# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  tabletki poronne

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam !
Jestem w początki 3 tyg, ciąży która jest nieplanowana. Zdecydowaliśmy się na tabletki poronne.Za pomocą znajomych dostaliśmy je ale mamy obawy co do nich. Co zrobić? 
Nie chcemy dziecka ponieważ kończymy 4 rok studiów i  dla nas to za wcześniej ...
[tabletki poczodzą z organizacji która pragnie pomóc kobietą w krajach gdzie jest to zakazana]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki są skuteczne należy je wziąć zgodnie z tym co jest tam napisane na stronie. sama zastosowała, takie tabletki jednak zakupione u ginekologa. Jeżeli chcecie więcej informacji napiszcie na maila magic_d@wp.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Dominika17

Witam ponownie. To,że jestem w ciąży jest niemal pewne. Okresu dalej nie mam test ciązowy pozytywny. USG jeszcze niczego nie wykazuje. Czy jak wezme tabletki poronne to będzie poźniej ze mną wszystko ok czy mogę mieć przez to jakieś problemy?;> Muszę to zrobić dlatego ,że mam zaledwie 17 lat. Marzenia do spełnienia tj. wykształcenie ze skończeniem studiów ,a dziecko wszystkie moje plany by zrujnowało.

----------


## Karaoke

A robiłaś już to badanie z krwi i o jakich tabletkach mówisz - bo są takie które stosuje się w ciągu 72 godz. po.
Na badanie usg to jeszcze za wcześnie.

----------


## Dominika17

Chce je właśnie zrobić w poniedziałek. Mówię o tabletkach poronnych co usuwają płód do 9 tygodnia ciąży(cytotec itp).

----------


## Karaoke

Coś tu dla mnie jest niezrozumiałe -  na początku maja zaczęłaś pisać na ten temat, miałaś już dawno zrobić betę i jej nie zrobiłaś a teraz mówisz o jakiś tabsach.

----------


## Dominika17

Zaczęłam pisać na początku czerwca. Nie miałam wcześniej jak zrobić bety ale byłam u ginekologa. Na betę idę w poniedziałek. Jeżeli test ciążowy wyszedł pozytywny okres spóźnia mi się już 2 tyg , to co może być innego...

----------


## Karaoke

Zrób to badanie i będzie wiadomo co i jak. a lekarz nie mógł jeszcze nic stwierdzić. Nie mówił nic o rozpulchnieniu macicy ?

----------


## Dominika17

Nie mówił , że nic po prostu nie ma.

----------


## Karaoke

Zrób jutro tę betę i będzie wiadomo na 1000 %.

----------


## Wilku

Dlaczego dziecko ma zostać zamordowane z tego powodu, że jesteś niedojrzała? Jeśli byłaś na tyle odważna, żeby kochać się bez solidnego zabezpieczenia, to bądź na tyle odważna i daj temu dziecku żyć. Ono potrzebuje Ciebie tylko na 9 miesięcy i potem będziesz wolna, możesz go zostawić w szpitalu.

To nie jest płód - z punktu widzenia systematyki i genetyki to jest człowiekiem.

----------


## Dominika17

Łatwo wam wszystkim mowić... Tp ze choruje na bulimie moze miec jais wplyw na wynik testu???

----------


## Karaoke

Bulimia to co najwyżej może mieć wpływ na długość cyklu. Idż zrób wreszcie to badanie z krwi bo się niepotrzebnie zadręczasz.

----------


## Dominika17

Zrobiłam betę wynik wyszedł ponad 3 tysiące. Jestem w ciąży... Więc co sądzisz o tych tabletkach?

----------


## Karaoke

Nie polecam żadnych tabletek.

----------


## Dominika17

Kolezance normlanie przypisał lekarz i wszystko poszło sprawnie.

----------


## Karaoke

Moja droga - współżyłaś jak pisałaś również i bez zabezpieczenia czyli z całą świadomością że możesz zostać mamą - myśleć trzeba głową.

----------


## Dominika17

ja to wszystko rozumiem. ale jednak i tak zrobie swoje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyno daj zycie temu dziecku  i zostaw go w szpiatlu lub w oknie zycia jest tyle małżeństw które nia mogą miec dzieci i chętnie sie nim zajmą np. ja. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wilku

Pamiętaj tylko o tym, żeby pochwalić się tym wyczynem przyszłemu partnerowi, jeśli będzie on wrogiem aborcji. Nie każdy chce żyć razem z morderczynią.

----------


## Dominika17

Ale ja żyję ze swoim partnerem i będę dalej tylko nie teraz dziecko. Moze  myślicie o mnie nie wiadomo co ale ja jestem normlaną dziewczyną z aspiracjami a nie jakąś prostytutką.

----------


## Karaoke

Nikt nie nazwał Cię prostytutką, chodzi wyłącznie o to że jak uprawiasz seks a nie myślisz jeszcze o dziecku to stosuj zabezpieczenia.

----------


## zuza110

Nie, twoja bulimia nie ma żadnego wpływu na wynik testu . Jeżeli test wychodzi pozytywnie i 2 tygodnie spóznia ci sie okres to jestes w ciąży . Jezeli chcesz usunąć ciążę to nie bierz na własną rękę żadnych tabletek np. cytoteku który w Polsce jest w aptece niedostępny i oczywiscie tylko na receptę ! Znajdż po prostu lekarza który ma w gabinecie odpowiednie tabletki poronne i bynajmniej nie sa to tabletki stosowane " 72 godziny po ". Taki lekarz będzie miał pod kontrolą to co sie z toba dzieje , a po zazyciu tabletek i poronieniu konieczne jest czyszczenie macicy tzw. łyżeczkowanie . To wszystko musi być pod kontrolą lekarza jeżeli chcesz mieć jeszcze kiedyś dzieci. W gazetach jest pełno tego typu ogłoszeń. Powodzenia.

----------


## Wilku

Wprawdzie jestem ateistą, ale i tak napiszę: "Boże widzisz, a nie grzmisz".

Czy twój chłopak (jak mniemam - ojciec dziecka) wie o twojej ciąży? On ma prawo wiedzieć, jak chcesz z nim dalej być.

Po co uprawiasz seks, jak nie potrafisz się zabezpieczać? Dlaczego myślisz o sobie a nie o dziecku? Czy jeśli nie zdążysz usunąć ciąży do trzeciego miesiąca, to pojedziesz usunąć już "dojrzały płód" na Wyspach?

Jedyne, ale marne pocieszenie. Po aborcji wzrasta prawdopodobieństwo bezpłodności. Nie chcę się narażać na forum, ale zapewne domyślasz się jakiego prawdopodobieństwa Tobie życzę w razie usuwania ciąży.

A do lekarza nie radzę iść. Lekarze nawet w normalnych przypadkach, gdy ludzie choruję, zachowują się jak ostatnie chamy (mówię o części naturalnie). A tutaj wogóle nie będzie odpowiedzialny za stan twojego zdrowia. Twój wybór. Niestety nie mogę nic zrobić.

----------


## VitoCorleone

Jedyna opcja legalna na naprawienie nieodpowiedzialnosci po seksie jest tabletka 72h, wtedy moglas o tym pomyslec, w tej chwili najlepsze co mozesz zrobic jesli nie chcesz dziecka, to urodzic i oddac do adopcji.

----------


## Dominika17

moge poronic i mam wyjebane na nie  :Wink:  pozdro :Wink:

----------


## domi

No łatwo mowic..nie trzeba było nog rozkladac,albo myslec wczesniej.To ze usuniesz dziecko to pewnie pomoze ci spełnic swoje plany,ale bedziesz miała to na sumieniu do konca zycia..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myśle ze dziewczyna już sobie poradziła bo post był z czerwca, poza tym czy będzie miała na sumieniu czy nie to jej sprawa, każdy ma inne sumienie, " o rozkładaniu nóg" taki tekst nie jest akurat na miejscu, tak może powiedzieć jakaś stara dewotka. Wystarczy powiedzieć, że jak, ktoś się wogóle nie zabezpiecza to musi się liczyć z ciążą. 

PS.  w Polsce nie ma legalnie czegoś takiego jak "tabletki poronne".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No napewno sobie ''poradziła''tylko az strach zapytac jak..tylko takie określenie trafnie okresla groze takiego myslenia i postepowania...biedne małe istotki...Dziewczyno zmądrzej!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

az lza sie w oku kreci niewiem czy juz to zrobilas czy nie ale powiem ci tyle ze bdziesz kiedys tego goszko zalowac chyba ze jestes bezlitosna suka. bo jak kiedys w przyszlsci bedziesz miala dziecko to ptrzac na nie i wiedzac jak bardzo je kochasz przypomnisz sobie o tym co zrobilas i jakie piekne chwile moglas z nim przezyc albo przynajmiej dac mu zyc i byc szczesliwym czlowiekiem!!! zobacz to  Ballada o nienarodzonym dziecku - YouTube  i  
Wspomnienie nienarodzonego dzieciątka - YouTube

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie, czy możecie już dać spokój, po pierwsze zdarzenie miało miejsce już dawno, więc dziewczyna nie potrzebuje już niczyich "porad", po drugie to nie jest forum "umoralniające", jak macie takie potrzeby to idźcie do kościoła na ambonę, albo może jakiś wolontariat - takimi "poradami" i tak nikomu nie pomożecie, chyba, że tu chodzi o Wasze sumienia......
Ja absolutnie równiez nie jestem za "takim" rozwiązywaniem "sprawy", ale też wiem , że takie "dobre rady"nic nikomu jeszcze nie dały ani nie pomogły.

----------


## zdecydowana

UWAGA NA OSZUSTÓW!!! Ogłoszenia tego typu często okazują się zwykłym oszustwem, sprzedająca nie wysyła zamówionego towaru pomimo wpłacenia na konto pieniędzy. 
Dane sprzedającego:
m43x@wp.pl
Anna Ryłko 
ul Chabrowa 110
16-300Augustów

----------


## werka320

Witam, mam do sprzedania zestaw poronny z WOMEN ON WEB. Zamówiłam go dla siebie ale na przesyłkę czekałam prawie 5 tygodni i już nie mogłam go użyć gdyż byłam w 10 tygodniu ciąży. Jeżeli jest ktoś chętny proszę pisać na email      werka320@interia.pl

----------


## alusss

witam!
robilam test i wyszlo ze jestem w ciązy ... a napewno test mi dobrze wykazal poniewaz bralam tabletki ktore pomogły mi uregulowac okres i to nie byly antykoncepcyjne i sie wyrównał. Teraz spóznia mi się okres 11 dni a cos zaczuwałam tak poprostu czuć że to jest prawda chociaż wmawiałam sobie inaczej.... bardzo chcałabym mieć dziecko ze swoim ale nie teraz bo nie dałabym rady bo mam plany na najbliższą przyszłość już zapewnione wyjazd za granice na praktyki gdzie dostaje dyplomu itp... potem studia a jestem dopiero w technikum. Prosze pomózcie mi co moge zrobić żeby nie byc w tej ciąży...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli współżyje się bez zabezpieczenia to trzeba się liczyć z pojawieniem się ciąży wcześniej czy później, dziecko to nie tragedia, napewno jest ktoś kto mogłby Ci pomóc, ponadto często bywa tak, że po "pozbyciu" się problemu w momencie kiedy już kobieta jest gotowa i chce mieć dziecko, nie udaje się jej zajść w ciążę. Przemyśl to jeszcze raz, i porozmowiaj z ojcem dziecka on też powinien mieć tu coś do powiedzenia.

pozdrawiam AMS

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte 20 tabletek 509159559 orginalnie pakowane prosto z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak w temacie: odstąpię zestaw od Women on Waves.
Kontakt: mac.kowski@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam nie podlega dyskusji nikt nie decyduje sie na tabletki poronne jesli nie musi zawsze jest jakis powod a jakie sa skuteczne w siodmym tygodniu i gdzie je mozna dostac bo moj lekarz nie przepisuje takich tabletek niestety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

takie tabletki w Polsce są zabronione, więc żaden lekarz ich nie przepisze, pozostają nielegalne źródła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

www.tabletkiporonne.pl  polecam zapoznać sie z tematyką strony.

----------


## Matyldzia

Czy niektórzy sobie nie zdają sprawy, ile szkody to czyni dla organizmu? Lepiej sobie poczytajcie, jak będzie to wyglądać, jeśli faktycznie poronicie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ludzie wy jestescie nie normalni skoro nie chcecie miec dzieci to sie zabezpieczajcie albo wogole nie uprawiajcie sexu. gdyby wasi rodzice mysleli by tak samo jak wy teraz o usuwaniu dzieci to teraz nie bylo by was tutaj. nie zarzywajcie tabletek poronnych moja dobra znajoma tez nie chciala miec dziecka i zarzyla takie tabletki kupione od obcych ludzi niby sprawdzonych. to bylo 5 lat temu.dzisiaj chce miec dzieci lecz nie moze gdyz jej organizm jest za bardzo zniszczony do dnia dzisiejszego nie moze sie z tym pogodzic. nie wspominajac obolu jakim przechodzila gdy tabletki zaczely doslownie rozpuszczac ploód i sama wlasnymi silami musiala pozbywac sien go z organizmu. wiec prosze was pomyslcie pare razy zanim pojdziecie z kims do lóżka i zrobicie krzywde dziecku a tym bardziej sobie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś byłby zainteresowany kupnem leku arthrotec to można odezwać się na gg: 40273433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, jesli ma ktos problem to polecam pania doktor to jest numer telefon 511498750, mi pomogla, jestem bardzo zadowolona, tabletki dostalam z dnia na dzien za pobraniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, polecam pania o numerze telefonu 519524379, naprawde profesjonalne podejscie, oczywiscie wszystko sie udalo, polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie, jesli ma ktos problem to polecam pania doktor to jest numer telefon 511498750, mi pomogla, jestem bardzo zadowolona, tabletki dostalam z dnia na dzien za pobraniem


a w jakim miescie przyjmuje pani doktor? prosze o szybkie odpisanie. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam, polecam pania o numerze telefonu 519524379, naprawde profesjonalne podejscie, oczywiscie wszystko sie udalo, polecam


Pytanie jak wyżej, w jakim miescie przyjmuje pani doktor?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie,
mam 17lat i chciała bym się czegoś więcej dowiedzieć o tabletkach poronnych 
będę wdzięczna za wszystkie informacje odp. proszę słać na 

pytanieociaze@vp.pl

BARDZO PROSZĘ O POMOC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana

hej, mam pytanie:
dwa dni temu współżyłam z moim chłopakiem bez zabezpieczenia. Jestem niemal pewna że mogło dojść do zapłodnienia. Jesteśmy na studiach, powoli planujemy sobie życie, ale jeszcze nie chcemy mieć dziecka. Czy test ciążowy może niemal od razu wykazać że jestem w ciąży, czy lepiej odczekać kilka dni?
do ginekologa mam umówioną wizytę dopiero za 3 dni. Chce go zapytać o tabletki poronne. Czy to nie za późno?? 
Proszę odpiszcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyno,zastanów się jeszcze 100 razy czy chcesz to zrobić.dziecko to największy dar od Boga.Dopiero będziesz cierpiała jak nie będziesz mogła później zajść w ciązę,bo te tabletki są niebezpieczne.Moja znajoma zrobiła to samo co ty chcesz zrobić,to ledwo jej uratowali życie,obumarły płód jej gnił tygodniami.Studia nie są przeszkodą żeby miec dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale... Myślisz że moge już zrobic test ciązowy czy jeszcze poczekać?

----------


## Karaoke

Test ciążowy żeby pokazał prawidłowy wynik robi się dopiero po ok. 3 tyg. od niezabezpieczonego stosunku, parę dni wcześniej można wykonać test z krwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli nie mineły 72 godziny, leć po receptę na escapelle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Polsce legalnie można dostać receptę gdy nie upłynęło więcej niz 72H od stosunku. Pozostają więc tylko nielegalne źródła. No ale tam już nie wiesz co Ci sprzedadzą. Pół biedy jak tabletki zrobione z gipsu bo takie ciąży co prawda nie usuną ale i nie zaszkodzą, ale jak weźmiesz jakiś zanieczyszczony odpad z Rosji to nie tylko mogą nie zakończyć ciąży ale mogą uszkodzić płód i urodzisz dziecko obciążone wadami. Przestrzegam przed kupowaniem tego typu środków z nieznanych źródeł. Lepiej już chyba urodzić i oddać do adopcji. To w najgorszym wypadku utrata kilku miesięcy z życia, a mały człowieczek będzie miał szansę znaleźć rodziców adopcyjnych bo takie maluch szybko "schodzą". Ty będziesz mieć czyste sumienie, że nie zabiłaś, ono mieć będzie życie życia, a ludzie którzy adoptują radość z posiadania dziecka. Warto pomyśleć a nie działać w panice... Bo studia, szkoła... Coś się stanie jak postudiujesz nawet rok dłużej? Śmiem twierdzić, że nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jesteś w ciąży potrzebujesz pigułek, tabletek poronnych zadzwoń na 693 961 133 pomogę

----------


## olimpia3

Hej dziewczyny , 

   Wraz z mężem wróciliśmy z Pl z wakacji do Dublina gdzie obecnie mieszkamy. 
W PL sciągnęłam po 2 latach spiralkę gdyż bardzo mi ona przeszkadzała tj.bolał mnie brzuch non-stop i.
Mieliśmy czekać do okresu bym mogła zacząć brać tabletki.
Dodam iż mamy już 3,5 letnią córę i nie planujemy więcej dzieci przynajmniej nie teraz,pech jednak chciał ,że zachciało nam się i użyliśmy gumki niestety gumka okazała się trefna .
Wystraszona na drugi dzień latałam po całej miejscowości po lekarzach i o dziwo żadem mi przepisać tabletki 72 h nie chciał a ginekolog był nieosiągalny jakkolwiek a jest tam tylko jeden.
W aptekach tych tabletek w ogóle nie mieli bo pytałam o nazwę by powiedzieć lekarzowi jaką ma mi przepisać.
Jakiś szok nie dość ,że lekarze patrzyli na mnie jakbym kogoś miała zabić to jeszcze nigdzie ich nie było .
W końcu dzień później polecieliśmy  do domu i od razu pobiegłam do apteki po tabsy ,u nas nie potrzebujesz recepty na nie tylko farmaceuta bierze Cię do pokoju na przeprowadzenie krótkiej ankiety i przy nim musisz ją połknąć i tyle oczywiście 30 euro za nią zapłacić .
Reasumując szkoda mi młodych dziewczyn które pomimo zabezpieczenia które czasem nawali nie mają takiej możliwości wziąć tą tabletkę,która przecież jest legalna i ginekolog czy inny lekarz powinien Ci przepisać a w aptekach powinny one być ,bo co 3 dni na dostawę trzeba czekać .Chory kraj ta Polska i tyle ! Szczęście ,że cała sytuacja zdarzyła się niecałe 2 dni przed naszym powrotem do Irl bo w miejscowości w Pl nic bym nie wskórała i pewnie byłabym w ciąży,a może i tak jestem kto to wie,już kombinować na pewno nie będziemy co ma być to będzie i tyle. Ale żali mi tych co nie chcą albo nie mogą sobie pozwolić na dzieci a z przymusu kogoś obcego mieć je będą i przez takie osoby łapią się za nielegalne źródła zamiast u lekarza .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej jesli jest ktos kto jest po tabl poronnych prosze o opis i sprawdzone zrodlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałam kiedyś taką historię. Młodzi ludzie i nieplanowane dziecko. Chcieli najpierw skończyć studia, ustawić się. Dziewczyna usunęła dziecko. Miałam potem traumę do końca życia, a chłopak ją zostawił i powiedział, że nie może być z kimś, kto zabija własne dziecko, choć początkowo też tego chciał. Nie rób tego. Są okna życia, oddaj je komuś, kto go pragnie, ale nie zabijaj. To nie jest jakaś masa, galaretka. to jest dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moi znajomi też zostali rodzicami w trakcie studiów i naprawdę sobie poradzili, teraz, po kilkunastu latach po raz drugi zostali rodzicami i są szczęśliwi. Nie decydujcie się na zabijanie własnego dziecka, owocu Waszej miłości, to decyzja, której będziecie żałować do końca życia. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pot, łzy, wysiłek, radość, miłość, rodzina, nowe życie i uśmiech... nigdy nie będziecie żałować tego, że pozwoliliście urodzić się dziecku mimo różnych trudności. Jeśli zdecydujecie się na pustkę, zaspokojenie własnych potrzeb, być może nikt nigdy o tym się nie dowie. Ale wy będziecie wiedzieć. Jedynie miłość jest w stanie złączyć dwoje ludzi, wspólny wysiłek, a nie pójście na łatwiznę i usprawiedliwianie się, że to nieodpowiedni czas na dziecko. Nikt wam nie powiedział, że dorosłe życie bywa trudne i trzeba ponosić konsekwencje swoich wyborów? Odwagi! Warto czasem powalczyć  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam !
> Jestem w początki 3 tyg, ciąży która jest nieplanowana. Zdecydowaliśmy się na tabletki poronne.Za pomocą znajomych dostaliśmy je ale mamy obawy co do nich. Co zrobić? 
> Nie chcemy dziecka ponieważ kończymy 4 rok studiów i  dla nas to za wcześniej ...
> [tabletki poczodzą z organizacji która pragnie pomóc kobietą w krajach gdzie jest to zakazana]


Zabicie dziecka to dla kobiety zawsze wielka trauma. Dacie radę urodzić i wychować Wasze maleństwo - jesteście już przecież dorośli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odwage mam, ale nie mam możliwosci

----------


## Wiewióra

Nie chcesz dziecka-rozumiem. I nie mam zamiaru Cię namawiać do tego, zebyś je wychowywała. Ale daj mu szasne... Istnieją okna życia, wystarczy poszukać w internecie. Zero jakiś formalności, odpowiedzialności, tłumaczenia... I co za tym idzie-brak późniejszych problemów z sumieniem i zajściem w ciąże... A dziecko to dziecko, nie ważne czy 2 tygodniowe, czy 6telnie...

----------


## Kacha

Zgadzam sie z Wiewiórą, chociaż rozważ taka możliwość. Mam nadzieje, że uda Ci sie na nią otworzyć. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mlody.lerw

SKUTKI UBOCZNE KTORE MOGĄ WYSTĄPIĆ:

    ciała jako całości: bóle / bóle, osłabienie, zmęczenie, gorączka, dreszcze, zmiany masy ciała
    skóry: wysypka, zapalenie skóry, łysienie, bladość, bóle piersi
    zmysłów: zaburzenia smaku, zaburzenia widzenia, zapalenie spojówek, głuchota, szumy uszne, ból ucha
    dróg oddechowych: zakażenia górnych dróg oddechowych, zapalenie oskrzeli, skurcz oskrzeli, duszność, zapalenie płuc, krwawienie z nosa
    układu sercowo-naczyniowego: ból w klatce piersiowej, obrzęki, obfite pocenie się, niedociśnienie, nadciśnienie, zaburzenia rytmu serca, zapalenie żył, zwiększenie aktywności enzymów sercowych, omdlenie
    przewodu pokarmowego: krwawienie Gl, zapalenie GL / zakażenia, choroby odbytnicy, zaburzenia czynności wątroby i dróg żółciowych, zapalenie dziąseł, przełyku, zaburzenia połykania, zwiększenie aktywności amylazy
    nadwrażliwości: anafilaksja
    metaboliczne: cukromocz, dna moczanowa, zwiększenie stężenia azotu, zwiększona aktywność fosfatazy alkalicznej
    moczowo-płciowego: wielomocz, bolesne oddawanie moczu, krwiomocz, zakażenie dróg moczowych
    układu nerwowego i psychiczne: lęk, zmiany apetytu, depresja, senność, zawroty głowy, pragnienie, impotencja, utrata libido, zwiększają potliwość, neuropatia, nerwica, błąd. Zaburzenia mięśniowo-szkieletowe: bóle stawów, bóle mięśniowe, skurcze mięśni, sztywność stawów, ból pleców
    krzepnięcia krwi: niedokrwistość, zaburzenia różnicy, małopłytkowość. plamica, zwiększone OB 






POZATYM OD 21 DNIA BIJE SERCE DZIECKA
ECHO SERCA W 6 TYGODNIU ZAREJESTROWANO NA TYM FILMIKU:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=3EH3KuG93cA

człowiek jest od poczęcia...to jest najlogiczniejsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam stronę www.tabletkiporonne.pl
Ja tam kupiłam i udało się bez powikłań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli pojawia się Maleństwo to za 9 m-cy pojawiają się i środki na utrzymanie. Jeden warunek - pokochać i pozwolić mu się urodzić. Usunięcie dziecka to nie pozbycie się problemu - to jest dopiero początek problemów, które pojawią się później. NATURA nie lubi być gwałcona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiem ze pewnie o tym slyszalas i tak dalej ale tak sie sklada ze znam rodzine ktora bardzo mocno czeka na dziecka a miec go nie moze... przemmysl to prosze cie bardzo 
pozdrawiam 
krzysiek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Użycie tabletek o działaniu wczesnoporonnym powoduje śmierć człowieka - matka, która przyjmuje te środki zabija swoje dziecko, które jeszcze nie ma wykształconych wszystkich narządów, ale już żyje, rozwija się i ma prawo do życia, tak samo jak ona. Nawet gdyby nikt oprócz niej nie dowiedział się o tym, że zabija swoje dziecko, będzie do końca życia moralnie winna tej śmierci - niewinnego i bezbronnego człowieka, własnego DZIECKA! Kobieto, połykając pigułkę śmierci świadomie i dobrowolnie zabijesz własne dziecko i tego już nigdy nie cofniesz! Ten kochany skarb ukryty w twoim łonie od pierwszych chwil swego życia potrzebuje twojej matczynej miłości i opieki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem w jakiej jesteś sytuacji, nie wiele mnie to obchodzi,ale obiecałam sobie ,że bede chodziła po takich gównianych forach i pisała wszystkim zeby tego nie robiły. Usunełam dziecko 3 miesiace temu, przezywam horror, wiecej nie napisze, nienawidze siebie, rodzicow, faceta...zygac mi sie chce na to wszystko, tacy gnoje jak wy mi doradzali, usun, usun, tabletki pieprzone, moze taki gnoj by je zazył i by mu coś krwawiło miesiąc to nie pisalby tak,.... nie życze Ci tego.... ja urodziłam łożysko pod prysznicem... no naprawde "tabletki są super"... leczcie sie. 
Oddaj, zapomnij, i śpij po nocy.... TRZYMAJ SIĘ będe obserwowała ten post, ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam stronę www.tabletkiporonne.pl
> Ja tam kupiłam i udało się bez powikłań.


Pieprz się kimkolwiek jesteś! W dupala se wsadź te tabletki! Przez Ciebie bym umarła !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każdy kto chce skorzystać z tego typu "pomocy" musi mieć świadomość, że może zabić nie tylko swoje dziecko, ale również siebie........

----------


## ArmiaWiary

Rocznie przez aborcje giną dziesiątki tysięcy dzieci. Kobieta która zabija własne dziecko .  A gdzy już zabije , to
żali się na depresje . A lekaż który jej dokona ? Sprzedawca rozprowadzający pigułki śmierci ? Masowym mordercą
Kobieto która myślisz o rzeczy tak podłej .... Pamietaj droga do raju zostanie zamknięta !!!!! . To gorsze niż zabójstwo 
, ponieważ czy to dziecko zdożyło kogoś skrzywdzić ? Czy ono zrobiło coś złego ? . Ponieważ przestrzegano , by stosunku nawet przed ślubem nie uprawiać , ani w celu innym niż poczęcie dziecka . A tu z beztroski , przychodzą
naturalne konsekwencje... i nastolatka czy kobieta dla beztroski zabija swoje własne dziecko. By się bawić , cieszyć 
życiem ? Ma się polać niewinna krew w jej mniemaniu to nic złego. Skąt to zjawisko ? Myśle że to brak odpowiedzialności i lewicowo-agnostyczna filozofia w tych podłych postępowych czasch . Egoistki żyjące w rozpuście 
mordują i mówią że to kult femistyczny ,, wyzwolonej kobiety '' . To kult szatana . Kobieto , jeśli to czytasz pamiętaj
po zabójstwie droga do raju zamknieta!!! Jeśli smuszasz swoją żone/dziewczyne do dokonania aborcji droga do raju bezpowrotnie zostaje Zamknieta. Jeśli sprzedajesz śmierć będziesz na wieki potępiony .

----------


## moniasc

boze!!!!!!!!! o czym Ty dziewczyno piszesz .. tabletki poronne sa ale bierze sie je do 72 godz po stosunku .. dlaczego sie nie zabezbieczasz masz dopiero 17 lat;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moniasc to o czym piszesz to nie są tabletki poronne, np. escapelle - działają tylko do 72h po stosunku lub krócej, jest to jakby silniejsza antykoncepcja (końska dawka hormonów). Ale czasem kiedy dojdzie już do zapłodnienia, taka tabletka już nie pomoże. Jest to dostępne w naszych polskich aptech na receptę. Natomiast tabletki poronne (jest to już aborcja) są w Polcse nielegalne i oficjalnie niedostępne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wroc
OSZUSTKA!!!!! NIE KUPUJCIE!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, polecam strone http://aborcja.mywebcommunity.org/ , zawiera ona szczegolowe informacje na temat tabletki poronne , aborcja, wypowiedzi kobiet. sama korzystalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, polecam strone http://aborcja.mywebcommunity.org/ , zawiera ona szczegolowe informacje na temat tabletki poronne , aborcja, wypowiedzi kobiet. sama korzystalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, zajrzyj na strone http://aborcja.mywebcommunity.org/ , bardzo ciekawe informacje na temat tabletki poronne, aborcja , sama korzystalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam ciekawa strone http://aborcja.mywebcommunity.org/ zawiera ciekawe artykuly na temat abocji tabletki poronne ciąża

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zobaczcie, do czego może doprowadzić lekarski błąd... http://www.gazetalubuska.pl/apps/pbc...at04/120929750

----------


## lukpal2222

czy tabletki Cytotec pomogą mi na poronienie? jestem w 3 tyg. ciąży a teraz nie mogę mieć dziecka. Potrzebuje tabletki a nie wiem jakie będą najlepsze. Czy jak pójdę do ginekologa to da mi jakieś tabletki albo przepisze? Proszę o szybką pomoc bo jutro chcę to zrobić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przemyśl to jeszcze kilka razy (ojciec dziecka też ma tu coś do powiedzenia), to jest już człowiek. Zawsze możesz oddać do adopcji......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

... to nie płód a maleństwo, które jest już człowiekiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Zakupiłem dla mojej ciężko chorej kobiety tabletki poronne od reklamujacych się tu "Handlarzy". Są to zwykli OSZYŚCI!!!

Pan Marek nr tel: 536 375 870

Bia

Pani Ewa nr tel: 884 382 688

CYTOTEC, RU-486 - Tabletki Poronne , koszt 350 pln og

Ta kobieta każe wysyłac na konto nijakiej Ewy Woźniak!!!

Zmieniają swoje oferty, nr tel., kobiety w potrzebie lepiej bądźcie uważne!!!

Proszki te można legalnie nabyc na stronie women on web!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki poronne firmy CIPLA MTP. W internecie dostępnych jest mnóstwo ofert tabletek poronnych - jednakże są to wszelakiego typu leki m.in. na wrzody żoładka, zapalenie stawów itp.(leki te zawieraja mifepriston i misoprostol) dlatego efektem ubocznym jest poronienie u kobiety. Tabletki te są bardzo szkodliwe dla organizmu kobiety( mozna to porownac do zazycia jednorazowo 20 sztuk bardzo silnych leków przeciwbólowych), dlatego proponuje czysty farmakologicznie lek-zestaw ktory składa sie z ru 486 MIFEPRISTONE oraz MISOPROSTOL 200mcg. sa to leki w czystej postaci wyprodukowane przez firme Cipla MTP służące wyłącznie do tego celu ( nie zawieraja w sobie niepotrzebnych substancji).UWAGA standardowy zestaw to 6szt Misoprostolu oraz 1szt. Mifeprostone, natomiast ja oferuje dla 100% skutecznosci 8 szt. Misoprostulu oraz 1szt. Mifepristone. Leki pochodzą z Holandii oraz Hiszpani,gdzie są ogólnie dostępne.\\\\\\\ z chęcią odpowiem na wszystkie nurtujące pytania\\\\\\\". Sposoby dostawy: wysyłka pobraniowa -na życzenie klienta Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI, odbiór osobisty. Skład zestawu: tabletki, oryginalna instrukcja , ulotka oraz kartonik. Towar w 100% oryginalny, nie oszczędzaj na zdrowiu kupując tanie podróbki. Kup raz a dobrze!!!!! Wszelkie informacje pod Tel 693662231

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam escapelle po 12 godzinach. Jestem w  ciąży, w 5 tygodniu. mam 3 dzieci, stosunek był zabezpieczony, niestety metoda zawiodła. Ryczę. Po badaniu usg lekarz stwierdził, że pęcherzyk płodowy ma nieprawidłowy kształt, co może wskazywać na wady,  rozwija się nieprawidłowo, odmówił pomocy (środki poronne), drugi chciał 2 tyś. zł. Nigdy nie sądziłam, że bedę szukać informacji o aborcji, zawsze myślałam, że życie to dar, ale teraz jestem nzrozpaczona. Rada, pani " nie uprawiać seksu jest genialna! Pogratulować......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli pęcherzyk ma nieprawidłowy kształt, to niewykluczone, że w pewnym momencie dojdzie do poronienia (ale nie jest to pewne), udaj się do innego lekarza, jeśli zostanie potwierdzona nieprawidłowość masz prawo do aborcji. Niestety escapelle nie zawsze działa, "metoda zawiodła"? tzn prezerwatywa ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej Witam wszystkie panie z tym problemem,ciąża niechciana .Mam 35 lat i trójkę dzieci przez cięcie cesarskie mam z mężem konflikt krwi ,i niestety po 7 latach od najmłodszego dziecka stało się chce zamówić tabletki powiecie mi coś więcej jak zażywać proszę, mam bardzo trudną sytuację ta trójka mnie kosztuję bardzo dużo i chcę    iść w końcu do pracy od kiedy pierwsze przyszło na świat siedzę i je wychowuje chodzą już do szkoły i wydaje na nie ponad 2,5 tysiąca na szkolne rzeczy a pracuje tylko mąż plis odpiszcie jak je zażywać ....................

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc witam..ja tez jestem juz po jedenj takiej aoborcji pol roku temu zamowialm i przyszly tabletki zle sie czylam ale nie bylo najgorzej teraz jestem w drugiej ciazy i musze tabletki wziasc zamowilam a dostyalam panadol suzkam teraz wszedzie jakis zufanych telefonow ale znalalzm strone women on web i tam za 90 euro mozna dostac po konsultacji online tabletki sprobuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

szkoda że zamiast panadolu nie wysłali Ci jakiś psychotropów na głowę..................

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wtam. tez bylam w ciazy w 8tyg tabletki zamowilam pod nr 690154757. Polecam wszystko odbylo sie bez problemowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czesc witam..ja tez jestem juz po jedenj takiej aoborcji pol roku temu zamowialm i przyszly tabletki zle sie czylam ale nie bylo najgorzej teraz jestem w drugiej ciazy i musze tabletki wziasc zamowilam a dostyalam panadol suzkam teraz wszedzie jakis zufanych telefonow ale znalalzm strone women on web i tam za 90 euro mozna dostac po konsultacji online tabletki sprobuje


Boże żal mi cię dziewczyno ja jestem mamą ,mam 7 letnie dziecko i niestety 3 poronienia za sobą wszystko bym dała żeby mieć jeszcze jedno dziecko i walczę żeby tak było ,bym mogła donosić ciążę.A ty zabijasz jedno po drugim ,jakaś masakra to taka twoja antykoncepcja ! Porażka

----------


## Matyldzia

Dziewczyny, nie róbcie sobie świadomie krzywdy, takimi tabletkami możecie sprawić, ze już nigdy nie zajdziecie w ciążę!!

----------


## hetman

Od pewnego stomatologa słyszałem, że wystarczy też przyjąć "szokującą" dawkę hormonów, połykając np. 10 dawek dziennych środka antykoncepcyjnego w tabletkach. Takie stężenie też powinno wywołać oczekiwany efekt. Metoda tania i sprytna. Bez skrobanki. Tyle że nie sprawdzałem, choć na logikę powinno zadziałać, zgodnie z regułą Paracelsusa, iż wszystko jest i nie jest trucizną w zależności od zastosowanej dawki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kazdy ma prawo decydowac o swoim losie... jatabletki zamowilam pod nr 690154757 dziekuje za pomoc dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko, że Ty nie decydujesz o swoim losie, tylko o losie tego KOGOŚ

----------


## aniołek

Ja zaczynałam czwarty tydzień i też się cholernie bałam , ale mój facet był przy mnie( brałam arth.....) .Jestem już po i mam nadzieję, że to już koniec wszystkiego , bo to nic przyjemnego, ale nie było aż tak jak to niektóre osoby opisują . Zastosowałam 3 tabletki dopochwowo o godzinie 20 i przez 4 godziny miałam bóle skurcze i z brzucha i z krzyża no i ogólnie dół brzucha pobolewał. Później miałam delikatne dreszcze. Bóle w sumie były do zniesienia. O godzinie 24 się zaczęło delikatne nieduże krwawienie, jednak ból taki jak dla miesiączki typowy był cały czas. O piątej z minutami poszłam do wc i coś ze mnie wyleciało i tutaj zaczął się strach , bo krwawienie się rozkręciło.....poleciało ze mnie jeszcze ze 3 razy kilka sporych skrzepów. I teraz mam 14.30 i jest znośnie nawet jestem zaskoczona, że nie krwawię bardziej. Ale faktycznie oszczędzam się mój skarb robi wszystko ....a jeszcze te upały dają do wiwatu. 
Nie jest to nic przyjemnego , bo sumienie psychika i fizyczność ucierpi, ale nie ma koszmaru(jeśli chodzi o fizyczność) psychicznie myślę, że nie poradzę sobie z tym do końca życia), ja jestem słabo odporna na ból i przetrwałam nawet nie brałam żadnego przeciwbólowego. Tyle, że każdy inaczej reaguje.

----------


## Anita03443

posiadam takowy zestaw z WOW mnie przyszedł zbyt późnochciałabym tylko odzyskać zwrot kosztów jak potzrbmy piszcie mko151109@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

690154757 dziekuje za pomoc i polecam

----------


## PaulaM

Nie lepiej oddać dziecko do adopcji niż je zabijać? Przecież to żywy człowiek, któremu już bije serduszko! 
Chcesz mieć życie takiego małego aniołka na sumieniu do końca życia?
Z takim przeświadczeniem będzie Ci się żyć o wiele gorzej niż z nieskończonymi studiami.

----------


## jowita19

....takie gadanie, ciekawe czy w gębie jesteście też mocne! Jeśli chodzi o tak zwane "okno życia" lub "zabijanie dziecka"nie każdy jak wy ma warunki do wychowywania dzieci, matki chcą dla dzieciątka dać to co najlepsze.. a co mają zrobić jak nie mają i wiedzą że nie dadzą rady???!!! Wkurzają mnie takie opinie. Wiecie jak doradzic??? to odpowiadajcie na pytania bo po to tu jesteśmy. A własne komentarze i sugestie zostawmy dla siebie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 15 lat moja przyjaciółka zaszła w ciąże ma 14 lat prawdopobonych ojców jest 3 no cóż stało się a więc bez szczegółów też potrzebuje ona takie tabletki to już 3 tydzień pomóżcie!

----------


## zrezygnowana

żałosne tylu ludzi sie stara latami o dziecko wymarzone a jak tu czytam to płakać sie chce normalnie ehh tabletki poronne  nie wierze ze to widze na prawdę

----------


## zrezygnowana

zgadzam sie to sie w głowie nie mieści!!!

----------


## jolkaNie zarejestrowany

Polecam nr 690154757

----------


## Zoszka123

Czy jest tu ktos ? skad moge wziac prawdziwy zestaw Arthrotec ?

----------


## tina1972

Witam, mam do odsprzedaży Cytotec 2 listki po 14 tabletek wraz z ulotką. Do sprzedaży minimum 1 cały "listek". Termin ważności październik 2014. Zapraszam jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przestrzegam przed kupowaniem tabletek poronnych od pana Krzysztofa z numeru 887 789 220 który sprzedaje je na terenie całej polski. Jest on oszustem twierdzi że posiada tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane oraz zgadza się na otworzenie paczki przed zapłatą tymczasem kiedy przesyłka przychodzi okazuje się że nie ma możliwości jej sprawdzenia. Po odebraniu i rozpakowaniu paczki okazuje się że zawiera ona tabletki niewiadomego pochodzenia zapakowane w woreczek foliowy a do sprzedawcy nie można się ponownie dodzwonić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moge poronic i mam wyjebane na nie  pozdro


szmata
jak ja nienawiedze takich głupich picz małolaty bezmózgie
myślą,ze są dorosłe nogi rozkładają a jak już ciąża to trzeba usunąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję sprawdzonego źródła art zamówiłam u tego Pana 690154757  zapłaciłam 300 zł a dostałam apap  :Frown: , że tacy ludzie żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Jeśli zdecydowałaś się na zażycie tabletki poronnej, chciałabyś się podzielić swoją historią napisz
a.lubawska@tvn.pl
516444962

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki dzialaja zona j a poronila w 6 tygodniu i bardzo przeszla to lagonie i wydalila wszystko ale to nie jest wazne wazne jest to jaka pustka zostaje .drugi raz bysmy sie juz nie zdecydowali na taki krok

----------


## tina1972

Witam, mam do odsprzedaży własny Cytotec 2 listki po 14 tabletek. Do kuracji wystarczy 1 listek (dokładnie 12 sztuk). Termin ważności październik 2014. Zapraszam jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam chciałam powiedzieć byście uważali na na p z Częstochowy o nr tel 797620200 to oszust wysyła jakieś tabletki witaminy za 350 zł

----------


## Mirelka

797620200 

A ja kupiłam i dostałam to co chciałam, a do tego wielki plus dla tego pana za ciągły kontakt,nawet w nocy.  Dwa miesiace temu moja kuzynka tez od niego kupila i tez bylo super. Sprzedawce moge polecic 
Jak macie pytania co do przebiegu to piszcie bo ja mam za soba i moge doradzic mail.   Airmatic@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam co z tym panem jest nie tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tym panem jest to nie tak, że mimo że jest facetem pisze,  że zastosował art i na niego podziałało to jego mail Airmatic@wp.pl i numer tel 797620200  uważajcie na niego

----------


## andzela

witam prosze o pomoc potrzebuje tabletki poronne zaplace

----------


## tina1972

> witam prosze o pomoc potrzebuje tabletki poronne zaplace


Witam, mam do odsprzedaży Cytotec 2 listki po 14 tabletek wraz z ulotką. Do sprzedaży minimum 1 cały "listek". Termin ważności październik 2014. Zapraszam jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## tina1972

> witam prosze o pomoc potrzebuje tabletki poronne zaplace


Witam, mam do odsprzedaży Cytotec 2 listki po 14 tabletek wraz z ulotką. Do sprzedaży minimum 1 cały "listek". Termin ważności październik 2014. Zapraszam jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## tina1972

jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

519845651 numer pod ktorym nabylam tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jaka cena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

519845651 tez tam uzyskalam pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 519845651 tez tam uzyskalam pomoc


za ile bo nikt nie odbiera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 519845651 tez tam uzyskalam pomoc


Dobra już wiem 330 zł za 12 sztuk (!) ma ktoś jakiś tańszy namiar bo dla mnie to stanowczo za dużo, albo ma na odsprzedanie to co mu zostało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam bardzo, bym prosila osoby ktore juz zażywaly takie tabletki o napisanie swojego meila . Chcialabym porozmawiac, dowiedziec sie jak to dokladnie wyglada i przede wszystki. O sprawdzone zrodla , bo internet dla mnie jest troszke ryzykowny .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. 519845651 jedyne pewne zrudlo wlasnie tam mi pomogli bylam w 3 tyg zamowilam lek z jednej niby pewnej strony zaplacilam 1100 gosc mnie oszukal dostalam jakies witaminy pozniej 2 razy to samo placilam po 500 i nic nie dostalam.. Ludzie pozbawieni jakichkolwiek zasad. Znalazlam post w ktorym dziewczyna podala wlasnie ten nr 519845651 pod ktorym uzyslala skuteczna pomoc i swoje gg pisala ze rozumie osoby w takiej sytuacji i ze zawsze moze cos doradzic.itd itp  Powiem tylko tyle zaplacilam 300 byl to 6 tydz po 3 nie udanych probach ale prawdziwy i skuteczny. Pisze to dlatego ze przechodzilam to pieklo tez bylam w identycznej sytuacji gdzie cwszendzie szukalam pomocy. Nie daj cie sie zrobic w balon.  519845651 pewne i spr zrudlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłaś  w 3 potem piszesz, że w 6 facet jak chcesz sprzedać to ok, ale ten numer wpisany w google pojawia się raczej z negatywnymi opiniami, i popracuj nad ortografią, bo tak to ty nic nie sprzedaż

----------


## Lokowka

ja płaciłam 170 zł za 12 sztuk paczka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, 300 zł to dużo a strona tabletkiporonne o której ktoś piszę, ma wiele negatywnych opinii ze względu na oszustów. Gdyby ktoś miał pytania do stosowania, samego przebiegu, jak również tego co się dzieje w głowie w trakcie i po zapraszam laura.kis@op.pl

----------


## przestroga

OSZUŚCI !!!!
dziewczyny podaje numery telefonów osób, które oszukują i sprzedają niby oryginalne zestawy lub tabletki. wysyłają oszukany towar niby z możliwością sprawdzenia a tak naprawdę nie odznaczają nic na poczcie i sprawdzić nie można. ja jednak zagadałam z panem i sprawdziłam mimo wszystko dwie takie przesyłki, które miały być pewne w 100%%%. powkładali do nich jakieś byle jakie tabletki i myśleli, że zrozpaczona dziewczyna odbierze przesyłkę tak czy inaczej na szczęście ja się nie dałam oszukać !!!!!!!! te numery, które podaję były sprawdzane w miesiącu maju 2014. oto one:
najgorsi oszuści:
732 873 880
690897754
513217555
733856327
519845651
pozostali:
511891481
792393271
727656882
690633909
609394486
721235822
517777025
Nie dzwońcie na te numery. !!!! postaram się jeszcze wypisac adresy e-mail, bo z niektórymi z nich pisałam także e-maile, więc uważajcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;70516]Hej. 519845651 jedyne pewne zrudlo wlasnie tam mi pomogli bylam w 3 tyg zamowilam lek z jednej niby pewnej strony zaplacilam 1100 gosc mnie oszukal dostalam jakies witaminy pozniej 2 razy to samo placilam po 500 i nic nie dostalam.. Ludzie pozbawieni jakichkolwiek zasad. Znalazlam post w ktorym dziewczyna podala wlasnie ten nr 519845651 pod ktorym uzyslala skuteczna pomoc i swoje gg pisala ze rozumie osoby w takiej sytuacji i ze zawsze moze cos doradzic.itd itp  Powiem tylko tyle zaplacilam 300 byl to 6 tydz po 3 nie udanych probach ale prawdziwy i skuteczny. Pisze to dlatego ze przec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

519548651 ja zamowilam wlasnie tam i wszystko bylo ok takze moge szczerze powiedziec ze sprawdzony sprzedawca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

generalnie same negatywy na necie sorry pisanie postów ze jest się super już nikogo nie nabiera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie meczcie się z arthrotekiem,  po dwa trzy cztery razy. Za te sama cenę macie zestaw z Women. Co prawda idzie dłużej ale jest skuteczniejszy,  i bezpieczniejszy.
Powikłania po oryginalnym zestawie,  zdążają się dużo rzadziej,  tak samo jak lyzeczkowanie i nie przerwana ciąża.
Jeśli nie macie dużo środków, możecie napisać o obniżenie darowizny. Zawsze się zgadzają.
Nie nabijajcie kieszeni Handlarzom. Pomyślcie o sobie i o swoim zdrowiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paczki z WoW czasem są zatrzymywane przez Urząd Celny. "Urząd Celny, który wysyła do kobiety pismo z uzasadnieniem o zatrzymaniu przesyłki, jednoczenie zawiadamia prokuraturę lub policję o dokonaniu przestępstwa. Niektóre kobiety nachodzone są przez policję w miejscu zamieszkania, gdzie wręcza się im wezwanie na przesłuchanie w sprawie wprowadzania do obrotu leków niedopuszczonych do sprzedaży w Polsce. Policjanci są niestety niedouczeni i dopiero od kobiet dowiadują się, że Misoprostol jest dopuszczony w Polsce do obrotu w postaci leków Cytotek oraz Arthrotek. Nie wiedzą, że kontrowersje mogą dotyczyć jedynie Mifepristonu, jednej tabletki z paczki, a nie całego opakowania. Cała procedura jest dla kobiet upokarzająca i nieprzyjemna, wymaga też dużego opanowania."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O proszę  :Smile: 
Tu też ktoś gorąco zniechęca do zestawów z Women.
Ciekawe dla czego? Aaa pewnie dla tego że Women psuje rynek  :Big Grin: 
Pociesze cię. Ta sytuacja miała miejsce w tamtym roku i juz dawno się to nie zdaża.
Zawiadomienia wysyłał tylko jeden urząd w Polsce, teraz już nawet nie zatrzymuje przesyłek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

519845651 ja tez zamawialam pod tym nr byl to poczatek 8 wszystko poszlo lepiej niz myslalam. Teraz doskonale rozumiem kobiety postawione w tej sytuacji w naszym panstwie. Jestesmy zdane same na siebie a nie ktorzy jeszcze to wykorzystuja i zeruja az brak slow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 519845651 ja tez zamawialam pod tym nr byl to poczatek 8 wszystko poszlo lepiej niz myslalam. Teraz doskonale rozumiem kobiety postawione w tej sytuacji w naszym panstwie. Jestesmy zdane same na siebie a nie ktorzy jeszcze to wykorzystuja i zeruja az brak slow.


A mogłabyś opisać jak przebiegła akcja też czekam na tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mogłabyś opisać jak przebiegła akcja też czekam na tabletki.


nie opisze Ci bo to hanlarz który sam sobie wystawił "super opinię" uważaj na takie posty, wpisz w google numer Pana przekonasz sie  o jego wiarygodnosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne ru486 oraz misoprostol 12szt za 370zl  zainteresowane pisac na adres email anka13396@wp.pl wiecej informacji na ten temat tylko przez maila tabletki oryginalnie zablistrowane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki poronne ru486 oraz misoprostol 12szt za 370zl  zainteresowane pisac na adres email anka13396@wp.pl wiecej informacji na ten temat tylko przez maila tabletki oryginalnie zablistrowane


Taaa. Zablistrowane chyba wszystko z wyjątkiem tego pseudo RU. 
Jeśli to oryginał to po co aż 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.  do usunięcia ciąży wystarczy 6. 
Dość wysoka cena jak za 12 tabletek arthrotecu, nie dajcie się nabrać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego dziecko ma zostać zamordowane z tego powodu, że jesteś niedojrzała? Jeśli byłaś na tyle odważna, żeby kochać się bez solidnego zabezpieczenia, to bądź na tyle odważna i daj temu dziecku żyć. Ono potrzebuje Ciebie tylko na 9 miesięcy i potem będziesz wolna, możesz go zostawić w szpitalu.
> 
> To nie jest płód - z punktu widzenia systematyki i genetyki to jest człowiekiem.


Człowiekiem? Zbitkiem komórek bez osobowości, bez wspomnień, bez uczuć. Jest to twór posiadający co najwyżej wytworzone układy organizmu, ale jeszcze nie myślące jak człowiek. Ważniejsze jest życie realne, a nie potencjalne, czyli ważniejsze jest by ta 17latka mogła przeżyć swoje życie tak jak chce i realizować swoje marzenia, a nie pozwolić sobie wszystko zepsuć i wychowywać dziecko, którego nie chce przez co najmniej 18 lat, albo urodzić je, porzucić i poddać się ostracyzmowi społecznemu. Przestań ją osądzać i odpowiadaj na jej pytania, albo nie pisz wcale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumiem was . Sama nie jestem za aborcją , ale dziewczyna poprosiła tylko o rade , skoro nie chcesz jej pomóc to po co ją obrażasz? zrobiła co zrobiła to jej życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię Arthrotec zwykły mam 2x12 tabl tel 503438927

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile trzeba zjesc tabletek zeby usunąć?

----------


## lokowka

Standardowo 12 ale lepiej mieć więcej bo nie zawsze po 3 dawkach pojawia się krwawienie

----------


## nowa50

Witam,
odsprzedam 2x12 tabl. arthrotecu, oryginalnie zapakowane na blistrze z możliwością wysyłki i sprawdzeniem

kasia.nowa50@op.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 tam dostaqlam zestaw ktory pomogl w 12 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy ktoś zastosował ten zestaw? http://www.glogow24.com/wp-content/u...05/11495-2.JPG

----------


## lokowka

> 504307862 tam dostaqlam zestaw ktory pomogl w 12 tyg


 dawkowanie w 12 tygodniu jest zupełnie inne niż do 9 także mam wątpliwości co do uczciwości tego zestawu

----------


## lokowka

Data tych tabletek skończyła się dwa lata temu, także mogą Ci tylko zaszkodzić, zamów zestaw z WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Data nieistotna to przykładowe zdjęcie tylko... po prostu chodzi mi o ten zestaw. Nikt naprawdę nie stosował? Wszyscy art. tylko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw jest drogi, długo idzie, nie wiadomo czy nie zatrzymają  na granicy i czy nie będziesz musiała iść na policję składać zeznań, art można dostać bez problemu z reguły masz je w ciagu 2 dni, koszt o połowę mniejszy, i bez czekania trzy tygodnie i ryzyka że trafi w niepowołane ręce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art czasem trzeba brać dwa trzy razy by wogole zadziałal.
Ja brałam zestaw ze zdjęcia, zamówiłam od Women on web.
Zapłaciłam za niego 50€. Nie wpadł w nie powołane ręce ani nikt nie cofnął go na granicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak przez to przeszłaś? 
Co jest bardziej bezpieczniejsze, skuteczniejsze, i mniej "bolesne"... sugerując się postami na różnych forach podobno zestaw z wow boli "bardziej" aż ketonal trzeba brać... wiem, każdy organizm inaczej reaguje na leki - sama już nie wiem co robić, a czas ucieka...7 tydzień 

Myślicie, że to prawdziwy zestaw z wow czy kolejna oszustka? Tel. 570-400-235 ? Wpisując w google wyskoczy ogłoszenie - pani z Koszalina (podobno Ginekolog)

----------


## lokowka

Jedyny prawdziwy zestaw można kupić z WoW wszystkie inne ogłoszenia nie są prawdziwe, poza tym na logikę czy ginekolog podłożyłby się za 400 zł ryzykując stratę uprawnień i więzienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamowilam pod nr 504307862 zestaw przyszedl nastepnego dnia srodki bardzo skuteczne pomogly mi pod koniec 11tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkie leki są tak samo skuteczne, bo.zawierają tyle samo Misoprostolu. 
Nie ma tak że pan spod numeru jakiegoś tam ma skuteczniejsze,bo to gówno prawda. To że pomogły tobie nie znaczy że pomogą innej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie zestaw zamowiony pod 504307862 rowniez okazal sie pomocny. Dziewczynom z forum dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O jejku słaba Ta Twoja reklama niestety w googlach nie masz pozytywnych opinii a na tym forum mało jest dziewczyn, za to więcej handlarzy

----------


## nowa50

Sprzedam 12 tabl. paczka 24h ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
kasia.nowa50@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rowniez zamawialam pod 504307862 pomogl w 7

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rowniez zamawialam pod 504307862 pomogl w 7


To opisz jak wygląda cała akcja jak badanie usg w trakcie i po?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte 12 szt w orginalnym opakowaniu 400 zł, odbiór osobisty lub przesyłka. JELENIA GÓRA ODPOWIADAM NA MAILE sylkow79@interia.pl

----------


## nowa50

Sprzedam 12 tabl., paczka 24h ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed płatnością, 180zł+20zł przesyłka.
kasia.nowa50@op.pl

----------


## jolka0707

504307862 Rowniez uzykalam skuteczna pomoc w11tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, opakowanie Arthrotecu 20 tabl. kosztuje w aptece jakieś 43-45 zł. Jak dobrze pościemniacie to można go nabyć bez recepty. W każdym nawet małym mieście macie po kilkanaście aptek. proponuję zakup na stawy dla babci. Powodzenia

----------


## werooo

Ja osobiscie skorzystalam z pomocy pod nr 504307862 gdzie szybko uzyskalam porade i skuteczne srodki wiec jesli to komus pomoze to polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam,banda oszustow i naciagaczy,sprzedaja apap za 400zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem tego samego zdania lepiej nie ryzykowac i wczesniej pomyslec zanim sie cos zrobi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zalosni jestescie wszyscy,jedna osoba poleca jedno i to samo ten nr tel,daje ogloszenie potem opinie sobie pisze zeby ludzi naciagac,masakra

----------


## KatarzynkaOlszynka

Dwa razy mnie oszukali ale za trzecim trafiłam na wspaniałego dostawcę. Pełna opieka i uczciwa dostawa. Mimo tego co piszą że żaden lekarz tego nie sprzedaje to ten  jest na pewno lekarzem. Pełna fachowość i uczciwość.
POLECAM  530502866

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

530502866 też dostałam i z czystym sumieniem polecam. Fachowo,szybko i dyskretnie.
To nawet nie jest tak przerażające jak piszą na forach. Raz dwa i po wszystkim.

----------


## przyjazna79

Az w glowie sie nie miesci,brak slow. Jedyny zestaw ktory dla mnie okazal sie skuteczny w 11tyg dostalam pod 504307862 rowniez po 2 nie udanych probach po srodkach z innego zrodla.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pamiętajcie,wszystkie nielegalne transakcje zostaną namierzone wcześniej czy później.To przestroga dla nielegalnego handlu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ten numer jest zaufany i sprawdzony 530502866

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ten numer jest zaufany i sprawdzony 530502866


Niestety nie jest dostajesz apap i cerutin za bagatela 350 zł poszukaj na forummedyczne.pl tam dziewczyny oddają co im zostało za koszt wysyłki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety nie jest dostajesz apap i cerutin za bagatela 350 zł poszukaj na forummedyczne.pl tam dziewczyny oddają co im zostało za koszt wysyłki.


dziekuje za info....bo juz zamowiłam przesyłke..jutro ma juz byc dostarczona wiec,,,nie odbieram jej....dzieki bardzo

----------


## Arturros

My mielismy problem w 10 tyg. Zamówiliśmy od pana Jarosława z 530502866 . Fachowa pomoc i oryginalny zestaw. Kontakt nawet w nocy mieliśmy,na wszystkie pytania odpowiedział. POLECAMY !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> My mielismy problem w 10 tyg. Zamówiliśmy od pana Jarosława z 530502866 . Fachowa pomoc i oryginalny zestaw. Kontakt nawet w nocy mieliśmy,na wszystkie pytania odpowiedział. POLECAMY !!


Pan Jarosław znawca tematu odpowiadał na pytania z autopsji :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 pod tym nr dostalam skuteczne srodki po kilku nie udanych probach srodkami od osob ktore polecacie tutaj. Az nie chce sie wierzyc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wraz z paroma innymi osobami z którymi zostaliśmy oszukani przez osoby z tego portalu które oferują tabletki poronne.

Nie będę się dłużej rozpisywać podaję listę numerów od których dostaniemy witaminy lub nic nie dostaniemy



OSZUŚCI !!!!

783518635

512616576

691878273

514671484

538736240

797336435

536434630

785737370

OSZUŚCI !!!!!!

----------


## panikara

Ja mam to już za sobą. 
Dzięki za wszystkie info na forum. Zamówiłam od tego 530 502 866  i na szczęście wszystko się udało. Dziękuję jeszcze raz za wszystkie rady i pozdrawiam wszystkich.
Kama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamowilam pod 504307862 wczoraj otrzymalam zestaw i rano o 5 przyjelam pierwsza dawke o 8 druga mozna  powiedziec ze jestem juz po... Udalo sie w 11 tyg jestem wyczerpana ale szczesliwa... Jestem po jednej nie udanej kuracji innymi srodkami balam sie ale nie mialam wyjscia. Dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamowilam pod 504307862 wczoraj otrzymalam zestaw i rano o 5 przyjelam pierwsza dawke o 8 druga mozna  powiedziec ze jestem juz po... Udalo sie w 11 tyg jestem wyczerpana ale szczesliwa... Jestem po jednej nie udanej kuracji innymi srodkami balam sie ale nie mialam wyjscia. Dziekuje za pomoc


Skoro otrzymałaś zestaw to dziś powinnaś przyjąc jedną tabletkę a dopiero jutro pozostałe, więc zestaw to ściema i w 11 tygodniu mało możliwe by starczyła jedna dawka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam to już za sobą. 
> Dzięki za wszystkie info na forum. Zamówiłam od tego 530 502 866  i na szczęście wszystko się udało. Dziękuję jeszcze raz za wszystkie rady i pozdrawiam wszystkich.
> Kama


Ten pan jaroslaw napewno nie jest położnikiem bo oferuje taki zestaw

Zestaw

Zestaw składa się z 12 tabletek Misoprostolu i 1 szt tabletki RU486 Mifepristone.
Tabletki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry i pudełka.
Do zestawu dołączona jest ulotka i instrukcja w języku polskim. Wszystko jest dokładnie opisane krok po kroku, tak by każda z Pań była w stanie sobie z tym poradzić.

A każdy ginekolog po studiach wie, że zestaw aborcyjny zawiera inna kombinację leków, gdyż ta prezebtowana przez pana jarosława jest dawką przekraczającą granice bezpieczeństwa i może skutkować zgonem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3 Tabletki po 3 godzinach kolejne 3 tabletek mi wystarczylo 6. Nie interesuja mnie  wasze glupie teorie przez ktore stracilam duzo czasu i pieniedzy lecz skuteczne srodki a te wlasnie takie sa wasze zdanie tez jest dla mnie obojetne post ten zamiescilam tu by pomoc dziewczyna ktore sa w takiej samej sytuacji jak ja jeszcze 2 dnitemu wiec jesli nie potrzebujesz nie wiesz to nie wprowadzaj ludzi w blad. A dla kobiet ktore potrzebuja 504307862 tam poprosilam o pomoc

----------


## lokowka

> 3 Tabletki po 3 godzinach kolejne 3 tabletek mi wystarczylo 6. Nie interesuja mnie  wasze glupie teorie przez ktore stracilam duzo czasu i pieniedzy lecz skuteczne srodki a te wlasnie takie sa wasze zdanie tez jest dla mnie obojetne post ten zamiescilam tu by pomoc dziewczyna ktore sa w takiej samej sytuacji jak ja jeszcze 2 dnitemu wiec jesli nie potrzebujesz nie wiesz to nie wprowadzaj ludzi w blad. A dla kobiet ktore potrzebuja 504307862 tam poprosilam o pomoc


Nie interesuje mnie skąd wziełaś leki, ale nie wprowadzaj innych w bład. Dawkowanie Artu jak i czystego Miso jest inne. Jedyne skuteczne i poparte badaniami to, to z WHO. Czyli 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Jakbyś miała pytania pisz na maila, chętnie odpowiem jak i dostarczę publikacji w tym temacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rowniez Dawkowalam w twn sposob tzn 3 co 3 godziny i pomoglo w 9 tyg rowniez zamowilam pod 504 307 862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc. Bezpiecznie dyskretnie i szybko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa razy mnie oszukali. Dwa razy dostałam witaminy zamiast tabletek. Za trzecim razem przyszły właściwe tabletki. Wszystko się powiodło i obyło bez komplikacji.
Serdecznie dziękuję panu z numeru 503-146-176. Tak jak obiecałam -powiodło się i polecam teraz wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
> Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc. Bezpiecznie dyskretnie i szybko.


Dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabrać na ten post, to post sponsorowany wpiszcie numer w google
"Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych - zostały mi bo kupiłam o jeden więcej bo bałam się, że jeden nie pomoże. Pomógł i jest wszystko dobrze :Smile:  Jeżeli masz ten sam problem co ja to dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę. Wszystko wytłumaczę- będzie dobrze. Cena za kurację 1100zł.

Jest to dużo ale nie sugeruj się tańszymi aukcjami bo zdrowie masz tylko jedno. Pewność i skuteczność jest najważniejsza."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

503-146-176 oszust i zlodziej nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie rowniez jedynym skutecznym zrodlem ookazal sie 504 307 862 Dobrali mi srodki ktore pomogly w polowie 10tc nikomu nie zycze ale polecam i bardzo dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję i polecam pana z num 503-146-176

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dwa razy mnie oszukali. Dwa razy dostałam witaminy zamiast tabletek. Za trzecim razem przyszły właściwe tabletki. Wszystko się powiodło i obyło bez komplikacji.
> Serdecznie dziękuję panu z numeru 503-146-176. Tak jak obiecałam -powiodło się i polecam teraz wszystkim.


Zapewne sama sobie sprzedałaś i sama sobie obiecałaś że sięuda

----------


## colaxxl

Ja też polecam 503146176 bo dostałam i wziełam w weekend . poszło tak jak powinno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DROGIE PANIE! nie dajcie się oszukać ! ja zasugerowałam sie tym forum i 2 razy zostałam przez to oszukana! 
503146176
504307862
dostalam witaminy i jeszcze bylo mi wmawiane ze moj organizm widocznie leku nie przyjmuje. osoby te same sobie nakrecaja to forum. niestety nie polece innego numeru bo juz sama nie wiem gdzie kupić. ale nie sugerujcie sie tymi bzdurami co tu pisza. wymieniaja wszystkie numery jako złe a sami sa największymi oszustami!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 503-146-176 oszust i zlodziej nie polecam


dokladnie, też zostałam przez niego oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504 307 862 Ja zamowilam pod tym nr zestaw pomogl w 8 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504 307 862 ja o pomoc poprosilam pod tym nr bylam w 11tc na szczescie okazalo sie ze jeszcze nie jest za pozno i dobrali mi odpowiednia dawke i wszystko mam juz za soba. moge powiedziec ze jest to jedyne prawdziwe zrudlo na ktore trafilam szukajac. tych srodkow mojej kolezance pomogli rok temu mi teraz wiec popros tam o pomoc 504 307 862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504 307 862 ja o pomoc poprosilam pod tym nr bylam w 11tc na szczescie okazalo sie ze jeszcze nie jest za pozno i dobrali mi odpowiednia dawke i wszystko mam juz za soba. moge powiedziec ze jest to jedyne prawdziwe zrudlo na ktore trafilam szukajac. tych srodkow mojej kolezance pomogli rok temu mi teraz wiec popros tam o pomoc 504 307 862

----------


## lokowka

> 504 307 862 ja o pomoc poprosilam pod tym nr bylam w 11tc na szczescie okazalo sie ze jeszcze nie jest za pozno i dobrali mi odpowiednia dawke i wszystko mam juz za soba. moge powiedziec ze jest to jedyne prawdziwe zrudlo na ktore trafilam szukajac. tych srodkow mojej kolezance pomogli rok temu mi teraz wiec popros tam o pomoc 504 307 862


A możesz mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób dobrali Ci zestaw? Zestaw niezależnie od tygodnia ciąży jest jeden i ten sam, nic się nie dobiera. Jedyny i oryginalny zestaw kupisz na womenonweb i masz praktycznie 100% pewność, że zadziała za 1 razem. Co do pseudo zestawów jest to w najlepszym przypadku sam Art plus placebo, lub jak często to bywa witaminy. Art w aptece kosztuje ok 50 zł za opakowanie nie 350 za 12 sztuk lub 750 (tyle kosztuje całe opakowanie plus coś)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na podstawie tc Ciazy sa do 10 i do 14 w moim przypadku ten 2 zaplacilam za niego 400 ten do10tc jest tanszy. Nie jestem tutaj by przepychac sie slownie tylko by pomoc osoba ktore sa w takiej sytuacji jak jeszcze ja pare dni temu bo doskonale wiem przez co przechodza. Wiec mowie zamowilam pod 504 307 862 zestaw ktory okazal sie bardzo skuteczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaraz po negatywnym komencie , milion pozytywow sobie wstawia. numer 503146 176 to oszust

----------


## lokowka

> Na podstawie tc Ciazy sa do 10 i do 14 w moim przypadku ten 2 zaplacilam za niego 400 ten do10tc jest tanszy. Nie jestem tutaj by przepychac sie slownie tylko by pomoc osoba ktore sa w takiej sytuacji jak jeszcze ja pare dni temu bo doskonale wiem przez co przechodza. Wiec mowie zamowilam pod 504 307 862 zestaw ktory okazal sie bardzo skuteczny


Post wyżej piszesz że "byłaś" w 11 teraz "zapłapałaś" się na ten niższy do 10 tygodnia, więc jak to było? Kłamać też trzeba umieć. Dziewczyny zestaw tylko z WomenOnWeb pamiętajcie o tym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Post wyżej piszesz że "byłaś" w 11 teraz "zapłapałaś" się na ten niższy do 10 tygodnia, więc jak to było? Kłamać też trzeba umieć. Dziewczyny zestaw tylko z WomenOnWeb pamiętajcie o tym.


Dziewczyna pisze ze byla w 11 a ze osoba od ktorej nabyla skuteczny zestaw posiada 2 rodzaje do 10 i do 14 tc i ze zestaw ktory zamowila i ktory jej pomogl to ten drogi do 14... Proponuje naucczyc sie czytac ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## nikiniki

Ale jestescie biedne tak sobie wspolczujecie że was oszukali a tak naprawde oszukujecie same siebie szkoda ze nie zastanawiacie sie nad czynem jakich dokonujecie tylko nad tym ze zostalyscie oszukane biedne to sa wasze dzieci!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy Wy myślicie że ciąża to choroba umysłowa? Podajecie wiecznie ten sam numer i myślicie, że ktoś uwierzy, że nie jest to handlarz? W dodatku ta osoba ceni się na 350 zł za 12 art i ponoć Ru. Przestrzegam też przed Soochlyn, życzy sobie 500 zł za receptę, zamówiłam z womenhelp.org oryginalny zestaw za kwotę 300 zł. Czyli taniej i pewniej niż sam Art u handlarzy

----------


## wercia

Witam was dziewczyny,lepiej się zabezpieczajcie antykoncepcyjnymi tabletkami,potem nie trzeba szukać na potrat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

883125454  pod tym numerem choć trzeba zapłacić sporo ale jest 100% że otrzymasz oryginalny lek działający a nie jakieś niewiadome co w paczce. Sama zastosowałam i działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hahaha ta stronka zrobiona aby ściągać kasę nie dajcie się nabierać moje drogie!!  Masakra jak ciężko znaleźć kogoś uczciwego;( żeby pomógł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skąd niby masz takie informacje? 
Ja zamówiłam z womenhelp.org,  przesyłka na śledzeniu w Polsce pokazała się po 11 dniach.  Jestem świeżo po zabiegu. 
Zamówiłam tez antykoncepcję.  Wszystko oryginalne. To organizacja na zasadzie wow.  Nawet na tą samą fundacje wysyła się darowizny. Nie rozumiem skąd takie wnioski ze to oszustwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zamawiajcie pod tym numerem oszust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktoś już pisał że ten 504 sam sobie pisze opinie to chyba oszust niestety widzę że kogoś nabrał

----------


## LaCava89

Zamawiałam w czwartek i w piątek dostałam. Już jest po wszystkim. 
Polecam pana z numeru 503146176    uczciwie i szybko.
Bardzo mi pomógł,dzwoniłam co pół godziny do niego i cierpliwie odbierał i tłumaczył i uspokajał. Powiodło się. Leki oryginalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cóż widocznie Pan 504 sam na sobie wypróbował te leki i ma dużo doświadczenie poaborcyjne zapewne już niejednokrotnie usuwał ciążę hahaha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 wlasnie tam zamowione srodki okazaly sie jedynymi skutecznymi. Daruje sobie Dalsza czesc komentarza bo widze ze nie wiele tu powaznych ludzi wiec nie ma to sensu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na pana spod 503 146 176. Wysyła woreczek z tabletkami bez zadnej ulotki ani opisu jak je łykać. Jedna z nich wygląda jak apap a reszta to prawdopodobnie witamina C. Przesyłka rzeczywiście doszła szybko i bezproblemowo, a kontakt ze sprzedającym był dobry aż do wpłacenia pieniędzy, potem sie urwał. Przez telefon pan wydaje się kompetentny, szczegółowo opisuje leki i ich zastosowanie, no ale jednak to oszust. Nie polecam.

----------


## julia28

Odsprzedam zestaw z women on web
julia28@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

da sie jakos kase odzyskac od tego zlodzieja z pod nr 503 146 176

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504 307 862 nr pod ktorym mozesz uzyskac pomoc mi pomogli w 11tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam jedną dawkę arthrotecu (4 tabl.) pod język po dziesieciu minutach połknęłam i niestety po godzinie zwymiotowałam. drugą dawkę też trzymałam 10 min i po 30 min. zwymiotowałam. miałam zestaw 8+1 czy to pomoże? zadziała? proszę o pomoc a nie jakieś umoralnianie że robię coś źle. komuś to nie pasuje to proszę nie czytać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzięłam jedną dawkę arthrotecu (4 tabl.) pod język po dziesieciu minutach połknęłam i niestety po godzinie zwymiotowałam. drugą dawkę też trzymałam 10 min i po 30 min. zwymiotowałam. miałam zestaw 8+1 czy to pomoże? zadziała? proszę o pomoc a nie jakieś umoralnianie że robię coś źle. komuś to nie pasuje to proszę nie czytać.


Hej , czytam te wszystkie fora i głupieje pod który numer dzwonić a pod który nie już sama nie wiem ,czy ktoś z was zna pewny numer i skuteczny proszę o pomoc.

----------


## karola27

za ile potrzebuje pilnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ,potrzebuje zestaw może ktoś z was ma do odsprzedania tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rowniez jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami zamowionymi pod 504 307 862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej , czytam te wszystkie fora i głupieje pod który numer dzwonić a pod który nie już sama nie wiem ,czy ktoś z was zna pewny numer i skuteczny proszę o pomoc.



Dzwoń pod takie które od minimum pół roku funkcjonują na forum i są ciągle włączone, znaczy to tylko tyle że handlarz wysyła to co deklaruje, ceny niestety bywają róźne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 wlasnie pod tym nr moja przyjaciolka zamawiala ponad rok temu srodki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne ja dzis znalazlam sie identycznej sytuacji i wlasnie czekam na przesylke. Nr caly czas ten sam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po udanej kuracju srodkami srodkami zamowionymi pod 504307862 dziekuje za pomoc i fajnie ze jest takie forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NanMed Gabinet ginekologiczny 
Telefon: 
536-841-887

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam , ja juz jestem po , udalo się , tabletki skuteczne i brak skutkow ubocznych , mam zaufany kontakt , Pani bardzo miła , szybka w wysyłce , pomaga przy zabiegu co najwazniejsze jest caly czas przy zabiegu , (Telefonicznie ) .. Dyskretna , jeżeli ktoś by chciał namiar pisać na adres E-mail martuska18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz po srodki zamowione pod 504307862 okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja juz po . jezeli ktos potrzebuje pomocy prosze pisac na email martuska18@onet.pl

----------


## Ola332

ja polecam Pania ''gosia7441@gmail.com''
Tabletki kosztuja 400zł ale w 100% POMAGAJĄ , paczkę dostałam  na drugi dzień,
zestaw składa się z 8 tabletek Misoprostolu i 1 tabletki Mifepristone.w zestawie jest ulotka w języku polskim,

----------


## EwelinaMora

przed kontaktem do mnie prosze was dziewczyny o zastanowienie sie, do niczego was nie zmuszam,
kazdy decyduje sam

odsprzedam  tabletki poronne  do  12  tygodnia ciąży.
posiadam 4 listki , moge sprzedac pojedynczo

w jednym listku znajduje sie  12 tabletek , jeden listek starcza na skuteczna  kuracjie

cena jednego listka(12 tabletek) to 400zł

cena 4 listków przy jednym zakupie - 1350zł  


kontakt- ewelinamora48@gmail.com

 prosze o poważne ofert, wysyłka natychmiastowa i dyskretna
pozdrawiam

----------


## Hanna222

zamówiłam od Pani gosia7441@gmail.com 
jestem zadowolona, polecam, widac ze Pani wie ze zalezy na czasie i dyskrecji,
powodzenia drogie Panie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlamnie jedynymi skutecznymi srodkami okazaly sie zamowione pod 504307862 jako jedyne zadzialaly po 3probach innymi srodkami 504307862 polecam

----------


## Elżbieta99999

dziekuje Pani ewelinamora48@gmail.com, polecam dziewczyny tą Panią, 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam zestaw 12 żółtych tabletek i jedna niebieska. Pomoście jak to zastosować???

----------


## siostra nienarodzonego

Kochane kobiety- matki,
mam 32 lata i dwoje dzieci. Rozumiem, że możecie mieć trudną sytuację, czuć się osamotnione, wystraszone lub miec poczucie jakiejś straty z powodu pojawienia się dziecka w waszym życiu. Każde dziecko to dar. Dar może być trudny.
Moja mama pozbyła się dziecka ponad 20 lat temu. Do tej pory jest to dla niej trudne do udźwignięcia. 
Rozchorowała się psychicznie. 
Moje dwie koleżanki, które ciążę usuneły... teraz nie mogą mieć dzieci. Obydwie poroniły, gdy już miały to ZAPLANOWANE dziecko....

Coś co dziś robicie ze strachu lub rozpaczy, lub jakiś innych pobudek, później może skutkować niewyobrażalnym cierpieniem.

Życzę Wam pokoju i przyjęcia z odwagą dziecka. 
Istnieje możliwość oddania dziecka do adopcji... nie zapominajcie o tym. 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam zestaw 12 żółtych tabletek i jedna niebieska. Pomoście jak to zastosować???


Niestety to na pewno nie są rabletki poronne.  A zwłaszcza ta niebieska  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktory kontakt jest aktualny i gdzie na pewno moge dotac tabletki? to dla mnie bardzo ważne , poniewaz czas nagli, a sama juz nie wiem gdzie sie zglosic..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurcze....zaplacilam prawie 500 i oszustwo....a te żółte może choć trochę pomogą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 nr gdzie zamowilam srodki Balam sie ale nie mialam innego wyjscia na szczescie wszystko sie udalo i mam juz to za soba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedanie tabletki ... info na meila malgorzata007@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne  do  12  tygodnia ciąży

Zabieg nie wiadomoego pochodzenia środkami jest bardzo niebezpieczny dla zdrowia kobiety. Ludzie sprzedający to żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu i naiwności, są zwykłymi OSZUSTAMI !!!

Nasz zestaw składa się z 8 tabletek Misoprostolu i 1 tabletki Mifepristone.Do zestawu dołączamy również ulotkę w języku polskim. 

Cena zestawu to 400 zł.

Jeśli uważasz że to dużo i chcesz oszczędzać na zdrowiu kupując podróbki i inne niebezpieczne wynalazki (150-250zł ) konkurencji to zignoruj to ogłoszenie.


Dziękujemy za zaufanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkkm puszczalskim kobietom, którym nogi się rozkładały same, a teraz boją się odpowiedzialności, życzę raka i długiej bolesnej śmierci. Szkoda że nie umarłyście odrazu u matki w łonie. Dziecko mozna urodzić i oddać do domu dziecka, ale nie lepiej poronić, a później pytać czy będzie mogło się zajść w ciążę ponownie, jesteście obrzydliwe, normalny człowiek nie chciałby takiej partnerki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkie ogłoszenia  ze strony zostaną zgłoszone organom ścigania, (środki poronne /aborcyjne są w Polsce zakazane!) mam nadzieję, ze uratuję życie chociaż kilku istnieniom.

----------


## julia281

oryginalny zestaw z wow
julia28@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt w necie nie oferuje oryginalnych tysiąc ogłoszen i nigdzie nie są prawdziwe
Tylko pod tym numerem 733856331
Zaznaczam że wszyscy inni też wysyłają ze sprawdzeniem tylko ze tab są nieopisane bo niby wycinaja z listków kupowanych hurtowo jednak one także powonny być opisane!!
Tyljo u tego Pana są zapakowane zbiorczo w opisanych opakowaniach nie otwierane wcześniej!!
Jedyne takie ogłoszenie które znalazłam i sprawdziłam!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko tu 733856331
Sprawdzone oryginalne zapakowane i opisane

----------


## elizazio

mam do sprzedania 4 tabletki CYTOTEC nadają się do zastosowania do 9 tyg.Więcej informacji na prv

----------


## elizazio

mam do sprzedania 4 tabletki CYTOTEC nadają się do zastosowania do 9 tyg.Więcej informacji na prv     elizazio@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystkie ogłoszenia  ze strony zostaną zgłoszone organom ścigania, (środki poronne /aborcyjne są w Polsce zakazane!) mam nadzieję, ze uratuję życie chociaż kilku istnieniom.


Czubie Ty...całego świata nie zbawisz...po co sie wtrącać???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki poronne  do  12  tygodnia ciąży
> 
> Zabieg nie wiadomoego pochodzenia środkami jest bardzo niebezpieczny dla zdrowia kobiety. Ludzie sprzedający to żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu i naiwności, są zwykłymi OSZUSTAMI !!!
> 
> Nasz zestaw składa się z 8 tabletek Misoprostolu i 1 tabletki Mifepristone.Do zestawu dołączamy również ulotkę w języku polskim. 
> 
> Cena zestawu to 400 zł.
> 
> Jeśli uważasz że to dużo i chcesz oszczędzać na zdrowiu kupując podróbki i inne niebezpieczne wynalazki (150-250zł ) konkurencji to zignoruj to ogłoszenie.
> ...


A mam pytanie skąd to macie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 Dla mnie jedynymi skutecznymi okazaly sie z pod tego nr zestaw pomogl w 12 tc po 2 wczesniejszych probach innymi srodkami. Pewene zrodlo popros tam o pomoc

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

Witam sprzedam *18szt* Cytotec pozostałość po całym opakowaniu 30szt. Leki mi zostały po *udanym zabiegu* który robiłam wczoraj. tel: 690578232

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

Witam sprzedam *18szt* Cytotec pozostałość po całym opakowaniu 30szt. Leki mi zostały po *udanym zabiegu* który robiłam wczoraj. tel: 690578232

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

Dam ci radę bo nie jestem handlarą tylko to przeszłam jeśli ktoś gdziekolwiek w PL oferuje ci RU czyli Mifepristone to jest oszustem! Dlaczego? Bo w PL lek ten nie ma zamiennika i nie jest dostępny. Ja zanim zdobyłam Cytotec na receptę w PL zamówiłam 5 paczek oczywiscie *nie zapłaciłam za nie* bo tylko i wyłącznie zamawiałam paczki za pobraniem i z możliwością *otwarcia przy kurierze* i wiecie co w nich było? Za każdym razem ta dodatkowa tabletka niby *RU* to była ściema albo zwykły tran albo paracetamol albo inny coś tam. *Jedyny wyjątek* od tej reguły to zestawy które przychodzą od *Women on Web* ...ale pamiętajcie, że to trwa jakieś 2 -tyg i jeśli mieszkasz w "dziwnym woj." to paczkę mogą skasować celnicy dlatego jeśli ci się spieszy kup ode mnie *Cytotec* mam 18szt bo tyle mi zostało po udanym zabiegu i masz gwarancję, że nie zrobione tego w ciemnej piwnicy napisz to wyślę ci zdjęcia nawet mam sfoconą receptę!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt w necie nie oferuje oryginalnych tysiąc ogłoszen i nigdzie nie są prawdziwe
> Tylko pod tym numerem 733856331
> Zaznaczam że wszyscy inni też wysyłają ze sprawdzeniem tylko ze tab są nieopisane bo niby wycinaja z listków kupowanych hurtowo jednak one także powonny być opisane!!
> Tyljo u tego Pana są zapakowane zbiorczo w opisanych opakowaniach nie otwierane wcześniej!!
> Jedyne takie ogłoszenie które znalazłam i sprawdziłam!!


*WCALE NIE TO OSZUST!!!!!!!!! DOSTAŁAM  8 okrągłych tabletek z napisem SEARLE 1411 oraz jedna tabletkę lekko żółtawą tabletkę z napisem R2*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Która odsprzeda 4 tableski miso??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 504307862 nr gdzie zamowilam srodki Balam sie ale nie mialam innego wyjscia na szczescie wszystko sie udalo i mam juz to za soba



ktos wie czy ten numer jest nadal aktualny? Nie moge sie skontsktowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*733856331 ten numer ma oszust* 

*Dostałam 8 szt arthrotecu wartego 20 zł za 420 zł.*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Która odsprzeda 4 tabletki arthrotecu???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt w necie nie oferuje oryginalnych tysiąc ogłoszen i nigdzie nie są prawdziwe
> Tylko pod tym numerem 733856331
> Zaznaczam że wszyscy inni też wysyłają ze sprawdzeniem tylko ze tab są nieopisane bo niby wycinaja z listków kupowanych hurtowo jednak one także powonny być opisane!!
> Tyljo u tego Pana są zapakowane zbiorczo w opisanych opakowaniach nie otwierane wcześniej!!
> Jedyne takie ogłoszenie które znalazłam i sprawdziłam!!


To oszust który na różnych forach sam sobie wystawia pozytywne komentarze. Fakt jest taki, że potrzebowałam tych tabletek i już kilkakrotnie zostałam oszukana. Skontaktowałam się z tym Panem i poprosiłam o zdjęcie aby miec pewność czy ma faktycznie oryginalne leki....Za chiny nie chciał wysłać że niby się boi bo pewnie jestem z policji i go namierzę po zdjęciu, które mi wyśle, absurd!!! W końcu dał linka do zdjęcia tabletek. Powiem tak sprzedaje jakieś podróby leków niewiadomego pochodzenia itd...dlatego uważajcie na niego to, sam sobie wystawia komentarze i nawet dotarł tutaj....Jeśli ktoś z was będzie musiał kupić te tabletki to proście o zdjęcie najlepiej robione na tak aby w tle była widoczna aktualna data lub coś co moze potwierdzić jego autentyczność. Zapoznajcie się ze zdjeciami w internecie jak wygladają oryginalne tabletki itd...Prosze pamiętać, że w Polsce Misoprostol wystepuje pod nazwą CYTOTEC i kupowany w aptece na recepte nie jest refundowany czyli płaci się z 100%...koszt tego w aptece to od 500 do 600zł co mozna sprawdzić w aptekach internetowych...więc proszę się zastanowić czy jesli sprzedawca ma oryginalny lek czy opłacałoby mu się go sprzedać za 200, 300 bądź 400zł no raczej nie więc oczym to świadczy, że ci co sprzedają w takich cenach to zwykli oszuści jak ten Pan, który się tak reklamuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> *733856331 ten numer ma oszust* 
> 
> *Dostałam 8 szt arthrotecu wartego 20 zł za 420 zł.*


To trzeba było go poprosić o zdjęcie przed wysyłką  i wysyłkę pobranie z możliwością sprawdzenia przy kurierze. To cwaniak, który jak pisałam poniżej sam sobie komentarze i pochlebne opinie wystawia wszędzie o nim pełno. Przeczytaj to co napisałam o nim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na kobietę z strony DARMOWE OGŁOSZENIA 24 przedstawia się jako Barbara lub Basia jej numer to 663652342. Ma tam bardzo dużo ogłoszeń, w których bardzo przekonująco zachęca do zakupu tabletek Ru 486 i Misoprostolu za jedyne 340zł....śmieszne.... chyba dopłaca do tego interesu oczywiście zdjęcie ma oryginalnych tabletek, ale poproszona w rozmowie telefonicznej o wysłanie zdjęcia przed wysyłką dostaje nerwów nie jest już taka miła i tłumaczy, że czeka na dostawę po czym kończy rozmowę. Pani przez telefon na początku jest przekonująca mam dobrze wyćwiczoną gadkę momentami ma się wrazenie jakby się rozmawiało z Pani z telezakupów Mango TV albo z rasową akwizytorką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale jestescie biedne tak sobie wspolczujecie że was oszukali a tak naprawde oszukujecie same siebie szkoda ze nie zastanawiacie sie nad czynem jakich dokonujecie tylko nad tym ze zostalyscie oszukane biedne to sa wasze dzieci!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do ciebie i wszystkich nawiedzonych baba wielkich stających w obronie życia poczętego, zastanówcie się co piszecie bogate próżne bezmyślne złośliwe osóbki. Masz w cholere szmalu to zamknij mordę i idź do kościoła i daj pedofilowi na tace bo biednemu dziecku byś nie dała hipokrytko. Wiesz jestem samotną matką pracuje za najniższą krajową na śmieciową umowę nie mam prawa do urlopu do niczego...wiem powiesz to zmień prace no próbuje ale to nie jest takie proste a po za tym jest pełno takich firm gdzie oszukują ludzi i znalezienie dobrej pracy graniczy z cudem. Wyobraź sobie ze moje opłaty za czynsz+media to ok 900zł a przypominam ze zarabiam najniższą krajową i co z czego mam żyć?? Przykładowo teraz zachodzę w ciążę i co mam urodzić...a po co co dam temu dziecku jakie zycie mu zapewnie ....nędza i cierpienie...to mu dam? Kto nam pomoże ty? a moze ta kretyńska fundacja co tak się szczyci tymi 17.000 zł które zekomo daje potrzebującym matką...Śmiech i kpiny i uwłaczanie godności ludzkiej ....w tarkcie ciązy dają 5000zł to nawet nie jest 1000zł miesięcznie jak sobie to wyobrażasz nie mogę pracować w ciązy i mam siebie i dziecko na utrzymaniu plus opłaty na co te 5000zł na karme dla psa??????? Wstyd! a potem po 500zł miesięcznie przez 2 lata na co o na dziecko? kpiny do kwadratu....A moze mam urodzić i oddać wiesz psa mozna oddać a nie własne dziecko....bo co bo rodzina czeka jaka rodzina banda pedofilii lub sadystów a moze handlarze żywym towarem lub narządami....ja oddam i całe życie bede się zastanawiać gdzie wylądowało moje dziecko. Po ogladaj trochę telewizji poczytaj to dowiesz się co się dzieje z oddanymi dziećmi. Własnie przez takich jak ty matki zabijają dzieci po urodzeniu za pomocą "śliskiego kocyka" itd.... bo nie mają dostępu do legalnej aborcji bo nie dano im wyboru bo nie mają pomocy tylko jakaś głupia pseudo fundacja robiąca sobie jaja. Jak mi zabraknie na karmę i kości dla psa to się do nich zwrócę moze ta pomoc wystarczy choć na weterynarza może braknąć. Idź ty do sejmu i tam wygłaszaj żale czemu kobiety w trudnej sytuacji są zmuszone usuwać ciążę kupując prochy u handlarzy bo są bez pomocy państwa i nie tylko a te grosze 1000zł becikowego 100 rodzinego to wiesz posłowi nie starcza na śniadanie a my tu mówimy o żywym człowieku którego trzeba ubrać nakarmić kupić leki jesli trzeba wysłać do szkoły kupić wyprawkę utrzymywać co najmniej 18lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

732277073
731337730
535995872
536512937
695345554 - pisze że ma oryginalny zestaw z WOW że ma 48 lat nie moze rozmawiać przez telefon bo się boi męża chce kase na konto od razu Uwaga oszustka jest o niej dużo negatywnych komentarzy
733856331 - mega oszust Uwaga!!!
570239283 - Pani z apteki oczywiście ściema oszustka nie widziała tych tabletek na oczy

----------


## 03asia

Witam. Ja zamuwilam tabletki od Marka szczeze nie mialam pojecia czy mnie nie oszuka . Tabletki przyszly kompletne tak jak pisal nastepnego dnia wzielam o godzinie11 pierwsza dawke artrotec o 14 drugoprocz dreszczy i bardzo leekiej biegunki nie bylo zabnych objawow ok godz16 zaczelo sie lekkie krwawienie i pirwsze skrzepy ktore wyszly ze mnie szczeze nie wiem co to bylo,ale po zatym czulam sie ok poszlam do szkoly przygotowywac dzien babci i dziadķa u mojego synka troche sie o biegalam ok godziny 17 dostalam bardzo silnego krwawienia i kolejne skrzepy wyszly ze mnie mialam wrazenie ze wyszlo ze mnie mala kulka zazylam trzecia dawke przez cala noc silne krwawi3nie  ale bastepnego dnia ustalo i bylo takie jak w 4tym dniu miesiaczki od wczoraj nie mam juz zadnego krwawienia dzisiaj zrobilam bhcg i za dwa dni powtoze nie wiem czy sie udalo dodam ze bylam w 3tygodniu

----------


## 03asia

Trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## 03asia

Jezeli chodzi o to dlaczego to napisze wam jeszcze moja sytuacje  mam czworke wspanialych dzieci i jestem po czterech cesarkach i dwoch zapasciach przy zabiegu antykoncepcja zawiodla a ja nie moge zostawic tych dzieci musze myslec o jich a nie wiem co sie wydazy  maz sam pracuje !!!!!!!

----------


## 03asia

Kazdej kobiecie napewno jest trudno podjac ta decyzje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Wieczorem bede zazywala pierwsza dawke poronnych. Nurtuja mnie pewne pytania.  Czy mogę zazyc przeciwbolowe aby chodz troche bol zmniejszyc? Czy po zazyciu wszystkich dawek moge jechac do szpitala aby upewnic sie ze wszystko jest ok?

----------


## Tamara75

*tacotoprzeszla* ..zostało tylko 6 szt z tych 18 oryginał Cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga Pan x tego numeru oszukuje.  Ladnir mowi gdy do niego sie zadzwoni. Wplacilam pieniadze a paczki tydzien juz nie otrzymalam.

----------


## Tamara75

*Kupię 6 szt Cytotec ale tylko po weryfikacji zdjęć*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec chce ktos?

virgin2323@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od ciebie nie bo go nie masz cwaniaku

----------


## jula666666

Witam serdecznie zakupilam ostatnio tabletki podobne z numeru 733856331 po zażyciu dostalam lekkiego krwawienia ale oprócz tego nic innego nie było dalej jestem w ciąży pomocy co robić ?te takletki to istny bubel bardzo proszę o pomoc co mam zrobić ?

----------


## załamana123

potrzebuje tych tabletek ale nie zadnych oszustw za nie wiadomo jaka cene

----------


## załamana123

bo kupiłam jedne i nie przyszły zostałam oszukana przez Magde z ogłoszen 24

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie zakupilam ostatnio tabletki podobne z numeru 733856331 po zażyciu dostalam lekkiego krwawienia ale oprócz tego nic innego nie było dalej jestem w ciąży pomocy co robić ?te takletki to istny bubel bardzo proszę o pomoc co mam zrobić ?


A widzisz gdybyś poczytała kilka postów to byś nie korzystała z usług tego oszusta. Nawet w tym temacie jest lista oszustów i na niej jego numer.

----------


## załamana123

a gdzie mogę kupić i za odpowiednią cene  nie musi byc całe opakowanie wystarczy tylko tyle ile potreba

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

Witam posiadam nietypowy zestaw 6 szt. Cytotec i 6 szt. Arthrotec te tabletki są *oryginalne* więc skuteczne do 9 tyg stosowane. Wysyłka poczta pl pobraniowa/otwarcie przy kurierze cena za całość *370zł* podaje tel 690578232 ale nie będę klikała jak najęta sms wole email tom.ski@onet.pl bierzesz 4 ( dwa te i 2 te ) co 3 godz.

----------


## załamana123

> Witam posiadam nietypowy zestaw 6 szt. Cytotec i 6 szt. Arthrotec te tabletki są *oryginalne* więc skuteczne do 9 tyg stosowane. Wysyłka poczta pl pobraniowa/otwarcie przy kurierze cena za całość *370zł* podaje tel 690578232 ale nie będę klikała jak najęta sms wole email tom.ski@onet.pl bierzesz 4 ( dwa te i 2 te ) co 3 godz.



nie potrzebuje 2 róznych leków wole jeden i za duża cena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta oferta jest jakaś dziwna i w dodatku cena bardzo wysoka coś mi tu śmierdzi.

----------


## Tamara75

*"Witam posiadam nietypowy zestaw 6 szt. Cytotec i 6 szt."* dla jasności na życzenie wysyłam zdjęcia tabletek na tle mojego monitora na którym odpalony jest właśnie e-mail z treścią lub nawet treść tego forum i tych postów. Wszelkie krytyczne uwagi pochodzące od innych świadczą jedynie o tym że to oni " śmierdzą " dlaczego? Bo żaden z nich nie zaoferuje tobie takich właśnie zdjęć więc dziewczyno w potrzebie *żądaj/wymagaj zdjęć*  nie z netu czy tel kom. ale przyzwoitych i wyraźnych sama zostałam niemal oszukana 4 razy gdy byłam w potrzebie, a to co sprzedaje to właśnie *końcówka moich oryginalnych tabletek*...nie z podejrzanego laboratorium.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta oferta jest jakaś dziwna i w dodatku cena bardzo wysoka coś mi tu śmierdzi.


Mnie też, ta osoba ma dwa konta "tactoprzeszła" i Tamara75. Sama chcę kupić tabletki i prześledziłam już kilka wpisów z ofertami i między innymi te. Ona sprzedawała już cytotec potem zestaw z WOW i teraz cytotec i arthrtec twierdząc że to pozostałości po udanej kuracji. Jak dla mnie to jakiś handlarz i w dodatku coś kombinuje ja bym na waszym miejscu uważała na nią lub na niego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Panie, potrzebuje szybkiej pomocy, jestem w 7ytg i niestety jestem zmuszona usunąć ciąże. Czy któraś z was ma jakiś sprawdzony numer aby zakupić zestaw??? Tyle się naczytałam pozytywnych i negatywnych opini ze już sama nie wiem co robić i do komu zaufać. Bardzo proszę o pomoc!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Panie, potrzebuje szybkiej pomocy, jestem w 7ytg i niestety jestem zmuszona usunąć ciąże. Czy któraś z was ma jakiś sprawdzony numer aby zakupić zestaw??? Tyle się naczytałam pozytywnych i negatywnych opini ze już sama nie wiem co robić i do komu zaufać. Bardzo proszę o pomoc!


sprawdzony zestaw? tylko na womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org ....reszta to oszuści wciskający arthrotec za 300-400 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale zanim mi to dojdzie, to nie będzie już za późno??? teraz jestem w 7tyg. w sumie to już prawie 8tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ostatnio idzie około tygodnia, max 10 dni, a aborcję zestawem można wykonać do 12 tygodnia spokojnie, a i wyżej dziewczyny robią

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamówiłam z tego żrółdła 511-335-331 i jestem po,zapłaciłam 450 zł za 8szt miso.i ru(podobno)ale najważniejsze,że się udało,myśle,że mogę go polecić....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

,,Dzisiaj, 14:22 #298
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Ja zamówiłam z tego żrółdła 511-335-331 i jestem po,zapłaciłam 450 zł za 8szt miso.i ru(podobno)ale najważniejsze,że się udało,myśle,że mogę go polecić...."



A mogłabyś podać odezwać się do mnie jakoś  telefonicznie albo e-mail, bo chciałabym się troszke dokładniej dopytać. Jeśli tak podam swój nr bądź e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamówiłam z tego żrółdła 511-335-331 i jestem po,zapłaciłam 450 zł za 8szt miso.i ru(podobno)ale najważniejsze,że się udało,myśle,że mogę go polecić....


zapłaciłaś 450 zł za 8 sztuk arthrotecu warte 20 zł, a RU w Polsce nie można kupić ani nigdzie dostać. Ten oszust wysyła kobietom tabletkę Ramistadu lub Mig400, i wciska im że to RU. Najgorsze jest jednak to ze wysyła tylko 8 arthroteców, a to może być za mało do przeprowadzenia aborcji, Tobie się udało, ale innym może się nie udać, a za tą kasę można mieć oryginalny zestaw i jeszcze resztę w kieszeni i spokojną głowę, bez konieczności powtarzania zabiegu

----------


## Tamara75

Mnie też, ta osoba ma dwa konta "tactoprzeszła" i Tamara75. Sama chcę kupić tabletki i prześledziłam już kilka wpisów z ofertami i między innymi te. Ona sprzedawała już cytotec potem zestaw z WOW i teraz cytotec i arthrtec twierdząc że to pozostałości po udanej kuracji. Jak dla mnie to jakiś handlarz i w dodatku coś kombinuje ja bym na waszym miejscu uważała na nią lub na niego. *No i co z tego?* Gdybyś ruszył/a łbem to byś wiedziała, że Cytotec za 570zł 30 tabletek *czysta matma* 12szt zażyłam 12 sprzedałam i co mam zrobić z 6 szt??? Wyrzucić? Dokupiłam 6 Artotec i chce sprzedać tyle.

----------


## Tamara75

*Bardziej skuteczne* niż sam Artrotec dociera??? Osoby które chcą kupić są w desperacji kupują na łapu capu gówna od cwaniaków do Artrotecu dodają *niby RU* co jest zwykłym szitem typu paracetamol itp a tu *masz pewniaka* sam/a jesteś handlarzem i cię krew zalewa bo nie masz takich zastawów jak ja miałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie też, ta osoba ma dwa konta "tactoprzeszła" i Tamara75. Sama chcę kupić tabletki i prześledziłam już kilka wpisów z ofertami i między innymi te. Ona sprzedawała już cytotec potem zestaw z WOW i teraz cytotec i arthrtec twierdząc że to pozostałości po udanej kuracji. Jak dla mnie to jakiś handlarz i w dodatku coś kombinuje ja bym na waszym miejscu uważała na nią lub na niego. *No i co z tego?* Gdybyś ruszył/a łbem to byś wiedziała, że Cytotec za 570zł 30 tabletek *czysta matma* 12szt zażyłam 12 sprzedałam i co mam zrobić z 6 szt??? Wyrzucić? Dokupiłam 6 Artotec i chce sprzedać tyle.


Ty wiejski pomiocie twoje zachowanie i sposob wypowiedzi odstrasza i obraza ludzi. I watpie zebys cos sprzedala na tym forum bo nikt nie zaryzykuje zakupu u kogos kto sie tak zachowuje. Nie chcemy tu takich jak ty i twoich dziwnych ofert tez nie wiec na przyszlosc rusz "lbem" jak cos komus oferujesz i wiedz ze aby cos sprzedac trzeba sie w stosunku do klientow umiec zachowac z szacunkiem nawet jesli komus twoja oferta nie przypadla do gustu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> *Bardziej skuteczne* niż sam Artrotec dociera??? Osoby które chcą kupić są w desperacji kupują na łapu capu gówna od cwaniaków do Artrotecu dodają *niby RU* co jest zwykłym szitem typu paracetamol itp a tu *masz pewniaka* sam/a jesteś handlarzem i cię krew zalewa bo nie masz takich zastawów jak ja miałam.



jakim cudem cytotec może być BARDZIEJ skuteczny niż arthrotec, skoro oba zawierają  200 mikrogramów misoprostolu ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakim cudem cytotec może być BARDZIEJ skuteczny niż arthrotec, skoro oba zawierają  200 mikrogramów misoprostolu ???


Widac ze ta osoba nie ma pojecia o tym co sprzedaje jedyne co potrafi to w bardzo arogancki i prostacki sposob zwracac sie do ludzi.

----------


## Tamara75

"Ty wiejski pomiocie" ??? bawisz mnie gościu i ci wszyscy co tobie sprzyjają nawet nie masz odwagi pisać tu jako *zarejestrowana osoba* ciśniesz bzdury jako *gość* tak poza tym wszystkie te bzdety to *sam napisałeś* jako gość nie chcesz nie kupuj nie masz co robić uwolnij biednego psa co go wiecznie na łańcuchu trzymasz albo nakarm trzodę w stajni. Zajmij się swoją sprzedażą zrób tu show!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sluchajcie dziewczyny ten tactoprzeszla  lub tez Tamara75 to jakis agresywny cpun.Dzwonolam do niego raz w sprawie tabletek.Nie polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ,,Dzisiaj, 14:22 #298
> Nie zarejestrowany
> Guest
> Ja zamówiłam z tego żrółdła 511-335-331 i jestem po,zapłaciłam 450 zł za 8szt miso.i ru(podobno)ale najważniejsze,że się udało,myśle,że mogę go polecić...."
> 
> 
> 
> A mogłabyś podać odezwać się do mnie jakoś  telefonicznie albo e-mail, bo chciałabym się troszke dokładniej dopytać. Jeśli tak podam swój nr bądź e-mail


Jasne,podaj mi swój e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ktory kontakt jest aktualny i gdzie na pewno moge dotac tabletki? to dla mnie bardzo ważne , poniewaz czas nagli, a sama juz nie wiem gdzie sie zglosic..



odezwij sie na priv 536 872 528

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny.. jeśli naprawdę nie musicie, to tego nie róbcie. dziecko to największy skarb, jaki można dostać od losu. ono nie jest niczemu winne, nie jest winne naszej nieuwadze i nieuważaniu.
'
i nie korzystajcie z tych numerów, które oferują polscy"lekarze", "sprzedawcy", w sumie sama nie wiem jak ich nazwać.
Większość z nich to oszuści, nie wiem skąd biorą takie tabletki, w Polsce nie są one legalne, więc to pewnie jakieś nieznane źródła, które mogą się odbić na waszym zdrowiu, a nawet życiu. Jeśli juz jest to koniecznością, to nalezy zgłosić sie do konsultantów z women on web. tam nie ma oszustwa, oni rozumieją takie problemy.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny.. jeśli naprawdę nie musicie, to tego nie róbcie. dziecko to największy skarb, jaki można dostać od losu. ono nie jest niczemu winne, nie jest winne naszej nieuwadze i nieuważaniu.
> '
> i nie korzystajcie z tych numerów, które oferują polscy"lekarze", "sprzedawcy", w sumie sama nie wiem jak ich nazwać.
> Większość z nich to oszuści, nie wiem skąd biorą takie tabletki, w Polsce nie są one legalne, więc to pewnie jakieś nieznane źródła, które mogą się odbić na waszym zdrowiu, a nawet życiu. Jeśli juz jest to koniecznością, to nalezy zgłosić sie do konsultantów z women on web. tam nie ma oszustwa, oni rozumieją takie problemy.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Oczywiście , że tak jeśli ktoś musi to tylko z tabletki z WOW lepiej im zapłacić darowiznę niż kupować od handlarzy. Nawet jeśli ktoś ma oryginalne tabletki to nie wiadomo w jakich warunkach były przechowywane co może mieć bardzo duży wpływ na ich działanie i skuteczność, a także mogą być nawet niebezpieczne dla naszego zdrowia lub życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam takie pytanko, ponieważ mam przelać na konto 80euro ale jesli przeleje w zł 320zł to tez bedzie dobrze???  Po za tym jak uzupełnić ten druczek skoro tam tyle karzą wypisywać. Proszę o szybką odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## AndrzejOK

*Sprzedam ORYGINALNY zestaw dla zainteresowanych zdjęcia wysokiej jakości 97% skuteczności warto zapłacić więcej by mieć problem z głowy. tel: 572-690-388* ...w pierwszym sms do mnie podaj e-mail.

----------


## AndrzejOK

*Sprzedam ORYGINALNY zestaw dla zainteresowanych zdjęcia wysokiej jakości 97% skuteczności warto zapłacić więcej by mieć problem z głowy. tel: 572-690-388* ...w pierwszym sms do mnie podaj e-mail.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile tab i kasy?

----------


## AndrzejOK

Jeden zestaw....raczej widać ile? Cena w prywatnej korespondencji email

----------


## Anette Oz

> ile tab i kasy?


Dziewczyny nie dajcie się naciągać. Na przykład osoba wyżej sprzedaje chyba oryginalny zestaw, ale chce za niego kilka stów. Radzę jednak zamówić ze strony Women on Waves ponieważ jest pewnie i taniej. Fakt, żądają wpłaty darowizny, ale można negocjować. Ja zamówiłam kilka dni temu i wynegocjowałam kwotę wpłaty 20 euro (około 84zł) to całkowity koszt z przesyłką więc za tą cenę w ciągu max 2 tygodni masz już u siebie oryginalny zestaw z RU i Misoprostolem gdzie jego skuteczność to 98%. Z tego co wiem to teraz przesyłki z fundacji przychodzą do Polski bez problemu więc nie musicie się obawiać. W razie czego zawsze macie kontakt z osobami z fundacji możecie uzyskać wszystkie potrzebne informację i nie tylko. Wiem też, że jeśli na przykład przesyłka nie dotrze to fundacja wysyła natychmiast kolejny zestaw i w tym wypadku nie ponosicie żadnych dodatkowych kosztów. Radzę się dobrze zastanowić czy warto kupować zestaw, który mimo zdjęć nie daje nam 100% gwarancji, że jest oryginalny za kilka stów lub Arthrotec gdzie za 12 tabletek handlarze życzą sobie 200-250zł i też nie mamy pewności co do pochodzenia tabletek czy wejść na strone Women on Waves mieć pewny zestaw za mniejsze pieniądze, a dla osób o bardzo ciężkiej sytuacji życiowej nawet za darmo plus stały kontakt i pomoc fundacji. Pozdrawiam i życzę dobrych i przemyślanych decyzji.

----------


## Anette Oz

> ile tab i kasy?


Dziewczyny nie dajcie się naciągać. Na przykład osoba wyżej sprzedaje chyba oryginalny zestaw, ale chce za niego kilka stów. Radzę jednak zamówić ze strony Women on Waves ponieważ jest pewnie i taniej. Fakt, żądają wpłaty darowizny, ale można negocjować. Ja zamówiłam kilka dni temu i wynegocjowałam kwotę wpłaty 20 euro (około 84zł) to całkowity koszt z przesyłką więc za tą cenę w ciągu max 2 tygodni masz już u siebie oryginalny zestaw z RU i Misoprostolem gdzie jego skuteczność to 98%. Z tego co wiem to teraz przesyłki z fundacji przychodzą do Polski bez problemu więc nie musicie się obawiać. W razie czego zawsze macie kontakt z osobami z fundacji możecie uzyskać wszystkie potrzebne informację i nie tylko. Wiem też, że jeśli na przykład przesyłka nie dotrze to fundacja wysyła natychmiast kolejny zestaw i w tym wypadku nie ponosicie żadnych dodatkowych kosztów. Radzę się dobrze zastanowić czy warto kupować zestaw, który mimo zdjęć nie daje nam 100% gwarancji, że jest oryginalny za kilka stów lub Arthrotec gdzie za 12 tabletek handlarze życzą sobie 200-250zł i też nie mamy pewności co do pochodzenia tabletek czy wejść na strone Women on Waves mieć pewny zestaw za mniejsze pieniądze, a dla osób o bardzo ciężkiej sytuacji życiowej nawet za darmo plus stały kontakt i pomoc fundacji. Pozdrawiam i życzę dobrych i przemyślanych decyzji.

----------


## AndrzejOK

?.....a co jeśli kobieta jest już w 11-12 tyg u mnie ma zestaw do 2 dni roboczych w domu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma albo nie ma. Twoje zdjęcia to nie wszystko liczy się to czy ten zestaw masz naprawdę czy to nie kolejne oszustwo. Bo takich zdjęć jak twoje to ja sobie mogę naklepać z internetu setki dokleić napis i gotowe. A tak szczerze to zastanawiam się skąd ty go masz bo jak sądzę jesteś facetem i w ciąży nie byłeś więc? Czyżbyś naciągał fundację na tabletki udając ciężarną i potrzebującą pomocy kobietę? Nie, pewnie nie byłbyś do tego zdolny, a może? Jedno jest pewne coś kręcisz tylko co?, dowie się ta, która się skusi na zakup tabletek u ciebie. 
Dziewczyny zanim dacie się zrobić na kilka stów i wydacie ostatnie pieniądze zastanówcie się czy nie można inaczej zdobyć te tabletki.

----------


## AndrzejOK

jest napisane...PODAJ EMAIL więc na podany email wysyłam zdjęcia na tle przykładowo onet.pl z widoczną datą i najnowszymi wiadomościami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jest napisane...PODAJ EMAIL więc na podany email wysyłam zdjęcia na tle przykładowo onet.pl z widoczną datą i najnowszymi wiadomościami.


Dziewczyny facet chce za ten zestaw 800zł ! Niezły naciągacz. Lepiej zamówić na Women on Waves zapłacić pełną kwotę darowizny będzie taniej i pewniej. Nie dajcie się naciągnąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ponownie. To,że jestem w ciąży jest niemal pewne. Okresu dalej nie mam test ciązowy pozytywny. USG jeszcze niczego nie wykazuje. Czy jak wezme tabletki poronne to będzie poźniej ze mną wszystko ok czy mogę mieć przez to jakieś problemy?;> Muszę to zrobić dlatego ,że mam zaledwie 17 lat. Marzenia do spełnienia tj. wykształcenie ze skończeniem studiów ,a dziecko wszystkie moje plany by zrujnowało.


W odp na Twoje pytanie...tabletki powinny pomoc najlepiej kupione w zestawie z RU,po czym bierzesz 4 tabl pod jezyk co 3 godz...i wypluwasz resztke..Ale to decyzja na cale zycie,warto ja przemyslec...

----------


## AndrzejOK

Zastanawiam się *po co tak zajadle* odstraszacie innych od moich ogłoszeń? Robię wam konkurencję chyba...? Są też takie osoby które zostały oszukane kupiły podrabiane zestawy, straciły czas i zaczynają tracić nadzieje na udany zabieg! To ogłoszenie jest skierowane do kobiet w desperacji *które nie mają czasu czekać 2 -tyg !!!*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastanawiam się *po co tak zajadle* odstraszacie innych od moich ogłoszeń? Robię wam konkurencję chyba...? Są też takie osoby które zostały oszukane kupiły podrabiane zestawy, straciły czas i zaczynają tracić nadzieje na udany zabieg! To ogłoszenie jest skierowane do kobiet w desperacji *które nie mają czasu czekać 2 -tyg !!!*


i ty na tej ich desperacji chcesz zarobić bufonie !!! dla twojej wiadomości, od miesiąca przesyłki z Indii idą 7 (słownie: siedem) dni i nawet zdesperowana dziewczyna w 11 czy 12 tc może sobie stamtąd zamówić, a jak poprosi o obniżenie darowizny, to jeszcze mniej zapłaci, i nie da się wzbogacić takiej mendzie jak Ty ! co z tego że zrobisz zdjęcie zestawu nawet ze stroną Onet, czy czymkolwiek, jak do koperty im zapakujesz landrynki zamiast tabletek poronnych ??

----------


## AndrzejOK

_" jak do koperty im zapakujesz landrynki zamiast tabletek poronnych ?? "_ *o co chodzi?* Paczka jest z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości !!...coś widzę , że koncept ci umyka , wyczuwam zazdrości i zawiść. To ogłoszenie jest skierowane do kobiet mających pieniądze i będących w kłopocie perspektywy niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety które chcą to zrobić za pomocą *Arthrotec* nie są nim zainteresowane bo na forum jest dział o takim tytule.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja pierdole jaki tupet! 
Kupił z wow za 350 zł i sprzedaje za 800! 
Człowieku jesteś bezczelny, i uważasz że to jest jakaś pomoc komukolwiek??

----------


## Wrednaania

Cześć dziewczyny. Ja zamówiłam tydzien temu, przyszły w ciągu dwóch dni. Już jestem po. Wszystko było szybkie i poszło lekko. 
Zgodnie z obietnicą polecam dr Jarka - 572-687-910    zadzwońcie,same zobaczycie że fachowiec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Ja zamówiłam tydzien temu, przyszły w ciągu dwóch dni. Już jestem po. Wszystko było szybkie i poszło lekko. 
> Zgodnie z obietnicą polecam dr Jarka - 572-687-910    zadzwońcie,same zobaczycie że fachowiec


Radzę uważać na Wrednaanie polecającego fachowca jak się domyślam równie wrednego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta fachowiec.. 
Pewnie od liczenia pieniędzy zdartych z potrzebujących kobieta.

----------


## AndrzejOK

Po co ta cała pisanina? Nie chcesz nie kupuj! Za drogo.... kupuj taniej ! Czy ja zmuszam kogokolwiek do kupowania? Masz tu jakiś dyżur na tym forum? Uwzięłaś  się  na mnie?  *Wiem kim jesteś!*. Twój styl pisania jest mi dziwnie znajomy. Skoncentruje się lepiej na swoim synu, a nie na pilnowaniu moich postów. Do dzisiejszego dnia Patryk jest w szoku gdy mu powiedziałem jak podszyłaś się pod dziewczynę własnego syna, to jesteś cała ty "no comment".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co ta cała pisanina? Nie chcesz nie kupuj! Za drogo.... kupuj taniej ! Czy ja zmuszam kogokolwiek do kupowania? Masz tu jakiś dyżur na tym forum? Uwzięłaś  się  na mnie?  *Wiem kim jesteś!*. Twój styl pisania jest mi dziwnie znajomy. Skoncentruje się lepiej na swoim synu, a nie na pilnowaniu moich postów. Do dzisiejszego dnia Patryk jest w szoku gdy mu powiedziałem jak podszyłaś się pod dziewczynę własnego syna, to jesteś cała ty "no comment".


czyli to jednak Ty ? tak myślałam ale nie byłam pewna no to teraz mogę wysłać anonim na komendę, żeby poinformować że zajmujesz się pomaganiem w dostępie do aborcji a od mojego Syna się odczep :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw tabl.który zakupiłam od pewnego doktora bo nie zdążyłam go użyć,gdyż sprawa rozwiązała się samoistnie,zapłaciłam 500zł i w tej cenie chcę go odstąpić.kontakt magda84j@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam osobę z pod numeru 721184880 ma oryginalne zestawy takie jak z WOW za 330zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam osobę z pod numeru 721184880 ma oryginalne zestawy takie jak z WOW za 330zł



ciekawe skąd je bierze :P pewnie zielone ufoludki mu przywoża

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny. Kupilam od faceta z netu i na szczescie dobrze trafilam za pierwszym razem. Oglasza sie na oglaszamy24.pl      zestaw orginalny i latwo poszlo.
Polecam 693369209  szybko dostarcz i bylo wszystko ok. Placilam 370 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobietki moje kochane. Dwa razy mnie wystawili oszusci. Zamawialam w internecie i dostalam witaminy a za drugim razem ten paskudny artrotec. Nie chcialam artrotecu wiec szulalam dalej i znalazlam faceta odemnie z miasta. Odebralam osobisxie i jest oryginalny zestaw. Opuscil mi troche z ceny ale obiecalam ze go polece w neciku i polecam- 693963290 jest sprawdzony i uczciwy. 
Teraz bede stosowac*opisze po wsYstkim jak bylo. 
Majka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak tak.
Dwa polecenia tego samego numeru na tym samym forum w ciągu godziny.  Mhm...
Na prawdę myślicie że kobiety są takie tępe i dadzą się nabrać na wasze piguly? Powtarzam jak mantre, od wielu miesięcy. 
Ru nie da się kupić w Polsce od handlarza, bo ob nie ma możliwości zdobycia go.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem tego samego zdania co zalozycielka tego postu. Jezeli kobieta nie jest gotowa na macierzynstwo z roznych powodow to osoby trzecie nie powinny sie wypowiadac na ten temat. Zaliczycie szkole za nia? Jezeli nie bedzie w stanie zaliczyc bo akurat bedzie miala termin porodu, albo ze nie bedzie miala warunkow na wychowanie tego dziecka! Lepiej je usunac nim zacznie cokolwiek czuc, plod mozemy nazwac dzieckiem dopiero jak poczujemy jego ruchy. A nie wiem jak wam by sie zylo z mysla ze kto inny wychowuje wasze dziecko i oklamuje je. A jak bedzie w potrzebie np jakas powazna choroba to jego "rodzice" gowno moga zrobic. Nim sie wypowiecie to sie zastanowcie. Sama podjelam taka sama decyzje i wiem ze tak jest lepiej.

----------


## anett

ja zaufalam organizacji women on web z polecenia kolezanki, ktora tez zamawiala. tabletki przyszly po ok tygodniu. nie ryzykowalabym zamawiajac od prywatnych dostawcow, skoro juz jest tyle historii, ze klamia.. ja juz naszczescie jestem po

----------


## anett

niestety jest wielu naciagaczy :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do zaoferowania zestaw tabletek:Ru plus misoprostol 8szt.z 
women,z przyczyn osobistych nie wykorzystany,oddam za 500zł -kontakt:beatarom82@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 tam mozesz poprosic o pomoc. Tam nabylam skuteczne srodki ktore okazaly sie bardzo pomocne po 2 wczesniejszych zabiegach innymi srodkami ktore okazaly sie bezskuteczne 504307862 polecam pewne sprawdzone zrodlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałbym przestrzec przed oszustami ,którzy sprzedają placebo. Raz odbiera kobieta a czasem mężczyzna nr.tel to 731-356-393.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy moglaby ktoras wyslac zdj zestawu z women jak powinien wygladac 
Zamowilam dzis z pod nr 733856331 ale mam to szczescie ze wlasnie podkusilo mnie wpisanie jego nr tu i zobaczenia tych komentarzy on bedzie stratny o koszt wysylki oby wiecej takich strat dla nieego bo ja nie odbiore przesylki 
Mam juz dwie coreczki ale chlopa ktory z urodzeniem drugiej krotko mowiac zle nas traktuje nie mam wsparcia w nikim a juz szczegolnie w najblizszej rodzinie mamie ona urodzila nas 8ro a mi kazania daje ze mam dwojke z takim chlopem a najlepsze jest ten fakt ze dla niego jest jak prawdziwa matka a dlamnie jak macocha;(( nawet nie mam z kim pogadac o takiej decyzji na
wet nie wiedzialam ze jest takie rozwiazanie to wasnie ojciec moich dzieci mi je podsunol bo jego siostra miala sobie robione taki zabieg domowy ja wiem ze jestem glupia mega glupia ale wiem ze lepiej by bylo jak by zostalam z dwojka dzieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego numeru który podałaś absolutnie nie bierz. 
To największy oszust w necie. 
Zdjęcie oryginalnego zestawu nic ci nie da bo takiego w Polsce nie dostaniesz. 
Jedyne wiarygodne i sprawdzone źródło to womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posta wyżej masz podane adresy fundacji .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podajcie jakieś dobre namiary prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podajcie jakieś dobre namiary prosze


Jedynym pewnym namiarem jaki ci mogę podać to fundacja Women on Waves. Tam otrzymasz poradę z ich strony dowiesz się wszystkiego oraz możesz zamówić oryginalny zestaw (poronny) Mizoprostol +Ru. Warunkiem otrzymania jest wpłata darowizny w kwocie 70 euro to mniej więcej 300zł, ale jeśli jesteś w bardzo trudnej sytuacji możesz negocjować o obniżenie tej kwoty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja skuteczna pomoc uzyskalam pod nr 504 307 862 przesylka doszla na 3 dzien Srodki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne pomogly w 11 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedynym pewnym namiarem jaki ci mogę podać to fundacja Women on Waves. Tam otrzymasz poradę z ich strony dowiesz się wszystkiego oraz możesz zamówić oryginalny zestaw (poronny) Mizoprostol +Ru. Warunkiem otrzymania jest wpłata darowizny w kwocie 70 euro to mniej więcej 300zł, ale jeśli jesteś w bardzo trudnej sytuacji możesz negocjować o obniżenie tej kwoty.


Może ja trochę sprostuję  :Smile:  adresy stron to womenonweb org i womenhelp org   :Smile:  wypełniasz konsultację, wpłacasz darowiznę (70-90 euro, lub mniej, jeśli jesteś w trudnej sytuacji), zestaw poronny Mifepristone (Ru486) oraz Misoprostol przychodzi w 7- 14 dni, 98% skuteczności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlaczego Bóg mógł dać takim bezdusznym ludziom dziecko, a nie takim co powinni je mieć ?! Czy wiesz co dosłownie znaczy aborcja ?! Rozrywają to biedne niewinne "dzieciątko" !!! Trzeba było nie uprawiać sexu , jeśli nie potrafisz się zachować jak człowiek ! Powinni Cię wykastrować !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego Bóg mógł dać takim bezdusznym ludziom dziecko, a nie takim co powinni je mieć ?! Czy wiesz co dosłownie znaczy aborcja ?! Rozrywają to biedne niewinne "dzieciątko" !!! Trzeba było nie uprawiać sexu , jeśli nie potrafisz się zachować jak człowiek ! Powinni Cię wykastrować !


kto kogo rozrywa ? tabletki rozrywają komórki ? czy komórki rozrywają tabletki ? Tobie chyba mózg rozerwało........a tak nawiasem mówiąc, chętnie bym się wysterylizowała, mam troje dzieci i nie potrzebuję więcej, ale że w tym katolandzie sterylizacja zakazana, to łykam tabletki poronne..cóż...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja dziewczyna jest 9 tygodniu gdzie mam kupić tabletki?  I ile kosztują? Jak ja upewnić ze to jest jedyna metoda piszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego Bóg mógł dać takim bezdusznym ludziom dziecko, a nie takim co powinni je mieć ?! Czy wiesz co dosłownie znaczy aborcja ?! Rozrywają to biedne niewinne "dzieciątko" !!! Trzeba było nie uprawiać sexu , jeśli nie potrafisz się zachować jak człowiek ! Powinni Cię wykastrować !


Uwaga Katole atakują!!! Idź ty się nawiedzona, pobożna istoto, leżąca krzyżem, modląca się do pedofilii w sutannach zajmij swoim życiem i przy okazji poczytaj sobie nieco książek medycznych i nie tylko oraz dowiedz się co skłania kobiety do usuwania dzieci i dlaczego to robią. Ile się zarabia w naszym katolandzie, o umowach śmieciowych, jakie przywileje ma kobieta w ciąży itd,...a potem się wypowiesz. A tak na marginesie to ci powiem tak między nami, że takich debili jak ty powinni rozrywać przed urodzeniem bo głupie to i zacofane i w dodatku nawiedzone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy zamawiał ktoś od numeru 518532360?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rowniez jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami zamowionymi pod nr 504307862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja skuteczna pomoc uzyskalam pod nr 504 307 862 przesylka doszla na 3 dzien Srodki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne pomogly w 11 tyg


ta, na pewno !!!! zbierasz na nowa furę Panie z numerku 504 307 862- Kobiety uważajcie na tego " miłego" Pana- sam sobie pisze komentarze , mega oszust!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rowniez jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami zamowionymi pod nr 504307862


Panie oszuscie- idz juz Pan z tego forum bo policja cie namierza!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy zamawiał kto_ś od numeru 518532360?


Ja zamowilam czekam na przesylke jesli ktos cos wie prosze o info

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamowilam czekam na przesylke jesli ktos cos wie prosze o info



a kiedy zamowiłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a kiedy zamowiłaś?


Wczoraj o 15 byly wyslane dzis dostalam smsa ze moge odebrac na poczcie. Wzielam za pobraniem bedzie mnie to kosztowalo 430 zl i martwie sie zeby nie byl to jeden z oszustow moze ktos juz tez zamawial. Jutro ide odebrac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj o 15 byly wyslane dzis dostalam smsa ze moge odebrac na poczcie. Wzielam za pobraniem bedzie mnie to kosztowalo 430 zl i martwie sie zeby nie byl to jeden z oszustow moze ktos juz tez zamawial. Jutro ide odebrac


To daj znać co i jak poszło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zainteresowanym podaję nr osoby,która mi pomogła,byłam w 8 tyg.i w ciągu 2 dni było po wszystkim,nie wiem jaka jest teraz cena ale ja wydałam 450zł na początku grudnia.
(511-335-331)ps.byłam prowadzona na bieżąco podczas całej akcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To daj znać co i jak poszło?


Odebralam przesylke byl tam cytotec tak jak zamowilam i jedna tabletka czegos nieopisanego ale wygladala dokladnie tak jak powinna. Jutro zaczynam kuracje. Jestem w 7 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;91251]Odebralam przesylke byl tam cytotec tak jak zamowilam i jedna tabletka czegos nieopisanego ale wygladala dokladnie tak jak powinna. Jutro zaczynam kuracje. Jestem w 7 tygodniu[/QUO

 To daj znac jak przebiegła kuracja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zainteresowanym podaję nr osoby,która mi pomogła,byłam w 8 tyg.i w ciągu 2 dni było po wszystkim,nie wiem jaka jest teraz cena ale ja wydałam 450zł na początku grudnia.
> (511-335-331)ps.byłam prowadzona na bieżąco podczas całej akcji.


A paczka była dyskretnie zapakowana ? Było coś napisane na kopercie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odebralam przesylke byl tam cytotec tak jak zamowilam i jedna tabletka czegos nieopisanego ale wygladala dokladnie tak jak powinna. Jutro zaczynam kuracje. Jestem w 7 tygodniu


Tego nieopisanego nawet nie bierz bo Ru na pewni nie dostałaś. 
Ani z tego numeru, ani z numeru 511 coś tam, który dawno już został na tym forum zidentyfikowny jako oszust... 

Powtórzę raz Jeszcze.  Ru 486, mifepristone że względu na swoje działanie jest lekiem którego rozprowadzanie jest ściśle monitorowane.  Nie można go kupić ani w aptece, aby w hurtowni w żadnym kraju na świecie, a tym bardziej u jakiegoś pana Rysia spod Mrągowa. 
Dziewczyny zrzuccie te klapki oczu?! 
Nie dajcie się tak bez mydła dymac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta nieopisana tabletke zazylam 24 godziny przed cytoteciem. Teraz przyjelam pierwsza dawke. Za 4 godz przyjme kolejna. Bede starac sie opisywac tu jak najwiecej zeby albo pomoc albo przestrzec bo nie mam pojecia jak to sie potoczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Druga i trzecia dawkę weź po trzech godzinach, bo tak dawkuje się sam misoprostol.  Te niby Ru miało jakiś nadruk na tabletce?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Druga i trzecia dawkę weź po trzech godzinach, bo tak dawkuje się sam misoprostol.  Te niby Ru miało jakiś nadruk na tabletce?


Nie nic nie mialo ale sprawdzalam jak one wygladaja i niby pasuje. W tej chwili przyjmuje druga dawke. Jakies rady ?

----------


## klaudia89

570__958__070 ----> POLECAM PANIA . Zestaw 250zl szybka wysylka, profesjonalne podejscie do sprawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wiec jakies 6 godzin po przyjeciu pierwszej dawki pojawila sie krew. Powiem tak bol porownywalny do tego jaki mialam podczas porodu. Nic przyjemnego. Mam nadzieje ze teraz bedzie lepiej bo bylam bliska omdlenia. Boli caly czas ale niestety jestem w takiej sytuacji ze wszystko jest lepsze od ciazy. Wiec zaciskam zeby i tlumacze sie jelitowka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No wiec jakies 6 godzin po przyjeciu pierwszej dawki pojawila sie krew. Powiem tak bol porownywalny do tego jaki mialam podczas porodu. Nic przyjemnego. Mam nadzieje ze teraz bedzie lepiej bo bylam bliska omdlenia. Boli caly czas ale niestety jestem w takiej sytuacji ze wszystko jest lepsze od ciazy. Wiec zaciskam zeby i tlumacze sie jelitowka.


napisz coś jeszcze jak dalej to znosisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisz coś jeszcze jak dalej to znosisz?


No w tej chwili nie jest zle czuje sie jak przy wyjatkowo obfitym okresie. Brzuch lekko pobolewa krew sie leje ale juz mniej niz wczesniej. Mam nadzieje ze najgorsze za mna. I tak szczerze mowiac obawialam sie wyrzutow sumienia czy cos tego typu bo przeciez nie moge nie miec serca ale jedyne co czuje to ulga. I wiem ze zrobilabym to jeszcze raz. Chociaz serio bol porodowy. Czyli pan ktory mi sprzedal byl jak najbardziej w porzadku. Podsumowujac byl to normalny przedwczesny porod najpierw wielki bol potem wypada "fasolka" potem normalnie wychodzi lozysko i cala reszta farfocli. W tej chwili jestem oslabiona ale spokojnie moge isc spac i nie budzic sie rano z panika ze brzuch mi rosnie i czy ktos nie zauwazy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw poronny . Zeby było szybko wysyłam tylko za pobraniem ....cena 450zł juz z wysyłką . Najlepiej zamówienie składać smsem wpisując ( zestaw "po" podając adres ) telefon: 888 223 906
pozdrawiam Dorota.
( moge również udzielić informacji odnośnie skutków i sposobie zażycia środków )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
posiadam do sprzedania zestaw z Womenonweb 100% oryginalny. Cena to 400 zł czyli zwrot kosztów jakie poniosłam.  Dla zaineteresowanych zdjęcia moge wysłać na maila po kontakcie telefonicznym 796661306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny!
Ja miałam aborcję farmakologiczną w poniedziałek przed Wigilią... Przeżyłam ją paskudnie (w, zasadzie myślałam że nie przeżyję), bo ból był tak potężny że opadałam na nogach, bardzo długo żałowałam, gdybym mogła cofnąć czas to pewnie pojechałabym za granicę żeby tam zajęli się mną profesjonaliści. Wiem jednak że to zależy od człowieka, jeden przeżywa tak a drugi inaczej no i może też to kwestia tego że zrobiłam to arthrotekiem bo leki z women on web nie zdążyły dojść. I dlatego też tutaj jestem. 
Pierwsza wysyłka z WOW miała być do mnie wysłana na początku grudnia. Zamówiłam ją na UP w Elblągu bo na Pomorze nie wysyłają. Przeszła przez UC w Warszawie no i niestety została zatrzymana przez UC w Starogardzie Gdańskim... Po niecałym tygodniu WOW wysłał drugą przesyłkę na adres mojej koleżanki w Warszawie, ale paczka znowu szła tak długo, ze niestety było już trochę za późno, byłam pod koniec 8-go tygodnia. Strasznie się bałam. Załatwiłam więc z pomocą rodziców Arthrotec no i tego samego dnia usunęłam ciążę.... 
Przesyłka z WOW przyszła dopiero w styczniu, pewnie byłoby już za późno gdybym nie poradziła sobie z tym "sama"... Odrebrałam ją dopiero wczoraj z Waszawy no i w zasadzie nie jest mi ona już potrzebna, mam nieodpakowaną, nieotwartą kopertę, zaadresowaną z Indii (tabletki wysyłają przeważnie z Bombaju), no i chętnie ją odsprzedam. Nic nie będę otwierać ani ruszać, zdjęcia przesyłki mogę wysłać na maila, jeśli któraś z Was jest w potrzebie to na pewno szybciej dojdzie to zwykłą pocztą Polską niż z drugiego końca świata... Dla mnie byłoby za późno. Jakby któraś z Was była zainteresowana, piszcie na maila, odsprzedam tabletki (zapłaciłam za nie 80euro i chciałabym za 300zł oddać): mmadzior@o2.pl
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zakupilam tabletki dokładnie na opakowaniu pisze misoprostolum 12 sztuk a nie artrotec czy cytotek a na tabletkach pisze searle 1411  a wiec mam pytanie czy te tabletki tez nadawaja się do użycia dopochwowego?Bo pod język nie za bardzo chciałabym ich użyć dlatego ze mam silny odruch wymiotny i boję się ze zwymiotuję je a moze mogłabym je zwyczajnie połknąć czy tez będą miały takie samo działanie jak bym je trzymała pod językiem?Proszę o odpowiedz aha zapomniałam ze mam jeszcze RU 486 jedną ale nie ma na niej żadnego napisu kiedy ją należy wziąsc i połknąć ją czy co?Czy to jakas sciema jest te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 Tam popros o pomoc jedyne sprawdzone zrodlo srodki pomogly w 12 tygodniu polecam

----------


## karolajn

Cześć dziewczyny. 
Byłam w 8 tygodniu ciąży(niestety tabletki antykoncepcyjne zawiodły). Zdecydowałam się za zakup tabletek wczesnoporonnych ze względu na to, że byłam już w 8 tygodniu postanowiłam zamówić dwa opakowania od dwóch różnych jak pisały dziewczyny sprawdzonych sprzedawców. Po 3 dniach przyszła pierwsza paczka na następny dzień następna. Oryginalnie zapakowane pojemniczki z tabletkami: 8 tabletek misoprostolu i 1 tabletka mifepristone(ru-486) + ulotka. Wszystko poszło zgodnie z założeniami co potwierdził lekarz ginekolog. Oprócz gorączki, biegunki i delikatnego bólu brzucha nie miałam żadnych niepokojących objawów. Ze względu na to, że wykorzystałam tylko jeden zestaw, drugi chciałabym odsprzedać. Oba przyszły takie same oryginalnie zapakowane. Jeśli któraś z was byłaby chętna na sprawdzony zestaw zostawiam kontakt: 535073728 / kaaaninka@onet.pl Ze względu na ruchome godziny pracy prosiłabym o kontakt sms lub mailowy. Gorąco pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znów promuje się oszust pakujący tabsy do jednej buteleczki i drukujący sam etykietkę, z indyjskimi znakami, mający udawać że zestaw jest z Indii..NIE DAJCIE SIĘ OSZUKAĆ

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez bylam w takiej sytuacji rowniez zostalam oszukana przez 2 razy otrzymalam jakies bezskuteczne witaminy stracilam czas pieniadze a problem nadal zostal. Na forum znalazlam nr ktory zostawila jakas dziewczyna 508426708 balam sie ale nie mialam wyjscia zadzwonilam i wkoncu udalo mi sie zdobyc potrzebne srodki ktore byly bardzo skuteczne i w koncu pomogly. Doskonale rozumiem kobiety w tej sytuacji wiec podaje dalej i dziekuje za pomoc 508 426 708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 Rowniez jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami zamowionymi pod tym nr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mampyatnie jak długo moge krwawić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. 
Byłam w 8 tygodniu ciąży(niestety tabletki antykoncepcyjne zawiodły). Zdecydowałam się za zakup tabletek wczesnoporonnych ze względu na to, że byłam już w 8 tygodniu postanowiłam zamówić dwa opakowania od dwóch różnych jak pisały dziewczyny sprawdzonych sprzedawców. Po 3 dniach przyszła pierwsza paczka na następny dzień następna. Oryginalnie zapakowany blister z tabletkami: 8 tabletek misoprostolu i 1 tabletka mifepristone(ru-486) + ulotka. Wszystko poszło zgodnie z założeniami co potwierdził lekarz ginekolog. Oprócz gorączki, biegunki i delikatnego bólu brzucha nie miałam żadnych niepokojących objawów. Ze względu na to, że wykorzystałam tylko jeden zestaw, drugi chciałabym odsprzedać. Oba przyszły takie same oryginalnie zapakowane. Jeśli któraś z was byłaby chętna na sprawdzony zestaw zostawiam kontakt: 535073728 / kaaaninka@onet.pl Ze względu na ruchome godziny pracy prosiłabym o kontakt sms lub mailowy. Gorąco pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zostałam oszukana 2 razy, dopiero za 3 razem dostałam dobry zestaw pod numerem 733386775.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czytajac komentarze mna zwatpic w cokolwiek. ja zamowilam pod 508426708 na szczescie tam maja skuteczne srodki preparaty ktore otrzymalampomogly w 11 tyg. 508426708 polecam

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam 8 + 1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol* oryginalne termin ważności na blistrze 2016r ulotka opakowanie zadrukowane blistry 
dla chętnych zdjęcia na email tomkowaty.tom@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,odstąpię zestaw,którego nie wykorzystałam,mój chłopak jednak chce stanąć na wysokości zadania i razem wychowamy maleństwo.Srodki zakupiłam u ginekologa,zestaw 8szt.misoprostol plus 1 tabl.Ru oddam w tej cenie co zakupiłam czyli 500zl kontakt:n.justyna799@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny,jestem po udanej akcji,mam okres już 4 dzień i czuję się dobrze pomijając kwestię moralniaka!Wiem,że jak zwykle ciężko jest znależć uczciwego sprzedawcę,więc chcę Wam pomóc i podaję namiar na gościa,który mi pomógł 511-335-331 życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie na oszustkę nazywa się Paulina Kreft nr tel. 794 904 732..Naciąga tylko na kase pierwsza rozmowa telefoniczna super człowiek łapie sie na gadkę i wysyła przelew póżniej jeszcze jakieś ściemnianie  i na tym koniec złodziejka i tyle....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami z pod nr 508426708 tam popros o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o informację osoby ktore zastosowaly tabletki zamowione na WOW.  Do ktorego tygodnia mozna je zastosowac? Czy wg usg sie kierowalyscie tygodniem czy wg wlasnych wyliczen? Czy potwierdzalyscie ciaze poza maciczna przez usg? Ile czasu zajmuje "wylaczenie się z zycia" i dochodzenie do siebie? Czy mozna do tego zastosowac srodki przeciwbolowe? Po jakim czasie udalyscie sie na wizyte do gin w celu sprawdzenia czy wszystko jest ok? Czy uwazacie ze to rzetelne zrodlo pochodzenia tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o informację osoby ktore zastosowaly tabletki zamowione na WOW.  Do ktorego tygodnia mozna je zastosowac? Czy wg usg sie kierowalyscie tygodniem czy wg wlasnych wyliczen? Czy potwierdzalyscie ciaze poza maciczna przez usg? Ile czasu zajmuje "wylaczenie się z zycia" i dochodzenie do siebie? Czy mozna do tego zastosowac srodki przeciwbolowe? Po jakim czasie udalyscie sie na wizyte do gin w celu sprawdzenia czy wszystko jest ok? Czy uwazacie ze to rzetelne zrodlo pochodzenia tabletek?


odpowiedzi na wszystkie swoje pytania znajdziesz na maszwybor net, zapraszamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Place za WOW karta juz po raz drugi i nie sciąga mi z konta. Placilyscie karta czy przelewem? Ile taki przelew idzie czasu?

----------


## tylkoona

Dziewczyny jeżeli macie problem z niechcianą ciążą nie dajcie się oszukiwać naciągaczom , nie przysparzajcie sobie dodatkowego stresu , sprawdzone strony gdzie można zamówić tabletki poronne to women on web jeżeli potrzebujecie wsparcia podczas akcji tzn zabiegu zapraszam na forum masz wybór net ,  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ! 
W czwartek wzięłam tylko 2 dawki arth, i już po 1 dace zaczęłam krwawic po 3 h wziełam drugą dawkę i także krwawiłam, ale dodatkowo gdy poszłam do toalety to coś ze mnie wyleciało ( od ostatniej miesiączki 5tydz i 5dni ciąży)i było sporo krwi, dodatkowo były skrzepy różnej wielkości większe mniejsze itp. Potem po chwili dostałam biegunki krwawienie było jak przy okresie ból też taki sam, wczoraj natomiast krwawienie było już słabsze takie minimalne, tylko 2 razy musiałam zmienić podpaskę, na wieczór po kąpieli na podpasce nic nie było ani jednej kropli krwi, ale na papierze były takie różowe plamki. A dzisiaj jak wstałam rano obudziłam się ze strasznym bólem pod brzuchem z prawej strony i krwawienie trochę się rozkręciło i zrobiło bardziej intensywne. Nie wiem co o tym myśleć czy się udało ?? Czy mogę przyjąć silne tabletki typu ketonal, diclac ?? to jest dla mnie bardzo ważne bo ból jest dość znośny ale nasila się gdy próbuję wstać bądź się poruszyć w jaki kolwiek sposób. Objaw ciąży typu zmęczenie , ból piersi czy częste korzystanie z toalety mi nie towarzyszą. Boje się, że nic z tego nie wyszło  :Frown:  Zostały mi ostatnie 12 tabletek i we wtorek idę dopiero do lekarza, więc nie chce ich marnować bo boje się ze coś poszło nie Tak i będę musiała znów wziąć 3x4 , a kolejnej recepty już napewno nie załatwię  :Frown:  a na tabsy z WOW mnie po prostu nie stać. 


Prosze o szybką odp..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w 3 tygodniu gdzie mogę nabyć sprawdzone tabletki proszę o pomoc celti@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w 3 tygodniu gdzie mogę nabyć sprawdzone tabletki proszę o pomoc celti@wp.pl


sprawdzone i skuteczne tylko na womenonweb org lub womenhelp org, lub mniej skuteczny arthrotec w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trzeba płacić kartą czy jest możliwość przelewu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> trzeba płacić kartą czy jest możliwość przelewu?


możesz zrobić przelew w złotówkach, w euro, wpłacić pieniądze w okienku, na poczcie, lub zapłacić kartą kredytową

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem juz po. 508426708 Tam uzyskalam pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem juz po. 508426708 Tam uzyskalam pomoc


ja też jestem po  :Smile:  womenhelp org . Tam uzyskałam pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i jak się czułaś po tych tabletkach z wow? ile czekałaś na przesyłkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i jak się czułaś po tych tabletkach z wow? ile czekałaś na przesyłkę?



a jak się miałam czuć? to tabletki poronne, a nie pigułki na poprawę nastroju, usunęłam nimi ciążę. Czekałam 7 dni, ale to było w 2013 roku, teraz idą nawet szybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszustka. Dziewczyny omijajcie ogloszenie z portalu oglaszamy24.pl niejakiek Karoliny Myslinskuej
 Kobieta to zwyczajna oszutka. W ogloszeniu podaje ze zestaw kosztuje 300 zl a potem okazuje sie ze 360 bo maz mial zmienic kwote. Na prosbe wyslania zdjec rzekomej faktury ktora posiada tlumaczy sie ze nie ma mozliwosci zrobienia skanu a potem gdy nie jest sie zainteresowanym zakupem straszy, ze opisze sprawe i cala Polska poczyta sobie o mnie. Tak grozila mojemu chlopakowi ktory mie dal sie jej nabrac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszustka. Dziewczyny omijajcie ogloszenie z portalu oglaszamy24.pl niejakiek Karoliny Myslinskuej
>  Kobieta to zwyczajna oszutka. W ogloszeniu podaje ze zestaw kosztuje 300 zl a potem okazuje sie ze 360 bo maz mial zmienic kwote. Na prosbe wyslania zdjec rzekomej faktury ktora posiada tlumaczy sie ze nie ma mozliwosci zrobienia skanu a potem gdy nie jest sie zainteresowanym zakupem straszy, ze opisze sprawe i cala Polska poczyta sobie o mnie. Tak grozila mojemu chlopakowi ktory mie dal sie jej nabrac.


to cwaniara...też ja postraszcie  :Smile:  paragrafem za handel tabletkami i pomoc w aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 tam popros o pomos jestem po udanym zabiegu zrodkami zamowionymi pod tym nr. Wracam na to forom by podziekowac dziewczyna za nrale widze ze troche sie tu pozmienialo. 508426708 tam uzyskacie skuteczna pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny prosze o rade

zamowilam tab od pewnego zrodla. dzis rano zazylam tabletke ru a po 24h nastepne 4pod jezyk. powiedzcie mi czy po tej jednej sa jakies objawy poronne? nic mi nie jest. nie mam krwawienia ani bolow. czuje sie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny prosze o rade
> 
> zamowilam tab od pewnego zrodla. dzis rano zazylam tabletke ru a po 24h nastepne 4pod jezyk. powiedzcie mi czy po tej jednej sa jakies objawy poronne? nic mi nie jest. nie mam krwawienia ani bolow. czuje sie dobrze.


A skąd miałaś te tabletki? i jakie? Bo jeśli z ogłoszenia w internecie to najwyraźniej ktoś cię oszukał. Za nim się kupuje to trzeba się zapoznać i doinformować jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki. Takie wiadomości mozna zdobyć w internecie, no, ale cóż jak się nie umie z tego korzystać bo tak trudno wpisać w wyszukiwarkę nazwe leku i wejść w grafike.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co to bylo za "pewne zrodlo"? Bo jesli to nie bylo ze strony womenhelp org lub womenonweb org, to po prostu zostalas oszukana...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od goscia ktory byl polecany. wlasnie bore 4 pod jezyk. obrzydliwe. i bede czekac. opakowanie sparwdzilam w necie i wszystko sie zgadza. tyle ze tab rozpuscily sie po 20 min a wszedzie pisza ze musza po conajmniej 40min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od goscia ktory byl polecany. wlasnie bore 4 pod jezyk. obrzydliwe. i bede czekac. opakowanie sparwdzilam w necie i wszystko sie zgadza. tyle ze tab rozpuscily sie po 20 min a wszedzie pisza ze musza po conajmniej 40min


Wiesz w jednym poście mógł być polecany (może sam siebie polecał) a kilka str. dalej były ostrzeżenia aby nie kupować od niego. Tabletki się nie rozpuszczają całkowicie. Trzyma się je pod jezykiem 30 minut tak aby część się wchłonęła przez śluzówkę. W tym czasie tworzy się taka papka którą po tych 30 minutach się połyka i tyle. Jak chcesz to możesz podać nr telefonu do tego sprzedawcy to może będę wiedzieć co to za jeden ja czytałam tu wszystko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny wzielam 2 dawke tych tab pod jezyk. po pierwszej mialam okropne bole w dole brzucha a po 3h jak poszlam siku to tylko plamienie jak kawa z mlekiem. o 9.10 wzielam 2 dawke. i nic. bardziej boli brzuch. mam dreszcze i biegunke ale nawet plamienia nie maam. a ten gosciu byl przez wszystkich polecany ze str. bola mnie tez jajniki ale krwawienia nie mam a troche czasu minelo. czy to normalne? mam cykora ze moze sie nie udac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam tab od nr 733856331 byl polecany wszedzie a tu wlasnie wyczytuje ze to oszust. masakra. nie stac mnie na kupno innych. musze teraz czekac co z tego bedzie.  bardzo bola mnie jajniki i w dole brzucha. az sie zaczynam bac  :Frown:  ta 1 tab miala opis r2 a pozostale 8 jakies synionimy. smak tych tab byl okropny. jezyk szczypal i do tego podraznilam sobie pod jezykiem az spuchlo. prosze piszcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a teraz czuje sie dobrze i nic mnie juz nie boli  :Frown:  prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak mamy Ci pomoc ? Kupilas tabletki od oszusta, gdzie tyle sie o tym pisze ze w polsce Ru nie dostaniecie, ze r2 to ramistad, lek na cisnienie... Jesli nawet dostalas do tego oryginalny arthrotec, to 8 tabletek to najczesciej za malo zeby doprowadzic do poronienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak mamy Ci pomoc ? Kupilas tabletki od oszusta, gdzie tyle sie o tym pisze ze w polsce Ru nie dostaniecie, ze r2 to ramistad, lek na cisnienie... Jesli nawet dostalas do tego oryginalny arthrotec, to 8 tabletek to najczesciej za malo zeby doprowadzic do poronienia


zaczelam krwawic ale bole mam jak przy okresie...krzyzowe. i nic wiecej sie nie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie najlepiej kupić tabletki poronne sprawdzone 100%?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie najlepiej kupić tabletki poronne sprawdzone 100%?


womenhelp org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam tab od nr 733856331 byl polecany wszedzie a tu wlasnie wyczytuje ze to oszust. masakra. nie stac mnie na kupno innych. musze teraz czekac co z tego bedzie.  bardzo bola mnie jajniki i w dole brzucha. az sie zaczynam bac  ta 1 tab miala opis r2 a pozostale 8 jakies synionimy. smak tych tab byl okropny. jezyk szczypal i do tego podraznilam sobie pod jezykiem az spuchlo. prosze piszcie


Czytałam wiele ostrzeżeń o sprzedawcy z tego numeru czyli 733856331 i nie dawno postanowiłam to sprawdzić. Facet ma takie swoje forum na którym się ogłasza i sam sobie wystawia pozytywne komentarze. Zarejestrowałam się na tej jego stronce, ale coś jest nie tak bo nie można wejść ani zalogować się na koncie o dodaniu komentarza nie wspomnę. Jedna z dziewczyn pisała, że poprosiła go o zdjęcia tabletek to na początku się nie zgodził tłumacząc się że pewnie ona jest z policji itd...potem jednak wysłał jej foto tabletek w plastikowej butelce z hinduskimi napisami. Generalnie z tego co się dowiedziałam to jest mega cwany oszust albo wysyła to hinduskie gówno i nie wiadomo co to tak na prawdę jest albo zestaw  niby Ru ( tabletka na ciśnienie, apap lub coś w ten deseń) plus 8szt arthrotecu za dosyć sporą sumkę. Taki zestaw jest nic nie warty bo Ru jest oszukane, a 8 tabletek arthrotecu jeśli to jest arthrotec moze nie zadziałać. Dlatego jeszcze raz apeluję nie kupujcie u tego oszusta nic!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami zamowionymi pod tym nr. Zapytaj tam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami zamowionymi pod tym nr. Zapytaj tam


Uwaga oszust !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sam jestes oszust zerujecie na kobiecym nieszczesciu 508426708 jedynymi skutecznymi srodkami okazaly sie wlasnie te.. 508426708 tylko tam pewne sprawdzone zrodlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez jestem po udanym zabiegu srodkami od 508426708

----------


## marcels

witaj w internecie 80%procent to oszusci mam numer do jednej sprawdzonej osoby juz od kilku miesiecy widnieje jego numer nie zmienia jak inny sama zamawiałam 100% uczciwy gość to jego numer733-096-757 podajże Artur

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witaj w internecie 80%procent to oszusci mam numer do jednej sprawdzonej osoby juz od kilku miesiecy widnieje jego numer nie zmienia jak inny sama zamawiałam 100% uczciwy gość to jego numer733-096-757 podajże Artur


co oszuście numer zmieniłeś ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz po srodki zamowione pod 508426708 okazaly sie bardzo pomocne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem już po kolejnym oszustwie jak masz za dużo kasy to zapraszam 508426708 ja ci pomogę. Oszust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow 1 mifepristone + 8 misoprostol
cena 350 zl odbior osobisty Warszawa
moge wyslac zdjecia 
mariannakonska@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny!
Ja zamówiłam swój zestaw pod numerem 733386775 ten numer poleciła mi moja pani ginekolog. Paczka przyszła po 2 dniach. Oryginalny zestaw zapakowany w nierzucającą się w oczy kopertę. Wszystko poszło zgodnie z instrukcją prócz bólów brzucha, krwawienia i biegunki nie miałam żadnych niepokojących objawów. Tydzień później lekarka potwierdziła brak ciązy. Gorąco polecam tą panią już wcześniej trafiłam na 2 oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 tez jestem po udanej kuracji tam zamowionymi srodkami wszystko poszlo ok powoli dochodze do siebie dziekuje i polecam pewnw sprawdzone zrodlo wam formulowiczki rowniez dziekuje za wsparcie i kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rowniez polecam pania 733386775 trudno sie było dodzwonić. Zestaw przyszedł bardzo szybko i juz jestem po. Naprawde polecam!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rowniez mam juz cale to pieklo za soba skuteczne srodki zamowilam pod 508426708 dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez uzyskalam tam skuteczna pomoc 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tez uzyskalam tam skuteczna pomoc 508426708


Też polecam OSZUSTA który sam siebie poleca. Sprzedał mi Apap zamiast RU + witaminy zamiast Mizoprostolu zapłaciłam kilka stów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 Pewne sprawdzone zrodlo jedyne ktore pomogly po nie udanych probach innymi srodkami od oszustow ktorzy zeruja na kobiecym neszczesciu i wypisuja bzdury. Pisze to ku pszestrodzer dla kobiet gdzyz sama padlam ofiara oszustwa 508426708 srodki ktore jako jedyne okazaly sie skuteczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 pewne sprawdzone zrodlo jedyne ktore pomogly po nie udanych probach innymi srodkami od oszustow ktorzy zeruja na kobiecym neszczesciu i wypisuja bzdury. Pisze to ku pszestrodzer dla kobiet gdzyz sama padlam ofiara oszustwa 508426708 srodki ktore jako jedyne okazaly sie skuteczne


uwaga oszust!!! ¡!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 Ja wlasnie tam uzyskalam skuteczna pomoc dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 Ja wlasnie tam uzyskalam skuteczna pomoc dziekuje


Rowniez uzyskalam tam skuteczna pomoc w 7 tyg dziekuje i polecam 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja paczke zatrzymał urzad celny co dalej robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja paczke zatrzymał urzad celny co dalej robic?


jaki jest dokładnie status ? Zatrzymano przez uc? Czy zatrzymano w cle?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zatrzymanie przez urzad celny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zatrzymanie przez urzad celny


To standardowa procedura,  czekaj na zmianę statusu.  Rozumiem że to uc w stolicy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak w warszawie. a jesli przesylka zostanie zatrzymana w cle?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak w warszawie. a jesli przesylka zostanie zatrzymana w cle?


Warszawa nie zatrzymuje, czekaj na zmianę statusu,  lub dopytuj o przesyłkę na poczcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem z woj. małopolskiego więc może przesylka dojdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem z woj. małopolskiego więc może przesylka dojdzie


Na bank dojdzie,  nie dziś, to jutro  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziękuję za uspokojenie bo już się wystraszyłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie mam pytanie jak przekonać dziewczynę do usunięcia ciąży jest juz 18tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkie mam pytanie jak przekonać dziewczynę do usunięcia ciąży jest juz 18tyg


To chyba raczej namawianie do zabójstwa. ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czym się różni 1 tydzień a 18 tydzień tu i tu jest usuwanie ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czym się różni 1 tydzień a 18 tydzień tu i tu jest usuwanie ciąży


to usuń w 38tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie przezaczaj proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja paczke z wow z warszawy przeslano do zabrza czy zatrzymaja w cle?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja paczke z wow z warszawy przeslano do zabrza czy zatrzymaja w cle?


Zabrze tez puści, cierpliwości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mysle ze kazdy powinien sam decydowac o swoim zyciu i przyszlosci niestety zyjemy w kraju gdzie ludzi nie stac na zalozenie rodziny sama stawalam pod takim wyborem nie stety nie stac mnie na dziecko wiec musialam to zrobic  bylam w 11 tygodni pomoc uzyskalam pod 508426708 pewne sprawdzone dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie jestem po pierwszej dawce 4x cytotec i zaczyna sie krwawienie i ból w dole brzucha. Boje sie co bedzie dalej...

----------


## Marta11111

Witam
sprzedam tabletki poronne dla kobiet Cytotec 12 tab z 1 tab ru486
wysyłką za pobraniem odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel:796635747

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> sprzedam tabletki poronne dla kobiet Cytotec 12 tab z 1 tab ru486
> wysyłką za pobraniem odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
> Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
> Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
> Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel:796635747


Kolejny oszust ...ten kto trochę poczyta wątki,  wie ze w Polsce ru jest niemożliwe do kupienia i nie występuje w zestawie z 12 cytotecami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś kupował u tej osoby który ma numer 733-856-331?
Jest mi to potrzebne bo nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłam jeśli u niego zamówiła...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje pilnie tabletek. Prosze o sprawdzone namiary. Błagam

----------


## AsikaiRomek



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz w 20 tyg. Mam tez tabletki. Czy według was jest bezpiecznie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juz w 20 tyg. Mam tez tabletki. Czy według was jest bezpiecznie?


Jest tu ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu ktoś?


W 20 tygodniu dziecko prawdopodobnie urodzi się żywe.  Dobijesz je, czy bedziesz patrzeć jak się dusi ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 20 tygodniu dziecko prawdopodobnie urodzi się żywe.  Dobijesz je, czy bedziesz patrzeć jak się dusi ?


Juz zazyłam 1 dawkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem po udanym zabiegu w 16 tyg srodki nabylam pod 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 20 tygodniu dziecko prawdopodobnie urodzi się żywe.  Dobijesz je, czy bedziesz patrzeć jak się dusi ?


Jest juz po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest juz po wszystkim


Jak poszło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrze raczej wszystko mnie boli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobrze raczej wszystko mnie boli


Najlepsze jest to ze moje przyjaciółka chcie tez usuniac ciążę a jest już koniec 18tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobrze raczej wszystko mnie boli


Jak duże było dziecko i co z nim zrobiłaś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie umiem powiedzieć ile miał. Nawet o tym mysłałam co z nim zrobiłam zagrzepapałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupię od kogoś oryginalny zestaw z wow. Oferty na maila ak2015@onet.eu

----------


## mikato

Witam, mam na zbyciu zestaw a-kare kit, mifepristone 1 tabletka + misoprostol 8 tabletek, jak ktoś jest zainteresowany pisać lub dzwonić, mail: mikato.katana@o2.pl tel. 600 191 952

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw WoW doreczony po dwoch tygodniach w poniedzialek 4 maja. Przez okres oczekiwania zdecydowalismy sie jednak zostac rodzicami.

Oryginalnie zapakowany z pieczatka kontroli celnej (moge wyslac zdjecia i na zyczenie odpakowac). Cena zgodna z darowizna WoW - 450 PLN. Mozliwa wysylka pobraniowa, ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, poste restante, paczkomat etc.

Kontakt: kontakt.tech@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuję sprawdzony namiar na tabletki, pomóżcie proszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 pewne sprawdzone srodki w tamtym roku pomogli mojej przyjaciolce teraz sama potrzebowalam ich pomocy byl to 9 tydzien. 508426708 tam popros o pomoc srodki teraz jak i rok temu bardzo skuteczne dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam sprawdzony namiar. napisz na a.co.mi.tam@onet.pl

----------


## Martuskaa1919

Witam potrzebujace...  Sprzedam zestaw z women on web,  oryginalnie zapakowany.  Tabletki dopiero maja do mnie dojsc.  Nie skorzystam z nich poniewaz poronilam samoistnie.  Sprzedam za 280 zl.  Tyle zaplacilam darowizny za nie.  Kontakt martuskaa1309@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Dostałem zestaw spóźniony z wolontariatu z EU. Niestety zestaw różni się od normalnego. W paczce dostałem 4 blistry po 3 tabletki 0,2 mg miso i 8 luźnych tabletek mife. Wiem, wygląda to jak coś oszukańczego niestety w takiej formie dziwnej dostałem. Sprzedam tanio. Po więcej szczegółów można pisać na maila pyetuh91@o2.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mam do odsprzedania 2 zestawy z Women on Web 8+1. Nie jestem handlarzem, zamówiłam dla siebie ale wykonałam zabieg na słowacji. Proszę o kontakt mailowy, może jakiejś Pani się przyda. Zapłacilam 80euro. Sprzedam za 250zł jeden zestaw. Mam oryginale koperty w których przyszły. Mam zdjęcia, mogę zrobić foty z datą..chcę się tego pozbyć i zapomniec...
tabletkioryginalne@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rowniez jestem po udanym zabiegu kozystalem z pomocy 508426708 dziekuje polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pilnie!!!!!
jestem w około 6 tygodniu ciąży potrzebuję pilnie tabletek poronnych z wiarygodnego źródła nie mam czasu ani tyle środków finansowych na mylne trafy bądź jakąś witamine c z 400 zł!!!
poszę o wiarygodne zródło pilnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pilnie!!!!!
> jestem w około 6 tygodniu ciąży potrzebuję pilnie tabletek poronnych z wiarygodnego źródła nie mam czasu ani tyle środków finansowych na mylne trafy bądź jakąś witamine c z 400 zł!!!
> poszę o wiarygodne zródło pilnie


womenhelp org lub womenonweb org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pilnie!!!!!
> jestem w około 6 tygodniu ciąży potrzebuję pilnie tabletek poronnych z wiarygodnego źródła nie mam czasu ani tyle środków finansowych na mylne trafy bądź jakąś witamine c z 400 zł!!!
> poszę o wiarygodne zródło pilnie


pisz na pyetuh@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pilnego pytania.

Czy zamowienie zestawu z WOW musi byc na imie kobiety?  czy tez zamowienie moze byc dokonane przez faceta?  Ja nie chcialabym podac swoje dane wiec wolalabym gdy dane byly mojego chlopaka.  Czy bedzie z tym problem?    

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

skuteczne srodki nabylam pod 508426708 balam sie troche czytajac rozne komentarze ale wszystko skonczylo sie dobrze paczka dotarla na 3 dzien srodki bardzo skuteczne pomogly w 11 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pyetuh@o2.pl niemogę wysłać meila na ten adres pojawia się info że meil jest  nie prawidłowy

    A apropo nr 508 426 708 nie mogę się dodzwonic  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pilnego pytania.
> 
> Czy zamowienie zestawu z WOW musi byc na imie kobiety?  czy tez zamowienie moze byc dokonane przez faceta?  Ja nie chcialabym podac swoje dane wiec wolalabym gdy dane byly mojego chlopaka.  Czy bedzie z tym problem?    
> 
> Z gory dziekuje za pomoc


A dlaczego nie chcesz podać swoich danych? Facetowi grozi kara za pomoc w aborcji wiec zamawianie na dane mężczyzny to słaby pomysł. urzad Celny moze zapytac na co mężczyźnie tabletki poronne. Kobiecie za wykonanie aborcji nic nie grozi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego nie chcesz podać swoich danych? Facetowi grozi kara za pomoc w aborcji wiec zamawianie na dane mężczyzny to słaby pomysł. urzad Celny moze zapytac na co mężczyźnie tabletki poronne. Kobiecie za wykonanie aborcji nic nie grozi.


Dziekuje bardzo za odpowiedz.

Wlasnie sie boje tego ze moze cos mi grozic "legalnie mowiac" Ale masz cala racje w tym co mowisz.

wiec jesli dobrze zrozumialam.  Moge podac swoich danych i nie powinno byc problemu? Tzn ze zamowienie takiego towaro dla wlasniej komsumpsji jest pozwolone?

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje bardzo za odpowiedz.
> 
> Wlasnie sie boje tego ze moze cos mi grozic "legalnie mowiac" Ale masz cala racje w tym co mowisz.
> 
> wiec jesli dobrze zrozumialam.  Moge podac swoich danych i nie powinno byc problemu? Tzn ze zamowienie takiego towaro dla wlasniej komsumpsji jest pozwolone?
> 
> Z gory dziekuje za pomoc


setki kobiet codziennie zamawiają te zestawy i żadnej jeszcze nie zamknęli :P Kobieta za aborcję nie jest karana, to raz, a dwa, możesz sobie sprowadzić dowolny lek do pięciu opakowań na własny użytek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć laski. Ja już mam za sobą. Poleca dr Dariusza. Bardzo mi pomógł. Zestaw oryginalny 
604-373-376

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw poronny z women on web.
Dostałam dwa, jeden zużyłam drugi chcę sprzedać by zwrócić koszty.
cena 400 zł
Przesyłki jakie tam sobie chcecie, ze sprawdzeniem czy za pobraniem.
Piszcie. kam.kol81@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12 tabl pisać na ivka.pelak@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam dziś za sobą wszystko. Nie było to łatwe ale się udało. 
Też kupiłam u dra Dariusza z 604.....    Fachowo mi pomógł.

----------


## Julass88

Witam!!
Ktore sa lepsze tabletki arth ? czy te z women? ktore polecacie ze w 100% sie uda?
I skad wiedzialyscie ze po zabiegu napewno nic w srodku nie zostalo? ;/ bylyscie potem u ginekologa???/

odpiszcie cos?

----------


## Julass88

Witam!!
Ktore sa lepsze tabletki arth ? czy te z women? ktore polecacie ze w 100% sie uda?
I skad wiedzialyscie ze po zabiegu napewno nic w srodku nie zostalo? ;/ bylyscie potem u ginekologa???/

odpiszcie cos?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!
> Ktore sa lepsze tabletki arth ? czy te z women? ktore polecacie ze w 100% sie uda?
> I skad wiedzialyscie ze po zabiegu napewno nic w srodku nie zostalo? ;/ bylyscie potem u ginekologa???/
> 
> odpiszcie cos?


Arthrotec to 70 -80 % skuteczności, zestaw od women ponad 98%, wybór należy do Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lepiej zapłacić więcej i mieć skuteczniejsze tabletki. polecam z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupilam tebletki poronne przez internet-nie zostalam oszukana ale wyladowalam w szpitalu
bylam w tyg 7/8 
jednego dnia wzielam o 16 ta tabletke ru,na drugi dzien po 24h 4 tabl pod jezyk,zaczelam odczuwac bole brzucha itp
po 3,5h wzielam kolejne 4 tabletki-wtedy dostalam rozwolnienia ale krwawienia nie bylo
ostatnie 4 wzielam po 22....byly bole brzucha,dreszcze,podniesiona temp ale krwawienia nie bylo
dopiero o 0 w nocy poczulam sie fatalnie-rozwolnienie i poleciala krew
ok 1:30 dostalam strasznego bolu brzucha w okolicy jajnikow...bralam tabletki p/b i nic...bol byl taki jakby cos mi wykrecalo wnetrznosci
nie wytrzymalam i musialam jechac do szpitala...zostalam przyjeta na oddzial
podczas usg zostalo stwierdzone poronienie,byly skrzepy itp
dostalam do miesniowo ketanol ok 5 rano
kroplowke,i do zylnie ciagle leki p/b a bol odpuscil dopiero ok 12 wiec 11godzin meczarni i nawet leki nie pomagaly

mialam kontrolne usg i okazalo sie ze musze miec lyzeczkowanie bo nie wszystko sie usunelo

bylam 2 dni w szpitalu i juz jestem po zabiegu

wiec nie zawsze te magiczne tabletki sa w 100% skuteczne i mozna sie przekrecic
moj silny bol byl nie do wytrzymania bez szpitala bym nie dala rady...moj organizm tak zareagowal na nie

wiec trzeba to przemyslec i wrazie silnych boli jechac do szpitala oraz sprawdzic czy napewno wszytsko sie usunelo bo jak nie to moga byc powiklania nie ma co czekac bo moze byc infekcja i zapalenie przydatkow

przezylam koszmar i nikomu nie zycze takich boli...

----------


## Luka10

kto ma do sprzedania zestaw z wow ??? cena??

----------


## nie wiem co tu wpisac

Ja mam jeden zestaw z wow do odsprzedania, zadzwoń do mnie 537066847 to jakoś się dogadamy najwyżej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja skuteczne tabletki zamowilam pod 508426708 srodki odebralam osobiscie leki bardzo skuteczne pomogly w 12 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciała bym ostrzedz wszystkich tu ja spraciłam pod 700 zł na tych oszustach

u pana z numerm tel 508 426 708 wogole nie doczekałam się przesyłki mimo i zasiliłam jego konto oczywiescie telefonu już nie odbiera

natomiast drugi pan z numerem 604 373 376 wysłał zdjęcia przed zakupem hetmetycznie zamkniętych tabletek wysłał paczke która miała być płatna przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem paczka dotarła ale bez sprawdzenia po dodzwoniniu się do pana uzyskałam odp że wysyłał wiele paczek i dlatego może źle zaznaczył i mam odesłać paczkę spowrotem ale potrwa z tydzień zanim do mnie wróci wiec słysząc taka info kobieta ktora odlicza czas na palcach bo go za wiele nie ma decyduje sie odebrac paczke gdzie tabletek hermetycznie zamknietych ze zdjecia nie ma tylko zapakowane w piedziesiąt pięć foli dociera do koperty gdzie luzem są wrzucone tabletki 12 żółtych jak witamina c i jedna niebieska jak na astme bez żadnych osnaczeń na nich no i pan już rownież nie raczy odbrać telefonu 

wiec badzcie ostrozni bo takich jest tu wiecej i zarabiaja na waszym nieszczeciu biorac wasze pieniadze za nic 

i kazda z takich oszukanych kobiet moze isc tak jak ja z tym na policje poniewaz kobieta nie jest obciażona odpowiedzialnoscia karna za to ze chce badz usunela ciąże tylko osoby ktore to robia to lub tez handluja tym bardziej handlarze oszusci co moga narazac zdrowie!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja skuteczne tabletki zamowilam pod 508426708 srodki odebralam osobiscie leki bardzo skuteczne pomogly w 12 tyg


możesz napisać kiedy to było? i ile zapłaciłaś?

----------


## nie wiem co tu wpisac

Mam zestaw z WoW do odsprzedania, dodatkowo mogę dorzucić dwie tabletki ktore mi zostały. Mogę wysłać zdjęcia itd. co ktoś sobie życzy. Chce się tego pozbyć i zapomnieć o tym 537066847

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> możesz napisać kiedy to było? i ile zapłaciłaś?


400 kupowalam w poniedzialek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciała bym ostrzedz wszystkich tu ja spraciłam pod 700 zł na tych oszustach
> 
> u pana z numerm tel 508 426 708 wogole nie doczekałam się przesyłki mimo i zasiliłam jego konto oczywiescie telefonu już nie odbiera
> 
> natomiast drugi pan z numerem 604 373 376 wysłał zdjęcia przed zakupem hetmetycznie zamkniętych tabletek wysłał paczke która miała być płatna przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem paczka dotarła ale bez sprawdzenia po dodzwoniniu się do pana uzyskałam odp że wysyłał wiele paczek i dlatego może źle zaznaczył i mam odesłać paczkę spowrotem ale potrwa z tydzień zanim do mnie wróci wiec słysząc taka info kobieta ktora odlicza czas na palcach bo go za wiele nie ma decyduje sie odebrac paczke gdzie tabletek hermetycznie zamknietych ze zdjecia nie ma tylko zapakowane w piedziesiąt pięć foli dociera do koperty gdzie luzem są wrzucone tabletki 12 żółtych jak witamina c i jedna niebieska jak na astme bez żadnych osnaczeń na nich no i pan już rownież nie raczy odbrać telefonu 
> 
> wiec badzcie ostrozni bo takich jest tu wiecej i zarabiaja na waszym nieszczeciu biorac wasze pieniadze za nic 
> 
> i kazda z takich oszukanych kobiet moze isc tak jak ja z tym na policje poniewaz kobieta nie jest obciażona odpowiedzialnoscia karna za to ze chce badz usunela ciąże tylko osoby ktore to robia to lub tez handluja tym bardziej handlarze oszusci co moga narazac zdrowie!!!!!


Ile razy trzeba pisać abyście nie wpłacały oszustom kasy na konto wiele osób oferuję przesyłki ze spr. zawartości i tam można spróbować kupić. W temacie "arthrotec na poronienie" jest mnóstwo takich wpisów i ostrzeżeń na temat tego oszusta z pod numeru 508 426 708 i gdybyś sobie poczytała nie dałabyś się mu oszukać. Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale ten kretyn sam siebie reklamuje pisząc te same bzdury. Skopiuj ten swój post i zamieść też tam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania zestaw z women-on- web do 9 tygodnia ciąży Kontakt malgorzata007@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wlasnie jestem po udanem zabiegu abletkami zamowionymi u 508426708 leki odebralam osobiscie cala kuracja odbyla sie bez problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> *WCALE NIE TO OSZUST!!!!!!!!! DOSTAŁAM  8 okrągłych tabletek z napisem SEARLE 1411 oraz jedna tabletkę lekko żółtawą tabletkę z napisem R2*



dostałam to samo , pomogło coś przynajmniej ? zadziałało ?  jak stosować w ogóle...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,odsprzedam arth.50 zestaw 12 szt.w listkach:180zl lub 20 szt.w listkach i oryginalnym opakowaniu:300zl plus koszt wysyłki 15zl Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt pod nr 501-810-328 Służę również radą tyczącą zasad stosowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam jeden zestaw z WoW za 400zł, nie otwierany. mogę wysłać zdjęcia (ale wtedy już będzie otworzony), wysłać za pobraniem. 537066847

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ten numer z koncowka 331 nie jest oszustem wlasnie wczoraj odebralalam przesylke i byly to serale i r2 wczoraj wzieta r2 a dzisiaj beda 4 serale

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem tydzień po zażyciu tabletek. Zamawiałam u Pana pod numerem 511 335 331. Miałam z nim bezproblemowy kontakt, prowadził mnie gdy brałam tabletki i odpowiadał na każde pytania. Jednak potrzebuje pomocy, bo nie wiem czy się udało. Miałam silne skurcze, biegunke i leciały ze mnie skrzepy i krew, krwawienie trwało do wieczora, rano delikatne plamy i potem spokój. Czy jest możliwe, że poroniłam? Byłam w 8 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ten numer z koncowka 331 nie jest oszustem wlasnie wczoraj odebralalam przesylke i byly to serale i r2 wczoraj wzieta r2 a dzisiaj beda 4 serale


r2 to lek na ciśnienie, Ramistad...mam go w domu, toś sobie łykneła placebo, powodzenia podczas akcji....swoją droga to zadziwiające, że tyle sie pisze o tym, że nie można kupić RU w Polsce, a Wy dalej jak pelikany łykacie co Wam sie przyśle

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zdecydowanym cena nie jest mała ale środki są oryginalne i skuteczne więcej tom.ski(małpa)onet.pl*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> *Sprzedam zdecydowanym cena nie jest mała ale środki są oryginalne i skuteczne więcej tom.ski(małpa)onet.pl*


A jaka cena ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuję pomocy,u kogo najpewniej można kupić sprawdzone tabletki i które są najlepsze 6-8 tydzień proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potrzebuję pomocy,u kogo najpewniej można kupić sprawdzone tabletki i które są najlepsze 6-8 tydzień proszę o pomoc.


womenhelp org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec kontakt mail   marta_kostka2@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam... Pomóżcie mi... Ja tez zamówiłam tabletki u pana z nr 733856331. I dostałam zestaw 1 tabl żółtawej z symbolem R2 i 8 okroglych białych tabletek. Teraz nie wiem co robić bo przeczytałam kilka opini ze to oszust... Czy ktoś może zażył te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

R2 to prawdopodobnie tabletka na ciśnienie, a te pozostałe 8 trudno powiedzieć to moze być cokolwiek. Szkoda że zanim zamówiłas u niego nie czytałaś opinii o nim wtedy nie zostałabyś oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw z women on web,  ponieważ zamówiłam,  ale paczka nie chciała przyjść, potem została wysłana kolejna i juz nie jest mi potrzebna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak masz zestaw z Wow to dzwon 693255845Pozdrawiam Aga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najbardziej skuteczny jest oryginalny misoprostol i mifepristone. Tylko nie pod inna nazwa w jakimś leku tylko oryginalny. 
Koszt do 450 zł . 
Zaleta? Skuteczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zadzwon pod 501602784 sprzwdzony namiar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc. Szybka wysyłka, pewny lek możliwość odbioru osobistego i rozsądna cena.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
> Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc. Szybka wysyłka, pewny lek możliwość odbioru osobistego i rozsądna cena.


Oszuści, podrabiaja blistry i wysyłają Arthrotec za kosmiczną cenę. Uważajcie, ją się nacielam, i straciłam mnostwo kasy, bo potem musialam zamawiac zestaw z whw, ktory dopiero pomogl, a byl 13 tc...na drugi raz bede madrzejsza...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam leniubdg@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arth. w blistrach(12szt.-150zl)lub(20szt.-250zl)szybka wysyłka za pobraniem a na życzenie sprawdzenie zawartosci.tel.519-786-700 ps.udzielam porady dotyczacej podawania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najbardziej skuteczny jest oryginalny misoprostol i mifepristone. Tylko nie pod inna nazwa w jakimś leku tylko oryginalny. 
> Koszt do 450 zł . 
> Zaleta? Skuteczny.


a skad taka cena?

womenhelp.org koszt zestawu M&M 75 euro, kurs dzisiejszy średni 4,1990 to daje 314,93

----------


## OSZUKANA

Też dałam się nabrać facet pięknie pisze, daje sobie pozytywne opinie na forach, żeby tylko naciągnąć jak najwięcej ludzi wie, że nikt go nie będzie ścigać bo jest to karalne i nikt tego nie zgłosi na policję ale ja uważam, że powinno się ukrócić praktyki tego pana. Jego numer tel; 733856331. Nazwisko na paczce to Dawid Sochacki albo Socha mało wyraźnie napisane, miejscowość Gliwice. Uważajcie na niego! Doradzam mimo wszystko zgłaszać to na policję będą nie przyjemności, ale ukróci się ten fałszywy proceder tego pana i jemu podobnym.

----------


## OSZUKANA

Chciałam dodać, że ma on założoną profesjonalnie stronę na której składa się zamówienie ta strona to; Sklep.TP
UWAŻAJCIE NA NIEGO FACET CZUJĘ SIĘ BEZKARNIE WIE ŻE KOBIETY NIE BĘDĄ ZGŁASZAĆ TEGO NA POLICJĘ BO SIĘ BOJĄ ALE LEPIEJ JEST TO ZGŁOSIĆ I UKRUCIĆ DZIAŁANIA TEGO FACETA TYM BARDZIEJ ŻE MU TEŻ GROZI KARA W JEGO PRZYPADKU NIE TYLKO ZA UDOSTĘPNIANIE ALE I OSZUKIWANIE! DZIEWCZYNY ZACZNIJCIE ZWALCZAĆ TEGO CWANIAKA ZANOŚCIE PRZESYŁKI NA POLICJĘ. NUMERY KONTA KTÓRE ON PODAJE W KOŃCU GO DORWĄ.

----------


## Marta9999

Sprzedam Cytotec 12 tab z 1tab ru486 kontakt 796635747

----------


## Marta9999

> Sprzedam Cytotec 12 tab z 1tab ru486 kontakt 796635747


Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - ac0bb03839359.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - ac0bb03839359.jpg


nie dajcie sie nabrać na to wycięte RU ! oszustka, w prawdziwym zestawie RU jest w całym blistrze z misoprostolem, a nie odcięte luzem!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Panią Martuska18@onet.pl szybka wysylka i tanio , jeden minus nie wysyla za pobraniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam Panią Martuska18@onet.pl szybka wysylka i tanio , jeden minus nie wysyla za pobraniem.


to w takim razie nie można jej zaufać , a tym bardziej polecać. Nikt nie będzie wpłacał na konto , a potem w kopercie znajdzie landrynki.  Dziewczyny, pamiętajcie, tylko ze sprawdzeniem zawartości !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkie komentarze zostały zgłoszone Policji . Znajdą was po adresie IP

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystkie komentarze zostały zgłoszone Policji . Znajdą was po adresie IP


Aha. I co nam grozi za komentowanie ??

----------


## 11111

Witam ja zakupiłam zestaw ze strony tabletkiporonne.pl czt ktoś tam też zamawiała, bo jestm przed zarzyciem i chciałabym wymienić zdanie z kimś kto też jest po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja zakupiłam zestaw ze strony tabletkiporonne.pl czt ktoś tam też zamawiała, bo jestm przed zarzyciem i chciałabym wymienić zdanie z kimś kto też jest po


ta strona to oszuści, więc na pewno nie masz oryginalnego zestawu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

matko nawet mnie nie strasz, dopiero dzisiaj będę brała dwie następne dawki ale czy ktoś ma tu jakieś sprawdzone i rzetelne źródło. proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> matko nawet mnie nie strasz, dopiero dzisiaj będę brała dwie następne dawki ale czy ktoś ma tu jakieś sprawdzone i rzetelne źródło. proszę o pomoc.


ja Cie nie straszę, taka jest prawda. Wszystkie te polskie strony typu tabletkiporonne.pl, aborcjasafe..., numer 508 426 70 to są oszuści którzy ściemniają Wam że mają zestawy z RU, a to zwyczajnie niemożliwe, bo RU nie można ani kupić, ani zamówić ot tak. Jedyne miejsca gdzie można zamówić oryginalne zestawy poronne to kobiece organizacje międzynarodowe womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A te strony które podajesz są sprawdzone i ile trwa wysyłka , nie chce być oszukana ponownie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A te strony które podajesz są sprawdzone i ile trwa wysyłka , nie chce być oszukana ponownie


nie bardzo wiem jak mam Ci wytłumaczyć, że to nie są strony oszustów, tylko międzynarodowych organizacji non-profit, które codziennie pomagają setkom kobiet na całym świecie. Czas oczekiwania na przesyłke od 8-14 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty równiez zamawiałaś z tej strony? I przeprowadzałaś ten zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty równiez zamawiałaś z tej strony? I przeprowadzałaś ten zabieg


tak zamawiałam, i robiłam aborcję w 14 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W czternastym tygodniu? Rozumiem ze sie udało, czy w tym czasie ból jest silniejszy bo czytałam różne opinie jedni piszą że strasznie boli innni że to tylko taki ból jak podczas miesiączki. Ja sie bardzo boje że sie nie uda i w jakis sposób skrzywdze to dziecko bądz okalecze a tego nie chce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W czternastym tygodniu? Rozumiem ze sie udało, czy w tym czasie ból jest silniejszy bo czytałam różne opinie jedni piszą że strasznie boli innni że to tylko taki ból jak podczas miesiączki. Ja sie bardzo boje że sie nie uda i w jakis sposób skrzywdze to dziecko bądz okalecze a tego nie chce.


bolało, ale nie żebym chodziła po ścianach, wziełam przeciwbólowe i dało sie przeżyć. z zestawem nie ma obaw, że się nie uda, jego skuteczność to ponad 98%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli idzie wytrzymać, a takie obfite krwawienie długo trwa? A jak sprawdzałaś czy sie udało tes czy usg? Lekarz tego nie wykryje jesli pójdę po tym do ginekologa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli idzie wytrzymać, a takie obfite krwawienie długo trwa? A jak sprawdzałaś czy sie udało tes czy usg? Lekarz tego nie wykryje jesli pójdę po tym do ginekologa?


lekarz nic nie wykryje, ja nie musiałam sprawdzać, bo widziałam płód, krwawienie to sprawa indywidualna, trwa najczęściej od 1-3 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No rozumiem dzięki dzisiaj sie okaże czy te tabletki to lipa była ,jesli tak to zamówie z tych stron które mi poleciłać. Mam nadzieje że nie bedzie zapóżno zanim do mnie dotrą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporone. Zestaw kupiłam ze strony womenonweb jednak z niego nie skorzystałam.. wiecej informacji prywatnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

email kontaktowt : gwiazdeczka19921@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jednak tabletki z tej strony tabletkiporonne.pl nie sa oszukane u mnie wszystko się udało co prawda myślałam że nie będzie aż tak boleć bo bolało strasznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jednak tabletki z tej strony tabletkiporonne.pl nie sa oszukane u mnie wszystko się udało co prawda myślałam że nie będzie aż tak boleć bo bolało strasznie


nie powiesz mi chyba że ktoś, kto sprzedaje za kila stówek Arthrotec wart 50 zł i tran lub Apap imitujący RU486 jest uczciwy ? to zwykły naciągacz żerujący na desperacji kobiet

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zdecydowanym cena nie jest mała ale środki są oryginalne i skuteczne więcej tom.ski(małpa)onet.pl na tym forum nie podaje ceny, *cena na email*

----------


## AsikaiRomek



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw Women On Web zamawiany ze strony . Zamówilam go jednak dotarł do mnie zbyt późno . Mogę wysłać zdjecia . Cena 350 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw Women On Web zamawiany ze strony . Zamówilam go jednak dotarł do mnie zbyt późno . Mogę wysłać zdjecia . Cena 350 zł


To ile szedł ? Chyba nie 8 tyg ? Jak mogło być za późno ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamowilam pod 508426708 paczka byla na 3 dzien mozesz tez odebrac osobiscie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Ja z podobnym problemem...Gdzie zamówić,aby było skutecznie???Zamówiłam u Pana ze strony tabletkiporonne.pl,ale ów Pan milczy.Bardzo zależy mi na czasie.Błagam pomóżcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

womenhelp.org

tam dostaniesz oryginalny zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> womenhelp.org
> 
> tam dostaniesz oryginalny zestaw


Tak wiem,wczoraj weszłam na ich stronę.Wypełniłam cały formularz,ale jest mały problem...nie wysyłają na pomorze (stąd jestem) bo UC przejmował paczki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wiem,wczoraj weszłam na ich stronę.Wypełniłam cały formularz,ale jest mały problem...nie wysyłają na pomorze (stąd jestem) bo UC przejmował paczki.


Jedno pytanie.Czy Women on Web i Women Help Women to ta sama organizacja??Czy to zupełnie inne,ale zajmujące się tym samym??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedno pytanie.Czy Women on Web i Women Help Women to ta sama organizacja??Czy to zupełnie inne,ale zajmujące się tym samym??


Jak długo idzie taka przesyłka???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamowiłam tabletki przed wczoraj dziś dostałam...
Boje się mam duże Opawy po jesteś 22 tygodniu. Nie wiem co robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedno pytanie.Czy Women on Web i Women Help Women to ta sama organizacja??Czy to zupełnie inne,ale zajmujące się tym samym??


zupełnie inne ale mające wspólne pochodzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamowiłam tabletki przed wczoraj dziś dostałam...
> Boje się mam duże Opawy po jesteś 22 tygodniu. Nie wiem co robić?


słusznie, że się boisz bo jeśli zamówiłaś coś w polskiej sieci podziemia aborcyjnego to na twoim miejscu tez bym się bała, ze wezmę coś nieznanego pochodzenia i umrę.

tym bardziej, jeśli to po 22 tygodniu ciąży, za to grozi więzienie, wiec sie zastanów co piszesz tutaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli zamówię zestaw ze strony WHW to jak długo będę czekała na przesyłkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

około tygodnia od dnia dokonania wpłaty pieniędzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chciałabym przestrzec wszystkie kobiety które chciałby by zamówić tabletki z tej strony i pod tym emailem oszustka 
TABLETKIPOMOC@HUSHMAIL.COM

----------


## mikato

Witam, mam na zbyciu oryginalny zestaw a-kare kit, mifepristone 1 tabletka + misoprostol 8 tabletek, jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany proszę pisać lub dzwonić, mail: mikato.katana@o2.pl tel. 600 191 952 lub 662 437 001

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> womenhelp org lub womenonweb org


dlaczego z tej strony nie wysylaja tabletek do niemiec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw Women On Web zamawiany ze strony . Zamówilam go jednak dotarł do mnie zbyt późno . Mogę wysłać zdjecia . Cena 350 zł


odezwij sie do mnie na ten adres prosze kubolka90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dlaczego z tej strony nie wysylaja tabletek do niemiec?


bo tam jest aborcja legalna i dostępna dla każdej kobiety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> słusznie, że się boisz bo jeśli zamówiłaś coś w polskiej sieci podziemia aborcyjnego to na twoim miejscu tez bym się bała, ze wezmę coś nieznanego pochodzenia i umrę.
> 
> tym bardziej, jeśli to po 22 tygodniu ciąży, za to grozi więzienie, wiec sie zastanów co piszesz tutaj


Wziąłem pierwszą dawkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

8+1 Tabletki na wywołanie poronienia Mifepriston i Misoprostol udzielam info na iwonamatti@gmail.com po kontakcie wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktos moze ma do odsprzedania te proszki,mieszkam w warszawie prosze o kontakt 516 183 050. Najlepiej kogos kto to przezyl i mi pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wiem,wczoraj weszłam na ich stronę.Wypełniłam cały formularz,ale jest mały problem...nie wysyłają na pomorze (stąd jestem) bo UC przejmował paczki.


Zamów do frankfurtu nad odrą z odbiorem na poczcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamów do frankfurtu nad odrą z odbiorem na poczcie.


Z Pomorza do Frankfurtu? Chyba. Bliżej do wawy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomóżcie
Zamówiłam tabletki ze strony tabletkiporonne.pl nie dostałam ulotki a z żadnym podanym numerem
Nie można się skontaktować. Tabletki wyglądają na oryginalne , sama je odparowałam , w środku znajduje się 8 tabletekmisoprostolui 1 mifepristolu. Nie mam już pieniędzy na kolejny zestaw a ten wydaje się wiarygodny. Napiszcie proszę czy komuś powiodło się stosując te tabletki albo chociaż jak powinno wyglądać oryginalne opakowanie od tych tabletek to może mam to samo . Pomóżcie proszę , nie mam już czasu na inne kombinowanie ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zdecydowanym Misoprostol 8 szt. oraz Mifepristone 1 szt. Cena i dobrej jakości zdjęcia na email środki są oryginalne i skuteczne do 12 tyg. więcej: iwonamatti(małpa)gmail.com

Masz niezaplanowany problem?.. do 12 tyg możesz go rozwiązać poczytaj o tym w sieci i wróć do tego ogłoszenia! UWAGA ! w PL nie jest zupełnie dostępny Mifepristone (RU 486) na wielu ofertach i zdjęciach oferuje się Mifepristone(RU 486)w rzeczywistości jest to tabl. przeciwbólowa z podrobionym stemplem (RU 486)!!! Nie kupuj podejrzanych leków!!!
Tabletka RU 486 oryginalnie jest w combipaku 4+1 plus 4!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zdecydowanym Misoprostol 8 szt. oraz Mifepristone 1 szt. Cena i dobrej jakości zdjęcia na email środki są oryginalne i skuteczne do 12 tyg. więcej: iwonamatti(małpa)gmail.com
> 
> Masz niezaplanowany problem?.. do 12 tyg możesz go rozwiązać poczytaj o tym w sieci i wróć do tego ogłoszenia! UWAGA ! w PL nie jest zupełnie dostępny Mifepristone (RU 486) na wielu ofertach i zdjęciach oferuje się Mifepristone(RU 486)w rzeczywistości jest to tabl. przeciwbólowa z podrobionym stemplem (RU 486)!!! Nie kupuj podejrzanych leków!!!
> Tabletka RU 486 oryginalnie jest w combipaku 4+1 plus 4!


Napisałam do tej osoby i ona chce za ten zestaw i tu UWAGA nie pospadajcie z krzeseł 840pln ! gdzie darowizna w fundacji wynosi około 70 euro. Ja rozumiem, że ktoś chce coś nie coś zarobić, ale to jest już totalną przesadą. Dziewczyny uważajcie na tą osobę i doradzam kierowanie się zdrowym rozsądkiem bo tacy oszuści jak to babsko żeruję na waszej naiwności. Ja na szczęście nie dałam się oszukać i skorzystałam z innej oferty za rozsądną cenę. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisałam do tej osoby i ona chce za ten zestaw i tu UWAGA nie pospadajcie z krzeseł 840pln ! gdzie darowizna w fundacji wynosi około 70 euro. Ja rozumiem, że ktoś chce coś nie coś zarobić, ale to jest już totalną przesadą. Dziewczyny uważajcie na tą osobę i doradzam kierowanie się zdrowym rozsądkiem bo tacy oszuści jak to babsko żeruję na waszej naiwności. Ja na szczęście nie dałam się oszukać i skorzystałam z innej oferty za rozsądną cenę. Pozdrawiam


A ja chciałam tam pisać do niej ale skoro taka cena zaporowa to ja też nie skorzystam bo mnie nie stać aby przepłacać. Jeśli ktoś ma zestaw w normalnej cenie to proszę o namiary będę wdzięczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam cytotec 200 mg odsprzedam za 400 zl 10 tab lek jest orginalny przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci dojda w dwa dni albo odbior osobisty w bydgoszczy OLA 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam cytotec 200 mg odbior osobisty bydgoszcz albo wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawrtosci cena 400 zl moj numer 729264911 lek jest zapakowany orginalnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zadz pod numer 501602784 babka ma cytotec musisz zadz bo nie odpisuje na sms

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam cytotec 200 mg odsprzedam za 400 zl 10 tab lek jest orginalny przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci dojda w dwa dni albo odbior osobisty w bydgoszczy OLA 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

mam do sprzedania zestaw 8*MISO plus 1*MIFE
98% gwarancji do 9tygodnia

Sprzedaje bo nabyłam dwa, jeden zużyty, sprawdzony

Zakupiłam ze strony internetowej za 420zł - sprzedam za... cena do negocjacji.

Mile widziany odbiór osobisty, możliwa wysyłka

osoby zainteresowane magdakwiatek-1981@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomóżcie
> Zamówiłam tabletki ze strony tabletkiporonne.pl nie dostałam ulotki a z żadnym podanym numerem
> Nie można się skontaktować. Tabletki wyglądają na oryginalne , sama je odparowałam , w środku znajduje się 8 tabletekmisoprostolui 1 mifepristolu. Nie mam już pieniędzy na kolejny zestaw a ten wydaje się wiarygodny. Napiszcie proszę czy komuś powiodło się stosując te tabletki albo chociaż jak powinno wyglądać oryginalne opakowanie od tych tabletek to może mam to samo . Pomóżcie proszę , nie mam już czasu na inne kombinowanie ....



Zażyj 1 szt Mifepristone (połknij). Za min 24h 4szt Misoprostol pod język lub dopochwowo- tak czytałam działa najlepiej. Po 3-4h kolejne 2szt. Jeśli nie pojawi się krwawienie 2szt po 3-4h, jeśli się pojawi to proponuję wziąć je pod język dla większej pewności  :Smile: 

Trochę późno, ale może instrukcja przyda się komuś  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zażyj 1 szt Mifepristone (połknij). Za min 24h 4szt Misoprostol pod język lub dopochwowo- tak czytałam działa najlepiej. Po 3-4h kolejne 2szt. Jeśli nie pojawi się krwawienie 2szt po 3-4h, jeśli się pojawi to proponuję wziąć je pod język dla większej pewności 
> 
> Trochę późno, ale może instrukcja przyda się komuś


Przyda się, przyda, ale tym, które zamawiaja te oszukana zestawy od handlarzy z Polski.  Mimo że w koło się tu walkuje, ze mifepristone w polsce nie kupicie, a oszusci pakuja wam podrobki, posuwajac sie nawet do drukowania oszukanych blistrow, byle tylko wyciagnac od was kase. Oryginalne mife tylko w zestawach od womenek.

----------


## KobietawSieci

zestaw oryginalny mozna nabyć na stronie womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam poczatek 4 tygodnia. tak się boje powikłan po tych tabletkach?czy to boli? i jak dlugo trzeba to brać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam poczatek 4 tygodnia. tak się boje powikłan po tych tabletkach?czy to boli? i jak dlugo trzeba to brać?


odpowiedzi na Twoje pytania na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania zestaw Women on web którego nie użyłam. Cena 250 , możliwość odbioru osobistego.   Kontakt pod  icanfly.90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc Wam. Ja wlasnie dostalam paczke. Dobrze ze trafilam na uczciwego. Zestaw ma taki sam jak z womwnonweb. 
Pan mi troche opuscil i obiecalam ze zareklamuje wiec 
Kupilam od dr Krzysztofa z 538-070-178

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiła ta na girlinneed i mnie oszukali. Dostała jakieś witaminy. Omijajcie ich,nie dajcie się nabrać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc Wam. Ja wlasnie dostalam paczke. Dobrze ze trafilam na uczciwego. Zestaw ma taki sam jak z womwnonweb. 
> Pan mi troche opuscil i obiecalam ze zareklamuje wiec 
> Kupilam od dr Krzysztofa z 538-070-178


Ściema. Nigdzie w Polsce nie kupicie zestawów "takich jak z womanonweb". 

a na dodatek po wrzuceniu w google nru telefonu tego rzekomego "doktora" pojawiają się aktualne ogłoszenia sexu na telefon

h t t p : / / w w w . oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/957699351/Ula-27-lat-full-opcja-prawdziwe-fotki.html

więc na pewno jest wiarygodny . dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktos pisal wyzej o skleptp.pl negatywna opinie, nie wiem czemu, ja dostałam , wszystko sie zgadza jestem zadowolona, polecam !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy skleptp jest pewny?

----------


## KobietawSieci

oczywiście, ze nie jest pewny
to reklama, i to bardzo kiepska

zestaw oryginalny można kupić tylko u organizacji zarejestrowanych i pracujących 
to sa Women Help Women womenhelp.org
oraz Women on Web womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Adres banku adresata przelewu: Gustav Mahlerlaan 10, 1082 PP, Amsterdam, Holandia ????????????
DLACZEGO numer konta organizacji która rzekomo istnieje pod nazwą Women Help Women jest na osobę fizyczną????
Gustav Mahlerlaan?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zdecydowanym Misoprostol 8 szt. oraz Mifepristone 1 szt. Cena i dobrej jakości zdjęcia na email środki są oryginalne i skuteczne do 12 tyg. więcej: iwonamatti(małpa)gmail.com
Masz niezaplanowany problem?.. do 12 tyg możesz go rozwiązać poczytaj o tym w sieci i wróć do tego ogłoszenia! UWAGA ! w PL nie jest zupełnie dostępny Mifepristone (RU 486) na wielu ofertach i zdjęciach oferuje się Mifepristone(RU 486)w rzeczywistości jest to tabl. przeciwbólowa z podrobionym stemplem (RU 486)!!! Nie kupuj podejrzanych leków!!!
Tabletka RU 486 oryginalnie jest w combipaku 4+1 plus 4!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do odsprzedania zestaw Women on web którego nie użyłam. Cena 250 , możliwość odbioru osobistego.   Kontakt pod  icanfly.90@wp.pl


Dalej posiadasz ten zestaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc Wam. Ja wlasnie dostalam paczke. Dobrze ze trafilam na uczciwego. Zestaw ma taki sam jak z womwnonweb. 
> Pan mi troche opuscil i obiecalam ze zareklamuje wiec 
> Kupilam od dr Krzysztofa z 538-070-178


Oszust. Zamowilam. Wyslal jakieś witaminy.zglosilam to na policje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszust. Zamowilam. Wyslal jakieś witaminy.zglosilam to na policje.


przecież pisałam....wyżej pisałam, że jak się wrzuci ten numer telefonu w google, to wyskakują oferty seksu na telefon..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamowilam zestaw na women on web. Czy to oby na pewno sprawdzone źródło? Pomóżcie bo obawiam się ze wszędzie czaja się oszuści. Wysłali do mnie paczke podali numer paczki. Napisali po paru dniach jeszcze raz podali stronę gdzie mogę śledzić etap mojej paczki. Po czym dostałam maila ze transakcja karta się nie powiodła i jeszcze raz musze wyslac darowiznę. Czy w takim wypadku paczka i tak idzie do mnie?  Czy mogli ja cofnac? Zslezy mi na czasie. Jak wchodze na strone gdzie sprawdzam etap pisze ze 8 wyslano do polski z indii. Boje sie ze to klsmstwo a mi zalezy na czasie. Przeslalam jeszcze raz pieniadze. Proszę niech ktos mnie upewni ze wszystko jest okej
Dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamowilam zestaw na women on web. Czy to oby na pewno sprawdzone źródło? Pomóżcie bo obawiam się ze wszędzie czaja się oszuści. Wysłali do mnie paczke podali numer paczki. Napisali po paru dniach jeszcze raz podali stronę gdzie mogę śledzić etap mojej paczki. Po czym dostałam maila ze transakcja karta się nie powiodła i jeszcze raz musze wyslac darowiznę. Czy w takim wypadku paczka i tak idzie do mnie?  Czy mogli ja cofnac? Zslezy mi na czasie. Jak wchodze na strone gdzie sprawdzam etap pisze ze 8 wyslano do polski z indii. Boje sie ze to klsmstwo a mi zalezy na czasie. Przeslalam jeszcze raz pieniadze. Proszę niech ktos mnie upewni ze wszystko jest okej
> Dziękuję za pomoc


napisz dziewczynom na maszwybor.net, podpowiedzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przecież pisałam....wyżej pisałam, że jak się wrzuci ten numer telefonu w google, to wyskakują oferty seksu na telefon..


Nie wiedziałam tego jak zamawialam. Wiadomo jak to jest. Ma się ta nadzieje ze jednak wszystko będzie dobrze.
Mogę być przykładem dla innych dziewczyn. Żeby nie ufaly takim ogloszeniom

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

8+1 Tabletki na wywołanie poronienia Mifepriston i Misoprostol udzielam info na iwonamatti@gmail.com po kontakcie wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam  do odsprzedania orginalny  cytotec  koszt  400 zl  wysylka ze  sprawdzeniem zawartosci ola  501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważajcie na oszustkę nazywa się Paulina Kreft nr tel. 794 904 732..Naciąga tylko na kase pierwsza rozmowa telefoniczna super człowiek łapie sie na gadkę i wysyła przelew póżniej jeszcze jakieś ściemnianie  i na tym koniec złodziejka i tyle....



Proszę napisać do mnie na @ martus199@o2.pl

----------


## Tamara75

*Chcesz zrobić to bezpiecznie i prawidłowo, a najważniejsze SKUTECZNIE?* Napisz na iwonamatti@gmail.com posiadam zestawy z Holandii. POGOTOWIE dla tych co są w 9-10-11 początek 12 tyg. Od Twojej decyzji wysyłka max 3 dni robocze do każdego miejsca w PL. *Zestaw 8+1 oraz 12+1* Wszystko poparte zdjęciami na tle monitora na którym widać maile od Ciebie jeśli napiszesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rób tego, później będziesz żałować, a czasu nie cofniesz.. poradzisz sobie. Ja miałam 18 lat jak okazało się, że jestem w ciąży, jednak niestety moja ciąża okazała się obumarła, chociaż nie była planowana to się cieszyłam, do dzisiaj ciężko mi się z tym pogodzić że moje dzieciątko nie może być tutaj ze mną, teraz gdy bardzo pragnę dziecka mam problem z zajściem w ciąże i bardzo mi z tym ciężko moje maleństwo w tym miesiącu by miało roczek.  :Frown:  Ja nie miałam wyboru tak jak Ty, ale powiem że często sobie wyobrażam moje malutkie dzieciątko i oddałabym swoje, życie aby to ono mogło żyć tutaj na tym świecie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie rób tego, później będziesz żałować, a czasu nie cofniesz.. poradzisz sobie. Ja miałam 18 lat jak okazało się, że jestem w ciąży, jednak niestety moja ciąża okazała się obumarła, chociaż nie była planowana to się cieszyłam, do dzisiaj ciężko mi się z tym pogodzić że moje dzieciątko nie może być tutaj ze mną, teraz gdy bardzo pragnę dziecka mam problem z zajściem w ciąże i bardzo mi z tym ciężko moje maleństwo w tym miesiącu by miało roczek.  Ja nie miałam wyboru tak jak Ty, ale powiem że często sobie wyobrażam moje malutkie dzieciątko i oddałabym swoje, życie aby to ono mogło żyć tutaj na tym świecie..


Roznica miedzy nami a Toba jest taka, ze my NIE CIESZYLYSMY SIE z ciazy, nie chcialysmy dziecka, i poczulysmy ogromna ulge, kiedy udalo nam sie usunac ciaze. Uciekaj wiec, moja droga, na forum dla aniolkowych mam i nie zawracaj gitary.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam do was dwa pytania. Po 1, czy to womanonweb jest w 100% bezpieczne? Są jakies dowody?
Po 2 chce przyjąć takie tabletki, ale boje sie, ze umrę, wysiądzie mi serce albo dostane krwotoku i właśnie umrę... Mam straszny strach i lęk. Może jest tu ktos, kto chciałby ze mną pogadać a zażywał tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny mam do was dwa pytania. Po 1, czy to womanonweb jest w 100% bezpieczne? Są jakies dowody?
> Po 2 chce przyjąć takie tabletki, ale boje sie, ze umrę, wysiądzie mi serce albo dostane krwotoku i właśnie umrę... Mam straszny strach i lęk. Może jest tu ktos, kto chciałby ze mną pogadać a zażywał tabletki?


wejdź na maszwybor.net ,tam masz setki dowodów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny. 
Ja mam to wreszcie za soba. 
Troche sie natrudzilam i nie bylo latwo ale sie udalo.

Obieacalam doktorowi to go zareklamuje:

573-380-488  kupilam zestaw i sa orginalne. polecam

----------


## KobietawSieci

hahahaha.... doktorowi

z całym szacunkiem dla polskich lekarzy, czy uwazasz ze jakikolwiek ginekolog naraziby się na zakaz wykonywania zawodu za sprzedanie leków? 
nie sądzę, musiałby być totalnym idiotą lub oszustem a nie lekarzem

Kobiety są zdesperowane ale nie głupie... nie obrażajcie ich pisząc tutaj takie bzdury!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa razy mnie oszukali. Kupowałam z ogłoszeń w necie.
Trzeci raz zamówiłam mailem na  onlineabortion@wp.pl i dostałam zestaw taki sam jak z womanonweb. Kosztował 400 zl ale przynajmniej na pewniaka że oryginał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dwa razy mnie oszukali. Kupowałam z ogłoszeń w necie.
> Trzeci raz zamówiłam mailem na  onlineabortion@wp.pl i dostałam zestaw taki sam jak z womanonweb. Kosztował 400 zl ale przynajmniej na pewniaka że oryginał.


nie wiem po co ta reklama skoro napisałam maila i otrzymałam odp " Nie wysyłam do Polski. Wysyłam tylko na terenie UK. "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dwa razy zamawialam i dwa razy polaczki cebulaczki mnie oszukaly. Kolezanka mi polecila faceta ktory jest w Holandii i wysyla kurierem ekspresowym tak ze dochodza w dwa czy trzy dni. U mnie byly po dwoch dniach. Zestaw zapakowany tak jak apteczne leki i dobra instrukcja po polsku. 
Kontaktowalam sie z nimm mailem na adres  abcfarmakologicznie@wp.pl
Paczka przyszla DHL i wyslana z Eindhoven. W Polsce sami oszusci sa a ten choc polak to uczciwie wyslal. Zaplacilam 400 zl z wysylka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem po co ta reklama skoro napisałam maila i otrzymałam odp " Nie wysyłam do Polski. Wysyłam tylko na terenie UK. "


Wystarczy z nim pogadać, powiedz jaka sytuacja jest że Cię oszukali i Ci wyśle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak...popieram przedmówczynie. Polaczki CEBULACZKI. 
Moja historia jest podobna. Zamówiłam pierwszy raz od kobiety z ogłoszenia. Oszustwo-jakiś woreczek z witaminami. Na ogłoszeniach było iza a zaraz potem justyna a poczytałam na forach i ogłoszeniach że co chwila zmienia imie i oszukuje ludzi.
Drugi raz zamówiłam od jakiegoś młodego faceta z ogłoszenia. Burak straszny. Że też po głosie się nie domyśliłam że to oszust. Od razy mi nie pasowało ale byłam zdesperowana. Wysłał paczkę i też oszukana. Nadawał z Grudziądza więc jak zamówicie gdzieś to paczek z Grudziądza nawet nie odbierajcie. 
Zamówiłam w końcu z womanonweb i dostałam po 14 dniach za 80 euro. 
Jak zamawiacie w Polsce to pogadajcie z tym co sprzedaje i zorientujecie się kto to jest po samej rozmowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dwa razy zamawialam i dwa razy polaczki cebulaczki mnie oszukaly. Kolezanka mi polecila faceta ktory jest w Holandii i wysyla kurierem ekspresowym tak ze dochodza w dwa czy trzy dni. U mnie byly po dwoch dniach. Zestaw zapakowany tak jak apteczne leki i dobra instrukcja po polsku. 
> Kontaktowalam sie z nimm mailem na adres  abcfarmakologicznie@wp.pl
> Paczka przyszla DHL i wyslana z Eindhoven. W Polsce sami oszusci sa a ten choc polak to uczciwie wyslal. Zaplacilam 400 zl z wysylka


oszust, niestety kolejny. Na prośbę o zdjęcia zestawu odpisał, że nie ma czasu na bawienie się w fotki. I jeszcze pisze że bierze z tej samej hurtowni w Holandii co Womenki .... Haha, nie wie biedny, że Womenki zestawy wysyłają z Azji , bo Holandia ma takie prawo, że nie pozwala na wysyłanie leków za granicę.

Uważajcie i nie dajcie się nabierać na takie bzdury !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

573_287_209   oszustka! wysyła witaminy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na prośbę o zdjęcia zestawu odpisał, że nie ma czasu na bawienie się w fotki.



to ty fotografa szukasz a nie zestawu? Nie dziwię się że ci tak odpisał. Ja sprzedaję z mężem okucia i śruby przez internet i jak mam takiego upierdliwego klienta to też go spławiam bo z takimi to same problemy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to ty fotografa szukasz a nie zestawu? Nie dziwię się że ci tak odpisał. Ja sprzedaję z mężem okucia i śruby przez internet i jak mam takiego upierdliwego klienta to też go spławiam bo z takimi to same problemy.


a co Cię obchodzi czego szukam ? nie kupuję kota w worku , a jak ktoś jest uczciwy, to chyba żaden problem cyknąć fotkę zestawu i przesłać dla uwiarygodnienia siebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co Cię obchodzi czego szukam ? nie kupuję kota w worku , a jak ktoś jest uczciwy, to chyba żaden problem cyknąć fotkę zestawu i przesłać dla uwiarygodnienia siebie?


Miła jesteś bardzo. 
Nie dziwota że nikt nie chce z tobą rozmawiać. Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny. Ja dwa razy zamówiłam z ogłoszenia. Oba ogłoszenia od kobiet choć to dwie różne były. Oba oszukane. Dwie oszustki mamy jak widać. Uważajcie bo już widzę że zmieniły się w ich ogłoszeniach imiona i numery.
Poszłam za radą i teraz spróbuję zamówić z zagranicy. Cholerka,czas nagli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Haha ale żal tyłki  oszustom ściska, że ktoś ich demaskuje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieczyny mieszkam  w milano  i mam  dostep do  tabletek  cytotec 200 mg lek  jest  zapakowany  orginalnie w blistrach z numerem  seri i data waznosci 10 szt 400 zl moj  numer 00393291840651 napiszcie  sms odzwonie wysylka  trwa  okolo 4 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam przedwczoraj wieczorem od tego z Holandii co polecałyście z tym mailem abc..  Mam nadzieję że się nie natnę.
Jak przyjdzie paczka to dam znać co i jak. Trochę się boję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówiłam przedwczoraj wieczorem od tego z Holandii co polecałyście z tym mailem abc..  Mam nadzieję że się nie natnę.
> Jak przyjdzie paczka to dam znać co i jak. Trochę się boję.


i słusznie się boisz - oryginalnego zestawu na pewno nie dostaniesz - tak jak pisałam wcześniej, z Holandii tabletek nawet nie wolno wysyłać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wolno czy nie wolno i tak ludzie to robią. Przecież nikt nie jest w stanie sprawdzić każdej przesyłki.
Dziś powinien kurier dostarczyć tabletki już lub najpóźniej jutro. Czekam z niecierpliwością.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Facet z Holandii 400zł 
iwonamatii podane wcześniej 840zł   :  / 
pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, przystępuję jutro do dzieła. Doszły z Holandii od tego co polecałyście! Zestaw jest Mifegyne i przynajmniej mam pewność że to nie jakiś szajs. Zapłaciłam 440 zł z ekspresem wys. Instrukcja jest po niemiecku i ang ale pan przysłał teez przetłumaczona
Strasznego stracha miałam zetrafiłam na kolejnego oszusta ale jednak nie.
Po wszystkim napisze. Oby się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, przystępuję jutro do dzieła. Doszły z Holandii od tego co polecałyście! Zestaw jest Mifegyne i przynajmniej mam pewność że to nie jakiś szajs. Zapłaciłam 440 zł z ekspresem wys. Instrukcja jest po niemiecku i ang ale pan przysłał teez przetłumaczona
> Strasznego stracha miałam zetrafiłam na kolejnego oszusta ale jednak nie.
> Po wszystkim napisze. Oby się udało.


Daj proszę znać możliwie szybko, najlepiej pisz na bieżąco. dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, przystępuję jutro do dzieła. Doszły z Holandii od tego co polecałyście! Zestaw jest Mifegyne i przynajmniej mam pewność że to nie jakiś szajs. Zapłaciłam 440 zł z ekspresem wys. Instrukcja jest po niemiecku i ang ale pan przysłał teez przetłumaczona
> Strasznego stracha miałam zetrafiłam na kolejnego oszusta ale jednak nie.
> Po wszystkim napisze. Oby się udało.


och... oczywiście handlarzu, już Ci wierzymy, że ktokolwiek może dostać leki poronne bez recepty i jeszcze wysyłać je za granicę, z kraju , z którego tego robić nie wolno . 

Dziewczyny ! bądźcie rozsądne, handlarze sami sobie piszą te komentarze. Mifepristone nie można kupić ot tak, czy to w Holandii, czy w innej Bajlandii. Jest to lek ścisłego zarachowania, wydawany wyłącznie na receptę. Handlarze używają przeróżnych sztuczek aby skusić Was do wpłacenia kilku stówek na ich konto. Jedyne co mogą Wam wysłać to Arthrotec, jak będą mieli chęć. Gdyby ten pan miał Mifegyne, przysłał by mi zdjęcie, a nie odpisywał że nie ma czasu bawić się w fotografa. Uważajcie!!

jedyne źródło oryginalnych zestawów to womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdyby ten pan miał Mifegyne, przysłał by mi zdjęcie, a nie odpisywał że nie ma czasu bawić się w fotografa. Uważajcie!!
> 
> jedyne źródło oryginalnych zestawów to womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org


Tak jak już któraś z dziewczyn zauważyła to Ty masz coś nie tak z głową. Piszesz że jedyne źródło to womenki a sama próbujesz zamówić od tego samego faceta i się oburzasz że cie wysłał na drzewo. Polska zazdrość jest niesamowita. Dziewczyna kupiła i pisze że są ok i że da znać po wszystkim a ty zazdrosna musisz od razu ją zdyskredytować. Może wydałaś się facetowi podejrzana i ci nie sprzedał. Dobrze że nie kazałaś mu wysłać zdjęcia dokumentów albo nie zażyczyłaś sobie żeby ci do domu osobiście przywiózł. Może to ty jesteś tą handlarką co ją opisuje ktoś wyżej że oszukuje ludzi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,udało się. Już jest po wszystkim. 
Leki zadziałały tak jak powinny. 
Nie jestem dumna ani szczęśliwa. Zrobiłam co musiałam bo sytuacja życiowa mnie do tego zmusiła.
Tak czy siak - już po wszystkim , leki oryginalne,skuteczne. 
Jakbyście chciały wiedzieć jak to wyglądało to mailem mogę pogadać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzymaj sie, jestesmy z toba. Dobrze ze sie udalo. Jak mozesz podaj jakis mail to pogadamy. Ja wczoraj zamowilam i czekam na przesylke wiec we wtorek bede dzialac a chcialabym pogadac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odezwij się na @@ do mnie to pogadamy.  an.por@onet.pl 
Dziś jestem trochę podłamana i zmęczona ale postaram się odpisywać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobietki,gdzie zamawiałyście? Już się pogubiłam w tych wpisach. Dajcie znać gdzie zamawiałyście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobietki,gdzie zamawiałyście? Już się pogubiłam w tych wpisach. Dajcie znać gdzie zamawiałyście.


Nikt nic nie zamawial, handlarze sami sobie piszą komentarze. Chcesz oryginalny zestaw ? Zamow na womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koleżanko , ja zamówiłam i dostałam to co chciałam. Jak Ci  się nie podoba to po prostu nie zamawiaj. Po to jest forum by się dzielić spostrzeżeniami i kontaktami. Ty jedyne co to piszesz nie..nie..nie..nie.
Ja zamówiłam od faceta z abcfarmakologicznie@wp.pl    paczka przyszła expresem , nadana w Eindhoven. Wszystko było tak jak należy. Dziewczyny, jak chcecie pogadać to wyżej w postach jest mój @.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Koleżanko , ja zamówiłam i dostałam to co chciałam. Jak Ci  się nie podoba to po prostu nie zamawiaj. Po to jest forum by się dzielić spostrzeżeniami i kontaktami. Ty jedyne co to piszesz nie..nie..nie..nie.
> Ja zamówiłam od faceta z abcfarmakologicznie@wp.pl    paczka przyszła expresem , nadana w Eindhoven. Wszystko było tak jak należy. Dziewczyny, jak chcecie pogadać to wyżej w postach jest mój @.


Nic nie musiałam zamawiać, wystarczy, że handlarz niechce wysłać zdjęcia i nie zgadza się na przesyłkę ze sprawdzenien zawartosci. Od razu wiadomo, ze ma cos do ukrycia. Skoro jesteś taka zadowolona klientka, może wrzucisz nam tu zdjęcia blistrow po swoich tabletkach ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapraszam Cię koleżanko na osiedlowy śmietnik. Jak się postarasz to do rana znajdziesz swoje upragnione blistry. Znając takie jak Ty to nie zmienisz zdania choćby Ci 100 osób potwierdziło. 
Ja mam to za sobą. Wybaczcie dziewczyny, nie mam po co już tu zaglądać i użerać się ze sfrustrowaną fetyszystką zdjęć. Mój mail macie wyżej i jakbyście chciały pogadać to piszcie.
Mam trochę doła po wszystkim i muszę chyba jakiejś grupy wsparcia poszukać bo coś cienko ze mną. Trzymajcie się kobietki   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamówiłam w pt. Jutro powinnam mieć kurjera.oby wszystko było na plus. Dam wam znać jak przyjdą.
Mira

----------


## KobietawSieci

wpadaj na nasze forum maszwybor.net pomożemy, pogadamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyszły mi kurierem godzinę temu dopiero,a cały dzień czekałam,od tego pana z Holandii z abcfarmakologicznie@wp.pl
Pierwszą już wzięłam. Trzymajcie kciuki oby się udało bez problemów.
Mira.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam również szukam tabletek..moja koleżanka zamawiala od pana którego nr przewinal sie tu jako oszusta a jej tabletki przyszly i wszystko zakonczylo sie pomyślnie. Takze nie wiem juz w co wierzyć.. Doradzicie kogoś zaufanego od którego przyszly Wam tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam również szukam tabletek..moja koleżanka zamawiala od pana którego nr przewinal sie tu jako oszusta a jej tabletki przyszly i wszystko zakonczylo sie pomyślnie. Takze nie wiem juz w co wierzyć.. Doradzicie kogoś zaufanego od którego przyszly Wam tabletki?


Mogła dostać arthrotec za kosmiczną cenę i jej się udało. Jedyne czego nie dostaniesz od handlarzy, to mifepristone. Jest to lek ścisłego zarachowania, wydawany wyłącznie na receptę. Chcesz oryginalny zestaw ? Tylko womenonweb.org i womenhelp.org.

----------


## KobietawSieci

są kobiety, są ciąże które reagują na misoprostol
i o ile mifepristonu na pewno nie miałaś o tyle misoprostol był oryginalny, dlatego tobie wydaje sie że zestaw M&M który otrzymałas od handlarza zadziałał
a tak naprawdę zadziałał sam misoprostol.
Musicie pamiętać, że są dwie metody farmakologiczne:
1. mifepriston+misoprostol w stosunku tabletek 1 do 4 (jedną łykasz po 24h, 4 tabletki pod język) 
2. misoprostol minimum 12 tabletek max 20 tabletek co 3 godziny po 4 tabletki pod jezyk

jak wam ktoś wysyła  niby mifepriston i 12 tabletek misoprostolu to przecież od razu wiadomo, że wpuszcza was w maliny
dlatego dziewczyny jak nie wiecie co zamówić to albo pytajcie tutaj (zawsze któraś z naszych jest i odpowie) albo piszcie na nasze forum lub dzwońcie (telefon w sygnaturze)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam również szukam tabletek..moja koleżanka zamawiala od pana którego nr przewinal sie tu jako oszusta a jej tabletki przyszly i wszystko zakonczylo sie pomyślnie. Takze nie wiem juz w co wierzyć.. Doradzicie kogoś zaufanego od którego przyszly Wam tabletki?


Zamów sobie  u tego co ja .  Zamówienia mailem trzeba bo on nie jest w Polsce tylko w Holandii. Paczka mi szła 3 dni. Nadana w eindhoven.
Jego mail to abcfarmakologicznie@wp.pl 
Ja dostałam dobre -jestem właśnie w trakcie. Tu jedna wcześniej co mi poleciła Ania też jest zadowolona.
PZDR Mira

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamów sobie  u tego co ja .  Zamówienia mailem trzeba bo on nie jest w Polsce tylko w Holandii. Paczka mi szła 3 dni. Nadana w eindhoven.
> Jego mail to abcfarmakologicznie@wp.pl 
> Ja dostałam dobre -jestem właśnie w trakcie. Tu jedna wcześniej co mi poleciła Ania też jest zadowolona.
> PZDR Mira


OSZUST ! Wczoraj dostałam przesyłkę, a w niej tabletki luzem wsypane ! Całą noc wertuje neta, aż trafiłam tutaj....gdybym była madrzejsza...

----------


## KobietawSieci

Spokojnie, napisz do wow albo do whw, zamów tam
na pewno dostaniesz to co zamowiłaś

jest jeszcze taka opcja że artrotek co ci wysłał jest oryginalny i możesz spróbowac z nim jeśli jest tam 12 talbetek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawial ktos od tego nr 663529651??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spokojnie, napisz do wow albo do whw, zamów tam
> na pewno dostaniesz to co zamowiłaś
> 
> jest jeszcze taka opcja że artrotek co ci wysłał jest oryginalny i możesz spróbowac z nim jeśli jest tam 12 talbetek


już nie mam pieniedzy zapożyczyłam sie na te tabletki, a tak mnie zapewniał, że to z tej samej hurtowni co womenonwaves...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomoc.aborcja@o2.pl = oszust!!!
cytotec.arthrotec@o2.pl = nowy email tego samego oszusta

ustalone zostały dane tego oszusta
Oto jego prawdziwe dane: PIASECKI FILIP UL HEWELIUSZA 4M10 86-300 Grudziądz ORAZ JEGO PRAWDZIWE KONTO BANKOWE (NIE NA SŁUPA): 

34116022020000000281330844 Millennium Bank przy konfrontacji spanikowany ucieka i chowa sie w domu dalej oszukujac ludzi, smieje sie przez okno i czuje sie bezkarny! Przy konfrontacji cwaniaczek udaje ze to on zostal oszukany, nie dajcie sie zwiesc - to perfidny klamca i oszust!!!


WSZYSTKIE MAILE  SAFEMAIL TO OSZUSTWO !!   NA OGŁASZAMY 24 MA BANER PONAD OGŁOSZENIAMI. 
NIE DAJCIE SIĘ OSZUKAĆ  . 

POLICJA W GRUDZIĄDZU PROWADZI SPRAWE. POKRZYWDZONE MOGĄ SIĘ ZGŁASZAĆ.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co myślicie o tabletkach z Ukrainy?
Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.
Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - 127b7bffe4a94.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co myślicie o tabletkach z Ukrainy?
> Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.
> Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - 127b7bffe4a94.jpg


zwyczajny misoprostol 200 mg , czyli to samo co w Arthrotecu, tylko bez diclofenacu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zwyczajny misoprostol 200 mg , czyli to samo co w Arthrotecu, tylko bez diclofenacu


Tylko to są dwa różne leki. Dlatego pytam Was co myślicie. Tych pierwszych z zielonym paskiem mam 6 tabletek-dwa pudełka takie z zielonym. Tych z czerwonym mam w sumie 16 tabletek. 
Doradźcie coś szybko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli ktos potrzebuje to mam cytotec kupiony we wloszech lek jest orginalny w listku jest 10 tabletek jest numer seri na odwrocie i data waznosci jezeli ktos chce to moge wyslac zdiecia z aktualna data na email koszt to 400 zl wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci marta 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, potrzebuję tabletek, jestem już w 9-tym tygodniu ciąży, kontaktowałam się już z kilkoma osobami ale to oszuści, gdyby ktoś mógł podać mi namiary na osoby godne zaufania będę wdzięczna, najlepiej żeby te tabletki można było odebrać osobiście (mieszkam w okolicach Częstochowy). Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, potrzebuję tabletek, jestem już w 9-tym tygodniu ciąży, kontaktowałam się już z kilkoma osobami ale to oszuści, gdyby ktoś mógł podać mi namiary na osoby godne zaufania będę wdzięczna, najlepiej żeby te tabletki można było odebrać osobiście (mieszkam w okolicach Częstochowy). Proszę o pomoc.


zamów na womenhelp.org, paczki idą około 10 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamów na womenhelp.org, paczki idą około 10 dni


Dziękuje, chyba i tak już nie mam innego wyjścia, mam nadzieję że podziałają.

----------


## zonka

cześć dziewczyny, 
wczoraj zamówiłam tabletki u PANA OSZUSTA pod numer telefonu 662 845 009..- dziś doszło 12 smiesznych zoltych tabletek i jedna biala, która miała być ru486...
Moja wina, nie sprawdzilam zawartosci, kurier sie spieszyl... moja glupota..
Potrzebuje pomocy waszej pomocy- pewnego zrodla, a moze ktoras z was moze pomoc? tabletek tym razem z odbiorem osobistym na terenie Wrocławia, Łodzi, Poznania, okolicznych miast!! 
dziekuje bardzo za pomoc

----------


## zonka

cześć dziewczyny, 
wczoraj zamówiłam tabletki u PANA OSZUSTA pod numer telefonu 662 845 009..- dziś doszło 12 smiesznych zoltych tabletek i jedna biala, która miała być ru486...
Moja wina, nie sprawdzilam zawartosci, kurier sie spieszyl... moja glupota..
Potrzebuje pomocy waszej pomocy- pewnego zrodla, a moze ktoras z was moze pomoc? tabletek tym razem z odbiorem osobistym na terenie Wrocławia, Łodzi, Poznania, okolicznych miast!! 
dziekuje bardzo za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześć dziewczyny, 
> wczoraj zamówiłam tabletki u PANA OSZUSTA pod numer telefonu 662 845 009..- dziś doszło 12 smiesznych zoltych tabletek i jedna biala, która miała być ru486...
> Moja wina, nie sprawdzilam zawartosci, kurier sie spieszyl... moja glupota..
> Potrzebuje pomocy waszej pomocy- pewnego zrodla, a moze ktoras z was moze pomoc? tabletek tym razem z odbiorem osobistym na terenie Wrocławia, Łodzi, Poznania, okolicznych miast!! 
> dziekuje bardzo za pomoc


100 razy tu już było pisane, że w Polsce NIE KUPICIE ZESTAWU Z RU486...nie kupicie go też od żadnego holenderskiego hurtownika..nie kupicie go nawet z Księżyca, choćby handlarz na własną głowę zarzekał się, że stamtąd je ma.Zobaczcie...na każdej stronie wpisy oszukanych kobiet, ta sama śpiewka ""tabletki luzem...obiecywał, że z hurtowni...był wiarygodny..." płacz, lament i zgrzytanie zębów ...po co Wam to ? Naprawdę nie szkoda Wam pieniędzy , skoro są sprawdzone możliwości?  Jedyne źródła oryginalnych zestawów poronnych to womenonweb.org i womenhelp.org - po co tracić kasę i nerwy na oszustów, jak w 10 dni można mieć sprawdzony i bezpieczny zestaw ?

----------


## zonka

działałam jak głupia, bez myslenia, bez czytania forum predzej...
womenonweb niestety nie wysyla do wielkopolski tabletek

----------


## zonka

działałam jak głupia, bez myslenia, bez czytania forum predzej...
womenonweb niestety nie wysyla do wielkopolski tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> działałam jak głupia, bez myslenia, bez czytania forum predzej...
> womenonweb niestety nie wysyla do wielkopolski tabletek


womenonweb nie, ale napisz do womenhelp- one znają sposoby na obejście tego typu problemów

----------


## KobietawSieci

> cześć dziewczyny, 
> wczoraj zamówiłam tabletki u PANA OSZUSTA pod numer telefonu 662 845 009..- dziś doszło 12 smiesznych zoltych tabletek i jedna biala, która miała być ru486...
> Moja wina, nie sprawdzilam zawartosci, kurier sie spieszyl... moja glupota..
> Potrzebuje pomocy waszej pomocy- pewnego zrodla, a moze ktoras z was moze pomoc? tabletek tym razem z odbiorem osobistym na terenie Wrocławia, Łodzi, Poznania, okolicznych miast!! 
> dziekuje bardzo za pomoc


nie szukaj w Polsce bo każdy może cię oszukać, szkoda czasu, pieniędzy i nerwówó
zamówi na womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Womenhelp nie wyślą mi tabletek bo jestem już w 9-tym tygodniu ciąży, chyba się załamie. co mam teraz zrobić??????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Womenhelp nie wyślą mi tabletek bo jestem już w 9-tym tygodniu ciąży, chyba się załamie. co mam teraz zrobić??????



Pomysl trochę, może w konsultacji trzeba wpisać inną datę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Myślicie że wszystko pójdzie dobrze z tymi tabletkami od womenhelp jeżeli będę je miała dopiero w 11, 12-tym tygodniu ciąży? Bardzo się boję, moja wina że tak zwlekałam, ale teraz jestem kłębkiem nerwów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Myślicie że wszystko pójdzie dobrze z tymi tabletkami od womenhelp jeżeli będę je miała dopiero w 11, 12-tym tygodniu ciąży? Bardzo się boję, moja wina że tak zwlekałam, ale teraz jestem kłębkiem nerwów.


Będzie dobrze , nie martw się. Robiłam aborcję tym zestawem w 14 tc i obyło się bez problemów. Na maszwybor.net znajdziesz opisy dziewczyn z różnych tygodni, od 4 do ponad 15. Może to Cię trochę uspokoi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Będzie dobrze , nie martw się. Robiłam aborcję tym zestawem w 14 tc i obyło się bez problemów. Na maszwybor.net znajdziesz opisy dziewczyn z różnych tygodni, od 4 do ponad 15. Może to Cię trochę uspokoi


Dziękuję za Twoją odpowiedź  :Smile:

----------


## potrzebuje pomocy

> Witam. Myślicie że wszystko pójdzie dobrze z tymi tabletkami od womenhelp jeżeli będę je miała dopiero w 11, 12-tym tygodniu ciąży? Bardzo się boję, moja wina że tak zwlekałam, ale teraz jestem kłębkiem nerwów.


ile zapłaciłaś i czy są jeszcze dostępne ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mifepristone szt 1 oraz Misoprostol szt 8 sprzedam 97% skuteczności oryginalne tabletki zdjęcia/info/cena na email lilarejek@gmail.com  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile zapłaciłaś i czy są jeszcze dostępne ?


na womenhelp.org są zawsze dostępne i co najważniejsze oryginalne. Nie kupujecie od oszusta, tylko od międzynarodowej organizacji kobiecej. darowizna wynosi 75 euro, możesz prosić o obniżenie , jeśli jesteś w trudnej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## MRtinez

Innowacyjny portal, dzięki któremu szybko i sprawnie sprawdzisz wyniki swoich badań ambulatoryjnych. Po utworzeniu konta będziesz miał także możliwość systematycznego zapisywania pomiarów takich jak: poziom glukozy we krwi, ciśnienia tętniczego i wiele innych. Dzięki temu Ty i Twój lekarz prowadzący będziecie mieli wgląd w historię Twoich wyników. znanywynik.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Pisałam ostatnio że jestem w 9-tym tygodniu ciąży i że zamawiam tabletki z womenhelp i bardzo się boję. Już po wszystkim, tabletki przyszły do mnie chyba 2 dni temu, jednak nie użyłam ich bo w sobotę poroniłam naturalnie. Mam je w domu, wiec gdyby ktoś chciał je odkupić to piszcie, podajcie maila a wyśle Wam maile które otrzymałam od womenek i zdjęcia tych tabletek. Jeżeli ktoś byłby zdecydowany to preferowałabym odbiór osobisty, odsprzedam je tylko pełnoletniej osobie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ,przewinął się tu adres onlineabortion@wp.pl. Czy zamawiała któraś z Was od niego? Bo ja czekam na paczkę a tu zero odzewu... Zapłaciłam 430 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ,przewinął się tu adres onlineabortion@wp.pl. Czy zamawiała któraś z Was od niego? Bo ja czekam na paczkę a tu zero odzewu... Zapłaciłam 430 zł.


a ile razy tu się pisało, żeby nie zamawiać od oszustów? myślę że z kasą możesz się już pożegnać, w najlepszym przypadku dostaniesz jakieś witaminki wsypane do koperty . za te pieniądze miałabyś pewny zestaw od womenek i jeszcze resztę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w Anglii więc womenki mi nie pomogą...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w Anglii więc womenki mi nie pomogą...


w Anglii aborcja jest legalna, nie możesz jej tam wykonać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem ,że jest legalna ale jestem tu od 2 tygodni ,nie znam języka ,nie wiem jak to wygląda...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak widzie takie zalosne teksty, to jestem za aborcja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak widzie takie zalosne teksty, to jestem za aborcja


Ktore teksty ?

----------


## Guacamole

moja koleżanka zdecydowała się na usunięcie płodu i teraz tego mocno żałuje. tym bardziej, że relacje między nią a jej chłopakiem się całkowicie popsuły i podobno w przyszłości będzie miała problem z kolejną ciążą...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja koleżanka zdecydowała się na usunięcie płodu i teraz tego mocno żałuje. tym bardziej, że relacje między nią a jej chłopakiem się całkowicie popsuły i podobno w przyszłości będzie miała problem z kolejną ciążą...


A ja znam mnóstwo kobiet, dla których aborcja była najlepszą decyzją w życiu, a na dodatek potem, gdy nadszedł ich czas, urodziły zdrowe dzieci i są bardzo szczęśliwe. Ich historie na maszwybor.NET.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamówiłam bo się na to zdecydowałam. Udało mi się tanio bo za 250 zł. Pani Maria zna się na rzeczy cały czas miałam z nią kontakt telefoniczny.Pani Mario jeszcze raz dziękuję!!!!! A drogie Panie Wam polecam. Oczywiście  przesyłkę dostałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było OK 664-282-302

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Pisałam ostatnio że jestem w 9-tym tygodniu ciąży i że zamawiam tabletki z womenhelp i bardzo się boję. Już po wszystkim, tabletki przyszły do mnie chyba 2 dni temu, jednak nie użyłam ich bo w sobotę poroniłam naturalnie. Mam je w domu, wiec gdyby ktoś chciał je odkupić to piszcie, podajcie maila a wyśle Wam maile które otrzymałam od womenek i zdjęcia tych tabletek. Jeżeli ktoś byłby zdecydowany to preferowałabym odbiór osobisty, odsprzedam je tylko pełnoletniej osobie.



Bardzo proszę o kontakt : ania.wawerska90@gmail.com , ja także najchętniej odebrałabym je osobiście . Jestem z Warszawy . Czekam na odpowiedź z niecierpliwością !! Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam lek poronny cytotec 10 tab 300 odior osobisty bydgoszcz albo wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 501602784 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam lek poronny cytotec 10 tab 300 odior osobisty bydgoszcz albo wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 501602784 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dziękuje za pomoc.Na forum skorzystałam z numeru do Pani Marii. Zamówiłam w środę a w czwartek miałam już paczuszkę na miejscu. Dzisiaj jestem już po wszystkim , wszystko się udało. Odzyskałam wiarę w ludzi są jeszcze uczciwe osoby !!!!!!! konkretna osoba sama oferuje sprawdzenie zawartości śmiało polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miesiac temu zamowilam oryginalny zestaw z wow. Przyszedl 12 pazdziernika. Jest w oryginalnej jasnwj zielonej kopercie, ma wszystkie pieczaki. Zamowilam go zapobiegawczo po uzyciu altrotecku. Chce go sprzedac. Zalezy mi tylko na zwrocie gotowki. Nie jestem handlarzem i niechce na tym zarabiać. Rozumiem ten czas oczekiwania i stres na zestaw po zamowieniu bo sama to przeżywałam. Jesli moge komuś pomoc to prosze pisac na adres: silling@o2.pl. Jestem z Lublina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem chętna na kupno jestem z warszawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych. Jedynie u mnie nie zostaniecie oszukane!  Na forach oszuści prześcigają się w opisach, sama się nabrałam na te bajki jakie opisują i żerują na nieszczęściu innych. Posiadam oryginalnie zapakowane leki 100% skuteczne do 11 tygodnia, możliwość wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości dokładny opis użycia napisany przez ginekologa. Konkretna pomoc i szybkość wysyłki uspokoją Twoje nerwy dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo dziękuje za pomoc.Na forum skorzystałam z numeru do Pani Marii. Zamówiłam w środę a w czwartek miałam już paczuszkę na miejscu. Dzisiaj jestem już po wszystkim , wszystko się udało. Odzyskałam wiarę w ludzi są jeszcze uczciwe osoby !!!!!!! konkretna osoba sama oferuje sprawdzenie zawartości śmiało polecam


i jakie leki dostałaś w środku co to było? jakie nazwy i ilość?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam 12 sztuk jednych tabletek i 2 sztuki inne wszystko było w oryginalnym opakowaniu co do nazw to  z tego stresu to nie pamietam. Numer do mojej wybawicielki juz zamiescilam. Zadzwoń i dopytaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostałam 12 sztuk jednych tabletek i 2 sztuki inne wszystko było w oryginalnym opakowaniu co do nazw to  z tego stresu to nie pamietam. Numer do mojej wybawicielki juz zamiescilam. Zadzwoń i dopytaj.


czyli nie był to oryginalny zestaw, tylko 12 arthroteców i jakiś badziew imitujący RU, jeśli sie udało, to własnie dzięki temu arthrotecowi.

Oryginalne zestawy tylko na womenhelp.org  i womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych. Jedynie u mnie nie zostaniecie oszukane!  Na forach oszuści prześcigają się w opisach, sama się nabrałam na te bajki jakie opisują i żerują na nieszczęściu innych. Posiadam oryginalnie zapakowane leki 100% skuteczne do 11 tygodnia, możliwość wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości dokładny opis użycia napisany przez ginekologa. Konkretna pomoc i szybkość wysyłki uspokoją Twoje nerwy dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę.



zobaczcie jaka ściema - ta sama osoba ogłaszała się na kafeterii pół roku temu i wciska wam bajeczki jakoby to dla siebie zamawiała - OSZUSTWO
gość 2015.03.15 [19:44]
Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych - zostały mi bo kupiłam o jeden więcej bo bałam się że jeden nie pomoże. Pomógł i jest wszystko dobrzeusmiech.gif Jeżeli masz ten sam problem co ja to dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę.

link 

h t t p : / / f.kafeteria.pl/temat/f10/searle-1421-cytotec-czy-ktoras-miala-tym-wywolywany-porod-p_3398773/5

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli nie był to oryginalny zestaw, tylko 12 arthroteców i jakiś badziew imitujący RU, jeśli sie udało, to własnie dzięki temu arthrotecowi.
> 
> Oryginalne zestawy tylko na womenhelp.org  i womenonweb.org


hej, dzwoniłam wczoraj do pani marii i zamówilam zestaw ,teraz czekam na kuriera ciekawe  kiedy bedzie i czy pomogą te leki oby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli nie był to oryginalny zestaw, tylko 12 arthroteców i jakiś badziew imitujący RU, jeśli sie udało, to własnie dzięki temu arthrotecowi.
> 
> Oryginalne zestawy tylko na womenhelp.org  i womenonweb.org


ile dni czeka się na paczkę od nich?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile dni czeka się na paczkę od nich?


od 7-14 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to strasznie długo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to strasznie długo


niewiem czy tak długo - ja np robiłam dwa podejścia z Arthro, zanim znalazłam, zamówiłam mijał tydzień, potem drugi, brałam je i miałam tylko dreszcze. koniec końców i tak musiałam zamówić z WHW, straciłam tylko czas i kasę na arthrotec, drugi raz nie popełniłabym tego błedu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I ile płaciłaś? 70,80, 90 euro?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I ile płaciłaś? 70,80, 90 euro?


75 , bo zamawiałam na womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakie dane wpisywałąs bo nie mam pojęcia żeby to dobrze doszło do nich jakiś dziwny ten numer konta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 75 , bo zamawiałam na womenhelp.org


i co dostałaś w tym zestawie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem  między 5-6 tyg ciąży potrzebuję pewnych 100% tabletek poronnych najlepiej z tej strony women.... może ktoś zamawiał i ma do odsprzedania? bo zamówiłam zestaw od jakieś kobiety ale nie wiem czy poskutkuje gdyby nie zadziałał to chętnie odkupie od kogoś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakie dane wpisywałąs bo nie mam pojęcia żeby to dobrze doszło do nich jakiś dziwny ten numer konta


dane takie jak na stronie, też nie wiedziałam jak zrobić ten przelew, ale znalazłam screeny przelewów na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i co dostałaś w tym zestawie?


dostałam mifepristone i misoprostol

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, naprawde udalo sie ! Zamówilam od pani Marii w środe a dzisiaj jestem juz po problemie bez zaznych komplikacji no wiadomo bylo troche bolesnie ale do zniesienia. Bardzo dziękuje za kontakt na forum do pani Marii rowniez polecam potrzebujacym hurra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy pani maria jest na pewno wiarygodna jaki zestaw od niej dostałyście i za ile jestem w desperacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy pani maria jest na pewno wiarygodna jaki zestaw od niej dostałyście i za ile jestem w desperacji


ja jestem po tej kuracji,PANI MARII
w piątek zaczęłam całą kurację i nie wiem czy się udała jeszcze do teraz boli mnie brzuch ale w niedziele rano dostałam lekkiego plamiena  i cały czas jest to plamienie takie brązowe. nie wiem co mam robić dalej? pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

<img src="http://lilarejek.opx.pl/naporo.jpg" alt="" border="0">

----------


## lilarejek



----------


## lilarejek

http://lilarejek.opx.pl/naporo.jpg *ZOBACZ/ KLIKNIJ*

----------


## oso

czy ktos dostal przesylke od onlineabortion@wp.pl? ja w ostatniej chwili zrezygnowalam. Czy jest tu jeszcze dziewczyna z Anglii? jestem w tej samej sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja dzis tez zamowilam z oglaszamy24.pl nr 603314635 ktos kupowal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie martw sie plamieniem ja tez tak mialam okolo tygodnia wszystko bylo ok. Ale zadzwon do tej pani ja dzwonilam i bylam z nia w kontakcie i moj zabieg byl udany. Ale uwaga moja kolezanka tez kupowala u tej samej pani i nie pomoglo bo okazalo sie po badaniu ze miala ciaze blizniacza potem skontaktowala sie z pania Maria i dostala kolejna dawke mocniejsza ktora pomogla BEZ OPLAT- pomoglajej drugi raz za darmo. Jej nr mam zapisany w kontaktach bo nigdy nic nie wiadomo. Rozmawia sie z nia jak z bliska osoba,naprawde fajna osoba. moglam sie wkoncu komus wygadac zrozumiala mnie,wysluchala i do niczego nie namawiala. Powiedziała ze rozmowa nie jest wiazaca i zebym sobie to na spokojnie przemyslala nie byla nachalna a jak bylo w waszych przypadkach??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie martw sie plamieniem ja tez tak mialam okolo tygodnia wszystko bylo ok. Ale zadzwon do tej pani ja dzwonilam i bylam z nia w kontakcie i moj zabieg byl udany. Ale uwaga moja kolezanka tez kupowala u tej samej pani i nie pomoglo bo okazalo sie po badaniu ze miala ciaze blizniacza potem skontaktowala sie z pania Maria i dostala kolejna dawke mocniejsza ktora pomogla BEZ OPLAT- pomoglajej drugi raz za darmo. Jej nr mam zapisany w kontaktach bo nigdy nic nie wiadomo. Rozmawia sie z nia jak z bliska osoba,naprawde fajna osoba. moglam sie wkoncu komus wygadac zrozumiala mnie,wysluchala i do niczego nie namawiala. Powiedziała ze rozmowa nie jest wiazaca i zebym sobie to na spokojnie przemyslala nie byla nachalna a jak bylo w waszych przypadkach??


co za bzdety. Plamienie NIE wystarczy żeby poronić. Musi być krwawienie podobne do okresu. Przecież w macicy jest endometrium które narastało przez kilka tygodni, i pęcherzyk, który choćby był malusieńki, musi wylecieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to uwazaj odbierz ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci ja bralam od babki z oglaszamy 24 pl tabletki byly zapakowane orginalnie w listku 10 tabletek zaplacilam 300 zl za pierwszym razem jak zamowilam to mnie oszukali tabletki byly luzem 450 zl babka ma CYTOTEC to jest jej numer 572475417

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja dzis tez zamowilam z oglaszamy24.pl nr 603314635 ktos kupowal


NIE ZAMAWIAJCIE Z POD NUMERU r 603314635 OSZUSCI WYSLALI MI TABLETKI W WORECZKU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja napisalam ze jak wystepuje plamienie to jest dobrze bo sama tak mialam nie znam sie na jakis endometrium bo nie jestem ginekologiem! A moze Ty jestes? Ja mialam plamienia i krwawienia po tyg poszlam do lekarza aby sie upewnic i nie bylo juz ciazy. A tylko o to mi chodzilo... tak jak wielu kobietom tutaj. Moze Ty nie wiesz co to niechciana ciaza jak cie facet zostawia z problememi cale zycie Ci sie sypie... A co do pecherzyka o ktorym piszesz to nie rozumiem jak owy moze wystepowac w 3 tyg ciazy???? Bo moj ginekolog aby sie upewnic kazal zrobic badanie krwi bo sam nie mogl stwierdzic ciazy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No sprawdzę paczke jak przyjedzie kurier jak będą woreczku to nie wezmę bo niezgodne z opisem chyba tak można zrobić ? Wtedy wezmę od pani Marii a skąd ona wysyla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy u pani Marii paczka pobraniowa jest wysylka? Jaki koszt zestawu ? Jakiś nr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy u pani Marii paczka pobraniowa jest wysylka? Jaki koszt zestawu ? Jakiś nr


Jak ja zamawialam to prosilam o paczke ktora moge zaplacic przy odbiorze a pani mi zaproponowala sprawdzenie zawartosci . Ja zaplacilam razem z przesylka ok 270 zl aha i tu numer: 664-282-302 mozesz powiedziec ze masz nr od IZY z Łodzi ja stosowałam w czwartek u mnie to byl 3na4 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw jest do 12 tyg ciąży.  Jest to oryginalny zestaw dostępny na receptę w krajach gdzie aborcja jest legalna.  Skuteczność wg.producenta 97%.  Zawiera Mifepristone (RU 486) ( tabletka bez pary na środku) która hamuje hormon podtrzymania cią...oraz 8 tabl. Misoprostol instrukcja w j. polskim w paczce. Wysłanie paczki/ sprawdzenie przy odbiorze/pobranie cena zdjęcia zestawu NA iwonamatti(małpa)gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamowilam u Pani Marii wydaje sie ok zobaczymy jak bedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wystarczyła mi rozmowa telefoniczna aby upewnić się że osoba ma duże pojęcie w tych sprawach więc teraz czekam na przesyłkę.Jak dostanę to się odezwę Pa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez czekam na wysylke jutro ma byc ..nie mogę się doczekać i troche sie boje jak to będzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kilka dni temu zamówiłam od pewnej osoby zestaw z Ogłoszeń24. Pozornie wydawała się uczciwa, dostałam mnóstwo zdjęć na pocztę, zestaw wyglądał na oryginalny i na taki jak od Womenek. Dziś przyszła przesyłka, a w środku mały woreczek z witaminą C jeśli to jest wit.C. Dlatego chciałam was ostrzec i stwierdzam, że oryginalny zestaw dostaniecie tylko z fundacji, a nie od osoby prywatnej. Takie osoby nie mają zestawów z Ru, owszem mają, ale tylko zdjęcia tabletek koleżanki lub kuzynki czy coś w ten deseń aby nas omamić i skusić na zakup, potem perfidnie oszukać. Jeśli chodzi o mnie to ja już dziękuję wszystkim tym cwaniakom ogłaszającym się tu i nie tylko i zwrócę się o pomoc do fundacji WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wystarczyła mi rozmowa telefoniczna aby upewnić się że osoba ma duże pojęcie w tych sprawach więc teraz czekam na przesyłkę.Jak dostanę to się odezwę Pa


Pani Marysiu proszę przestać oszukiwać i pisać sobie reklamy rzekomo od zadowolonych klientek. Nie mam zadowolonych klientek bo wszystkie zostały oszukane!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd wiesz ze to oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drogie Panie szlag trafia handlarzy dlatego oczerniają P.Marię . Co chwile są ich ogłoszenia na cytotec itp. Nie mogą zrozumieć jak kobieta może dosłać dawkę mocniejszą za free!! Wystarczy uderzyć w stół a nożyce się odezwą. Pozdrowienia dla żerujących handlarzy. A P.Maria nie prosi o reklamę, a żeby porozmawiać z nią to osobiście czekałam 2 godziny a handlarze odbierają w mig!!!! Ja ją polecam a wybór drogie zostawiam Wam niech Was nie zawiedzie kobieca intuicja 
P.S Wystarczy z kobietą porozmawiać żeby się przekonać tyle w temacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kilka dni temu zamówiłam od pewnej osoby zestaw z Ogłoszeń24. Pozornie wydawała się uczciwa, dostałam mnóstwo zdjęć na pocztę, zestaw wyglądał na oryginalny i na taki jak od Womenek. Dziś przyszła przesyłka, a w środku mały woreczek z witaminą C jeśli to jest wit.C. Dlatego chciałam was ostrzec i stwierdzam, że oryginalny zestaw dostaniecie tylko z fundacji, a nie od osoby prywatnej. Takie osoby nie mają zestawów z Ru, owszem mają, ale tylko zdjęcia tabletek koleżanki lub kuzynki czy coś w ten deseń aby nas omamić i skusić na zakup, potem perfidnie oszukać. Jeśli chodzi o mnie to ja już dziękuję wszystkim tym cwaniakom ogłaszającym się tu i nie tylko i zwrócę się o pomoc do fundacji WOW.


Nie rozumiem jednej rzeczy a mianowicie piszesz że: dostałaś inne zdjęcia a inne tabletki otrzymałaś. Nie rozumiem tego czy ty jesteś tak naiwna czy co? Bo ja zamawiałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wcześniej dowiedziałam sie co potrzebuję i takie dostałam bo kopertę przed zakupem zwyczajnie otworzyłam przy kurierze!!! Uczciwa osoba nie MA NIC DO UKRYCIA wiec się nie boi. A tak nawiasem to sprawdz konto do kogo należy na WOW. To nie firma czy fundacja tylko osoba prywatna. Dziś trzeba uważać ja nauczyłam się z mężem na własnych błędach. Aha a mam nadzieje że Ty nie zapłaciłaś za tą wit C bo to był by szczyt wszystkiego. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po tych wpisach to się wystraszyłam bo zamówiłam od Marii. Napiszcie co dostałyście od niej prosze. Jak narazie to dzwoniłam do niej i zawsze odbiera i poprosilam o nr przesylki zeby ja sledzic i rowniez dostalam. a ty dlaczego twierdzisz ze to oszustka czyżby konkurencja? heheh Jeśli było coś nie tak to podaj swój nr to zadzwonie a od kogo zamawiałas ze było uczciwie ?? Ja tą paczke od Mari odbiore jak bedzie sprawdzenie zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja juz glupieje jutro dojdzie paczka od pano Marii to sie wszystko okarze ja jestem dobrej myśli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzwonilam pod inne numery to żaden nie udzielił mi takich informacji..nawet jeden zaczął miec pretensje co wydalo mi sie podejrzane a paczke zawsze można sprawdzić przed odbiorem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po tych wpisach to się wystraszyłam bo zamówiłam od Marii. Napiszcie co dostałyście od niej prosze. Jak narazie to dzwoniłam do niej i zawsze odbiera i poprosilam o nr przesylki zeby ja sledzic i rowniez dostalam. a ty dlaczego twierdzisz ze to oszustka czyżby konkurencja? heheh Jeśli było coś nie tak to podaj swój nr to zadzwonie a od kogo zamawiałas ze było uczciwie ?? Ja tą paczke od Mari odbiore jak bedzie sprawdzenie zawartości


Jaki zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Marysiu proszę przestać oszukiwać i pisać sobie reklamy rzekomo od zadowolonych klientek. Nie mam zadowolonych klientek bo wszystkie zostały oszukane!


Hey dziewczyny patrzcie co napisała wyżej oczernia kogoś a pisze ze -NIE MAM ZADOWOLONYCH KLIJENTEK BO WSZYSTKIE ZOSTAŁY OSZUKANE-  jak dla mnie to handlara i chyba doskwiera jej brak klijentek . BRAWO PANIE OSZUSTWU STANOWCZE NIE 

Oczernia Panią Marie  a prawda jest taka ze Marysia mi pomogła. Szkoda ze po czasie jak wyzuciłam w bloto juz 700zł.Trudno  Ale powiem tak kazdy ma swój rozum. Dla mnie to uczciwa babeczka. Cześć buziaki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cze ja tez dostalam paczke od Pani Marii I wszystko uczciwie 

a co do informacji udzielanych to masz racje profesjonalizm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po tych wpisach to się wystraszyłam bo zamówiłam od Marii. Napiszcie co dostałyście od niej prosze. Jak narazie to dzwoniłam do niej i zawsze odbiera i poprosilam o nr przesylki zeby ja sledzic i rowniez dostalam. a ty dlaczego twierdzisz ze to oszustka czyżby konkurencja? heheh Jeśli było coś nie tak to podaj swój nr to zadzwonie a od kogo zamawiałas ze było uczciwie ?? Ja tą paczke od Mari odbiore jak bedzie sprawdzenie zawartości


Jaką osobę prywatną w Wow masz na myśli ? Podaj imię i nazwisko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę pomóżcie mi i dajcie namiar na sprawdzonego sprzedawcę. Nie mam pieniędzy, aby natrafić na oszusta. To bardzo pilne. Czy Pani Maria jest sprawdzonym sprzedawcą? Mogę prosić o numer do niej?  :Frown: 
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaką osobę prywatną w Wow masz na myśli ? Podaj imię i nazwisko.




DLACZEGO numer konta Women Help Women jest na osobę fizyczną?

    Adres banku adresata przelewu: Gustav Mahlerlaan 10, 1082 PP, Amsterdam, Holandia ????????????
    DLACZEGO numer konta organizacji która rzekomo istnieje pod nazwą Women Help Women jest na osobę fizyczną????
    Gustav Mahlerlaan?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wystarczy poszukać !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dziś odebrałam paczke z poczty. Mogłam sprawdzić co jest w srodku ,najpierw zadzwoniłam do Pani Marii zeby sprawdzić czy nr aktywny zanim zapłaciłam Pani przy okienku. Paczka ok zawartość jak się umawiałyśmy zaczynam kurację. Polecam 664-282-302

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dziś odebrałam paczke z poczty. Mogłam sprawdzić co jest w srodku ,najpierw zadzwoniłam do Pani Marii zeby sprawdzić czy nr aktywny zanim zapłaciłam Pani przy okienku. Paczka ok zawartość jak się umawiałyśmy zaczynam kurację. Polecam 664-282-302


Proszę daj mi znać, czy wszystko u ciebie poszło zgodnie z planem. Jestem załamana, to mnie przytłacza  :Frown: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W moim przypadku było tak, że zdobyłam tabletki od znajomej mojej koleżanki, która zamówiła je z WOW, ale po ich otrzymaniu zrezygnowała z aborcji. Natomiast za nim zdobyłam zestaw szukałam osoby, od której mogłabym kupić i wiecie co przewertowałam wiele stron na tym forum i powiem tyle, że osoba, która twierdzi, że p. Maria jest oszustką może mieć rację, a wiecie czemu? Bo już zdarzały się tu osoby, które się ogłaszały, a jednocześnie same sobie pisały pozytywne opinie i same się polecały, wystarczy cofnąć się kilka stron dalej więc tak naprawdę nie mamy pewności czy te posty piszą zadowolone klientki czy też sama Maria. Dodam jeszcze że na tym forum, nie koniecznie w tym temacie było kilka postów dot. owej Marii i nie były one pozytywne. Same widzicie, że tak na prawdę nie wiadomo kto jest kim i trzeba uważać aby nie dać się oszukać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile czeka się na tabletki do Polski z womenonweb? Numer konta jest jakiś dziwny, krótki ciąg liczb. Mam na niego po prostu zrobić przelew? 
Klaudia  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na tabletki czeka sie ok miesiąca wiec rzeba wziać na to poprawkę.
Idą z zagranicy gdzię przepisy są rystrykcyjne co do wysyłki jakichkolwiek leków więc sie ryzykuje.
Moja podpowiedz jest taka: 
-Rozmawiając zwracajcie uwagę czy ktoś ma pojęcie 
-Czy sam sprzedawca proponuje sprawdzenie zawartości(wiemy co kupujemy) 
-Przesyłka musi być za pobraniem (nie róbcie broń Boże wpłat na konto z góry!)
-Leki muszą być oryginalnie zapakowane ( a nie rzucone do woreczka)

Ja z mężem na to zwracałam uwagę. Podpowiadał mi bo kupował części do auta przez  neta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W moim przypadku było tak, że zdobyłam tabletki od znajomej mojej koleżanki, która zamówiła je z WOW, ale po ich otrzymaniu zrezygnowała z aborcji. Natomiast za nim zdobyłam zestaw szukałam osoby, od której mogłabym kupić i wiecie co przewertowałam wiele stron na tym forum i powiem tyle, że osoba, która twierdzi, że p. Maria jest oszustką może mieć rację, a wiecie czemu? Bo już zdarzały się tu osoby, które się ogłaszały, a jednocześnie same sobie pisały pozytywne opinie i same się polecały, wystarczy cofnąć się kilka stron dalej więc tak naprawdę nie mamy pewności czy te posty piszą zadowolone klientki czy też sama Maria. Dodam jeszcze że na tym forum, nie koniecznie w tym temacie było kilka postów dot. owej Marii i nie były one pozytywne. Same widzicie, że tak na prawdę nie wiadomo kto jest kim i trzeba uważać aby nie dać się oszukać.



Czemu tak twierdzisz ? ja zamówiłam i jestem zadowolona. Nie ma się czym chwalić bo przez oszustów był to 10 tydzień i niewiele osób chciało sie podjąć a Pani Maria w przypadku niepowodzenia leków za które reczyła zaproponowała mi zabieg. Obiecała że nie zostawi mnie z problemem.Przed zamówieniem przeczesałam różne fora i zadnych negatywnych opinii nie znalazlam poza wczorajszym. Myśle ze ten wpis to moze byc twoja sprawa.

Myślcie co chcecie kazdy wybiera jak uwaza. Ale w tym przypadku ryzyko oszustwa jest minimalne.
A zawiść podejrzewam niektórych tu handlarzy ze tak to nazwe przekracza ludzkie pojęcie.
Myśle ze nawet z nia nie rozmawialas i nie wiesz co piszesz.

Ja jestem po udanej kuracji od tej Pani . Jak ktoś chce wiedzieć jak wszystko przebiegało to podac email. 
W wolnej chwili odpisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mogę tyle czekać na tabletki z womenonweb  :Frown: . Czy któraś z Was mogłaby mi polecić wiarygodnego i sprawdzonego sprzedawcę? To bardzo pilne, proszę o pomoc, jestem załamana. 
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Maria nie odbiera  :Frown: 
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu tak twierdzisz ? ja zamówiłam i jestem zadowolona. Nie ma się czym chwalić bo przez oszustów był to 10 tydzień i niewiele osób chciało sie podjąć a Pani Maria w przypadku niepowodzenia leków za które reczyła zaproponowała mi zabieg. Obiecała że nie zostawi mnie z problemem.Przed zamówieniem przeczesałam różne fora i zadnych negatywnych opinii nie znalazlam poza wczorajszym. Myśle ze ten wpis to moze byc twoja sprawa.
> 
> Myślcie co chcecie kazdy wybiera jak uwaza. Ale w tym przypadku ryzyko oszustwa jest minimalne.
> A zawiść podejrzewam niektórych tu handlarzy ze tak to nazwe przekracza ludzkie pojęcie.
> Myśle ze nawet z nia nie rozmawialas i nie wiesz co piszesz.
> 
> Ja jestem po udanej kuracji od tej Pani . Jak ktoś chce wiedzieć jak wszystko przebiegało to podac email. 
> W wolnej chwili odpisze


napisz - bklaudia@vp.pl  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi jeszcze nie doszla czekam i czekam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zadzwoniłam przed chwilą do Pani Marii, wydała się być uczciwą i profesjonalną osobą. Cały czas powtarzała, że mam się zastanowić, że rozmowa nie jest wiążąca, że jak to przemyślę to mam do niej oddzwonić, bo na smsy nie odpowiada ze względu na to, że może mieć przez to problemy. Dziewczyny, zamawiałyście u tej Pani? Udało się?
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odebrałam paczke od Pani Marii i zaczynam kuracje będę pisac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kuracja dopochwowa plus jedna do polkniecia oby się udalo paczka z kurierem 276zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koniecznie informuj, jak ci idzie kuracja od Pani Marii, bo sama u niej zamówiłam. Powodzenia!
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok. Narazie oolknelam jedna tabletkę i 24godz przerwy pozniej dopochwowo,ale to jutro..a co zamowilas ?w ktorym tyg jestes?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na tabletki czeka sie ok miesiąca wiec rzeba wziać na to poprawkę.
> Idą z zagranicy gdzię przepisy są rystrykcyjne co do wysyłki jakichkolwiek leków więc sie ryzykuje.
> Moja podpowiedz jest taka: 
> -Rozmawiając zwracajcie uwagę czy ktoś ma pojęcie 
> -Czy sam sprzedawca proponuje sprawdzenie zawartości(wiemy co kupujemy) 
> -Przesyłka musi być za pobraniem (nie róbcie broń Boże wpłat na konto z góry!)
> -Leki muszą być oryginalnie zapakowane ( a nie rzucone do woreczka)
> 
> Ja z mężem na to zwracałam uwagę. Podpowiadał mi bo kupował części do auta przez  neta.


bzdura! zestawy od womenek wchodzą w 10-12 dni - zobaczcie na maszwybor.net - tam są dziewczyny, które na bieżąco dostają zestawy i robią aborcję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 4/5 tygodniu. Pani Maria doradziła mi, co będzie dla mnie odpowiednie i jak mam to brać. Sama mi powiedziała, że za pobraniem i że mam otworzyć przy kurierze, ale jakoś tak głupio mi będzie oglądać tabletki przy kurierze, bo się chłopak zdziwi. Wywarła na mnie ta kobieta dobre wrażenie, ale jeszcze nic do mnie nie przyszło, więc polecać nie mogę. Mam 20 lat, jest to ciąża z wpadki. Zawiodła nas antykoncepcja (prezerwatywy). Chłopak również mnie zawiódł swoim postępowaniem. W ogóle mnie nie wspiera, pojechał sobie na szkolenie z pracy i nawet nie zadzwoni. Chodzi sobie na imprezy z kolegami, a ja zostałam z tym wszystkim sama. 
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> DLACZEGO numer konta Women Help Women jest na osobę fizyczną?
> 
>     Adres banku adresata przelewu: Gustav Mahlerlaan 10, 1082 PP, Amsterdam, Holandia ????????????
>     DLACZEGO numer konta organizacji która rzekomo istnieje pod nazwą Women Help Women jest na osobę fizyczną????
>     Gustav Mahlerlaan?


haha, czytasz w ogóle to co tu wklejasz ? Jest wyraźnie napisane ADRES BANKU - Gustav Mahlerlaan 10, 1082 PP, Amsterdam, Holandia - to jest adres, ulica Gustava Mahlera, kompozytora, który nie żyje od ponad 100 lat, tak jak w Polsce mamy ulice Poniatowskiego, Rapackiego, Dmowskiego...

widać, ze jesteś handlarzem i zależy Ci na oczernieniu Womenek. 

Jedyne rzetelne informacje na temat aborcji farmakologicznej na maszwybor.net

----------


## zisia

Stanowczo odradzam stosowanie tabletek poronnych. ja byłam na tyle głupia i to zrobiłam i teraz bardzo żałuje swojej decyzji. Wiele teraz mam po nich problemów zdrowotnych i już za sobą pobyt w szpitalu bo dostałam po nich bardzo dużego krwotoku. Naprawdę ostrzegam nie stosujcie tych środków jak chcecie żyć. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ci idzie kuracja od Pani Marii? Jak się czujesz po tabletce 24 godzinnej? 
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak ci idzie kuracja od Pani Marii? Jak się czujesz po tabletce 24 godzinnej? 
> Klaudia


Pani maria nie ma żadnej tabletki 24 godzinnej, bo jak tu już było wiele razy pisane, w Polsce nie kupicie RU, choćby handlarz zarzekał się na życie własnych dzieci, nie ma oryginału. A pani maria prowadzi tu elegancką kampanię reklamową, polegającą na dodawaniu kolejnych wpisów podszywających się pod dziewczyny wykonujące aborcję jej rzekomym super zestawem

na pierwszy rzut oka widać sztuczność tych wpisów..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sztuczność czyich wpisów? Zadzwoniłam dzisiaj do niej i wydała mi się być wiarygodną kobietą. 
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takim razie przeprowadzenie pomyślnie aborcji udaje się bez ru? Jakoś dziewczynom udaje się poronić? Jest to więc możliwe bez ru?
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc Klaudia odpisuje bo juz mineło prawie 10 godz od pierwszej dawki i mam lekki mdlościi ból w podbrzuszu zauwazyłam tez że mam dreszcze raz mi zimno a raz ciepło. Zobaczymy co bedzie dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Komus zalezy żeby oczernić Marie ale to nie moja sprawa mi pomogla. Gdy dzwonilam na koniec z podziękowaniami to pytałam jak się odwdzieczyc ? Mówiła ze jesteśmy kwita i że też sie cieszy ze sie udało. 
Na sam koniec naszej współpracy sugerowałam ze ja zareklamuje a ona na to ze nie trzeba absolutnie wiec ja sie pytam gdzie tu nieuczciwość? 
A to ze ma pojęcie to sie z pewnoscia zgodze tym mnie chyba najbardziej przekonala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W takim razie przeprowadzenie pomyślnie aborcji udaje się bez ru? Jakoś dziewczynom udaje się poronić? Jest to więc możliwe bez ru?
> Klaudia


Aborcja samym misoprostolem jest możliwa, przecież tego nie neguję. Są po prostu mniejsze szanse na powodzenie, niż przy zestawie z RU. Chodzi tylko o to,że nabieracie się na bajeczki sprzedawców, typu "maria" którzy mamią was opowiadaniami o tabletce dwudziestoczterogodzinnej, a wciskają wam za trzy stowki Arthrotec, który kosztuje 50 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To trudno, wolę już przepłacić, ale mieć to wszystko za sobą. Jest mi bardzo ciężko. Zostałam z tym sama, to mnie przytłacza. 
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzwoniłam dziś do tej Pani Mari i mi powiedziała że jak chce kupić tabletki to wpłata tylko na konto bo już nie wysyła za pobraniem. Tak ja jej wpłacę kasę a ona mi nic nie wyślę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc Klaudia odpisuje bo juz mineło prawie 10 godz od pierwszej dawki i mam lekki mdlościi ból w podbrzuszu zauwazyłam tez że mam dreszcze raz mi zimno a raz ciepło. Zobaczymy co bedzie dalej


Cześć, może wymienimy się telefonami? Będziemy mogły się nawzajem wspierać. Zostaw swój adres mailowy, jeśli masz ochotę wymienić się kontaktami.

Klaudia

PS Czy Pani Maria jest wiarygodna, nie oszukała cię?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co Ty pierdo... ja tez dziś dzwoniłam i o żadnej wpłacie na konto nie ma mowy.
Sama proponuje sprawdzenie i pobranie. A ja juz wiem kim Ty jestes !
To Ty chandlujesz tu cytotekiem. I piszesz wciąż negatywne opinie na marie i innych.
Mój chłopak sprawdził twoje IP . Wez sie dziewczyno ogarnij.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aborcja samym misoprostolem jest możliwa, przecież tego nie neguję. Są po prostu mniejsze szanse na powodzenie, niż przy zestawie z RU. Chodzi tylko o to,że nabieracie się na bajeczki sprzedawców, typu "maria" którzy mamią was opowiadaniami o tabletce dwudziestoczterogodzinnej, a wciskają wam za trzy stowki Arthrotec, który kosztuje 50 zł



To idz i kup za 50 zł. Dlaczego jesteś na tym forum? Bo nie rozumiem...
Na babski rozum -  

1 ktoś ma do tego dojście lub znajomości (u mechanika za usługe też płacisz a nawet za porade czasami)
2 ktoś nastawia sie na ryzyko wpadki (roztrzepana klijentka np. łaczy leki z alkoholem)
3 Albo musi zalatwic recepte ( łapówka lekarska)
4 Moze musi po to pojechać gdzieś ( koszty paliwa)
5 Aha i ja jeszcze miałam kontakt telefoniczny

Skąd wiesz że ona wysyła Ru? Zamawiałaś? 

I Ty piszesz ze cena 200-300 zł wygurowana?? Zdrowa jesteś?? Chyba nie!!
Ty chyba chcesz żeby za te 50 zł ktos sprzedal i dostarczył Tobie do domu- zastanów sie!
No chyba że wolisz Vit C za 500zł bez sprawdzenia zawartości
Bez obrazy ale nie grzeszysz rozumem

P.S Daj się wypowiedzieć osobom które skorzystały i co one maja do opowiedzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumiem twojego bełkotu, poza tym, że nie interesuje mnie to , ile Ty wydajesz żeby zdobyć Art i potem go sprzedawać za horrendalne pieniądze.

Nie potrzebuję kupować arthrotecu za 50 zł, bo jak jeszcze raz wpadnę, to zamówię oryginalny zestaw od WHW i nie będe się martwić "uda się? nie uda? " 

A jestem Tu po to , żeby ostrzegać przed takimi jak Ty, zaślepionymi mamoną handlarzami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 15zaczynam swoja kuracje ...trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co Ty pierdo... ja tez dziś dzwoniłam i o żadnej wpłacie na konto nie ma mowy.
> Sama proponuje sprawdzenie i pobranie. A ja juz wiem kim Ty jestes !
> To Ty chandlujesz tu cytotekiem. I piszesz wciąż negatywne opinie na marie i innych.
> Mój chłopak sprawdził twoje IP . Wez sie dziewczyno ogarnij.


Marysiu nie zastraszaj ludzi bo ja nie handluję niczym. Owszem napisałam tu komentarz, ale nie ten. Napisałam, żeby dziewczyny uwazały i tyle. Natomiast do ip mojego czy też innego komputera osoby zamieszczającej tu posty na forum może mieć dostęp tylko admin, moderator tej strony, a nie twój chłopak. Gdyby każdy miał dostęp do ip osób nie zarejestrowanych to większość z handlarzy i ty takze mieliby kłopoty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To noe jest forum do kłótni tylko żeby sobie pomoc i opisać swoja sytuacje po co te spory kto jest kim.. Zachowujecie siw jak gowniary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc Klaudia odpisuje bo juz mineło prawie 10 godz od pierwszej dawki i mam lekki mdlościi ból w podbrzuszu zauwazyłam tez że mam dreszcze raz mi zimno a raz ciepło. Zobaczymy co bedzie dalej



Klaudia zaczęłam rano kuracje dopochwową jestem po pierwszej dawce. Boli mnie brzuch i krzyże tak jak miałam do porodu. Mam podwyższoną temperaturę. I lekko zaróżowiony śluz w pochwie czy ktoś też tak miał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co rozmawialam z p Mari to to normalne ja o 15 tez zaczynam dopochwowo który jestes rydz i ile musialas dac tabletek tobdochwowo za 1razem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To noe jest forum do kłótni tylko żeby sobie pomoc i opisać swoja sytuacje po co te spory kto jest kim.. Zachowujecie siw jak gowniary


W pewnym sensie masz rację, ale siedzą tu też osoby, które zostały oszukane przez tutejszych handlarzy i handlary i chcą ostrzec innych. Niech się łaskawie cofnie jedna z drugą kilka stron dalej lub wejdzie na inny temat, a się przekona, że były przypadki osób handlujących, które same siebie polecały i pisały komentarze. Czytałam tu kilka dni temu posty z tego roku gdzie handlarz którego numer tel. zaczynał się jesli pamięć mnie nie myli od 508...... sam siebie polecał i oszukał wiele osób. Mnie osobiście osoba Mari wydaje się mocno podejrzana jak czytam te wszystkie posty, ale to takie moje prywatne odczucie wy róbcie co chcecie może ja się mylę, a autorki innych postów to tylko wściekła konkurencja, a może nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Marysiu nie zastraszaj ludzi bo ja nie handluję niczym. Owszem napisałam tu komentarz, ale nie ten. Napisałam, żeby dziewczyny uwazały i tyle. Natomiast do ip mojego czy też innego komputera osoby zamieszczającej tu posty na forum może mieć dostęp tylko admin, moderator tej strony, a nie twój chłopak. Gdyby każdy miał dostęp do ip osób nie zarejestrowanych to większość z handlarzy i ty takze mieliby kłopoty.


Ty uważasz ze nikt tego nie śledzi? Tu się ździwisz! Słyszałaś o inwigilacji w naszym kraju? Służby same sobie roboty nie szukają.
Jaką Ty szkołę skończyłaś chyba podstawową tylko. I nie jestem Marysia. Przerabiałam tez temat i mam już jakieś spostrzeżenia. Rozważaliśmy różne możliwości z chłopakiem więc się nimi dziele może się komuś przyda jakbyś nie zauważyła ja nikogo nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fakt faktem trzeba byc czujnym i zaufania noe moec do nikogo ale kto nie ryzykuje ten sie nie dowie ja zakupilam u Pani Marysi zestaw i wszystko sie okarze co i jak..sama sie obawiam jak karzdy ale cos za cos

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z tego co rozmawialam z p Mari to to normalne ja o 15 tez zaczynam dopochwowo który jestes rydz i ile musialas dac tabletek tobdochwowo za 1razem



6/7 tydz i 8 jednorazowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I przepraszam za bledy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6/7 tydz i 8 jednorazowo


To tak jak ja..i jak się czujesz odrazu miałaś bole?czy po 7godz wytrzymujesz bez oddawania moczu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6/7 tydz i 8 jednorazowo


Daj znac po następnych dawkach jak siw czujesz i jak będzie po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty uważasz ze nikt tego nie śledzi? Tu się ździwisz! Słyszałaś o inwigilacji w naszym kraju? Służby same sobie roboty nie szukają.
> Jaką Ty szkołę skończyłaś chyba podstawową tylko. I nie jestem Marysia. Przerabiałam tez temat i mam już jakieś spostrzeżenia. Rozważaliśmy różne możliwości z chłopakiem więc się nimi dziele może się komuś przyda jakbyś nie zauważyła ja nikogo nie polecam


Twój poziom wypowiedzi i wciskanie ludziom kitu świadczy na twoją niekorzyść. A wychodzi na to, że ty masz słabe wykształcenie bo twoja wiedza jest na poziomie kilkuletniego dziecka. Może jeszcze napiszesz, że ten twój chłopak jest właśnie ze służb specjalnych i kontroluje IP naszych postów, może jest agentem FBI?
Napisz jeszcze coś ciekawego poprawisz nam wszystkim humory, posiejemy się chętnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Twój poziom wypowiedzi i wciskanie ludziom kitu świadczy na twoją niekorzyść. A wychodzi na to, że ty masz słabe wykształcenie bo twoja wiedza jest na poziomie kilkuletniego dziecka. Może jeszcze napiszesz, że ten twój chłopak jest właśnie ze służb specjalnych i kontroluje IP naszych postów, może jest agentem FBI?
> Napisz jeszcze coś ciekawego poprawisz nam wszystkim humory, posiejemy się chętnie



Nie jest z FBI tylko jest informatykiem!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jest z FBI tylko jest informatykiem!



Aha nieuku FBI jest w USA a nie w Polsce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jest z FBI tylko jest informatykiem!


Tak to świetnie to dawaj ten numer IP skoro każdy informatyk i inny coś tam wiedzący ma dostęp do takich danych. Jesli IP będzie się zgadzała z moim to mnie i pewnie większość już tu nie zastaniesz bo każdy się będzie bał cokolwiek pisać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To tak jak ja..i jak się czujesz odrazu miałaś bole?czy po 7godz wytrzymujesz bez oddawania moczu


Radziła mi zebym nadmiernie nie piła i tak tez robie. Narazie mnie nie ciśnie hihihi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak to świetnie to dawaj ten numer IP skoro każdy informatyk i inny coś tam wiedzący ma dostęp do takich danych. Jesli IP będzie się zgadzała z moim to mnie i pewnie większość już tu nie zastaniesz bo każdy się będzie bał cokolwiek pisać


Skontaktuj sie z jakimkolwiek informatykiem i zapytaj o to - zobaczysz co Ci powie.
Czytaj uważnie ja też napisałam ze służby same sobie zajecia nie szukają moze i wiedza o tym forum i tyle.
Oni wkroczą np przy odbiorze osobistym i co? 
Nie łudz sie że w dzisiejszych czasach jestes anonimowa w sieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aha nieuku FBI jest w USA a nie w Polsce


Oświecona z tym FBI to był żart, ironia czy jak wolisz. Rozumiesz pojęcie żartu, ironii wiesz co te słowa znaczą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nudzi mnie juz to uswiadamianie Ciebie bo masz płytkie pojęcie na światopogląd.
Pozdrawiam
aha poogladaj troche programów popularno-naukowych a nie tylko kulinarne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wygląda zestaw tabletek od P.Marii? Bierze się je dopochwowo wszystkie na raz czy co kilka godzin? Czy podczas tego zabiegu nie można siusiać? 
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nudzi mnie juz to uswiadamianie Ciebie bo masz płytkie pojęcie na światopogląd.
> Pozdrawiam
> aha poogladaj troche programów popularno-naukowych a nie tylko kulinarne


Nie zmieniaj tematu podaj ten numer IP i udowodnij swój głęboki światopogląd i talent szpiegowski swojego chłopaka. A w nagrodę coś Tobie ugotuję skoro twierdzisz, że jestem amatorką programów kulinarnych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wygląda zestaw tabletek od P.Marii? Bierze się je dopochwowo wszystkie na raz czy co kilka godzin? Czy podczas tego zabiegu nie można siusiać? 
> Klaudia


Nie powinnaś oddawać moczu z tego względu ze jest to kiracja dopochwowa wszystko musi siwbrozpuscicbpo 7godz spokojnie juz można najpierw 8sztuk pozniej 3 a na końcu jedna pani Maria wszystko powie telefonicznie krok po kroku bo to xalezy od tyg ciąży itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie powinnaś oddawać moczu z tego względu ze jest to kiracja dopochwowa wszystko musi siwbrozpuscicbpo 7godz spokojnie juz można najpierw 8sztuk pozniej 3 a na końcu jedna pani Maria wszystko powie telefonicznie krok po kroku bo to xalezy od tyg ciąży itd


Dziewczyny !!!! toż to jakaś znachorka !!! jak tyle możecie nie sikać tyle godzin? zapytajcie jakiegokolwiek prawdziwego lekarza, czym to grozi, poczytajcie o cofaniu się moczu do nerek !. Baba wciska wam jakieś historyjki, a wy nawet nie bierzecie pod uwagę, że może to zagrażać waszemu życiu. Po za tym 8 tabletek to o wiele za duża dawka, może doprowadzić do tak silnej biegunki, że odwodnicie się w kilka godzin i umrzecie. Błagam Was, zanim zaczniecie łykać jakiekolwiek tabletki od jakiejś znachorzycy, poczytajcie chociaż odrobinę na temat aborcji farmakologicznej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny !!!! toż to jakaś znachorka !!! jak tyle możecie nie sikać tyle godzin? zapytajcie jakiegokolwiek prawdziwego lekarza, czym to grozi, poczytajcie o cofaniu się moczu do nerek !. Baba wciska wam jakieś historyjki, a wy nawet nie bierzecie pod uwagę, że może to zagrażać waszemu życiu. Po za tym 8 tabletek to o wiele za duża dawka, może doprowadzić do tak silnej biegunki, że odwodnicie się w kilka godzin i umrzecie. Błagam Was, zanim zaczniecie łykać jakiekolwiek tabletki od jakiejś znachorzycy, poczytajcie chociaż odrobinę na temat aborcji farmakologicznej


Wystarczy wejść na stronę WOW i nie tylko tam piszę jak dawkować i inne ważne informację. Oczywiście, że można oddawać mocz itd. Tu na forum temacie o arthrotecu jest mnóstwo dobrych informacji na różnych stronach od dziewczyn, które dokonały aborcji farmakologicznej z pozytywnym skutkiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaja jest konkretna strona wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ps: A ze swojej strony dodam bo już jestem po.,że przyjmowanie dopochwowo jest dość ryzykowne bo jeśli coś będzie nie tak i zaistnieje potrzeba wezwania pogotowia i znajdziecie się w szpitalu to lekarz przy badaniu stwierdzi obecność tych tabletek bo zostaną resztki. Ja i inne osoby uważają, że najbezpieczniejszą metodą jest przyjmowanie pod język dzięki temu lekarz nic nie wykryje i jest to bardziej skuteczne. I powtarzam po koleżance z postu wyżej, nie słuchać bzdur.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaja jest konkretna strona wow


wiarygodne i rzetelne strony dotyczące aborcji farmakologicznej:

womenhelp.org

womenonweb.org

womenonwaves.org

i polskie forum - maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiarygodne i rzetelne strony dotyczące aborcji farmakologicznej:
> 
> womenhelp.org
> 
> womenonweb.org
> 
> womenonwaves.org
> 
> i polskie forum - maszwybor.net


Fajnie, ze zamieściłaś te linki może dziewczyny się opamiętają i nie będą słuchać tych debilnych rad niedouczonych handlarzy bo może dojść do tragedii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ps: A ze swojej strony dodam bo już jestem po.,że przyjmowanie dopochwowo jest dość ryzykowne bo jeśli coś będzie nie tak i zaistnieje potrzeba wezwania pogotowia i znajdziecie się w szpitalu to lekarz przy badaniu stwierdzi obecność tych tabletek bo zostaną resztki. Ja i inne osoby uważają, że najbezpieczniejszą metodą jest przyjmowanie pod język dzięki temu lekarz nic nie wykryje i jest to bardziej skuteczne. I powtarzam po koleżance z postu wyżej, nie słuchać bzdur.


A miałaś te tabletki od P.Marii? Wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,od razu uprzedzam,ze nie jestem handlarka.Od pewnego czasu sledze wpisy na forum,gdyz kiedys tez potrzebowałam pomocy i sie udało.Przeleciałam wojka GOOGLE w celu info.o tabl.i moge z cała stanowczoscia stwierdzic,ze 98% handlarzy nie posiada tabl.RU jak to reklamuja.Nieprawda jest tez to,ze w Polsce sa nie do zdobycia,jest to trudne ale mozliwe.Dowiedziałam sie,ze srodek ten stosowany jest przy leczeniu kilku innych chorob i jest do kupienia w aptekach oczywiscie na recepte i pod inna nazwa niz potocznie sie uzywa.Mnie sie udało.Mam niezły ubaw jak czytam te wszystkie wpisy,trwa istna wojna pomiedzy handlarzami o klienta i o to aby zdyskredytowac konkurencje,czesc z tych co jada na handlarzy robia dla women.....a pozostali handlarze tocza batalie miedzy soba wzajemnie sie oczerniajac.Najgorsze jest to,ze cierpia na tym osoby potrzebujace pomocy.Prosze nie pytac mnie jak zdobyc ten srodek,nie chce ułatwiac sprawy handlarzom i pseudo lekarzom.ps.do przeprowadzenia skutecznej terapii nie jest wcale niezbedne RU ale prawdopodobienstwo powodzenia jest troche mniejsze,pewnie ktos z ,,walczacych"bedzie probował mnie za ten wpis atakowac na forum ale mam to wszystko w p.........e!!! i nawet nie bede wchodzic w dyskus.pa dziewczeta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To lepiej doustnie czy dopochwowo? Ponoc w smaku obrzydliwe i piecze s usta a wiec jak najlepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A miałaś te tabletki od P.Marii? Wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem?


Nie, miałam, tabletek tylko z fundacji WOW i dawkowałam tak jak radzą lekarze. Jesli chodzi o dawkowanie to jest tak samo bo arthrotec, cytotec czy zestaw z fundacji zawierają ten sam składnik. Z tym, że zestaw z WOW zawiera jeszcze tabletkę RU. którą bierzemy na 24h przed zaplanowanym zabiegiem. Na stronie fundacji jest podane dawkowanie dla zestawu i wytyczne jak np dawkować arthrotec itd...
Ps: Zwróciłam się o pomoc do fundacji bo wcześniej kupiłam od osoby z ogłoszenia i zostałam oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie, miałam, tabletek tylko z fundacji WOW i dawkowałam tak jak radzą lekarze. Jesli chodzi o dawkowanie to jest tak samo bo arthrotec, cytotec czy zestaw z fundacji zawierają ten sam składnik. Z tym, że zestaw z WOW zawiera jeszcze tabletkę RU. którą bierzemy na 24h przed zaplanowanym zabiegiem. Na stronie fundacji jest podane dawkowanie dla zestawu i wytyczne jak np dawkować arthrotec itd...
> Ps: Zwróciłam się o pomoc do fundacji bo wcześniej kupiłam od osoby z ogłoszenia i zostałam oszukana


Dawkowanie nie jest takie same, bo mając zestaw przyjmujesz RU, i po 24 h misoprostol w schemacie 4-2 co cztery godziny, a mając sam misoprostol (Arthrotec, Cytotec) przyjmujesz 3-5 dawek co trzy godziny po cztery tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To lepiej doustnie czy dopochwowo? Ponoc w smaku obrzydliwe i piecze s usta a wiec jak najlepiej


tylko ponoć. Tak na prawdę nic nie piecze, fakt smak nie ciekawy coś jak kreda, ale da się znieść. Już zostało to napisane, że lepiej pod język z uwagi na fakt, że w przypadku ewentualnego szpitala twoja próba aborcji moze się wydać, a wtedy moze być nie ciekawie dla ciebie i nie tylko oraz to, że wiele osób uważa, ze metoda doustna jest skuteczniejsza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To lepiej doustnie czy dopochwowo? Ponoc w smaku obrzydliwe i piecze s usta a wiec jak najlepiej


Smak arthrotecu jest obrzydliwy przez ten rdzeń z diclofenakiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dawkowanie nie jest takie same, bo mając zestaw przyjmujesz RU, i po 24 h misoprostol w schemacie 4-2 co cztery godziny, a mając sam misoprostol (Arthrotec, Cytotec) przyjmujesz 3-5 dawek co trzy godziny po cztery tabletki


ok, sorry mój błąd dlatego, że stosowałam zestaw a o innych niezbyt uważnie czytałam. Generalnie chodzi o to aby dziewczyny się informowały co do stosowania tylko na konkretnych stronach takich jak funadcja WOW, a nie słuchały handlarzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak dawkować doustnie jak juz jednego tabsa polknelam 24 przed następnym krokiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Smak arthrotecu jest obrzydliwy przez ten rdzeń z diclofenakiem


tak a wiesz, że rdzeń się wyciąga bo właśnie ten diclofenak moze mieć wpływ na to czy aborcja się uda. Tabletke się przecina i wyjmuje się rdzeń, który się wyrzuca. Było o tym na tym forum i nie tylko mnóstwo informacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz zglupialam i nie wiem co robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak a wiesz, że rdzeń się wyciąga bo właśnie ten diclofenak moze mieć wpływ na to czy aborcja się uda. Tabletke się przecina i wyjmuje się rdzeń, który się wyrzuca. Było o tym na tym forum i nie tylko mnóstwo informacji


niektóre dziewczyny nie wyciągają, tylko wypluwają jak się otoczka rozpuści i wtedy właśnie piecze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak dawkować doustnie jak juz jednego tabsa polknelam 24 przed następnym krokiem


a skąd miałaś ten zestaw i jak była zapakowana i opisana ta tabletka 24 przed?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hmm zapakowana w kwadratowy to srebne od tabletek nie wiem jak to nazwać tabletka biala taka dluzsza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zero opisów kontakt telefoniczny arthotec org zapakowany

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hmm zapakowana w kwadratowy to srebne od tabletek nie wiem jak to nazwać tabletka biala taka dluzsza


Czyli wycięta z jakiegoś blistra, ok to już wiemy, że nie była oryginalna, więc dawkujesz arthrotec normalnie - przyjmujesz 3 do 5 dawek co trzy godziny po cztery tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie a skąd wiwsz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12szt arthoceptu pomoże 3dawki w 6tyg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie a skąd wiwsz


co skąd wiem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd wiesz ze nie orginalna fuck to co to moglo byc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd wiesz ze nie orginalna fuck to co to moglo byc


bo sto milionów razy tu się pisze, że HANDLARZE NIE MAJĄ ORYGINALNEGO RU, BO TO LEK ŚCISŁEGO ZARACHOWANIA, WYDAWANY W KLINIKACH ABORCYJNYCH NA RECEPTĘ, W POLSCE NIEDOSTĘPNY I NIEDOPUSZCZONY DO OBROTU.

Miałam oryginalny zestaw w ręku, więc wiem jak wygląda, że Ru jest na jednym blistrze razem z misoprostolem, widziałam też na maszwybor.net zdjęcia oszukanych zestawów, i tam właśnie były takie wycięte tabletki jak opisujesz, i jest to najprawdopodobniej MIG - tabletka przeciwbólowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To arthrotrc najlepiej doustnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To arthrotrc najlepiej doustnie


mozesz brać doustnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja bym chyba jednak wolała wziąć arthrotec dopochwowo 
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja bym chyba jednak wolała wziąć arthrotec dopochwowo 
> Klaudia


Ciekawe co powiesz jak wylądujesz w szpitalu i lekarz znajdzie przy badaniu resztki tabletek. A takie sytuacje się zdarzały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiecie co, w temacie o arthrotecu na tym forum znalazłam jakiś czas temu bardzo obszerny post dziewczyny, która opisała ze szczegółami jak przeprowadzić aborcję farmakologiczna i inne ważne informację wszystko to pokrywało się z tym co jest na stronach fundacji. Poszukam tego postu i go tu wkleję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiecie co, w temacie o arthrotecu na tym forum znalazłam jakiś czas temu bardzo obszerny post dziewczyny, która opisała ze szczegółami jak przeprowadzić aborcję farmakologiczna i inne ważne informację wszystko to pokrywało się z tym co jest na stronach fundacji. Poszukam tego postu i go tu wkleję.


jeśli możesz to go wklej, chętnie poczytam na ten temat, bo już sama głupieję od tych informacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli możesz to go wklej, chętnie poczytam na ten temat, bo już sama głupieję od tych informacji


Mam to i wklejam mam nadzieję, że pomoże:

eśli podejrzewasz, że jesteś w ciąży i test wyszedł pozytywnie powinnaś udać się do ginekologa i zrobić badanie USG aby potwierdzić ciążę i ewentualnie wykluczyć ciążę pozamaciczną inne powikłania.
Kiedy lekarz potwierdzi ciąże możesz wykonać zabieg maksymalnie do 12 tyg. ciąży za pomocą zestawu z WOW (98% skuteczności) lub tabletami Cytotec lub Arthrotec ( 70-90%skuteczności). 
ZESTAW Z WOW
Tabletkę RU przyjmujemy na 24h przed pozostałymi
Po 24h przyjmujemy Mizoprostol 4 tabletki pod język na 30 min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
CYTOTEC
4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
ARTHROTEC
należy rozkroić delikatnie każdą tabletkę i wyjąć twardy rdzeń Diklofenak, który wyrzucamy
4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
Do zabiegu należy się odpowiednio przygotować tzn.: zapas podpasek, środki przeciwbólowe (dosyć mocne) Ketonal, Ibuprofen MAX, Paracetamol itd...wszystkie z grupy niesteroidowych, innych nie wolno
W trakcie zabiegu możesz się spodziewać gorączki, dreszczy, biegunki, bólu i silnego krwawienia. 
krwawienie może wystąpić już po pierwszej dawce, ale również po ostatniej, zdarzały się także przypadki, że do poronienia dochodziło kilka dni po zabiegu.
Jeśli w trakcie zabiegu wystąpi krwotok, utrata przytomności, gorączka itd...i nie ustępuje po przyjęciu ostatniej dawki należy udać się po pomoc do najbliższego szpitala, a w skrajnych przypadkach wezwać pogotowie. Kiedy znajdziesz się w szpitalu nie musisz się przyznawać do przyjmowania tabletek ponieważ lekarz nie jest w stanie ustalić czy do poronienia doszło w sposób naturalny czy też za pomocą tabletek poronnych, ale pod warunkiem, że tabletki przyjmowało się pod język. Jeśli jednak przyjmowałaś dopochwowo to resztki tabletek mogą być widoczne przy badaniu, dlatego odradzam tą metodę. 
Jeśli zabieg przebiegł prawidłowo bez komplikacji po kilku dniach powinnaś udać się na badanie USG aby potwierdzić poronienie oraz dowiedzieć się czy nie jest konieczny zabieg łyżeczkowania w przypadku złego oczyszczania się macicy.
Jeśli po badaniu USG okaże się, że wszystko jest w porządku to miesiączka powinna wystąpić 4-6 tyg. od poronienia. 
Po poronieniu krwawienie może trwać nawet dwa tyg. lub krócej wszystko zależy od tego jak szybko się oczyszczasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, i w tym tekście też jest błąd co do dawkowania zestawu :

"ZESTAW Z WOW
Tabletkę RU przyjmujemy na 24h przed pozostałymi
Po 24h przyjmujemy Mizoprostol 4 tabletki pod język na 30 min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny"


przy zestawie od womenek do 12 tc bierzemy misoprostol w schemacie 4-2 w odstępie czterogodzinnym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za przydatne informacje. Czyli pod język w celu bezpieczeństwa, okej. Dzisiaj zamawiam tabletki.
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, i w tym tekście też jest błąd co do dawkowania zestawu :
> 
> "ZESTAW Z WOW
> Tabletkę RU przyjmujemy na 24h przed pozostałymi
> Po 24h przyjmujemy Mizoprostol 4 tabletki pod język na 30 min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny"
> 
> 
> przy zestawie od womenek do 12 tc bierzemy misoprostol w schemacie 4-2 w odstępie czterogodzinnym


Tak tez to teraz wyłapałam postaram się edytować tekst co do dawkowania posprawdzam i wkleję ponownie. Nie czytałam go zbyt uważnie kilka dni temu jak go znalazłam w temacie o arthrotecu na str 172

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tez to teraz wyłapałam postaram się edytować tekst co do dawkowania posprawdzam i wkleję ponownie. Nie czytałam go zbyt uważnie kilka dni temu jak go znalazłam w temacie o arthrotecu na str 172


A teraz?

Jeśli podejrzewasz, że jesteś w ciąży i test wyszedł pozytywnie powinnaś udać się do ginekologa i zrobić badanie USG aby potwierdzić ciążę i ewentualnie wykluczyć ciążę pozamaciczną inne powikłania.
Kiedy lekarz potwierdzi ciąże możesz wykonać zabieg maksymalnie do 12 tyg. ciąży za pomocą zestawu z WOW (98% skuteczności) lub tabletami Cytotec lub Arthrotec ( 70-90%skuteczności). 
ZESTAW Z WOW
Tabletkę RU przyjmujemy na 24h przed pozostałymi. Lek ten hamuje wytwarzanie progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży.
Po 24 godzinach powinnaś umieścić 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod językiem i trzymać je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut, aż tabletki się rozpuszczą. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć resztki tabletek.
4 godziny po zażyciu pierwszej dawki Misoprostolu, powinnaś włożyć 2 kolejne tabletki Misoprostolu pod język. Ponownie trzymaj je pod językiem przez 30 minut. Nie połykaj tabletek przez przynajmniej 30 minut.
CYTOTEC
4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny w 3 dawkach w sumie 12 tabletek
ARTHROTEC
należy rozkroić delikatnie każdą tabletkę i wyjąć twardy rdzeń Diklofenak, który wyrzucamy
4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
Do zabiegu należy się odpowiednio przygotować tzn.: zapas podpasek, środki przeciwbólowe (dosyć mocne) Ketonal, Ibuprofen MAX, Paracetamol itd...wszystkie z grupy niesteroidowych, innych nie wolno
W trakcie zabiegu możesz się spodziewać gorączki, dreszczy, biegunki, bólu i silnego krwawienia. 
krwawienie może wystąpić już po pierwszej dawce, ale również po ostatniej, zdarzały się także przypadki, że do poronienia dochodziło kilka dni po zabiegu.
Jeśli w trakcie zabiegu wystąpi krwotok, utrata przytomności, gorączka itd...i nie ustępuje po przyjęciu ostatniej dawki należy udać się po pomoc do najbliższego szpitala, a w skrajnych przypadkach wezwać pogotowie. Kiedy znajdziesz się w szpitalu nie musisz się przyznawać do przyjmowania tabletek ponieważ lekarz nie jest w stanie ustalić czy do poronienia doszło w sposób naturalny czy też za pomocą tabletek poronnych, ale pod warunkiem, że tabletki przyjmowało się pod język. Jeśli jednak przyjmowałaś dopochwowo to resztki tabletek mogą być widoczne przy badaniu, dlatego odradzam tą metodę. 
Jeśli zabieg przebiegł prawidłowo bez komplikacji po kilku dniach powinnaś udać się na badanie USG aby potwierdzić poronienie oraz dowiedzieć się czy nie jest konieczny zabieg łyżeczkowania w przypadku złego oczyszczania się macicy.
Jeśli po badaniu USG okaże się, że wszystko jest w porządku to miesiączka powinna wystąpić 4-6 tyg. od poronienia. 
Po poronieniu krwawienie może trwać nawet dwa tyg. lub krócej wszystko zależy od tego jak szybko się oczyszczasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz jest ok  :Smile:  dodam tylko od siebie, że aborcję zestawem można wykonać również po 12 tc, ja sama robiłam w 14tc, tylko wtedy jest inne dawkowanie - 36 h odstępu między mife, a miso, i potem miso w schemacie 4-2-2 co trzy godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę dopochwowo mnie sie juz zygac chce a co dopiero jak wezmę tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz jest ok  dodam tylko od siebie, że aborcję zestawem można wykonać również po 12 tc, ja sama robiłam w 14tc, tylko wtedy jest inne dawkowanie - 36 h odstępu między mife, a miso, i potem miso w schemacie 4-2-2 co trzy godziny


To się cieszę i dodam jeszcze, że można by było wklejać ten tekst co kilka stron bo widzę że dziewczyną nie specjalnie się chce szukać po forum starych postów lub też nie mają czasu. Pomoże im to i dzięki tym informacją będą wiedzieć jak przeprowadzić aborcję farm. prawidłowo i nie będą musiały słuchać bzdur debilnych handlarzy jak np tej co mówiła że nie wolno sikać kilka godzin itp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gardło obolale...piecze boli wiec decyzja dopochwowa start godz 15

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie dokonałam zamówienia, w poniedziałek przesyłka będzie u mnie.
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O gggodz 15 przyjelam 1dawke narazie nie odczuwam bolu godz 19czeka mnie nastepna dawka...Pani Maria dzwoni i pyta jak się czuje..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala chodzę czekam na efekty ...czekanoe jest najgorsze ..jarac sie chce jak cholera..szukam sobie zajęć typu sprzatanie gotowanie itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A kto Ci broni jarac ? Ją paliłqm i się udało . Pewnie najmadrzejsza pani Maria zabrania, ttak samo jak sikac. A jak zaraz Cię złapie biegunka po miso, to korek sobie wsadzisz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nic nie mowie że ktoś broni mi tu jarac..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem na tyle inteligentna jak ty żeby sobie wkladac korrk w dupe..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem na tyle inteligentna jak ty żeby sobie wkladac korrk w dupe..


dziewczyny tyle się naszukałam wkleiłam tu post jak dokonać bezpiecznej aborcji itd wiec stosujcie się do tego, a nie słuchajcie jakieś Mari i jej głupot.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już jestem po wszystkim wydzielam jakies skrzepy, ciemna krew . Myśle ze sie Udało .  Odczekam jakis czas  jak radziła MAria i ide na USG upewnic sie w 100% . 
Dziwne rzeczy piszecie . Ciesze sie ze zaryzykowałam i nie posłuchałam tych waszych bredni bo dalej była bym z problemem. I wcale nie trzeba przepłacac. Na poczatku nie ukrywam miałam mieszane uczucia, 

A pani u której zamawialam nie zabrania sikac tylko na swoj rozum wiem ze jak wkladam czopka do pochwy to przez jakis czas nie moge sie wypróznic bo go zwyczajnie wysikam
a co do Twojej opinii o Ru to ja wiedzialam ze to nie oryginalna tab bo w Polsce jej nie da sie kupic a PAni u której kupiłam od razu mówiła ze to Europejski zamiennik

Ja jestem zadowolona i wdzięczna ale nikogo nie polecam bo pani sobie tego nie zyczyła 
a wy złośnice macie pole do popisu i piszcie setki komentarzy ja mam problem z głowy hahahaha wkońcu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mondrala jak dobrze poszukasz w necie to znajdziesz info ze juz w XVIIIw stosowano aborcje zwyklymi ziolami wiec Ameryki nie odkryłaś. I widze ze polecasz Womenki ciagle moze masz w nich jakies udziały??
i czemu tak jedziesz po Marii zamawialas u niej ? oszukała cie?? bylo cos nie tak?? tylko szczerze bo ja z nią rozmawialam i zastanawiam sie bo wydala sie O.K ale dzwonilam tez pod inne ogloszenia i tam  wielka lipa- pretensje ze wogule śmiem pytac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak bole ???



> Ja już jestem po wszystkim wydzielam jakies skrzepy, ciemna krew . Myśle ze sie Udało .  Odczekam jakis czas  jak radziła MAria i ide na USG upewnic sie w 100% . 
> Dziwne rzeczy piszecie . Ciesze sie ze zaryzykowałam i nie posłuchałam tych waszych bredni bo dalej była bym z problemem. I wcale nie trzeba przepłacac. Na poczatku nie ukrywam miałam mieszane uczucia, 
> 
> A pani u której zamawialam nie zabrania sikac tylko na swoj rozum wiem ze jak wkladam czopka do pochwy to przez jakis czas nie moge sie wypróznic bo go zwyczajnie wysikam
> a co do Twojej opinii o Ru to ja wiedzialam ze to nie oryginalna tab bo w Polsce jej nie da sie kupic a PAni u której kupiłam od razu mówiła ze to Europejski zamiennik
> 
> Ja jestem zadowolona i wdzięczna ale nikogo nie polecam bo pani sobie tego nie zyczyła 
> a wy złośnice macie pole do popisu i piszcie setki komentarzy ja mam problem z głowy hahahaha wkońcu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A kto Ci broni jarac ? Ją paliłqm i się udało . Pewnie najmadrzejsza pani Maria zabrania, ttak samo jak sikac. A jak zaraz Cię złapie biegunka po miso, to korek sobie wsadzisz ?


a skąd wiesz ze łapie biegunka po miso??? Oj wkopałaś się sama Handlaro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bolał krzyż i brzuch jak wzięłam całą dawkę dało się znieść pytałam czy moge brać leki przeciwbólowe ale osoba u której zamówiłam odradziła i teraz jestem słaba senna zaraz wezme prysznic i się położe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę arthrotec a nie miso tamta laska nawiedzona i nerwowa żadnej biegunki nie mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bolał krzyż i brzuch jak wzięłam całą dawkę dało się znieść pytałam czy moge brać leki przeciwbólowe ale osoba u której zamówiłam odradziła i teraz jestem słaba senna zaraz wezme prysznic i się położe


A u kogo bralas?ja u Pani Marii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dopiero wzięłam jedna dawkę o 19nastepna i 21ostatatbia dawka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja biorę arthrotec a nie miso tamta laska nawiedzona i nerwowa żadnej biegunki nie mam


Ja te zstosowałam ARTHROTEC i tylko do pochwy też nie było biegunki tylko delikatna temp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też u niej ale nie powinnysmy tego pisać bo nas zaraz obsmarują że to ona sama pisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja już jestem po wszystkim wydzielam jakies skrzepy, ciemna krew . Myśle ze sie Udało .  Odczekam jakis czas  jak radziła MAria i ide na USG upewnic sie w 100% . 
> Dziwne rzeczy piszecie . Ciesze sie ze zaryzykowałam i nie posłuchałam tych waszych bredni bo dalej była bym z problemem. I wcale nie trzeba przepłacac. Na poczatku nie ukrywam miałam mieszane uczucia, 
> 
> A pani u której zamawialam nie zabrania sikac tylko na swoj rozum wiem ze jak wkladam czopka do pochwy to przez jakis czas nie moge sie wypróznic bo go zwyczajnie wysikam
> a co do Twojej opinii o Ru to ja wiedzialam ze to nie oryginalna tab bo w Polsce jej nie da sie kupic a PAni u której kupiłam od razu mówiła ze to Europejski zamiennik
> 
> Ja jestem zadowolona i wdzięczna ale nikogo nie polecam bo pani sobie tego nie zyczyła 
> a wy złośnice macie pole do popisu i piszcie setki komentarzy ja mam problem z głowy hahahaha wkońcu


No to gratulujemy, ale potwierdź to USG. Wiesz poświęcę się i przekope cały internet i się dowiem co to za Europejski zamiennik RU i oczywiście napiszę tu co się dowiedziałam. Bo widzisz tak naprawdę każdy handlarz ma taki zamiennik RU w postaci tabletek przeciwbólowych typu MIG czy Paracetamol. Owszem zabiegi się często udają nawet bez RU lub też z rzekomym zamiennikiem bo działa sam Misoprostol zawarty w Arthrotecu czy Cytotecu. i dla twojej wiadomości nikt tu nie jest złośliwy i zawistny. Ja jestem już po i robiłam to zestawem z WOW z prawdziwym RU nie zamiennikiem, ale mimo to chce pomóc odszukałam i wkleiłam tu post dziewczyny gdzie są rzetelne (po poprawce) informację jak dokonać aborcji farmakologicznej z czego powinny dziewczyny korzystać a ty skoro wolisz rady Marii to twoja sprawa, ale nie każdy musi i chce z tego korzystać. A co jeśli już ma ten swój biznes tabletkowy to niech go ma skoro tabletki działają jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja też u niej ale nie powinnysmy tego pisać bo nas zaraz obsmarują że to ona sama pisze


No to ja mam to samo mam nadziwje ze tez się uda jak zrobisz usg i będziesz pewna daj znac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to ja mam to samo mam nadziwje ze tez się uda jak zrobisz usg i będziesz pewna daj znac


Oczywiście że dam znać.Dla mnie najważniejsze że poszło. Zgadzam sie z powyzsza opinią. Najważniejsze nie dać się oszukiwać. Pozdrawiam i życzę pomyślności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a skąd wiesz ze łapie biegunka po miso??? Oj wkopałaś się sama Handlaro


winny się tłumaczy chyba...skąd wiem że łapie biegunka po miso? ano stąd, że sama brałam miso i miałam biegunkę, to chyba nietrudne do wydedukowania ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej jestem w podbramkowej sytuacji potrzebuje pilnie tabletek prosze o kontakt do pewnej osoby czy 
pani maria jest uczciwą osobą godną zaufania prosze o kontakt  Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja biorę arthrotec a nie miso tamta laska nawiedzona i nerwowa żadnej biegunki nie mam


szkoda że tak niewiele wiecie na temat tego co bierzecie...substancją czynną w Arthrotecu i Cytotecu jest właśnie m i s o p r o s t o l, czyli nieważnie czy bierzecie któryś z powyższych, czy czysty misoprostol z zestawu, to jest jedno i to samo - miso.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez jestem po i mega szczesliwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> szkoda że tak niewiele wiecie na temat tego co bierzecie...substancją czynną w Arthrotecu i Cytotecu jest właśnie m i s o p r o s t o l, czyli nieważnie czy bierzecie któryś z powyższych, czy czysty misoprostol z zestawu, to jest jedno i to samo - miso.


Tak wszystkie zawierają tą samą ilość Misorprostolu, ale w zestawie masz jeszcze dodatkową jedną tabletkę RU 486 (Mifepristone) którą się bierze na 24h przed zabiegiem i ona ma za zadanie za hamować wydzielanie hormonu ciążowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W skład chemiczny to się nie zagłębiam ważne że pomogło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez jestem po i mega szczesliwa


Napisz proszę u kogo zamawiałaś że Ci się udało? Nie mam już kasy ani siły na kolejne rozczarowania.
Jeśli możesz to podaj jakiś kontakt na tabletki.Pliss

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz proszę u kogo zamawiałaś że Ci się udało? Nie mam już kasy ani siły na kolejne rozczarowania.
> Jeśli możesz to podaj jakiś kontakt na tabletki.Pliss


Masz dużo ogłoszeń tu i w temacie o arthrotecu str 308,307 i wcześniejsze. Kieruj się tylko zasadą nikomu nie wpłacaj na konto tylko za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przy kurierze lub listonoszu. Jeśli sprzedawca nie przewidział takiej przesyłki tylko chce na konto to masz pewność, że to zwykły oszust i po wpłacie nie dostaniesz nic! Dodam jeszcze, że powinnaś wiedzieć jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki arthrotec, cytotec czy też zestaw z WOW bo czasem ktoś ma na sprzedaż ponieważ zrezygnował z zabiegu. Zdjęcia są w internecie wystarczy poszukać i dowiesz się wszystkiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz dużo ogłoszeń tu i w temacie o arthrotecu str 308,307 i wcześniejsze. Kieruj się tylko zasadą nikomu nie wpłacaj na konto tylko za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przy kurierze lub listonoszu. Jeśli sprzedawca nie przewidział takiej przesyłki tylko chce na konto to masz pewność, że to zwykły oszust i po wpłacie nie dostaniesz nic! Dodam jeszcze, że powinnaś wiedzieć jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki arthrotec, cytotec czy też zestaw z WOW bo czasem ktoś ma na sprzedaż ponieważ zrezygnował z zabiegu. Zdjęcia są w internecie wystarczy poszukać i dowiesz się wszystkiego.


ok dziękuje poszukam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja czekam na tabletki. W poniedziałek mają przyjść. Chciałabym być już po wszystkim  :Frown: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz proszę u kogo zamawiałaś że Ci się udało? Nie mam już kasy ani siły na kolejne rozczarowania.
> Jeśli możesz to podaj jakiś kontakt na tabletki.Pliss


Ją bralam u pani Marysi kontakt telefoniczny przez całą kurację wszystko mówi co robić itd koszt 270zl z przesyłka pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia paczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ją bralam u pani Marysi kontakt telefoniczny przez całą kurację wszystko mówi co robić itd koszt 270zl z przesyłka pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia paczki


To ja też już u niej zamówiłam. Troche ją wypytałam wydaje się spoko. Dziekuję za info. Ilona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej jestem w podbramkowej sytuacji potrzebuje pilnie tabletek prosze o kontakt do pewnej osoby czy 
> pani maria jest uczciwą osobą godną zaufania prosze o kontakt  Ania


 zadzwon pod moj numer mam cytotec 501602784 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na pania marie oszustka wysyla tabletki w woreczku mowi ze ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci a wysyla bez i tab luzem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jestem Magda i chciałam opowiedzieć swoją historię  . Byłam na wakacjach w Zakopcu   poznałam fajnego gości i stało się wpadłam  wszystko było ok pełen kontakt wielka love  do momentu kiedy oznajmiłam że jestem w ciąży kontakt się urwał a ja zostałam sama z problemem byłam załamana bez mieszkania kasy  z brzuchem  szukałam pomocy zamówiłam zestaw od pana  oszukał mnie więc szukałam dalej po raz kolejny zamówiłam i zostałam  ............................i znowu nic zamiast leków witaminy miałam dość czas leciał tydzień po tygodniu byłam  przerażona nie miałam już ani siły ani kasy dałam sobie ostatnią szanse zamówiłam  leki przyszły niby wszystko ok ale zaczęłam kuracje i co i dalej nic byłam już w 14 tygodniu wiedziałam że nie mogę donosić bo już brałam jakieś leki i dziecko mogło by urodzić się chore a po za tym nie stać mnie było na dziecko  na tym forum znalazłam kontakt do pani Mari po kilku telefonach do niej postanowiłam że spróbuję ostatni raz  zamówiłam dostałam paczkę i zaczęłam kuracje miałam 16 tabletek dwie inne i 14 takich samych stosowałam je do pochwy a dwie miałam połknąć  wszystko działo się bardzo szybko miałam wysoką temperaturę ból brzucha dreszcze pojawiło się krwawienie skrzepy i w końcu poszło widziałam dokładnie co wydaliłam nie był to przyjemny widok ale wiedziałam że mój horror właśnie się skończył po tym jak to wyszło krwawiłam jeszcze i szły skrzepy temperatura spadła  pani Maria całą kuracje mnie wspierała pomagała mi bardzo  dziś jestem już po USG i wiem ze jest ok .Jestem bardzo wdzięczna tej kobiecie i polecam ją każdemu z czystym sumieniem  ten numer mam zapisany w awaryjnych kontaktach 664-282-302 oby był aktywny jak najdłużej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga na pania marie oszustka wysyla tabletki w woreczku mowi ze ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci a wysyla bez i tab luzem


przestań kłamać !!!!! DZIEWCZYNY POPATRZCIE KTO TO WPISUJE TO TA OD CYTOTECU MARTA!!!!! MI MARIA POMOGLA JESTEM PO UDANEJ KURACJI WSZYSTKO ORGINAL

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zadzwon pod moj numer mam cytotec 501602784 marta


uciekaj z naszego forum handluj na bazarze takie jak ty żerują tylko na naszym nieszczęściu jesteś kobietą jak możesz być taka perfidna czy tylko kasa się dla ciebie liczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwaga na pania marie oszustka wysyla tabletki w woreczku mowi ze ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci a wysyla bez i tab luzem


tak uwaga bo marta się reklamuje  hhhee żałosne  (laski ja wczoraj pisałam  robiłam kuracje i mi poszło leki oryginalne tak jak się umawiałam no i sprawdzenie ) alaska jakaś nawiedzona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja mam złotą rybkę nikt nie chce kupić .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jestem Magda i chciałam opowiedzieć swoją historię  . Byłam na wakacjach w Zakopcu   poznałam fajnego gości i stało się wpadłam  wszystko było ok pełen kontakt wielka love  do momentu kiedy oznajmiłam że jestem w ciąży kontakt się urwał a ja zostałam sama z problemem byłam załamana bez mieszkania kasy  z brzuchem  szukałam pomocy zamówiłam zestaw od pana  oszukał mnie więc szukałam dalej po raz kolejny zamówiłam i zostałam  ............................i znowu nic zamiast leków witaminy miałam dość czas leciał tydzień po tygodniu byłam  przerażona nie miałam już ani siły ani kasy dałam sobie ostatnią szanse zamówiłam  leki przyszły niby wszystko ok ale zaczęłam kuracje i co i dalej nic byłam już w 14 tygodniu wiedziałam że nie mogę donosić bo już brałam jakieś leki i dziecko mogło by urodzić się chore a po za tym nie stać mnie było na dziecko  na tym forum znalazłam kontakt do pani Mari po kilku telefonach do niej postanowiłam że spróbuję ostatni raz  zamówiłam dostałam paczkę i zaczęłam kuracje miałam 16 tabletek dwie inne i 14 takich samych stosowałam je do pochwy a dwie miałam połknąć  wszystko działo się bardzo szybko miałam wysoką temperaturę ból brzucha dreszcze pojawiło się krwawienie skrzepy i w końcu poszło widziałam dokładnie co wydaliłam nie był to przyjemny widok ale wiedziałam że mój horror właśnie się skończył po tym jak to wyszło krwawiłam jeszcze i szły skrzepy temperatura spadła  pani Maria całą kuracje mnie wspierała pomagała mi bardzo  dziś jestem już po USG i wiem ze jest ok .Jestem bardzo wdzięczna tej kobiecie i polecam ją każdemu z czystym sumieniem  ten numer mam zapisany w awaryjnych kontaktach 664-282-302 oby był aktywny jak najdłużej


Niezła ta kuracja szkoda słów w 14 tygodniu i w dodatku jakie dawkowanie, że nikt o takim nie słyszał. No cóż miejmy tylko nadzieję, żeby kiedyś nie doszło do tragedii. A moze byście sobie zobaczyły na stronie Women on Web jak się takie kuracje przeprowadza fachowo i jak wygląda dawkowanie 
Ps: dla szczekających obrończych cudownej znachorki Mari informuje, ze nie jestem konkurencją, handlarką, Martą itp osobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ja mam złotą rybkę nikt nie chce kupić .....


a ja mam 3 tabletki takie 4 inne 20 jeszcze innych te sobie wsadzisz tamte połkniesz na ostatnią popatrzysz i nawet w 8 miesiącu dojdzie do aborcji ciebie i nie tylko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty tutaj każdego znegujesz czy uczciwy czy nie. Tak jak już wcześniej dziewczyny pisały jakaś dziwna 
jesteś. Ale dobra wypowiedziałaś się już daj teraz szanse innym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem po kuracji od Pani Marii i tabletek w worku nie dostalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też zamawiałam i jestem już po i w moim przypadku tabletki nie były w woreczku tylko w blistrze
dlaczego wprowadzasz dziewczyny w błąd?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej ja już po  udało się  dzięki za kontakt do pani M

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WCZORAJ BYŁO JUŻ PO WSZYSTKIM ..... dzisiaj dochodzę do siebie udało się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uhhh, ehhhh, ohhhh pani Maria zrobiła mi dobrze !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ulala, ulala, pani Maria super tabsy maa!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, mam propozycje do dziewczyny ktora juz to przeszla, ktora otrzymala co potrzeba , nikt jej nie oszukal, i mi pomoze, oczywiscie odplatnie, nie mam czasu ryzykowac, zreszta u mnie juz troche pozno, 10tydz, potrzebuje zeby ktos mi wyslal tabletki, dobrze zeplace, jednak wymagam zdj na maila i zeby miec pewnosc od kogo co i jak, to chcialabym aby ta osoba wystawila lipna aukcje na allegro np telefon, ja bym kliknela pieniazki wyslala, wszystko byloby jasne, gdybym zostala oszukana to byloby to dla mnie pewnego rodzaju zabezpieczenie, jesli ktos jest zainetesowany prosze pisac na maila londynpolak@interia.pl (nie mieszkam w pl, mimo tego ze w kraju w ktorym wszystko jest dozwolone, nie jest to takie proste).pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, które są już po - bardzo was bolało, brałyście tabletki doustnie czy dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Właśnie otrzymałam swoją przesyłkę. Mam jedną tabletkę coś na podobieństwo Ru oraz 8 ARTHROTEC. 
Chciałabym ARTHROTEC wziąć dopochwowo. Nie dam rady pod język. Mam wziąć jednorazowo 4 tabletki do pochwy, 3 godziny przerwy i kolejna dawka czy w inny sposób? 
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć. Właśnie otrzymałam swoją przesyłkę. Mam jedną tabletkę coś na podobieństwo Ru oraz 8 ARTHROTEC. 
> Chciałabym ARTHROTEC wziąć dopochwowo. Nie dam rady pod język. Mam wziąć jednorazowo 4 tabletki do pochwy, 3 godziny przerwy i kolejna dawka czy w inny sposób? 
> Klaudia



za mało masz tych arthro, bo to RU to ściema. nie dasz rady dokupić gdzieś chociaż czterech ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za mało masz tych arthro, bo to RU to ściema. nie dasz rady dokupić gdzieś chociaż czterech ?


to dopiero 4-5 tydzień, musi się udać  :Frown: 
K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to dopiero 4-5 tydzień, musi się udać 
> K.


no to próbuj, skoro masz takie nastawienie  :Smile:  tydzień ciąży nie ma tu nic do rzeczy, arthrotec ma po prostu mniejszą skuteczność niż zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najpierw jedna przerwa 24h później arthotec jak zamawialas u pani Marii to żądz do niej i zapytaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz proszę u kogo zamawiałaś że Ci się udało? Nie mam już kasy ani siły na kolejne rozczarowania.
> Jeśli możesz to podaj jakiś kontakt na tabletki.Pliss



Cześć dziewczyny!
Ja chciałam dokonać aborcji farmakologicznej ..Zamówiłam zestaw z Women on web.Jadnak w oczekiwaniu na zestaw stało się to samoczynnie. Przeżyłam to paskudnie (w, zasadzie myślałam że nie przeżyję), bo ból był tak potężny że opadałam na nogach, bardzo długo żałowałam, gdybym mogła cofnąć czas to pewnie pojechałabym za granicę żeby tam zajęli się mną profesjonaliści. Wiem jednak że to zależy od człowieka, jeden przeżywa tak a drugi inaczej. Leki z women on web nie zdążyły dojść. I dlatego też tutaj jestem.
Pierwsza wysyłka z WOW miała być do mnie wysłana na początku października. Zamówiłam ją na UP w woj.mazowieckim bo na kujawsko-pomorskie nie wysyłają. Przeszła przez UC w Warszawie . I dotarła do mnie w piątek dnia 06.11.2015, w zasadzie nie jest mi ona już potrzebna, mam  kopertę, zaadresowaną z Indii (tabletki wysyłają przeważnie z Bombaju), no i chętnie ją odsprzedam. Otworzyłam ją aby sprawdzić zawartość-zestaw a-kare, zdjęcia przesyłki mogę wysłać na maila, jeśli któraś z Was jest w potrzebie to na pewno szybciej dojdzie to zwykłą pocztą Polską niż z drugiego końca świata... Mnie już nie jest potrzebna. Jakby któraś z Was była zainteresowana, piszcie na maila, odsprzedam tabletki -wyślę za pobraniem z możliwością otwarcia paczki przed  zapłatą, mogę wysłać zdjęcia na e-mail. Cena 450 zł z wysyłką : slodkakotka@op.pl.Możesz też odebrać osobiście w kujawsko-pomorskim.Nie jestem handlarzem . Mam tylko ten jeden zestaw.
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny!
> Ja chciałam dokonać aborcji farmakologicznej ..Zamówiłam zestaw z Women on web.Jadnak w oczekiwaniu na zestaw stało się to samoczynnie. Przeżyłam to paskudnie (w, zasadzie myślałam że nie przeżyję), bo ból był tak potężny że opadałam na nogach, bardzo długo żałowałam, gdybym mogła cofnąć czas to pewnie pojechałabym za granicę żeby tam zajęli się mną profesjonaliści. Wiem jednak że to zależy od człowieka, jeden przeżywa tak a drugi inaczej. Leki z women on web nie zdążyły dojść. I dlatego też tutaj jestem.
> Pierwsza wysyłka z WOW miała być do mnie wysłana na początku października. Zamówiłam ją na UP w woj.mazowieckim bo na kujawsko-pomorskie nie wysyłają. Przeszła przez UC w Warszawie . I dotarła do mnie w piątek dnia 06.11.2015, w zasadzie nie jest mi ona już potrzebna, mam  kopertę, zaadresowaną z Indii (tabletki wysyłają przeważnie z Bombaju), no i chętnie ją odsprzedam. Otworzyłam ją aby sprawdzić zawartość-zestaw a-kare, zdjęcia przesyłki mogę wysłać na maila, jeśli któraś z Was jest w potrzebie to na pewno szybciej dojdzie to zwykłą pocztą Polską niż z drugiego końca świata... Mnie już nie jest potrzebna. Jakby któraś z Was była zainteresowana, piszcie na maila, odsprzedam tabletki -wyślę za pobraniem z możliwością otwarcia paczki przed  zapłatą, mogę wysłać zdjęcia na e-mail. Cena 450 zł z wysyłką : slodkakotka@op.pl.Możesz też odebrać osobiście w kujawsko-pomorskim.Nie jestem handlarzem . Mam tylko ten jeden zestaw.
> Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia...



i co? szła pięć tygodni? ciekawe, bo moja dwa tygodnie temu tylko 10 dni. Poza tym darowizna dla WOW to 70-80 euro, więc ktoś tu chce troszkę zarobić :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dopochwowo arthrotec ma taką samą skuteczność jak pod język?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co Ty wypisujesz ? Chyba jasne że na początkowe tygodnie dawka jest mniejsza niż na póżniejsze.
Jak Cię boli ząb to od razu jesz jedną paczkę leku naraz ?? 
Jak Wy tak dawkujecie to ja się nie dziwie że nie pomaga .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ulala, ulala, pani Maria super tabsy maa!!!!


Czyli jednak pomaga?? a jednak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co Ty wypisujesz ? Chyba jasne że na początkowe tygodnie dawka jest mniejsza niż na póżniejsze.
> Jak Cię boli ząb to od razu jesz jedną paczkę leku naraz ?? 
> Jak Wy tak dawkujecie to ja się nie dziwie że nie pomaga .


przeczytaj raport WHO na temat aborcji farmakologicznej, a potem się wypowiadaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli jednak pomaga?? a jednak?


a znasz pojęcie "ironia" ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw jest do 12 tyg ciąży.  Jest to oryginalny zestaw dostępny na
receptę w krajach gdzie aborcja jest legalna.  Skuteczność
wg.producenta 97%.  Zawiera Mifepristone (RU 486) ( tabletka bez pary
na środku) która hamuje hormon podtrzymania cią...oraz 8 tabl.
Misoprostol instrukcja w j. polskim w paczce. RU jest na 1 listku 4+1, a nie 
luzem/osobno jak oszuści oferują! WIECEJ iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw jest do 12 tyg ciąży.  Jest to oryginalny zestaw dostępny na
> receptę w krajach gdzie aborcja jest legalna.  Skuteczność
> wg.producenta 97%.  Zawiera Mifepristone (RU 486) ( tabletka bez pary
> na środku) która hamuje hormon podtrzymania cią...oraz 8 tabl.
> Misoprostol instrukcja w j. polskim w paczce. RU jest na 1 listku 4+1, a nie 
> luzem/osobno jak oszuści oferują! WIECEJ iwonamatti@gmail.com


Szkoda jeszcze tylko, że się nie przyznajesz, że zamawiasz go od womenek, a sprzedajesz dwa razy drożej !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przeczytaj raport WHO na temat aborcji farmakologicznej, a potem się wypowiadaj


Czytając te wpisy wiem że to tylko Ty jeździsz po tych co uczciwie na tym portalu pomagają . Sama masz się za niewiadomo kogo a tak naprawde tylko krytykujesz znasz pojęcie słowa pozytywizm? Twoją jedyna wiara są Womenki i nie możesz sobie wbić że ktoś tu może pomoc i że pomaga. Zauważyłam że dziewczyny wypisują pozytywne komentarze które ty za wszelką cene chcesz poniżyć. A potem jak zawsze Twoja oferta handlowa tych tabletek !
Przypadek ? Niesądze! 
Ja zamawiałam nie było to od Womenek i pomogło!!
I bez czekania ponad miesiąc i dlaczego nie napiszesz o ryzyku kontroli celnej paczki zagranicznej??
to jest przestępstwo tak jak narkotyki. 
Jak ktoś proponuje sprawdzenie zawartości to  już połowa sukcesu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem po kuracji od Pani Marii i tabletek w worku nie dostalam


Takie opinie o workach pisza handlarze bo ich trafia ze traca klijentki . I że społeczeństwo się uświadamia i sobie pomaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uhhh, ehhhh, ohhhh pani Maria zrobiła mi dobrze !!!!


ty to naprawdę obłąkana jesteś nikt normalny takich tekstów nie pisze zachowujesz się jak dziecko w podstawówce jesteś zazdrosna że ta Pani komuś pomogła czy jak nie mogę  tego zrozumieć naprawdę dziwna jesteś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytając te wpisy wiem że to tylko Ty jeździsz po tych co uczciwie na tym portalu pomagają . Sama masz się za niewiadomo kogo a tak naprawde tylko krytykujesz znasz pojęcie słowa pozytywizm? Twoją jedyna wiara są Womenki i nie możesz sobie wbić że ktoś tu może pomoc i że pomaga. Zauważyłam że dziewczyny wypisują pozytywne komentarze które ty za wszelką cene chcesz poniżyć. A potem jak zawsze Twoja oferta handlowa tych tabletek !
> Przypadek ? Niesądze! 
> Ja zamawiałam nie było to od Womenek i pomogło!!
> I bez czekania ponad miesiąc i dlaczego nie napiszesz o ryzyku kontroli celnej paczki zagranicznej??
> to jest przestępstwo tak jak narkotyki. 
> Jak ktoś proponuje sprawdzenie zawartości to  już połowa sukcesu


przestępstwo to popełniają wszyscy handlarze oferujący tabletki na tym forum, bo za pomoc w aborcji idzie się do więzienia. Znowu nieznajomość prawa z Ciebie wychodzi. Ustawa aborcyjna jest tak skonstruowana, że kobiecie za wykonanie aborcji na sobie nic nie grozi, i może sobie zamawiać tabletki na własny użytek ile dusza zapragnie, a celnicy z policją moga ją w tyłek pocałować, jak zęby ładnie umyją. Kontrole celne są, przecież nie przeczę, ale paczki są puszczane dalej i dochodzą do adresatek w czasie 7-10 dni, a nie w miesiąc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potwierdzam, ja byłam wzywana, musiałam składać wyjaśnienia, jak jednego handlarza złapali

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potwierdzam, ja byłam wzywana, musiałam składać wyjaśnienia, jak jednego handlarza złapali


ja też tak miałam a ta pinda nie wie o czym mówi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny obiecałam że napisze po usg  jest wszystko  ok po ciąży ani śladu pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny obiecałam że napisze po usg  jest wszystko  ok po ciąży ani śladu pozdrawiam


TO GRATULUJE  A U KOGO ZAMAWIAŁAŚ  JA TEŻ  POTRZEBUJE PEWNEGO ZESTAWU  Aśka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę o ten namiar jak tylko znajdziesz chwile  A.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez na dniach robię usg jak przestane krwawić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jestem po tej samej kuracji wiec twzz mam nadzieje ze będzie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, jak idziecie na usg do ginekologa to mówicie, że w jakim celu to usg chcecie zrobić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przestępstwo to popełniają wszyscy handlarze oferujący tabletki na tym forum, bo za pomoc w aborcji idzie się do więzienia. Znowu nieznajomość prawa z Ciebie wychodzi. Ustawa aborcyjna jest tak skonstruowana, że kobiecie za wykonanie aborcji na sobie nic nie grozi, i może sobie zamawiać tabletki na własny użytek ile dusza zapragnie, a celnicy z policją moga ją w tyłek pocałować, jak zęby ładnie umyją. Kontrole celne są, przecież nie przeczę, ale paczki są puszczane dalej i dochodzą do adresatek w czasie 7-10 dni, a nie w miesiąc.


Tak tylko co wtedy jeśli dziewczyna zamawia zestaw z WOW gdzie oprócz Misoprostolu jest jeszcze ta dodatkowa tabletka RU czyli Mifepristone, który nie jest dopuszczony do obrotu w kraju, czy nie poniesie za to konsekwencji prawnych? A teraz handlarze przykładowo tacy, (jak tu wcześniej na poprzedniej str. ktoś słusznie zauważył) którzy zamawiają od Womenek zestawy, a potem sprzedają 2 razy drożej, czy poza tym, że popełniają przestępstwo jakim jest pomaganie w przerwaniu ciąży to jeszcze sprowadzają lek (mifepristone), który nie jest w Polsce dopuszczony, a także oszukują organizację jaką jest WOW. Sama kupowałam od kobiety, która miała zestaw zamówiony dla siebie i niby z niego nie skorzystała, ale potem dalej się ogłaszała czyli wnioskuję, że miała więcej zestawów. Tu na forum także widzę jedno i to samo ogłoszenie handlary, która sprzedaje zestawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tylko co wtedy jeśli dziewczyna zamawia zestaw z WOW gdzie oprócz Misoprostolu jest jeszcze ta dodatkowa tabletka RU czyli Mifepristone, który nie jest dopuszczony do obrotu w kraju, czy nie poniesie za to konsekwencji prawnych? A teraz handlarze przykładowo tacy, (jak tu wcześniej na poprzedniej str. ktoś słusznie zauważył) którzy zamawiają od Womenek zestawy, a potem sprzedają 2 razy drożej, czy poza tym, że popełniają przestępstwo jakim jest pomaganie w przerwaniu ciąży to jeszcze sprowadzają lek (mifepristone), który nie jest w Polsce dopuszczony, a także oszukują organizację jaką jest WOW. Sama kupowałam od kobiety, która miała zestaw zamówiony dla siebie i niby z niego nie skorzystała, ale potem dalej się ogłaszała czyli wnioskuję, że miała więcej zestawów. Tu na forum także widzę jedno i to samo ogłoszenie handlary, która sprzedaje zestawy.


Zgodnie z postanowieniami art. 68 ust. 5 ustawy z dnia 6 września 2001 r. Prawo farmaceutyczne 
(Dz. U. Z 2008 r. nr 45, poz. 271 z późń. zm.) nie wymaga zgody Prezesa Urzędu Produktów Leczniczych, 
Wyrobów Medycznych i Produktów Biobójczych przywóz z zagranicy produktu leczniczego na własne potrzeby 
lecznicze w liczbie nie przekraczalnej pięciu najmniejszych opakowań. 

Czyli: do pięciu opakowań leku niedopuszczonego do sprzedaży możesz sobie zamówić ale POWTARZAM : na własny użytek. Każda próba rozpowszechniania, oddawania, sprzedawania tego dalej jest przestępstwem, paragraf grozi za pomoc w aborcji i wprowadzanie leków do obrotu. Z polskiego na nasze : kobieta wykonująca aborcję jest chroniona, a handlarz jest przestępcą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgodnie z postanowieniami art. 68 ust. 5 ustawy z dnia 6 września 2001 r. Prawo farmaceutyczne 
> (Dz. U. Z 2008 r. nr 45, poz. 271 z późń. zm.) nie wymaga zgody Prezesa Urzędu Produktów Leczniczych, 
> Wyrobów Medycznych i Produktów Biobójczych przywóz z zagranicy produktu leczniczego na własne potrzeby 
> lecznicze w liczbie nie przekraczalnej pięciu najmniejszych opakowań. 
> 
> Czyli: do pięciu opakowań leku niedopuszczonego do sprzedaży możesz sobie zamówić ale POWTARZAM : na własny użytek. Każda próba rozpowszechniania, oddawania, sprzedawania tego dalej jest przestępstwem, paragraf grozi za pomoc w aborcji i wprowadzanie leków do obrotu. Z polskiego na nasze : kobieta wykonująca aborcję jest chroniona, a handlarz jest przestępcą.


A co z handlarzami, którzy zamawiają zestawy z fundacji (o czym pisałam) i sprzedają drożej? Czy nie jest to oszustwo? Uważam, że ktoś powinien poinformować Womenki, o tym procederze. Oni powinni bardziej weryfikować osoby, które zamawiają zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i co? szła pięć tygodni? ciekawe, bo moja dwa tygodnie temu tylko 10 dni. Poza tym darowizna dla WOW to 70-80 euro, więc ktoś tu chce troszkę zarobić :P


Myślę, że jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze to ja również będę miała jeden zestaw z wow; właśnie śledzę przesyłkę - kraj nadania Indie. Cena 75 euro + koszty przesyłki. Zestaw był zamówiony do innego województwa i jeśli uda się skorzystać z opcji doręczanie na życzenie to cena się nie zmieni, no chyba że będę musiała jechać odebrać przesyłkę to koszt wzrośnie o ok. 50 zł. Dlaczego się pozbywam to moja sprawa; jeśli komuś naprawdę będzie zależeć to podjedzie do mnie i odbierze przesyłkę osobiście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W nocy przechodziłam przez ten koszmar. Niewyobrażalny ból. Nie chcę już tego nigdy więcej przechodzić. To była najgorsza noc w całym moim życiu. Cieszę, że mam to już za sobą. Czy nie jestem już w ciąży? Nie wiem tego na 100%, ale wydaje mi się, że aborcja przebiegła pomyślnie. Piersi już nie bolą, opadły, nie mam mdłości i wydaliłam duży skrzep. Gdy krwawienie ustanie idę do ginekologa. Prezerwatywy zawiodły. Chcę zacząć brać tabletki antykoncepcyjne. Trzymam kciuki za wszystkie z was, które mają to przed sobą. Ból jest silny, ale wytrzymacie. Ja wytrzymałam, a jestem wrażliwa na ból. Cieszę się, że znalazłam to forum. Pa!
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W nocy przechodziłam przez ten koszmar. Niewyobrażalny ból. Nie chcę już tego nigdy więcej przechodzić. To była najgorsza noc w całym moim życiu. Cieszę, że mam to już za sobą. Czy nie jestem już w ciąży? Nie wiem tego na 100%, ale wydaje mi się, że aborcja przebiegła pomyślnie. Piersi już nie bolą, opadły, nie mam mdłości i wydaliłam duży skrzep. Gdy krwawienie ustanie idę do ginekologa. Prezerwatywy zawiodły. Chcę zacząć brać tabletki antykoncepcyjne. Trzymam kciuki za wszystkie z was, które mają to przed sobą. Ból jest silny, ale wytrzymacie. Ja wytrzymałam, a jestem wrażliwa na ból. Cieszę się, że znalazłam to forum. Pa!
> Klaudia


Cześć Klaudia. A napisz proszę skąd zamawiałaś? Ile czekałaś na paczkę? i ile wszystko trwało? i jaki koszt? i jakiś kontakt jeśli możesz.Dzięki A

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W nocy przechodziłam przez ten koszmar. Niewyobrażalny ból. Nie chcę już tego nigdy więcej przechodzić. To była najgorsza noc w całym moim życiu. Cieszę, że mam to już za sobą. Czy nie jestem już w ciąży? Nie wiem tego na 100%, ale wydaje mi się, że aborcja przebiegła pomyślnie. Piersi już nie bolą, opadły, nie mam mdłości i wydaliłam duży skrzep. Gdy krwawienie ustanie idę do ginekologa. Prezerwatywy zawiodły. Chcę zacząć brać tabletki antykoncepcyjne. Trzymam kciuki za wszystkie z was, które mają to przed sobą. Ból jest silny, ale wytrzymacie. Ja wytrzymałam, a jestem wrażliwa na ból. Cieszę się, że znalazłam to forum. Pa!
> Klaudia


Krwawic możesz nawet do trzech tygodni.  Nie radziłabym tak długo czekać z potwierdzeniem poronienia. Tym bardziejjj jeśli nie miałaś oryginalnego zestawu od womenek,  tylko pseudotabsy od Marii.  Nie chciałabyś się obudzić w czwartym miesiącu z ręką w nocniku , prawda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawic możesz nawet do trzech tygodni.  Nie radziłabym tak długo czekać z potwierdzeniem poronienia. Tym bardziejjj jeśli nie miałaś oryginalnego zestawu od womenek,  tylko pseudotabsy od Marii.  Nie chciałabyś się obudzić w czwartym miesiącu z ręką w nocniku , prawda?


Więc mam iść do ginekologa i co powiedzieć?
K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Więc mam iść do ginekologa i co powiedzieć?
> K.


Wyobraź sobie, że nie byłaś w ciąży i nic o tym fakcie Ci nie wiadomo, nie było też zabiegu o tabletek. Jaka jest rzeczywistość? a taka, że dość mocno spóźnił Ci się okres i dostałaś mocnych bóli i krwawienia i zauważyłaś coś jest nie tak, coś złego się z Tobą dzieje - to powiedz. Wystarczy. A wtedy lekarz zrobi badanie i powie Ci co się stało, że poroniłaś i Ty będziesz zdziwiona, tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też jestem już po ból był straszny zwłaszcza brzucha i pleców i temperatura myślałam że nie wytrzymam  ale jakoś się udało  przez to przejść byłam w 10 tyg ciesze się że to już koniec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawic możesz nawet do trzech tygodni.  Nie radziłabym tak długo czekać z potwierdzeniem poronienia. Tym bardziejjj jeśli nie miałaś oryginalnego zestawu od womenek,  tylko pseudotabsy od Marii.  Nie chciałabyś się obudzić w czwartym miesiącu z ręką w nocniku , prawda?


Chciałabym zauważyć że jak ty to nazwałaś PSEUDOTABSY od niej działają i pomagają więc kochana nie ironizuj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mogę  prosić o kontakt do pani marii????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A dla mnie bol byl do zniesienia...jakos nie cierpialam fakt faktem moja temperature sie zmieniala bol podbrzusza I plecow ale znosny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz kontakt do pani Marii cofnij pare stron do tylu tam jest u

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam skąpe krwawienie po próbie aborcji. Czy ciąża została usunięta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam skąpe krwawienie po próbie aborcji. Czy ciąża została usunięta?


nikt Ci tego nie powie, bo skąd możemy to wiedzieć? zrób betaHCG dwa razy, a najlepiej to USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cieszę się, że jakiś czas temu znalazłam w sieci to forum, ponieważ dzięki temu nie natrafiłam na oszustów dhandlarzy, którzy żerują na naszym nieszczęściu, a skorzystałam z polecanego przez was kontaktu do Pani Marii. Ona nie chciała żadnej reklamy, ale pomyślałam, że warto to napisać. Musimy sobie nawzajem pomagać. Nie byłam jeszcze na USG, ale mam wewnętrzną pewność, że wszystko przebiegło pomyślnie. Czuję się tak jak z przed ciąży. Wrócił mi apetyt, zero śladu po mdłościach i obolałych piersiach. Dla pewności zrobię badania i mam nadzieję, że moje przekonanie się potwierdzi. Numer do P.Marii znajdziecie kilka stron wcześniej. Kontakt z nią miałam przez cały czas trwania zabiegu, dzwoniła, pytała jak się czuję, mówiła, że w każdej chwili ja też mam się z nią kontaktować, gdybym miała jakieś wątpliwości. Miła kobieta z profesjonalną wiedzą. Proszę nie naskakujcie na mnie, bo jestem tylko jej usatysfakcjonowaną klientką. Teraz zamierzam cieszyć się młodością, skupić się na studiach, a powiększyć rodzinę za kilka dobrych lat. Dziękuję za wasze wsparcie. Powodzenia! :*
Klaudia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny!
Ja chciałam dokonać aborcji farmakologicznej ..Zamówiłam zestaw z Women on web.Jadnak w oczekiwaniu na zestaw stało się to samoczynnie. Przeżyłam to paskudnie (w, zasadzie myślałam że nie przeżyję), bo ból był tak potężny że opadałam na nogach, bardzo długo żałowałam, gdybym mogła cofnąć czas to pewnie pojechałabym za granicę żeby tam zajęli się mną profesjonaliści. Wiem jednak że to zależy od człowieka, jeden przeżywa tak a drugi inaczej. Leki z women on web nie zdążyły dojść. I dlatego też tutaj jestem.
Pierwsza wysyłka z WOW miała być do mnie wysłana na początku października. Zamówiłam ją na UP w woj.mazowieckim bo na kujawsko-pomorskie nie wysyłają. Przeszła przez UC w Warszawie . I dotarła do mnie w piątek dnia 06.11.2015, w zasadzie nie jest mi ona już potrzebna, mam kopertę, zaadresowaną z Indii (tabletki wysyłają przeważnie z Bombaju), no i chętnie ją odsprzedam. Otworzyłam ją aby sprawdzić zawartość-zestaw a-kare, zdjęcia przesyłki mogę wysłać na maila, jeśli któraś z Was jest w potrzebie to na pewno szybciej dojdzie to zwykłą pocztą Polską niż z drugiego końca świata... Mnie już nie jest potrzebna. Jakby któraś z Was była zainteresowana, piszcie na maila, odsprzedam tabletki -wyślę za pobraniem z możliwością otwarcia paczki przed zapłatą, mogę wysłać zdjęcia na e-mail. Cena 450 zł z wysyłką : slodkakotka@op.pl.Możesz też odebrać osobiście w kujawsko-pomorskim.Nie jestem handlarzem . Mam tylko ten jeden zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba lepiej kupić oryginał za 450 zł -skoro  dziewczyna oferuje paczkę pobraniową z wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości-nie pasuje zawartość odsyłasz i niic nie płacisz , niż faszerować się arthroteciem za 300- skuteczność tego badziewia to tylko 70%- i możesz nawet umrzeć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej 
Ma ktoras odsprzedac arth 10 szt pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej 
> Ma ktoras odsprzedac arth 10 szt pilne


Nie kupuj tego dziewczyno-bo to jest ochydne i może Ci się coś stać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem co robie znajoma brala arth i nic jej nie bylo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zauważcie że pod każdym pozytywnym wpisem ta babka wyżej wciska zestaw z WOW niby taki cudowny 
Poprostu ŻENADA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Weź dziewczyno opuść w końcu to forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem co robie znajoma brala arth i nic jej nie bylo


Ja zamawiałam tu i było O.K. Zadzwoń sobie 664-282-302 . Joasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zauważcie że pod każdym pozytywnym wpisem ta babka wyżej wciska zestaw z WOW niby taki cudowny 
> Poprostu ŻENADA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Weź dziewczyno opuść w końcu to forum.


masz jakiś problem z oryginalnymi zestawami ? może taki, że odbierają Ci klientów ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

http://leczenie-stronwww.strefa.pl/o-artrotecku.jpg
kupuj orginalny zestaw napisz do lilarejek(małpa)gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> http://leczenie-stronwww.strefa.pl/o-artrotecku.jpg
> kupuj orginalny zestaw napisz do lilarejek(małpa)gmail.com


Sama jesteś oszustką, cwaniarą i handlarą, która sprzedaje zestawy od Womenek. Kup sobie lepiej słownik ortograficzny droga Lilu. Polecam Panią Marię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam cytotec 501602784 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam cytotec 501602784 marta



Znów to samo ktoś poleca Marie i od razu oferta cytotecu od Martusi???? Przypadek???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znów to samo ktoś poleca Marie i od razu oferta cytotecu od Martusi???? Przypadek???


Nie ! A co wykupiłaś sobie wyłączność reklamowania się na tym forum?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ! A co wykupiłaś sobie wyłączność reklamowania się na tym forum?


Nic z tych rzeczy. Po prostu zamówiłam pomogło. I wiem co pisze. A z tego co widzę nie jestem sama  która ma tak pozytywną opinię o tej osobie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam cytotec 501602784 marta


to forum jest po to aby sobie pomagać a nie zarabiać zastanów się nad tym bo nigdy nie wiadomo w jakiej znajdziesz się sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po trupach do celu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam problem i potrzebuje tabletek i kogoś kto mi pomoże jak to będę brała bo jestem w tym temacie kompletnie zielona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już po trzeciej dawce jest krwawienie i  myślę że się udało oby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile utrzymuje się krwawienie po tych tabletkach  ja brałam w sobotę  tydzień temu i dzisiaj już tylko brudzę tak jakby mi się miesiączka kończyła czy któraś z was tak miała prosze o odpowieć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam problem i potrzebuje tabletek i kogoś kto mi pomoże jak to będę brała bo jestem w tym temacie kompletnie zielona


poszukaj na forum kontaktu ja tu znalazłam namiar  zamawiałam  i mi poszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja już po trzeciej dawce jest krwawienie i  myślę że się udało oby


hej Kasiu a w którym tyg byłaś bardzo bolało  i czy krwawienie jest mocne i czy ból do wytrzymania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ból jest do zniesienia boli brzuch i kręgosłup  byłam w 5 tyg mam nadziej że mi się udało ale pewna będę dopiero jak zrobię USG jak na razie jestem dobrej myśli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje nr do Pani Marty? Czy to naprawdę sprawdzona osoba?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poszukaj na forum kontaktu ja tu znalazłam namiar  zamawiałam  i mi poszło.


 A mogła byś  mi podać kontakt od kogo zamawiałaś  . Wiesz jak ci się udało to ja bym chciała pewne tabletki a nie jakieś oszukane bardzo proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mogła byś  mi podać kontakt od kogo zamawiałaś  . Wiesz jak ci się udało to ja bym chciała pewne tabletki a nie jakieś oszukane bardzo proszę o pomoc


Jej się udało, a tobie się nie uda, bo tak działa Arthrotec, to tylko 70 % szans na powodzenie. Chcesz pewne i skuteczne tabletki? zamów na womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje nr do Pani Marty? Czy to naprawdę sprawdzona osoba?


masz wyżej ja u niej nie zamawiałam więc ci nie powiem czy jest sprawdzona z tego co zauważyłam   to  ta Pani Marta wrzuca swój numer na forum proponując tabletki ale nie widziałam o niej ani pozytywnych ani negatywnych opini

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jej się udało, a tobie się nie uda, bo tak działa Arthrotec, to tylko 70 % szans na powodzenie. Chcesz pewne i skuteczne tabletki? zamów na womenhelp.org


piszesz głupoty i straszysz ja brałam bo koleżanka  go stosowała rok wcześniej i jej się udało i mi  więc nie pisz głupot

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> piszesz głupoty i straszysz ja brałam bo koleżanka  go stosowała rok wcześniej i jej się udało i mi  więc nie pisz głupot


to gratuluję  :Smile:  ja natomiast znam dwie kobiety, gdzie jedna wzięła 60szt i dopiero ruszyło, a druga brała trzy razy i musiała poprawiać zestawem w 14 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to gratuluję  ja natomiast znam dwie kobiety, gdzie jedna wzięła 60szt i dopiero ruszyło, a druga brała trzy razy i musiała poprawiać zestawem w 14 tc


Wież może to zależy od ilości tych tabletek i od dawkowania my stosowałyśmy do pochwowo . Ja jestem zadowolona że mi się udał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to gratuluję  ja natomiast znam dwie kobiety, gdzie jedna wzięła 60szt i dopiero ruszyło, a druga brała trzy razy i musiała poprawiać zestawem w 14 tc


60 Szt co za ściema po takiej dawce to by nogami do przodu wyjechała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 60 Szt co za ściema po takiej dawce to by nogami do przodu wyjechała


a czy ja napisałam że naraz je wzięła ? trzy podejścia po 20 szt w odstępach kilkudniowych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to gratuluję  ja natomiast znam dwie kobiety, gdzie jedna wzięła 60szt i dopiero ruszyło, a druga brała trzy razy i musiała poprawiać zestawem w 14 tc


Albo ty jesteś taka głupia że piszesz takie rzeczy  albo ta twoja koleżanka 60 tabletek co to słonica była czy jak  a może ona samobójstwo popełnić chciała dlatego tyle zjadła ... CO ZA FANTAZJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo ty jesteś taka głupia że piszesz takie rzeczy  albo ta twoja koleżanka 60 tabletek co to słonica była czy jak  a może ona samobójstwo popełnić chciała dlatego tyle zjadła ... CO ZA FANTAZJA


przykro mi że mnie wyzywacie, ale nawet na tym forum możecie poczytać o dziewczynach które próbowały po 2, 3 razy, więc nie wiem skąd to nagłe zdziwienie że ktoś brał 60 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny dajcie spokój wzięła  czy nie  nikt nie jest wstanie tego udowodnić poco się sprzeczacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jednej pomoże Art innej WOW  TO FORUM JEST PO TO ABY SIĘ WSPIERAĆ A NIE KŁUCIĆ

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to gratuluję  ja natomiast znam dwie kobiety, gdzie jedna wzięła 60szt i dopiero ruszyło, a druga brała trzy razy i musiała poprawiać zestawem w 14 tc


Tak tak na pewno 60 tabletek ogarnij się!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tak na pewno 60 tabletek ogarnij się!!!


idę, bo widzę, że nie da się z Wami normalnie gadać, nie życzę Wam, żebyście z przerażeniem patrzyły na kolejną paczkę Arthrotecu, po jednej, czy dwóch nieudanych próbach. Może wtedy wspomniałybyście moje słowa, zamiast od razu wyzywać i mieszać z błotem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja przygoda z tabletkami dziś się  skończyła i chciałam podzielić się z wami moim szczęściem wczoraj wzięłam tab 24 przed resztą dziś o 8 rano zaczęłam brać pozostałą dawkę no i się udało wiem że zaraz ktoś mnie tu obsmaruje ale chce aby dziewczyny które szukają tak jak ja znalazły rzetelną osobę  ja dzięki waszym wpisom uporałam się z problemem zamawiałam leki od Pani Marii  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też jutro chce  u niej zamówić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja przygoda z tabletkami dziś się  skończyła i chciałam podzielić się z wami moim szczęściem wczoraj wzięłam tab 24 przed resztą dziś o 8 rano zaczęłam brać pozostałą dawkę no i się udało wiem że zaraz ktoś mnie tu obsmaruje ale chce aby dziewczyny które szukają tak jak ja znalazły rzetelną osobę  ja dzięki waszym wpisom uporałam się z problemem zamawiałam leki od Pani Marii  .


zapomniałaś się podpisać imieniem  :Smile:  pseudowpisy pani marii są zawsze okraszone imieniem pseudodziewczyny  :Smile:  np. Klaudia, Kasia itp.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja na innym forum znalazłam taki wpis : 

"witam was wszystkie jestem 5-6 tyg ciązy niechcianej zamówiłam leki od jakieś pani marii ale po nich miałam tylko lekkie bóle brzucha i plamienie brązowe 1,5 dnia i chyba nic z tego nie wyszło nie wiem czy co kolwiek teraz zdąże zrobić? jestem w rozsypce"

to link do niego (tylko trzeba zrobić rejestrację) czyli jednak nie zawsze działają te leki od pani marii ?

h t t p : / / w w w . maszwybor.net/showthread.php?tid=1153&pid=67938&highlight=marii#  pid67938

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 350 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior osobisty 515988060 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 350 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior osobisty 515988060

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej 
No to jak ktora z Was mi odsprzeda arth .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hmmm 24 ? Wiecej sie nie dalo ? Moja znajoma wziela tylko 6 , 1 do ustnie po godz 3 dopochwowo a pozniej tez 
3 tak samo pozniej wyszla do sklepu a ze nie dzialala winda to zbiegla po schodach i poczula skorcze i spowrotem 
Do domu i wtedy sie zaczelo w ciagu 2 h wszystko naraz dreszcze bol skorcze zadz i widzialam jak ja porobilo
Myslala ze nie pomoga jej te 6 wziela by wiecej ale kasy nie miala na wiecej . ktos pewnie pomysli ze to sciema ale to prawda . na ktores stronie tu jest opisane co i jak sie dzialo z nia .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ja na innym forum znalazłam taki wpis : 
> 
> "witam was wszystkie jestem 5-6 tyg ciązy niechcianej zamówiłam leki od jakieś pani marii ale po nich miałam tylko lekkie bóle brzucha i plamienie brązowe 1,5 dnia i chyba nic z tego nie wyszło nie wiem czy co kolwiek teraz zdąże zrobić? jestem w rozsypce"
> 
> to link do niego (tylko trzeba zrobić rejestrację) czyli jednak nie zawsze działają te leki od pani marii ?
> 
> h t t p : / / w w w . maszwybor.net/showthread.php?tid=1153&pid=67938&highlight=marii#  pid67938


Ty te negatywne wpisy zamieszczasz nikt poza tobą  droga Marto a po negatywnym wpisie reklamujesz swój cytotek chcesz zarobić spoko nie neguje ale czemu ciągle jedziesz po kimś kto naprawdę pomaga  i zna się na rzeczy  ja z Tą kobietą nie mam nic wspólnego poza tym ze mi pomogła wysyłając tabletki i wcale nie twierdze że jest bogiem w spódnicy ale twoje zazdrosne zdesperowane wpisy są śmieszne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O co chodzi bo nie rozumiem cytotec za 350 zł?  Z tego co wiem to powinien kosztowac ok 1000zł 
to jakaś ściema zamówiła to ktoras z  Pań? Jak dla mnie to podejrzane. Mąż ma kolegę lekarza mógł nam wystawić recepte na cytotec i od razu przytoczył jaka bedzie cena i nieważne z kad Włochy Polska czy Hiszpania 
może być różnica kilkunastu zł a nie tyle!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O co chodzi bo nie rozumiem cytotec za 350 zł?  Z tego co wiem to powinien kosztowac ok 1000zł 
> to jakaś ściema zamówiła to ktoras z  Pań? Jak dla mnie to podejrzane. Mąż ma kolegę lekarza mógł nam wystawić recepte na cytotec i od razu przytoczył jaka bedzie cena i nieważne z kad Włochy Polska czy Hiszpania 
> może być różnica kilkunastu zł a nie tyle!


Masz pojecie kobieto o czymkolwiek? Nie moja sprawa, ale Cytotec jest w opakowaniu po 30szt. w jednej z aptek internetowych widnieje cena 549 PLN więc skoro ktoś sprzedaje tylko 10szt. za 350 PLN to chyba na tym zarabia i nie jest to dziwne. I daruj sobie te wywody, że cena powinna wynosić 1000 PLN !!! bo albo jesteś niedoinformowana co widać, albo masz też problemy matematyczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz pojecie kobieto o czymkolwiek? Nie moja sprawa, ale Cytotec jest w opakowaniu po 30szt. w jednej z aptek internetowych widnieje cena 549 PLN więc skoro ktoś sprzedaje tylko 10szt. za 350 PLN to chyba na tym zarabia i nie jest to dziwne. I daruj sobie te wywody, że cena powinna wynosić 1000 PLN !!! bo albo jesteś niedoinformowana co widać, albo masz też problemy matematyczne.


I jeszcze Ci ułatwię zadanie skoro jak wcześniej pisałam w jednej z aptek za 30szt. cena wynosi 549 PLN to za 10szt. wychodzi dokładnie 189 PLN. Ta osoba sprzedaje 10szt. za 350 PLN więc zarabia na tym 161 PLN. Cena Cytotecu do sprawdzenia w internecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej czy jeśli jestem w 8 tygodniu to cytotec  mi pomoże  proszę  o odpowiedz czy któraś  z was go stosowała bomam mętlik w głowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!!
Czy któraś korzystała z tabletek od SKLEP.TP ? Ja zamowiłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia , ale nie mam pojęcia po czym poznam ze sa ok . Pomocy !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej czy jeśli jestem w 8 tygodniu to cytotec  mi pomoże  proszę  o odpowiedz czy któraś  z was go stosowała bomam mętlik w głowie


Metoda aborcji za pomocą arthrotecu lub cytotecu to ok 70% skuteczności. W twoim stanie czyli 8 tydzień masz spore szansę na udaną aborcję, ale! musisz mieć 12 tabletek do zabiegu a nie 10 bo to za mało. Dawkowanie w twoim przypadku to 4 tabletki pod język na 30 minut co 3 godziny lub metoda dopochwowa 4 tabletki co 3 godziny (osobiście tej 2 metody nie polecam). Generalnie jesli ktoś oferuje Ci sprzedaż tylko 10 tabletek to nie warto kupować do zabiegu musisz mieć 12 tabletek !!!! O prawidłowym dawkowaniu i możesz sobie poczytać na str, WOW oraz innych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!!
> Czy któraś korzystała z tabletek od SKLEP.TP ? Ja zamowiłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia , ale nie mam pojęcia po czym poznam ze sa ok . Pomocy !!!


czy masz internet umiesz z niego korzystać??? Skoro napisałaś komentarz na forum wnioskuje, że umiesz więc poszukaj sobie w internecie wpisując nazwę leku i wejdź w grafikę tam masz zdjęcia oryginalnych tabletek oraz tych podrobionych

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Witam!!!
> Czy któraś korzystała z tabletek od SKLEP.TP ? Ja zamowiłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia , ale nie mam pojęcia po czym poznam ze sa ok . Pomocy !!!


mnie sie ta strona nawet nie otwiera.... więc nie umiem ci pomóc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!!
> Czy któraś korzystała z tabletek od SKLEP.TP ? Ja zamowiłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia , ale nie mam pojęcia po czym poznam ze sa ok . Pomocy !!!


W najlepszym wypadku dostaniesz Arthrotec i jakąś tabletkę udajaca RU. Nie bierz niczego co jest luzem, w woreczku. Jak wygląda oryginalny Arthrotec,  możesz poszukać w Google.

----------


## natasza162

Chciałam spytać o tabletki od pani Marii.. bierze sie je dopochwowo czy podjęzykowo?

----------


## natasza162

> Czemu tak twierdzisz ? ja zamówiłam i jestem zadowolona. Nie ma się czym chwalić bo przez oszustów był to 10 tydzień i niewiele osób chciało sie podjąć a Pani Maria w przypadku niepowodzenia leków za które reczyła zaproponowała mi zabieg. Obiecała że nie zostawi mnie z problemem.Przed zamówieniem przeczesałam różne fora i zadnych negatywnych opinii nie znalazlam poza wczorajszym. Myśle ze ten wpis to moze byc twoja sprawa.
> 
> Myślcie co chcecie kazdy wybiera jak uwaza. Ale w tym przypadku ryzyko oszustwa jest minimalne.
> A zawiść podejrzewam niektórych tu handlarzy ze tak to nazwe przekracza ludzkie pojęcie.
> Myśle ze nawet z nia nie rozmawialas i nie wiesz co piszesz.
> 
> Ja jestem po udanej kuracji od tej Pani . Jak ktoś chce wiedzieć jak wszystko przebiegało to podac email. 
> W wolnej chwili odpisze


natalia.suszek@wp.pl prosze o maila jak to wszystko przebiegało... czy tabletki daje sie dopochwowo czy pod jezyk? wszystko sie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam spytać o tabletki od pani Marii.. bierze sie je dopochwowo czy podjęzykowo?


dopochwowo, podjęzykowo, między dziąsło a policzek..jak chcesz  :Smile:  misoprostol działa podobnie przy wszystkich tych drogach podania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam poszukuje tabletek arthrotec by odkupic we Wrocławiu???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mnie sie ta strona nawet nie otwiera.... więc nie umiem ci pomóc


sklep tp to mega oszuści uważajcie  a ci masz wybór to wydaje mi się ze to ci sami mnie już dwa razy oszukali  dziś koleżanka która na stale mieszka w Holandii wysłała mi leki które tam kupiła i czekam  tym wyłudzaczom i oszustom już się nie dam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sklep tp to mega oszuści uważajcie  a ci masz wybór to wydaje mi się ze to ci sami mnie już dwa razy oszukali  dziś koleżanka która na stale mieszka w Holandii wysłała mi leki które tam kupiła i czekam  tym wyłudzaczom i oszustom już się nie dam


maszwybór Cię oszukali ? a jakim cudem, skoro tam niczego nie można kupić ? ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!!
> Czy któraś korzystała z tabletek od SKLEP.TP ? Ja zamowiłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia , ale nie mam pojęcia po czym poznam ze sa ok . Pomocy !!!


mnie okantowali nawet nie odbieraj dostałam niby jakieś azjatyckie czy jakieś takie gówno warte tapsy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> maszwybór Cię oszukali ? a jakim cudem, skoro tam niczego nie można kupić ? ?


Znalazłam kontakt zamówiłam z tego tel 
dr Zbigniew
Telefon:
507873241 i dostałam ......szkoda gadać moja głupota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znalazłam kontakt zamówiłam z tego tel 
> dr Zbigniew
> Telefon:
> 507873241 i dostałam ......szkoda gadać moja głupota


ale gdzie ten kontakt znalazłaś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy biegunka jest normalna podczas stosowania tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale gdzie ten kontakt znalazłaś ?


W ogłoszeniu na portalu 24 właśnie treść masz wybór ...............

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy biegunka jest normalna podczas stosowania tabletek


czasem się zdarza i wymioty  ja miałam biegunkę a bratowa wymiotowała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ogłoszeniu na portalu 24 właśnie treść masz wybór ...............


"Masz wybór" to każdy może sobie wpisać w ogłoszenie: ,masz wybór , masz kasę masz co chcesz", ale po co od razu oczerniac polskie forum maszwybor.net, które zajmuje się rzetelnym informowaniem w temacie aborcji farmakologicznej,  to nie rozumiem.  Ja byłam na tym forum podczas swojej aborcji,  dziewczyny mają duże doświadczenie,  wspierały mnie, dzieliły się swoimi uwagami,  wręcz "trzymały za rękę".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie zamówię pewne tabletki na poronienie tylko koniecznie w org opakowaniu może ma któraś z was ma do odsprzedania polne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> "Masz wybór" to każdy może sobie wpisać w ogłoszenie: ,masz wybór , masz kasę masz co chcesz", ale po co od razu oczerniac polskie forum maszwybor.net, które zajmuje się rzetelnym informowaniem w temacie aborcji farmakologicznej,  to nie rozumiem.  Ja byłam na tym forum podczas swojej aborcji,  dziewczyny mają duże doświadczenie,  wspierały mnie, dzieliły się swoimi uwagami,  wręcz "trzymały za rękę".


   Hm źle się zrozumiałyśmy sory podasz mi link na to forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam spytać o tabletki od pani Marii.. bierze sie je dopochwowo czy podjęzykowo?


Ja jak stosowałam to miałam brać do pochwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hm źle się zrozumiałyśmy sory podasz mi link na to forum


Nie ma problemu  :Smile:  zdziwiłam się,  bo czytałam kilka dni to forum i tam nie ma ogłoszeń.  Adres to w w w . maszwybor.net,  ale akurat chyba mają jakąś przerwę techniczną. Sprawdź późndiej.

----------


## KobietawSieci

nie mamy przerwy technicznej, nie wiem skąd to przeświadczenie
forum działa bez przerw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trafialam na roznych ludzi z wiadomym skutkiem i dziura w portfelu. Tutaj chyba jedyne zrodlo oryginalnych tabletek
SKLEPTP.pl polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JEDYNE oryginalne zestawy poronne tylko od międzynarodowych organizacji : womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org. Cała reszta polskich handlarzy piszących sobie marne reklamy, jak ta powyżej, to oszuści - jedyne co mogą Wam wysłać to Arthrotec z imitacją RU.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> trafialam na roznych ludzi z wiadomym skutkiem i dziura w portfelu. Tutaj chyba jedyne zrodlo oryginalnych tabletek
> skleptp.pl polecam


brak klientów??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tab poronne cytotec zakupione w milano przepisal mi lekarz na recepte odsprzedaje w listku orginalnym z data warznosci i numerem serji tabletki sa piesiokatne w listku jest 10 sztuk koszt 350 plus przesylka wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci marta 515988060 jesli nie odbieram to prosze mi wyslac sms o tresci tabletki odzwonie jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tab poronne cytotec zakupione w milano przepisal mi lekarz na recepte odsprzedaje w listku orginalnym z data warznosci i numerem serji tabletki sa piesiokatne w listku jest 10 sztuk koszt 350 plus przesylka wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci marta 515988060 jesli nie odbieram to prosze mi wyslac sms o tresci tabletki odzwonie jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tab poronne cytotec zakupione w milano przepisal mi lekarz na recepte odsprzedaje w listku orginalnym z data warznosci i numerem serji tabletki sa piesiokatne w listku jest 10 sztuk koszt 350 plus przesylka wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci marta 515988060 jesli nie odbieram to prosze mi wyslac sms o tresci tabletki odzwonie jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W jaki sposób cię oszukali? Ja zamówil od tego pana tabletki i dzisiaj jestem po. wszystko było ok , tabletki zadziałaly.
Otrzymałam białe pudełeczko z jedną żółtą tabletką i osmioma białymi Mistrol 200. zapłaciłam 420 zł z przesyłką z możliwością sprawdzenia. Strasznego miałam stracha po czytaniu różnych opini , ale się udało . A i najważniejsze , nie jestem żadną handlarą :-D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jaki sposób cię oszukali? Ja zamówil od tego pana tabletki i dzisiaj jestem po. wszystko było ok , tabletki zadziałaly.
> Otrzymałam białe pudełeczko z jedną żółtą tabletką i osmioma białymi Mistrol 200. zapłaciłam 420 zł z przesyłką z możliwością sprawdzenia. Strasznego miałam stracha po czytaniu różnych opini , ale się udało . A i najważniejsze , nie jestem żadną handlarą :-D



akurat to co dostałaś to nie był żaden zestaw, tylko podróba produkowana przez tych oszustów. Drukują etykietki z indyjskimi napisami, żeby lek wyglądał wiarygodnie. Pamiętajcie, zestaw nie może być luzem, wymieszane mife z miso w jednym pudełeczku czy woreczku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem że to nie był oryginalny zestaw , ale zadziałał. Może jakiś zmiennik

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to znaczy ze ta jedna tabletka zawsze musi byc osobno zapakowana?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to znaczy ze ta jedna tabletka zawsze musi byc osobno zapakowana?


Tak, musi być na blistrze razem z czterema tabletkami misoprostolu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko czterema ? To nie za mała dawka ? Ja miałam 8 , z tym że byłam w 4 tyg, ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko czterema ? To nie za mała dawka ? Ja miałam 8 , z tym że byłam w 4 tyg, ciąży


W zestawie jest jeszcze drugi blister w którym są kolejne cztery misoprostole. Do przeprowadzenia aborcji mając mifepristone, wystarczy 4-6 tabletek miso.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za informacje. Na szczęście ten zestaw który miałam zadziałał i nie muszę już szukac i mam nadzieję że nie bede musiała. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za informacje. Na szczęście ten zestaw który miałam zadziałał i nie muszę już szukac i mam nadzieję że nie bede musiała. Pozdrawiam


Nie ma problemu. Zawsze jednak dobrze wiedzieć co i jak  :Smile:  pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się też udało na szczęście  jestem już po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odsprzedam tab poronne cytotec zakupione w milano przepisal mi lekarz na recepte odsprzedaje w listku orginalnym z data warznosci i numerem serji tabletki sa piesiokatne w listku jest 10 sztuk koszt 350 plus przesylka wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci marta 515988060 jesli nie odbieram to prosze mi wyslac sms o tresci tabletki odzwonie jak najszybciej


to nie portal z ogłoszeniami rozum postradałaś handlaro tu sobie kobiety pomagają nie  zarabiają!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to nie portal z ogłoszeniami rozum postradałaś handlaro tu sobie kobiety pomagają nie  zarabiają!!!!!!!!!!!


haha, pokaż mi choć jedną bezinteresowną z tabletkami  :Smile:  nie mówię o tych które udzielają rad "technicznych"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NAWIEDZONA BABA bez ambicji i honoru niema się kim przejmować olać HANDLARĘ BBBBBBBBBBUUUUUUU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> haha, pokaż mi choć jedną bezinteresowną z tabletkami  nie mówię o tych które udzielają rad "technicznych"


Ja szukałam długo i szlak mnie trafia na te handlary w końcu zamówiłam z WOW i poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja szukałam długo i szlak mnie trafia na te handlary w końcu zamówiłam z WOW i poszło


Hmm ja tam zamówiłam z portalu ogł i też mi się udało usunąć ale miałam wszystko org zapakowane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hmm ja tam zamówiłam z portalu ogł i też mi się udało usunąć ale miałam wszystko org zapakowane


To gratuluje w takim razie ja tyle szczęścia  nie miałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No  tak fakt jest taki że nie powinno być na naszym forum ogłoszeń  ale jeśli już są to żeby to było w miarę uczciwie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam mega zadowolona babka mi wszystko wyjaśniła i pomagała jak stosowałam bo pierwszy raz to robiłam i mama nadzieję że ostatni zapłaciłam coś ok 270 zł miałam sprawdzenie zawartości było ok . Ale moja koleżanka  jak zamawiała to tego sprawdzenia nie miała zamawiała od jakiegoś faceta i dostała leki w worku zapłaciła 420 zł i gówno  teraz zamówiła od tej babki co ja brałam i zobaczymy na razie czekamy na paczkę.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam mega zadowolona babka mi wszystko wyjaśniła i pomagała jak stosowałam bo pierwszy raz to robiłam i mama nadzieję że ostatni zapłaciłam coś ok 270 zł miałam sprawdzenie zawartości było ok . Ale moja koleżanka  jak zamawiała to tego sprawdzenia nie miała zamawiała od jakiegoś faceta i dostała leki w worku zapłaciła 420 zł i gówno  teraz zamówiła od tej babki co ja brałam i zobaczymy na razie czekamy na paczkę.....


To powodzenia wam dziewczyny życzę a który to tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To powodzenia wam dziewczyny życzę a który to tydzień


już niestety 13/14 mamy nadzieje że się uda bo to już bardzo wysoko jest  a ty jak myślisz powinno się udać a w którym ty byłaś tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> już niestety 13/14 mamy nadzieje że się uda bo to już bardzo wysoko jest  a ty jak myślisz powinno się udać a w którym ty byłaś tygodniu


Ja byłam w 7/8 tygodniu szybko się dowiedziałam o ciąży i po nieudanej kuracji od handlarzy szybko zamówiłam z WOW i leki mi przyszły po 21 dniach od zamówienia  przyszły  wzięłam i pozbyłam się brzydko mówiąc problemu ale że ktoś w 14 tygodni ciąży chce wam pomóc to szacun nie boicie się że ona dostanie krwotok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> już niestety 13/14 mamy nadzieje że się uda bo to już bardzo wysoko jest  a ty jak myślisz powinno się udać a w którym ty byłaś tygodniu


ile będziecie miały tych Arthroteców ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam w 7/8 tygodniu szybko się dowiedziałam o ciąży i po nieudanej kuracji od handlarzy szybko zamówiłam z WOW i leki mi przyszły po 21 dniach od zamówienia  przyszły  wzięłam i pozbyłam się brzydko mówiąc problemu ale że ktoś w 14 tygodni ciąży chce wam pomóc to szacun nie boicie się że ona dostanie krwotok


No boi się ale co ma zrobić nie może urodzić bo już jakieś świństwo brała i nie pomogło dziecko może urodzić się chore albo coś a do ginekologa też nie możemy iść bo złoży jej kartę ciąży  i dopiero narobimy   myślisz że to się nie  uda ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile będziecie miały tych Arthroteców ?


Wiesz mamy  dostać 16 szt i 2 i ma to być stosowane do pochwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No boi się ale co ma zrobić nie może urodzić bo już jakieś świństwo brała i nie pomogło dziecko może urodzić się chore albo coś a do ginekologa też nie możemy iść bo złoży jej kartę ciąży  i dopiero narobimy   myślisz że to się nie  uda ???


a co ma do tego karta ciąży. Mogłaby pójść sprawdzić , może tamte wcześniejsze tabsy uszkodziły jakoś ciążę, i wystarczyłoby łyżeczkowanie w szpitalu? Te Arthroteki lepiej byłoby pod język, bo jest duża szansa, że trzeba będzie jechać do szpitala, i wtedy odkryją resztki tabletek w pochwie. Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny, te dwie tabletki możecie sobie odpuścić, bo to ściema.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No boi się ale co ma zrobić nie może urodzić bo już jakieś świństwo brała i nie pomogło dziecko może urodzić się chore albo coś a do ginekologa też nie możemy iść bo złoży jej kartę ciąży  i dopiero narobimy   myślisz że to się nie  uda ???


Nie wiem nie znam się na tym czytałam że top do 9 tygodni ciąży się przyjmuje  no ale zna dziewczynę która stosowała te leki w 20 tygodniu ciąży i  jej poszło ale bardzo to przeżyła i w ogóle bardzo mocne bóle miała włosy prawie z głowy rwała ja wa mnie pomogę za małe doświadczenie ale nie mówię że się nie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co ma do tego karta ciąży. Mogłaby pójść sprawdzić , może tamte wcześniejsze tabsy uszkodziły jakoś ciążę, i wystarczyłoby łyżeczkowanie w szpitalu? Te Arthroteki lepiej byłoby pod język, bo jest duża szansa, że trzeba będzie jechać do szpitala, i wtedy odkryją resztki tabletek w pochwie. Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny, te dwie tabletki możecie sobie odpuścić, bo to ściema.


A czy pod język nie zostaną  w organizmie ?? a te do pochwy można palcem wyczyścić w środku tak mi ta Pani mówiła  i ja będę miała 16 szt czyli w twoim dawkowaniu zostało by mi te dwie do ustne mifegine mifeprex i cztery arthroteki  więc już się pogubiłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy pod język nie zostaną  w organizmie ?? a te do pochwy można palcem wyczyścić w środku tak mi ta Pani mówiła  i ja będę miała 16 szt czyli w twoim dawkowaniu zostało by mi te dwie do ustne mifegine mifeprex i cztery arthroteki  więc już się pogubiłam


z czego dokładnie ten pseudozestaw ma się składać ? mife nie wkłada się do pochwy, abstrahując od tego, że i tak nie będziesz miała oryginalnego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy pod język nie zostaną  w organizmie ?? a te do pochwy można palcem wyczyścić w środku tak mi ta Pani mówiła  i ja będę miała 16 szt czyli w twoim dawkowaniu zostało by mi te dwie do ustne mifegine mifeprex i cztery arthroteki  więc już się pogubiłam


Moim zdaniem weź te leki tak jak ci powiedziała ta osoba od której zamawiałaś i już nie mieszaj  tym dawkowaniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy pod język nie zostaną  w organizmie ?? a te do pochwy można palcem wyczyścić w środku tak mi ta Pani mówiła  i ja będę miała 16 szt czyli w twoim dawkowaniu zostało by mi te dwie do ustne mifegine mifeprex i cztery arthroteki  więc już się pogubiłam


cztery artroteki nie pomogą raczej w 14 tyg, a mifepristone nie będzie oryginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z czego dokładnie ten pseudozestaw ma się składać ? mife nie wkłada się do pochwy, abstrahując od tego, że i tak nie będziesz miała oryginalnego


Mam mieć 2 szt mifegine  i 16 szt arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam mieć 2 szt mifegine  i 16 szt arthrotec


Naprawdę nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam mieć 2 szt mifegine  i 16 szt arthrotec


no to te Arthroteki przyjmujesz w czterech dawkach po cztery sztuki co trzy godziny.Jak chcesz dopochwowo, czy pod język, Twoja decyzja. Z pochwy nie jest tak łatwo wydłubać te resztki, bo one się mażą, musiałabyś robić porządną irygacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cztery artroteki nie pomogą raczej w 14 tyg, a mifepristone nie będzie oryginalne


Ja miałam oryginalny w srebrnym wypukłym blistrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomocy potrzebuje tabletek na poronienie od kogo zamawiacie proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja miałam oryginalny w srebrnym wypukłym blistrze


skąd miałaś oryginalny ? i jakie były napisy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skąd miałaś oryginalny ? i jakie były napisy ?


ja dostałam srebrny wypukły blister z napisem mifegyne

----------


## KobietawSieci

dziewczyny po 12 tygodniu misoprostol dawkuje się po 2 tabletki co 3 godziny 
wiecej może wywołać zmiany w kończynach u płodu jeśli rozmyslicie sie i zechcecie jednak urodzic
po 4 tableki może zadziałac zbyt gwałtownie na organizm i narobicie sobie problemu

przy posiadaniu mifeprsitonu (a to jest możliwe tylko gdy posiadacie orgynalny zestaw od Women Help Women albo Women on Web) dawkuje się misoprostol po 36h od mife i znów po 2 tabletki co 3 godziny

uważajcie na siebie, bo poronienie w taki późnych tygodniach może być niebezpieczne dla was samych
przygotujcie się też na widok płodu a to niestety nie jest przyjemny widok....
przygotujcie sie też na wypływanie wód płodowych, bo pęknie worek owodniowy będzie bolało niestety, dlatego dobrze mieć tabletki przeciwbólowe
to będzie mały poród i będzie trwał,będzie trwało do dłużej niż aborcja do 9 tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z dziewczyn wie może czy na drugi dzień po poronieniu powinien boleć brzuch? Wczoraj zrobilam zabieg tabletkami , wszystko poszlo dobrze , dzisiaj mam tylko małe plamienia z tym że brzuch boli :-/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z dziewczyn wie może czy na drugi dzień po poronieniu powinien boleć brzuch? Wczoraj zrobilam zabieg tabletkami , wszystko poszlo dobrze , dzisiaj mam tylko małe plamienia z tym że brzuch boli :-/


A skąd wiesz że poszło dobrze ? Widziałaś zarodek?  Plamienie na drugi dzień to trochę mało,  powinnaś Krwawic jak w okres. Może coś tam się przyblokowalo i stad ten ból i słabe oczyszczanie.  Masz jeszcze jakieś tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie widziałam zarodka bo to był 4 tydzien, krwawienie wczoraj było bardzo obfite. Czytałam dużo na ten temat i piszą ze powinno byc małe plamienie do dwóch tyg , w przeciwnym wypadku trzeba się zgłosić do lekarza gdyż poronienie mogło byc niepełne ( że tak to nazwę :-p).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyczytałam to na stronie WOMEN ON WAVES cytuje "Krwawienie po aborcji:
Lekkie krwawienie (plamienie) trwa do 2 tygodni po aborcji, czasami dłużej lub krócej. Miesiączka powinna wystąpić 4 do 6 tygodni po zabiegu."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie widziałam zarodka bo to był 4 tydzien, krwawienie wczoraj było bardzo obfite. Czytałam dużo na ten temat i piszą ze powinno byc małe plamienie do dwóch tyg , w przeciwnym wypadku trzeba się zgłosić do lekarza gdyż poronienie mogło byc niepełne ( że tak to nazwę :-p).


Krwawienie powinno trwać kilka dni i wyglądać jak okres. Obserwuj się, jeśli ból nie minie lub się zwiększy, lub pojawi się gorączka to pędem do gina.  Zresztą i tak powinnaś tam pójść i sprawdzić czy się udało,  krwawienie to nie zawsze oznaka sukcesu przy Arthrotecu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Umówię się i pójdę do lekarza , mam nadzieję że się nie domyśli. Powiem że mialam jednodniowy obfity okres .
Miałam Mistrol 200

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Umówię się i pójdę do lekarza , mam nadzieję że się nie domyśli. Powiem że mialam jednodniowy obfity okres .
> Miałam Mistrol 200


Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres ? Przy wczesnej ciąży usg może nic nie pokazać,  bo pecherzyk i tak malutki. Lepiej byłoby zrobić dwa razy betę,  pokaże co z ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

14 pazdziernik , w przyszłym tyg pojde do lekarza i zobacze co powie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurcze chyba jestem zacofana bo nie wiem co to ta beta :-p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 14 pazdziernik , w przyszłym tyg pojde do lekarza i zobacze co powie


Czyli ppoczątek szóstego tygodnia. No może coś tam lekarz wypatrzy.  A betaHCG to badanie mierzące poziom hormonu ciążowego, który po poronieniu spada. Jeśli wykonasz dwa takie badania w odstępie dwóch,  trzech dni,  to spadająca wartość oznacza ze doszło do poronienia,  a rosnąca - ze ciąża się rozwija.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem koszt listka 10 tab 350 zl wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 100% orginalne marzena tel 515988060 w celu zamowienia prosze o sms tabletki odzwonie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem koszt listka 10 tab 350 zl wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 100% orginalne marzena tel 515988060 w celu zamowienia prosze o sms tabletki odzwonie


Patrzcie jaka oszustka z tym samym numerem podpisuje się jako Marta  !!!! Co za ściema!!!!!!!!


cytotec 350 wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci

    osiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 350 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior osobisty 515988060 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka stron wcześniej podaje się za marte a tutaj już jest marzena.Coś z tym nie halo..
a zresztą kto normalny oglasza się na forum i to jeszcze o 1:30 w nocy??.. Moim zdaniem tez naciagaczka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki do zastosowania w domu. tabletki poronne pfizzer.
pomoge Ci przywrocic cykl miesiaczek nawet w 18tyg ciazy. 

arthrotec, cytotec, misoprostol, koszt 10 tab 350 zlotych

tabletki sa bezinwazyjne i w dopowiedni sposob przyjety, rowniez bezpieczne.
aborcja chemiczna to nic innego jak zahamowanie rozwoju plodu i pozniej oczyszczenie sie z niego z macicy i wydalenie poprzez krwotok.

uwazaj na siebie i nie daj sie nabrac na ogloszenie pseudo ginekologa.
zaden ginekolog nie sprzedawalby tabletk poronnych przez internet wiedzac ze grozi mu za to prawo do wykonywania zawodu dozywotnio.
ja posiadam tebletki z Eu, gdzie aborcja jest powszechnie stosowana w celu zamowienia prosze o sms odzwonie natychmiast halina n: 573483078

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> patrzcie jaka oszustka z tym samym numerem podpisuje się jako marta  !!!! Co za ściema!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Cytotec 350 wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci
> 
>     osiadam tableteki cytotec 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki pfizer na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 350 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie bydgoszczy odbior osobisty 515988060 marta


interes ci nie idzie ze oczerniasz ta marte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> interes ci nie idzie ze oczerniasz ta marte



Sledze forum bo kiedyś tu zamawiałam i widzę co się teraz dzieje. Jedna osoba podaje się za Martę potem kimś innym umiem czytać ze zrozumieniem. I pachnie mi tu oszustwem. To nie forum reklamowe. Daj anons do gazety. 
Tu dawniej były porady a od jakiegoś czasu widzę chałę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzisz chale bo wiekszosc to naciagacze ja jestem akurat marta i nie jestem oszustka jest tu jakis kretyn na forum co mi robi pod gorke ale coz zrobic jezeli ktoras z dziewczyn bedzie potrzebowala pomocy to prosze do mnie wyslac sms napewno pomoge tab mam drogie ale orginalne juz samo za siebie swiadczy ze wysylam przesykle ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci a jezeli ktos chce to moge wyslac zdiecia na tab z aktualna data MARTA 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz chale bo wiekszosc to naciagacze ja jestem akurat marta i nie jestem oszustka jest tu jakis kretyn na forum co mi robi pod gorke ale coz zrobic jezeli ktoras z dziewczyn bedzie potrzebowala pomocy to prosze do mnie wyslac sms napewno pomoge tab mam drogie ale orginalne juz samo za siebie swiadczy ze wysylam przesykle ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci a jezeli ktos chce to moge wyslac zdiecia na tab z aktualna data MARTA 501602784


Ja na razie zamówiłam od Marii zobaczę co przyjdzie. Ma pozytywne opinie. Zaryzykuje co ma być to bedzie trochę się boję ale umówiłam się na sprawdzenie zawartości tylko tak się zastanawiam jak to dyskretnie otworzyć czy przy kurierze czy lepiej na poczcie ? Proszę pomóżcie jak Wy to robiłyście?? Proszę o w miarę szybką odp bo czas nagli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześć dziewczyny!
> Ja chciałam dokonać aborcji farmakologicznej ..zamówiłam zestaw z women on web.jadnak w oczekiwaniu na zestaw stało się to samoczynnie. Przeżyłam to paskudnie (w, zasadzie myślałam że nie przeżyję), bo ból był tak potężny że opadałam na nogach, bardzo długo żałowałam, gdybym mogła cofnąć czas to pewnie pojechałabym za granicę żeby tam zajęli się mną profesjonaliści. Wiem jednak że to zależy od człowieka, jeden przeżywa tak a drugi inaczej. Leki z women on web nie zdążyły dojść. I dlatego też tutaj jestem.
> Pierwsza wysyłka z wow miała być do mnie wysłana na początku października. Zamówiłam ją na up w woj.mazowieckim bo na kujawsko-pomorskie nie wysyłają. Przeszła przez uc w warszawie . I dotarła do mnie w piątek dnia 06.11.2015, w zasadzie nie jest mi ona już potrzebna, mam  kopertę, zaadresowaną z indii (tabletki wysyłają przeważnie z bombaju), no i chętnie ją odsprzedam. Otworzyłam ją aby sprawdzić zawartość-zestaw a-kare, zdjęcia przesyłki mogę wysłać na maila, jeśli któraś z was jest w potrzebie to na pewno szybciej dojdzie to zwykłą pocztą polską niż z drugiego końca świata... Mnie już nie jest potrzebna. Jakby któraś z was była zainteresowana, piszcie na maila, odsprzedam tabletki -wyślę za pobraniem z możliwością otwarcia paczki przed  zapłatą, mogę wysłać zdjęcia na e-mail. Cena 450 zł z wysyłką : slodkakotka@op.pl.możesz też odebrać osobiście w kujawsko-pomorskim.nie jestem handlarzem . Mam tylko ten jeden zestaw.
> Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia...


..........aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej potrzebuje jakiś pewny kontakt do kogoś kto ma tabletki na poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w 5/6 tygodniu jeśli któraś z was ma pewny  namiar bardzo proszę o pomoc  jestem w ciężkiej sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj,

Jeśli szukasz pewnego źródła odezwij się do arthrotec.shop@gmail.com.
Zawsze warto zapytać :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec 12 szt cena 200 zl tel.515303966 tabletki z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cena na arthrotec.shop@gmail.com to w przypadku odbioru osobistego 130 zł za 12 tabletek :Smile:   przesyłką wychodzi w okolicach 150 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamówiłam zestaw od pani Mari dostałam taki jak się z nią umówiłam przez telefon polecam tą osobę  podaje kontakt do niej 664-282-302

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamówiłam zestaw od pani mari dostałam taki jak się z nią umówiłam przez telefon polecam tą osobę  podaje kontakt do niej 664-282-302


a w którym ty jesteś tygodniu i ile zapłaciłaś i czy miałaś sprawdzenie zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a w którym ty jesteś tygodniu i ile zapłaciłaś i czy miałaś sprawdzenie zawartości


Tak miałam sprawdzenie bez tego bym nie odebrała tabletki były w blistrze zapłaciłam 272zł z przesyłką jestem w 4 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za informacje tez muszę zamówić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Mario proszę przestać pisać sama z sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne

    Posiadam tabletki do zastosowania w domu. tabletki poronne pfizzer.
    pomoge Ci przywrocic cykl miesiaczek nawet w 18tyg ciazy.

    arthrotec, cytotec, misoprostol, koszt 10 tab 350 zlotych

    tabletki sa bezinwazyjne i w dopowiedni sposob przyjety, rowniez bezpieczne.
    aborcja chemiczna to nic innego jak zahamowanie rozwoju plodu i pozniej oczyszczenie sie z niego z macicy i wydalenie poprzez krwotok.

    uwazaj na siebie i nie daj sie nabrac na ogloszenie pseudo ginekologa.
    zaden ginekolog nie sprzedawalby tabletk poronnych przez internet wiedzac ze grozi mu za to prawo do wykonywania zawodu dozywotnio.
    ja posiadam tebletki z Eu, gdzie aborcja jest powszechnie stosowana w celu zamowienia prosze o sms odzwonie natychmiast halina n: 573483078 

CZY możliwe jest to aby te leki działały do 18 tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Mario proszę przestać pisać sama z sobą.


He ale to ja pisałam szukam czegoś dla siebie bo wpadłam  z facetem który nie dorósł do roli bycia ojcem                   a ta dziewczyna zamówiła i byłam po prostu ciekawa co i jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TO forum całkiem zeszło na psy dawniej  były tu fajne porady  i  szło popisać z dziewczynami które przechodziły przez ten sam ból a teraz same ogłoszenia nieuczciwe wpisy naciągacze tragedia wchodzę tu od tygodnia bo niestety znowu potrzebuje tabletek  i czytam te wpisy z niedowierzaniem ktoś kogoś poleci następny to hejtuje i reklamuje swoją ofertę paranoja drogie panie to nie targ

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sledze forum bo kiedyś tu zamawiałam i widzę co się teraz dzieje. Jedna osoba podaje się za Martę potem kimś innym umiem czytać ze zrozumieniem. I pachnie mi tu oszustwem. To nie forum reklamowe. Daj anons do gazety. 
> Tu dawniej były porady a od jakiegoś czasu widzę chałę


popieram !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam parę lat temu miałem z dziewczyną wpadkę i zakupiłem takie tabletki. Dziewczyna była chyba jakoś w 4 tygodniu w każdym razie dosyć wcześnie. Tabletki kupiłem od kogoś z Łodzi a sam jestem z Opola. Dziewczyna nie zjadła wszystkich bo gdzie zgubiła opakowanie ale i tak zadziałało. Była przy niej koleżanka a sama dziewczyna mówiła że jej bardzo gorąco bolał ją mega brzuch ale się udało. Po czasie mogę powiedzieć że moralniaka nie mam bardziej bym miał gdybym miał dziecko a się nim źle opiekował itp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje sprawdzonego nr zeby zamówic tabletki.pilnie!piszcie jak macie cos sprawdzonego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamawialam od Marii jestem po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od Pani Mariii.... buahahaha ale się uśmiałam. Siedzi kombinator za monitorem i wciska ludziom kit, a zrospaczone kobiety dają się nabierać. Dla takich "ludzi" przeznaczone jest specjalne miejsce w piekle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od Pani Mariii.... buahahaha ale się uśmiałam. Siedzi kombinator za monitorem i wciska ludziom kit, a zrozpaczone kobiety dają się nabierać. Dla takich "ludzi" przeznaczone jest specjalne miejsce w piekle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki zestaw na poronienie oryginalne to co na zdjęciu wysyłam w paczce. Masz 97% pewności udanego zabiegu. Więcej na lilarejek(malpa)gmail.com napisz dostaniesz zdjęcia nie znaczki pocztowe oraz info o dostawie i cenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam najlepsze tabletki poronne cytotec w cely zakupu prosze o sms o tresci tabletki pod numer 501602784 marta wysylam ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci jezeli ktos chce to moge podeslac fotki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od Pani Mariii.... buahahaha ale się uśmiałam. Siedzi kombinator za monitorem i wciska ludziom kit, a zrospaczone kobiety dają się nabierać. Dla takich "ludzi" przeznaczone jest specjalne miejsce w piekle.


Ja też zamawiałam od Pani Marii i też mi pomogło ty jesteś jakaś dziwna wciskasz ludziom kity na temat tej osoby a ja każdemu radzę aby sobie do niej zadzwonił i sam się przekonał  czy jest to osoba godna zaufania czy tez nie a te posty negatywne  nie piszą rozczarowane klientki tylko  osoby które również tym handlują  i za wszelką  cenę chcą się pozbyć konkurencji tylko moim zdanie to  powinno być w miarę uczciwie a nie tak chamsko ja w każdym razie tą Panią mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem a każdemu radzę zdzwonić i się samemu przekonać  a nie czytać te brednie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja powiem tak zamawiałem z tego forum tabletki na poronienie przyszły pomogły  wszystko było ok nikogo nie będę polecał uważam że jak ktoś chce to znajdzie wystarczy czytać pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie będę polecał


Pan również był w ciąży ?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pan również był w ciąży ?!


Był i to w nie jednej. Jest tu taki co często zachodzi w ciążę, a w tym wieku to już powinien być raczej po menopauzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Był i to w nie jednej. Jest tu taki co często zachodzi w ciążę, a w tym wieku to już powinien być raczej po menopauzie.


i jeszcze od "pani Marii" kupuje :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje pomocy. Jestem w nieplanowanej ciazy i potrzebuje pomocy w zdobyciu wiarygodnych tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje pomocy. Jestem w nieplanowanej ciazy i potrzebuje pomocy w zdobyciu wiarygodnych tabletek


womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org


Zgadzam się bo tylko tam dostaniesz fachową pomoc oraz pewne tabletki po wpłacie darowizny. Tu masz aż 97% szansy na powodzenie zabiegu itd. Natomiast kupowanie u handlarzy łączy się ryzykiem bo możesz zostać oszukana lub dostaniesz pseudo zestaw czyli arthrotec plus oszukany Misoprostol tzw tabletka RU, którą często udaje zwykły APAP lub inne przeciwbólowe dziadostwo za astronomiczną kwotę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgadzam się bo tylko tam dostaniesz fachową pomoc oraz pewne tabletki po wpłacie darowizny. Tu masz aż 97% szansy na powodzenie zabiegu itd. Natomiast kupowanie u handlarzy łączy się ryzykiem bo możesz zostać oszukana lub dostaniesz pseudo zestaw czyli arthrotec plus oszukany Misoprostol tzw tabletka RU, którą często udaje zwykły APAP lub inne przeciwbólowe dziadostwo za astronomiczną kwotę.


Dodam jeszcze, że ja korzystałam z pomocy Womenek, swój zestaw dostałam po 10 dniach od pierwszego kontaktu z nimi. Darowizna jaką wpłaciłam to 70 Euro czyli zgodnie z obecnym kursem ok 300 PLN. Oczywiście z uwagi na trudną sytuację można negocjować kwotę darowizny. Zabieg przeszłam bez problemu (6 tydzień) i jestem już po USG ciąży brak nie wymagam nawet oczyszczania. Sam zabieg przeszłam dość dobrze oczywiście wystąpiła gorączka i inne objawy, ból był niezbyt silny, ale i tak wspomagałam się środkami przeciwbólowymi, zwykły paracetamol dał radę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje pomocy. Jestem w nieplanowanej ciazy i potrzebuje pomocy w zdobyciu wiarygodnych tabletek


Witam.posiadam tabl.misoprostol w oryginalnych blistrach zakupione w krajach Unii Europejskiej-ilość potrzebna do przeprowadzenia skutecznej terapii to 8 szt.czyli 2 blistry po 4 talb.koszt to 450 zł.Na żądanie wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości,dostawa w ciągu 2 dni roboczych,kontakt-797-769-740-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.posiadam tabl.misoprostol w oryginalnych blistrach zakupione w krajach Unii Europejskiej-ilość potrzebna do przeprowadzenia skutecznej terapii to 8 szt.czyli 2 blistry po 4 talb.koszt to 450 zł.Na żądanie wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości,dostawa w ciągu 2 dni roboczych,kontakt-797-769-740-


W arthrotecu i w cytotecu też jest misprostol ! A ilość potrzebna do wykonania aborcji to minimum 12 tabletek, a nie 8 ! DZIEWCZYNY nie dajcie się naciągać na takie horrendalne kwoty !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też zamawiałam od Pani Marii i też mi pomogło ty jesteś jakaś dziwna wciskasz ludziom kity na temat tej osoby a ja każdemu radzę aby sobie do niej zadzwonił i sam się przekonał  czy jest to osoba godna zaufania czy tez nie a te posty negatywne  nie piszą rozczarowane klientki tylko  osoby które również tym handlują  i za wszelką  cenę chcą się pozbyć konkurencji tylko moim zdanie to  powinno być w miarę uczciwie a nie tak chamsko ja w każdym razie tą Panią mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem a każdemu radzę zdzwonić i się samemu przekonać  a nie czytać te brednie


Również zgadzam się z Tobą też zamówiłam ale wcześniej obdzwoniłam jeszcze z 5 nr i ta Pani wyłożyła mi wszystko szczegółowo i tak jasno że bardziej się nie da.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pan również był w ciąży ?!


Droga Pani gdyby była Pani choć odrobinę inteligentna wiedziała by Pani że leki zakupiłem dla Małżonki a czy kupowałem od Pani Mari , Pani Hanny czy też kogoś zupełnie innego to wyłącznie moja sprawa .Z Pani postów wynika iż jest pani bardzo zakochana sama w sobie a drugiego człowieka Pani nie szanuje pozdrawiam Panią serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem jedno: te wszystkie pseudo doktorki Panie Marie omijać dziewczyny z daleka bo to dla nich łatwy pieniądz, a na policję żadna z nas nie chce iść. NIE KUPOWAĆ !

----------


## aaaaga

szukam sprawdzonego nr.pilnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosze o pomoc.jestem w 4 tygodniu i prosze sprawdzony numer pod który zawsze mozna sie dodzwonic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podziwiam was dziewczyny  :Smile:  macie pewne i sprawdzone rozwiązanie w postaci zestawu od womenek, a Wy wchodzicie na forum i czekacie aż Wam ktoś napisze numer do handlarza. Skąd macie pewność, co to za numer, kto jest po drugiej stronie  i jaką truciznę włoży Wam do koperty, uprzednio skasowawszy kilka stówek. Ja bym nie miała odwagi na takie eksperymenty, tym bardziej po przeczytaniu tego wątku, gdzie co chwilę przestrzega się przed oszustami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podziwiam was dziewczyny  macie pewne i sprawdzone rozwiązanie w postaci zestawu od womenek, a Wy wchodzicie na forum i czekacie aż Wam ktoś napisze numer do handlarza. Skąd macie pewność, co to za numer, kto jest po drugiej stronie  i jaką truciznę włoży Wam do koperty, uprzednio skasowawszy kilka stówek. Ja bym nie miała odwagi na takie eksperymenty, tym bardziej po przeczytaniu tego wątku, gdzie co chwilę przestrzega się przed oszustami.


Też nie mogę się nadziwić. Wiem, że któraś powie no dobrze, ale są miejsca w Polsce gdzie Womenki nie wysyłają i co z tego, z tym też można sobie poradzić jak się chce. Ja kilka dni temu wysłałam zestaw od Womenek kuzynce, który przyszedł na mój adres. Można też zamówić na poste restante jak się nie ma rodziny czy znajomych w innych miejscowościach, a nie dawać zarabiać oszustom, naciągaczom i innym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiem jedno: te wszystkie pseudo doktorki Panie Marie omijać dziewczyny z daleka bo to dla nich łatwy pieniądz, a na policję żadna z nas nie chce iść. NIE KUPOWAĆ !


Co ty pieprzysz? Ja u niej kupowałam i dostałam tabletki na które sie umawialam chciałam oryginalne w blistrach i takie dostałam. i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość. I wcale mi nic nie mówiła że jest lekarzem POLECAM bo sprawdzone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam a ja chciała bym przestrzec  was przed panem który wysyła szajs zamówiłam od niego i dostałam szmelc podaje się za  doktora Zbigniewa oraz doktora Stanisława 
690291379 ,

690290389  uważajcie bo to oszust i naciągacz ma dwa numery skurwysyn .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posiadam najlepsze tabletki poronne cytotec w cely zakupu prosze o sms o tresci tabletki pod numer 501602784 marta wysylam ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci jezeli ktos chce to moge podeslac fotki


Pani Marta tak się ciągle na naszym forum reklamuje  a ciągle zmienia numer telefonu a niby taka uczciwa ...... Wątpię w uczciwość każdej z osób sprzedających  tabsy na tym forum ... porażka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam a ja chciała bym przestrzec  was przed panem który wysyła szajs zamówiłam od niego i dostałam szmelc podaje się za  doktora Zbigniewa oraz doktora Stanisława 
> 690291379 ,
> 
> 690290389  uważajcie bo to oszust i naciągacz ma dwa numery skurwysyn .


I co Ci to da, że o nim napisałaś? Nic! dalej facet będzie oszukiwał bo naiwnych nie brakuje. A leniwym paniusiom nawet nie będzie się chciało twojego postu przeczytać. Leniwe paniusie wciąż dają się naciągać cwaniakom, wciąż zadają te same pytania no bo nie ma czasu ani sił cofnąć się kilka stron wstecz i przeczytać to i owo o tym i o tamtym. Najlepiej ustrzelić pierwsze lepsze ogłoszenie z ostatniej strony wpłacić szybciutko na konto kilka stówek byle komu i czekać tylko na co? i po czasie okazuje się, że na nic bo zostaje się zrobionym w przysłowiowego konia. A wystarczyłoby wejść na stronę fundacji takiej jak Women on Web napisać potem wpłacić darowiznę i ma się 100% pewny zestaw i po kłopocie no, ale to wymaga nieco wysiłku i trochę czasu trzeba poświęcić, a chęci brak lepiej iść na łatwiznę tylko czy warto? same widzicie, ze nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najbezpieczniej zamawiać ze sprawdzeniem zawartości żeby nie dostać ziemniaka :Smile: 
Choć frytki są tez samczne :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co Ci to da, że o nim napisałaś? Nic! dalej facet będzie oszukiwał bo naiwnych nie brakuje. A leniwym paniusiom nawet nie będzie się chciało twojego postu przeczytać. Leniwe paniusie wciąż dają się naciągać cwaniakom, wciąż zadają te same pytania no bo nie ma czasu ani sił cofnąć się kilka stron wstecz i przeczytać to i owo o tym i o tamtym. Najlepiej ustrzelić pierwsze lepsze ogłoszenie z ostatniej strony wpłacić szybciutko na konto kilka stówek byle komu i czekać tylko na co? i po czasie okazuje się, że na nic bo zostaje się zrobionym w przysłowiowego konia. A wystarczyłoby wejść na stronę fundacji takiej jak Women on Web napisać potem wpłacić darowiznę i ma się 100% pewny zestaw i po kłopocie no, ale to wymaga nieco wysiłku i trochę czasu trzeba poświęcić, a chęci brak lepiej iść na łatwiznę tylko czy warto? same widzicie, ze nie.


Nie każdy tak jak ja ufa jakiejś fundacji a napisałam bo może komuś pomoże a widzę że ty masz z tym jakiś problem wg mnie to pomyliłaś forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie sama jest oszustką dlatego taka nerwowa suka jest hhe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem za aborcją , nie popieram jej ale szlak mnie trafia jak  widzę wpisy oszustów pokroju Marty 
chcę Wam pokazać co znalazłam w sieci to same jej wpisy

Dziewczyny jezeli potrzebujecie CYTOTEC to mam orginalny listek 220 zl mozliwosc sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zaplata moj numer 501602784 

cena zaczynała się od 220zł a kończyła się na 400zł patrzcie dalej


Cytotec 200 mg sprawdzenie zawartosci

    Odsprzedam orginalny cytotec zakupiony we wloszech tabletki sa orginalne z numerem seri i data waznosci 400 zl wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci Marta 501602784 


TU PODAJE SIĘ ZA LEKARZA NAGŁA ZMIANA OSOBOWOŚCI 

Dr Marta (ja) udzieli wam informacji jak sobie samodzielnie poradzic bez pomocy ściemniających handlarzy i naciągających oszustów

telefon znacie :501602784


sprzedam CYTOTEC 200mg

NO A TU PANI MARTA ZOSTAŁA NAGLE OLĄ OGŁOSZENIE NIBY INNEJ OSOBY NUMER JEDNAK SIĘ NIE ZMIENIIŁ

    02-18-2015, 22:46 #27
    Nie zarejestrowany
    Guest
    Witam
    sprzedam CYTOTEC,
    Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
    Cena za 10 szt - 220 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
    Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
    Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, z datą ważności.
    Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel:501602784 ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TU NUMER ULEGŁ ZMIANIE ALE NOWE PSEUDO    PANI MARTY TO (OLA)

 11-05-2015, 23:27 #238
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
cytotec lek poronny wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci

    Sprzedam cytotec lek wczesno poronny koszt 10 tab 350 zl lek jest orginalny w blistrach nie luzem TABLETKI SA PIECIOKATNE wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci 572475417 ola 

A TU MAMY ZNÓW ZMIANĘ NUMERU CHYBA NIEZADOWOLONE KLIENTKI DO TEGO ZMUSIŁY

 11-15-2015, 20:46 #243
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
tabletki poronne wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 350

    osiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 350 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior osobisty MARTA 515988060 

WIĘC PODSUMOWUJĄC TE WSZYSTKIE ZEBRANE WPISY Z PEŁNĄ ŚWIADOMOŚCIĄ ŚWIADCZĄ O TYM ŻE  JEST TO OSZUSTKA ZMIENIAJĄCA IMIONA ORAZ NUMERY TELEFONU UWAŻAJCIE NA NIĄ BO NA NIEJEDNEJ KOBIECIE JUŻ NA PEWNO  ZAROBIŁA  TYM SWOIM OSZUSTWEM !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty Marta czy jak Ci tam jesteś z Bydgoszczy więc wiesz co znajduje się na FORDONIE tam szykuję się ciepła posadka dla Ciebie na dłuższy czas. 
Z Świątecznymi Pozdrowieniami 

                                        Pan Życzliwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie sama jest oszustką dlatego taka nerwowa suka jest hhe


Sukę to sobie znajdź w swoim obejściu lub zajrzyj do lustra  może to ta po drugiej stronie! Co wkurza cię to co napisałam bo tak jest. Gdybym handlowała pusta pało to nie polecałabym Womenek, nie uważasz? A tak n marginesie tak wygląda cała brutalna prawda i oszuści się cieszą. A takich jak ja się błotem obrzuca bo chcą potrząsnąć tym całym naiwnym towarzystwem,ale cóż jak się sra kasą to można wspierać cwaniaków

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sukę to sobie znajdź w swoim obejściu lub zajrzyj do lustra  może to ta po drugiej stronie! Co wkurza cię to co napisałam bo tak jest. Gdybym handlowała pusta pało to nie polecałabym Womenek, nie uważasz? A tak n marginesie tak wygląda cała brutalna prawda i oszuści się cieszą. A takich jak ja się błotem obrzuca bo chcą potrząsnąć tym całym naiwnym towarzystwem,ale cóż jak się sra kasą to można wspierać cwaniaków


Masz po części racje ale zrozum jedno jest część kobiet tak jak ja że nie prześle pieniędzy z góry komuś na konto za nic w świecie. Nawet jakiejś fundacji wyjątkiem jest tylko bliska rodzina sorry ale tak już mamy z mężem kupujemy dużo przez internet allegro itp i zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości jest XXI wiek to nie średniowiecze więc skoro jest taka możliwość to trzeba korzystać ok 7 zł to nie jakieś wielkie pieniądze ale do rzeczy chodzi też o to że są też ludzie uczciwi których ktoś poleci bo może już korzystała i ma sprawdzone źródło. ODRÓŻNIĆ CHWASTY OD  PLEW!
I nie chodzi mi tu o np Marte która dodaje sama ogłoszenia jedno pod drugim po co??
Jak ktoś będzie chciał to zadzwoni. Spokojnie. 
P.S piszcie forumowiczki  sensownie i na temat
Aha a co do powyższego wpisu na temat Marty to bez komentarza ręce same opadają (ta kobieta jest bezwzględna)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Marta tak się ciągle na naszym forum reklamuje  a ciągle zmienia numer telefonu a niby taka uczciwa ...... Wątpię w uczciwość każdej z osób sprzedających  tabsy na tym forum ... porażka


Marta z tej  strony prawda  zmieniam numery bo  niestety jakis kretyn dodaje moje  numery ma sex ogloszenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jezeli ktos potrzebuje tabletki poronne  cytotec to prosze napisac  na e-mail  oddzwonie mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Mart, Pani Magda, Pan Józek .... dajcie już sobie spokój z kołowaniem ludzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Mart, Pani Magda, Pan Józek .... dajcie już sobie spokój z kołowaniem ludzi.


nie dadzą spokoju, bo pelikany wciąż ich bajeczki łykają, a pieniążki na konto wpływają  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytam i nie wierze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamiast sobie pomagać komplikujecie sprawę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama jestem po udanym zabiegu ..zamiast sobie pomagać to tylko sobie szkodzicie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dzisiaj wzięłam pierwszą tabletkę , jutro 4 potem 2 zgodnie z instrukcją z WOW. Zamawiałam ze strony organizacji, czekałam 2 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli pisze na forum ze mam staly dostep do tabletek  poronnych cytotec to znaczy ze mam posiadam tabletki z wloch zapakowane orginalnie i wysylam tylko ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci tabletki sa drogie ale przynajmniej orginalne pozatym nigdy nikt mi nie przelal pieniedzy ma konto dopiero po otrzymaniu przesylki nie rozumiem dlaczego jeden pisze  na drugiego i odwrotnie dziewczyny pamietajcie jezeli zamawiacie tabletki to tylko i wylacznie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci inaczej nie odbierac  pozatym lek musi byc w blistrze cytotec  jest pieciokatny nie okragly producentem jest marka Pfizer jezeli ktos sobie zarzyczy zdiecia to je wysle moj e-mail mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jezeli pisze na forum ze mam staly dostep do tabletek  poronnych cytotec to znaczy ze mam posiadam tabletki z wloch zapakowane orginalnie i wysylam tylko ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci tabletki sa drogie ale przynajmniej orginalne pozatym nigdy nikt mi nie przelal pieniedzy ma konto dopiero po otrzymaniu przesylki nie rozumiem dlaczego jeden pisze  na drugiego i odwrotnie dziewczyny pamietajcie jezeli zamawiacie tabletki to tylko i wylacznie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci inaczej nie odbierac  pozatym lek musi byc w blistrze cytotec  jest pieciokatny nie okragly producentem jest marka Pfizer jezeli ktos sobie zarzyczy zdiecia to je wysle moj e-mail mijanowakowska74@interia.pl


I znowu reklama oszustki Marty oj dziewczyno przestań w końcu jesteś zwykłą naciągaczką każdy cię tu opisuje a ty dalej sprzedajesz swoje oszukane gówno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

więcej info i zdjęcia na lilarejek(małpa)gmail.com nie kupuj szitu to Twoje zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> więcej info i zdjęcia na lilarejek(małpa)gmail.com nie kupuj szitu to Twoje zdrowie.


Co za słownictwo .... MUSISZ  SIĘ COFNĄĆ DO PODSTAWÓWKI ,TAM CIĘ PISAĆ BEZ BŁĘDÓW NAUCZĄ.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CZY MOZNA ZAUFAC FUNDACJI NA KTORA KONIECZNA JEST DAROWIZNA WOMEN'S WALLET FOUNDATION ?
TROCHĘ DUZO DANYCH WYMAGAJA PRZY ZROBIENIU DAROWIZNY , CHODZI KONKRETNIE O
Nazwisko właściciela karty
Rodzaj karty
Numer karty
Data ważności
Kod bezpieczeństwa
CZY TO WSZYSTKO JEST ZGODNE ? KTOS JUZ WYKONAŁ TAKA DAROWIZNE ? I CZY KTOS DOSTAL POMOC W FORMIE ZESTAWU POTRZEBNEGO DO ZABIEGU? prosze o info

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> więcej info i zdjęcia na lilarejek(małpa)gmail.com nie kupuj szitu to Twoje zdrowie.


A po ile ten "szit" ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> CZY MOZNA ZAUFAC FUNDACJI NA KTORA KONIECZNA JEST DAROWIZNA WOMEN'S WALLET FOUNDATION ?
> TROCHĘ DUZO DANYCH WYMAGAJA PRZY ZROBIENIU DAROWIZNY , CHODZI KONKRETNIE O
> Nazwisko właściciela karty
> Rodzaj karty
> Numer karty
> Data ważności
> Kod bezpieczeństwa
> CZY TO WSZYSTKO JEST ZGODNE ? KTOS JUZ WYKONAŁ TAKA DAROWIZNE ? I CZY KTOS DOSTAL POMOC W FORMIE ZESTAWU POTRZEBNEGO DO ZABIEGU? prosze o info


ja zamawiałam i nie mam zastrzeżeń. Te dane zawsze sa wymagane do płatności karta w necie, wiec nie wiem w czym masz problem. Zawsze możesz zrobić zwykły przelew.

----------


## olkak

MASAKRA!!!!niby ludzie na studiach a takie pomysly, to sie w glkowie nie miesci jak mozna dziecko usunac?myslicie tylko o sobie a nie o dziecku ktore zabijecie!!wspolczuje rozumowania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> MASAKRA!!!!niby ludzie na studiach a takie pomysly, to sie w glkowie nie miesci jak mozna dziecko usunac?myslicie tylko o sobie a nie o dziecku ktore zabijecie!!wspolczuje rozumowania


nie chodziłaś w moich butach, to siedź cicho ! zobaczymy jak będziesz śpiewać, jak Cię zgwałcą, albo kolejna ciąża będzie zagrażać Twojemu życiu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> MASAKRA!!!!niby ludzie na studiach a takie pomysly, to sie w glkowie nie miesci jak mozna dziecko usunac?myslicie tylko o sobie a nie o dziecku ktore zabijecie!!wspolczuje rozumowania


Nie ma się czym przejmować to jest typ bogatej idiotki siedzącej sobie w ciepłym pałacyku, która nie ma pojecia co to znaczy bieda i inne ludzkie tragedie. Masz mendo szmalu po uszy to nie wiesz, że ludzie za 1000zł utrzymują kilku osobowe rodziny, a następne dziecko powietrzem nie będzie żyć. Nic tylko zabijasz dziecko, a jak się urodzi to jakie będzie mieć życie? czy nad tym się zastanowiłaś? No nie bo tak Ci w ten pusty łeb wbito, że aborcja to zbrodnia, a tak naprawdę aborcja to wybór każdej kobiety czy chce mieć dziecko czy może je mieć czy też nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uwaga uwaga oszusci 

Zanim kupisz tabletki natym portalu to przeczytaj to ogłoszenie !! arthrotec cytotec poronne
Ogłoszenia Medycyna Kategoria: Moda i zdrowie / Medycyna
ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POMOGŁO  jestem już po kuracji udało się jestem mega szczęśliwa DZIĘKUJE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Potrzebuje pewnego namiaru. moj mail: anetta9090@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sluchaj kretynie marta z tej strony musisz miec naprawde glowe chora by bawic sie w takie rzeczy
skond mozesz wiedziec co ja mam a czego nie czy ja cie oszukalam a to sa moje numery
501602784
51588909
i w czym masz problem jezeli mam dostep do leku to wystawiam cene jaka chce 
pzeciez ja tez ryzykuje bo wysylam lek orginalny kretynie gdzie po sprzwdzeniu
zawartosci dochodzi do platnosci i sa tam adres zwrotny i numer mojego konta
a jezeli ktos wysyla szajs to nie ma sie czego bac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty Marta czy jak Ci tam jesteś z Bydgoszczy więc wiesz co znajduje się na FORDONIE tam szykuję się ciepła posadka dla Ciebie na dłuższy czas. 
> Z Świątecznymi Pozdrowieniami 
> 
>                                         Pan Życzliwy


musisz miec naprawde glowe chora

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy "664-282-302 polecam bo nie zostałam oszukana " jest naprawdę pewne??? Czas mnie goni i potrzebuje PILNIE rzetelnego źródła. Proszę o pomoc. dziękuję!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy "664-282-302 polecam bo nie zostałam oszukana " jest naprawdę pewne??? Czas mnie goni i potrzebuje PILNIE rzetelnego źródła. Proszę o pomoc. dziękuję!


nie uwierzyłabym żadnemu z tych numerów. Widziałaś wpisy że ktoś dostał w paczce pocięte gazety, albo lineę na odchudzanie? 

chcesz pewny zestaw poronny ? zwróć się do fundacji womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org.

więcej informacji na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałam nt womenonweb.org, jednak jesli bede czekala na paczke z zagranicy ok.10 dni, to moze byc to juz dla mnie za pozno.. :Frown:  stad tez pytania o kogos "zaufanego" w sieci, ale  z tym to jest mega problem. jak nie pani 
mijanowakowska74@interia.pl, to inni "lekarze"...załamac sie mozna...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytałam nt womenonweb.org, jednak jesli bede czekala na paczke z zagranicy ok.10 dni, to moze byc to juz dla mnie za pozno.. stad tez pytania o kogos "zaufanego" w sieci, ale  z tym to jest mega problem. jak nie pani 
> mijanowakowska74@interia.pl, to inni "lekarze"...załamac sie mozna...


A który masz tydzień, że ma być niby za późno ? ja robiłam zestawem od Womenek w 14 tc i wszystko było ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jest to 7 t.c

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jest to 7 t.c


to masz masę czasu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo się stresuję i boję... ale dziekuje za wsparcie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo się stresuję i boję... ale dziekuje za wsparcie!


trzymaj się, i życzę powodzenia !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam poszukuję tabletek poronnych, najlepiej z odbiorem osobistym na terenie woj. łódzkiego.
Informacje proszę kierować na maila 1982pawelek@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam U tego Pana niby z Holandii jego mail abcfarmakologiczne@wp.pl w piątek. Zapłaciłam przelewem na polskie konto ponieważ jestem za granica a kurierzy ponoć  nie maja podpisanej umowy miedzy krajami by zamówić  pobraniową. Pan bardzo miły dostępny niemalże natychmiastowo ,oczywiście mailowo. Zapewnił że wysłał zaraz na drugi dzień tj. w sobote przed 12.00
dziś jest środa. Przesyłki brak, kontakt zerowy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówiłam U tego Pana niby z Holandii jego mail abcfarmakologiczne@wp.pl w piątek. Zapłaciłam przelewem na polskie konto ponieważ jestem za granica a kurierzy ponoć  nie maja podpisanej umowy miedzy krajami by zamówić  pobraniową. Pan bardzo miły dostępny niemalże natychmiastowo ,oczywiście mailowo. Zapewnił że wysłał zaraz na drugi dzień tj. w sobote przed 12.00
> dziś jest środa. Przesyłki brak, kontakt zerowy...


przykro mi,że zostałaś oszukana. Ja kiedyś wysłałam do tego Pana maila, z prośba o wysłanie mi zdjęcia jego "cudownych tabletek" z ładowarką do telefonu - chciałam się przekonać że rzeczywiście jest w ich posiadaniu. Niestety otrzymałam wulgarną odpowiedź cyt. "nie jestem fotografem, jak się nie podoba to proszę nie kupować." Co mnie tylko utwierdziło w przekonaniu, że to oszust. 

Poza tym te jego obiecanki o tabletkach z Holandii są wyssane z palca, ponieważ Holandia ma bardzo restrykcyjne prawo i nie wolno stamtąd wysyłać tabletek. Nawet Womenki swoje zestawy wysyłają z Indii.

przestrzegam dziewczyny. Jak już musicie zamawiać od tych handlarzy , to tylko ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i za pobraniem. Nigdy na konto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mieszkam we wloszech ty w cholandi posiadam cytotec jezeli chcesz to moge ci go przeslac drogo ale orginalny
nie wiem jak to by bylo z wysylka za pobraniem jezeli chcesz to moge wyslac zdiecia na eilem kontakt mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mieszkam we wloszech ty w cholandi posiadam cytotec jezeli chcesz to moge ci go przeslac drogo ale orginalny
> nie wiem jak to by bylo z wysylka za pobraniem jezeli chcesz to moge wyslac zdiecia na eilem kontakt mijanowakowska74@interia.pl


Obawiam się ze sam cytotec może nie wystarczyć nie chciałabym ryzykować zależy i na orginalnym zestawie z RU486
ale dziekuje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !! Nie zamawiajcie tabletek przez recepty@zaufani.com to są oszuści każą sobie wysłać przelew i nie wysyłają towaru, po zapłacie kontakt się urywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec odsprzedam,opakowanie 20 szt.cena 200zł.plus koszt przesyłki,płatność za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.Proszę o kontakt na wladzio67@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówiłam U tego Pana niby z Holandii jego mail abcfarmakologiczne@wp.pl w piątek. Zapłaciłam przelewem na polskie konto ponieważ jestem za granica a kurierzy ponoć  nie maja podpisanej umowy miedzy krajami by zamówić  pobraniową. Pan bardzo miły dostępny niemalże natychmiastowo ,oczywiście mailowo. Zapewnił że wysłał zaraz na drugi dzień tj. w sobote przed 12.00
> dziś jest środa. Przesyłki brak, kontakt zerowy...


Sorry ale na głupote nie ma lekarstwa...  Tyle się tu pisze żeby absolutnie nikomu nie płacić z góry a Ty co?????
Masz swój rozum ale czy tak ciężko jest obdzwonić polecane nr i wybrać coś konkretnego ja nikogo nie polecam bo mnie zaraz tu obsmarują że handlara czy coś takiego ale ja tak zamówiłam !!
P.S A tak wogóle to nigdy bym od mężczyzny nie kupiła bo jak z nim wogóle bym miała rozmawiać na ten temat???
Kobiet już nie ma czy co??? 
Podsumowując to facet Cię zrobił na szaro nie masz kasy nie masz przesyłki.
Poproś go o numer nadawczy o ile odbierze tel. 
Ja poprosiłam o numer i sledziłam paczke w internecie 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sluchaj kretynie marta z tej strony musisz miec naprawde glowe chora by bawic sie w takie rzeczy
> skond mozesz wiedziec co ja mam a czego nie czy ja cie oszukalam a to sa moje numery
> 501602784
> 51588909
> i w czym masz problem jezeli mam dostep do leku to wystawiam cene jaka chce 
> pzeciez ja tez ryzykuje bo wysylam lek orginalny kretynie gdzie po sprzwdzeniu
> zawartosci dochodzi do platnosci i sa tam adres zwrotny i numer mojego konta
> a jezeli ktos wysyla szajs to nie ma sie czego bac


To ja poproszę taką paczke po numerze konta cie znajde a adres zwrotny też się przyda. Teraz czekaj na zamówienia hahahahahahaha .Od teraz nie bedziesz wiedziała ktora paczka trafi na komisariat Policji. Wesołych Świąt Oszustko!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale ty musisz byc zdesperowany zal mi ciebie tak to sa moje numery

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mieszkam we wloszech ty w cholandi posiadam cytotec jezeli chcesz to moge ci go przeslac drogo ale orginalny
> nie wiem jak to by bylo z wysylka za pobraniem jezeli chcesz to moge wyslac zdiecia na eilem kontakt mijanowakowska74@interia.pl


Marta ty to ładna analfabetka jesteś  Holandia piszesz przez Ch a ludziom tabletki sprzedajesz i bawisz się w doktora , łap się mopa i miotły i zarabiaj uczciwie zanim komuś zrobisz krzywdę , sama nie wiesz co piszesz dopiero oferowałaś odbiór osobisty na terenie Bydgoszczy a tu piszesz że mieszkasz we Włoszech .  Czemu ty tak ludzi oszukujesz w co ty grasz dziewczyno?.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale jazda co to za Ciemna baba  jakie ona błędy robi obłęd  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem z Warszawy bardzo proszę jesli ktos ma na sprzedaż o kontakt - wielkasercem.88@wp.pl .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam od Pani Marii dostałam oryginalnie zapakowane  sprawdziłam zawartość jestem już po stosowałam w sobotę we wtorek idę na USG . Wydaje mi się że się udało . Podaje kontakt do tej Pani 664-282-302

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile powinno trwać krwawienie po tabletkach na poronienie i czy w 7 tygodniu powinno być sporo skrzepów czy to że one się pojawiły w dużej ilości to powód do  niepokoju ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile powinno trwać krwawienie po tabletkach na poronienie i czy w 7 tygodniu powinno być sporo skrzepów czy to że one się pojawiły w dużej ilości to powód do  niepokoju ???


Ja specjalistą nie jestem i nie wiem czy to co napisze będzie miało sens ale ja jak stosowałam to byłam w 5/6 tygodniu i też tak miałam że szły mi skrzepy a krwawiłam chyba z 8 dni i ciążę poroniłam tylko ja już rodziłam naturalnie przed tą aborcją nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie . A moja kuzynka tylko krwawiła skrzepów nie miała i okazało się że płodu nie wydaliła i musiała być czyszczona w szpitalu .Odczekała,  Zgłosiła się po 4 dniach do lekarza  dostała skierowanie do szpitala ale na oddziale nie leżała trwało to jakieś 3/4 godziny i pojechała do domu ale leków w jej organizmie nie wykryto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki mam teraz  jakieś porównanie pozdrawiam

----------


## olkak

Co wy ludzie tu piszecie!!!!!!!!!!!jak mozna sprzedawac tabletki poronne na taka skale!najpierw myslcie a potem wspolzyjcie a nie zabijacie dzieci!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zarejestrowałam się wczoraj na WOW, rejestracja została przyjęta. Zrobiłam wpłatę i dzisiaj rano wysłałam potwierdzenie zapłaty. Czy ktoś może dać mi znać jak długo czeka się na info z ich strony? Kiedy zostanie wysłana do mnie paczka? Wysłałam też maila z takim pytaniem na info@womenonweb.org i zero odpowiedzi. Boję się jak cholera a to czekanie na jakiekolwiek info dobija...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zarejestrowałam się wczoraj na WOW, rejestracja została przyjęta. Zrobiłam wpłatę i dzisiaj rano wysłałam potwierdzenie zapłaty. Czy ktoś może dać mi znać jak długo czeka się na info z ich strony? Kiedy zostanie wysłana do mnie paczka? Wysłałam też maila z takim pytaniem na info@womenonweb.org i zero odpowiedzi. Boję się jak cholera a to czekanie na jakiekolwiek info dobija...


Na pewno odpisza.  Wejdź na maszwybor.net tam jest więcej dziewczyn które czekają na zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na pewno odpisza.  Wejdź na maszwybor.net tam jest więcej dziewczyn które czekają na zestaw.


Dzięki, odpisali...czekam dalej cała w stresie
Czy któraś z was rozmawiała przed zabiegiem z wolontariuszka z maszwybor.net? 
Zostawiłam wiadomość na skrzynce i tez czekam czy ktoś oddzwoni. Czy mozna z nimi pogadać tak po ludzku, nawet o wydAwaloby sie głupich i śmiesznych obawach? Bo takie tez mam choć naczytałam sie mnóstwa info na forum ...
Annie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki, odpisali...czekam dalej cała w stresie
> Czy któraś z was rozmawiała przed zabiegiem z wolontariuszka z maszwybor.net? 
> Zostawiłam wiadomość na skrzynce i tez czekam czy ktoś oddzwoni. Czy mozna z nimi pogadać tak po ludzku, nawet o wydAwaloby sie głupich i śmiesznych obawach? Bo takie tez mam choć naczytałam sie mnóstwa info na forum ...
> Annie


Ja nie dzwoniłam,  ale pisałam wątek na forum i czytałam tam dużo i wiem ,że dziewczyny odpowiedzą na wszystkie pytania, nawet te, które nam się wydają głupie.  I nikt Cię tam nie oceni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam
Dodano: 13 Grudzień 2015 12:10
tydzień temu

Zanim kupisz tabletki natym portalu to przeczytaj to ogłoszenie !! arthrotec cytotec poronne
Ogłoszenia Medycyna Kategoria: Moda i zdrowie / Medycyna
Miasto: Lublin
Dodano: 29 Listopad 2015 23:24
tydzień temu
ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych lud

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doktor Adam 573473464 nastepny doktor Janusz 519450534 nastepny doktor kinga. 507150272 nastepny pani emila. 792267369. Sebastian. 609009613 dok.Stanislaw. 514871809

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziwicie sie ze zeruja na was oszusci? Bo  mnie to nie dziwi jak glupie jestescie. Ja nie wiem jak mozna sie nie potrafic zabiezpieczyc, a potem biadolicie, ze was oszukali na tabletkach, sorry, ale to przez wasza glupote

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, 
we wtorek zamówiłam u tej pani zestaw, w środę już był u mnie, wczoraj go użyłam i się udało. 
Uczciwie, ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, z opisem jak zastosować naprawdę pełna profeska... Jestem mile zaskoczona, bo wcześniej przeprowadziłam dwukrotnie kurację arthrotec i się nie udało. Niby skład taki jak Cytotec a tak jak dziewczyny pisały wielu się nim nie udało. Polecam panią z nr 883125454

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam, 
> we wtorek zamówiłam u tej pani zestaw, w środę już był u mnie, wczoraj go użyłam i się udało. 
> Uczciwie, ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, z opisem jak zastosować naprawdę pełna profeska... Jestem mile zaskoczona, bo wcześniej przeprowadziłam dwukrotnie kurację arthrotec i się nie udało. Niby skład taki jak Cytotec a tak jak dziewczyny pisały wielu się nim nie udało. Polecam panią z nr 883125454


A ja zamawiałam i nie pomogło  :Frown:

----------


## Niezarejestrowany

> A ja zamawiałam i nie pomogło


oj to niemożliwe, bo przy takiej dawce to nawet znajomy lekarz powiedział, że płód nie ma szans na przeżycie, więc albo nie w takiej dawce jak trzeba wzięła albo w niewłaściwy sposób  :Wink:  Wyjścia są dwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nieprawda. Nie pomogło,  bo to co ta pani oferuje,  to nie żaden zestaw tylko sam misoprostol, a aborcja w takim przypadku udaje się tylko w 60%.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamawiałam z girlinneed.com  :Smile:  czy ktoś też ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja zamawiałam z girlinneed.com  czy ktoś też ?


JA  :Frown:   dostałam arthrotek i jakąś luzem tabletkę, co miała być niby RU. Dopiero potem sie dowiedziałam, ze nie można tego kupić w Polsce....musiałam sie zapożyczyć na wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nieprawda. Nie pomogło,  bo to co ta pani oferuje,  to nie żaden zestaw tylko sam misoprostol, a aborcja w takim przypadku udaje się tylko w 60%.



Jak się nie znasz to przestań człowieku pierdzielić takie farmazony, bo widzę, że nie masz bladego pojęcia o czym piszesz a próbujesz bawić się w jednego z w/w doktorków z farmaceutykami z uk ;] zmień piaskownicę, bo w tej mam wrażenie że się nie odnajdujesz.
A wy dziewczyny podchodźcie z dystansem na tego typu wypowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak się nie znasz to przestań człowieku pierdzielić takie farmazony, bo widzę, że nie masz bladego pojęcia o czym piszesz a próbujesz bawić się w jednego z w/w doktorków z farmaceutykami z uk ;] zmień piaskownicę, bo w tej mam wrażenie że się nie odnajdujesz.
> A wy dziewczyny podchodźcie z dystansem na tego typu wypowiedzi.


yyyy, ale że co ?

----------


## agggg

zamówiłam na wow i czekam.ponad dwa tygodnie czekam i boje sie czy wogóle przyjda.ktos czekał tak długo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamówiłam na wow i czekam.ponad dwa tygodnie czekam i boje sie czy wogóle przyjda.ktos czekał tak długo?


Kiedyś standardem było ,że czekało się ok trzech tygodni,  potem ten czas się skrócił , nawet chyba do tygodnia.  Teraz są święta,  wiec taki czas to nic dziwnego.  A dojść dojdzie . Nie ma innej opcji .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedyś standardem było ,że czekało się ok trzech tygodni,  potem ten czas się skrócił , nawet chyba do tygodnia.  Teraz są święta,  wiec taki czas to nic dziwnego.  A dojść dojdzie . Nie ma innej opcji .


dzieki za odpowiedz.jestem troche spokojniejsza i czekam cierpliwie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam ze skleptp, wszystko przyszło 1plus 8. Po trzech dniach. Jednak nie skorzystam z nich jeśli któraś z Pan chce mogę odsprzedać zapłaciłam 400 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wczoraj brałam tabletki  i teraz mój problem to tylko złe wspomnienie miałam zwalonego sylwestra ale nowy rok chciałam zacząć bez problemów z nowa czystą kartą  jestem  bardzo szczęśliwa i bardzo wdzięczna i polecam Panią z numerem799-725-306  teraz mogę kontynuować studia i cieszyć się życiem na założenie rodziny mam jeszcze czas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wczoraj brałam tabletki  i teraz mój problem to tylko złe wspomnienie miałam zwalonego sylwestra ale nowy rok chciałam zacząć bez problemów z nowa czystą kartą  jestem  bardzo szczęśliwa i bardzo wdzięczna i polecam Panią z numerem799-725-306  teraz mogę kontynuować studia i cieszyć się życiem na założenie rodziny mam jeszcze czas


To gratuluję ja jestem w trakcie bardzo się boje bo to już 12 tydzień oby się udało .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamówiłam tabletki z wow.czekałam dwa i pół tygodnia bo w tych dniach święta były.zapłaciłam 50 euro.wczoraj zrobiłam i juz jestem po.byłam w 8 tygodniu.obyło sie bez tabletek przeciwbólowych i nie było to takie straszne.skurcze do wytrzymania były skrzepy ale było ok.wczesniej zamówiłam tabletki od handlarza ale bałam sie je wziąść .zapłaciłam za nie 420zł .te z wow sa naprawde skuteczne i orginalnie zapakowane.dziewczyny zamawiajcie tylko z wow.zapłacicie mniej i macie pewne tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie mogę zamówić tabletek z WOW nie wysyłają na pomorskie jestem w 8 tygodniu proszę o wiarygodne źródło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś korzystał z tabletek skleptp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś korzystał z tabletek skleptp


Ja zamawiałam tabletki z tego numeru 664-282-302 dostałam paczkę sprawdziłam zawartość wszystko było ok  babka pokierowała mnie powiedziała jak mam stosować i co mama robić a czego nie dostałam 15 tabletek wszystko było w blisterkach  to był przełom 12 a 13 tydzień  . Co do tego sklep tp to czytałam negatywne opinie jak znajdę to ci wkleję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś korzystał z tabletek skleptp


Daj sobie z nimi spokój szkoda kasy i nerwów oszuści jakich mało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

07-10-2015, 14:23 #541
OSZUKANA
Guest
Coś jeszcze o oszuście spod numeru 733856331

    Chciałam dodać, że ma on założoną profesjonalnie stronę na której składa się zamówienie ta strona to; Sklep.TP
    UWAŻAJCIE NA NIEGO FACET CZUJĘ SIĘ BEZKARNIE WIE ŻE KOBIETY NIE BĘDĄ ZGŁASZAĆ TEGO NA POLICJĘ BO SIĘ BOJĄ ALE LEPIEJ JEST TO ZGŁOSIĆ I UKRUCIĆ DZIAŁANIA TEGO FACETA TYM BARDZIEJ ŻE MU TEŻ GROZI KARA W JEGO PRZYPADKU NIE TYLKO ZA UDOSTĘPNIANIE ALE I OSZUKIWANIE! DZIEWCZYNY ZACZNIJCIE ZWALCZAĆ TEGO CWANIAKA ZANOŚCIE PRZESYŁKI NA POLICJĘ. NUMERY KONTA KTÓRE ON PODAJE W KOŃCU GO DORWĄ. 

lepiej nie ryzykuj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy w takim wysokim tygodniu jak 18  któraś z was stosowała jak to  wygląda i czy jest możliwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy w takim wysokim tygodniu jak 18  któraś z was stosowała jak to  wygląda i czy jest możliwe


Czytałam gdzieś na forum że niby dziewczyny nawet w 20 tygodniu stosują ale to jak poród wygląda nie miałam  styczności z kimś kto w tak wysokim tygodniu brał by tabletki ja sama brałam w 6  :Smile:   ale to co innego niż w 18 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie mogę zamówić tabletek z WOW nie wysyłają na pomorskie jestem w 8 tygodniu proszę o wiarygodne źródło


Zamów do bezpiecznego województwa.  I potem przekieruj lub pojedz po nią.  Ja tak zrobiłam a listę bezpiecznych województw znalazłam na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam was ja właśnie jestem w trakcie brania tabletek jestem po drugiej dawce  jak na razie mam dreszcze i bardzo boli mnie brzuch  raz jest mi zimno raz gorąco i krzyż mocno  boli na wkładce są już ślady krwi czy tak to powinno wyglądać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy w takim wysokim tygodniu jak 18  któraś z was stosowała jak to  wygląda i czy jest możliwe


odbiło ci czy co w 18 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie mogę znaleźć listy bezpiecznych województw gdzie może być wysłana paczka z  WOW na Poste Restante proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie mogę znaleźć listy bezpiecznych województw gdzie może być wysłana paczka z  WOW na Poste Restante proszę o pomoc


Jest w dziale FAQ ,  jak nie możesz znaleźć zapytaj na forum,  dziewczyny Ci dadzą linka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzeda tabletki poronne CYTOTEC kontakt 729264911N

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile czeka się na odp od wow?  Czy jeżeli nie jestem w stanie wpłacić całości dotacji dojdziemy do porozumienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile czeka się na odp od wow?  Czy jeżeli nie jestem w stanie wpłacić całości dotacji dojdziemy do porozumienia?


Powinnaś dostać odpowiedź w ciągu kilku godzin. Szybciej odpisują whw, czyli womenhelp.org . Jeśli potrzebujesz obniżenia darowizny, wypełnij konsultację, a potem napisz do nich maila opisując swoją sytuację, i podaj nr konsultacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny ja pisałam wczoraj  w trakcie mojej kuracji  byłam pełna obaw ale się udało po ostatniej dawce zaczeły mi lecieć ogromne skrzepy i mocno krwawiłam po wydaleniu ogromnego skrzepu wielkości jajka kury brzuch przestał boleć i skurcze ustały piersi zrobiły się wiotkie  . Dziś krwawię tak jak przy normalnym okresie  . Nie mogę uwierzyc że już jest to za mną i że się udało w sercu mam wyrzuty sumienia ale wiem że inaczej nie mogłam pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A z kąt miałaś tabletki  zamawiałaś z organizacji ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A z kąt miałaś tabletki  zamawiałaś z organizacji ???


Nie nie zamawiałam z WOW ponieważ dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży w 11 tygodniu i nie miałam czasu już czekać na ich paczkę .Jestem  w takim wieku że ta miesiączka  nie jest już regularna i jej brak nie kojarzył mi się z ciążą . No niestety była to jednak ciąża znalazłam kontakt na portalu i zaryzykowałam 799-725-306 może komuś się przyda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie nie zamawiałam z WOW ponieważ dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży w 11 tygodniu i nie miałam czasu już czekać na ich paczkę .Jestem  w takim wieku że ta miesiączka  nie jest już regularna i jej brak nie kojarzył mi się z ciążą . No niestety była to jednak ciąża znalazłam kontakt na portalu i zaryzykowałam 799-725-306 może komuś się przyda


Sory że tak wypytuję ale szukam tabletek dla siebie i bardzo się boje , mam jeszcze jedno pytanie czy płaciłaś przy odbiorze czy przelewałaś na konto a jak przy odbiorze to czy mogłaś zobaczyć co jest w środku zanim zapłaciłaś i czy ta osoba jak brałaś leki miała włączony telefon

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sory że tak wypytuję ale szukam tabletek dla siebie i bardzo się boje , mam jeszcze jedno pytanie czy płaciłaś przy odbiorze czy przelewałaś na konto a jak przy odbiorze to czy mogłaś zobaczyć co jest w środku zanim zapłaciłaś i czy ta osoba jak brałaś leki miała włączony telefon


To czemu nie zamówisz z WoW skoro boisz się oszustów ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sory że tak wypytuję ale szukam tabletek dla siebie i bardzo się boje , mam jeszcze jedno pytanie czy płaciłaś przy odbiorze czy przelewałaś na konto a jak przy odbiorze to czy mogłaś zobaczyć co jest w środku zanim zapłaciłaś i czy ta osoba jak brałaś leki miała włączony telefon


Paczka przyszła pocztexem płaciłam przy odbiorze  było sprawdzenie zawartości .Pani u której zamawiałam odbierała moje telefony była bardzo pomocna , wytłumaczyła mi jak mam brać i co robić a czego unikać , po drugiej dawce dzwonił do niej mój mąż bo ja nie byłam w stanie zbytnio rozmawiać i również odbierała  . Pozdrawiam  Cie i życzę powodzenia . Niestety już muszę iść ponieważ  Syn z Synową na niedzielna kawę przyjechali Pozdrawiam Halina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile czeka się na odp od wow?  Czy jeżeli nie jestem w stanie wpłacić całości dotacji dojdziemy do porozumienia?


ja napisałam mejla ze jestem w trudnej sytuacji i ze moge wpłacic 50 euro i przystali na to.napisz do nich moze jeszcze mniej bedziesz mogła wpłacic.ja juz jestem po i jestem zadowolona.czekałam dwa i pół tygodnia na tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś korzystał z tabletek skleptp


ja zamawiałam ale sprawdzic przy odbiorze nie mogłam dopiero po zapłaceniu pieniedzy.to jedna chwała czy ja bym tam sprawdziła czy w domu i tak najpierw musiałam zapłacic.nie wziełam ich bo jakies podejrzane były.zamowiłam z wow i juz jestem po.udało sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie nie zamawiałam z WOW ponieważ dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży w 11 tygodniu i nie miałam czasu już czekać na ich paczkę .Jestem  w takim wieku że ta miesiączka  nie jest już regularna i jej brak nie kojarzył mi się z ciążą . No niestety była to jednak ciąża znalazłam kontakt na portalu i zaryzykowałam 799-725-306 może komuś się przyda


Właśni przeczytałam twój wpis  i jestem za niego bardzo wdzięczna szukam kogoś uczciwego  kto mi pomoże bo jestem w tym temacie kompletnie zielona. I nigdy bym nie myślała że będę szukać takich tabletek a potrzebuje ich dla nastolatki dziewczyna ma 15lat całe życie przed sobą .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziwczyny nie wierzcie w wpisy przeciez to oszusci sami sobie je pisza ze babka mi sprzedala oni sami sie oglaszaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie jak mozecie zabijac dzieci??????????????????????????????????????????/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI PORONNE
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: dopochwowo i doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC)   doustnie i dopochwowo dający 98% skuteczności i stosowany do 9-12 tyg Ciąży. cena 350 zł kontakt 797.934.510 marzena moge wyslac zdiecia na e-mail z aktualna data

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam oryginalny zestaw dostępny na receptę w krajach gdzie aborcja jest legalna.  Skuteczność
wg.producenta 97%.  Zawiera Mifepristone (RU 486) ( tabletka bez pary
na środku) która hamuje hormon podtrzymania cią...oraz 8 tabl.
Misoprostol instrukcja w j. polskim w paczce. Pozostałe info/zdjęcia na lilarejek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziwczyny nie wierzcie w wpisy przeciez to oszusci sami sobie je pisza ze babka mi sprzedala oni sami sie oglaszaja


Jak mogą oszukiwać skoro pisze że było sprawdzenie zawartości gdzie tu widzisz oszustwo ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak mogą oszukiwać skoro pisze że było sprawdzenie zawartości gdzie tu widzisz oszustwo ???


A sprzedawanie Arthrotecu, który kosztuje 50 zł, za 200 czy 300 zł to jak nazwać ? działalnością charytatywną ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepiej zrobić to z fundacją która ci pomoże i doradzi. Prawo jest chore. Rozumiem że mężczyźni nie znają targających kobietą emocji gdy nie jest gotowa na dziecko i nie rozumieją że na czarnym rynku kobieta szukając tabletek od pana andrzeja czy pani marii może sobie sama zrobić krzywdę nawet się zabić. Dlaczego nie możemy tego robić powiedzmy do 3 mies. legalnie, pod opieką i kontrolą lekarza?

czy oddanie dziecka do adopcji to również nie jest zło? Naiwne jest myslenie ze nie. 

Zamówilam od fundacji czekam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A sprzedawanie Arthrotecu, który kosztuje 50 zł, za 200 czy 300 zł to jak nazwać ? działalnością charytatywną ?


Wiesz ja brałam art zapłaciłam za niego 250zł pomógł mi i jestem z tego powodu bardzo wdzięczna .A co do ceny i art w aptece to zdaję sobie z tego sprawę ale ja za receptę też musiała bym zapłacić i tłumaczyć się poco mi ona itd lek też muszę kupić więc wolę zamówić całkowicie dyskretnie bo naprawdę  na jedno wychodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz ja brałam art zapłaciłam za niego 250zł pomógł mi i jestem z tego powodu bardzo wdzięczna .A co do ceny i art w aptece to zdaję sobie z tego sprawę ale ja za receptę też musiała bym zapłacić i tłumaczyć się poco mi ona itd lek też muszę kupić więc wolę zamówić całkowicie dyskretnie bo naprawdę  na jedno wychodzi


Popieram też mam takie zdanie i również zamawiałam z sieci . Nikomu nie musiałam się tłumaczyć po co mi to . A lekarz nawet ten pierwszego kontaktu nie jest głupi i dobrze wie do czego te tabletki są używane po wyjściu od niego cały ośrodek plotkował by o tym  . Więc te 200zł więcej moim zdaniem jest tego warte .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jedynie 120 zl fundacji. Dziewczyny nie bójcie sie tego korzystać. Dlaczego macie przepłacić za coś co jest z bazarku rosyjskiego sprowadzone.Kiedy np z wow dostaniecie poradnie lekarską i opiekę a także wsparcie.


To prawda ze osoby sprzedające tabletki z reklamówki reklamują sie tu anonimowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jedynie 120 zl fundacji. Dziewczyny nie bójcie sie tego korzystać. Dlaczego macie przepłacić za coś co jest z bazarku rosyjskiego sprowadzone.Kiedy np z wow dostaniecie poradnie lekarską i opiekę a także wsparcie.
> 
> 
> To prawda ze osoby sprzedające tabletki z reklamówki reklamują sie tu anonimowo.


Co ty tu  z głupoty piszesz oryginalne tabletki z WOW TO KOSZT 420ZŁ Z PRZESYŁKĄ  czeka się około 2 lub 3 tygodni wiem bo zamawiałam   .  Po co tak stulasz nie mogę tego pojąć pisz jak jest a nie jak byś chciała żeby było

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ty tu  z głupoty piszesz oryginalne tabletki z WOW TO KOSZT 420ZŁ Z PRZESYŁKĄ  czeka się około 2 lub 3 tygodni wiem bo zamawiałam   .  Po co tak stulasz nie mogę tego pojąć pisz jak jest a nie jak byś chciała żeby było


a słyszałaś kiedyś o tym, że obniżają darowiznę dziewczynom w trudnej sytuacji ? to poczytaj, zanim następnym razem wytoczysz jakieś oskarżenia. Nawet pełna darowizna która wynosi teraz 70 euro, to nijak nie jest 420 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupiłam od Pani Marii dostałam oryginalnie zapakowane  sprawdziłam zawartość jestem już po stosowałam w sobotę we wtorek idę na USG . Wydaje mi się że się udało . Podaje kontakt do tej Pani 664-282-302


czy ta pani maria napewno wiarygodna ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Paczka przyszła pocztexem płaciłam przy odbiorze  było sprawdzenie zawartości .Pani u której zamawiałam odbierała moje telefony była bardzo pomocna , wytłumaczyła mi jak mam brać i co robić a czego unikać , po drugiej dawce dzwonił do niej mój mąż bo ja nie byłam w stanie zbytnio rozmawiać i również odbierała  . Pozdrawiam  Cie i życzę powodzenia . Niestety już muszę iść ponieważ  Syn z Synową na niedzielna kawę przyjechali Pozdrawiam Halina


czy zamawialas od tzw Pani Marii ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ty tu  z głupoty piszesz oryginalne tabletki z WOW TO KOSZT 420ZŁ Z PRZESYŁKĄ  czeka się około 2 lub 3 tygodni wiem bo zamawiałam   .  Po co tak stulasz nie mogę tego pojąć pisz jak jest a nie jak byś chciała żeby było



Jeśli jesteście w trudnej sytuacji materialnej możecie napisać do fundacji. Określą wam sumę dotacji i nie musi być to jak pani od samoreklamy napisała 420 zł. Nade mną drogie Panie zobaczycie serie autoreklamy Pani marii


DZIEWCZYNY NIE DAJCIE SIE ZWIESC NACIAGACZOM!!!!!1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy pani maria z pod numeru tel jest wiarygodna ? 664 282 302 ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to nie reklama lecz pytanie czy ktoras z was zamawiala u niej ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy pani maria z pod numeru tel jest wiarygodna ? 664 282 302 ??


nie, to ktoś kto żeruje na cudzym nieszczesciu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy pani maria z pod numeru tel jest wiarygodna ? 664 282 302 ??


nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupiłam od Pani Marii dostałam oryginalnie zapakowane  sprawdziłam zawartość jestem już po stosowałam w sobotę we wtorek idę na USG . Wydaje mi się że się udało . Podaje kontakt do tej Pani 664-282-302


wiarygodne ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie polecam


czemu nie polecasz?

----------


## Cwana

> Jak mogą oszukiwać skoro pisze że było sprawdzenie zawartości gdzie tu widzisz oszustwo ???


Dziewczyny wystarczy sprawdzić godziny dodawania postów!!! Jeden i ten sam np. z WoW handlarz zadaje pytanie typu czy ktoś zamawiał z WoW i wszystko było ok? A potem post niżej za 3 minuty odpisuje tak tak ja zamawiałam i było wszystko cacy buahaha tak samo drugi koleś z skleptp robi ten sam numer i na zmianę siebie reklamują i krytykują nawzajem. To ich praca!!! Ja osobiście odebrałam u babki z nr 883125454 i nie było żadnego wała, byłam w 8 tyg ciąży i z jej pomocą wszystko się udało, normalnie odbierała telefony o każdej porze dnia i nocy jak mnie coś niepokoiło i chciałam zapytać itd. Nie wiem czy ona wysyła czy nie, ale jak czytam, że ktoś czeka na tabletki po 2-3 tygodnie to to jest tragedia tyle czekać, zadręczać się i zwlekać z tematem. Pamiętajcie, że im później tym ewentualne powikłania są bardziej prawdopodobne! Miejcie głowy na karku!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Droga koleżanko tylko nie można porównywać wow i tego typu fundacji a handlarzy za 400zl. Poczytaj sobie o nich i zrozumiesz o co chodzi. Wow jest w stanie Ci pomóż i jeszcze zapewnić pomoc lekarza, pomogli setkom kobiet w trudnej sytuacji,i nikt nie został odrzucony z powodu braku pieniędzy. Prowadzą różnego rodzaju kampanie i działalności, na ich stronach możesz przeczytać świadectwa dziewczyn które już dokonały aborcji.

Warto najpierw napisać do nich, jezeli ma sie czas na to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co jeszcze bardziej upewnia mnie że aborcja w Polsce powinna być legalna do określonych powiedzmy np  tygodni. Swoista regulacja szarej strefy. Więcej opieki dla kobiet i kasy dla ginekologów by było...wszystko legalnie bez moralizowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czemu nie polecasz?


A ja polecam polecam . A dlatego polecam że mnie nie oszukała pomogła i pozbyłam się niechcianej ciąży .

Chciałam paczkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości taką też dostałam wcześniej w goglach sprawdziłam jak wyglądają tabletki które miałam dostać .Tabletki które przyszły były identyczne jak te  które oglądałam w internecie sprawdziłam zapłaciłam listonoszowi , nie było żadnego oszustwa wręcz przeciwnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> maszwybor.net


Czytałam tam wiele postów i część dziewczyn korzysta z WOW a reszta bierze art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam was dziewczyny serdecznie ja z tego forum korzystałam dłuższy czas temu byłam w niechcianej ciąży ale wszystko skończyło się dobrze znalazłam osobę która mi pomogła, forum mnie tak wkręciło że od czasu do czasu tu zaglądam. I śmiać mi się chce z wpisów które tu widnieją ,  nie ma tu już pomocy ani dobrych rat tylko albo reklamy albo namowy na WOW a każdy ma swój rozum i wie co ma robić    , jeśli już ktoś napisze coś pozytywnego zaraz następna osoba to neguje  .  Jeśli któraś przeszła przez taka aborcję i chce  się tym podzielić czemu piszecie że  to od razu oszustka . Tylko dla tego że udało się pozytywnie zakończyć niechcianą ciążę . Powinnyśmy sobie pomagać .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszusci uwaga
Posze po raz kolejny na tym forum jestem osoba ktora ma dostep do tabletek poronnych CYTOTEC dziaiaj zadzwonila do mnie babeczka ktora zostala oszukana przez jednego kretyna ktory sie oglasza na portalu oglaszamy 24 pl ten idiota oszukal te kobiete na 500 zl obiecal sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata i takiej opcji nie bylo a ona to odebrala a w srodku torebka dilerka z kilkoma tabletkami jak Kurwa mac mozna zerowac na czyims nieszczesciu dziewczyny nie odbierajcie przesylek jesli nie ma sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zaplata lek musi byc w listku przed zakupem poproscie o zdiecia na email z aktualna data uczciwy sprzedawca to zrobi oszust nie bo tych lekow nie ma nie wplacajcie pieniedzy na konto szlak mnie trafia jak slysze o takich gnojach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was dziewczyny serdecznie ja z tego forum korzystałam dłuższy czas temu byłam w niechcianej ciąży ale wszystko skończyło się dobrze znalazłam osobę która mi pomogła, forum mnie tak wkręciło że od czasu do czasu tu zaglądam. I śmiać mi się chce z wpisów które tu widnieją ,  nie ma tu już pomocy ani dobrych rat tylko albo reklamy albo namowy na WOW a każdy ma swój rozum i wie co ma robić    , jeśli już ktoś napisze coś pozytywnego zaraz następna osoba to neguje  .  Jeśli któraś przeszła przez taka aborcję i chce  się tym podzielić czemu piszecie że  to od razu oszustka . Tylko dla tego że udało się pozytywnie zakończyć niechcianą ciążę . Powinnyśmy sobie pomagać .


Zgadzam się z przedmówczynią...Jestem dokładnie takiego samego zdania ...również spędziłam na tym forum trochę czasu...i tez  zaglądam tu z sentymentu...Ale fakt jest jeden to forum jest po to by sobie pomagać a nie krytykować się wzajemnie....Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak można usunąć dziecko? Nie lepiej urodzić i oddać je komuś? Wiele bym zrobiła by mieć dziecko, a Wy tak po prostu się go pozbywacie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak można usunąć dziecko? Nie lepiej urodzić i oddać je komuś? Wiele bym zrobiła by mieć dziecko, a Wy tak po prostu się go pozbywacie...


to w takim razie to nie dział dla Ciebie. Nie sadzisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak można usunąć dziecko? Nie lepiej urodzić i oddać je komuś? Wiele bym zrobiła by mieć dziecko, a Wy tak po prostu się go pozbywacie...


I tu się różnimy  :Smile:  Ty chcesz mieć dziecko, a ja nie  :Smile:  Życie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak można usunąć dziecko? Nie lepiej urodzić i oddać je komuś? Wiele bym zrobiła by mieć dziecko, a Wy tak po prostu się go pozbywacie...


Co za durny i wyświechtany argument. Mam dwoje dzieci. Jak wg ciebie miałam chodzić pól roku z brzuchem , a potem im powiedzieć, że komuś oddałam braciszka albo siostrzyczkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

#10040
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC koszt 350 zl moge wyslac zdiecia z aktualna data na e-mail ze taki lek posiadam wysylka poczta polska tylko oni maja sprawdzenie przed zaplata 729264911 prosze najpierw o SMS

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja polecam polecam . A dlatego polecam że mnie nie oszukała pomogła i pozbyłam się niechcianej ciąży .
> 
> Chciałam paczkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości taką też dostałam wcześniej w goglach sprawdziłam jak wyglądają tabletki które miałam dostać .Tabletki które przyszły były identyczne jak te  które oglądałam w internecie sprawdziłam zapłaciłam listonoszowi , nie było żadnego oszustwa wręcz przeciwnie.


a w którym tygodniu bylas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam byłam w 14 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Droga koleżanko tylko nie można porównywać wow i tego typu fundacji a handlarzy za 400zl. Poczytaj sobie o nich i zrozumiesz o co chodzi. Wow jest w stanie Ci pomóż i jeszcze zapewnić pomoc lekarza, pomogli setkom kobiet w trudnej sytuacji,i nikt nie został odrzucony z powodu braku pieniędzy. Prowadzą różnego rodzaju kampanie i działalności, na ich stronach możesz przeczytać świadectwa dziewczyn które już dokonały aborcji.
> 
> Warto najpierw napisać do nich, jezeli ma sie czas na to.


zgadzam sie.ja wpłaciłam 50 euro bo jestem w trudnej sytuacji i przysłali po 2,5 tygodnia.wiarygodne opakowanie.w czasie kiedy przeprowadzałam aborcje pisałam do nich mejle i długo nie czekałam na odpowiedz.pomogli mi przez to przejsc i nie byłam sama.nie zamawiajcie od handlarzy tracicie tylko pieniadze i moze i zdrowie.z wow macie pełny sukces,przeszłam to wiem co pisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mifepristone szt 1 oraz Misoprostol szt 8 sprzedam 97% skuteczności oryginalne tabletki zdjęcia/info/cena na email lilarejek@gmail.com. !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Popierd*lone małolaty, najpierw się puszczają, a teraz kombinują jak się pozbyć dziecka. Idiotki skończone, następnym razem używajcie mózgu, a nie dupy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na ten numer oglasza sie jako dok.stanislaw ,adam 609-009-613 ma bardzo duzo ogloszen na oglaszamy 24 pl wyslal mi tabletki w woreczku oczywiscie nie odebralam 609-009-613

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 20tab cytotec za 150zl. tel 511-224-374

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC koszt 350 zl moge wyslac zdiecia z aktualna data na e-mail ze taki lek posiadam wysylka poczta polska tylko oni maja sprawdzenie przed zaplata 729264911 prosze najpierw o SMS bo niestety jakis nie uczciwy sprzedawca dodaje moje numery na sex ogloszenia pozatym oczerniaja ze jestem oszustka moje leki sa orginalne dlatego nie ma problemu moge wyslac zdiecia z moim numeren oraz aktualna data pozatym tylko i wylacznie poczta polska ma sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata i tylko tak wysylam

----------


## Agata Szczecin

Cześć dziewczyny! Słuchajcie nie jest tak łatwo poronić jakby się wydawało!!!! Masakra... ja prawie 3 tygodnie straciłam na to, żeby trafić na naprawdę działające leki! Byłam w piątym tygodniu jak postanowiłam to zrobić i trafiłam dwa razy pod rząd na oszustów  :Frown:  za pierwszym razem zamówiłam za 300zł przyszedł jakiś shit, który w ogóle na mnie nie zadziałał a sprzedawca zniknął tylko po wpłacie na konto. Za drugim razem odebrałam artrotec ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za 400zł razem z instrukcją i też nie podziałało. Dopiero za trzecim razem trafiłam na uczciwego sprzedawcę... Czas leciał a ja się po prostu zaczęłam już obawiać, że nie uda mi się poronić bo tu nagle zaczął się robić ósmy tydzień a tu proszę  :Smile:  Powiem Wam tak - nie łudzcie się, że poronicie za 300-400zł bo to nie jest możliwe po prostu! Na tym nie oszczędzajcie, szkoda Waszego zdrowia!!! Macie pewnik pod nr 88-31-25-454. Mam to gdzieś czy to odbierzecie jako reklamę tego sprzedawcy czy nie i zaraz mnie skrytykujecie, mówię tylko co doświadczyłam, przemiłą pomoc i fachowe doradztwo a przede wszystkim uczciwość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny! Słuchajcie nie jest tak łatwo poronić jakby się wydawało!!!! Masakra... ja prawie 3 tygodnie straciłam na to, żeby trafić na naprawdę działające leki! Byłam w piątym tygodniu jak postanowiłam to zrobić i trafiłam dwa razy pod rząd na oszustów  za pierwszym razem zamówiłam za 300zł przyszedł jakiś shit, który w ogóle na mnie nie zadziałał a sprzedawca zniknął tylko po wpłacie na konto. Za drugim razem odebrałam artrotec ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za 400zł razem z instrukcją i też nie podziałało. Dopiero za trzecim razem trafiłam na uczciwego sprzedawcę... Czas leciał a ja się po prostu zaczęłam już obawiać, że nie uda mi się poronić bo tu nagle zaczął się robić ósmy tydzień a tu proszę  Powiem Wam tak - nie łudzcie się, że poronicie za 300-400zł bo to nie jest możliwe po prostu! Na tym nie oszczędzajcie, szkoda Waszego zdrowia!!! Macie pewnik pod nr 88-31-25-454. Mam to gdzieś czy to odbierzecie jako reklamę tego sprzedawcy czy nie i zaraz mnie skrytykujecie, mówię tylko co doświadczyłam, przemiłą pomoc i fachowe doradztwo a przede wszystkim uczciwość.


A co to za nowość, że nie można poronic za 300-400zlotych,? Ale się uśmiałam.  Co jak za mało zapłacę,  to zarodek powie :"nie wychodzę i już!!"  :Big Grin: 
ja zestaw od Women dostałam za 40 euro,  i poronilam w 9 tyg. A co powiesz o dziewczynach którym udaje się usunąć Arthrotekiem z apteki za 50 złotych ?

----------


## Agata Szczecin

> A co to za nowość, że nie można poronic za 300-400zlotych,? Ale się uśmiałam.  Co jak za mało zapłacę,  to zarodek powie :"nie wychodzę i już!!" 
> ja zestaw od Women dostałam za 40 euro,  i poronilam w 9 tyg. A co powiesz o dziewczynach którym udaje się usunąć Arthrotekiem z apteki za 50 złotych ?


Głupota kosztuje  :Smile:  Jak ktoś nie myśli na czas o zabezpieczaniu to niestety... Nie wiem. Ja zamawiałam po 2 x tanie i gówno warte. Dałabym nawet 2000zł, żeby się udało za pierwszym razem. Komfort psychiki i pewność wydaje mi się, że są ważniejsze niż pieniądze w takiej sytuacji. No widzisz zamówiłaś za 40euro i czekałaś pewnie 2,5tygodnia a ja w tym czasie zrobiłam 3 kuracje z różnych źródeł  :Smile:  Ja bym osiwiała jakbym miała czekać 2-3 tygodnie na zestaw, będąc w niechcianej ciąży :O sorki ale to nie dla mnie. A co gdyby zestaw od WoW nie zadziałał a byłaś już w 9tyg i co wtedy? Zero możliwości na kolejne próby. I wszystkie tabletki działają do 9 tygodnia, jak ktoś pisze, że do 12ego to bujda, wystarczy zapoznać się z rozwojem płodu i w którym tygodniu kształtują się kości  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A o co chodzi z tymi kośćmi  :Smile:  ja poronilam w 13 tygodniu,  tez zestawem i nie widziałam żadnych kości  :Smile: 

p.s. na zestaw czekałam 9 dni  :Smile:

----------


## MArgaReta

> A o co chodzi z tymi kośćmi  ja poronilam w 13 tygodniu,  tez zestawem i nie widziałam żadnych kości 
> 
> p.s. na zestaw czekałam 9 dni


chyba 19 dni a nie 9  :Smile:  ja zamawialam z women i szly 19 dni. zreszta i tak nie pomogly

----------


## oszukana Warszawianka

a ja zaplacilam, zamowilam i nie doszlo do mnie nic a minelo juz 22dni...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chyba 19 dni a nie 9  ja zamawialam z women i szly 19 dni. zreszta i tak nie pomogly


I tak Ci nie wierzę , Mario, Marto czy inna handlarko, oczerniajaca women, żeby kupowano jej mega drogi arthrotec.  Na innym wątku dziewczyna wkleila nawet numer nadania paczki od Womenek i każdy może sobie zobaczyć , że jej paczka szła 11 dni podczas gdy w tym czasie były dwa święta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamówilam z WOW, czekalam 3 tygodnie!!! to byla jakas masakra... dzis odebralam paczke i bede dzialac. Czy ktos po zestawie z WOW mial jakies komplikacje/problemy?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ja zaplacilam, zamowilam i nie doszlo do mnie nic a minelo juz 22dni...


A jaki masz status na śledzeniu? Pisałaś do womenek w tej sprawie ? Nie spotkałam się z sytuacją,  żeby jakaś dziewczyna nie dostała swojej paczki od nich.

----------


## MArgaReta

> I tak Ci nie wierzę , Mario, Marto czy inna handlarko, oczerniajaca women, żeby kupowano jej mega drogi arthrotec.  Na innym wątku dziewczyna wkleila nawet numer nadania paczki od Womenek i każdy może sobie zobaczyć , że jej paczka szła 11 dni podczas gdy w tym czasie były dwa święta.


mowie jak jest, nikt mi nie musi wierzyc a tymbardziej ty womenko :P  :Smile:  w kazdym badz razie moze i dobrze ze nie przyszlo, bo postanowilismy z chlopakiem zostawic bobasa

----------


## tajemnicza1234

> Ja zamówilam z WOW, czekalam 3 tygodnie!!! to byla jakas masakra... dzis odebralam paczke i bede dzialac. Czy ktos po zestawie z WOW mial jakies komplikacje/problemy?!


wspolczuje, że tyle musialaś czekać. Nie wiem jak Tobie ale mi się nie udało po tym zestawie z wowu a bylam w 6 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mowie jak jest, nikt mi nie musi wierzyc a tymbardziej ty womenko :P  w kazdym badz razie moze i dobrze ze nie przyszlo, bo postanowilismy z chlopakiem zostawic bobasa


to w końcu nie przyszło czy nie pomogło, bo już się plączesz w tych kłamstwach  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wspolczuje, że tyle musialaś czekać. Nie wiem jak Tobie ale mi się nie udało po tym zestawie z wowu a bylam w 6 tygodniu


no ja tak czekajac juz niestety jestem w 10.tyg.....mam nadzieje, ze wszytsko pojdzie dobrze...Czy ktoras z Was byla w podobym tyg. w czasie brania tabletek?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamówilam z WOW, czekalam 3 tygodnie!!! to byla jakas masakra... dzis odebralam paczke i bede dzialac. Czy ktos po zestawie z WOW mial jakies komplikacje/problemy?!


No niestety , poczta polska , brzydko mówiąc dała dupy przez te święta. Ale najważniejsze, że jest  :Smile:  Komplikacje po zestawie zdarzają się bardzo rzadko, jeśli potrzebujesz poczytać historie dziewczyn, które robiły nim aborcję, zapraszamy na maszwybor.net

----------


## MArgaReta

> to w końcu nie przyszło czy nie pomogło, bo już się plączesz w tych kłamstwach


nie przyszlo na czas a potem juz bylo za pozno i nie pomoglo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie przyszlo na czas a potem juz bylo za pozno i nie pomoglo!


uważaj bo Ci żyłka pęknie  :Smile:  Jak dzidziuś się ma?

----------


## MArgaReta

> uważaj bo Ci żyłka pęknie  Jak dzidziuś się ma?


Bije serduszko, wszystko jest ok  :Smile:  w sumie dobrze, ze tak wyszlo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bije serduszko, wszystko jest ok  w sumie dobrze, ze tak wyszlo.


to badaj się dokładnie, bo misoprostol może powodować uszkodzenia kończyn  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos bral zestaw z WOW bedac w 10 tyg.?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos bral zestaw z WOW bedac w 10 tyg.?!


Ja brałam w czternastym.  A tak jak Ci wyżej ktoś napisał,  dziewczyny po aborcji zestawem znajdziesz na maszwybor.net  :Smile:

----------


## natalka wrocek

> Czy ktos bral zestaw z WOW bedac w 10 tyg.?!


ja bralam w 9 i nie pomogl. Znaczy pomogl ale nie do konca bo musialam miec dodatkowo skrobanie w szpitalu. Po czym zrobiły mi sie zrosty na jajowodach i nie bede mogla miec wiecej dzieci. Beznadziejne mają te zestawy z WoW!!!! Po prostu za słabe lub przeterminowane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja bralam w 9 i nie pomogl. Znaczy pomogl ale nie do konca bo musialam miec dodatkowo skrobanie w szpitalu. Po czym zrobiły mi sie zrosty na jajowodach i nie bede mogla miec wiecej dzieci. Beznadziejne mają te zestawy z WoW!!!! Po prostu za słabe lub przeterminowane


Dziewczyno daj juz sobie spokój z tym wymyślaniem pierdol.  Po Arthotecu tez czasem lyzeczkowanie jest konieczne i co też jest słaby i beznadziejny ? A może przeterminowanym handlujesz ? Słabe te twoje prowo ....agato szczecin, Natalko wrocek,  czy Margareto.  Myślisz ze dziewczyny są takie tępe,  że nie zauważą, że piszę to jedna i ta sama osoba,  mająca na celu oczernianie kogoś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

....wszędzie zamawiac byle nie z wow-u hehe oby dziewczyny nie byly tak tepe i nie zamawialy w przereklamowanym przez ich samych wow-ie. Bedac w niechcianej ciazy i czekac tydzien+ na tabsy? LOL  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja z WOW bałam się zamawiać bo tam wpłata na konto  może to głupie ale tak mam. Zamówiłam tabletki z forum dostałam przesyłkę po 2 dniach sprawdziłam zawartość, wszystko się zgadzało  zapłaciłam za wszystko 272zł i poroniłam a byłam w dość wysokim tygodniu 15 i wcale nie musiałam zapłacić 2000 tak jaj ty tu piszesz i wszystkich straszysz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny! Słuchajcie nie jest tak łatwo poronić jakby się wydawało!!!! Masakra... ja prawie 3 tygodnie straciłam na to, żeby trafić na naprawdę działające leki! Byłam w piątym tygodniu jak postanowiłam to zrobić i trafiłam dwa razy pod rząd na oszustów  za pierwszym razem zamówiłam za 300zł przyszedł jakiś shit, który w ogóle na mnie nie zadziałał a sprzedawca zniknął tylko po wpłacie na konto. Za drugim razem odebrałam artrotec ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za 400zł razem z instrukcją i też nie podziałało. Dopiero za trzecim razem trafiłam na uczciwego sprzedawcę... Czas leciał a ja się po prostu zaczęłam już obawiać, że nie uda mi się poronić bo tu nagle zaczął się robić ósmy tydzień a tu proszę  Powiem Wam tak - nie łudzcie się, że poronicie za 300-400zł bo to nie jest możliwe po prostu! Na tym nie oszczędzajcie, szkoda Waszego zdrowia!!! Macie pewnik pod nr 88-31-25-454. Mam to gdzieś czy to odbierzecie jako reklamę tego sprzedawcy czy nie i zaraz mnie skrytykujecie, mówię tylko co doświadczyłam, przemiłą pomoc i fachowe doradztwo a przede wszystkim uczciwość.


Ten post to po prostu żenada śmiać mi się chce  jak to czytam . Co prawda ja już jestem po problemie ale wpadam czasem na forum poczytać co  nowego słychać , i powiem tak ja  brałam art byłam w 14 tygodniu ciąży za receptę +wizytę u lekarza zapłaciłam 200zł no i art w aptece 60zł cały zabieg kosztował mnie 260zł  ciążę  przerwałam, sama się oczyściłam nie byłam w szpitalu . Pani pisząca te głupoty sama siebie próbuje reklamować z czystej ciekawości zadzwoniłam do niej aby zobaczyć co takiego cudownego oferuje i za jakie pieniądze , okazało się że cudowny lek to zwykły cytotec 12 szt za bagatelka 800zł a telefon odbiera młoda dziewucha  która plecie takie głupoty na temat aborcji że szkoda o tym wspominać . Drogie panie nie dajcie się naciągać art i cytotec to praktycznie to samo oba leki są na choroby przewlekłe  ,problemy ze stawami oraz z żołądkiem  . A pomagają w przerwaniu ciąży bo w ich składzie jest misoprostol . Więc drogie Panie nie dajcie się naciągać na kosmiczne kwoty  i nie wierzcie że tabletki za 300zł czy 400zł są nic nie warte bo to zwykłe oszustwo tej Handlary  . Jeśli mi się udało to i wam się uda za normalna cenę a nie wyrwaną z kosmosu , a jeśli nie chcecie stosować art czy cyto to zamówcie z WOW to koszt 350zł  . Nie nabijajcie kieszeni tej naciągaczce 800zł czyste szaleństwo  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Głupota kosztuje  Jak ktoś nie myśli na czas o zabezpieczaniu to niestety... Nie wiem. Ja zamawiałam po 2 x tanie i gówno warte. Dałabym nawet 2000zł, żeby się udało za pierwszym razem. Komfort psychiki i pewność wydaje mi się, że są ważniejsze niż pieniądze w takiej sytuacji. No widzisz zamówiłaś za 40euro i czekałaś pewnie 2,5tygodnia a ja w tym czasie zrobiłam 3 kuracje z różnych źródeł  Ja bym osiwiała jakbym miała czekać 2-3 tygodnie na zestaw, będąc w niechcianej ciąży :O sorki ale to nie dla mnie. A co gdyby zestaw od WoW nie zadziałał a byłaś już w 9tyg i co wtedy? Zero możliwości na kolejne próby. I wszystkie tabletki działają do 9 tygodnia, jak ktoś pisze, że do 12ego to bujda, wystarczy zapoznać się z rozwojem płodu i w którym tygodniu kształtują się kości


Tak jak już wyżej napisałam  byłam w 14 tygodniu  i przerwałam ciążę , nie rozumie co mają z tym wspólnego gości , i rozwój płodu . Przecież przy skurczach dostaje się rozwarcia  tak jak do porodu więc wypór płodu jest pary , taki był u mnie. Więc napisze jeszcze raz te post pisze naiwne młode dziewczątko które nic nie wie o życiu , nic nie przeszła ,myśli że uda jej się zarobić na cudzym nieszczęściu. Próbuje  zareklamować się na forum pisząc że zapłaciła by nawet 2000zł za dobre tabletki a tyle kosztuje zabieg mechaniczny  a gołym okiem widać że dziewczątko rozumem nie grzeszy  nie dajcie się naciągnąć  . A zresztą wystarczy przeczytać wpisy które zamieściłam to już mówi samo za siebie Pozdrawiam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam nie gości tylko kości  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam dodać, że ma on założoną profesjonalnie stronę na której składa się zamówienie ta strona to; Sklep.TP
> UWAŻAJCIE NA NIEGO FACET CZUJĘ SIĘ BEZKARNIE WIE ŻE KOBIETY NIE BĘDĄ ZGŁASZAĆ TEGO NA POLICJĘ BO SIĘ BOJĄ ALE LEPIEJ JEST TO ZGŁOSIĆ I UKRUCIĆ DZIAŁANIA TEGO FACETA TYM BARDZIEJ ŻE MU TEŻ GROZI KARA W JEGO PRZYPADKU NIE TYLKO ZA UDOSTĘPNIANIE ALE I OSZUKIWANIE! DZIEWCZYNY ZACZNIJCIE ZWALCZAĆ TEGO CWANIAKA ZANOŚCIE PRZESYŁKI NA POLICJĘ. NUMERY KONTA KTÓRE ON PODAJE W KOŃCU GO DORWĄ.


Witam ja też zamówiłam niedawno tabletki z wyżej wymienionej strony niepokoję się bo jak na razie to jedyna zła opinia na temat tej strony, ale nic nie traktuje bagatelnie możesz opowiedzieć mi więcej o tym w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana? nie zrozum mnie źle nie twierdzę że kłamiesz ale w jaki sposób mogłaś zostać oszukana skoro płatność tylko za pobraniem a zanim zapłacisz jeszcze sprawdzasz zawartość? z góry dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czy przypadkiem cytat z mojego pytania nie jest już za stary i pewnie ta Pani już tu nie zagląda ale tak czy inaczej może ktoś inny ma jakąś prawdziwą opinię na temat tej strony? proszę o pomoc

----------


## iwonaok



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


no śliczniutki masz ten zestaw, czemu nie napiszesz wprost za ile go sprzedajesz ? 800-900 zł to cena, która tą Panią interesuje, pojmujecie to dziewczyny ? Zamawia od Womenek za 300 i ma 600 zł zarobku na jednym, żyć nie umierać...

----------


## abdul865

> TABLETKI PORONNE
> Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: dopochwowo i doustnie
> 
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC)   doustnie i dopochwowo dający 98% skuteczności i stosowany do 9-12 tyg Ciąży. cena 350 zł kontakt 797.934.510 marzena moge wyslac zdiecia na e-mail z aktualna data


ktos cos wie o tej marzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udalo bylam w 6tyg i dalam rade raz trafiłam na oszusta ale w porę sie wycofalam a pozniej kupiłam zestaw z kurierem pobraniowym zaplacilam 270zl i po kłopocie..dziwie sie ze zamiast sobie pomagać to tylko szkodzicie

----------


## abdul865

Czy to jest na poronienie.....    cytotec 200 mcg compresse 
bo nie moge znalezc info na ten temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak na poronienie compresse znaczy tabletka w jezyku wloskim napewno listek jest 10 sztuk wejdz w google.it
i wpisz compresse 200 mcg i zobaczysz ze wszystko jest o.k masz cytotec wloski

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze podajcie mi jakis konkretny namiar na sprawdzone tabletki!! nie na oszustów,bo nie stać mnie na to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze podajcie mi jakis konkretny namiar na sprawdzone tabletki!! nie na oszustów,bo nie stać mnie na to.


womenhelp.org -  sprawdzone, a byłam już w 10 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zadzwon do mnie jutro mam drogie tabletki ale skuteczne 729264911

----------


## KobietawSieci

czy tanie czy drogie jesli to artrotek lub cytotek to nie  ma znaczenia skuteczność ta sama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze podajcie mi jakis konkretny namiar na sprawdzone tabletki!! nie na oszustów,bo nie stać mnie na to.


Ja zamawiałam tu  799-725-306 i mi się udało usunąć, paczkę zażyczyłam sobie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości , no i płatną przy odbiorze .  Pomogło wiec polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam pilnie potrzebuje tabletek delasoul79@interia.pl    moze ktos ze slaska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam pilnie potrzebuje tabletek delasoul79@interia.pl    moze ktos ze slaska


Hej w którym jesteś tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5 tydzien..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,czy ktoś zamawiał od Pani JOANNA W....T    nr570708592 ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktoś z Łodzi i pomoże załatwić tabletki??????

----------


## Kasiass

witam dziewczyny, dwa tygodnie temu zamówiłam zestaw tabletek z women on web lecz w tym czasie doszło u mnie do samoistnego poronienia w pracy. Chętnie odsprzedam tabletki najlepiej z odbiorem osobistym na terenie Krakowa bądź też przesyłka płatna z góry. Cena zestawu to 400zl. Piszcie na e-maila kasias231@buziaczek.pl

----------


## fikumiku

ja zamowilam ...paczke przyszla szybko...ale tabletki zapakowane w koperte bez instrukcji jak przyjmowac. dzis probuje sie skontaktowac z pania ale od 3 h nie odbiera....moze dyzur albo praca ale denerwuje sie...

----------


## fikumiku

> Witam,czy ktoś zamawiał od Pani JOANNA W....T    nr570708592 ???


ja zamowilam ...paczke przyszla szybko...ale tabletki zapakowane w koperte bez instrukcji jak przyjmowac. dzis probuje sie skontaktowac z pania ale od 3 h nie odbiera....moze dyzur albo praca ale denerwuje sie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawial ktos z Was tabletki pod tym numerem??
Przyjaciolka czeka, denerwje sie razem z nią...
506350454 - to ten numer.
Proszę o pomoc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja zamowilam ...paczke przyszla szybko...ale tabletki zapakowane w koperte bez instrukcji jak przyjmowac. dzis probuje sie skontaktowac z pania ale od 3 h nie odbiera....moze dyzur albo praca ale denerwuje sie...


Prosze daj znać czy dodzwoniłaś się do tej Pani i czy wogóle tabletki zadziałały...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawial ktos z Was tabletki pod tym numerem??
> Przyjaciolka czeka, denerwje sie razem z nią...
> 506350454 - to ten numer.
> Proszę o pomoc...


Prosze dać znać czy przyszły i czy zadziałały...szukam sprawdzonego zródła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 200 mcg leki pochodza z wloch w listku jest 10 sztuk sa zapakowane orginalnie w listku data waznosci do 2018 tylko i wylacznie poczta polska ma sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata jezeli ktos chce moge wyslac zdiecia na e-mail z aktualna data iz taki lek posiadam kontakt 729264911 prosze najpierw o kontakt sms tabletki oczywiscie zaraz bedzie wpis ze jestem oszustka standard oszusci z oglaszamy 24 pl oczerniaja wszystkich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze podajcie mi jakis konkretny namiar na sprawdzone tabletki!! nie na oszustów,bo nie stać mnie na to.


Ema ja już raz zapłaciłam za paracetamol zamawiałam z neta 450zł poszło się paść.Więc zmuszona byłam szukać dalej , Kumpela dała mi namiary bo na forum wynalazła , zamówiłam z tym całym sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka była ok i tabsy były oryg zapakowane  ciążę udało się usunąć  :Smile:  .Kontakt był fajny osoba pomocna widać było że zna się bo mi pomagała mogę ci ją śmiało polecić to numer do niej 799-725-306. Jak powiedziałam że mam ciężka sytuacje i że się uczę to mi 50zl spuściła ja byłam w 8 tyg .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ema ja już raz zapłaciłam za paracetamol zamawiałam z neta 450zł poszło się paść.Więc zmuszona byłam szukać dalej , Kumpela dała mi namiary bo na forum wynalazła , zamówiłam z tym całym sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka była ok i tabsy były oryg zapakowane  ciążę udało się usunąć  .Kontakt był fajny osoba pomocna widać było że zna się bo mi pomagała mogę ci ją śmiało polecić to numer do niej 799-725-306. Jak powiedziałam że mam ciężka sytuacje i że się uczę to mi 50zl spuściła ja byłam w 8 tyg .


Właśnie zamówiłam mam nadzieje że wszystko będzie w porządku i że pomoże  bo ja niestety trochę wyżej jestem 12tydzięń , obiecała że paczka będzie na jutro umieram ze strachu . Jak mi się uda to Ci dobre winko winna będę trzymaj kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Muszę zażyć takie tabletki ale bardzo się boje mam dopiero 19 lat i boje się że w przyszłości nie będę mogła miec juz dziecka czy któraś z was brała jak to wygląda proszę o opis

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, w poniedziałek mają przyjść do mnie tabletki z women on web, jednak nie muszę ich zażywać gdyż dziś rano dostałam okresu. Jeśli komuś mają się przydać to mogę je odsprzedac w cenie adekwatnej do sytuacji, z tym że muszę się z nią zapoznać i zdecydować czy w ogóle sprzedać bo nie chce stać za zniszczeniem czyjegoś życia. W razie gdyby ktoś był chętny to proszę o wiadomość na mail zestaw1234@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje porady zamówiła zestaw whw do bezpiecznego województwa i przyszedł na poste Restante do Szczecina ale ją mam do tego miejsca bardzo daleko więc zadzwoniłam na infolinie poczty bo chciałam zrobić zlecenie Doręczenie na życzenie a tam mi powiedzieli że nie można zrobić bo przesyłka nie jest awizowana już teraz nic nie rozumiem ?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u to nie ciekawie a jeśli nie została awizowana  ani doręczona to pewnie zostanie zwrócona do nadawcy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuje porady zamówiła zestaw whw do bezpiecznego województwa i przyszedł na poste Restante do Szczecina ale ją mam do tego miejsca bardzo daleko więc zadzwoniłam na infolinie poczty bo chciałam zrobić zlecenie Doręczenie na życzenie a tam mi powiedzieli że nie można zrobić bo przesyłka nie jest awizowana już teraz nic nie rozumiem ?????


poczta polska niestety odmawia tego przekierowania, zasłaniając się właśnie jakimiś nieistniejącymi przepisami, typu, że przesyłka poste restante to przesyłka bez awiza. Pozostaję spróbować zadzwonić do tego urzędu i prosić o przesłanie paczki, bo miałaś być w tym mieście i odebrać, ale coś Ci wypadło/złamałaś nogę/umarł Ci kanarek i nie możesz przyjechać i bardzo prosisz o przesłanie, albo pojechać po nią

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u to nie ciekawie a jeśli nie została awizowana  ani doręczona to pewnie zostanie zwrócona do nadawcy .


i po co już straszysz ? to normalne, że paczka na poste restante nie została awizowana ani doręczona, bo jej cechą charakterystyczną jest to, że czeka w urzędzie pocztowym, aż adresat ją sobie odbierze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jak wiekszosc z Was sama borykam sie z problemem niechcianej ciazy u mnie okolo 4 tyg potrzebuje pomocy i namiaru na sprawdzony preparat nie jakies tam buble ani witaminy pomozcie znalesc dobry kontakt za normalna cene pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jak wiekszosc z Was sama borykam sie z problemem niechcianej ciazy u mnie okolo 4 tyg potrzebuje pomocy i namiaru na sprawdzony preparat nie jakies tam buble ani witaminy pomozcie znalesc dobry kontakt za normalna cene pozdrawiam


Ja korzystałam z tego numeru 799-725-306 , ciążę udało się przerwać , kontakt z Panią miałam do końca bardzo pomocna osoba , dla mnie bardzo ważne było to że tabletki były wysłane paczką za pobraniem i że mogłam sprawdzić zawartość zanim zapłaciłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszusci uwaga
ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY NIE ODBIERAJCIE PRZESYLEK BEZ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAKUPEM !!!

Jeśli uda ci sie zakupić uczciwie to daj znać !!! chcemy zrobić listę uczciwych sprzedawców i oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zwale mam z was ... niejaka Pani z koncowka nr 306... trafilam na jej 2 nr. po czym jak ja rozgryzlam scieme napier..alala. Ma nnawet 3 imiona Anna, Basia i Maria . hahahah zwala... a wy za 250 zl na arthrotec jej lecicie (rzekomy arthrotec) jak ona scieme juz od poczatku ze swymi nr. wali... zastanowcie sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam madzia.142@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o aborcji w panice> zobacz

Znajdziesz:
pomoc i wsparcie
brak naciągaczy
wymianę doświadczeń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszusci uwaga
ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY NIE ODBIERAJCIE PRZESYLEK BEZ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAKUPEM !!!

Jeśli uda ci sie zakupić uczciwie to daj znać !!! chcemy zrobić listę uczciwych sprzedawców i oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!! Zawsze przed zakupem popros o zdiecie tabletek z aktualna data uczciwy sprzedawca wysle oszust nie bo tych tabletek nie ma.

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???
Przeczytaj to dokładnie i jeśli masz jakieś pytania czy wątpliwości TO NAPISZ DO NAS a my postaramy się ci pomóc !!!

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych ludzi szukających pomocy.

ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLIATRY

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zwale mam z was ... niejaka Pani z koncowka nr 306... trafilam na jej 2 nr. po czym jak ja rozgryzlam scieme napier..alala. Ma nnawet 3 imiona Anna, Basia i Maria . hahahah zwala... a wy za 250 zl na arthrotec jej lecicie (rzekomy arthrotec) jak ona scieme juz od poczatku ze swymi nr. wali... zastanowcie sie


Mnie tam guzik interesuje jak się nazywa prze zemnie to może być nawet Królowa Elżbieta ważne że jest z nią kontakt  jak bierze się leki ma o tym pojęcie i że tabletki wysyła w blistrach , i że mogłam sprawdzić sobie zawartość zanim za paczkę   zapłaciłam więc ja poleca 799-725-306 . A  ja paczkę zamawiałam u Anny i na Annę był adres zwrotny . A pani to ten jak to pani napisała zwał chyba sama sprzedaje i pewnie nie idzie że tak pani tu innych oczernia. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zwale mam z was ... niejaka Pani z koncowka nr 306... trafilam na jej 2 nr. po czym jak ja rozgryzlam scieme napier..alala. Ma nnawet 3 imiona Anna, Basia i Maria . hahahah zwala... a wy za 250 zl na arthrotec jej lecicie (rzekomy arthrotec) jak ona scieme juz od poczatku ze swymi nr. wali... zastanowcie sie


Również uważam jak moja przedmówczyni , ważne są tabletki a nie imię a po za tym w sieci to raczej nikt  normalny prawdziwych danych nie podaje . Pani słownictwo jest poniżej krytyki slang podwórkowy  , ja u tej pani 799-725-306 tabletki zamawiałam i nie oszukała mnie wręcz przeciwnie, pomogła znajoma zamawiała od pani Marty cytotec i też numer z forum miała i wszystko było ok a też ją Pani tu oczerniała . Z tego wychodzi że Pani jest oszustką i na każdego głupoty Pani pisze . Ja śmiało obie Panie mogę polecić zarówno panią Martę od cytotecu 729264911 jak i Panią Anię od zestawów z Art 799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pojebane kurwiszony , szmatławe dziwki wpierdalacie się w nie swój biznes kurwy jebane to jest mój interes nikt nie będzie mi się w niego wpierdalał wszystkie załatwię telefony na pały podam żadna już nie będzie sprzedawać  dziwki wredne szmaty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda kobieta ma wybór. jej wybór powinien być własny i świadomy.

Zanim w panice podejmiesz decyzję o aborcji zajrzyj >>>> maszwybor.net

znajdziesz pomoc wsparcie dobre słowo!

----------


## KobietawSieci

grubo...
jak chcesz pogadać to śmiało  :Big Grin:  może cie czegoś nauczymy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pojebane kurwiszony , szmatławe dziwki wpierdalacie się w nie swój biznes kurwy jebane to jest mój interes nikt nie będzie mi się w niego wpierdalał wszystkie załatwię telefony na pały podam żadna już nie będzie sprzedawać  dziwki wredne szmaty


To jest właśnie przykład moje drogie Panie osoby psychopatycznej podającej się z pewnością za ginekologa która sprzedaje cukierki zamiast tabletek lub po przelaniu pieniążków kontakt się urywa. Żadna kobieta by tego nie napisała więc nie radze zamawiać od mężczyzn. KOMUŚ TU SIĘ WYRAŹNIE W GŁOWIE POPRZEWRACAŁO twierdząc że to jego biznes żałosne !!!!!!!!!! Po prostu radzę uważać i być czujną niech i w tym wypadku zwycięży kobieca intuicja. 

A Ciebie pajacu pozdrawiam i zapraszam do odpowiedniego specjalisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobry wpis nie kupujcie od facetow co sie zwa ginekologami lekarzami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie do dziewczyn które robiły dostarczenie na życzenie online czy status przesyłki na śledzeniu się zmieniał

----------


## Antka

Proszę o sprawdzone źródło gdzie moge dostać zestaw tabletek poronnych na już ! nie oceniajcie . nie pytajcie - proszę pomóżcie/mam ostatnie pare dni.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o sprawdzone źródło gdzie moge dostać zestaw tabletek poronnych na już ! nie oceniajcie . nie pytajcie - proszę pomóżcie/mam ostatnie pare dni.....


womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org - przesyłka idzie od 7-10 dni, który masz tydzień ?

----------


## Antka

Prawie 6 tydz. wypelnilam juz ten formularz, ale nic mi nie przychodzi. zaznaczam, ze nie jestem malolatą, która zaliczyla wpade - to powazna sprawa i trudna decyzja, ale chce to miec JUZ za soba. Czy Pani Anna 799725306 jest godna zaufania ? myslalam, zeby zamowic od niej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prawie 6 tydz. wypelnilam juz ten formularz, ale nic mi nie przychodzi. zaznaczam, ze nie jestem malolatą, która zaliczyla wpade - to powazna sprawa i trudna decyzja, ale chce to miec JUZ za soba. Czy Pani Anna 799725306 jest godna zaufania ? myslalam, zeby zamowic od niej...


6tc to masz mnóstwo czasu.  Po co zamawiać od handlarzy, którzy w najlepszym wypadku przysla Ci Arthrotec za kilka stowek,  a co zzrobisz jak on za pierwszym razem nie  zadziała ?

Womenki na pewno odpisza, cierpliwości  :Smile:

----------


## Antka

czy jest pewnośc, że zestaw będzie suteczny ? bo czytam na forum, ze wiele dzieczyn brall sam arthrotec bo 2o pare tabletek i i tak nie pomoglo ;/ czy w takim razie zestaw jest skuteczny na 99%?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy jest pewnośc, że zestaw będzie suteczny ? bo czytam na forum, ze wiele dzieczyn brall sam arthrotec bo 2o pare tabletek i i tak nie pomoglo ;/ czy w takim razie zestaw jest skuteczny na 99%?


Oczywiście, ze jest Skuteczniejszy.  Sama brałam go w 14 tygodniu i wszystko było ok.  Więcej o zestawie poczytasz na maszwybor.net,  bo tu to raczej sami handlarze Arthrotekiem siedzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zestaw z women on web, oryginalna koperta, nie użyłam. Gdyby ktoś chciał, odstąpię- zostaw maila, odezwę się. Nie jestem handlarzem- jestem jedną z Was, też potrzebowałam kiedy pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny w czwartek zast. cyct, chyba sie udalo ale dalej krwawie i mnie bola piersi czy wy tez tak mialyscie? Kiedy ustaly dolegliwosci i jak najlepiej przekonac sie czy jesat po wszytkim? narazie nie chce isc do lekarza bo dalej to do mnie nie dochodzi..

----------


## Robson

Czesc dziewczyny i chlopaki!
Tez zaliczylem jak wiekszosc z Was wpadke z dziewczyna i wzialem to na swoje barki, zeby zamowic tabsy samemu i zrobic to tak dyskretnie, zeby jej rodzice sie o tym nie dowiedzieli. Zamawialem z numeru 883125454 i bylo wszystko w jak najlepszym porzadku. Dostalem papierowa obszerna instrukcję, ktora rzetelnie odpowiadala na moje potencjalne pytania. Piszcie co chcecie i krytykujcie, ja nie robie nikomu reklamy kazdy sam wybiera i kupuje gdzie chce i za ile chce, ja chcialbym zostawic tylko dobra opinie o tabletkach zamawianych z tego numeru. Pozdro!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prawie 6 tydz. wypelnilam juz ten formularz, ale nic mi nie przychodzi. zaznaczam, ze nie jestem malolatą, która zaliczyla wpade - to powazna sprawa i trudna decyzja, ale chce to miec JUZ za soba. Czy Pani Anna 799725306 jest godna zaufania ? myslalam, zeby zamowic od niej...


ja zamawiałam w piątek dziś paczka przyszła wszystko ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC  200 mcg czysty( mizoprostol) tabletki pochodza z un gdzie aborcja jest legalna sa zablistrowane orginalnie w listku na odwrocie jest numer seri i numer fabryczny data waznosci do 2018 wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci poczta polska cena listek 10 tab 350 zl kontakt najpierw SMS oddzwonie 729264911 aga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny polecacie jakiegoś zaufanego sprzedawcę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję szybkiej pomocy. Czy numer 883 125 454 jest godny zaufania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję szybkiej pomocy. Czy numer 883 125 454 jest godny zaufania?


Sprzedam Ci swoje, odezwij się na maskarada202@gmail.com, porozmawiamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam zestawy od Pani Maria.jestem po kuracji wszystko przebieglo zgodnie z planem.Pani Maria jest osoba zyczliwa wszystko dokladnie tlumaczy. Polecam przesylke mozna sprawdzic. Tel. Do Pani Marii 664282302

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Dziewczyny polecacie jakiegoś zaufanego sprzedawcę?


tak ogranizację holenderską Women Help Women lub Women on Web (obie działają tak samo)

----------


## Antka

Jestem po. Napisze dla tych co jeszcze przed. To wcale nie jest takie piękne i łatwe. Ogromny Ból - ostra biegunka - gorączka - poparzony język....krwawienie takie, że łóżko zalane. Na drugi dzień trudno zwlec się z łóżka. Ale trzeda dalej żyć. Moje pytanie do Was - minęła druga doba - nadal krwawie. Pani "od tabletek " mówi, że test mogę zrobić dopiero po 21 dniach, usg po 7 - jak mam sprawdzić czy ciąża przerwana????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po. Napisze dla tych co jeszcze przed. To wcale nie jest takie piękne i łatwe. Ogromny Ból - ostra biegunka - gorączka - poparzony język....krwawienie takie, że łóżko zalane. Na drugi dzień trudno zwlec się z łóżka. Ale trzeda dalej żyć. Moje pytanie do Was - minęła druga doba - nadal krwawie. Pani "od tabletek " mówi, że test mogę zrobić dopiero po 21 dniach, usg po 7 - jak mam sprawdzić czy ciąża przerwana????


A Ty nie masz własnego rozumu, że musisz słuchać pani od tabletek ? Po Arthotecu trzeba iść jak najszybciej na badanie, bo nawet ogromne  krwawienie nie równa się sukces .  Idź na usg, albo zrób betaHCG dwa razy.  Jeśli spada - udało się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam zestaw z women on web, oryginalna koperta, nie użyłam. Gdyby ktoś chciał, odstąpię- zostaw maila, odezwę się. Nie jestem handlarzem- jestem jedną z Was, też potrzebowałam kiedy pomocy


Aktualne??? Mój e-mail inka25@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam zestawy od Pani Maria.jestem po kuracji wszystko przebieglo zgodnie z planem.Pani Maria jest osoba zyczliwa wszystko dokladnie tlumaczy. Polecam przesylke mozna sprawdzic. Tel. Do Pani Marii 664282302


Mój zakup u tej pani Również udany pozytywna osoba

----------


## zori2005

Witam
Ja potrzebuje zestawu.Proszę o kontakt zori2005@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mialam wykonywane wszystko w profesjonalnym gabinecie bez zadnych wysylek.nr tel lekarza to 733886204

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam art forte za 170zl. kontakt 787-810-764

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mialam wykonywane wszystko w profesjonalnym gabinecie bez zadnych wysylek.nr tel lekarza to 733886204


Kobieto żaden lekarz nie podał by swojego namiaru i nie  reklamował by się że zrobi aborcje nie ściemniaj . lekaż ogłasza się na ogłaszamy na pewno  przywracanie miesiaczki,badania ginekologiczne,labioplastyka
Ogłoszenia Usługi
Kategoria:
Moda i zdrowie / Usługi
Rodzaj: Oferuje
Dodano: 23 Grudzień 2015 06:39
miesiąc temu
lekarz ginekolog z dlugoletnim stazem oferuje pomoc w przywracaniu miesiaczki,zabiegi,badania usg,cytologie.nasza klinika prowadzi rowniez operacje plastyczne czesci intymnych.pomoc w naglych wypadkach,mozliwy dojazd do pacjentki.konsultacje bezplatne.kontakt tel

Zgłoś naruszenie
Kontakt:
janusz
Telefon:
733886204 
ściema!!!!!!! lekaż o 6rano ogłoszenia dodaje między jednym a drugim pacjentem chyba hhhhe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kobieto żaden lekarz nie podał by swojego namiaru i nie  reklamował by się że zrobi aborcje nie ściemniaj . Lekaż ogłasza się na ogłaszamy na pewno  przywracanie miesiaczki,badania ginekologiczne,labioplastyka
> ogłoszenia usługi
> kategoria:
> Moda i zdrowie / usługi
> rodzaj: Oferuje
> dodano: 23 grudzień 2015 06:39
> miesiąc temu
> lekarz ginekolog z dlugoletnim stazem oferuje pomoc w przywracaniu miesiaczki,zabiegi,badania usg,cytologie.nasza klinika prowadzi rowniez operacje plastyczne czesci intymnych.pomoc w naglych wypadkach,mozliwy dojazd do pacjentki.konsultacje bezplatne.kontakt tel
> 
> ...


tak to prawda uważajcie bo to oszust podawał się za adama a teraz już za janusza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec. Tabletki zakupione w Polsce. Sprzedam za 130zl +kw. Wiecej informacji pod nr 572 565 796

----------


## Nieważne kto

Sprzedam Cytotec. haniahelp@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam panią martuska18@onet.pl zamiawialam i sprawdzone źródło . Szybko i dyskretnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam panią martuska18@onet.pl zamawialam i sprawdzone źródło . Szybko i dyskretnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cytotec cena za listek 350 zl wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 729264911 kontakt najpierw sms

----------


## nikodem

> Polecam panią martuska18@onet.pl zamawialam i sprawdzone źródło . Szybko i dyskretnie


Jakieś trefne źródło. Nam nie pomogło ostrzegam!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 420zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana . W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 420zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana . W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911



czysty misoprostol nie daje 100% skuteczności , maks to może 80-90 %. Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthtortecu, i jak widać po wielu wpisach na tym forum, nie zawsze pomaga. Ponad 98% skuteczności daje tylko oryginalny zestaw mifepristone i misoprostol, wysyłany przez organizacje holenderskie womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org

----------


## Guzik prawda

> czysty misoprostol nie daje 100% skuteczności , maks to może 80-90 %. Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthtortecu, i jak widać po wielu wpisach na tym forum, nie zawsze pomaga. Ponad 98% skuteczności daje tylko oryginalny zestaw mifepristone i misoprostol, wysyłany przez organizacje holenderskie womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org


Wlasnie ru to wymysl brytyjski, ktory tylko opoznia caly proces o conajmniej 24h. Dziewczyny nie słuchajcie, ja robiłam samym cytoteciem i wszystko zadzialalo tak jak mialo. Nie dajcie sie chwytac na jakies tanie teksty "marketingowe" sprzedawcow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie ru to wymysl brytyjski, ktory tylko opoznia caly proces o conajmniej 24h. Dziewczyny nie słuchajcie, ja robiłam samym cytoteciem i wszystko zadzialalo tak jak mialo. Nie dajcie sie chwytac na jakies tanie teksty "marketingowe" sprzedawcow.


haha, czego to handlarz nie wymyśli, żeby zareklamować swój produkt i oczernić oryginalny zestaw  :Smile:  "RU opóźnia proces" , ale się uśmiałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej czy. Ktoś. Zamawial tabtelki z strony sklep tp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to wiarygodne żródło???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to wiarygodne żródło???


Przy odrobinie szczęścia dostaniesz oryginalny arthrotec za kosmiczna cenę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam do odsprzedania oryginalne tabletki z WOW. Są jeszcze do odebrania nba poczcie- jutro się po nie wybieram- oryginalnie zapakowane......mam potwierdzenie przelewu, oraz do udostepnienia pelną korespondencje z portalem Women on Web....Ja zdecydowałam urodzić, wiec tabletki odsprzedam- cena 550 zł- tyle ja zaplacilam za przelew zagraniczny i darowizne. Moj e-mail inka25@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana

> Witam,
> Mam do odsprzedania oryginalne tabletki z WOW. Są jeszcze do odebrania nba poczcie- jutro się po nie wybieram- oryginalnie zapakowane......mam potwierdzenie przelewu, oraz do udostepnienia pelną korespondencje z portalem Women on Web....Ja zdecydowałam urodzić, wiec tabletki odsprzedam- cena 550 zł- tyle ja zaplacilam za przelew zagraniczny i darowizne. Moj e-mail inka25@poczta.fm


komu ty taki kit wciskasz? hahahahahhahahhahaha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś zamawial tabletki z str sklep tp??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 200 mcg tabletki sa zablistrowane orginalnie maja dluga date waznosci do 2018
cena za listek 350 zl wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci prosze najpierw o sms tabletki 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 16 tabletek Arthrotecu, sama jestem po wiec wiem co to wszystko znaczy, dlatego chciałabym którejś z Was pomoc ponieważ mam takie tabletki na zbyciu. Więcej informacji na werkaa1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam swój zestaw poronny z Women On Web. Zdjęcia i więcej info na mail. 360 zł (kwota donacji) Mail spruuta@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam cala paczke Cytotec. Zakupione w aptece. Odbior osobisty w Warszawie lub moge wyslac paczka. rafal.justyna44777@wp.pl

----------


## ja22

Wzielam 12 tabletek cytotec w srode po 3 godz mial skurcze  krwawienie a w nim skrzepy po kilku godzinach wylecial najwiekszy skrzep 2 dni poznie wyleciala podczas sikania jak by galaretka w czerwone kropki  dodam ze bylam poczatek 8 tygodnia  nadal krwawie jak podczas okresu czasami z malymi skrzepami jeszcze tylko nie rozumie dlaczego mam wzdety brzuch i czy napewno poronilam moze ktos dac mi odpowiedz...dodam ze przestaly bolec mnie piersi i przeszly mdposci

----------


## ja22

Czy mogl by ktos odpowiedziec mi na moj post

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mogl by ktos odpowiedziec mi na moj post


Nie odpowiemy,  bo nie mamy pojęcia czy poronilas.  Nie umiemy badać przez internet.  Musisz iść na badania.

----------


## Obca

Sprzedam Cytotec. haniahelp@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> komu ty taki kit wciskasz? hahahahahhahahhahaha


Taaa ja za moje od womenek dalam 300zl.70 euro kobieto a nie ponad 500ziko....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Cytotec. haniahelp@wp.pl


Dziewczyny nawet nie zamawiajcie ta wariatka za cytotec chce 700zł idiotka !!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nawet nie zamawiajcie ta wariatka za cytotec chce 700zł idiotka !!!!!!!


Niech sama go sobie wsadzi w nos!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam 12 tabletek cytotec w srode po 3 godz mial skurcze  krwawienie a w nim skrzepy po kilku godzinach wylecial najwiekszy skrzep 2 dni poznie wyleciala podczas sikania jak by galaretka w czerwone kropki  dodam ze bylam poczatek 8 tygodnia  nadal krwawie jak podczas okresu czasami z malymi skrzepami jeszcze tylko nie rozumie dlaczego mam wzdety brzuch i czy napewno poronilam moze ktos dac mi odpowiedz...dodam ze przestaly bolec mnie piersi i przeszly mdposci


idz najlepiej do lekarza,albo zrob test betahcg w laboratorium ci dokladnie powiedza najlepiej dwa razy jezeli spada jest ok przynajmniej tu tak pisza, ja tez wzielam 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem na oko lekarza miedzy 7-8 tygodniem.... sprawa wyglada następująco potrzebuje sprawdzonych zrodeł tabletek poronnych.... tylko nie wow bo ponoc długo sie na nie czeka a ja nie mam czasu na to.... i druga sprawa czy moze ktos wytłumaczyc jak to jest po poronieniu i po jakim czasie mozna isc do lekarza upewnic sie ze doszlo do poronienia....czy lekarz bedzie wiedział ze zrobiłam to? podjełam juz o tym decyzje i moj problem na tym polega iz mam zaczac robic badanie krwi zakladac kartoteke ciąży itp. co w takiej sytuacji powinnam zrobic  isc i wcisnac bajke typu ze zmieniam ginekologa czy cos? niestety jestem z tym wszystkim sama nie mam komu sie wygadac i nie wiem co robic.... prosze o racjonalne odpowiedzi...dziekuje czekam na wiarygodne zrodła by zakupic tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem na oko lekarza miedzy 7-8 tygodniem.... sprawa wyglada następująco potrzebuje sprawdzonych zrodeł tabletek poronnych.... tylko nie wow bo ponoc długo sie na nie czeka a ja nie mam czasu na to.... i druga sprawa czy moze ktos wytłumaczyc jak to jest po poronieniu i po jakim czasie mozna isc do lekarza upewnic sie ze doszlo do poronienia....czy lekarz bedzie wiedział ze zrobiłam to? podjełam juz o tym decyzje i moj problem na tym polega iz mam zaczac robic badanie krwi zakladac kartoteke ciąży itp. co w takiej sytuacji powinnam zrobic  isc i wcisnac bajke typu ze zmieniam ginekologa czy cos? niestety jestem z tym wszystkim sama nie mam komu sie wygadac i nie wiem co robic.... prosze o racjonalne odpowiedzi...dziekuje czekam na wiarygodne zrodła by zakupic tabletki


Na wow wcale długo się nie czeka. Ja czekałam 9 dni od konsultacji, a było późno, bo już prawie 10 tydzień.  I bardzo dużo mi podpowiedzialy dziewczyny z forum maszwybor.net,  bo tutaj to nikt prawie nie odpisuje,  tylko sprzedający tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem na oko lekarza miedzy 7-8 tygodniem.... sprawa wyglada następująco potrzebuje sprawdzonych zrodeł tabletek poronnych.... tylko nie wow bo ponoc długo sie na nie czeka a ja nie mam czasu na to.... i druga sprawa czy moze ktos wytłumaczyc jak to jest po poronieniu i po jakim czasie mozna isc do lekarza upewnic sie ze doszlo do poronienia....czy lekarz bedzie wiedział ze zrobiłam to? podjełam juz o tym decyzje i moj problem na tym polega iz mam zaczac robic badanie krwi zakladac kartoteke ciąży itp. co w takiej sytuacji powinnam zrobic  isc i wcisnac bajke typu ze zmieniam ginekologa czy cos? niestety jestem z tym wszystkim sama nie mam komu sie wygadac i nie wiem co robic.... prosze o racjonalne odpowiedzi...dziekuje czekam na wiarygodne zrodła by zakupic tabletki


Ja zamawiałam tabletki 799-725-306 byłam w 14 tygodniu  wszystko się udało bez wizyty w szpitalu , ale u mnie to tyły skurcze takie jak przy porodzie i wszystko wyszło no wiesz widziałam to co wydaliłam straszny widok nie życzę nikomu . Leki pomogły miałam sprawdzenie zawartości.

----------


## Bostonka

Zostało mi kilka opakowań arthrotecu po kuracji na staw dla mojego konia. Mogę odsprzedać w kompletach po 12tab. za 160zł. Przesyłka na drugi dzień u odbiorcy, za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. kierowca.bombowca@autograf.pl lub sms 680 588 622.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam tabletki 799-725-306 byłam w 14 tygodniu  wszystko się udało bez wizyty w szpitalu , ale u mnie to tyły skurcze takie jak przy porodzie i wszystko wyszło no wiesz widziałam to co wydaliłam straszny widok nie życzę nikomu . Leki pomogły miałam sprawdzenie zawartości.


a jaka jest cena? i czy przy odbiorze jest mozliwośc sprawdzenia zawartości? Właśnie obawiam sie jak bedzie to wszystko przebiegało... a nie chce trafic do szpitala...po jakim czasie mozna isc do ginekologa na sprawdzenie i czy ten numer jest aktywny w trakcie takiego zabiegu gdybym miala jakies pytania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam 12 tabletek arthrotec plus jedna ru486 zamiennik europejski. Dzis o 15 wzielam ru486 moze mi ktos powiedziec kiedy mam zaczac brac arthrotec? I co ile i w jakich dawkach . dodam ze jestem w 8 tyg ciazy. Prosze o szybkie odpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Posiadam 12 tabletek arthrotec plus jedna ru486 zamiennik europejski. Dzis o 15 wzielam ru486 moze mi ktos powiedziec kiedy mam zaczac brac arthrotec? I co ile i w jakich dawkach . dodam ze jestem w 8 tyg ciazy. Prosze o szybkie odpowiedzi.


nie ma czegoś takiego jak RU zamiennik europejski. Padłaś ofiarą oszustwa, w zestawie z RU nie bierze się aż tyle misoprostolu. Arthrotec możesz wziąć kiedy chcesz, bo tamto "RU" i tak nie było prawdziwe. 

Dawkujesz 3x4 tabletki, pod język na 30 minut, co trzy godziny. Wypluwasz rdzeń, resztę połykasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a moge dopochwowo brac te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a moge dopochwowo brac te tabletki?


Możesz.  Należy je wcześniej delikatnie zwilzyc wodą.  I pamiętaj, że gdybyś chciała iść do lekarza to resztki tabletek mogą być widoczne w pochwie do kilku dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiem wiem. dziekuje za info. wzielam juz jedna dawke narazzie lekkie bole podbrzusa zobaczymy co dale bedzie. mam nadzieje ze sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiem wiem. dziekuje za info. wzielam juz jedna dawke narazzie lekkie bole podbrzusa zobaczymy co dale bedzie. mam nadzieje ze sie uda.


Powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziekuje :Wink:

----------


## anna1999

> Ja zamawiałam tabletki 799-725-306 byłam w 14 tygodniu  wszystko się udało bez wizyty w szpitalu , ale u mnie to tyły skurcze takie jak przy porodzie i wszystko wyszło no wiesz widziałam to co wydaliłam straszny widok nie życzę nikomu . Leki pomogły miałam sprawdzenie zawartości.


dziwne ze ci pomoglo . Ja bylam w 7 tyg i bralam z tego numeru co podajesz i gowno pomoglo nic nie pomoglo ciaza dalej trwala i na kontroli u lekarza normalnie bilo serduszko plodu .  Wiec daruj sobie te sciemy ze ci pomoglo, oni wysylaja ale witaminki w blistrach .

----------


## Obca

haniahelp@wp.pl  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziwne ze ci pomoglo . Ja bylam w 7 tyg i bralam z tego numeru co podajesz i gowno pomoglo nic nie pomoglo ciaza dalej trwala i na kontroli u lekarza normalnie bilo serduszko plodu .  Wiec daruj sobie te sciemy ze ci pomoglo, oni wysylaja ale witaminki w blistrach .


Witaminki to ty pewnie wysyłasz  ja miałam sprawdzenie zawartości i widziałam za co płace ary był oryginalnie  zapakowany tak jak w aptece więc nie wprowadzaj dziewczyn w błąd bo tu sobie należy pomagać a nie kłody pod nogi rzucać , Nie dam Ci złego słowa powiedzieć o Pani Ani bo dupę mi uratowała całą kurację odbierałam moje telefony i była bardzo pomocna wystarczy z nią porozmawiać , i od razu można się przekonać że jest to kobieta o dużej wiedzy i na poziomie . Sama informuje że paczkę wysyła tylko i wyłącznie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości więc nie rozumie twoich oszczerstw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiła ta na girlinneed i mnie oszukali. Dostała jakieś witaminy. Omijajcie ich,nie dajcie się nabrać.


kupila i mnie oszukali naucz sie pisac

----------


## monica1234

Mi pan o numerze 726-645-671 bardzo pomógł o każdej porze mogłam do niego dzwonić wszystko mi wyjaśnił polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam was dziewczyny rok temu w styczniu bylam w ciazy usunelam w 5 tygodniu tabletki zamowilam od pana adama z krakowa byla jedna tabletka ru i 9 tabletek cytocec dostalam paczke kurierem sprawdzilam przy odbiorze przesyłki bylo ok zaplcilam 460 zl odrazu wzielam tabletke ru i po 24 godz piersze 3 cytotec pod jezyk. I nastepne 3 po kolejnych 3 godzinach no i kolejna ostatnia dawke po nastepnych 3 godz po pierwszej dawce zaczelam krwawic lecialy mi skrepy i bol troszke wiekszy jak przy okresie dostalam od tego panA Instrukcje po polsku wszystko poszlo tak jak mialo pojsc krwawilam az 16dni po roku odbudowala mi sie macica i mam problem pomozcie dziewczyny znow jestem w ciazy 4-5 tydzien. Mam numer do pana adama ale nie odpowiada co prawda bylo to rok temu teraz moze zmienil numer potrzebuje prawdziwej pomocy nie oszustow tylko trafiony kontakt poniewaz nie ukrywam ze nie stac mnie na oszostow.. Moze ktoraz z was dziewczyny zyny mi pomoze

----------


## niezarejetrowana

Dzisiaj jestem umówiona z lekarzem. Jestem pewna, że to prawdziwy ginekolog, ponieważ przyjmuje w normalnym gabinecie i kiedyś byłam jego pacjentko. Niestety przez telefon nie chciał mi nic powiedzieć. Czy orientujecie się ile prawdziwy lekarz może żądać za tabletki? Jestem w 6 tyg. ciąży, nie chcę czekać na przesyłkę z za granicy, ponieważ chcę jak najszybciej mieć to za sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczeze mowiac zadko ginekolog w swoim prywatnym gabinecie sprzedaje takie tabletki poniewaz do usuniecia ciazy musialby miec podstawe poniewaz u nas jest to karalne.. Dlatego kobiety probuja zrobic to po cichu no chyba ze jest jakas pisemna podstawa na to zeby to ciaze pani usunac to na takie tabletki wypisze recepte i wtedy w aptece kosztuja niewiele lub skieruje pania na skrobanke do szpitala ale jak juz mowilam musi miec do tego postawe jezeli z plodem jest cos nie tak lub jesli ciaza jest zagrozona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi pan o numerze 726-645-671 bardzo pomógł o każdej porze mogłam do niego dzwonić wszystko mi wyjaśnił polecam


Hej mam prozbe moglabys mi podac numer do siebie chcialabym sie z toba skontaktowac jaka cena tych tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam tabletki cytotec, wiem, że dawkowanie to 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język, tylko te 3 godziny liczone od tych 30minut kiedy trzymam tabletki pod językiem czy wkładam tabletki pod język i od tego 3 godziny. Jakie miałyście objawy i jak długo one trwały? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.
Pozdrawwiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam tabletki cytotec, wiem, że dawkowanie to 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język, tylko te 3 godziny liczone od tych 30minut kiedy trzymam tabletki pod językiem czy wkładam tabletki pod język i od tego 3 godziny. Jakie miałyście objawy i jak długo one trwały? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.
> Pozdrawwiam


Czas liczysz od włożenia tabletek. Najczęstsze objawy to gorączka, wymioty, biegunka, dreszcze. Dlugosc trwania to sprawą indywidualna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam tabletki cytotec, wiem, że dawkowanie to 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język, tylko te 3 godziny liczone od tych 30minut kiedy trzymam tabletki pod językiem czy wkładam tabletki pod język i od tego 3 godziny. Jakie miałyście objawy i jak długo one trwały? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.
> Pozdrawwiam


Objawy zależą od tego jak silny jest Twój organizm i organizm Twojego dziecka. Te tabletki działają tak, że odcinają dziecko od pokarmu i to zależy od jego siły ile czasu będzie żyło bez pokarmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was dziewczyny rok temu w styczniu bylam w ciazy usunelam w 5 tygodniu tabletki zamowilam od pana adama z krakowa byla jedna tabletka ru i 9 tabletek cytocec dostalam paczke kurierem sprawdzilam przy odbiorze przesyłki bylo ok zaplcilam 460 zl odrazu wzielam tabletke ru i po 24 godz piersze 3 cytotec pod jezyk. I nastepne 3 po kolejnych 3 godzinach no i kolejna ostatnia dawke po nastepnych 3 godz po pierwszej dawce zaczelam krwawic lecialy mi skrepy i bol troszke wiekszy jak przy okresie dostalam od tego panA Instrukcje po polsku wszystko poszlo tak jak mialo pojsc krwawilam az 16dni po roku odbudowala mi sie macica i mam problem pomozcie dziewczyny znow jestem w ciazy 4-5 tydzien. Mam numer do pana adama ale nie odpowiada co prawda bylo to rok temu teraz moze zmienil numer potrzebuje prawdziwej pomocy nie oszustow tylko trafiony kontakt poniewaz nie ukrywam ze nie stac mnie na oszostow.. Moze ktoraz z was dziewczyny zyny mi pomoze


No tak 460zł to naprawdę drogo. Orientowałaś się czy taka przerwa to nie jest za krótko? Bo te tabletki są bardzo silne i jak weźmiesz kolejny raz to podobno skutki są jeszcze dotkliwsze.

 Zobacz co znalazłam: 
 Komplikacje zdrowotne po zażyciu pigułki RU-486 są częste. W literaturze medycznej opisany jest przypadek z USA wykrwawienia się na śmierć kobiety po zażyciu pigułki. 99 % kobiet zgłasza niepożądane efekty, prawie wszystkie doznają bólu (Spitz, 1998). Hospitalizacja, interwencja chirurgiczna oraz dożylne podawanie płynów były konieczne nawet u 8 % przypadków (Spitz, 1998). Według francuskich badań, transfuzje krwi były konieczne u 2 % kobiet. Zanotowano wymioty u 44 % przypadków, biegunkę u 36 % (El-Refaey 1995),  bóle głowy  u 32% kobiet, zawroty głowy u 12%, gorączkę i infekcje u 4%, na niepokój i bezssenność skarżyło się 2% kobiet, tabletka spowodowała anemię u 2% (Spitz,1998).

Ale to to już przesada:

Producent pigułki RU-486 jest kontynuatorem producenta cyklonu B, gazu, którym dokonywano ludobójstwa w obozach koncentracyjnych III Rzeszy

Wiedziałaś o tym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak 460zł to naprawdę drogo. Orientowałaś się czy taka przerwa to nie jest za krótko? Bo te tabletki są bardzo silne i jak weźmiesz kolejny raz to podobno skutki są jeszcze dotkliwsze.
> 
>  Zobacz co znalazłam: 
>  Komplikacje zdrowotne po zażyciu pigułki RU-486 są częste. W literaturze medycznej opisany jest przypadek z USA wykrwawienia się na śmierć kobiety po zażyciu pigułki. 99 % kobiet zgłasza niepożądane efekty, prawie wszystkie doznają bólu (Spitz, 1998). Hospitalizacja, interwencja chirurgiczna oraz dożylne podawanie płynów były konieczne nawet u 8 % przypadków (Spitz, 1998). Według francuskich badań, transfuzje krwi były konieczne u 2 % kobiet. Zanotowano wymioty u 44 % przypadków, biegunkę u 36 % (El-Refaey 1995),  bóle głowy  u 32% kobiet, zawroty głowy u 12%, gorączkę i infekcje u 4%, na niepokój i bezssenność skarżyło się 2% kobiet, tabletka spowodowała anemię u 2% (Spitz,1998).
> 
> Ale to to już przesada:
> 
> Producent pigułki RU-486 jest kontynuatorem producenta cyklonu B, gazu, którym dokonywano ludobójstwa w obozach koncentracyjnych III Rzeszy
> 
> Wiedziałaś o tym?


i po co mi te informacje ? brałam RU (oryginalne, od WOW, nie jakiś badziew od handlarza) , znam też wiele kobiet, które je brały. każda osiągnęła cel - usunęła ciąże. Wszystkie żyjemy i mamy się dobrze, a twoje bzdetne informacje nie robią na mnie wrażenia. Poszukaj informacji ile ludzi zmarło po zażyciu apapu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak 460zł to naprawdę drogo. Orientowałaś się czy taka przerwa to nie jest za krótko? Bo te tabletki są bardzo silne i jak weźmiesz kolejny raz to podobno skutki są jeszcze dotkliwsze.
> 
>  Zobacz co znalazłam: 
>  Komplikacje zdrowotne po zażyciu pigułki RU-486 są częste. W literaturze medycznej opisany jest przypadek z USA wykrwawienia się na śmierć kobiety po zażyciu pigułki. 99 % kobiet zgłasza niepożądane efekty, prawie wszystkie doznają bólu (Spitz, 1998). Hospitalizacja, interwencja chirurgiczna oraz dożylne podawanie płynów były konieczne nawet u 8 % przypadków (Spitz, 1998). Według francuskich badań, transfuzje krwi były konieczne u 2 % kobiet. Zanotowano wymioty u 44 % przypadków, biegunkę u 36 % (El-Refaey 1995),  bóle głowy  u 32% kobiet, zawroty głowy u 12%, gorączkę i infekcje u 4%, na niepokój i bezssenność skarżyło się 2% kobiet, tabletka spowodowała anemię u 2% (Spitz,1998).
> 
> Ale to to już przesada:
> 
> Producent pigułki RU-486 jest kontynuatorem producenta cyklonu B, gazu, którym dokonywano ludobójstwa w obozach koncentracyjnych III Rzeszy
> 
> Wiedziałaś o tym?


Oki ja to wszystko juz przestudiowalam i wiem o tym co pisza w internecie o zagrozeniach lecz potrzebuje pomocy bo facet od ktorego rok temu kupiłam tabletki nie odbiera jestem w sytuacji podbramkowej w sumie 5 tydzien a ja zostawilam faceta przeprowadzilam sie i juz jestem samotna matka 2 malych dzieciaczkow w wieku 3 i 4 nie moge pozwolic sobie na kolejne dlatego prosze o pomoc kogos sprawdzonego.  A ile kosztuje taki zestaw z ru z wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam tabletki cytotec, wiem, że dawkowanie to 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język, tylko te 3 godziny liczone od tych 30minut kiedy trzymam tabletki pod językiem czy wkładam tabletki pod język i od tego 3 godziny. Jakie miałyście objawy i jak długo one trwały? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.
> Pozdrawwiam


Liczysz od mometu wlozenia ich pod jezyki w sumie one nie rozpuszczaja sie w ciagu 30 mintylko kolo 15min. Sa straszne w smaku i to wlasnie od nich moze zbierac na wymioty na nie mialam wymiotow ani zawrotow glowy tylko bol brzuch troszke wiekszy niz przy okresie. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oki ja to wszystko juz przestudiowalam i wiem o tym co pisza w internecie o zagrozeniach lecz potrzebuje pomocy bo facet od ktorego rok temu kupiłam tabletki nie odbiera jestem w sytuacji podbramkowej w sumie 5 tydzien a ja zostawilam faceta przeprowadzilam sie i juz jestem samotna matka 2 malych dzieciaczkow w wieku 3 i 4 nie moge pozwolic sobie na kolejne dlatego prosze o pomoc kogos sprawdzonego.  A ile kosztuje taki zestaw z ru z wow?


Faktycznie znalazłaś się w trudnej sytuacji. Chyba masz duzo determinacji, skoro nawet takie zagrożenia Cię nie przerażają. A ten facet myślisz , że mógłby jakoś pomóc?  Powiem Ci szczerze, że mi dziecko uratowało związek. A Twój dzieciaczek przecież już jest, żyje piaty tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i po co mi te informacje ? brałam RU (oryginalne, od WOW, nie jakiś badziew od handlarza) , znam też wiele kobiet, które je brały. każda osiągnęła cel - usunęła ciąże. Wszystkie żyjemy i mamy się dobrze, a twoje bzdetne informacje nie robią na mnie wrażenia. Poszukaj informacji ile ludzi zmarło po zażyciu apapu.


Ok. Masz to za sobą, skoro przeżyłaś poronienie, może te informacje faktycznie nie robią na Tobie wrażenia. Na mnie zrobiły. Zastanawiam się jak to możliwe żeby mieć się dobrze po stracie dziecka. Dawno temu je straciłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam tabletki, i chciałam je zażyć jutro, ale dziś zaczeło mnie boleć gardło i obecnie nie moge mówić. Czy w takim przypadku, mogę zażyć te tabletki czy nie?  Dodam, że to już 8 tydzień i nie wiem, co mam teraz zrobić. Pomocy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok. Masz to za sobą, skoro przeżyłaś poronienie, może te informacje faktycznie nie robią na Tobie wrażenia. Na mnie zrobiły. Zastanawiam się jak to możliwe żeby mieć się dobrze po stracie dziecka. Dawno temu je straciłaś?


Nie straciłam dziecka, tylko usunelam ciążę, w 2013 roku. Moje dzieci maja się dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam tabletki, i chciałam je zażyć jutro, ale dziś zaczeło mnie boleć gardło i obecnie nie moge mówić. Czy w takim przypadku, mogę zażyć te tabletki czy nie?  Dodam, że to już 8 tydzień i nie wiem, co mam teraz zrobić. Pomocy!


Jezeli jest do 8 tydzien to dobrze by bylo gdybys zrobila to jak najszybciej bo im bardziej zaawansowana ciaza tym bardziej bedziesz to zle przechodzic fizycznie dobrze by bylo gdybys wziela tabletki jeszcze przed 9 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Faktycznie znalazłaś się w trudnej sytuacji. Chyba masz duzo determinacji, skoro nawet takie zagrożenia Cię nie przerażają. A ten facet myślisz , że mógłby jakoś pomóc?  Powiem Ci szczerze, że mi dziecko uratowało związek. A Twój dzieciaczek przecież już jest, żyje piaty tydzień.


Nie ma takiej opcji zeby pomogl nie chce niczego ratowac mam juz 2 maluchow i wiem ze Z 3 SAMa nie dam sobie rady mam 23lata.  Wiec prosze czy zna ktos sprawdzone zrodlo na tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dołączam się do pytania. Potrzebuje sprawdzonego zrodla, najlepiej z Warszawy i zeby tabletki nie kosztowaly 1200 zl, a narazie tylko takie ogloszenia z mozliwoscia odbioru osobistego znalazlam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dołączam się do pytania. Potrzebuje sprawdzonego zrodla, najlepiej z Warszawy i zeby tabletki nie kosztowaly 1200 zl, a narazie tylko takie ogloszenia z mozliwoscia odbioru osobistego znalazlam.


Ogloszen jest bardzo duzo na oglaszamy 24 tylko ze oszustow tez pelno dlatego uwazaj i nie bierz tabletek od pana z koncowka numeru 311 ani 131

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego szukam kogos sprawdzonego. Boje sie ze trafie na oszusta  :Frown:  Czy oni podrabiaja rowniez blistry? Chce tabletki odebrac osobiscie, wydaje mi się to bezpieczniejsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, po jakim czasie mogę iść do ginekologa? Dziś zażyłam tabletki i nie wiem czy się udało, bo krwawie tak jakbym miała okres, nie jakoś bardziej, czy to normalne? Zaznacze, że według okresu to 8 tydzień, ale od poczecia nie prawie 6 tydzień. Miałam wszsytkie skutki uboczne tych tabletek, tylko myślałam, że będe jakoś bardzirj krwawić, niż tak jak w czasie okresu. Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, po jakim czasie mogę iść do ginekologa? Dziś zażyłam tabletki i nie wiem czy się udało, bo krwawie tak jakbym miała okres, nie jakoś bardziej, czy to normalne? Zaznacze, że według okresu to 8 tydzień, ale od poczecia nie prawie 6 tydzień. Miałam wszsytkie skutki uboczne tych tabletek, tylko myślałam, że będe jakoś bardzirj krwawić, niż tak jak w czasie okresu. Proszę o odpowiedź


A chlupalo coś do toalety? Były skrzepy ? Samo krwawienie to za mało w 8tc. Do gina możesz isc choćby jutro.

----------


## Obca

haniahelp@wp.pl
883125454


ps. możliwy odbiór osobisty w Koszalinie lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma takiej opcji zeby pomogl nie chce niczego ratowac mam juz 2 maluchow i wiem ze Z 3 SAMa nie dam sobie rady mam 23lata.  Wiec prosze czy zna ktos sprawdzone zrodlo na tabletki?


Nie dasz rady? A jak poradziłaś sobie z tą dwójką? To chyba też łatwe nie jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego szukam kogos sprawdzonego. Boje sie ze trafie na oszusta  Czy oni podrabiaja rowniez blistry? Chce tabletki odebrac osobiscie, wydaje mi się to bezpieczniejsze.


Niestety, jest mnóstwo oszustów. Nawet na tym forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, po jakim czasie mogę iść do ginekologa? Dziś zażyłam tabletki i nie wiem czy się udało, bo krwawie tak jakbym miała okres, nie jakoś bardziej, czy to normalne? Zaznacze, że według okresu to 8 tydzień, ale od poczecia nie prawie 6 tydzień. Miałam wszsytkie skutki uboczne tych tabletek, tylko myślałam, że będe jakoś bardzirj krwawić, niż tak jak w czasie okresu. Proszę o odpowiedź


Do ginekologa warto pójść choćby po to żeby zadbać o swoje zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A chlupalo coś do toalety? Były skrzepy ? Samo krwawienie to za mało w 8tc. Do gina możesz isc choćby jutro.


Skrzepy mam cały czas, ale nic nie "chlupło". Brzuch mnie boli jak cholera, że zbytnio ruszać się nie moge, no i mam caly czas biegunke i stan podgoraczkowy. A po jakim czasie moge jakby co zrobic kolejna probe z tabletkami?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skrzepy mam cały czas, ale nic nie "chlupło". Brzuch mnie boli jak cholera, że zbytnio ruszać się nie moge, no i mam caly czas biegunke i stan podgoraczkowy. A po jakim czasie moge jakby co zrobic kolejna probe z tabletkami?


A ile wzięłas tych dawek ? Może jeszcze wypadnie? Najpierw sprawdź co z ciąża, zanim wezmiesz kolejne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, po jakim czasie mogę iść do ginekologa? Dziś zażyłam tabletki i nie wiem czy się udało, bo krwawie tak jakbym miała okres, nie jakoś bardziej, czy to normalne? Zaznacze, że według okresu to 8 tydzień, ale od poczecia nie prawie 6 tydzień. Miałam wszsytkie skutki uboczne tych tabletek, tylko myślałam, że będe jakoś bardzirj krwawić, niż tak jak w czasie okresu. Proszę o odpowiedź


Do ginekologa warto pójść choćby po to żeby zadbać o swoje zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile wzięłas tych dawek ? Może jeszcze wypadnie? Najpierw sprawdź co z ciąża, zanim wezmiesz kolejne.


Po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny, razem wzielam 12 tabletek, jutro moze jakims cudem dostane sie gdzies do ginekologa. A to musi coś chlupnac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny, razem wzielam 12 tabletek, jutro moze jakims cudem dostane sie gdzies do ginekologa. A to musi coś chlupnac?


Powinien wypaść pęcherzyk, wielkość mniej więcej dużego orzecha włoskiego lub małej mandarynki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skrzepy mam cały czas, ale nic nie "chlupło". Brzuch mnie boli jak cholera, że zbytnio ruszać się nie moge, no i mam caly czas biegunke i stan podgoraczkowy. A po jakim czasie moge jakby co zrobic kolejna probe z tabletkami?


Jesli masz biegunke i skrzepy ida to poronienie moze jeszcze trwac ja mialam to przez dwa dni a do ginekologa poszlam po 4 dniach bo po 4 dobach nie ma sladu w organizmie po tabletkach a jesli ida ci duze skrzepy to jeszcze sie oczyszczasz a poronienie napewno sie udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powinien wypaść pęcherzyk, wielkość mniej więcej dużego orzecha włoskiego lub małej mandarynki


Ja bylam w 6 tyg jak bralam tabletki i nie sikalam i nie zalatwialam sie do miski zeby zobaczyc czy wylecialo czy nie wszystko szlo do toalety moglo wyleciec ze skrzepami i poronienie sie udalo i w skrzepach sa wtedy rozne jakies biale zylki po prostu sie czysci a jesli zaczela krwawic i leci wszystko to poronila gdyby nie zaczela krwawic to by nie poronila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, po jakim czasie mogę iść do ginekologa? Dziś zażyłam tabletki i nie wiem czy się udało, bo krwawie tak jakbym miała okres, nie jakoś bardziej, czy to normalne? Zaznacze, że według okresu to 8 tydzień, ale od poczecia nie prawie 6 tydzień. Miałam wszsytkie skutki uboczne tych tabletek, tylko myślałam, że będe jakoś bardzirj krwawić, niż tak jak w czasie okresu. Proszę o odpowiedź


Witaj z kad mialas tabletki?? Potrzebuje pomocy jestem  w 5 tygodniu. Potrzebuje sprawdzonego źródła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj z kad mialas tabletki?? Potrzebuje pomocy jestem  w 5 tygodniu. Potrzebuje sprawdzonego źródła


Hej, ja wziełam tabletki od mojej mamy, były w apteczce, bo moja mama miała je kiedyś przepisane i miałam prawie całe opakowanie, proponuje pochodzić trochę po lekarzach, jakiś znajdzie się zawsze, który za "stówke" wypisze recepte, a w aptece te tabletki kosztują ok. 50zł, możesz też spróbować bezpośrednio w aptekach, albo zamówić od kogoś, ale wtdedy musisz sprawdzić zanim zapłacisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli masz biegunke i skrzepy ida to poronienie moze jeszcze trwac ja mialam to przez dwa dni a do ginekologa poszlam po 4 dniach bo po 4 dobach nie ma sladu w organizmie po tabletkach a jesli ida ci duze skrzepy to jeszcze sie oczyszczasz a poronienie napewno sie udalo.


co z tego, że po 4 dniach nie ma śladu po tabletkach ? jeśli nie brałaś dopochwowo, to przecież lekarz tego nie sprawdzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co z tego, że po 4 dniach nie ma śladu po tabletkach ? jeśli nie brałaś dopochwowo, to przecież lekarz tego nie sprawdzi




Przeciez caly czas mowa o tabletkach pod jezyk...  Czytac potrafisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co z tego, że po 4 dniach nie ma śladu po tabletkach ? jeśli nie brałaś dopochwowo, to przecież lekarz tego nie sprawdzi


Ii tu sie mylisz zmiany w organizmie po tabletkach sa takie ze widac je przez 4 doby moze bardziej wejdz w ttemat a potem doradzaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, ja wziełam tabletki od mojej mamy, były w apteczce, bo moja mama miała je kiedyś przepisane i miałam prawie całe opakowanie, proponuje pochodzić trochę po lekarzach, jakiś znajdzie się zawsze, który za "stówke" wypisze recepte, a w aptece te tabletki kosztują ok. 50zł, możesz też spróbować bezpośrednio w aptekach, albo zamówić od kogoś, ale wtdedy musisz sprawdzić zanim zapłacisz.


A nir zostaly ci jeszcze takie tabletki??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nir zostaly ci jeszcze takie tabletki??


Nie, miałam ich 15 sztuk, a ja wzielam 12, wiec tylko 3 mi zostały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie, miałam ich 15 sztuk, a ja wzielam 12, wiec tylko 3 mi zostały.


Prosze o sprawdzone źródło tabletek. Pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ii tu sie mylisz zmiany w organizmie po tabletkach sa takie ze widac je przez 4 doby moze bardziej wejdz w ttemat a potem doradzaj


Wyobraź sobie że jestem w temacie, nawet nie wiesz, jak bardzo.  Wyjasnij mi proszę, jakie to zmiany zachodzą w organizmie, przy  braniu pod jezyk, takie, że gin może je zauważyć gołym okiem ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze o sprawdzone źródło tabletek. Pomocy


Ja zamawiałam od pani Ani 799-725-306 paczkę dostałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości płaciłam przy odbiorze dostałam  oryginalne blistry bardzo fajna kobieta można z nią szczerze porozmawiać bez spiny polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jaka nazwa jest tych tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jaka jest ich cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam cytotec listek 10 sz 400 zl wysylka ze sprAWDZENIEM ZAW marzena 729264911

----------


## Buahahaa

> posiadam cytotec listek 10 sz 400 zl wysylka ze sprAWDZENIEM ZAW marzena 729264911


10 tabletek to za mało  :Smile: )))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jaka jest ich cena?


10 tabletek to za mało, i fakt cytotec jest droższy niż art, ale nie aż tak, całe opakowanie cytotec czyli 30 tabletek kosztuje około 570zł w aptece, a ty chcesz 400zł za 10 sztuk? No chyba coś nie tak, samo zdzierstwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam od pani Ani 799-725-306 paczkę dostałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości płaciłam przy odbiorze dostałam  oryginalne blistry bardzo fajna kobieta można z nią szczerze porozmawiać bez spiny polecam


A jaki koszt i ile tabletek??????

----------


## ONNAAAAA

Witam,wszystkie dziewczyny które juz sa po...prosze o sprawdzone zródło,jestem w 10tyg i nie mam czasu czekac.POMOCY...

----------


## Obca

> Witam,wszystkie dziewczyny które juz sa po...prosze o sprawdzone zródło,jestem w 10tyg i nie mam czasu czekac.POMOCY...


skontaktuj się ze mną haniahelp@wp.pl podziałamy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś, kto bral zestaw z WoW w 13/14 tc ? Aktualnie jestem w końcówce 12tc, jak przyjdzie zestaw z WoW t będzie jakoś koniec 13, a początek 14.. 
Może mi ktos pomoc? Czy to zadziała?.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu ktoś, kto bral zestaw z WoW w 13/14 tc ? Aktualnie jestem w końcówce 12tc, jak przyjdzie zestaw z WoW t będzie jakoś koniec 13, a początek 14.. 
> Może mi ktos pomoc? Czy to zadziała?.


Zadziała. Ja bralam w 14 tc. Jest inne dawkowanie, między mife a miso robisz 36 h przerwy, a potem bierzesz miso w schemacie 4-2-2 co trzy godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile kosztuja tabletki z wow??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok 70 euro, ale jeśli jesteś w bardzo trudnej sytuacji, to możesz dogadać się na mniejszą kwotę. Niestety na forum masz wybór dziewczyny od kilku dni piszą o dużych problemach. Tabletki są zatrzymywane w cle i nie wiadomo co dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jaki koszt i ile tabletek??????


u mnie to był 4 tydzień miałam 12 +1 zapłaciłam 150zł a moja kol była w13tyg i miała 2+16

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie to był 4 tydzień miałam 12 +1 zapłaciłam 150zł a moja kol była w13tyg i miała 2+16


A gdzie je kupilas??? Dasz mi namiary??? To 6 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dawkowałas tabletki ? I jak to przebiegło ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zadziała. Ja bralam w 14 tc. Jest inne dawkowanie, między mife a miso robisz 36 h przerwy, a potem bierzesz miso w schemacie 4-2-2 co trzy godziny.


mozesz podac namisry na te tabletki,prosze nie mam czasu czekac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wITAM,CZY ZAMAWIAŁ KTOS SPOD NR.664...P.MARIA....ALBO 799...P.ANIA??? CZY BRAŁ KTOS DOPOCHWOWO

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie je kupilas??? Dasz mi namiary??? To 6 tydzien


pROSZE CZY MOZESZ PODAC NAMIARY NA TE TABLETKI? PROSZE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350 zl wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana w
celu zamowienia prosze o wyslanie danych na mojego meila  

mijanowakowska74@interia.pl


W BYDGOSZCZY MOZLIWY ODBIOR OSOBISTY W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE O WYSLANIE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TABLETKI 
> Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo
> 
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350 zl wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana w
> celu zamowienia prosze o wyslanie danych na mojego meila  
> 
> mijanowakowska74@interia.pl
> 
> 
> W BYDGOSZCZY MOZLIWY ODBIOR OSOBISTY W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE O WYSLANIE


BZDURA, BZDURA, BZDURA - Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co Arthrotec, czyli misoprostol (wystarczy zajrzeć do ulotek) więc ma jakieś 70-80% skuteczności max , a jaka cena !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka dni temu wziełam tabletki cytotec, zaczełam krwawić i mieć weszsytkie skutki tych tabletek, poszłam 2 dni potym do lekarza, a on mnie wysłał w trybie pilnym do szpitala, musieli mnie oczyścić i mam do tego stan zapalny. Chcę tylko ostrzec te dzieeczyny, które to biorą, idzicie do lekarza na następny dzień już, żeby sprawdzić czy wszystko z wami ok, lekarz i tak nie będzie wiedział czy to wy zrobiłyście czy to samoistnie sie zrobiło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KochAne tyle was pisze jak sie stosuje o skutkach i ogulnie o aborcjii...  Ale niektore dziewczyny prosza o sprawdzone zrodla i kontakt to( brak) od ponad tygodnia pisze na forum co dzienki po kilka razy o pomoc o sprawdzone zrodlo i nie dostalam zadnej odpowiedzi tyle was stosowalo tabletki a zadnego zrodla.  Ja juz nie prosze ale blagam jestem w 6 tygodniu a moja sytuacja zyciowa jest bardzo skomplikowana i musze usununac proszę e o sprawdzone źródło pomorze mi ktos

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> KochAne tyle was pisze jak sie stosuje o skutkach i ogulnie o aborcjii...  Ale niektore dziewczyny prosza o sprawdzone zrodla i kontakt to( brak) od ponad tygodnia pisze na forum co dzienki po kilka razy o pomoc o sprawdzone zrodlo i nie dostalam zadnej odpowiedzi tyle was stosowalo tabletki a zadnego zrodla.  Ja juz nie prosze ale blagam jestem w 6 tygodniu a moja sytuacja zyciowa jest bardzo skomplikowana i musze usununac proszę e o sprawdzone źródło pomorze mi ktos


Skoro jesteś w 6 tygodniu to masz czas zamówić z wow, one są najbardziej skuteczne i wiesz, że będą oryginalne. Jak ktoś od kogoś tutaj zamówił to rzadko kiedy ma tego więcej, zazwyczaj zostało ileś tam tabletek, więc dwa razy od tej samej osoby trudno zamówić, no chyba, że ktoś robi to już "hurtowo" to bym raczej nie wierzyła, jeśli nie masz możliwości zamówoć z wow, to proponuje pochodzić po lekarzach, może dostaniesz recepte, a to będzie sprawdzone źródło. A niektórzy co sprzedają tutaj na większe ilości to bardziej prawdopodobne, że mają tylko dobre opakowania i witaminy do wysłania, to jest moje zdanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne  misoprostol 10szt za 350zl zainteresowane prosze pisac pod numer 579192312   tabletki oryginalnie zablistrowane orginalnie nie pobieram przedplat na konto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki poronne  misoprostol 10szt za 350zl zainteresowane prosze pisac pod numer 579192312   tabletki oryginalnie zablistrowane orginalnie nie pobieram przedplat na konto


A co mi da sam misoprostol??? Bez ru??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro jesteś w 6 tygodniu to masz czas zamówić z wow, one są najbardziej skuteczne i wiesz, że będą oryginalne. Jak ktoś od kogoś tutaj zamówił to rzadko kiedy ma tego więcej, zazwyczaj zostało ileś tam tabletek, więc dwa razy od tej samej osoby trudno zamówić, no chyba, że ktoś robi to już "hurtowo" to bym raczej nie wierzyła, jeśli nie masz możliwości zamówoć z wow, to proponuje pochodzić po lekarzach, może dostaniesz recepte, a to będzie sprawdzone źródło. A niektórzy co sprzedają tutaj na większe ilości to bardziej prawdopodobne, że mają tylko dobre opakowania i witaminy do wysłania, to jest moje zdanie.


A jest tka mozliwosc zeby ginekolog zapisal takie tabletki jesli to nie legalne chyba żaden mi nie przepisze co powiedziec takiemu ginekologowi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wITAM,CZY ZAMAWIAŁ KTOS SPOD NR.664...P.MARIA....ALBO 799...P.ANIA??? CZY BRAŁ KTOS DOPOCHWOWO


Witam ja zamawiałam z 799 stosowałam dopochwowo bo pod język brałam i mi się nie udało  do pochwowo dostałam 12 ale brałam 6, na początku i później dokładałam  resztę .Myślę że się udało to był 11/12 tydzień umówiłam się na piątek na usg zobaczymy co mi lekarz powie piersi już nie bolą i nie są już napięte .Co do tej pani kontakt ok odbiera telefon, pomocna osoba9(:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> KochAne tyle was pisze jak sie stosuje o skutkach i ogulnie o aborcjii...  Ale niektore dziewczyny prosza o sprawdzone zrodla i kontakt to( brak) od ponad tygodnia pisze na forum co dzienki po kilka razy o pomoc o sprawdzone zrodlo i nie dostalam zadnej odpowiedzi tyle was stosowalo tabletki a zadnego zrodla.  Ja juz nie prosze ale blagam jestem w 6 tygodniu a moja sytuacja zyciowa jest bardzo skomplikowana i musze usununac proszę e o sprawdzone źródło pomorze mi ktos


Nikt nie chce Ci odpisać bo każdy pozytywny wpis na forum o kimś kto ma tabletki jest od razu hejtowany ,ja zamawiałam tabletki od pani Ani bardzo fajna kobieta potrafi zrozumieć można jej się wygadać ,zamówione tabletki dostałam za pobraniem było sprawdzenie zawartości lek był w listku 799-725-306 dla mnie bardzo pozytywna osoba .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja zamawiałam z 799 stosowałam dopochwowo bo pod język brałam i mi się nie udało  do pochwowo dostałam 12 ale brałam 6, na początku i później dokładałam  resztę .Myślę że się udało to był 11/12 tydzień umówiłam się na piątek na usg zobaczymy co mi lekarz powie piersi już nie bolą i nie są już napięte .Co do tej pani kontakt ok odbiera telefon, pomocna osoba9(:


A czy mozesz w skrucie napisac jak to wyglądało,czy bolało i ile to trwało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jest tka mozliwosc zeby ginekolog zapisal takie tabletki jesli to nie legalne chyba żaden mi nie przepisze co powiedziec takiemu ginekologowi


Pisząc lekarz nie miałam na myśli ginekologa, bo on ci tego nie przepisze, chodziło mi bardziej o jakiegos lekarza rodzinnego czy cos w tym stylu. Ginekolog logiczne, że Ci tego nie zapisze, bo byłoby wiadomo, że nie idziesz do niego po leki na stawy czy jeśli chorujesz na wątrobe.

----------


## Dr n.med. ginekolog

> BZDURA, BZDURA, BZDURA - Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co Arthrotec, czyli misoprostol (wystarczy zajrzeć do ulotek) więc ma jakieś 70-80% skuteczności max , a jaka cena !!



Od lat dziewczyny stosują Cytotec tylko i wyłącznie i jest to najbezpieczniejsze rozwiązanie!!!!! Nawet w naszym szpitalu swoim pacjentkom podajemy jak jest taka potrzeba (choroba genetyczna płodu itp.) Działa? Działa! I to jest najważniejsze! A po (s)RU idzie się nabawić tylko zakażenia, zrostów (co powoduje przyszłe ciąże ulokowane POZA MACICĄ) i tego co nigdy WOW nie mówi - raka endometrium macicy. Także dziewczyny bądźcie czujne i ja Was proszę nie używajcie "RU".

----------


## Ania123456789097

> Kilka dni temu wziełam tabletki cytotec, zaczełam krwawić i mieć weszsytkie skutki tych tabletek, poszłam 2 dni potym do lekarza, a on mnie wysłał w trybie pilnym do szpitala, musieli mnie oczyścić i mam do tego stan zapalny. Chcę tylko ostrzec te dzieeczyny, które to biorą, idzicie do lekarza na następny dzień już, żeby sprawdzić czy wszystko z wami ok, lekarz i tak nie będzie wiedział czy to wy zrobiłyście czy to samoistnie sie zrobiło.



Nie krytykuj działania Cytotecu. To, że zamówiłaś za mało tabletek to tylko i wyłącznie Twój błąd.

----------


## LLOOOOLLL

> A co mi da sam misoprostol??? Bez ru??


To że nie będziesz się bawić w kurację dniami tylko w ciągu 10h masz po temacie i to właśnie bez ru  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od lat dziewczyny stosują Cytotec tylko i wyłącznie i jest to najbezpieczniejsze rozwiązanie!!!!! Nawet w naszym szpitalu swoim pacjentkom podajemy jak jest taka potrzeba (choroba genetyczna płodu itp.) Działa? Działa! I to jest najważniejsze! A po (s)RU idzie się nabawić tylko zakażenia, zrostów (co powoduje przyszłe ciąże ulokowane POZA MACICĄ) i tego co nigdy WOW nie mówi - raka endometrium macicy. Także dziewczyny bądźcie czujne i ja Was proszę nie używajcie "RU".


kolejne bzdury wyssane z palca przez handlarzy, którym spada sprzedaż i dlatego oczerniają RU. 

Mifepristone to środek stosowany w każdym cywilizowanym kraju, w którym jest dostęp do legalnej aborcji. Jest antagonistą receptoru progesteronowego , nie wiem, jak miał by powodować raka.....to tylko jedna mała tableteczka. Idąc tym tokiem rozumowania, kobiety przyjmujące antykoncepcję hormonalną latami powinny świecić w ciemności, lub gdakać jak kury...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To że nie będziesz się bawić w kurację dniami tylko w ciągu 10h masz po temacie i to właśnie bez ru


czemu nie powiesz o tym, że z samym misoprostolem (czyli Cytotekiem, lub Arthrotekiem) ma tylko 70 % szans na powodzenie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie krytykuj działania Cytotecu. To, że zamówiłaś za mało tabletek to tylko i wyłącznie Twój błąd.


Widze, że co niektóre nie umieją czytać ze zrozumieniem. Nie widze w mojej wypowiedzi, ilości tabletek jakie zażyłam, więc nie wiem gdzie przeczytałaś, że wziełam ich za mało, po prostu samo się nie oczyściło, a moja wypowiedź miała na celu uzmysłowieniu niektórym dziewczyną, że nieraz "samo" sie nie zrobi i trzeba iść jak najszybciej do lekarza, żeby sprawdzić. A z twoich wypowiedzi wynika, że to ty raczej próbujesz tutaj sprzedawać te tabletki, i chyba boisz się, że klientów zabraknie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt nie chce Ci odpisać bo każdy pozytywny wpis na forum o kimś kto ma tabletki jest od razu hejtowany ,ja zamawiałam tabletki od pani Ani bardzo fajna kobieta potrafi zrozumieć można jej się wygadać ,zamówione tabletki dostałam za pobraniem było sprawdzenie zawartości lek był w listku 799-725-306 dla mnie bardzo pozytywna osoba .


A ile kosztowaly cie te tabletki??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zglupiec tu idzie niektore z was mowia ze bez ru sie da nastepne mowia ze sie nie da bez ru ze musi byc komplet czym mam sie kierowac???  Bo probuje sie zdecydowac co zamowic a im wiecej postow czytam tym bardziej nie wiem i czy znajde gdzies taki komplet za gora 300 stowki czy raczej nie da rady?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zglupiec tu idzie niektore z was mowia ze bez ru sie da nastepne mowia ze sie nie da bez ru ze musi byc komplet czym mam sie kierowac???  Bo probuje sie zdecydowac co zamowic a im wiecej postow czytam tym bardziej nie wiem i czy znajde gdzies taki komplet za gora 300 stowki czy raczej nie da rady?????


W Polsce nie kupisz zestawu z Ru,  bo jest to lek wydawany wyłącznie na receptę w klinikach aborcyjnych lub wysyłany przez organizacje pomocowe . Wszystko co tu oferują handlarze i nazywają zestawem ,  to  oszustwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,wszystkie dziewczyny które juz sa po...prosze o sprawdzone zródło,jestem w 10tyg i nie mam czasu czekac.POMOCY...


a może potrzebujesz innej pomocy? nie chcesz pogadać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu ktoś, kto bral zestaw z WoW w 13/14 tc ? Aktualnie jestem w końcówce 12tc, jak przyjdzie zestaw z WoW t będzie jakoś koniec 13, a początek 14.. 
> Może mi ktos pomoc? Czy to zadziała?.


a nie szkoda Ci? Jeżeli to 12tc, to twoje bejbi ma już około 6 cm i już odczuwa ból... potrafi np. pod wpływem bodźca zacisnąć dłoń w piąstkę, ziewa, przeciąga się... w 14 tc będzie miało już 7,5 cm

----------


## Nickola

> czemu nie powiesz o tym, że z samym misoprostolem (czyli Cytotekiem, lub Arthrotekiem) ma tylko 70 % szans na powodzenie ?


Wg czego to jest szacowane? Ja mam ponad 5 lat w branży, nasze dziewczyny brały tylko i wyłącznie cytotec i mamyy 100% skuteczność poronień także nie piszcie bzdur, że jakieś 70% skuteczności  :Smile:  No chyba, że ktoś nie zna odpowiedniego sposobu stąd taki odsetek niepowodzeń  :Big Grin:  Bo lek jest jak najbardziej pewny  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wg czego to jest szacowane? Ja mam ponad 5 lat w branży, nasze dziewczyny brały tylko i wyłącznie cytotec i mamyy 100% skuteczność poronień także nie piszcie bzdur, że jakieś 70% skuteczności  No chyba, że ktoś nie zna odpowiedniego sposobu stąd taki odsetek niepowodzeń  Bo lek jest jak najbardziej pewny


A co to za branża?  Masz na to jakieś dowody ? Można gdzieś o tym poczytać?  Porozmawiać z tymi ludźmi ? Bo wiesz,ja mogę napisać,  że mam 15 lat doświadczenia w usuwaniu ciąży witaminą C i nawet mam to poparte badaniami naukowymi i co? Tez trzeba mi uwierzyć? Bo jeśli chodzi o skuteczność samego misoprostolu, to wystarczy przeczytać raport WHO , żeby się przekonać,  że 100 % to strasznie naciągane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja brałam art bez ru i mi pomógł wszystko się udało ,ale moja znajoma próbowała 3 razy  i nic nie zadziałał na nią zmawiała methotrexate i dopiero po nim jej się udało to wszystko zależy od organizmu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W Polsce nie kupisz zestawu z Ru,  bo jest to lek wydawany wyłącznie na receptę w klinikach aborcyjnych lub wysyłany przez organizacje pomocowe . Wszystko co tu oferują handlarze i nazywają zestawem ,  to  oszustwo.


Nie masz chyba prawidlowych infornacji rok temu usowalam ciaze tabletki kupione w polsce za 460zl z ru i to byl zestaw normalny. Dlatego pytam gdzie moge go kupic bo stracilam kontakt z tym panem co milam od niego kupione

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie masz chyba prawidlowych infornacji rok temu usowalam ciaze tabletki kupione w polsce za 460zl z ru i to byl zestaw normalny. Dlatego pytam gdzie moge go kupic bo stracilam kontakt z tym panem co milam od niego kupione


A jak to wyglądało? 
Może słoiczek a w środku misoprostol plus ru?
Czy zablistrowane? 
Bo jeśli to to pierwsze to niestety zostalas oszukana. 
Mifepristone w Polsce jest nie do zdobycia, chyba że masz farta i Znajdziesz kogoś kto odsprzedaje oryginalny zestaw z wow bo dostał np dwa. 
Od handlarza możesz dostać co najwyżej arthrotek i placebo, tran jakiś lub mig.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak to wyglądało? 
> Może słoiczek a w środku misoprostol plus ru?
> Czy zablistrowane? 
> Bo jeśli to to pierwsze to niestety zostalas oszukana. 
> Mifepristone w Polsce jest nie do zdobycia, chyba że masz farta i Znajdziesz kogoś kto odsprzedaje oryginalny zestaw z wow bo dostał np dwa. 
> Od handlarza możesz dostać co najwyżej arthrotek i placebo, tran jakiś lub mig.


Wszystko zablistrowane 9 tabletek misoprostolu i jedna ru zagraniczna ulotka musialam tlumaczyc po polsku kupilam z krakowa tylko nie moge teraz odnalesc kontaktu.  I caly zabieg poszedl ok bez wiekszych bolow a pozatym mialam nadrzeke do leczenia od 2 lat a te tabletki wyczyscily odrazuu i to po tych tabletkach bylam zdrowsza ni wczesniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało mi się natrafić na uczciwych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli ze strony aborcjapolska.esy.es i poroniłam w 7 tygodniu ale można i do 10 tygodnia. Jeżeli, któraś z Was potrzebuje mojej pomocy to zawsze można zadzwonić 883125454. Niech każda mądrze decyduje o swoim życiu. Tylko tam otrzymasz 100% pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udało mi się natrafić na uczciwych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli ze strony aborcjapolska.esy.es i poroniłam w 7 tygodniu ale można i do 10 tygodnia. Jeżeli, któraś z Was potrzebuje mojej pomocy to zawsze można zadzwonić 883125454. Niech każda mądrze decyduje o swoim życiu. Tylko tam otrzymasz 100% pomoc.


Uwaga oszuści !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupilam tabletki od p ani... 306... Cena 250zl czekalam dwa dni. 16 tabl arth... Pierwsze 8 szt i zaczelam krwawic... Pozniej 4. Bole i objawy po 30 minutach. Temp 38,5 pozniej rowne 40. Biegunka. Brak sily, dreszcze. Teraz bol ustepuje. Jest lepiej. (4-6tydzien)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udało mi się natrafić na uczciwych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli ze strony aborcjapolska.esy.es i poroniłam w 7 tygodniu ale można i do 10 tygodnia. Jeżeli, któraś z Was potrzebuje mojej pomocy to zawsze można zadzwonić 883125454. Niech każda mądrze decyduje o swoim życiu. Tylko tam otrzymasz 100% pomoc.


Nie dzwoncie na nr koniec 454 bo to oszusci wpadli na nasze forum tam was dziewczyny oszukaja!! A ja nadal prosze o pomoc to 7 tydzien prosze o sprawdzone zrodlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dzwoncie na nr koniec 454 bo to oszusci wpadli na nasze forum tam was dziewczyny oszukaja!! A ja nadal prosze o pomoc to 7 tydzien prosze o sprawdzone zrodlo


Widzę, że dużo Ciebie nerwów kosztuje znalezienie zaufanego źródła. W sprawie tabletek nie pomogę Tobie ale gdybyś chciała porozmawiać na czacie to zapraszam na chata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzę, że dużo Ciebie nerwów kosztuje znalezienie zaufanego źródła. W sprawie tabletek nie pomogę Tobie ale gdybyś chciała porozmawiać na czacie to zapraszam na chata.


a po co mi rozmowa budotwurca jestes ja potrzebuje tabletek a nie piepszonej rozmowy jestem w 7 tygodniu samotna matka ma 22 lata i 3 malych dzieci w wieku 4,3,2 musze tabletki zalatwic!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a po co mi rozmowa budotwurca jestes ja potrzebuje tabletek a nie piepszonej rozmowy jestem w 7 tygodniu samotna matka ma 22 lata i 3 malych dzieci w wieku 4,3,2 musze tabletki zalatwic!


Skoro masz 3 dzieci po roku i 22 lata, to raczej potrzebujesz uświadomienia co do antykoncepcji, a tabletki jeśli chcesz ze sprawdzonego źródła to z wow, a jak chcesz na szybko to możesz sobie zamówić u niejakiej pani ani, o której tutaj jest co drugi post, ale to co dostaniesz to już nie będzie pewne, jak wszsytko poza stronami organizacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny prosze was nie robcie tego to wasze dzieci kiedys bedziecie załowac. Jestem osoba , która pragneła dziecka a nie moze miec to jest straszne ze wy macie taka szanse i rezygnujecie.

a pozatym mozecie szkodzic na zdrowiu i narazac zycie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny prosze was nie robcie tego to wasze dzieci kiedys bedziecie załowac. Jestem osoba , która pragneła dziecka a nie moze miec to jest straszne ze wy macie taka szanse i rezygnujecie.
> 
> a pozatym mozecie szkodzic na zdrowiu i narazac zycie .


A ty to czego tu szukasz to nie jest formum dla ciebie popisz sobie o swoich rozpaczach na swoim forum w swojej sprawie masz przeciez adopcje invitro jak sama nie mozesz a my nie robimy tego dla zabawy tylko zmusza nas do tego sytuacja zyciowa i warunki jakimi jest ta nasza polska tu nie stac ludzi na gromadki dzieci! Pa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro masz 3 dzieci po roku i 22 lata, to raczej potrzebujesz uświadomienia co do antykoncepcji, a tabletki jeśli chcesz ze sprawdzonego źródła to z wow, a jak chcesz na szybko to możesz sobie zamówić u niejakiej pani ani, o której tutaj jest co drugi post, ale to co dostaniesz to już nie będzie pewne, jak wszsytko poza stronami organizacji.


Sama sie uswiadamiaj jestes tu po to zeby komus pomagac czy wchodzisz tu i wypisujesz zeby komus dopiepszac te dzieci ktore mam bardzo kocham i radze sobie sama z ich wychowaniem zostawilam ich ojca z powodu zlego traktowania mnie i dzieci i sama podjelam opieke. A jesli chodzi o ta ciaze to byla wpadka i boje sie ze sobie nie poradze. I nie potrzebuje twojego umoralniania mnie wiesz

----------


## Elżbieta J. z Kołobrzegu

> Nie dzwoncie na nr koniec 454 bo to oszusci wpadli na nasze forum tam was dziewczyny oszukaja!! A ja nadal prosze o pomoc to 7 tydzien prosze o sprawdzone zrodlo


Akurat pod tym numerem można odebrać osobiście tabletki, mi i mojej koleżance pomogły bez zastrzeżeń. Także żałosna konkurencjo bye bye! A ja jak najbardziej uczciwie polecam sprawdzone źródło: 883125454. Tam możecie odebrać osobiście o każdej porze dnia i nocy albo wysyłka 1 dzień (ze sprawdzeniem zawartości).

----------


## Violetta 44

No niestety jak sama Pani widzi jak ktos podaje wiarygodne zrodlo to zaraz muchy z WoW hejtują linka ze oszusci itp zeby tylko do siebie przygarnac dziewczyny i zeby czekaly 10 czy iles dni na tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sama sie uswiadamiaj jestes tu po to zeby komus pomagac czy wchodzisz tu i wypisujesz zeby komus dopiepszac te dzieci ktore mam bardzo kocham i radze sobie sama z ich wychowaniem zostawilam ich ojca z powodu zlego traktowania mnie i dzieci i sama podjelam opieke. A jesli chodzi o ta ciaze to byla wpadka i boje sie ze sobie nie poradze. I nie potrzebuje twojego umoralniania mnie wiesz


No sorry, ale jeżeli cię źle traktował, to nie stało się z dnia na dzień takie osoby przejawiają takie zachowania zawsze, tylko na początku w mniejszym stopniu, jak się przyzwyczają to jest gorzej, więc dziwne, że teraz nagle postanowiłaś od niego odejść. A co do ciąży to ci napisałam skąd masz wziąć tabletki, chcesz oryginalne, a nie masz na nie recepty- tylko organizacja, one wcale tak dużo nie kosztują w porównaniu do tych cen, które tutaj mają handlarze, a idą ok. 9-10dni, wiec nie wiem w czym problem? No chyba, że chcesz z Polski koniecznie, ale to nie wiesz co dostaniesz, więc zależy czy chcesz wyrzucać kase w błoto czy co. Oczekujesz, że ktoś poleci ci sprawdzone źródło, to handlarze ci zaraz podpowiedzą które są sprawdzone, zresztą jak ci tak bardzo zależy to mogę zaraz dodać wpis, że kogoś tam polecam, i co ci to da? Uwieżysz? Takie posty mijają się z celem według mnie. Chcesz sprawdzonych zamów z organizacji to jest koszt 80euro, możesz też napisać o obniżenie kosztów i masz pewność.

----------


## haha

...napisany przez samą organizację  :Big Grin:  żenua
a tak na handlarzy najeżdża.

uwieŻysz????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ...napisany przez samą organizację  żenua
> a tak na handlarzy najeżdża.
> 
> uwieŻysz????


Jakoś nie jestem z organizacji, a ty co moze jakis handlarz, mozemy tak caly dzien, tylko nie widze sensu takiego zachowania. Zreszta jak tamta dziewczyna chce niech zamawia co tam jej sie podoba, ale ja tez zaraz moge podac mojego maila, i napisac ze mam tabletki, co to za problem zblistrowac witaminki i dodac odpowiednie napisy, no ale handlarze przeciez sa tacy dobrzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ty to czego tu szukasz to nie jest formum dla ciebie popisz sobie o swoich rozpaczach na swoim forum w swojej sprawie masz przeciez adopcje invitro jak sama nie mozesz a my nie robimy tego dla zabawy tylko zmusza nas do tego sytuacja zyciowa i warunki jakimi jest ta nasza polska tu nie stac ludzi na gromadki dzieci! Pa


Ja to tej Pani co napisała mi to tak naprawde jest duzo pomocy od strony teraz Panstwa np od kwietnia 500 plus , albo organizacje , które naprawdę pomagają samotnym matkom i rodzinie wielodzietnej, nie wiem czemu zabijac niewinne dzieci. bnie boicie się Boga ??- a mowienie o materialnosci mnie teraz nie przekonuje ze nie stac ma dziecko. juz nie bede pisala, a tak naprawde szkoda mi was bo obciążacie własne sumienie.  Pewnie kazda jest katoliczka i bedzie szła do kosciola w swieta .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boję się boga  :Big Grin:  Hahaha
Boga nie ma moja droga, czas dorosnąć i wziąć odpowiedzialność za swoje życie a nie zwalac wszystko na ręce wymyślonego ojca w niebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No sorry, ale jeżeli cię źle traktował, to nie stało się z dnia na dzień takie osoby przejawiają takie zachowania zawsze, tylko na początku w mniejszym stopniu, jak się przyzwyczają to jest gorzej, więc dziwne, że teraz nagle postanowiłaś od niego odejść. A co do ciąży to ci napisałam skąd masz wziąć tabletki, chcesz oryginalne, a nie masz na nie recepty- tylko organizacja, one wcale tak dużo nie kosztują w porównaniu do tych cen, które tutaj mają handlarze, a idą ok. 9-10dni, wiec nie wiem w czym problem? No chyba, że chcesz z Polski koniecznie, ale to nie wiesz co dostaniesz, więc zależy czy chcesz wyrzucać kase w błoto czy co. Oczekujesz, że ktoś poleci ci sprawdzone źródło, to handlarze ci zaraz podpowiedzą które są sprawdzone, zresztą jak ci tak bardzo zależy to mogę zaraz dodać wpis, że kogoś tam polecam, i co ci to da? Uwieżysz? Takie posty mijają się z celem według mnie. Chcesz sprawdzonych zamów z organizacji to jest koszt 80euro, możesz też napisać o obniżenie kosztów i masz pewność.


A ty co robisz na tym forum co w ciazy jestes tabletek szukasz czy jakiejs porady? Zastanawiam sie do czego dyskutujesz na temat mojej sprawy i wkurzasz ludzi i wg nie pomagasz mi to po co tu postujesz wogule co? Mi nie potrzebne sa twoje komentarze bo to moja sprawa i nie mam ochoty na takie twoje madrosci tagrze nie komentuj mnie oki. I jak bawisz sie w pania dobra rade to nie mi ok.  Jesli chcesz tu wniesc cos dobrego to polecaj ten swoj ulubiony wow ale nie krytykuj czyjegos zycia prywatnego bo takie wpiepszanie sie tam gdzie nie masz nikomu sie nie bedzie podobalo ok jesli masz takie cudownie ulozone zycie to sie nim zajmij a nie madra zgrywasz i tu wypisujesz. Jak sie tobie w zyciu kiedys noga powinie to zycze ci krytyki takiej jak ty to robisz. Zajmij sie czyms innym albo pomagaj zamiast umoralniac. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boję się boga  Hahaha
> Boga nie ma moja droga, czas dorosnąć i wziąć odpowiedzialność za swoje życie a nie zwalac wszystko na ręce wymyślonego ojca w niebie.


Swietnie pozrawiam cie :Smile:  bog nam dzieci nie wychowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

faktem jest ze jestes MAMĄ! a dyskusja toczy sie czy byc matka zywego dziecka czy martwego...poradzisz sobie z tym?
Ja mam wrazenie ze ci "namawiacze" to osoby kt.chca na tobie zarobic albo osoby kt.chca cie wciągnac to swojego piekła i mysla ,ze w grupie bedzie im razniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ty co robisz na tym forum co w ciazy jestes tabletek szukasz czy jakiejs porady? Zastanawiam sie do czego dyskutujesz na temat mojej sprawy i wkurzasz ludzi i wg nie pomagasz mi to po co tu postujesz wogule co? Mi nie potrzebne sa twoje komentarze bo to moja sprawa i nie mam ochoty na takie twoje madrosci tagrze nie komentuj mnie oki. I jak bawisz sie w pania dobra rade to nie mi ok.  Jesli chcesz tu wniesc cos dobrego to polecaj ten swoj ulubiony wow ale nie krytykuj czyjegos zycia prywatnego bo takie wpiepszanie sie tam gdzie nie masz nikomu sie nie bedzie podobalo ok jesli masz takie cudownie ulozone zycie to sie nim zajmij a nie madra zgrywasz i tu wypisujesz. Jak sie tobie w zyciu kiedys noga powinie to zycze ci krytyki takiej jak ty to robisz. Zajmij sie czyms innym albo pomagaj zamiast umoralniac. Powodzenia


* wogule - w ogóle *
*tagrze - także *
Interpunkcja też nie boli.. 

Laska wow poleca dlatego że wysyła oryginale leki w cenie witaminek od handlarzy. 
To nic złego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie, aż przykro się na to patrzy. Niektóre nie umieją czytać ze zrozumieniem, ktoś zadał pytanie dostał odpowiedź, a mu źle. Nie rozumiem jednego ktoś chce niby kupić tabletki i chce sprawdzonego źródła, ale nie chce zamawiać z organizacji, jedno eliminuje drugie. I jeszcze sposób pisania, naprawdę tyle jadu jest w was? O ortografii nie wspomnę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie, aż przykro się na to patrzy. Niektóre nie umieją czytać ze zrozumieniem, ktoś zadał pytanie dostał odpowiedź, a mu źle. Nie rozumiem jednego ktoś chce niby kupić tabletki i chce sprawdzonego źródła, ale nie chce zamawiać z organizacji, jedno eliminuje drugie. I jeszcze sposób pisania, naprawdę tyle jadu jest w was? O ortografii nie wspomnę.


Następna mądrość  :Smile:  he żal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a po co mi rozmowa budotwurca jestes ja potrzebuje tabletek a nie piepszonej rozmowy jestem w 7 tygodniu samotna matka ma 22 lata i 3 malych dzieci w wieku 4,3,2 musze tabletki zalatwic!


pewne źródło ... idź do lekarza ogólnego , czy reumatologa itp. powiedz co potrzebujesz ...(nie za darmo..) i może się uda że z receptą wyjdziesz.Co ci szkodzi spróbować. jeśli masz kogoś bliskiego zaufanego to możesz tą osobę poprosić o taką pomoc. w moim przypadku tak się udało "załatwić"...powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pewne źródło ... idź do lekarza ogólnego , czy reumatologa itp. powiedz co potrzebujesz ...(nie za darmo..) i może się uda że z receptą wyjdziesz.Co ci szkodzi spróbować. jeśli masz kogoś bliskiego zaufanego to możesz tą osobę poprosić o taką pomoc. w moim przypadku tak się udało "załatwić"...powodzenia


Zamawiałam tabletki przyszły oryginalne miałam sprawdzenie zawartości fajny kontakt polecam 799-725-306

----------


## fiodor

726-645-671Wczym ci pomógł  oszust i nic więcej ale już jest namieżony tylko chwile.726-645-671

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi pan o numerze 726-645-671 bardzo pomógł o każdej porze mogłam do niego dzwonić wszystko mi wyjaśnił polecam


wapnem w pastylkach ci pomógł oszukujesz sama siebie oszust przez duże OOOOOOOO nie dajcie się nabrać,,....

----------


## ONNAAAAA

Witam,czy jest tu może osoba która zamawiała z grilinneed ?????? sprawdzone pomogły?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ludzie, aż przykro się na to patrzy. Niektóre nie umieją czytać ze zrozumieniem, ktoś zadał pytanie dostał odpowiedź, a mu źle. Nie rozumiem jednego ktoś chce niby kupić tabletki i chce sprawdzonego źródła, ale nie chce zamawiać z organizacji, jedno eliminuje drugie. I jeszcze sposób pisania, naprawdę tyle jadu jest w was? O ortografii nie wspomnę.


jad to sobie do odbytu wpóść handlarzu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sami handlarze niczym tu żerują na błędnych owieczkach....uważajcie.........

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,czy jest tu może osoba która zamawiała z grilinneed ?????? sprawdzone pomogły?


Oszustwo! 
Nigdy stamtąd!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pewne źródło ... idź do lekarza ogólnego , czy reumatologa itp. powiedz co potrzebujesz ...(nie za darmo..) i może się uda że z receptą wyjdziesz.Co ci szkodzi spróbować. jeśli masz kogoś bliskiego zaufanego to możesz tą osobę poprosić o taką pomoc. w moim przypadku tak się udało "załatwić"...powodzenia


Ale mam powiedziec prawde co potrzebuje czy sciemniac jakas chorobe?? I ile zaproponowac?? I jakie to byly tabletki w twoim przypadku jakich uzylas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale mam powiedziec prawde co potrzebuje czy sciemniac jakas chorobe?? I ile zaproponowac?? I jakie to byly tabletki w twoim przypadku jakich uzylas?


wszystko to wielkie gówno nie zamawiaj z tąd same hienyyyyyyyy.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

same hieny do odstrzału szkoda kasy drogie panie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pewne źródło ... Idź do lekarza ogólnego , czy reumatologa itp. Powiedz co potrzebujesz ...(nie za darmo..) i może się uda że z receptą wyjdziesz.co ci szkodzi spróbować. Jeśli masz kogoś bliskiego zaufanego to możesz tą osobę poprosić o taką pomoc. W moim przypadku tak się udało "załatwić"...powodzenia


wielki szacunek że ktoś mądrze napisał sami handlarze ....danger..../

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale mam powiedziec prawde co potrzebuje czy sciemniac jakas chor, obe?? I ile zaproponowac?? I jakie to byly tabletki w twoim przypadku jakich uzylas?


ja brałam arthrotec, powiedz że potrzebujesz art. zobaczysz reakcję,  jak coś powiedz ze nie za darmo ...bedzie recepta dasz 100. tak w moim przypadku było. za recepte 50 bez groszy zapłaciłam .masz pewność co kupisz ...miałam zamawiać przez internet ale jak widać banda oszustów żerujących na takich osobach jak my. pewna osoba zaproponowała mi odsprzedanie arthrotecu za 300 i dobrze ze sie nie pokusiłam tylko do lekarza poszlam po recepte bo nie wiem co bym dostała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja brałam arthrotec, powiedz że potrzebujesz art. zobaczysz reakcję,  jak coś powiedz ze nie za darmo ...bedzie recepta dasz 100. tak w moim przypadku było. za recepte 50 bez groszy zapłaciłam .masz pewność co kupisz ...miałam zamawiać przez internet ale jak widać banda oszustów żerujących na takich osobach jak my. pewna osoba zaproponowała mi odsprzedanie arthrotecu za 300 i dobrze ze sie nie pokusiłam tylko do lekarza poszlam po recepte bo nie wiem co bym dostała


nie ma co choroby ściemniać wymyślać lekarze nie są głupi....arthrotec bierze sie min. na zwyrodnienie i zapalenie stawów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałabym dopisac jeszcze jedno a to, ze narażacie  swoje zycie tymi tabletkami niewiadomo skąd. nie wliczajac sumienie wasze, widzę że nie zdziałam ale chce napisac o Bractwie  małych  stópek w Szczecinie, która pomaga w trudnym położeniu dziewczynom  w ciazy, i wierze ze sa tez inne organizacje, które mozecie znalesc w internecie. Nie narażać swojego zycia na śmierć .

pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałabym dopisac jeszcze jedno a to, ze narażacie  swoje zycie tymi tabletkami niewiadomo skąd. nie wliczajac sumienie wasze, widzę że nie zdziałam ale chce napisac o Bractwie  małych  stópek w Szczecinie, która pomaga w trudnym położeniu dziewczynom  w ciazy, i wierze ze sa tez inne organizacje, które mozecie znalesc w internecie. Nie narażać swojego zycia na śmierć .
> 
> pozdrawiam.


Kolejna bogata idiotka tonąca w forsie wzięła się za pouczanie. Uwaga kobiety bractwo małych stópek wam pomoże odpali wam kilka starych ciuszków może z 200zł na suchy chleb i jeszcze coś ewentualnie i chowaj dziecko mieszkając pod mostem albo w schronisku z patolgią. Już ja słyszałam o podobnej organizacji, oferującej nawet 1000zł przez pół roku po urodzeniu i za 1000 opłać mieszkanie utrzymaj się ty i dziecko leki ubrania itd...a potem kop w dupe radz sobie sama. Szkoda z takimi gadać mężuś jej z 5000 przyniesie reszte ona dostuka bo ma pewnie państwową ciepłą posadkę po znajomości lub firmę zatrudniającą ludzi za miskę ryżu na śmieciową umowę i się dorobiła na cudzym nieszczęściu, a teraz z nudów tu się wjebała i będzie wszystkich umoralniać i nawracać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę tylko oryginalne tabletki. Bez oszustwa i tylko prawdziwe propozycje. Czekam na szybką i prawdziwą ofertę. Jestem już ofiarą oszustwa.  Martin.nowak88@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę tylko oryginalne tabletki. Bez oszustwa i tylko prawdziwe propozycje. Czekam na szybką i prawdziwą ofertę. Jestem już ofiarą oszustwa.  Martin.nowak88@wp.pl


To myślisz że ktoś się zlituje i mimo wszystko nie sprzeda ci witaminek? 
Tym bardziej cie oszuka bo będzie wiedział żeś naiwna i łatwo cie wkręcić. 
Kochana, Handlarze to nie altruisci. 
Oryginalne leki dostaniesz tylko z organizacji, Najlepiej z womenhelp.org.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To myślisz że ktoś się zlituje i mimo wszystko nie sprzeda ci witaminek? 
> Tym bardziej cie oszuka bo będzie wiedział żeś naiwna i łatwo cie wkręcić. 
> Kochana, Handlarze to nie altruisci. 
> Oryginalne leki dostaniesz tylko z organizacji, Najlepiej z womenhelp.org.


To dopiero wiarygodna informacja. Na odległość czuć napedzanie klientów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście że napędzam klientów. 
Ocaliły mnie po dwóch nieudanych próbach z art. Dlaczego miałabym ich nie polecać skoro każdy może reklamować na każdej stronie panią " Anne" która sprzedaje methotrexate w za małej dawce z arthrotekiem? 

Sama skorzystalam z ich pomocy i za kwotę 240 zł dostałam oryginalny zestaw leków z Mifepristone a nie arthrotek z placebo za 400.jak tu lub na ogłaszamy.24 można znaleźć. 

Ważne by kobiety wiedziały że takie organizacje istnieją i tanio wysyłają oryginalne leki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Da sie kupic arthrotek bez recepty w aptece??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CYTOTEC wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci
posiadam CYTOTEC 200mcg koszt 350 zlotych orginalny zakupiony we wloszech tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie 
w blistrach nie luzem 729264911 wysylka w tym samym dniu prosze najpierw o sms TABLETKI

----------


## Obca

haniahelp@wp.pl

oryginalne  Cytotec 200mg z POLSKIEJ apteki.
Dostawa 1-2dni robocze. Możliwe sprawdzenie zawartości lub odbiór osobisty w woj. zachodniopomorskim.
Zapewniam kontakt podczas kuracji, udzielę odpowiedzi na pytania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> haniahelp@wp.pl
> 
> oryginalne  Cytotec 200mg z POLSKIEJ apteki.
> Dostawa 1-2dni robocze. Możliwe sprawdzenie zawartości lub odbiór osobisty w woj. zachodniopomorskim.
> Zapewniam kontakt podczas kuracji, udzielę odpowiedzi na pytania.


Prosze o numer tele.  Cene i zdjecia tabletek meila

----------


## Obca

> Prosze o numer tele.  Cene i zdjecia tabletek meila


883125454 zadzwoń albo podaj maila smsem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 883125454 zadzwoń albo podaj maila smsem


zanimto kupisz, uważnie przeczytaj to, co ci znalałam na stronie naukowej, wiarygodnej!!

Mizoprostol (Cytotec) to syntetyczna pochodna Prostaglandyny PGE1, wykazująca  działanie:
-rozszerza naczynia krwionośne, obniża ciśnienie krwi- ryzyko- hipotensja, niedotlenienie, a następnie wzrost ciśnienia tętniczego 
-hamuje agregację płytek krwi- krwotoki
-silnie kurczy macicę ciężarną i nieciężarną u ciężarnej powodując zaburzenia przepływu łożyskowego, niedotlenienie płodu, pęknięcie trzonu macicy
-pobudza perystaltykę przewodu pok, powodując biegunki
-hamuje wydzielanie soku żołądkowego spowodowane pokarmem, gastryną lub histaminą a zwiększa wydzielanie śluzu żołądkowego- ochrona żołądka i 12-stnicy
zwiększa przepływ krwi przez nerki, wydalanie wody, sodu i potasu- ryzyko odwodnienia
zwiększa wrażliwość na ból- powoduje nadmierne odczuwanie bólu
pozostałe działania niepożądane: nasilenie choroby niedokrwiennej serca, zaburzenia rytmu serca, ślinotok, reakcje anafilaktyczne

Silnie teratogenny- kategoria X- udokumentowane działanie szkodliwe na płód u ludzi. Ryzyko zastosowania u kobiet w ciąży przewyższa wszelkie możliwe korzyści; bezwzględnie przeciwwskazane u ciężarnych

zastosowany w I trymestrze ciąży powoduje sekwencje Moebiusa  1/1000 wg womenonwaves,
2-3% wyższe ryzyko niż w populacji ciężarnych nienarażonych na mizoprostol

Jeśli po zażyciu misoprostolu z mifepristone lub samego misoprostolu nie doszło do przerwania ciąży, kobieta powinna pamiętać, że istnieje niewielkie ryzyko deformacji płodu. Około 1% płodów wystawionych na działanie misoprostolu może mieć wady wrodzone. 32 Są to: zespół Moebiusa, wady kończyn, stopa końsko-szpotawa, nieprawidłowości centralnego układu nerwowego oraz wady podniebienia. 
za PubMed

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

,,Silnie teratogenny- kategoria X- udokumentowane działanie szkodliwe na płód u ludzi. Ryzyko zastosowania u kobiet w ciąży przewyższa wszelkie możliwe korzyści; bezwzględnie przeciwwskazane u ciężarnych,,

No o to właśnie chodzi nie? :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ha ha ha.  Pro-lify cytują stronę womenonwaves, żeby ostrzec przed aborcją...to tak jakby otylym reklamować stronę cukierni  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> haniahelp@wp.pl
> 
> oryginalne  Cytotec 200mg z POLSKIEJ apteki.
> Dostawa 1-2dni robocze. Możliwe sprawdzenie zawartości lub odbiór osobisty w woj. zachodniopomorskim.
> Zapewniam kontakt podczas kuracji, udzielę odpowiedzi na pytania.


Nie kontakujcie sie to kit.. Nie dajcie sie oszukac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 8 + 2 oryginalny wszystko na jednym blistrze z nadrukiem, logo, datą ważności instrukcja pl.
Więcej tom.ski@onet.pl

----------


## Grzesiek Łódź

> Nie kontakujcie sie to kit.. Nie dajcie sie oszukac


i po co piszecie takie pierdoly, jak wam zal dupsko sciska to polecam masc na bol dupy hahaha  :Smile:  akurat to zrodlo, ktore probujecie oczernic jest chyba jedynym tu wiarygodnym zrodlem  :Big Grin:  narzeczona kupila i... everything ok!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i po co piszecie takie pierdoly, jak wam zal dupsko sciska to polecam masc na bol dupy hahaha  akurat to zrodlo, ktore probujecie oczernic jest chyba jedynym tu wiarygodnym zrodlem  narzeczona kupila i... everything ok!


Uważasz, że jest to powód do radości i chwalenia się ? Prawdziwy mężczyzna nigdy nie przyłożył by swojej ręki do uśmiercenia własnego dziecka ani nie narażał by kobiety (jeśli naprawdę ją kocha), na możliwe konsekwencje zdrowotne związane z zażyciem takich tabletek!

----------


## Grzesiek Łódź

> Uważasz, że jest to powód do radości i chwalenia się ? Prawdziwy mężczyzna nigdy nie przyłożył by swojej ręki do uśmiercenia własnego dziecka ani nie narażał by kobiety (jeśli naprawdę ją kocha), na możliwe konsekwencje zdrowotne związane z zażyciem takich tabletek!


Niesamowite jest to co mowisz  :Big Grin:  naprawde  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niesamowite jest to co mowisz  naprawde


Ten kto doświadcza prawdziwej miłości w życiu a nie nędznej jej namiastki, dobrze wie o czym mówię i tak właśnie postępuje.

----------


## ubaw po pachy

> Ten kto doświadcza prawdziwej miłości w życiu a nie nędznej jej namiastki, dobrze wie o czym mówię i tak właśnie postępuje.


ty a jak ciebie mezczyzna tak kocha to co on na twoje dyzury w szafie?????? hahahhahaa wtajemniczeni wiedzą o co kaman, a ja tu mam polewę na maxa!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

ps. zamiast odprawiac msze to czyta o aborcji co za typ

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wymiencie sie numerami i tam dogadujcie sie na temat milosci bo tu kobiety szukaja pomocnych komentarzy i porad a nie czytac komentarze sprzeczajacych sie o milosci kobiet.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam arhotetec 12tabletek za 200zl z apteki polskiej kupilam je ale wachalam sie czyje wziasc przez 4 dni jednak jestem w 8 tygodniu ciazy i postanowilam urodzic jesli ktos jest zainteresowany prosze o kontakt

----------


## mnbvcxz

> ja brałam arthrotec, powiedz że potrzebujesz art. zobaczysz reakcję,  jak coś powiedz ze nie za darmo ...bedzie recepta dasz 100. tak w moim przypadku było. za recepte 50 bez groszy zapłaciłam .masz pewność co kupisz ...miałam zamawiać przez internet ale jak widać banda oszustów żerujących na takich osobach jak my. pewna osoba zaproponowała mi odsprzedanie arthrotecu za 300 i dobrze ze sie nie pokusiłam tylko do lekarza poszlam po recepte bo nie wiem co bym dostała





udało ci sie zdobyc recepte, ja jestem tydzień po, usg robiłam,,, macica jeszcze sie oczyszcza,skrzepy jeszcze widoczne, dostałam antybiotyk czy musze go brac, ktos cos podpowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> udało ci sie zdobyc recepte, ja jestem tydzień po, usg robiłam,,, macica jeszcze sie oczyszcza,skrzepy jeszcze widoczne, dostałam antybiotyk czy musze go brac, ktos cos podpowie


Jezeli dostalas antybiotyk musialo wdac sie infekcja lub zapalenie dobrze by bylo zebys go wziela wedlug zalecen lekaza. Bralas tabletki pod jezyk?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 10 tabletek arthotec forte zostalo mi tyle poniewaz bmialam 20 bylam w 8 tygodniu ciazy i uzylam 10. Najpierw 4 pod jezyk po 3 godzinach znowu 4 i po nastepnych 3 godz 2 tabletki zaczelam krwawic juz po pierwszej dawce i poszlo wszystko tak jak mialo. Wiec jesli sie komus przyda a prosze o kontakt. 663400760 cena 100

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiałam tabletki przyszły oryginalne miałam sprawdzenie zawartości fajny kontakt polecam 799-725-306


Witam was ja również korzystałam z pomocy tej Pani paczka się zgadzała mogłam sobie sprawdzić zawartość fajny kontakt,udana kuracja.

----------


## niezla sciema!

> Witam was ja również korzystałam z pomocy tej Pani paczka się zgadzała mogłam sobie sprawdzić zawartość fajny kontakt,udana kuracja.


ja dwa dni temu tu kupowalam i po zazyciu zero krwawienia, a ciaza jak byla tak jest???????? chcialam domagac sie o zwrot kasy, ale nie odbieraja juz mojego nr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jezeli dostalas antybiotyk musialo wdac sie infekcja lub zapalenie dobrze by bylo zebys go wziela wedlug zalecen lekaza. Bralas tabletki pod jezyk?


dopochwowo brałam 4tab. co 3 godz,.po wizycie u gin.zalecenia -założyć miałam raz 2-3 tab. tak też zrobiłam,  jakieś skrzepy (tkanki) się pokazują jeszcze trwa to drugi tydz. i antybiotyk ..."dobrze ,by było..."  DZiękuje za odp. antybiotyk zażyję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;123859]dopochwowo brałam 4tab. co 3 godz,. po wizycie u gin.zalecenia -założyć miałam raz 2-3 tab. tak też zrobiłam,  jakieś skrzepy (tkanki) się pokazują jeszcze trwa to drugi tydz. i antybiotyk  zalecenia -..."dobrze , by było..."        DZiękuje za odp. antybiotyk napewno wezme

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lekarz zalecił anty. ale o infekcji nic .... mimo wszystko zażyję go...dziekuje za odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja dwa dni temu tu kupowalam i po zazyciu zero krwawienia, a ciaza jak byla tak jest???????? chcialam domagac sie o zwrot kasy, ale nie odbieraja juz mojego nr


  Dziwna jesteś bo jeśli dostałaś oryginalny ary to jak możesz żądać zwrotu kasy za coś co już  wzięłaś i zużyłaś co do kontaktu naprawdę jest bardzo fajny i ta pani telefon odbiera cały czas jest miła i wszystko spokojnie tłumaczy i paczkę wysyła co najważniejsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a z tego co ty piszesz to na pewno od niej nie zamawiałaś bo ja również brałam i też do pochwy i miałam całkiem inne dawkowanie,mi pomogło więc nie ściemniaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 6 + 1 (RU ) niepełny ( bez 2 tab ) ale oryginalny wszystko na jednym blistrze z nadrukiem, logo, datą ważności instrukcja pl. Jeśli jesteś w 4-5-6-7 tyg. uda ci się!
Więcej/zdjęcia  tom.ski@onet.pl

----------


## onaona

tom.ski to OSZUST !!!!!

tu macie oryginalne zdjęcia zestawu :



a pan tom.ski sprzedaje tylko tę część gdzie są cztery miso i puste miejsce pośrodku, plus dwa miso z blistra, od którego został odcięte mifepristone (RU)



PAMIĘTAJCIE, ORYGINALNE MIFE JEST OKRĄGŁE i podpisane na blistrze!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś z was poleca lub kupował z tej strony  girlinneed.com  ?

Czy może są to oszuści ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś z was poleca lub kupował z tej strony  girlinneed.com  ?
> 
> Czy może są to oszuści ?


OSZUŚCI!! 
Już było o tym pisane. 
Wystarczy wpisać w Google, na pierwszej stronie pojawiają się negatywne opinie. 

Weź pod uwagę iż tacy ludzie pozytywne komentarze wystawiają sobie sami. 
Jezu, baby, pomyślcie trochę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wazny do sierpnia 2017. Po prostu nie uzylismy. Wszystko  Oryginal. Zamawiany bezposrednio z Wow.Fotki moge wyslac mailem. Po kosztach oddam i tyle.rozumiem sytuacje bo sami ja przechodzilismy miesiac temu.  Kitapl@rocketmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,
sprzedam za 350 zł zestaw zamówiony z women on web. Możliwy odbiór osobisty (podkarpackie) lub wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Proszę o kontakt  aanaa90@wp.pl 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie. Jestem w ciąży, jakis 4-5 tydzień. Mam tabletki od womenek. To w sumie moja druga ciąża, pierwszą też chciałam usunąć ale poronilam naturalnie. Teraz chcę wziąć te tabletki. Chyba nie chce mieć dziecka. Facet który jest ojcem dziecka chciałby żebym urodziła. Ja nie. Boję się bo jestem teraz w Anglii dopiero 2 tydzień, boję się że cos mi będzie po tych tabletkach a nie mam tu jeszcze ubezpieczenia, miałam też jakies 2 miesiace temu problemy ze zdrowiem, z sercem i też się zastanawiam czy te tabletki mogą na to jakos wpłynąć. Proszę odpiszcie cokolwiek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Womenki do Anglii nie wysyłają tabletek. 
Masz na pewno oryginał?
W drugim tygodniu też raczej nie jesteś, ciążę liczymy od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki. 

Jeśli zestaw jest oryginalny to nic nieprzewidzianego nie powinno się wydarzyć. 
Bardzo wczesna ciąża,  to będzie przypominało raczej okres niż poronienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz po udalo sie bylam kilka dni temu na tym forum z prosba o pomoc gdyz zostalam 2 razy oszukana a to byl juz 13tc. Chcialam bardzo podziekowac dziewczynie ktra podala mi ten nr 0031617889577 Srodki oryginalne bardzo skuteczne w 13 tg odebralam osobiscie dziekuje i polecam tam napewno uzyskasz pomoc 0031617889577

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rowniez jestem po udanycm zabiegu srodkami nabytymi pod tym nr leki okazaly sie bardzo pomocne w 11tygodniu a paczke otrzymalam na 3 dzien. Na szczescie wszystko sie udalo i mam juz cale to pieklo za soba i mam nadzieje ze juz nigdy wiecej. 0031617889577

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juz po udalo sie bylam kilka dni temu na tym forum z prosba o pomoc gdyz zostalam 2 razy oszukana a to byl juz 13tc. Chcialam bardzo podziekowac dziewczynie ktra podala mi ten nr 0031617889577 Srodki oryginalne bardzo skuteczne w 13 tg odebralam osobiscie dziekuje i polecam tam napewno uzyskasz pomoc 0031617889577


uwaga, oszust !!!!  numer zagraniczny, naciąganie na ogromne koszty, NIE DZWONIĆ !!!

----------


## onaona

Widzicie jak oszust tom.ski@onet.pl się tłumaczy ? nawet Wam wrzucił zdjęcie oryginalnego zestawu , co z tego, skoro oferuje tylko samo miso ? Teraz możecie porównać dokładnie, Mifepristone na blistrze jest opisane i okrągłe, a to prostokątne miejsce pośrodku drugiego blistra JEST PUSTE !

odpowiem z góry na zarzut - nie jestem konkurencją, sama byłam w podobnej sytuacji, TĘPIĘ OSZUSTA !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nr faktycznie zagraniczny ale srodki odbieralam osobiscie z chlopakiem w katowicach. Leki oryginalnie zapakowane wszystko przebieglo pomyslnie wiec rowniez bardzo dziekuje za uratowanie naszej sytuacji i polecam 0031617889577

----------


## onaona

> Nr faktycznie zagraniczny ale srodki odbieralam osobiscie z chlopakiem w katowicach. Leki oryginalnie zapakowane wszystko przebieglo pomyslnie wiec rowniez bardzo dziekuje za uratowanie naszej sytuacji i polecam 0031617889577


Jak ktoś od dłuższego czasu śledzi to forum, to pamięta na pewno takie wpisy, gdzie oszust produkował fałszywe posty dziewczyn, polecające jakiś tam numer, i zawsze na końcu pisał "dziękuje polecam"

to ten sam, widać po sposobie pisania....żenada, handlarzu , zero kreatywności. Kobiety nie są tak głupie, jak myślisz, a już na pewno nie będą dzwonić na zagraniczne numery !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie. Jestem w ciąży, jakis 4-5 tydzień. Mam tabletki od womenek. To w sumie moja druga ciąża, pierwszą też chciałam usunąć ale poronilam naturalnie. Teraz chcę wziąć te tabletki. Chyba nie chce mieć dziecka. Facet który jest ojcem dziecka chciałby żebym urodziła. Ja nie. Boję się bo jestem teraz w Anglii dopiero 2 tydzień, boję się że cos mi będzie po tych tabletkach a nie mam tu jeszcze ubezpieczenia, miałam też jakies 2 miesiace temu problemy ze zdrowiem, z sercem i też się zastanawiam czy te tabletki mogą na to jakos wpłynąć. Proszę odpiszcie cokolwiek


Hej!
To normalne,że się boisz bo to trudna sytuacja jest. Fajnie, że piszesz "dziecko" a nie zarodek, tzn. że uznajesz, że już jesteś mamą :Smile:  Nie bój się przyjąć to dziecko, jest już z Tobą  :Smile:  zwłaszcza jak masz oparcie w w swoim facecie. Przemyśl to bo Twoja decyzja będzie miała skutki dla Ciebie, a zwłaszcza dla Twojego dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki poronne, proszę o kontakt (woj. podkarpackie)  jowitka341@gmail.com
Zależy mi na czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Womenki do Anglii nie wysyłają tabletek. 
> Masz na pewno oryginał?
> W drugim tygodniu też raczej nie jesteś, ciążę liczymy od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki. 
> 
> Jeśli zestaw jest oryginalny to nic nieprzewidzianego nie powinno się wydarzyć. 
> Bardzo wczesna ciąża,  to będzie przypominało raczej okres niż poronienie.


Ostatni okres miałam 10 lutego, a tabletki mam z pierwszej ciąży, która poroniłam dlatego ich nie użyłam, zamawiałam w pazdzierniku z womenhelp i sąraczej pewne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> To normalne,że się boisz bo to trudna sytuacja jest. Fajnie, że piszesz "dziecko" a nie zarodek, tzn. że uznajesz, że już jesteś mamą Nie bój się przyjąć to dziecko, jest już z Tobą  zwłaszcza jak masz oparcie w w swoim facecie. Przemyśl to bo Twoja decyzja będzie miała skutki dla Ciebie, a zwłaszcza dla Twojego dziecka.



Dzięki za odpowiedz, ja chyba nie widze sie w roli matki,a ojciec dziecka nie jest moim facetem tylko dobrym przyjacielem i chociaz zapewnia mnie ze mi pomoze, ja nie czuje do niego tego co powinnam  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki za odpowiedz, ja chyba nie widze sie w roli matki,a ojciec dziecka nie jest moim facetem tylko dobrym przyjacielem i chociaz zapewnia mnie ze mi pomoze, ja nie czuje do niego tego co powinnam


Rob to, co Ci serce podpowiada.  Gdybyś potrzebowała informacji na temat aborcji farmakologicznej ,zapraszamy na maszwybor.net.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Potrzebuje tabletek poronnych. Jestem z województwa mazowieckiego.to moj e-mail:  scaarlette@interia.pl ! PROSZE O POMOC!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Potrzebuje tabletek poronnych. Jestem z województwa mazowieckiego.to moj e-mail:  scaarlette@interia.pl ! PROSZE O POMOC!


Dziewczyny ja zamawiałam paczka dzisiaj dotarła miałam sprawdzenie zawartości wszystko się zgadzało 799-726-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię tabletki poronne, proszę o kontakt (woj. podkarpackie)  jowitka341@gmail.com
> Zależy mi na czasie


Jowitko, pogadaj ze mną zanim kupisz tabletki, które zabiją Twoje dziecko. Jestem blisko kasia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostrzegam przed sklepem skleptp!!!oszusci.Żądajcie zdjęc z potwierdzeniem gdzies w tle daty np.gazeta z datą-wysyłają tabletki w pijemniku z naklejką-tak nie wygląda orginał!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszusci!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Potrzebuje tabletek poronnych. Jestem z województwa mazowieckiego.to moj e-mail:  scaarlette@interia.pl ! PROSZE O POMOC!


Może chcesz porozmawiać i poszukać innego rozwiązania niż zażycie takich tabletek. ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki za odpowiedz, ja chyba nie widze sie w roli matki,a ojciec dziecka nie jest moim facetem tylko dobrym przyjacielem i chociaz zapewnia mnie ze mi pomoze, ja nie czuje do niego tego co powinnam


Podobnie i ja nie widziałem się w roli ojca. To doświadczenie przyszlo jak grom z jasnego nieba. Wiem jednak teraz
 że nie trzeba być wielce przygotowanym. Z kolejnymi miesiącami coraz bardziej człowiek odnajduje się w roli. To proces. Nie wymagaj od siebie zbyt wiele. Po prostu zrób pierwszy krok. Nie będzie łatwo skoro masz trudną sytuację z ojcem dziecka. Ale wazne jest zebyś się nie zatrzymała na swoich lękach. Pisząc tą odpowiedź mój maluch przytuala się do mnie. Jest w tym jakiś sens, jakaś radość.

----------


## Miśó

> Dzięki za odpowiedz, ja chyba nie widze sie w roli matki,a ojciec dziecka nie jest moim facetem tylko dobrym przyjacielem i chociaz zapewnia mnie ze mi pomoze, ja nie czuje do niego tego co powinnam


Masz rację, że "chyba"... nie widzisz się w roli matki, ale zaręczam Ci,że gdy poczujesz, a potem zobaczysz jak bije serce Twojego dziecka, potem weźmiesz Je na ręce, przytulisz do piersi, zobaczysz ufny wzrok pełen miłości za to, że pozwoliłaś Mu żyć i Cię kochać to NA PEWNO poczujesz. .. Jeżeli ojciec jest przyjacielem to super! Tzn., że możesz na Niego liczyć... Jeżeli byliście tak blisko to NA PEWNO nie jest Ci obcy, a uczucie, które ("powinnaś") mieć.... no cóż uczucia przychodzą i odchodzą, a miłości trzeba dać troszkę czasu; ona nie odchodzi. tel. 58 6 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, jeśli szukacie rzetelnych informacji na temat aborcji farmakologicznej i chcecie pogadać z kobietami,które mają to za sobą, bez takiego nawiedzonego bełkotu o bijącym serduszku, rączkach i nóżkach, to zapraszamy na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,
przygotowujemy materiał do programu "Czarno na białym" dotyczący aborcji. Szukamy pań, które zostały zgwałcone, zdecydowały się usunąć ciążę i byłyby chętne, by opowiedzieć o tym przed kamerą. Oczywiście anonimowo, jeżeli sobie tego zażyczą. (Zmienimy głos i zablurujemy postać.)
Byłabym ogromnie wdzięczna za pomoc. 
Katarzyna Śmierciak
researcher
TVN 24
"Czarno na białym"
tel. 519-520-147

----------


## Obca

haniahelp@wp.pl
tel. 883125454

dostawa 1-2 dni robocze, możliwe sprawdzenie zawartości lub odbiór osobisty woj. zachodniopomorskie.
Lek pochodzenia polskiego, oryginalny prosto z apteki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam 12szt Misoprostolu zapakowane w blistrach nadaje się do 10tyg.
więcej :
miekmarek@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki poronne.
Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
12 szt Arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 550zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty
tel. 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalny zestaw z Women on web mogę wysłać zdjęcia oraz więcej info po kontakcie e-mail.
Zestaw zawiera 8+1 i może pomóc do 12 tyg. Tylko e-mail na wstępie potem nr tele.
tom.ski@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam oryginalny zestaw z Women on web mogę wysłać zdjęcia oraz więcej info po kontakcie e-mail.
> Zestaw zawiera 8+1 i może pomóc do 12 tyg. Tylko e-mail na wstępie potem nr tele.
> tom.ski@onet.pl


co tomski@onet.pl ? już nie obcinasz blisterków? ale ze 300 % marży na zestawie pewnie masz?

----------


## Obca

haniahelp@wp.pl
 tel. 883125454

 dostawa 1-2 dni robocze, możliwe sprawdzenie zawartości lub odbiór osobisty woj. zachodniopomorskie.
 Lek pochodzenia polskiego, oryginalny prosto z apteki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o pomoc, tabletki poronne, Lublin, odbiór osobisty, zależy mi na czasie!!!!!!!! 721-165-106

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja zamawiałam paczka dzisiaj dotarła miałam sprawdzenie zawartości wszystko się zgadzało 799-726-306


też zamawiałam dzisiaj odebrałam z poczty tabletki oryginalne zaczynam brać

----------


## Gosia z Ostrołęki

> haniahelp@wp.pl
>  tel. 883125454
> 
>  dostawa 1-2 dni robocze, możliwe sprawdzenie zawartości lub odbiór osobisty woj. zachodniopomorskie.
>  Lek pochodzenia polskiego, oryginalny prosto z apteki!


Polecam to zrodlo. Faktycznie sprawdzone. Wczoraj odebralam osobiscie (jechalam z ostrołęki 480km w jedną stronę) w koszalinie a dzis juz mam po wszystkim  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam to zrodlo. Faktycznie sprawdzone. Wczoraj odebralam osobiscie (jechalam z ostrołęki 480km w jedną stronę) w koszalinie a dzis juz mam po wszystkim


Handlaro, jak już wymyslasz autoreklame, to rób to bardziej wiarygodnie. Jasne, jechalas taki kawał żeby odebrać tabletki, które nawet nie dają 80% pewności że się uda a na dodatek już dziś wiesz, że się udało... No żałosne.

----------


## Gosia z Ostrołęki

> Handlaro, jak już wymyslasz autoreklame, to rób to bardziej wiarygodnie. Jasne, jechalas taki kawał żeby odebrać tabletki, które nawet nie dają 80% pewności że się uda a na dodatek już dziś wiesz, że się udało... No żałosne.


moze i daja 80% pewnosci nawet gdyby to co z tego? na mnie zadzialaly w 100%  :Big Grin:  bylam dzis u ginekologa na kontroli i stwierdzil ze nie widzi zadnej ciazy wiec dla mnie petarda  :Smile:  a jechalam "taki kawal drogi" bo musialam miec te tabletki na juz bo jutro wylatuje z powrotem do pracy do skandynawii a o ciazy dowiedzialam sie dopiero kilka dni temu. A zreszta guzik Cie to obchodzi ile km jechalam, co nie mozna juz jezdzic czy co? Nie wazne dla mnie byly pieniadze, paliwo a czas!
I jedyne co mozna wywnioskowac z Twojej wypowiedzi to tylko zawisc i zazdrosc, ze tabletki od tamtej pani dziewczynom pomagaja. Tylko zastanawiam sie czemu tak Cie to drazni?

----------


## abc1994

Sprzedam całe opakowanie Arthrotec (20 szt) 200 zł. 
Odbiór osobisty okolice Warszawy, Łukowa, Siedlec, Międzyrzeca Podlaskiego, Białej Podlaskiej.

----------


## chrapek

WItam, do sprzedania Arthrotec
Długie daty ważności 12.04.2018

*Cena*
*1 tab. 15 zł
zestaw (12 tab.) 180 zł
całe opakowanie (20 tab.) 300 zł
Przy większych ilościach CENA DO NEGOCJACJI
*
Możliwość 
-Wysyłki z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. 
-Odbioru osobistego
-Dojazdu do klienta na terenie Śląska

Udzielam rownież informacji dotyczących stosowania,dawkowania leku.

Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt email, telefon , sms.
*tel. 796-892-176
email  iza.chrapek@interia.pl*

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Alicja12041987

> WItam, do sprzedania Arthrotec
> Długie daty ważności 12.04.2018
> 
> *Cena*
> *1 tab. 15 zł
> zestaw (12 tab.) 180 zł
> całe opakowanie (20 tab.) 300 zł
> Przy większych ilościach CENA DO NEGOCJACJI
> *
> ...


WIĘKSZYMI SIĘ NIE DAŁO????

ps. Arthrotec zawodzi co drugą panią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec Tabletki Poronne Bydgoszcz
Sprzedam  tabletki poronne.
Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
10 szt Cytotec 350 zł
12 szt Cytotec 450 zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty
tel. 729264911 Marzena
w celu zamowienia prosze o sms TABLETKI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> też zamawiałam dzisiaj odebrałam z poczty tabletki oryginalne zaczynam brać


pisałam jakiś czas temu więc tak wzięłam art i poszło na usg nie ma śladu ciąży brałam do pochwy i wcale nie 4razy po 4 bo to lipa .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sory 3 razy po 4

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw z women dla tych co chcą to zrobić skutecznie, a nie za pomocą zamienników!
Zestaw zawiera 8szt Misoprostol i 1 szt Mifepristone. Nie podaje numeru tele z powodów bezpieczeństwa napisz otrzymasz zdjęcia oraz odpowiedzi na pytania. lilarejek@gmail.com

----------


## recepta

sprzedam receptę na arthotec wypisana na dwa opakowania po 20 szt cena 300 zł zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt recepta.recepta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja zamawiałam paczka dzisiaj dotarła miałam sprawdzenie zawartości wszystko się zgadzało 799-726-306


Bardzo miła pomocna pani , pomogłam mi podczas stosowania leku choć wcale u niej tabletek nie zamawiałam bo siostra mi z Anglii przysłała, szczera osoba szkoda że w dzisiejszym chorym świecie tak mało jest takich osób

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystkkm puszczalskim kobietom, którym nogi się rozkładały same, a teraz boją się odpowiedzialności, życzę raka i długiej bolesnej śmierci. Szkoda że nie umarłyście odrazu u matki w łonie. Dziecko mozna urodzić i oddać do domu dziecka, ale nie lepiej poronić, a później pytać czy będzie mogło się zajść w ciążę ponownie, jesteście obrzydliwe, normalny człowiek nie chciałby takiej partnerki.


A Ty myślisz , że oddanie dziecka jest proste??! Najpierw założ buty cudzego człowieka i przejdz jego droge, dopiero miej cos na ten temat do powiedzenia! Bo z tym co wyraziłąs, inteligencji nie pokazalaś, wręcz odwrotnie, nie zapominaj, że to co życzymy komuś, najczęściej sie wraca do nas, no ale ty jesteś za tępa na to!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec kupie pilne prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cytotec kupie pilne prosze o pomoc


W którym jesteś tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer


Doustnie dający 97% skuteczności. 

10 tabletek 350

Wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana nie jestem pseudo lekarzem
lecz osoba prywatna NA PEWNO CI POMEGE

UWAGA CYTOTEC,ARTHROTEC sa tylko i wylacznie 
w listkach nie luzem,nie w plastikowych pudelkach   729264911



W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE O TELEFON JEZELI NIE ODBIERAM PROSZE O SMS TABLETKI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

STANOWCZO ODRADZAM ZAKUPU TABLETEK PORONNYCH!!!!!
Wyjechałam za granice z narzeczonym Adamem, przestalo nam sie układać bylo fatalnie. Postanowilam wrócić do Polski do rodzicow odpocząć.. Gdy wróciłam do Polski bylo mi smutno i przykro, potrzebowałam przyjaciela by sie wyżalić.. Rodzica nie mogłam, bo maja swoje problemy i nie chciałam dokladac im swoich. Wtedy spotkałam sie z chlopakiem bylym sprzed lat za kilka dni znów i potem znów i znów aż w końcu zostalam w Polsce . Nie wiem jak i kiedy okazalo sie, ze jestem w ciąży. Nie chciałam dziecka!!! Z Adamem bylam 5 lat i nic a z Jarkiem zaledwie 3msc sie spotykalam. On strasznie ucieszył sie na wieści o dziecku, ja płakałam dniami i nocami .. Kombinowalam by usunąć w domu, czytałam o sposobach i nic. To byl 7 tydzień wtedy dojrzalam TABLETKI PORONNE 12 sztuk itp. Pani tlumaczyla jak brać, co robic itp. Wszystko ładnie pięknie zamowilam - przyszly . Biorę tak jak Pani kazala dzwonilam sie upewnić tak.. Na pewno zaraz będą działać.. Nagle bol brzucha NIE DO OPISANIA!!!! Boże nie wytrzymam.. Ale jednak dalam rade.  Czekam dzień, dwa i trzy i nic! Dzwonie pytam a ona do mnie "TRZEBA POWTORZYC. PROSZE ZAMOWIC KOLEJNE 12 " No wiec ja głupia zamawiam za kolejne 450zl to juz 900zl i znowu biorę i nic! Zakonczylo sie to w tej chwili uważam ze pięknie URODZILAM SLICZNEGO MALUSZKA ! MA JUZ 4MSC I BARDZO GO KOCHAM!  DZIEKI BOGU ZDROWY PO TYM DZIADOSTWIE KTOREGO SIE NABRALAM. 
NIE KUPUJCIE TEGO SWINSTWA!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diva@onet.com.pl jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> STANOWCZO ODRADZAM ZAKUPU TABLETEK PORONNYCH!!!!!
> Wyjechałam za granice z narzeczonym Adamem, przestalo nam sie układać bylo fatalnie. Postanowilam wrócić do Polski do rodzicow odpocząć.. Gdy wróciłam do Polski bylo mi smutno i przykro, potrzebowałam przyjaciela by sie wyżalić.. Rodzica nie mogłam, bo maja swoje problemy i nie chciałam dokladac im swoich. Wtedy spotkałam sie z chlopakiem bylym sprzed lat za kilka dni znów i potem znów i znów aż w końcu zostalam w Polsce . Nie wiem jak i kiedy okazalo sie, ze jestem w ciąży. Nie chciałam dziecka!!! Z Adamem bylam 5 lat i nic a z Jarkiem zaledwie 3msc sie spotykalam. On strasznie ucieszył sie na wieści o dziecku, ja płakałam dniami i nocami .. Kombinowalam by usunąć w domu, czytałam o sposobach i nic. To byl 7 tydzień wtedy dojrzalam TABLETKI PORONNE 12 sztuk itp. Pani tlumaczyla jak brać, co robic itp. Wszystko ładnie pięknie zamowilam - przyszly . Biorę tak jak Pani kazala dzwonilam sie upewnić tak.. Na pewno zaraz będą działać.. Nagle bol brzucha NIE DO OPISANIA!!!! Boże nie wytrzymam.. Ale jednak dalam rade.  Czekam dzień, dwa i trzy i nic! Dzwonie pytam a ona do mnie "TRZEBA POWTORZYC. PROSZE ZAMOWIC KOLEJNE 12 " No wiec ja głupia zamawiam za kolejne 450zl to juz 900zl i znowu biorę i nic! Zakonczylo sie to w tej chwili uważam ze pięknie URODZILAM SLICZNEGO MALUSZKA ! MA JUZ 4MSC I BARDZO GO KOCHAM!  DZIEKI BOGU ZDROWY PO TYM DZIADOSTWIE KTOREGO SIE NABRALAM. 
> NIE KUPUJCIE TEGO SWINSTWA!!!


współczuje Ci,  że Ty "ten tego" z Jarkiem i z Adamem i w ogóle, ale szczerze to mnie Twoja historia nie rusza, ja zamówiłam zestaw z WHW, i zapłaciłam 300 zł a nie 900, aborcja przebiegło dość łatwo, bolało może z godzinę, po czym wyleciał zarodek, to był 10 tydzień. Dzieci mam dwoje, chcianych, planowanych i odchowanych i nie chciałam przed 40 stką znów pakować się w pieluchy. Więc łaskawie odpuść sobie komentowanie i odradzanie, bo każdy jest kowalem swojego losu, wystarczy , że musimy kombinować, jak zrobić aborcję, nie potrzebujemy Twoich uwag.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> współczuje Ci,  że Ty "ten tego" z Jarkiem i z Adamem i w ogóle, ale szczerze to mnie Twoja historia nie rusza, ja zamówiłam zestaw z WHW, i zapłaciłam 300 zł a nie 900, aborcja przebiegło dość łatwo, bolało może z godzinę, po czym wyleciał zarodek, to był 10 tydzień. Dzieci mam dwoje, chcianych, planowanych i odchowanych i nie chciałam przed 40 stką znów pakować się w pieluchy. Więc łaskawie odpuść sobie komentowanie i odradzanie, bo każdy jest kowalem swojego losu, wystarczy , że musimy kombinować, jak zrobić aborcję, nie potrzebujemy Twoich uwag.


dokładnie popieram w 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zależy mi na oryginalnym zestawie z womenonweb, niestety nie mogę czekać, jeśli ktoś ma jakieś wiarygodne źródło proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zależy mi na oryginalnym zestawie z womenonweb, niestety nie mogę czekać, jeśli ktoś ma jakieś wiarygodne źródło proszę o pomoc


Jedyne wiarygodne źródło zestawu,to właśnie źródło  :Smile:  czyli organizacje womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org. przesyłka idzie około 10 dni,  dlaczego nie możesz zaczekać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 8 tygodniu boje się że nie dojdą na czas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 8 tygodniu boje się że nie dojdą na czas


To masz jeszcze masę czasu.  Ja brałam w czternastym i wszystko poszło ok. Na handlarzy stracisz tylko czas i pieniądze,  a i tak nie dostaniesz tego czego chcesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdyby tylko ktoś mógł jakoś wiarygodnie potwierdzić ze ma taki zestaw, województwa świętokrzyskie podkarpackie, mogłabym w tych okolicach odebrać osobiście, mając większą pewność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdyby tylko ktoś mógł jakoś wiarygodnie potwierdzić ze ma taki zestaw, województwa świętokrzyskie podkarpackie, mogłabym w tych okolicach odebrać osobiście, mając większą pewność


Ale jak ma ci potwierdzić ? Ja też mogę Ci wysłać zdjęcia, twierdząc, że mam zestaw, a do koperty Ci włożę witaminy. I jeszcze zażądam 1000 zł za to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to prawda że paczki w wow często zatrzymuje urząd celny? W 14 tyg? I wszytsko poszło dobrze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 8 tygodniu boje się że nie dojdą na czas


Polecam womenhelp.org , z dziewczynami jest bardzo szybki kontakt mailowy,  widać, że starają się pomóc.  Aha,  i nie zamawiaj do podkarpackiego,  bo to niebezpieczne województwo.  Wybierz lubelskie, świętokrzyskie, małopolskie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to prawda że paczki w wow często zatrzymuje urząd celny? W 14 tyg? I wszytsko poszło dobrze?


Tak, wszystko poszło dobrze.  Zatrzymania zdarzają się w niebezpiecznych województwach,  jak zamówisz do bezpiecznego,  normalnie dojdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok...zdecydowałam się zamówić na wow, jednak nie mogę na razie dokonać przelewu, czy wyślą mi to dopiero gdy przeleje pieniadze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok...zdecydowałam się zamówić na wow, jednak nie mogę na razie dokonać przelewu, czy wyślą mi to dopiero gdy przeleje pieniadze?


tak, jak zrobisz przelew, wyślij im potwierdzenie , powinno to przyspieszyć wysyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem...nigdy tego nie robiłam a nie chce popełnić jakiegoś błędu przy wypełnianiu druczku żeby nie było jakichś komplikacji...możecie mi pow co i jak...darowiznę mogę przekazać w złotówkach z aktualnym kursem euro?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem...nigdy tego nie robiłam a nie chce popełnić jakiegoś błędu przy wypełnianiu druczku żeby nie było jakichś komplikacji...możecie mi pow co i jak...darowiznę mogę przekazać w złotówkach z aktualnym kursem euro?


wzory przelewów w rożnych bankach masz na forum maszwybor.net, tylko trzeba się zalogować. Darowiznę możesz wpłacić normalnie w złotówkach, bank przewalutuje. Lepiej to jednak chyba zrobić przelewem niż w okienku, bo wtedy masz mniejszą prowizję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem, dziękuję za rady, z tymi oszustami zjadłabym tylko nerwy, od razu jestem spokojniejsza bo prędzej czy później tabletki dojdą A mam pewność że i tak zadzialaja...oby, dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem, dziękuję za rady, z tymi oszustami zjadłabym tylko nerwy, od razu jestem spokojniejsza bo prędzej czy później tabletki dojdą A mam pewność że i tak zadzialaja...oby, dziekuje


trzymaj się,  ściskam kciuki za szybką przesyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dam znać tutaj kiedy doszły i jak poszło, jeszcze istnieją dobre dziewczyny :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dam znać tutaj kiedy doszły i jak poszło, jeszcze istnieją dobre dziewczyny


dobre, nie dobre  :Smile:  po prostu sama przez to przechodziłam i też szukałam wsparcia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, widzę że część zamawiala z.womenonweb koleżanka zamówiła od jakiejś kobiety która twierdzi że to kupila na women..ale nie jesteśmy pewne, chciałam zapytać jak wyglądają te tabletki i jak są zapakowane? Razem czy osobno i wgl wszystkie szczegóły jak to wygląda, nie wiemy czy to oryginalny zestaw choć kobieta była bardzo w porządku i dała wszystkie dane konaktowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na 54 stronie tego wątku masz zdjęcie zestawu. Dwa blistry - na jednym Mifepristone + 4 Misoprostole , na drugim 4 Misoprostole. Biało niebieskie pudełko A-Kare. Mogę spytać ile ta pani sobie za to zażądała ? i mam nadzieję, że nie wpłacałyście z góry ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Płatne przy odbiorze, pani powiedziala ze jedna tabletka jest osobno a cztery pozostale w oryginalnym opakowaniu, wszytsko w kopercie w womenonweb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Płatne przy odbiorze, pani powiedziala ze jedna tabletka jest osobno a cztery pozostale w oryginalnym opakowaniu, wszytsko w kopercie w womenonweb


No to nie jest oryginalny.  Tabletka nie może być osobno.  Pewnie zostały jej cztery misoprostole po swojej akcji,  dorzucila do tego jakiś apap udający RU i robi was  w konia . Oryginalny zestaw to dziewięć tabletek , nigdy mniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale ona ma 9 tabletek jak twierdzi, misoprostol w bialoczerwonym opakowaniu z firma cipla i osobno jedna tabletka mif...można  odesłać ją Z porwotem? Na adres nadawcy? Za kilka dni powinna być na poczcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ona ma 9 tabletek jak twierdzi, misoprostol w bialoczerwonym opakowaniu z firma cipla i osobno jedna tabletka mif...można  odesłać ją Z porwotem? Na adres nadawcy? Za kilka dni powinna być na poczcie


Po prostu nie odbierajcie i nic nie placcie.  Zestaw wygląda tak jak napisałam i nie ma nic osobno ani nic biało czerwonego.  Zaufaj mi. Wspieram dziewczyny juz prawie trzy lata,  moja aborcja była w 2013 roku. Uwierz,  że na temat oszustów i ich sposobów mogła bym napisać nowele.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koleżanka dowiedziała się za późno jest w 11 tyg i nie będzie już raczej zamawiać Z womenek I dlatego ten pośpiech..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To prawda, nawet tego nie dotykaj trafienie na kogos uczciwego to szansa jedna na milion nie ma co ryzykować swojego zdrowia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Koleżanka dowiedziała się za późno jest w 11 tyg i nie będzie już raczej zamawiać Z womenek I dlatego ten pośpiech..


No i pośpiech jest najgorszym doradcą.  Ja robiłam aborcję w 14 tc,  inne kobiety nawet w 15 i 16.  I tez się udało. Paczka idzie max dwa tygodnie.  Decyzja należy do niej.  Może zostać z apapem w ręce,  dziura w kieszeni i ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeczytała na stronie womenek ze można tych tabletek używać do 12tygodnia góra więc nie pomyślała że to będzie możliwe też później, to znaczy że jest szansa ze się uda w późniejszych tygodniach, nie jest to niebezpieczne? Przecież ryzyko wzrasta...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeczytała na stronie womenek ze można tych tabletek używać do 12tygodnia góra więc nie pomyślała że to będzie możliwe też później, to znaczy że jest szansa ze się uda w późniejszych tygodniach, nie jest to niebezpieczne? Przecież ryzyko wzrasta...


wzrasta, ale nieznacznie, przy zastosowaniu odpowiedniego dawkowania i obserwowaniu się  jest to normalnie do przejścia   :Smile:  Ciężko mi tu z Tobą się pisze, jak nie mam przykładów. Zaloguj się na naszym forum maszwybor.net, tam w dziale Nasze Akcje znajdziesz opisy dziewczyn z różnych tygodni i poczytaj sama  :Smile:  jak czegoś nie będziesz mogła znaleźć, to zapytaj w wątku, na pewno odpowiemy  :Smile:

----------


## kbrzoza

Witam , posiadam tabletki z womenweb, zamówiłam je ostatnio ,ale przyszły za późno i zdecydowałam się je sprzedać . Jeżeli jest ktoś chętny sprzedam , proszę o kontakt na kbrzoza123788@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam , posiadam tabletki z womenweb, zamówiłam je ostatnio ,ale przyszły za późno i zdecydowałam się je sprzedać . Jeżeli jest ktoś chętny sprzedam , proszę o kontakt na kbrzoza123788@wp.pl


a jak za późno ? postanowiłaś urodzić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 tygodnie po czasie , dostałam od lekarza inna tabletke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dwa tygodnie po , mozemy porozmawiac mailowo jezeli chesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2 tygodnie po czasie , dostałam od lekarza inna tabletke


Jaką niby ? I ile szedł zestaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też zostałam oszukana bez podlego handlarza z girlinneed. 440 zl za stres zwiazany z tym co przyszlo potem. w internecie sa sami oszusci, wyrzucicie pieniadze, dodatkowo skomplikuje sie cala sprawa.
 Zamowilam zestaw z womenhelpwomen, wspaniale osoby, cały czas pytały jak się mam. Niestety zastaw od nich zostal zatrzymany w poznaniu (mimo ze zamawialam do zachodniopmoroskiego-bezpiecznego wojewodzctwa) Też bądzcie świadome dziewczyny że tak może się stać, dopiero wysylka na prywatny numer dotarla. powodzenia

----------


## kbrzoza

Wiem ,ze jest pełno oszustów , bo też się z tym spotkałam ,ale mogę wysłać zdjecia nie odpakowanych tabletek , które mam w domu. Nikogo w takiej sprawie nie mam potrzeby oszukiwać i wiem jak to jest więc czułabym się okropnie z tym wiedząć, że ktoś moze przeze mnie tak cierpieć i się stresować. Women on Web jest swietnie , mnie tez pytali cały czas jak ze mną jest i jak sobie poradziłam , wspaniała organizacja ! Niestety taka jest poczta u nas w kraju i te kontrole... Lekarz zaufany , niestety nie mogę go upubliczniać wiadome z jakich powodów. To co ammy u nas w kraju woła o pomstę do nieba, dlatego tak sobie radzą kobiety jak widać, jeżeli ktoś chce im pomoc . Więc jeżeli komuś mogę tez pomóc to postaram się to zrobić.

----------


## kbrzoza

Moj zestaw szedł prawie miesiąć..za późno

----------


## Kamila 12345

Ryzykujecie tylko życiem dziecka...? Zastanawiacie się, czy Wasze nie jest zagrożone...? Końska dawka leków nie jest obojętna również dla Waszego zdrowia i życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moj zestaw szedł prawie miesiąć..za późno


A dlaczego za późno ? który miałaś tydzień  ? 17 ? 18 ?

Dziewczyny, aborcje zestawem od womenek możecie przeprowadzić nawet powyżej 12 tc. Ja robiłam w 14 i wszystko poszło gładko. Na forum maszwybor.net macie historie dziewczyn nawet w 15 i 16 tygodniu, znajdziecie tam też informacje jak dawkować

----------


## kbrzoza

jak zamowiłam byl tydzien 12 , w tygodniu 14  spanikowałam. Chciałam to zrobić jak najszybciej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kbrzoza, w ktorym tyg wzielas leki? ja jestem na koncu 9tego, przezywam straszna traume, boje sie je wziav, ale tak wszystko sie okropnie zlozylo. Jestem zla, zalamana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boze, 15 tydz!! Nie chce myslec co wypada wtedy z kobiety. Nie zaczelam 10 tyg a wiem ze to bedzie straszne. 
Jestem wsciekla na siebie ze do tego doszlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boze, 15 tydz!! Nie chce myslec co wypada wtedy z kobiety. Nie zaczelam 10 tyg a wiem ze to bedzie straszne. 
> Jestem wsciekla na siebie ze do tego doszlo


Pogadaj ze mną proszę :Smile:  kontakt@netporadnia.pl lub tel. 58 6 915 915 Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boze, 15 tydz!! Nie chce myslec co wypada wtedy z kobiety. Nie zaczelam 10 tyg a wiem ze to bedzie straszne. 
> Jestem wsciekla na siebie ze do tego doszlo


Jak co wypada ? płod wypada, a co niby masz w macicy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kasia, napisze z maila jak dojade do domu, za 40 min, bedziesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, wszystko poszło dobrze.  Zatrzymania zdarzają się w niebezpiecznych województwach,  jak zamówisz do bezpiecznego,  normalnie dojdzie.


Nie dokonca tak jest!
Moja przesylka zostala zamowiona do bezpiecznego wojewodzctwa a potem przekierowana!!! do urzedu w poznaniu a tam zatrzymana na poczatku kwietnia. Tam juz zostala, dzwonilam milion razy, nikt nie odebral tel. Pewnie mialam strasznego pecha ale najwidoczniej tak tez moze sie zdarzyc

----------


## KobietawSieci

kto ją przekierowywał? 
poinformowalaś organizację u której zamawiałaś że taki powstał problem? dostałaś drugą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kto ją przekierowywał? 
> poinformowalaś organizację u której zamawiałaś że taki powstał problem? dostałaś drugą?


Tak poinformowalam, przesylke otrzymalam ale po miesiacu.. Tak się to przeciagelo ze decyzja stala sie  bardzo trudna. straszne ze zestawy ida tak dlugo ale wow, whw  to jedyne wiarygodne zródło..

----------


## KobietawSieci

powiedz jeszcze kto przekierował przesylkę? ty sama czy urząd?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobil to urzad. Ja zamowilam do zachodniopomorskiego (mieszkam w pomorskim)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dokonca tak jest!
> Moja przesylka zostala zamowiona do bezpiecznego wojewodzctwa a potem przekierowana!!! do urzedu w poznaniu a tam zatrzymana na poczatku kwietnia. Tam juz zostala, dzwonilam milion razy, nikt nie odebral tel. Pewnie mialam strasznego pecha ale najwidoczniej tak tez moze sie zdarzyc



BEZPIECZNE???? i NIEBEZPIECZNE ?????WOJEWÓDZTWA WY jesteście zdrowe?? Macie wszystkich w domu??
Boże widzisz i nie grzmisz na takie głupoty!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> BEZPIECZNE???? i NIEBEZPIECZNE ?????WOJEWÓDZTWA WY jesteście zdrowe?? Macie wszystkich w domu??
> Boże widzisz i nie grzmisz na takie głupoty!!!!!!!!


Ja mam wszystkich  :Smile:  męża, dwoje dzieci i kota  :Smile:  a czemu pytasz  :Big Grin:  i nie wiem w czym problem z tymi województwami ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam wszystkich  męża, dwoje dzieci i kota  a czemu pytasz  i nie wiem w czym problem z tymi województwami ?



Po przejęciu władzy przez PiS nie ma podziału na bezpieczne niebezpieczne województwa!!
Masz w domu telewizor ?? oglądasz wiadomości ?? Fakty??
Na razie jest zamieszanie dopiero o zaostrzenie przepisów a służby już działają!!!
A co bedzie za chwilę???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po przejęciu władzy przez PiS nie ma podziału na bezpieczne niebezpieczne województwa!!
> Masz w domu telewizor ?? oglądasz wiadomości ?? Fakty??
> Na razie jest zamieszanie dopiero o zaostrzenie przepisów a służby już działają!!!
> A co bedzie za chwilę???



Nie, nie oglądam badziewia. Czytam za to forum aborcyjne maszwybor.net i wiem, że przesyłki od Womenek bez problemów docierają do kobiet w około 10 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie, nie oglądam badziewia. Czytam za to forum aborcyjne maszwybor.net i wiem, że przesyłki od Womenek bez problemów docierają do kobiet w około 10 dni.


Bardzo ciekawe bo dopiero któraś Pani wyżej żaliła sie że nie dotarła paczka ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo ciekawe bo dopiero któraś Pani wyżej żaliła sie że nie dotarła paczka ...


A pani trochę niżej chwaliła się, że dostała w 8 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ostrzegam przed zamawianiem tabletek pod numerami tel 883_468_991.. lub 537_844_751... Jest to jeden wielki oszust który wysyła pociete gazety bez sprawdzenia zawartosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszustow sku....li jest duzo, chcby ten z girlinneed ktory kazdego dnia pisze sobie super opinie w necie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten gosc oglasza  sie na oglaszamy 24 pl masz racje chcialam zamowic tabletki i poprosilam o zdiecia na email to mi naublizal numeru z koncowka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC cena 350 zl wysylam poczta polska tylko poczta polska ma sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata lek jest zapakowany orginalnie w listku po 10 sztuk marki pfizer moge wyslac zdiecia na meila iz taki lek posiada
kontakt ze mna SMS tabletki odzwonie lub odpisze jak kto woli

729264911 marzena
UWAGA OSZUSCI BARDZO CZESTO WYSYLAJA TABLETKI LUZEM LUB W PLASTIKOWYM PUDELKU NIE ODBIERAC TAKIEJ PRZESYLKI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki poronne.
Wysyłka idzie 1 dzień roboczy - Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.

12 szt Arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Tel 793.667.500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja zamawiałam od tej kobiety 799 725 306 ma zarówno arthrotec i cytotec ze sprawdzeniem zawartości umnie był dość trudny przypadek ponieważ miałam torbiel o którym nie wiedziałam a dzięki tej pani pozbyłam się torbiela i ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki poronne.
> Wysyłka idzie 1 dzień roboczy - Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec 250zł
> 12 szt Cytotec 500zł
> Tel 793.667.500


12 szt cytotecu za 500 zl!!!?? Przeciez to nie zadziala i tak. Ciekawe kto jest taki bezczelny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak wejdzie calkowity zakaz aborcji to listek tab bedzie nawet po 1000 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak wejdzie calkowity zakaz aborcji to listek tab bedzie nawet po 1000 zl


U Ciebie to i z pewnością będzie po 1000 zł bo chciwością i oszustwem daje od Ciebie na pół Polski ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Sprzedam tabletki poronne zamówione z międzynarodowej strony Women on Web które kupiłam za 70 euro(370 zl). Na maila mogę wysłać potwierdzenie przelewu. Sprzedaje gdyż nie są mi jednak potrzebne. agawa81@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam problem zażyłam 12 tab arthertec i 1 ru i nie zadziałały co zrobić co wziąść silniejszego 
Proszę pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam problem zażyłam 12 tab arthertec i 1 ru i nie zadziałały co zrobić co wziąść silniejszego 
> Proszę pomóżcie


Ktoś ci gówno wysłał Ru nie ma w Polsce jakieś witaminki dostałaś ja byłam w 16 tygodniu brałam art i poszło   chyba że zamiast art ktoś ci witaminki wysłał tak też bywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro tak wyglądał twój zestaw, to RU na pewno nie było oryginalne.  Dlatego nie pomogło,  bo sam arthrotec nie zawsze działa.  Oryginalne RU tylko od organizacji WHW i WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam cytotec 350 za 10 lub 500 za 12 sztuk moge wyslac zdiecia na email mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyszły dzisiaj moje tabletki  wszystko oryginalne i mogłam zawartość sprawdzić zamawiałam od 799-725-306 dziś zaczynam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i znow pani z numerem 306 kobieto poco sobie wstawiasz te dziwne posty przeciez to jest smieszne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i znow pani z numerem 306 kobieto poco sobie wstawiasz te dziwne posty przeciez to jest smieszne


Mi pomogła nic u niej nie zamówiłam tylko rozmawiałam przez telefon  bardzo pozytywna osoba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ta pani z nr 306 wysyła instrukcje czy podaje telefonicznie . Proszę o pomoc od osób które u niej kupowały 
Z góry dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W stałej sprzedaży posiadam oryginalne tabletki poronne nawet do 12 tyg ciąży. Tabletki fabrycznie zapakowane z numerem serii oraz datą ważnosci. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartośći. Dla wiarygodności moge wysłać zdjecia z Twoim imieniem. 12 szt Arthrotec 250zł. 12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Kontakt : skuteczna.aborcja@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta pani spod 306 to oszustka sama sobie daje opinie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte na sztuki. Cena: 10zł/szt. Możliwość wysyłki lub odbiór osobisty w Gliwicach. Kontakt sylvik232@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Więcej po kontakcie e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta pani spod 306 to oszustka sama sobie daje opinie


Ja  u niej zamawiałam  i jest wszystko tak jak miało być cena taka na jaką się umówiliśmy a przesyłka przyszła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości tabletki oryginalnie pakowane wszystkich informacji udzielała mi telefonicznie więc czemu tak o niej piszesz i ją obrażasz??? Boisz się uczciwej konkurencji???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nr 519602835 to oszust!!! Zamowilam z whw dostalam po 5 dniach roboczych teraz sprawdze czy dzialaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny zamawiajcie z wow, ja zamówiłam 3 lata temu i teraz w obu przypadkach leki dotarły dlugo bo 11 dni ale pełny monit, za nim zamówiłam 2 raz skusiłam sie na zakup z ogłoszenia 24h i recepta bez recepty, w obu przypadkach po wpłaceniu kasy zero kontaktu, leków tez brak, dodam ze mam 2 dzieci zdrowych,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne
TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 
729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przyszły dzisiaj moje tabletki  wszystko oryginalne i mogłam zawartość sprawdzić zamawiałam od 799-725-306 dziś zaczynam


Ja chciałam napisać tylko tyle że jest to rzetelna pani zamówiłam tabletki w piątek prosiłam aby paczka była na sobotę i była przywiózł kurier poczteksem o 11 paczka była już u mnie pani wysłała mi zdjęcia mms-em  i przy kurierze sprawdziłam zawartość wszystko się zgadzało tabletki miałam w blistrze myślę że kuracja się udała ale w środę idę na usg dla pewności pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po co wypisujesz takie  bzdury tylko poczta polska ma sprzwdzenie zawartosci  PRZED ZAPLATA
zaden kurier czy pocztex  i widzisz jak wpadlas oczywiscie to pani z koncowka 306 jest taka uczciwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co wypisujesz takie  bzdury tylko poczta polska ma sprzwdzenie zawartosci  PRZED ZAPLATA
> zaden kurier czy pocztex  i widzisz jak wpadlas oczywiscie to pani z koncowka 306 jest taka uczciwa


Tak jest uczciwa a pocztex  to to samo co poczta polska paczkę  nadaje się  na poczcie tylko wysyłki maja również dostarczane w sobotę jeśli się nie znasz to się doinformuj a potem oczerniaj uczciwe osoby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A wystarcz w gogle wpisać pocztex sprawdzenie zawartości ale to trzeba być osobą inteligentną a nie niedouczoną oszustką po gimnazjum .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tab. Tylko z zobaczeniem zawartości przed zaplata. Ktos posiada? Tylko i wyłącznie od kogoś kto zamawial na wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie tab. Tylko z zobaczeniem zawartości przed zaplata. Ktos posiada? Tylko i wyłącznie od kogoś kto zamawial na wow.


A może masz wątpliwości, czy powinnaś je kupić? Jeżeli chcesz pogadać z mamą trójki dzieci- zapraszam na forum, napisz e- maila lub zadzwoń a może wtedy razem spróbujemy znaleźć dobre rozwiązanie dla Ciebie i Twojego dziecka? Daj sobie i jemu szansę :Smile:  Kasia
 e- mail 
kontakt@netporadnia.pl
tel. 58 6 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

ktos sprawdzil ponizszy kontakt?

799-726-306

Polecacie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A może masz wątpliwości, czy powinnaś je kupić? Jeżeli chcesz pogadać z mamą trójki dzieci- zapraszam na forum, napisz e- maila lub zadzwoń a może wtedy razem spróbujemy znaleźć dobre rozwiązanie dla Ciebie i Twojego dziecka? Daj sobie i jemu szansę Kasia
>  e- mail 
> kontakt@netporadnia.pl
> tel. 58 6 915 915


Nie, nie mam wątpliwości. O czym mam z Toba gadać ? Też mam troje dzieci, ale nie przyszłam tu o dzieciach gadać, tylko o aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> 
> ktos sprawdzil ponizszy kontakt?
> 
> 799-726-306
> 
> Polecacie?


Ja zamawiałam szybka paczka bardzo fajny kontakt Kobieta sama proponuje sprawdzenie zawartości dla mnie pozytywna osoba bo ma oryginalny lek zapakowany w oryginalny blister a nie w worek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie od pani z pod numeru  799-726-306 tabletki mam prosbe dla 

pewnosci prosze wstawic zdiecia  tabletek  tu na medyczke z moim imieniem 

JOWITA chce byc pewna ze ma pani ten lek 

nie mam czasu do stracenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ta pani z nr 306 wysyła instrukcje czy podaje telefonicznie . Proszę o pomoc od osób które u niej kupowały 
> Z góry dziekuje


Kupie od pani z pod numeru  799-726-306 tabletki mam prosbe dla 

pewnosci prosze wstawic zdiecia  tabletek  tu na medyczke z moim imieniem 

JOWITA chce byc pewna ze ma pani ten lek 

nie mam czasu do stracenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wspolczuje wszystkim kobietom ktore kupuja tabletki z internetu gdzie roji sie od oszustow, sama przez to przechodzilam. Prawie w 100% przypadkow nie maja RU bo niby skad???!! A bez tej tabletki aborcja to loteria. 
Pare miesiecy temu przeszlam koszmar, kupilam zestaw od takiego gnoja (zainteresowanym podam namiar) za prawie 500zl, zarzylam tabletki, krwawienie, dreszcze, bylam pewna ze nie jestem w ciazy. I tak przypadkiem miesiac pozniej okazuje sie ze ciaza trwa! 8tydzien. Szkoda slow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam problem zażyłam 12 tab arthertec i 1 ru i nie zadziałały co zrobić co wziąść silniejszego 
> Proszę pomóżcie


Skad to kupilas?? To na pewno nievbyla RU..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ma ktos moze na sprzedaz tabletki z mozliwoscia odbioru osobistego lub paczka pobraniowa z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia prosze o kontakt pala.masrkowa@onet.pl

----------


## Anna324

Potrzebujesz przerwać niechcianą ciążę dzwoń 883125454 my Ci pomożemy. Szybka paczka, dyskretna i bezpieczna. Dokładny opis zastosowania oraz możliwość konsultacji w razie pytań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobieta ktora prosilam o wstawienie zdiec z numeru 306 nie wstawiala zdiec 
ta oszustka tych tabletek nie ma dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukac 
jezeli cos zamawiacie poproscie o zdiecia z aktualna data oraz swoim imienie
uczciwa osoba je wysle oszust nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieta ktora prosilam o wstawienie zdiec z numeru 306 nie wstawiala zdiec 
> ta oszustka tych tabletek nie ma dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukac 
> jezeli cos zamawiacie poproscie o zdiecia z aktualna data oraz swoim imienie
> uczciwa osoba je wysle oszust nie


nie jest oszustką jet to bardzo uczciwa osoba mi wysłała fotkę przed zakupem a u listonosza sprawdziłam zawartość  więc nie oczerniaj jej bo to że jest twoją konkurencją (UCZCIWĄ) nie upoważnia cię do tego abyś ją obrzucała błotem trochę szacunku międzyludzkiego .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta kobieta nie wyslala mi zdiec bo nie ma czasu 
daj sobie spokuj 
strata czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta kobieta nie wyslala mi zdiec bo nie ma czasu 
> daj sobie spokuj 
> strata czasu


śmieszne jest to twoje obrzucanie błotem myślę że nawet do niej nie dzwoniłaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte na sztuki. Cena 10zł/szt. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info na mail: sylvik232@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny który to tydzien ciąży? Beta hcg 99,99. Prosze tylko o odpowiedz nie jestem zainteresowana tabletkami a odpowiedzią na która nie moge uzyskać nigdzie odpowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny który to tydzien ciąży? Beta hcg 99,99. Prosze tylko o odpowiedz nie jestem zainteresowana tabletkami a odpowiedzią na która nie moge uzyskać nigdzie odpowiedzi


nie masz norm na wyniku ? wujek google też nie wywala żadnych wyników po wpisaniu "normy beta HCG'' ?

3 LP --- 5 – 50 mIU/ml
4 LP --- 5 – 426 mIU/ml
5 LP --- 18 – 7,340 mIU/ml
6 LP --- 1,080 – 56,500 mIU/ml
7 – 8 LP --- 7, 650 – 229,000 mIU/ml
9 – 12 LP --- 25,700 – 288,000 mIU/ml
13 – 16 LP --- 13,300 – 254,000 mIU/ml
17 – 24 LP --- 4,060 – 165,400 mIU/ml
25 – 40 LP --- 3,640 – 117,000 mIU/ml
kobiety nie w ciąży: <5.0 mIU/ml
kobiety po menopauzie: <9.5 mIU/ml

PS. LP - ostatnia miesiączka (z ang last period)

----------


## Alicja46



----------


## Alicja46

> 


witam serdecznie do sprzedania mam arthrotec oraz arthrotec forte tabletki oryginalne na dowód zdjęcie powyżej .Paczka wysyłana jest za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielę w czasie kontaktu telefonicznego pozdrawiam. Telefon 534-647-425 Alicja

----------


## Alicja46

> 


witam serdecznie do sprzedania mam arthrotec oraz arthrotec forte tabletki oryginalne na dowód zdjęcie powyżej .Paczka wysyłana jest za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielę w czasie kontaktu telefonicznego pozdrawiam. Telefon 534-647-425 Alicja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

12szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt :   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebujesz przerwać niechcianą ciążę dzwoń 883125454 my Ci pomożemy. Szybka paczka, dyskretna i bezpieczna. Dokładny opis zastosowania oraz możliwość konsultacji w razie pytań.


Anno, żyj i daj żyć innym. Nawet tym najmniejszym  :Smile: 
 kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam serdecznie do sprzedania mam arthrotec oraz arthrotec forte tabletki oryginalne na dowód zdjęcie powyżej .Paczka wysyłana jest za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielę w czasie kontaktu telefonicznego pozdrawiam. Telefon 534-647-425 Alicja


Alu, żyj i daj żyć innym- tym najmniejszym też! Pozdrawiam Cię ciepło Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Alu, żyj i daj żyć innym- tym najmniejszym też! Pozdrawiam Cię ciepło Kasia


Kasiu, pilnuj własnej dupy i daj żyć innym  :Smile:  nawet tym największym  :Smile:

----------


## netKarolina

> nie masz norm na wyniku ? wujek google też nie wywala żadnych wyników po wpisaniu "normy beta HCG'' ?
> 
> 3 LP --- 5 – 50 mIU/ml
> 4 LP --- 5 – 426 mIU/ml
> 5 LP --- 18 – 7,340 mIU/ml
> 6 LP --- 1,080 – 56,500 mIU/ml
> 7 – 8 LP --- 7, 650 – 229,000 mIU/ml
> 9 – 12 LP --- 25,700 – 288,000 mIU/ml
> 13 – 16 LP --- 13,300 – 254,000 mIU/ml
> ...


A nie możesz po prostu iść do lekarza???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję pilnie komplet oryginalnych tabletek od WOW kopec_k@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli któraś szuka uczciwego źródła to polecam 724-658-276 zamawiałam byłam w 13 tygodniu pomogła mi paczka przyszła pocztą za pobraniem i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość bardzo miła Pani pomocna w czasie stosowania widać po tym co mówi że ma spora wiedzę na temat tych tabletek pozdrawiam Asia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DZIEWCZYNY NIE WPLACAJCIE PIENIEDZY NA TO KONTO JA ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA

OSZUSCI

34 1140 0000 4002 0051 0005 1315

Dane odbiorcy:
Joanna Słowiańska
ul. Wojciecha z Brudzewa 12a
51-601 Wrocław

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadłaś ??? 

Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży ? 

Wspieramy legalną i bezpieczną aborcję!!!. Jeśli mieszkasz w kraju, gdzie kobieta nie ma dostępu do bezpiecznej aborcji, najlepiej i najbezpieczniej jest wykonać ją samodzielnie do 9-10 tygodnia ciąży używając dwóch leków Mifepristonu (znane też jako tabletka aborcyjna, RU 486) oraz Mizoprostolu (Cytotec, Arthrotec).
W ten sposób wykonana medyczna aborcja jest skuteczna w ponad 97%.
Jeśli mieszkasz w kraju, w którym nie ma dostępu do bezpiecznej aborcji, a chciałabyś ją wykonać przy użyciu Mifepristonu i Mizoprostolu zadzwoń pomogę !!!

GDYBYM NIE ODBIERAŁA PROSZĘ O KRÓTKĄ WIADOMOŚĆ O TREŚCI TABLETKI 

na nr 536_ 853_531

BEZPIECZNIE, BEZ POWIKŁAŃ I KOMPLIKACJI

OFERUJE WSZYSTKIE ZESTAWY PORONNE DOSTĘPNE NA RYNKU POLSKIM . ,ARTHROTEC CYTOCET RU 486 MIFEPRISTONE MIZOPROSTOL MISOPROSTOL 
WSZYSTKIE ŚRODKI SĄ POCHODZENIA APTECZNEGO

ZESTAWY KTÓRYMI DYSPONUJE TO

1.zestaw to 12 tab arthrotecu cena 180zł
2.zestaw to 12 tabletek arthrotec + jedna tabletka mifepristone (ru486) cena 350 zł

3.zestaw to 12 tabletek cytotec + jedna tabletka mifepristone (ru486) cena 550 zł

ZESTAWY TABLETEK PORONNYCH KTÓRE POSIADAM ZAWIERAJĄ PO 200 mg MISOPROSTOLU
(ARTHROTEC , CYTOTEC)

Jestem osoba z kilkuletnim doświadczeniem w sprawie aborcji farmakologicznej .

Z Mojej strony oferuje
-pewne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
-tabletki oryginalne w blistrach
-stały kontakt telefoniczny
-możliwości otwarcia paczki przed zapłatą 
-indywidualnie dobieram leki pod osobę
-dyskrecja 100%
-szybki powrót do miesiączki
-expresowa wysyłka 

MOJE OGŁOSZENIE BYĆ MOŻE SKIEROWANE JEST DO CIEBIE telefon czynny 24h

Telefon: Iza 536_853_531

JEŚLI ZDECYDOWAŁAŚ SIĘ NA USUNIĘCIE PŁODU, JESTEM GOTOWA POMÓC OD ZARAZ.
CHCESZ ZACZERPNĄĆ WIADOMOŚCI NA TEMAT ABORCJI KIERUJ PYTANIA POD NR WYSTARCZY ŻE NAPISZESZ SMS O TREŚCI TABLETKI ODDZWONIĘ UWAGA NA INTERNETOWYCH LEKARZY I NACIĄGACZY KAŻDA PACZKA PRZEZ NAS WYSYŁANA JEST Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED DOKONANIEM PŁATNOŚCI
LEK PROSTO Z APTEK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny zestaw z women on web 8+1 na 2 blistrach - zdjęcia info na email pobranie i sprawdzenie zawartości nie bój się sprawdzać co jest w paczce masz do tego prawo bo taka opcja jest zaznaczona przy wysłaniu do ciebie zestawu porównaj zdjęcia z zawartością żadnych wcześniejszych przelewów tylko pobranie płatne kurierowi! iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupiłam osobiście dwa razy artherok i zażyłam raz 12 tabl pod język , drugim razem 14 
dopochwowo i nie zadziałało . Miałam wszystko oryginalne ze sprawdzeniem wiec nie mam do nikogo
pretensji . Trzecim razem kupiłam na women i zadziałało wiec nie traccie ani kasy ani czasu tylko 
zamawianie na women czekałam ok 10 dni wiec polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny czy zamawial ktos z tego numeru??? telefon: 570__743__546. Pan wysyła paczkę za pobraniem mozna otworzyć i sprawdzic zawartość , dodatkowo oferuje pomoc 24/h nie wiem co robic czy zamawiać czy nie. Podaje sie jako Damian pomóżcie zamawial ktos u niego???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

8szt. czystego Misoprostolu bez RU ale lepsze jak Artrotec 360zł po kontakcie wysyłam zdjęcia sprawdzenie zawartości paczki płatne przy odbiorze. lilarejek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 8szt. czystego Misoprostolu bez RU ale lepsze jak Artrotec 360zł po kontakcie wysyłam zdjęcia sprawdzenie zawartości paczki płatne przy odbiorze. lilarejek@gmail.com


następna "inteligentna inaczej"

Czym 200mcg misoprostolu różni się od 200 mcg misoprostolu w Arthrotecu ???? To za mała ilość tabletek , i za taką cenę !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne
TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. lub 12 za 450 wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911 

MARZENA

JESLI KTOS CHCE TO WIECEJ ZDIEC NA EMAIL

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć,

Mam opakowanie Arthrotecu to jest dwadzieścia sztuk tabletek.
Dziewczyna miała go wykorzystać, ale natura nas wyprzedziła i skończyło sie naturalnym poronieniem. I chawła Bogu.
Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany to mogę odsprzedac całe opakowanie 20 sztuk - za 200 zł + koszta przesyłki albo 12 sztuk za 120 zł + koszta przesyłki.
To jest mój mail: kredo.meta@op.pl.
Nie chce zarobić, chodzi o odzyskanie pieniedzy które sami wydalismy.
Moge zrobić zdjecie na dowód.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jeśli któraś szuka uczciwego źródła to polecam 724-658-276 zamawiałam byłam w 13 tygodniu pomogła mi paczka przyszła pocztą za pobraniem i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość bardzo miła Pani pomocna w czasie stosowania widać po tym co mówi że ma spora wiedzę na temat tych tabletek pozdrawiam Asia


Zamawiałam paczka ok polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po przeczytaniu różnych komentarzy byłam wystraszony co będzie jak przyjdą tabletki bo raz już mnie oszukano ze strony ogłaszamy 24 Pan od numeru 733. Tu tabletki przyszły 419 zł z przesyłka . Wzięłam pierwsza 24 h wcześniej miałam tylko raz biegunkę ,  dziś skończyłam brać wszystko na początku myślałam "no nieeee znów mnie oszukano " ale jednak AK okazało się ze tabletki działają. Boli mnie brzuch lecą skrzepy wreszcie sukces mimo pierwszego oszusta.  Dziewczyny polecam Pana w 100 %.  Jeszcze jedna kwestia dla tych ciekawych musiałam usunąć ciążę by móc być dawca nerki dla mojej mamy to było najważniejsze by mieć ją ciągle przy sobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny czy zamawial ktos z tego numeru??? telefon: 570__743__546. Pan wysyła paczkę za pobraniem mozna otworzyć i sprawdzic zawartość , dodatkowo oferuje pomoc 24/h nie wiem co robic czy zamawiać czy nie. Podaje sie jako Damian pomóżcie zamawial ktos u niego???




Kup ze strony skleptp.pl ja kupiłam 3 dni temu działa nie masz czego się obawiać. Wcześniej pan mi warsntowal ze 100 %  kontaktu ciągłego itp a tu dupą wziął 300 zł i koniec tabletki do dupy i kasa poszła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten facet z ogłaszamy 24 to oszust. Paczka owszem za pobraniem przyszła ALE leki były postawione nic oryginalnego w nich. Zero kontaktu mimo obietnic ze będzie stały nie odbiera telefonów nie odpisuje . Wiza 300 zł i po sprawie. Nie dajmy się oszukiwać przez takich chamow którzy wykorzystują to ze jestem w dużym problemie.  Każda ma indywidualne powody by robić to co robi ale nie dajemy się oszukać . Pan ze sklepu internetowego skleptp.pl godny polecenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja swoje tabletki zamówiłam bo numer dostałam z polecenia od kuzynki która też korzystała nie żałuję wszystko się udało .Bardzo fajny kontakt z Panią była  pomocna uczciwa osoba godna polecenia 724-658-276

----------


## kbrzoza

posiadam tabletki z Women on Web , wiecej info na kbrzoza123788@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec na sztuki. Cena do uzgodnienia. Info sylvik232@gmail.com tel. 513023488

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam tan wczesnoporonne dostałam 8 tab okraglych i jedna taka podluzna z napisem R2 czy któraś z was miała z nią styczność czy pomogla ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na stronie women on web jest napisane co i jak z tymi tabletkami a mam pytanie skad je masz??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiłam tan wczesnoporonne dostałam 8 tab okraglych i jedna taka podluzna z napisem R2 czy któraś z was miała z nią styczność czy pomogla ?


skąd to kupiłaś ? R2 to tabletka na nadciśnienie, oszuści często używają jej jako imitacji RU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skąd to kupiłaś ? R2 to tabletka na nadciśnienie, oszuści często używają jej jako imitacji RU


Tabletki zamowilam na stronie skleptp.pl koleżanka miała stad i jej pomogły te 8 sa takie same jak tamte jej... Czy jesli wezmę te 8 to pomogą ? Dodam ze jestem w zagrożonej ciąży i jest to 9-11 tydz wiec  juz nie mam czasu a tym bardziej pieniędzy ;(... Jestem załamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nr tel pana od którego dostałam tab +48796107461

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

Przesylka dochodzi max 2 dni

10szt  Cytotec 400zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt : 729264911 Marzena

----------


## alex01

Jestem załamana, nie wiem gdzie mam pisać i nawet co...
Najprawdopodobniej jestem w niechcianej ciąży. Od ponad tygodnia nie jestem w stanie normalnie funkcjonować, mam napady lęku, płacz, pretensja do samej siebie. Jestem w tym sama, nawet nie myslę, żeby powiedzieć komuś o tym, dlatego tu piszę. 
Robiłam dwa testy ciążowe jeden tydzień po stosunku, a drugi po 8 dniach- oba wyszły negatywne tylko że robiłam je zazwyczaj po południu i możliwe, że wtedy było za niskie stężenie... Najgorsze jest to, że nie wiem, czy to już nie jest ciąża urojona, czy co, ale widzę, że moje piersi się powiększymy i wyszły chyba żyłki + pobolewa mnie jajnik... Co do spóźniające się okresu to nie moge nic powiedzieć, bo mam bardzo nieregularne miesiączki najczęsciej występuje co dwa miesiące.
Jutro idę do ginekologa, oby się okazało że to moja chora paronoja.
Moje pytanie, czy uważacie, że jak sie zapytam ginekologa czy byłby w stanie jakoś mi pomóc z tym, to czy nie zostane wyrzucona z gabinetu...
Przepraszam za głupie pytania, ale ja już trace głowe.

----------


## Tamara75

*Oryginalny zestaw z women on web 8+1 na 2 blistrach cena info po wymianie email iwonamatti@gmail.com*

----------


## roksawoj

Nie nauczyli Cię co to kondon? Masz 17 lat i jeszcze o tym nie wiesz? I mówisz ze o czym innym marzysz? Jak byś tak chciała ukończenia stydiów to byś dopilnowała żeby się na nie dostać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec
Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza. 
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z Twoim imieniem
Tel. 731 058 416
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


jestem już po myślę że już nie jestem w ciąży, mogę polecić uczciwa pani paczka ze sprawdzeniem mi bardzo pomogła teraz tylko usg ale jestem pewna że już jest po :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Możliwość wysyłki. Mail: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki 8+1 z wow. Cena 450zl. Meil jolcia547@wp.pl

----------


## kbrzoza123788@wp.pl

mam tabletki z women on web, jezeli ktos chce kontakt na kbrzoza123788@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię - sprzedam, jak na targu rybnym...
Ludzie tu chodzi o życie
Czy zastanawiacie się nad jego wartością...
Dostaniesz te parę stówek i co...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne zamówione z Women on Web. Nie zażyłam ich poniewaz okazało sie ze jednak nie jestem w ciązy. Kontakt pod numerem gg:59540747. Zaufane żródło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM 
tabletki poronne zestaw mifepristone 200mg 1szt= misoprostol 200mg 8szt oryginalne,zainteresowanym na  meila zdjecia,wysyłka za pobraniem z mozliwoscia otworzenia,odbiór osobisty
agataagata96@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć. sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne zamówione z Women on Web. Nie zażyłam ich poniewaz okazało sie ze jednak nie jestem w ciązy. Kontakt pod numerem gg:59540747. Zaufane żródło.


podaj meila lub sie skontaktuj zainteresowana 
moj meil agarpl@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem już po myślę że już nie jestem w ciąży, mogę polecić uczciwa pani paczka ze sprawdzeniem mi bardzo pomogła teraz tylko usg ale jestem pewna że już jest po


Nie bądź taka pewna siebie bo może się okazać, że jednak nadal jesteś. Twój arthrotec mógł nie zadziałać, a wiesz dlaczego? Pewnie, nie! To Ci wyjaśnię, arthrotec prawidłowo dawkowany, doustnie daje tylko 70% szansy, że zabieg się uda, a z tego co tu wyczytałam na wcześniejszych stronach, większość zażywa go źle więc szanse powodzenia są jeszcze mniejsze. Tak więc radzę nie słuchać głupot, które wciskają handlary sprzedające arthrtotec tylko wejść na stronę WOW i tam przeczytacie o tym co ja napisałam, a także o tym, że to zestaw z RU + Misoprostol daje 99% szans udanego zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bądź taka pewna siebie bo może się okazać, że jednak nadal jesteś. Twój arthrotec mógł nie zadziałać, a wiesz dlaczego? Pewnie, nie! To Ci wyjaśnię, arthrotec prawidłowo dawkowany, doustnie daje tylko 70% szansy, że zabieg się uda, a z tego co tu wyczytałam na wcześniejszych stronach, większość zażywa go źle więc szanse powodzenia są jeszcze mniejsze. Tak więc radzę nie słuchać głupot, które wciskają handlary sprzedające arthrtotec tylko wejść na stronę WOW i tam przeczytacie o tym co ja napisałam, a także o tym, że to zestaw z RU + Misoprostol daje 99% szans udanego zabiegu.


Nie mam pojęcia o co ci chodzi wydaje ci sie że wszystko wiesz najlepiej a ja jestem po usg i po ciąży nawet śladu niema więc zachowaj swoje cięte riposty dla siebie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Taka informacja dla sprzedających - w trójmieście policja zatrzymała kilka dni temu (wiadomość na trojmiasto.pl z 13 czerwca) sprzedawcę, lekarza i pielęgniarkę planujących dokonać chemicznej aborcji...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taka informacja dla sprzedających - w trójmieście policja zatrzymała kilka dni temu (wiadomość na trojmiasto.pl z 13 czerwca) sprzedawcę, lekarza i pielęgniarkę planujących dokonać chemicznej aborcji...


A ja już kiedyś pisałam o odbiorze osobistym i co wyszło na moje?????
 nie wiem jak byłabym zdesperowana nie zdecydowałabym się na spotkanie z kimś w takiej sprawie ...
trzeba robić takie rzeczy dyskretnie:
- sprawdzić czy osoba sprzedająca ma faktycznie te srodki (najlepiej poprosić o zdjęcie z datą)
- nigdy nie płacić przelewem z góry tylko przy odbiorze u listonosza i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości (dlatego potrzebne nam to zdjęcie o które prosiliśmy żeby teraz móc porównać czy przyszło to co powinno a nie mydło lub gazety jak już kiedyś Panie pisały co dostały)

W TEN SPOSÓB NIKT WAS NIE OSZUKA!!!!

przerabiałam to na sobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam pojęcia o co ci chodzi wydaje ci sie że wszystko wiesz najlepiej a ja jestem po usg i po ciąży nawet śladu niema więc zachowaj swoje cięte riposty dla siebie .


To nie cięta riposta tylko rada. Tobie się może udało, ale to nie oznacza, że wszystkim się uda. Gdybyś była mniej oporna na wiedzę to weszłabyś na stronę WOW i przeczytała informację z pewnego źródła jak to naprawdę wygląda to z artrotheckiem oraz posty dziewczyn tu na forum, którym się nie udało i powtarzały zabieg kilkakrotnie. Tak więc droga handlaro nie siej propagandy i nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd. Ja tylko napisałam aby każdy miał świadomość, że arthrotec nie jest tak dobry jak się pozornie uważa i co jest lepsze czyli zestaw od Womenek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie cięta riposta tylko rada. Tobie się może udało, ale to nie oznacza, że wszystkim się uda. Gdybyś była mniej oporna na wiedzę to weszłabyś na stronę WOW i przeczytała informację z pewnego źródła jak to naprawdę wygląda to z artrotheckiem oraz posty dziewczyn tu na forum, którym się nie udało i powtarzały zabieg kilkakrotnie. Tak więc droga handlaro nie siej propagandy i nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd. Ja tylko napisałam aby każdy miał świadomość, że arthrotec nie jest tak dobry jak się pozornie uważa i co jest lepsze czyli zestaw od Womenek.


nie jestem jak to ujęłaś handlarą po prostu lek stosowałam sama i od podszewki wiem jak to wygląda a słowo pisane nic dla mnie nie znaczy bo są to statystyki wyssane z palca ja ary stosowała 2 razy 4 lata temu i całkiem niedawno i zarówno w jednym jak i drugim zastosowaniu pomógł więc droga pani jest to lek który pomaga jeśli ktoś jest w stanie dobrać ci odpowiednią dawkę sposób zastosowania i odpowiednie odstępy czasowe bo to co jest w necie 3 razy po 4 tab to zwykła lipa jest i dlatego wielu kobietom nie pomaga mam przyjaciółkę która w 17 tygodniu brała art i wszystko się udało a co do zestawu z wow ja go nie neguje po prostu wiem że wiele paczek jest zatrzymywanych zwłaszcza teraz przed tym zjazdem w wawie .

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli potrzebujesz szybko i bezpiecznie sprawdzonego zestawu poronnego, który został sprawdzony przez wiele pań ze skutkiem pozytywnym to zadzwoń pod numer 883125454 - Wszystkiego się dowiesz, możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem lub sprawdzeniem zawartości, bądź odbiór osobisty. Nie zamawiaj od oszustów i naciągaczy, których wiedza opiera się na domysłach. Zamów produkt, który jest bezpieczny dla zdrowia i skuteczny w 100%.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Mam do odspżedania tabletki z WoW oryginalne. Zaszłam w ciąże lecz niestety jestem już po 12 tygodniu ciąży ( za późno doszły ).
Pierwsze które zamówiłam nie dotarły do mnie niestety. Drugie przyszły już za późno. Dlatego chcę je teraz odsprzedać osobie która 
bardzo ich potrzebuje. Cena to 500zł . Za pierwsze dałam 400 za drugie też . Chcę żeby chociaż częsć kwoty mi się zwróciła.
Możliwy jest odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic-Sosnowca. Mój adres email : kucharzyk_katarzyna@tlen.pl
Pozdrawiam 
Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> Mam do odspżedania tabletki z WoW oryginalne. Zaszłam w ciąże lecz niestety jestem już po 12 tygodniu ciąży ( za późno doszły ).
> Pierwsze które zamówiłam nie dotarły do mnie niestety. Drugie przyszły już za późno. Dlatego chcę je teraz odsprzedać osobie która 
> bardzo ich potrzebuje. Cena to 500zł . Za pierwsze dałam 400 za drugie też . Chcę żeby chociaż częsć kwoty mi się zwróciła.
> Możliwy jest odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic-Sosnowca. Mój adres email : kucharzyk_katarzyna@tlen.pl
> Pozdrawiam 
> Kasia


Co za ściema.... 12 tydzien to nie jest żadna granica, ja sama robiłam w czternastym. Poza tym, gdy nawet jedna przesyłka nie dojdzie, to druga Womenki wysyłają ZA DARMO! Nieładnie tak żerować na czyimś nieszczęściu !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,20174, numer serii B09978
WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI
Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
mam do sprzedania tabletki zamówione ze strony womenhelp, tabletki oryginalne, zapakowane w kopercie, nie ruszałam ich jeszcze, na prośbę mogę rozpakować, zrobić zdjęcia lub zostawić. Możliwy również odbiór osobisty i rozpakowanie tego przy mnie.

Sprzedaję bo miałam trochę komplikacji,w skrócie: zamówiłam zestaw z womenonweb, niestety pierwszy zestaw zatrzymano w cle, womenki wysłały drugi, ale bardzo sie bałam, że i ten zostanie zatrzymany, a byłam juz w 12 tygodniu, więc dla pewności zamówiłam nierejestrowaną z womenhelp. Okazało się, że na szczeście z womenonweb doszła, wykorzystałam ją i dlatego z womenhelp mogę sprzedać.
Znajduje się tam jedna tabletka mifepristone i 8 misoprostol ( prawdopodobnie nawet 12 tych tabletek, bo pisały mi, że ze względu na zaawansowanie ciąży wyślą troche więcej)

Ponadto z zestawu, który ja wykorzystałam zostały mi jeszcze 4 tabletki misprostol, które też mogę dołożyć, mi są już niepotrzebne, wystarczyło 8, a też przyszlo mi ich 12.

Cena 450 zł, ale warto, ja wykonywałam w 14 tygodniu i na prawdę działają, chociaż się bałam jak cholerka  :Smile: 

Kontakt pod mail: emmwu21@gmail.com
Oczywiście tam możemy ustalić wszystko dokładniej jak i mogę podać dokładniejsze informacje o mnie np. telefon, nie chcę by był on na forum publicznym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam taki mały dylemat związany z tabletkami podobnymi a ciąża... Mianowicie chodzi mi o to że 11.05.16 r. byłam w szpitalu i dostałam tabletki na poronienie bo moje dziecko było zbyt chore by mogło samodzielnie przeżyć... Wadą cewy mózgowej... Teraz po prostu boje się że mogę być znów w ciąży bo okresu nadal nie mam... Czy może być tak że teraz moje dziecko będzie znów  chore po takich tabletkach choć nie było wady genetycznej. Chce również wspomnieć że normalnie urodziłam i tylko zostałam wyczyszczona.... Nie dość tego biorę tabletki antyalergiczne i nie wiem czy będą mieć jakiś niepożądany wpływ na płód??? Proszę pomóżcie rozwiać moje wątpliwości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 1 zestaw tabletek potrzebnych do przeprowadzenia aborcji farmakologicznej: 

- jedna tabletka Mifepristone (RU486) 
- 8 tabletek Misoprostol

Do 12 tygodnia szansa na powodzenie wynosi 97%.
Sprzedaję, ponieważ otrzymałam dwie paczki z womenonweb(pierwszą zatrzymali w cle i doszła z opóźnieniem, a w tym czasie została wysłana druga).

Cena 400 zł możliwa do małej negocjacji.
Wysyłka za pobraniem gratis, polecony priorytet.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania 1 zestaw tabletek potrzebnych do przeprowadzenia aborcji farmakologicznej: 
> 
> - jedna tabletka Mifepristone (RU486) 
> - 8 tabletek Misoprostol
> 
> Do 12 tygodnia szansa na powodzenie wynosi 97%.
> Sprzedaję, ponieważ otrzymałam dwie paczki z womenonweb(pierwszą zatrzymali w cle i doszła z opóźnieniem, a w tym czasie została wysłana druga).
> 
> Cena 400 zł możliwa do małej negocjacji.
> Wysyłka za pobraniem gratis, polecony priorytet.


mail: monikaaa341@gmail.com

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Witam,
> mam do sprzedania tabletki zamówione ze strony womenhelp, tabletki oryginalne, zapakowane w kopercie, nie ruszałam ich jeszcze, na prośbę mogę rozpakować, zrobić zdjęcia lub zostawić. Możliwy również odbiór osobisty i rozpakowanie tego przy mnie.
> 
> Sprzedaję bo miałam trochę komplikacji,w skrócie: zamówiłam zestaw z womenonweb, niestety pierwszy zestaw zatrzymano w cle, womenki wysłały drugi, ale bardzo sie bałam, że i ten zostanie zatrzymany, a byłam juz w 12 tygodniu, więc dla pewności zamówiłam nierejestrowaną z womenhelp. Okazało się, że na szczeście z womenonweb doszła, wykorzystałam ją i dlatego z womenhelp mogę sprzedać.
> Znajduje się tam jedna tabletka mifepristone i 8 misoprostol ( prawdopodobnie nawet 12 tych tabletek, bo pisały mi, że ze względu na zaawansowanie ciąży wyślą troche więcej)
> 
> Ponadto z zestawu, który ja wykorzystałam zostały mi jeszcze 4 tabletki misprostol, które też mogę dołożyć, mi są już niepotrzebne, wystarczyło 8, a też przyszlo mi ich 12.
> 
> Cena 450 zł, ale warto, ja wykonywałam w 14 tygodniu i na prawdę działają, chociaż się bałam jak cholerka 
> ...


dziewczyny
oryginalny zestaw WHW kosztuje 75 euro a to jest nie wiecej niż 350 zł, ktoś was nabija w butelkę o całą 100

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,2017, numer serii B09978
WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI
Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem bardzo zadowolona 724.658.276 babka wysyła ze sprawdzeniem za pobraniem  orginalnie fabrycznie zapakowane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Mam do odsprzedania tabletki oryginalne ze strony wow. Dlaczego chce je sprzedać ?? Niestety czas oczekiwania od 4 do 11 dni przedłużył się do 20. Aktualnie jestem w 12 tyg ciąży. .. pogodziłam się z tym widocznie tak miało być  :Wink:  tabletki przyszły do mnie dzisiaj mam je oryginalnie zapakowane. W razie potrzeby mogę wysłać zdjęcia z tabletkami z dowolnym napisem jaki sobie dana osoba zażyczy  :Wink:   tak jak wiele z was ja też kilka razy zostałam oszukana a kwota jaką wydawałam na tabletki nie trafione przerosła moje oczekiwania :/ 

Tabletki sprzedam za kwotę za jaką sama je kupiłam czyli koszt około 380 zł razem z kosztami przelewu. 

Wysyłam dowolną forma. Zestaw to 8 tabletek misoprostalu oraz 1 tabletka misofesine. 

Kontakt.  517534120 gdybym nie odbierała proszę o sms. Odpisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem bardzo zadowolona 724.658.276 babka wysyła ze sprawdzeniem za pobraniem  orginalnie fabrycznie zapakowane


ja również dostałam oryginalne tab uczciwa osoba

----------


## Ola_Korczakowska

Witam. Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Nie chcę się rozpisywać dłużej. Odbiór osobisty województwo śląskie. Zainteresowanych zapraszam na kontakt mailowy : ola_korczakowska@wp.pl

Poniżej zdjęcie :




Z poważaniem
Ola

----------


## MArgaReta

Cześć, postanowiłam tu napisać, bo też byłam w takiej sytuacji jak Wy. Przerwałam skutecznie ciążę w 8 tygodniu dzięki tabletkom od pani spod nr tel 883125454. Było to tydzień temu, a wczoraj byłam u ginekologa na kontrolnym usg i nie ma ani śladu po ciąży czyli nastąpiło poronienie całkowite. Także polecam z czystym sumieniem, bo wcześniej się nadziałam na ofertę oszustki i nie zadziałało nic kompletnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## aleksandra90580@wp.pl

Cześć mam do sprzedania oryginalne tabletki ze strony women on W. Koszt 360 zł ( koszt darowizny ) Polska ma od 80 do 90 euro. Plus koszty wysyłki. Wysyłka w dowolny sposób. Kontakt- prosze o wiadomości emal. 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oddam zestaw z WOW zamówiony kilka miesięcy temu ponieważ postanowiłam go nie używać. Proszę o kontakt na maila osoby zainteresowane, nie interesuje mnie co z nim zrobicie. Wysyłam pierwszej osobie, która się odezwie, wysyłka płatna 20zł paczka priorytet. Kontakt daga8998@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oddam zestaw z WOW zamówiony kilka miesięcy temu ponieważ postanowiłam go nie używać. Proszę o kontakt na maila osoby zainteresowane, nie interesuje mnie co z nim zrobicie. Wysyłam pierwszej osobie, która się odezwie, wysyłka płatna 20zł paczka priorytet. Kontakt daga8998@interia.pl


Super że go nie użyłaś. Wywal go najlepiej i nie ułatwiaj zagubionym dziewczynom zabijać swoje własne dzieci. Ściskam Cie wirtualnie. :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki a-kare.   Wiecej  nfo snowkim24@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

PONIZEJ ZDJĘCIE Z MOIM NUMEREM TELEFONU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. informacje na mail: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie zestaw najlepiej z wow , odbiór Częstochowa lub jutro 12/07 Warszawa

Ktoś coś ? 
kontakty tab-12@wp.pl

----------


## Zadowolona123456

Zamawiałam zestaw od tej pani haniahelp@wp.pl
Wszystko w jak najlepszym porządku.
Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Ania Szczęśliwa!!!

Witam
ja również zamawiałam z nr 883125454 i faktycznie zadziałało  :Smile:  polecam

----------


## AsikaiRomek

info po nawiązaniu kontaktu email iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Moglybyscie mi napisać jakiegoś sprawdzongo sprzedawcę arthrotecu? Jestem w 6 tyg chce przerwać ciaze. Proszę o numery tel i cenę . Z gory dziękuje :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Moglybyscie mi napisać jakiegoś sprawdzongo sprzedawcę arthrotecu? Jestem w 6 tyg chce przerwać ciaze. Proszę o numery tel i cenę . Z gory dziękuje


Cześć ja zamawiałam od tej pani 724 658 276 paczka przyszła było sprawdzenie zawartości  
i płaciłam u listonosza  wszystko było ok  czekam na weekend zeby zacząć branie tabletek bo w tygodniu ciągle praca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Cytotec

Sprzedam Cytotec - najlepszy na poronienie. W jeden dzień i masz po sprawie zarówno jeśli chodzi o dostawę jak i to drugie  :Smile: 
tel. 883 125 454

----------


## P.W.

> Sprzedam Arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl


Dziwny temat bo ja tam zamuwilam i jak tylko odebralam przesylke to zero kontaktu z ta pania. I zero instrukcji jak brać!!! koszmarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,

Ja kupowałam od arthrotec50.pomoc@op.pl
Dostałam przesyłkę, z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą. U mnie wszystko przebiegło bez zarzutu i chłopak był przy mnie cały czas. 

Poza tym, dostałam wspracie i wszystkie informacje co i jak. 
Mówie wam dziewczyny nie bawcie się w żadne lewe recepty bo narażacie nie tylko same siebie ale również i lekarzy wystawiających. Lepiej brać od zaufanego źródła. Ja ten kontakt dostałam z polecenia od znajomej która była w podobnej sytuacji co ja.
Tabletki były oryginalnie zapakowane z data waznosci chyba 2018 albo 2019. Instrukcja po polsku.

----------


## sonia123560

Hej odkupie tylko zestaw z wow, proszę o jakis kontakt lub namiary.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej odkupie tylko zestaw z wow, proszę o jakis kontakt lub namiary.


hej, w którym tyg. ciąży jesteś???

----------


## Hania1982

haniahelp@wp.pl

jedyne działające tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, poszukuję oryginlnego zestawu z wow, zamówiłabym sama jednak przeraza mnie czas oczekiwania...potrzebuję sprawdzone leki, mam dwójkę małych dzieci i zabieg musi udac sie bez komplikacji...prosze o pomoc uczciwe osoby. jeden zestaw zamówilam i nie dotarł wiec wiecej nie dam sie oszukac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata*.

Tel. 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,
oddam za równowartość wpłaconej darowizny 350zl (80 Euro) zapakowaną oryginalnie i nie otwieraną paczkę z women on web. Na życzenie przesyłam zdjęcia itp. Kontakt tylko mailowy: paczka.wow@onet.pl
Odbiór Kraków.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nettle

hej, jeśli któraś ma namiary na uczciwe sprzedawcę mifepristone'u i arthrotec to poproszę, jeśli któraś też już ma taki niepotrzebny zestaw to poproszę o kontakt, odkupię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.

Tel.   697.003.991
Email :   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie zestaw do wykonania zabiegu w domu. Zależy mi na czasie. 
Proszę o kontakt na email
oliwia.alo19@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej, jeśli któraś ma namiary na uczciwe sprzedawcę mifepristone'u i arthrotec to poproszę, jeśli któraś też już ma taki niepotrzebny zestaw to poproszę o kontakt, odkupię


534.647.425 ja tutaj kupowałam i mi się udało załatwić sprawę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog pełen zakres usług-bezbolesne przywracanie cyklu-zapewniamy pełną anonimowość i poszanowanie godności osobistej Pacjentki.
-kontakt:dr Adam 798-787-500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata*.

Tel. 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Magdaaaa

Pomóżcie.. Czy sam arthrotec zadziała zadziała.. Proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> haniahelp@wp.pl
> 
> jedyne działające tabletki.


Sam arthrotec zadziała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Misoprostol czysty ilość 10 tab. z tego 4 tab są od women on web i 6 innego producenta to nie Arthrotec to czysty Misoprostol cena 350zł sprawdzenie/pobranie lilarejek@gmail.com dla zdecydowanych zdjęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania 1 zestaw tabletek potrzebnych do przeprowadzenia aborcji farmakologicznej: 
> Możesz podać namiary na siebie? 
> - jedna tabletka Mifepristone (RU486) 
> - 8 tabletek Misoprostol
> 
> Do 12 tygodnia szansa na powodzenie wynosi 97%.
> Sprzedaję, ponieważ otrzymałam dwie paczki z womenonweb(pierwszą zatrzymali w cle i doszła z opóźnieniem, a w tym czasie została wysłana druga).
> 
> Cena 400 zł możliwa do małej negocjacji.
> Wysyłka za pobraniem gratis, polecony priorytet.


Możesz podać kontakt do siebie potrzebuje tych tabletek bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ginekolog pełen zakres usług-bezbolesne przywracanie cyklu-zapewniamy pełną anonimowość i poszanowanie godności osobistej Pacjentki.
> -kontakt:dr Adam 798-787-500



Panie Adamie,

Popełnia Pan przestępstwo, grozi Panu więzienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec . Opakowanie 20sztuk z paragonem z apteki . tanio . zapewniam pomoc po wysylce . pomoglam juz 2dziewczynom - jestem polecana osoba . 
Masz pytanie? Napisz : Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sam arthrotec zadziała?


Tak jesli masz odpowiednią ilosc i wiesz jak uzyc . Jesli chcesz porozmawiać lub kupic to moj mail 
Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki . mam 3 x 12 sztuk . moge wyslac 3zestawy dla 3 pan . tanio . na wszystkie pytania odpowiem na meilu . 
Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Magdaaaa

Chyba oszaleje z tej niepewności.. Czekam na przesyłkę.. Jak na boskie zamiłowanie tak bym chciala mieć już to za

----------


## Magdaaaa

> Hej ja swoje tabletki zamówiłam bo numer dostałam z polecenia od kuzynki która też korzystała nie żałuję wszystko się udało .Bardzo fajny kontakt z Panią była  pomocna uczciwa osoba godna polecenia 724-658-276


Ja czekam na przesyłkę od tej pani.. Obym dziś dostała i dzialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja czekam na przesyłkę od tej pani.. Obym dziś dostała i dzialam


Świetnie się handlarze reklamuja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moge polecic pani kamile. Szybka wysylka paczka zgodna z opisem.  Kontakt z ta pania przez maila. 
Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl
Ja po napisaniu dostałam jej nr do kontaktu.  Szczerze polecam

----------


## Alicja W.

> Sam arthrotec zadziała?


Witaj
tak zadziałał. Musisz mieć odpowiedni sposób ja od tej Pani dostałam instrukcję i podziałało, bo wcześniej od innej pani zamawiałam i z inną instrukcją nie podziałało. Więc polecam od tej pani 88 312 54 54

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Magdaaaa

Hej podzielę się moim doświadczeniem jeśli to komuś pomoże... Zakupiłam od pani która się tu ogłasza art forte owszem przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia.. Ale informacji żadnych.. Kontakt się urwał. Wiec zasięgnelam porady z wow czy whw jak zarzyc..dodatkowo kilka info dostałam od pani Kamili.. Wzięłam 3#4szt krwawilam jak normalnie podczas miesiaczki ból brzucha i trochę mazi.. W nocy sam ból brzucha i kropelki jakieś.. Straszno mnie ze nie zadziałało.. Żebym wzięła kolejna dawkę bym się ie szła do lekarza bo się wyda itp a ja poszłam dziś do pani dr bo martwiłam się zrobiła usg i badanie i ciąży nie ma. Mało tego tak mnie podebrala że kapla się że brałam tab... Kazała mi dużo dziś pić bo brzuch dalej boli a tak że wszystko ok. Morał taki ze strasznie drogo trzeba płacić a jak nie kupisz to żadnego wsparcia nie dostaniesz... Szkoda bo w takich sytuacjach Trzeba sobie pomagać..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthro**c. Tanio. Pomoge po otrzymaniu paczki . Wioletta.malec3113@adresik.net

----------


## Violetta 32

> Hej podzielę się moim doświadczeniem jeśli to komuś pomoże... Zakupiłam od pani która się tu ogłasza art forte owszem przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia.. Ale informacji żadnych.. Kontakt się urwał. Wiec zasięgnelam porady z wow czy whw jak zarzyc..dodatkowo kilka info dostałam od pani Kamili.. Wzięłam 3#4szt krwawilam jak normalnie podczas miesiaczki ból brzucha i trochę mazi.. W nocy sam ból brzucha i kropelki jakieś.. Straszno mnie ze nie zadziałało.. Żebym wzięła kolejna dawkę bym się ie szła do lekarza bo się wyda itp a ja poszłam dziś do pani dr bo martwiłam się zrobiła usg i badanie i ciąży nie ma. Mało tego tak mnie podebrala że kapla się że brałam tab... Kazała mi dużo dziś pić bo brzuch dalej boli a tak że wszystko ok. Morał taki ze strasznie drogo trzeba płacić a jak nie kupisz to żadnego wsparcia nie dostaniesz... Szkoda bo w takich sytuacjach Trzeba sobie pomagać..


Dlatego warto zamawiać w sprawdzonych źródłach z pełną instrukcją i mieć ten komfort psychiczny żeby nie musieć się zastanawiać czy się udało czy nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec cena 500 zł za 12 tabletek lub  350 za 10 wysyłam poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego warto zamawiać w sprawdzonych źródłach z pełną instrukcją i mieć ten komfort psychiczny żeby nie musieć się zastanawiać czy się udało czy nie.


Dlatego ja szczerze polecam pania kamile . sprawdzona bardzo uczciwa pani . to jej mail Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego ja szczerze polecam pania kamile . sprawdzona bardzo uczciwa pani . to jej mail Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl


hej a ja zamawiałam od pani Ali i mi się udało jestem mega zadowolona zapłacilam dopiero jak sprawdziłam  czy to to i było ok polecam bo fajna konkretna osoba 534-647-425

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. Możliwy odbiór osobisty.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Tel 511.600.651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania tabletki z wow. Nie zdecydowałam się na ich użycie. Możliwa wysyłka (tez za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena: 300 zł (tyle za nie zapłaciłam). Kontakt do mnie: emciaw@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię Arthrotec-tylko poważne oferty,płatność przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.email:MingA71@interia.pl

----------


## Kamila Dorota Jaczyty

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Oszukana32

> Dlatego ja szczerze polecam pania kamile . sprawdzona bardzo uczciwa pani . to jej mail Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl


Witam,
odradzam "zakupy" u pani kamili, zostalam oszukana.
Tyle w temacie.

----------


## Elwira z Katowic

> Witam,
> odradzam "zakupy" u pani kamili, zostalam oszukana.
> Tyle w temacie.


Wspolczuje Ci kochana  :Frown:  ja mialam to szczescie, ze trafilam na uczciwa osobe choc tez mialam obawy naciac sie na oszusta po takich wpisach co tu leca.... i mi sie wszystko pozytywnie powiodlo..... na przesylke czekalam tylko 1 dzien..... wszystko poszlo tak jak powinno..... moge Ci podac nr tel do tych ludzi 883125454 mozesz powiedziec, ze masz nr od elwiry

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> odradzam "zakupy" u pani kamili, zostalam oszukana.
> Tyle w temacie.


Pani elwira najezdza na ludzi a potem podaje swój nr ! Cholera handlara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wspolczuje Ci kochana  ja mialam to szczescie, ze trafilam na uczciwa osobe choc tez mialam obawy naciac sie na oszusta po takich wpisach co tu leca.... i mi sie wszystko pozytywnie powiodlo..... na przesylke czekalam tylko 1 dzien..... wszystko poszlo tak jak powinno..... moge Ci podac nr tel do tych ludzi 883125454 mozesz powiedziec, ze masz nr od elwiry


Numer należy do kolejnej złodziejki juz kilka oso. Oszulala !!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 2 op arthrotecu . sprzedam . Zostaw maila lub nr tel odezwe sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie 20 szt . tanio . prosze o sms lub telefon 575 823 497. Tylko powazne wiadomosci. S.

----------


## Robert z Wadowic

> Numer należy do kolejnej złodziejki juz kilka oso. Oszulala !!!!!!


Pani Kamilo pisze Pani minutę po minucie posty w środku nocy i myśli Pani, że ludzie są tak głupi i nie widzą jak Pani się wybiela? Naskakuje Pani jak pchła z mordą i oszczerstwami w kierunku osób, którzy tu jak wytestowałem są najprawdopodobniej jedynym uczciwym źródłem. Pilnuje Pani swojego ogródka i dalej wysyła Pani jak tu dziewczyny wcześniej pisały jakieś witaminki w okrągłym pudełeczku na zatrzask. A od tych ludzi proszę się odpimpać, bo nam również pomogli i takie pierdoły o "oszustwach" schowa sobie Pani do kieszenie, bo na przestrzeni ok. 3 lat miałem przyjemność korzystania z ich zestawów parokrotnie i nigdy się nie zawiodłem. Ten sam nr tel - samo to mówi przez siebie. 
A Pani - Pani Kamilo - może się schować z brakiem doświadczenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Kamilo pisze Pani minutę po minucie posty w środku nocy i myśli Pani, że ludzie są tak głupi i nie widzą jak Pani się wybiela? Naskakuje Pani jak pchła z mordą i oszczerstwami w kierunku osób, którzy tu jak wytestowałem są najprawdopodobniej jedynym uczciwym źródłem. Pilnuje Pani swojego ogródka i dalej wysyła Pani jak tu dziewczyny wcześniej pisały jakieś witaminki w okrągłym pudełeczku na zatrzask. A od tych ludzi proszę się odpimpać, bo nam również pomogli i takie pierdoły o "oszustwach" schowa sobie Pani do kieszenie, bo na przestrzeni ok. 3 lat miałem przyjemność korzystania z ich zestawów parokrotnie i nigdy się nie zawiodłem. Ten sam nr tel - samo to mówi przez siebie. 
> A Pani - Pani Kamilo - może się schować z brakiem doświadczenia


Brawo za autoreklame i samoobrone  :Wink: widac ze sama sb piszesz posty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brawo za autoreklame i samoobrone  widac ze sama sb piszesz posty


Boże co za idiotka nie potrafi krytyki przyjac na klate tylko dalej skacze  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,

Posiadam do odsprzedania zestaw z Women on Web.
Mifepristone 200 mg x 1 szt. oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg x 8 szt. firmy a-Kare.
Dzisiaj odebraliśmy wraz żoną ten zestaw, który zamówiliśmy 07 lipca. Zanim jednak otrzymaliśmy zestaw to pierwsza przesyłka została zatrzymana przez Urząd Celny Zabrze. Następnie zamówiliśmy z internetu, gdzie zostaliśmy oszukani na 380 zł, aż w końcu w obawie, że kolejna przesyłka, którą Women wysłało za darmo na inny adres w Polsce centralnej, zdecydowaliśmy się na wyjazd na Słowację do kliniki w Levice, gdzie zapłaciliśmy 370 EUR za zabieg. 
Zatem łącznie z paliwem, winietą i noclegiem cały ten stres kosztował prawie 3 tyś. zł.
Teraz chcielibyśmy odzyskać choć część tej ogromnej kwoty, która bardzo mocno nadwyrężyła nasz budżet i dlatego odsprzedamy zestaw za 1000 zł. 
Z góry przepraszam, że tak drogo, ale naprawdę proszę o zrozumienie.
Wysyłka naturalnie na mój koszt wraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 
Wyślę zdjęcia dokumentujące oryginalność zestawu i odpowiem na wszystkie pytania by udowodnić prawdziwość zestawu.
E-Mail: zizizazibi@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukasz arhtrotecu? Zapraszam . Racjonalna cena . Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci. Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny niesamowite ale jednak ! Pisalam wiele wiadomości w koncu znalazlam konkretna pania . dostalam arthrotec spoko cena ciagly kontakt wiec z czystym sumieniem POLECAM  sama powiedzialam jej ze ja tu polece. Więc jeśli szukacie kogos sprawdzonego i uczciwego to podsylam numer 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny 2 razy próbowałam usunąć ciążę artrotehem i nic jestem w 4 tygodniu smak gorzki rdzenie w środku masakra wydałam 400 zł i nic dopiero za 3 razem wzięłam cytotec 3 x 4 tab i się udało nie kupujcie artroteh to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny niesamowite ale jednak ! Pisalam wiele wiadomości w koncu znalazlam konkretna pania . dostalam arthrotec spoko cena ciagly kontakt wiec z czystym sumieniem POLECAM  sama powiedzialam jej ze ja tu polece. Więc jeśli szukacie kogos sprawdzonego i uczciwego to podsylam numer 575 823 497


Nie żerujcie na nieszczęściu kobiet. Uważajcie!!!
Jest niemal niemożliwe usunąć ciąże za pomocą arthrotecu...niemożliwe, a jeszcze można zaszkodzić sobie lub płodowi, który prawdopodobnie zostanie uszkodzony, a nie usunięty.

Chcecie arthrotec czy misoprostol wyślijcie faceta do lekarza z rzekomym bólem żołądka lub krzyżowej czy lędźwiowej części kręgosłupa dostaniecie receptę za około 60 zł., a następnie próbujcie i prawdopodobnie narobicie więcej szkód sobie i dziecku, które prawdopodobnie się narodzi... i to na pewno nie zupełnie zdrowe.

Słuchajcie zdesperowane kobiety, koleżanki...
bez mifepristone nie da się skutecznie usunąć ciąży.
200 mg mifepristone jest po prostu niezbędne, pamiętajcie!!!
W Polsce jest on niedostępny, w zagranicznych aptekach też...uważajcie.
Możecie go dostać np. w klinice na Słowacji, ale nikt wam ich nie da do ręki.

Uważajcie 99% to oszuści, którzy kosztem waszego zdrowia/ życia chcą zgarnąć łatwą kasę.

----------


## Zdziwiona1919

> Dziewczyny 2 razy próbowałam usunąć ciążę artrotehem i nic jestem w 4 tygodniu smak gorzki rdzenie w środku masakra wydałam 400 zł i nic dopiero za 3 razem wzięłam cytotec 3 x 4 tab i się udało nie kupujcie artroteh to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto


Co Ty za głupotki koleżanko piszesz - w 3 czy 4 tygodniu nie da się usunąć ciąży. Płód jest zbyt mały i w tym okresie wzięłabyś ru + 100 tabletek cytotecu a i tak byś nie poroniła! Tak to właśnie jest jak ktoś się nie zna a pierdzieli farmazony. Płód musi mieć odpowiedni rozmiar, żeby skurcze macicy go wydaliły. 3-4 tydzień to jest stanowczo za wcześnie tabsy przelecą przez organizm i spudłują nie powodując porządanego skutku!

Ja brałam arthrotec i mi pomogło. Mojej siostrze też. A z kolei po zestawie z wow-u nic się nie podziało. Tu nie chodzi o to co bierzesz tylko o sposób i wiedzę  :Smile: ))))
Nara czapka niedouki  :Smile: ))

----------


## Karolina :)

Hej!
Jakby ktoś się wachał zapraszam na w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

Hej!
Jakby ktoś się wachał zapraszam na w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest niemal niemożliwe usunąć ciąże za pomocą arthrotecu...niemożliwe, a jeszcze można zaszkodzić sobie lub płodowi, który prawdopodobnie zostanie uszkodzony, a nie usunięty.

Chcecie arthrotec czy misoprostol wyślijcie faceta do lekarza z rzekomym bólem żołądka lub krzyżowej czy lędźwiowej części kręgosłupa dostaniecie receptę za około 60 zł., a następnie próbujcie i prawdopodobnie narobicie więcej szkód sobie i dziecku, które prawdopodobnie się narodzi... i to na pewno nie zupełnie zdrowe.

Słuchajcie zdesperowane kobiety, koleżanki...
bez mifepristone nie da się skutecznie usunąć ciąży.
200 mg mifepristone jest po prostu niezbędne, pamiętajcie!!!
W Polsce jest on niedostępny, w zagranicznych aptekach też...uważajcie.
Możecie go dostać np. w klinice na Słowacji, ale nikt wam ich nie da do ręki.

Uważajcie 99% to oszuści, którzy kosztem waszego zdrowia/ życia chcą zgarnąć łatwą kasę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co Ty za głupotki koleżanko piszesz - w 3 czy 4 tygodniu nie da się usunąć ciąży. Płód jest zbyt mały i w tym okresie wzięłabyś ru + 100 tabletek cytotecu a i tak byś nie poroniła! Tak to właśnie jest jak ktoś się nie zna a pierdzieli farmazony. Płód musi mieć odpowiedni rozmiar, żeby skurcze macicy go wydaliły. 3-4 tydzień to jest stanowczo za wcześnie tabsy przelecą przez organizm i spudłują nie powodując porządanego skutku!
> 
> Ja brałam arthrotec i mi pomogło. Mojej siostrze też. A z kolei po zestawie z wow-u nic się nie podziało. Tu nie chodzi o to co bierzesz tylko o sposób i wiedzę ))))
> Nara czapka niedouki ))


Nie pierdziel głupot i nie rób kobietom wody z mózgu...nie da się skutecznie usunąć tylko miso albo arthroteckiem nie i koniec. 50% kobiet po takim zabiegu ląduje w szpitalu, drugie 50% modli się, że może się uda, że może ból przejdzie...gów...o nie przejdzie i nie uda się. 
A jak się uda dziękujcie... ale nie wiem czy Bogu... po prostu dziękujcie

----------


## Zdziwiona1919

> Nie pierdziel głupot i nie rób kobietom wody z mózgu...nie da się skutecznie usunąć tylko miso albo arthroteckiem nie i koniec. 50% kobiet po takim zabiegu ląduje w szpitalu, drugie 50% modli się, że może się uda, że może ból przejdzie...gów...o nie przejdzie i nie uda się. 
> A jak się uda dziękujcie... ale nie wiem czy Bogu... po prostu dziękujcie



Dziwne, bo akurat z 15 moich koleżanek z bliskiego otoczenia zażywało w tym ja i moja siostra i wszystkim nam pomogło  :Big Grin:  bez żadnych szpitali i innych bonusów ponadprogramowych. Nawet kumpela w 11 tyg to brała i wszystko poszło przy drugiej dawce.
Laski uważajcie, bo tu naciągary same piszą te posty i nakręcają na RU, które po prostu jest ZBYTECZNE!!!!!  :Big Grin:  no i wiecie o co chodzi  :Wink:  nie dajcie się sobą manipulować.

----------


## nowa12345

> Laski uważajcie, bo tu naciągary same piszą te posty i nakręcają na RU, które po prostu jest ZBYTECZNE!!!!!  no i wiecie o co chodzi  nie dajcie się sobą manipulować.


Popieram!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziwne, bo akurat z 15 moich koleżanek z bliskiego otoczenia zażywało w tym ja i moja siostra i wszystkim nam pomogło  bez żadnych szpitali i innych bonusów ponadprogramowych. Nawet kumpela w 11 tyg to brała i wszystko poszło przy drugiej dawce.
> Laski uważajcie, bo tu naciągary same piszą te posty i nakręcają na RU, które po prostu jest ZBYTECZNE!!!!!  no i wiecie o co chodzi  nie dajcie się sobą manipulować.


Nie pierd...ol głupot. Nie mydl oczu kobietom, które rozpaczliwie szukają ratunku.
Tani chłam nigdy nie pomoże.
Drogie koleżanki albo kliniki na Słowacji lub w Niiemczech (w Niemczech nie polecam... drogo i trzeba czekać)
lub w ostateczności zestaw z Mifepristone... najlepiej od Women.
Nie cudujcie i szukajcie oryginalnych zestawów - jest ich tylko kilka na polskim rynku.

Cytoteci i inne preparaty zostały zgłoszone do CBŚ jako środki ogólnego dostępu zagrażające zdrowiu i życiu, a handel nimi w nowej interpretacji, po za aptekami jest zabroniony.
Nie dajcie się naciągnąć oszustom.

Uważajcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze chwilę oszuści pomyślą i napiszą, że nieprawda, że 30 kobiet skorzystało... 15 sióstr i 15 kuzynek i wszystkie czuły się dobrze i wszystkim pomogło.
Nie ufajcie, nie dzwońcie, nie zamawiajcie i nie ryzykujcie własnego życia.
Nie warto.

Szukajcie pomocy z Women on Web lub w klinikach - uważajcie na oszustów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze chwilę oszuści pomyślą i napiszą, że nieprawda, że 30 kobiet skorzystało... 15 sióstr i 15 kuzynek i wszystkie czuły się dobrze i wszystkim pomogło.
> Nie ufajcie, nie dzwońcie, nie zamawiajcie i nie ryzykujcie własnego życia.
> Nie warto.
> 
> Szukajcie pomocy z Women on Web lub w klinikach - uważajcie na oszustów.


Kobiety w tym ja zamawiaja tu arthrotec i nikomu nic nie jest.  Nikomu nic sie nie stalo wiec sie nie wpierdalaj .... Wciskasz takie sciemy zw sie rZygać chce . jak bedziemy chcialy to bedziemy sb zamawiać arthrotec czy cytotec a jakby bylo nas stac na kliniki to bysmy tu na forum nie byly . wiec jak ci nie pasuje to wynocha i nie mać ludziom w glowach !!*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec . prosze o sms lub telefon 575 823 497. Tylko powazne wiadomosci

----------


## wpaula383

Sprzedam artrotec zostało mi po kuracji 8tab odsprzedam tanio orginalne na pewno. Jechałam po nie 200km ponieważ dwa razy tez zostałam oszukana dziewczyny nie kupujcie w ciemno szkoda pieniędzy jeżeli macie jak to lepiej się spotkać i kpic pewnie mnie oszukal Pan z Gdanska i pani tez była z gdanska jak dobrze pamiętam.jezeli  ktoras jest w takiej sytuacji i chce wziasc te tab to piszczie do mnie jak będę mogla to wespre pomoge tez bylam w takiej sytuacji ale już mam to za sobą wiem jak to jest prze...j..eba..ne

----------


## wpaula383

zapomniałam chyba z wrazenia podac email mój email to wpaula383@gmail.com

----------


## Sprawdzone Tabletki

Sprawdzone tabletki poronne -> 883125454.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ! Przejrzałam pełno stron dotyczące zakupu zestawu poronnego ale ciężko wybrać tą,która nie oszuka. Dlatego jeżeli któraś z Was ma to już za sobą i zaufane źródło to proszę o info kwiatuszek8201@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Netporadnia ja czy ty
Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam na prawde uczciwa pania 575 823 497. Dostalam art w orginalnym opakowaniu z ulotka i nawet paragonem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sorawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
10 tabletek 350
12 tabletek 450
Kontakt 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Misoprostol czysty ilość 10 tab spokojnie ci się uda jeśli nie przekroczyłaś 9 tyg zdjęcia dla zainteresowanych sprawdzenie-pobranie 350zł lilarejek@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
posiadam do sprzedaży oryginalny zestaw ze strony women on web.
Posiadałam dwa, ponieważ jeden został zatrzymany przez Urząd Celny w Zabrzu i doszedł z opóźnieniem, gdy WOW wysłały już drugi.
Zestaw jest w prawie 100% skuteczny.
Więcej informacji oraz zdjęcia dostępne pod adresem e-mail:
renatapogodaa@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> Polecam na prawde uczciwa pania 575 823 497. Dostalam art w orginalnym opakowaniu z ulotka i nawet paragonem


a ja od tej pani dostałam jakieś tabletki luzem i bez żadnej instrukcji jak brać itp także nie dajcie się nabrać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ja od tej pani dostałam jakieś tabletki luzem i bez żadnej instrukcji jak brać itp także nie dajcie się nabrać


Wszyscy ja polecaja a pani oczernia z zazdrości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ja od tej pani dostałam jakieś tabletki luzem i bez żadnej instrukcji jak brać itp także nie dajcie się nabrać


Ja też jakiś syf od niej dostałam i musiałam drugi raz zamawiać. Pomógł facet z onlineabortion.wp.pl  skomplikowany zakup bo facet ostrożny jest ale warto bo zestaw identyko jak od wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też jakiś syf od niej dostałam i musiałam drugi raz zamawiać. Pomógł facet z onlineabortion.wp.pl  skomplikowany zakup bo facet ostrożny jest ale warto bo zestaw identyko jak od wow.


Jestescie banda wrednych suk . sprzedalam 5 paczek . wszystkie ze spr zawartosci i wszystkie panie zadowolone ! A wy cholerne handlary oczerniacie mnie bo same sie reklamujecie! !! Bezczelnosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestescie banda wrednych suk . sprzedalam 5 paczek . wszystkie ze spr zawartosci i wszystkie panie zadowolone ! A wy cholerne handlary oczerniacie mnie bo same sie reklamujecie! !! Bezczelnosc


SprzedALAm paczki tylko ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Wszystkie panie zadowolone i otrzymaly pomoc . polecaja mnie a zazdrosne handlary i oszustki oczerniaja bo nie moga sprzedac swojego syfu i kogos oszukac . 575 823 497. To moj nr . jesli ktos jest zainteresowany zapraszam udowodnie swoja wiarygodnośc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec.  Oryginalne opakowanie 20 sztuk 2blistry . kontakt pod nr 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wspolczuje Ci kochana  ja mialam to szczescie, ze trafilam na uczciwa osobe choc tez mialam obawy naciac sie na oszusta po takich wpisach co tu leca.... i mi sie wszystko pozytywnie powiodlo..... na przesylke czekalam tylko 1 dzien..... wszystko poszlo tak jak powinno..... moge Ci podac nr tel do tych ludzi 883125454 mozesz powiedziec, ze masz nr od elwiry


Ty podobno ok ale drogo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tutaj macie namiar wysokie tygodnie , sprawdzenie zawartości, dyskretna wysyłka , zdjęcia, płatne przy odbiorze 
534-647-425

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tutaj macie namiar wysokie tygodnie , sprawdzenie zawartości, dyskretna wysyłka , zdjęcia, płatne przy odbiorze 
> 534-647-425


Jakie wysokie tygodnie ???!!! To jest max do 9/10 tygodnia!!! Chcesz kogos zabic !!!??? Klamstwa! !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania wiktorie z calego serca ! Wyslala paczke 24godz i przez caly czas pomagala telefonicznie . 575 823 497 . mozna dzwonić nawet pogadaf i sie pozalic . polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecajcie nikogo,kto nie szanuje życia. 
Same też nie niszczcie nowego człowieka. 
Pomyśl czy dziś byś tu była, gdyby Twoi rodzice zrobili by to, co Ty teraz zamierzasz??????????
Zawsze warto podjąć dobrą decyzję, której nigdy w życiu nie będziesz żałować.
To dziecko będzie Cię kochało, już Cię kocha. 
Pozdawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz pogadać zadzwoń tel anonimowy 586 915915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Anonimowy czat, od 17 do 24, netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

abletki poronne cytotec
Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sorawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
10 tabletek 350
12 tabletek 450
Kontakt 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszust !!!!!!! Ham i cwaniak !!!
Jesli nie chcecie byc oszukane nic nie kupujcie i nie sprzedawajcie mu !!
Dane : 
Kornel Kiżewski
Ul lubichowska 86/1
83-200
Starogard gdanski 
Nr konta 89 1060 0076 0000 3130 0141 7578
Numer tel 533 534 723 oszust !!!!!
Sprawe zgłosiłam na policje .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz dostać okres, a nie możesz z przyczyn ciazy... napisz angelika027@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mifepristone & Misoprostol od Women on Web
Witam serdecznie,

Posiadam do odsprzedania zestaw z Women on Web.
Mifepristone 200 mg x 1 szt. oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg x 8 szt. firmy a-Kare.
Odebraliśmy niedawno wraz żoną ten zestaw, który zamówiliśmy 07 lipca. Zanim jednak otrzymaliśmy zestaw to pierwsza przesyłka została zatrzymana przez Urząd Celny Zabrze. Następnie zamówiliśmy z internetu, gdzie zostaliśmy oszukani na 380 zł, aż w końcu w obawie, że kolejna przesyłka, którą Women wysłało za darmo na inny adres w Polsce centralnej, zdecydowaliśmy się na wyjazd na Słowację do kliniki w Levice, gdzie zapłaciliśmy 370 EUR za zabieg. 
Zatem łącznie z paliwem, winietą i noclegiem cały ten stres kosztował prawie 3 tyś. zł.
Teraz chcielibyśmy odzyskać choć część tej ogromnej kwoty, która bardzo mocno nadwyrężyła nasz budżet i dlatego odsprzedamy zestaw za 700 zł. 
Z góry przepraszam, że tak drogo, ale naprawdę proszę o zrozumienie.
Wysyłka naturalnie na mój koszt wraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 
Wyślę zdjęcia dokumentujące oryginalność zestawu i odpowiem na wszystkie pytania by udowodnić prawdziwość zestawu.

Cena: 700 zł. 
(Naturalnie z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości).

E-Mail: zizizazibi@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabl.Arthrotec.  cale opakowanie 20szt Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 sztuk Arthrotec  . plus ulotka i paragon . 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Kupiłam 2paczki Arthrotecu. 1 zuzylam ( dokladnie 16tabl) mam jedna cala paczke czyli 2listki - 20sztuk . sprzedam cale opakowanie. Kontakt na mailu 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI  MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Wioletta1987

Polecam tabletki z nr 883125454. Bezpieczne i działają :-) ja użyłam w 8tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania W. 575 823 497
Wysyłka 24h i świetny kontakt. Tabletki nawet z paragonem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki z Women Help Women , oryginalne 1+8
misiabelusia@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam tabletki z Women Help Women , oryginalne 1+8
> misiabelusia@wp.pl


A ja chętnie pogadam  :Smile: 
Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszam Kasia

----------


## Oszukana32

> Polecam pania W. 575 823 497
> Wysyłka 24h i świetny kontakt. Tabletki nawet z paragonem .


A ja szczerze odradzam bo tam zostalam oszukana. Juz wczesniej pisalam o tym a widze dalej ta pani sie oglasza rzeznia jakas. Dostalam jakies lewe tabletki wygladajace jak paracetamol ktore gowno pomogly a ciaza dalej trwa i teraz nie wiem czy nie urodze niepelnosprawne dziecko!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja szczerze odradzam bo tam zostalam oszukana. Juz wczesniej pisalam o tym a widze dalej ta pani sie oglasza rzeznia jakas. Dostalam jakies lewe tabletki wygladajace jak paracetamol ktore gowno pomogly a ciaza dalej trwa i teraz nie wiem czy nie urodze niepelnosprawne dziecko!!!!!!


Klamstwo zazdrosnej handlary i tyle!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2listki czyli 20 sztuk arthrotecu . Moge na maila albo mmsem wyslac zdjecia dla wiarygodnosci. 
kornela.korzen90@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie arthrotecu . 20tabletek . w srodku ulotka. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne CYTOTEC
Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ORYGINALNY CYTOTEC PROSTO Z APTEKI.

ODBIÓR OSOBISTY ORAZ WYSYŁKA.

12 SZT 400ZŁ

KONTAKT :  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotecu. Orginalne z paragonem z apteki. W srodku dwa blistry plus ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjecia mmsem lub mailem . wysle szybka paczka 24h.
575 823 497.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol 
Cena za 10 tabletek 350
Lub 12 za 450 zł proszę o SMS tabletki 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Cena 200 zl. 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Oryginalny zestaw z women on web

info po nawiązaniu kontaktu email iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec 20sztuk plus tabletka ru. Podobno 100 ÷ skuteczne. Podobno bo kupilam ale sie rozmyslilam - nie uzylam i chce sprzedac. Tylko zdecydowanej osobie
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . na wstepie powiem ze sledze to forum od czasu kiedy sama bylam w takiej sytuacji okolo 2tyg. Oglaszam sie pierwszy raz wiec darujcie mi handlarze drodzy komentarze oczerniajace mnie 
.
.
.
Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec plus tabletka ru. Jedyny ktory daje gwarancje przeprowadzenia udanego zabiegu.
Kontakt tylko telefoniczny: 601 654 456 / lub sms. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotecu oryginalny pfizer. 20sztuk- 2blistry. Wysylka ze spr zawartosci jak najbardziej.  Zapraszam 
575 823 497.
Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie prawda ze nie wracamy... Ja naprzyklad zamowilam paczke w piatek.dostalam wczoraj. 
Opakowanie artroteku 2listki a w srodku ulotka.kontakt z pania wiktoria mialam caly czas. Pol nocy wydzwabialam do niej bo bralam na noc tabletki. Przez caly czas moglam na nia liczyc . dopiero w piatek idę na kontrole do lekarza ale publicznie na forum chce napisac ze polecam pania i dziekuje za pomoc.  Polecam pania na ktora wy nie znajac jej rzucalyscie jakies oskarzenia.
Nie obchodzi mnie czy ta pani jest handlarzem czy nie . mi osobiście wyslala artrotek powiedziala jak brac i wsparła psychicznie a nie musiala. Dobrze ze mimo tego balaganu ktory tu jest klotni i wzajemnych oskarzen sa osoby warte zaufania.
Pani W. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

mam do odsprzedania oryginalny zestaw z women on web.
W skład zestawu wchodzi 1 tabletka mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostol.
Zestaw jest oryginalny, sprzedaję go, ponieważ otrzymałam 2 po tym jak na początku z jednym były problemy z Urzędem Celnym, a wykorzystałam tylko 1. Zestaw to praktycznie 100% skuteczności.
Kontakt i więcej informacji: zapraszam monikaaa341@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety zaufania pl to zwykli oszusci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos uczciwy posiada do sprzedania OxyContin w Warszawie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos uczciwy posiada do sprzedania OxyContin w Warszawie?


Kup arthrotec on ma w sobie duzo diklifenaku tez silnego przeciwbólowego leku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zwykly arthrotec. Cale opakowanie. Tanio . prosze dzwonic 781 278 014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec-  cale opakowanie 20szt .2listki po 10tabletek . moge wyslac zdjecia z data twoim imieniem godzina itp . racjonalna cena. Zadzwon lub napisz sms- oddzwonię 
507 652 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cale opakowanie arthrotecu . cale czyli 20sztuk. Z ulotka paragonem . jesli chcesz wysle zdjęcia z imieniem numerem data itp.
Sms lub tel 575 823 497. Wiktoria

----------


## WiktoriawiktoriaVikus

Wiecie co brak mi slow ! Mam faktycznie arthrotec. ..wysylam zdjecia ( ludzie chca zdjecia zeby uzyc do swoich potrzeb a udawaja ze chcą kupić. ...) z data imieniem itp...proponuje paczki ze spr zawartosci..mam ulotek paragon wszystko. Sprzedalam juz kilka paczek i panie do tej pory mi dziekuja... A wokol sami oszusci! Wyludzaja ode mnie zdjecia i sami ich uzywaja... Albo oszukuja ludzi i potem ktos az boi sie wejsc na forum..albo z zazdrości ze oni sprzedac swoich oszukanych tabletek sprzedac nie moga obsmarowuja innych ludzi... 
Jeszcze raz mowie ze mam arthrotec. Cala paczka. I jesli ktos chce zapraszam 575 823 497 lub na maila wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Zapraszam tylko zdecydowane osoby...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec paczka ze sorawdzeniem zawartosci cena 500 zł 12 tabletek wystarczy do udanej kuracji kontakt 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyczytalam ogloszenie na forum, zadzwonilam i błyskawicznie sie dogadalam. Pani wyslala mi paczkę kurierem dhl-u wczoraj dzis o 16 byla u mnie. Wiec szczerze mogę polecic pania wiktorie 575 823 497.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj, 23:39 #15468

cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 
501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw ru + arthrotec.  Jedyny dajacy gwarancje powodzenia . Wszystkie informacje na mailu.
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Wkurwiony28

Złodziejki i oszustki pier......!!!!
Ani pani wiktoria ani pani marzena nie są wiarygodnym źródłem, same sobie piszą posty wychwalające! Dziewczyny!!!! GÓWNO PRAWDA!!!! Po odbiorze kontakt się urywa i echo. A tabsy kompletnie nic nie zadziałały na moją dziewczynę!!!!!! I od jednej i od drugiej!!!! Jedna podała ch...wy sposób podania, druga nie podała wcale i ..uj.
Nie żałujcie pieniędzy na porządne tabletki z dobrych sprawdzonych od lat źródeł!!!! Te szmaty pojawiły się nagle "z dupy" i próbują z nowych nr tel dalej naciągać! Nie dajcie się naciągnąć s..om.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Złodziejki i oszustki pier......!!!!
> Ani pani wiktoria ani pani marzena nie są wiarygodnym źródłem, same sobie piszą posty wychwalające! Dziewczyny!!!! GÓWNO PRAWDA!!!! Po odbiorze kontakt się urywa i echo. A tabsy kompletnie nic nie zadziałały na moją dziewczynę!!!!!! I od jednej i od drugiej!!!! Jedna podała ch...wy sposób podania, druga nie podała wcale i ..uj.
> Nie żałujcie pieniędzy na porządne tabletki z dobrych sprawdzonych od lat źródeł!!!! Te szmaty pojawiły się nagle "z dupy" i próbują z nowych nr tel dalej naciągać! Nie dajcie się naciągnąć s..om.


Tak tak napewno facet pisze w imieniu swojej dziewczyny...co za sciema.jakiś zazdrosny handlarz ktory nie ma klientek obraza uczciwe sprzedawczynie.żałosny jestes

----------


## Wkurwiony28

> Tak tak napewno facet pisze w imieniu swojej dziewczyny...co za sciema.jakiś zazdrosny handlarz ktory nie ma klientek obraza uczciwe sprzedawczynie.żałosny jestes


nie bo tylko ty masz faceta ciotę, który nie potrafił po sobie posprzątać i załatwić co trzeba? Ja swoją kobietę wyręczam w takich sprawach. Przestań już naprawdę się tu produkować i nie tylko ja tu widzę pisałem o tobie złodziejko a więc oddaj mi pieniądze i idź do uczciwej pracy zapierdalać a nie oszukiwać ludzi!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie bo tylko ty masz faceta ciotę, który nie potrafił po sobie posprzątać i załatwić co trzeba? Ja swoją kobietę wyręczam w takich sprawach. Przestań już naprawdę się tu produkować i nie tylko ja tu widzę pisałem o tobie złodziejko a więc oddaj mi pieniądze i idź do uczciwej pracy zapierdalać a nie oszukiwać ludzi!!!!!


Tak ? To moze sie ujawnisz kim jestes??? Skoro zamawialiscie tabletki to do obu nas nr masz...czemu osobiście zadnych pretensji tylko klamstwa na forum ?? Czlowieku jestes śmieszny i zaklamany. Nie bede sie nawet z takim oszustem wdawac w dyskusje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec zwykly orginalnie zapakowany z paragonem z apteki. W srodku 2 listki czyli 20 tabletek i oczywiscie ulotka. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jedna paczke arthrotecu zwyklego z polskiej apteki. Kupilam dwie dla siebie jedna mi zostala. Mogę wyslac zdjecie z data mailem imieniem itp. Cena 250zl tyle za ile kupilam
kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki lub całe opakowanie. 15zł/szt. Całe opakowanie (20szt) 250zł. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości (koszt 22,65zł).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw na poronienie wszystko na dwóch blistrach nie luzem 8+1.  RU nigdy nie umiejscowione jest w oryginalnym zestawie osobno! Ktoś kto pisze że sprzeda ci Arthrotec oraz RU to kłamie, otrzymasz zamiast RU cokolwiek. 
RU to listek w combipacku tylko na 1 listku wraz z 4 szt Misoprostolu, nie daj się oszukać zamawiaj pewny zestaw! Info zdjęcia kontakt lilarejek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki lub całe opakowanie. 15zł/szt. Całe opakowanie (20szt) 250zł. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości (koszt 22,65zł).


 info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, potrzebuje tabletki poronne z wiadomego i uczciwego zrodla... Ktos kogos
 poleci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> posiadam do sprzedaży oryginalny zestaw ze strony women on web.
> Posiadałam dwa, ponieważ jeden został zatrzymany przez Urząd Celny w Zabrzu i doszedł z opóźnieniem, gdy WOW wysłały już drugi.
> Zestaw jest w prawie 100% skuteczny.
> Więcej informacji oraz zdjęcia dostępne pod adresem e-mail:
> renatapogodaa@gmail.com


Moge prosic tele kontaktowy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, potrzebuje tabletki poronne z wiadomego i uczciwego zrodla... Ktos kogos
>  poleci?


Ja polecam pania wiktorie. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 
501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KUPIŁAŚ TABLETKI, ALE WAHASZ SIĘ CZY JE POŁKNĄĆ?POZWÓL SOBIE NA ROZMOWĘ, ABY ROZWIAĆ WĄTPLIWOŚCI, TO NIC NIE KOSZTUJE, A NA PEWNO ROZWIEJESZ SWOJE WĄTPLIWOŚCI! 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec zwykly orginalnie zapakowany z paragonem z apteki. W srodku 2 listki czyli 20 tabletek i oczywiscie ulotka. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec cale opakowanie 20tabletek. Oryginalne z paragonem. W srodku ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjeci z data imieniem itp. Mozliwa wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec cale opakowanie 20tabletek. Oryginalne z paragonem. W srodku ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjeci z data imieniem itp. Mozliwa wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec firmy pfizer- orginalny z paragonem.
W srodku 2 blistry i ulotka. Cala paczka- 20 tabletek. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie . 
Wysylka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Kupuj pewny zestaw !!! Możesz paść ofiarą oszustwa! Patrz na zdjęcie bo to oryginalny zestaw 8+1
Napisz na email iwonamatti@gmail.com uzyskasz informacje. Termin od chwili decyzji max 3 dni. Poproś o zdjęcie na email z datą i godziną!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam tabletki z Women Help Women , oryginalne 1+8
> misiabelusia@wp.pl


Aktualne???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzona pani , ktora szczerze mogę polecic - 575 823 497. Pani wiktoria. 

Dostalam paczke kurierem w ciagu 24godzin , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . zeby sprawdzic pochodzenie poprosilam o paragon - tez mi go wyslala. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczka kurierem w ciagu 24godzin lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . dla pewnosci Skad jest dorzucam paragon. Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem lub mmsem 

Mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Tel 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw ru + arthrotec.  Jedyny dajacy gwarancje powodzenia . Wszystkie informacje na mailu.
> koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl


Ludzie to wredna wyrachowana oszustka. Nie kupujcie u niej. W poprzednim ogłoszeniu oferowała arthrotec plus RU. Ja u niej zamówiłam i dostałam tabletki w woreczku plus jedną udjącą RU czyli był to paracatamol albo coś innego. Poczytajcie sobie w internecie, że tabletka Ru jest nie do zdobycia w Polsce i można ją mieć tylko w zestawie od Womenek. Teraz sprzedaje niby sam arthrotec podrobiony bo na jej oszukane RU już nikt się nie nabiera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec . Oryginalny z polskiej apteki firmy pfizer . Opakowanie 20tabletek. Ulotka wewnatrz. Na zyczenie drzucam paragon. Pomoglam juz kilku dziewczyna które mnie polecaly. 
Wysylam paczke kurierem 24 h lub poczta polska oczywiście ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
Kontakt pod nr 575 823 497
Lub mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Wiola 123123123

wysyła tabletki do ssania w blistrze septolete przerobione na arthrotec + paragon na arthrotec!!!!!
UWAGA!!!!!!!

----------


## Wiola 123123123

oddawaj pieniadze gówniaro sprawę podaje do policji!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wysyła tabletki do ssania w blistrze septolete przerobione na arthrotec + paragon na arthrotec!!!!!
> UWAGA!!!!!!!


Haha komu tak zalezy zeby mnie oczernic?? Klamiesz i to jest nawet zabawne . jak mozna septolete przerobic?? Haha ...masakra czego to handlarz nie wymysli zeby kogos zniszczyc. 
Zapraszam na maila lub pod nr tel - wysle zdj arthrotecu  :Wink:  a wysylajac paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci nadal sie zastanawiam jak mialabym to zrobic. 
Udowodnij mi to klamczucho  :Wink:  najgorsze jest to ze wiem kim jestes ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie inteligentni i spostrzegawczy ( nikogo nie probuje obrazic)od razu zauwaza ze po kazdym moim wpisie ze sprzedam arthrotec pojawia się zaraz wpis jakiejs wrednej handlary ktora mnie obraza...po co to robisz ? Tak bardzo zazdrościsz ze panie do mnie pisza ? Pisza bo zadna z nich nie zostala oszukana ! Pisza bo im doradzam pomagam i wspieram . i to handlarzy tak bardzo chyba boli.
Wysylam zdjęcia z nr tel mailami datami ...wysylam paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Arthrotec z opakowaniu w blistrach z ulotka . 
Jak mialabym kogos oszukac ??? 
Te oskarzenia sa poprostu smieszne .... 
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl .- wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie inteligentni i spostrzegawczy ( nikogo nie probuje obrazic)od razu zauwaza ze po kazdym moim wpisie ze sprzedam arthrotec pojawia się zaraz wpis jakiejs wrednej handlary ktora mnie obraza...po co to robisz ? Tak bardzo zazdrościsz ze panie do mnie pisza ? Pisza bo zadna z nich nie zostala oszukana ! Pisza bo im doradzam pomagam i wspieram . i to handlarzy tak bardzo chyba boli.
> Wysylam zdjęcia z nr tel mailami datami ...wysylam paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Arthrotec z opakowaniu w blistrach z ulotka . 
> Jak mialabym kogos oszukac ??? 
> Te oskarzenia sa poprostu smieszne .... 
> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl .- wiktoria.


- aa.. Zgodzilam sie 2 razy nawet na odbior osobisty... Panie jechaly do mnie kawal drogi dostaly oryginalne paczki blistry z data waznosci nr serii i ulotki w srodku. Jedna chciala paragon na potwierdzenie i tez go otrzymala. - je tez niby oszukalam ? 
Nie rozumiem jak mozna kogos tak oczerniac bezpodstawnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakby ktos szukal arthrotecu to mam 1 opakowanie. Zwykly arthrotec. Wzielam 1opakowanie - wystraszylan sie ze nie zadzialalo i po 2 dniach zamowilam drugie . no i niepotrzebnie bo zanim doszło juz bylo po wszystkim .wiec sprzedam cale 20szt . kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

A co do p.wiktorii - kupilam od niej . paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 24godzinna. I tak jak pani pisze byla ulotka i oryginalna paczka.wiec ja ja moge szczerze polecic.

----------


## Sprytna

ta cala smieszna wiktoria i kornelia.korzen to jedna i ta sama baba!!!
i że niby co jedna handlara od drugiej zamawiala tabsy? i że niby jeden zestaw na zapas? hahahahah nie moge tu ze smiechu

arthrotec nie działa!!! nawet jakbyście 50 tabletek zżarły!.
wiem ze zaraz wiktoria napisze w imieniu laski ktorej sie udalo ze to nie prawda, ale cóż tak tu bedzie na tym forum dopóki nie będzie mozna pisac z zalozonego konta na maila i sie podpisywac jako ktokolwiek  :Big Grin:  a glupie dziewczyny myslisz ze lykna twoje pochwaly na sama siebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ta cala smieszna wiktoria i kornelia.korzen to jedna i ta sama baba!!!
> i że niby co jedna handlara od drugiej zamawiala tabsy? i że niby jeden zestaw na zapas? hahahahah nie moge tu ze smiechu
> 
> arthrotec nie działa!!! nawet jakbyście 50 tabletek zżarły!.
> wiem ze zaraz wiktoria napisze w imieniu laski ktorej sie udalo ze to nie prawda, ale cóż tak tu bedzie na tym forum dopóki nie będzie mozna pisac z zalozonego konta na maila i sie podpisywac jako ktokolwiek  a glupie dziewczyny myslisz ze lykna twoje pochwaly na sama siebie?


Widac ze jakis malolat to pisał.  A dzieciom tlumaczyl sie nikt nie bedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec. Cala paczke . pfizer . 2listki w srodku -20 tabletek. Chetnie odsprzedam - calosc . 
Moge wyslac zdjęcia z imieniem data itp.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

Hej!
Interesuje Cię inne rozwiązanie? Zapraszam do netporadni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 tabletek arthrotecu zwykłego. Oryginalne blistry ulotka .moge wyslac zdjecia maila mmsa itp. Możliwa przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub wysylka kurierem 24h. Wszystkie informacje i zdjęcia na mailu katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny arthrotec opakowanie 20tabl. Ulotka wewnątrz. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci .
575 823 497 . / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Magdalena Popowska
ul. Galileusza 2/44
67-200 Głogów
lissi6@wp.pl

Gówniara zamowila arthrotec. .. Nie chciala podac nr tel.zalezalo jej na czasie .wyslalam w sobotę paczkę pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a ta jej nie odebrała bo taki miala kaprys ;/ i jestem stratna za wysylke i powrot paczki 52 zl ;//
Uwazajcie na nia...ja sie na swojej uczciwosci przejechalam

----------


## Magdalenka Haha

> Gówniara zamowila arthrotec. .. Nie chciala podac nr tel.zalezalo jej na czasie .wyslalam w sobotę paczkę pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a ta jej nie odebrała bo taki miala kaprys ;/ i jestem stratna za wysylke i powrot paczki 52 zl ;//
> Uwazajcie na nia...ja sie na swojej uczciwosci przejechalam



sluchaj szczeniaro takim tonem to do wiochmenow stamtąd skąd pochodzisz czyli z Kłobucka! 

ty  mi grozisz ze moi znajomi sie dowiedza jak ci nie oddam za przesyleczke? buahaha mam twoje dane i to twoi znajomi sie dowiedza co ty robisz o!!!! i twoi rodzice tez i nawet sam burmistrz Zakrzewski bedzie wiedzial co ty robisz + policja  :Smile:  dalej chcesz podawac dane do przelewu tych smiesznych 50zl? czekam  :Big Grin:  SZACH MAT  :Wink: 


ps. twoje tabletki poronne sa w aptece po 52zl a ty zadasz za nie 250zl? ocipialas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sluchaj szczeniaro takim tonem to do wiochmenow stamtąd skąd pochodzisz czyli z Kłobucka! 
> 
> ty  mi grozisz ze moi znajomi sie dowiedza jak ci nie oddam za przesyleczke? buahaha mam twoje dane i to twoi znajomi sie dowiedza co ty robisz o!!!! i twoi rodzice tez i nawet sam burmistrz Zakrzewski bedzie wiedzial co ty robisz + policja  dalej chcesz podawac dane do przelewu tych smiesznych 50zl? czekam  SZACH MAT 
> 
> 
> ps. twoje tabletki poronne sa w aptece po 52zl a ty zadasz za nie 250zl? ocipialas?


To ze za 250 zl to wiedzias od początku. Wysłałam paczke ze spr zawartosci. Tak mnie prosilas zebym wyslala szybko ze ci zalezy na czasie . kto kogo w ciula zrobił?  Wyslalam paczke a ty ani me ani be paczki nie odebralas ja ponosze koszty i masz czelnosc mnie obrazac ? Smieszne !!!

----------


## Magdalenka Haha

> To ze za 250 zl to wiedzias od początku. Wysłałam paczke ze spr zawartosci. Tak mnie prosilas zebym wyslala szybko ze ci zalezy na czasie . kto kogo w ciula zrobił?  Wyslalam paczke a ty ani me ani be paczki nie odebralas ja ponosze koszty i masz czelnosc mnie obrazac ? Smieszne !!!


to ze nie odebralam przesylki to mam takie prawo  :Wink: 
a ty masz prawo zeby czyjes z dupy wziete dane tu wklejac?  :Wink:  bo bedziesz stratna 50zl? wez sie w glowe puknij dziewucho, widac ze jestes rozkapryszona szczeniarą po gimnazjum albo w trakcie. Ale nie sprytniejszą niz ja hihihihi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to ze nie odebralam przesylki to mam takie prawo 
> a ty masz prawo zeby czyjes z dupy wziete dane tu wklejac?  bo bedziesz stratna 50zl? wez sie w glowe puknij dziewucho, widac ze jestes rozkapryszona szczeniarą po gimnazjum albo w trakcie. Ale nie sprytniejszą niz ja hihihihi


Ty jestes sprytna ? A co takiego sprytnego zrobilas ? Czytac sie tego nie chce. Żałosna gowniara. Zegnam. Nie bede się ponizac do twojego poziomu dziecko.

----------


## Magdalenka Haha

> Ty jestes sprytna ? A co takiego sprytnego zrobilas ? Czytac sie tego nie chce. Żałosna gowniara. Zegnam. Nie bede się ponizac do twojego poziomu dziecko.


Spekała  :Smile: ))) A to dopiero poczatek!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spekała ))) A to dopiero poczatek!


Poczatek to ty sobie leczenia na glowe zrób  :Wink:  dobranoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po co zamawialas tabletki od tej kobiety jezeki wiedzialas ze ich nie odbierzesz mogly sie przydac komus innemu
dobrze ze podala pani dane tej guwniary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sluchaj szczeniaro takim tonem to do wiochmenow stamtąd skąd pochodzisz czyli z Kłobucka! 
> 
> ty  mi grozisz ze moi znajomi sie dowiedza jak ci nie oddam za przesyleczke? buahaha mam twoje dane i to twoi znajomi sie dowiedza co ty robisz o!!!! i twoi rodzice tez i nawet sam burmistrz Zakrzewski bedzie wiedzial co ty robisz + policja  dalej chcesz podawac dane do przelewu tych smiesznych 50zl? czekam  SZACH MAT 
> 
> 
> ps. twoje tabletki poronne sa w aptece po 52zl a ty zadasz za nie 250zl? ocipialas?


Naucz się pisać tłumanie bo przywaliłaś byka w tytule postu. Wiesz ja  na miejscu tej kobiety tym bardziej narobiła Ci smrodu, a może twoi znajomi powinni się dowiedzieć, kim jesteś, jak się puszczasz, a potem ciąże usuwasz. A tak na marginesie tępa pindo po podstawówce masz ty pojęcie o tym, że nikt nie będzie takich środków jak Arthrotec sprzedawał po cenach aptecznych. Cena 250zł to koszt ryzyka jakie ponosi osoba sprzedająca to takze inne koszty, o których nie masz pojęcia stąd taka cena. Ciekawe za ile ty byś sprzedawała jeśli to byłoby możliwe. Moim zdaniem cena i tak niska. Jak jesteś taka cwana to idź i kup w atptece za 52zł, życzę powodzenia hahaha pustaku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

OSZUST!

Sprzedaje Misrol-200 z jakąś nalepką po indyjsku i angielsku. Tabletki w jednym pudełku nie w blistrze.

Przesyłkę otrzymałam od:
Damian Stalmach
Sokolska 65
40-087 Katowice

Nr tel. 796 107 461 i 601 774 879

----------


## Karolina :)

Szukasz innego rozwiązania? Czekam na Ciebie w netporadni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos chcialby kupic arthrotec chętnie odsprzedam . 20 tabletek w blistrach opakowanie ulotka.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911
MARZENA SMS tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcesz porozmawiać? 
> Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
> Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
> Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
> Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
> Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
> Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
> Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.


Dziś czekamy na Ciebie do 23.30. Warto porozmawiać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Misoprostol czysty oryginalny ilość 10 tab kontakt tom.ski@onet.pl cena 340zł

----------


## indoet93

artikel yang baik

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie kobietki przed i po.kiedy wchodzilam tu poszukac tabletek obiecalam sobie ze wiecej juz na ta strone nie wejde ale potrzebuje sie z kims tym podzielic.
O ciazy dowiedziałam sie w 7 tygodniu. Mam troje dzieci meza alkoholika i tyrana... Nie chce by ktos mnie ocenial poprostu musialam to zrobić. Nie dalabym rady fizycznie i psychicznie po 40stce wychowac kolejnego dziecka. Przeszlam wszystkie apteki - nikt nie sprzedał mi tabletek. Recepty tez mi sie nie udalo zalatwic więc zaczelam szukac w internecie. Trafilam najpierw na pania ktora pisala ze kupila 2 paczki i jedna jej zostala . zaplacilam 150zl i dostalam tabletki w kopercie nie mialam nawet pojęcia co to jest... Czas mnie naglil wiec szukalam dalej zadzwonilam do pana Sebastiana 607714002- największego oszusta jakiego znam !!!! Wyslal mi jakies zolte tabletki w foliowym woreczku ! Potem najpierw nie odbieral a potem oddzwonil i wyzwal mnie od najgorszych i zaczal grozic ze zna moj adres rozpowie to moim znajomym rodzinie... Ostrzegam was kobietki uwazajcie na niego to szuja jakich malo !
Ja zostalam bez tabletek i nie wiedzialam co robic. Wlasnie wtedy weszlam tutaj ja to forum . znalazlam ogloszenie Pani Wiktorii 575 823 497 .- nie bede nikomu robić reklamy ale szczerze ja polecam ! Ta kobieta uratowala mi zycie poprostu . dostalam w ciagu jednego dnia orginalne tabletki. Kontakt mialysmy caly czas. Nie mialam nikogo kto by byl przy mnie wtedy i to do pani Wiktorii dzwonilam z placzem zeby sie wygadac . tabletki bralam co 3godziny pod jezyk . wzielam najpierw 4 potem 4 ( ale ze nic sie nie dzialo to zwiekszylam ) i potem 5 i 6 . lacznie 19 tabletek. Wylecialo wszystko. Dopiero po 3dniach poszlam do lekarza powiedzial ze macica bardzo ladnie sie czysci.
Kobietki wiem co przechodzicie i wiem ze nie mozemy pozwolic na to by ktos nas ocenial. To nasza decyzja. Ostrzegam was tylko przed oszustem z oglaszamy24. Zniszczyl mnie psychicznie . jesli zglaszacie sprawe na policje jestem z wami duchem. Boje sie sama isc. Dziekuje tez za wasze wpisy ktore dodawaja otuchy. I za to ze ktos polecil tu pania Wiktorie ktora dla mnie byla nieoceniana pomoca. Trzymajcie sie cieeeeeplo. Sciskam was i zycze powodzenia. Obysmy wszystkie mialy z tej sytuacji nauczke na przyszlosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam kontaktu do Pani 883125454

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.

----------


## Smerfetka

Czy ktoś zamawiał tabl22etki że strony sklep.pt.pl i został oszukany?Przymierzam się do kupna z tej strony ale boję się że to jakaś lipa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś zamawiał tabl22etki że strony sklep.pt.pl i został oszukany?Przymierzam się do kupna z tej strony ale boję się że to jakaś lipa.


Bo to jest lipa. Wystarczy poczytać kilka stron wstecz, albo na innych forach. Gość wysyla oszukane ru, sam drukuje indyjskie napisy i kosi na Was gruba kasę, bo ilość misoprostolu, która wysyla, jest za mała do przeprowadzenia skutecznej aborcji. Oryginalny zestaw wysyłają tylko WHW i WOW.

----------


## Ania333

Witam was wszystkich również zamówiłam tabletki że sklep.pt.pl Błagam napiszcie czy komuś z was pomogły czy to jest oszustwo.Pan odpisuje na każde smsy zapewnia ze towar jest zza granicy sprowadzany przez kilka lat.boję się nie mam siły. To prawie 7 tydzień mieszkam w Irlandii i już jestem załamana. Ten sklep to oszust czy nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was wszystkich również zamówiłam tabletki że sklep.pt.pl Błagam napiszcie czy komuś z was pomogły czy to jest oszustwo.Pan odpisuje na każde smsy zapewnia ze towar jest zza granicy sprowadzany przez kilka lat.boję się nie mam siły. To prawie 7 tydzień mieszkam w Irlandii i już jestem załamana. Ten sklep to oszust czy nie?


A co napisałam wyżej...mam powtórzyć ?? NIGDZIE nie dostaniecie oryginalnego RU poza Womenkami. Żaden handlarz go nie ma i nie zdobędzie, bo to lek wydawany na receptę, w klinikach aborcyjnych. Jedyne co może wysłać ten "sklep" to misoprostol, ale z tego co wiem , wysyla go za mało na skuteczne rozwiązanie sprawy.

----------


## bambi

błagam polecicie mi wiarygodnego sprzedawce.najlepiej zeby wysyłka była za pobraniem można było zajrzeć co tam jest i żeby szybko doszła za granice.mieszkam w irlandii.to 7 tydzien a czasu mało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> błagam polecicie mi wiarygodnego sprzedawce.najlepiej zeby wysyłka była za pobraniem można było zajrzeć co tam jest i żeby szybko doszła za granice.mieszkam w irlandii.to 7 tydzien a czasu mało


Polecam pania wiktorie 575 823 497
Mi pomogla w 11 tyg. Leki dostalam oryginalne z ulotka. A co najwazniejsze moge polecic ja tez ze względu na charakter naszego kontaktu. Bardzo mi pomogla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> błagam polecicie mi wiarygodnego sprzedawce.najlepiej zeby wysyłka była za pobraniem można było zajrzeć co tam jest i żeby szybko doszła za granice.mieszkam w irlandii.to 7 tydzien a czasu mało


A kontaktowalas sie z Womenkami ? Jeśli w twoim kraju aborcja nie jest dostępna, to normalnie wyślą Ci paczkę.

----------


## Bambi

Kontaktowałam ale do Irlandii nie wysyłają.kupiłam że sklep.pt.pl ale nawet nie wzięłam po przeze czytaniu że to oszust. Przyszły w indyjskim opakowaniu i z indyjskim napisami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC czysty misoprostol marki PFIZER

10 tabletek CYTOTEC 350 ZL

12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 ZL

WYSYLKA POCZTA POLSKA ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI

PRZED ZAPLATA 

KONTAKT SMS TABLETKI 729.264.911 MARZENA

mozliwosc wysylki za granice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kontaktowałam ale do Irlandii nie wysyłają.kupiłam że sklep.pt.pl ale nawet nie wzięłam po przeze czytaniu że to oszust. Przyszły w indyjskim opakowaniu i z indyjskim napisami


Zadwon do tej babki 501602784 mi wyslala tabletki do niemiec wyslij jej sms bo nie zawsze odbiera

----------


## bambi

Dziewczyny zdecydowałam sie pojechać na zabieg do Anglii koszt wprawdzie dużo wiekszy ale pod okiem lekarza.raz kupiłam tabletki od oszusta ze sklep.pt.pl z tabletkami nie wiadomego pochodzenia z indyjskimi napisami gdyby nie to ze mieszkam w irlandii zgłosiłabym go na policje,drugi raz zadzwoniłam do polecanej wiktorii ktora chciała mi wcisnać arthrotec za bagatela 700zł bo myśli że jak za granica jestem to kasą pluje.pozdrawiam was dziewczyny i strzeszcie sie tych wyrachowanych oszustów!!!!!!Dam znać jak to poszło w Anglii.

----------


## Karolina :)

Szukasz innego rozwiązania? Czekam na Ciebie w netporadni lub na kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## indoet93

Terima kasih untuk artikel Anda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e. Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do zaoferowania oryginalne tabletki z women on web, w skład zestawu wchodzi jedna tabletka mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostol. 
Po więcej informacji zapraszam: skdanuta86@gmail.com
Pozdrawiam Danuta

Co do wczesniejszych komentarzy, także odradzam sklep.tp. Też zostałam na początku oszukana, dostałam jakies tabletki luzem w jednym opakowaniu, w środku była jeszcze wata, żeby nie było słychać jak tabletki latają :/
Nie brałam tego oczywiście, zbyt się bałam co to może byc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam za 300zł (tyle zapłaciłam) - nie otwierany, oryginalny, pełny zestaw ze strony women on web - przyszedł za późno... tel. 537100579, anetamagdagabriel@gmail.com, odbiór osobisty Wrocław lub wysyłka. Podaj e-maila lub nr telefonu, a wyślę Ci zdjęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wygląda zestaw od pani Wiktorii arthrotec +ru?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Artroteh powinien być w blistrze a ru ta pani nie posiada jest to lek ścisłego zarachowania uważajcie dziewczyny artroteh można dostać już od 150 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie 250zł. Przesyłka za pobraniem, ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI PORONNE


CO POWINNAŚ WIEDZIEĆ 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? 
Mamy na to sposób!!!!
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Wszystkie tabletki są oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.
Podczas kuracji nie zostaniesz sama! 


Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawów:

1 Można zamówić sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skuteczność samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 190zł

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 350zł

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 550zł 



WYSYŁKA

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu pocztą polską
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polską.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.


ZAMÓWIENIE
tel 507150272 
Uwaga! Starannie przeprowadzamy rozmowy z każdym klientem, więc
GDY LINIA JEST ZAJĘTA LUB NIE ODBIERAMY PROSZĘ WYSŁAĆ SMS A MY ODDZWONIMY.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TABLETKI PORONNE
> 
> 
> CO POWINNAŚ WIEDZIEĆ 
> 
> Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
> Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? 
> Mamy na to sposób!!!!
> Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
> ...


Klamstwo!!!!!!! Nikt nie ma dostepu do 1szt ru a co dopiero do kilku!!!! Naciagacze !!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz rację RU to tabletka ścisłego zarachiwania wycinaja z blistrow pojedyncze tabletki i sprzedają jako RU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
Tabl poro**e.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz rację RU to tabletka ścisłego zarachiwania wycinaja z blistrow pojedyncze tabletki i sprzedają jako RU


Bzdura. Ru MUSI BYC w blistrach razem z misoprostolem . Jedyny wyjątek go pprzesyłka nierejestrowana od WHW, i tylko stamtad może byc luzem. Reszta to oszustwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne RU możesz dostać tylko od WHW lub wow... dwa razy
 Cię oszukali i jeszcze to do Ciebie nie dotarło??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e. Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chcesz pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży koniecznie sprawdź nasze tabletki poronne, które cieszą się bardzo dużym zainteresowaniem nie tylko w Polsce, ale na całym świecie.

Oferowane przez nas tabletki są bardzo skuteczne i co najważniejsze bezpieczne dla pacjenta. Jeżeli nie chcesz narazić swojego zdrowia na uszczerbek to skorzystaj z naszej pomocy. Aborcja farmakologiczna tabletkami wczesnoporonnymi to w chwili obecnej najprostszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób pozbycia się niechcianej ciąży.
Możemy pochwalić się samymi udanymi kuracjami i wieloma zadowolonymi klientami. Przerywanie ciąży dzięki naszym tabletkom poronnym odbywa się bez żadnych powikłań. Nie muszą Państwo odwiedzać lekarza. Oferujemy 100% dyskrecji i bardzo szybką wysyłkę.
Ciąża powinna być świadomym wyborem kobiety. Niechciana ciąża jest ogromnym dramatem, bo nie zawsze jest tak, że można sobie pozwolić na nieplanowane dziecko. Bywają różne sytuacje życiowe i nie wszystkie sprzyjają, by w danym momencie móc pozwolić sobie na założenie rodziny. Niestety w naszym kraju aborcja jest nielegalna, co przyczynia się do wzrostu liczby dzieci niechcianych i znacząco utrudnia funkcjonowanie kobiet, a nawet całych rodzin. Żeby pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży można zastosować tabletki wczesnoporonne, można je zastosować do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Kuracja z tymi tabletkami daje 96,7% skuteczności.

Gwarantujemy tylko sprawdzone leki!

Przerywanie ciąży metodą farmakologiczną jest bezpieczne i można je przeprowadzić w domu. Jednak dla twojego komfortu i poczucia bezpieczeństwa jesteśmy z tobą cały czas w kontakcie.Od samego początku do pomyślnego zakończenia kuracji. U nas dowiesz się o przeciwskazaniach do zabiegu, dokładnym dawkowaniu tabletek poronnych oraz przebiegu aborcji farmakologicznej.

ZESTAWY KTÓRYMI DYSPONUJEMY:

1:ARTHROTEC 12SZT KOSZT180ZŁ

2:ZESTAW ARTHROTEC PLUS 1 TAB MIFEPRISTONE RU486 KOSZT 280ZŁ.

3: ZESTAW CYTOTEC 12 PLUS 1 TAB RU486 ZESTAW DAJĄCY 97% SKUTECZNOŚCI STOSOWANY DO 12 TYG KOSZT 350ZŁ

KONTAKT:strong>726.645.671

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli chcesz pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży koniecznie sprawdź nasze tabletki poronne, które cieszą się bardzo dużym zainteresowaniem nie tylko w Polsce, ale na całym świecie.
> 
> Oferowane przez nas tabletki są bardzo skuteczne i co najważniejsze bezpieczne dla pacjenta. Jeżeli nie chcesz narazić swojego zdrowia na uszczerbek to skorzystaj z naszej pomocy. Aborcja farmakologiczna tabletkami wczesnoporonnymi to w chwili obecnej najprostszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób pozbycia się niechcianej ciąży.
> Możemy pochwalić się samymi udanymi kuracjami i wieloma zadowolonymi klientami. Przerywanie ciąży dzięki naszym tabletkom poronnym odbywa się bez żadnych powikłań. Nie muszą Państwo odwiedzać lekarza. Oferujemy 100% dyskrecji i bardzo szybką wysyłkę.
> Ciąża powinna być świadomym wyborem kobiety. Niechciana ciąża jest ogromnym dramatem, bo nie zawsze jest tak, że można sobie pozwolić na nieplanowane dziecko. Bywają różne sytuacje życiowe i nie wszystkie sprzyjają, by w danym momencie móc pozwolić sobie na założenie rodziny. Niestety w naszym kraju aborcja jest nielegalna, co przyczynia się do wzrostu liczby dzieci niechcianych i znacząco utrudnia funkcjonowanie kobiet, a nawet całych rodzin. Żeby pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży można zastosować tabletki wczesnoporonne, można je zastosować do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Kuracja z tymi tabletkami daje 96,7% skuteczności.
> 
> Gwarantujemy tylko sprawdzone leki!
> 
> Przerywanie ciąży metodą farmakologiczną jest bezpieczne i można je przeprowadzić w domu. Jednak dla twojego komfortu i poczucia bezpieczeństwa jesteśmy z tobą cały czas w kontakcie.Od samego początku do pomyślnego zakończenia kuracji. U nas dowiesz się o przeciwskazaniach do zabiegu, dokładnym dawkowaniu tabletek poronnych oraz przebiegu aborcji farmakologicznej.
> ...


Oszusci! !!!!! Zamiast ru wysyłają paracetamol !!!#

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e/  arthro**c . zdjecia z data godzina ulotka moge wysłać na maila.mozesz również liczyć na rade i wsparcie z mojej strony . Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl
Nr tel podaje na mailu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oddam zestaw od whw
email aleks.andras@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tbl. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20tbl.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Strona skleptp.pl jest 100%uczciwa. Pan z końcówką numeru -461 zawsze odpowiada na każde pytanie i sluzy pomoca. Dziś wpasnie moja kol jest po udanym zabiegu usunięcia ciąży w 10tyg. Nie było strasznych boli tylko ten krwotok przez kilka godzin był straszny. Cieklo jak z kranu,ale plod wypad. Mam nadzieję,  ze jej się udalo w pełni to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Strona skleptp.pl jest 100%uczciwa. Pan z końcówką numeru -461 zawsze odpowiada na każde pytanie i sluzy pomoca. Dziś wpasnie moja kol jest po udanym zabiegu usunięcia ciąży w 10tyg. Nie było strasznych boli tylko ten krwotok przez kilka godzin był straszny. Cieklo jak z kranu,ale plod wypad. Mam nadzieję,  ze jej się udalo w pełni to.


bzdura, oszuści. Gość wysyła jakies białe pudełko ze spreparowanymi indyjskimi napisami a w srodku jakieś fałszywe RU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 sztuk 150 zl plus wysyłka. 
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cala paczke arthrotecu. 20 tabletek. 180 zl. Lub cytotec 12sztuk 300 zl . Beata.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia z data i godzina oraz twoim imieniem - mailem lub mmsem.
Kontakt :

575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.


I cena ponad 800 zl ! Chyba was jeblo ;/////

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

więc nie kupuj i jedź na Słowację za 1400zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> więc nie kupuj i jedź na Słowację za 1400zł


Nie muszę  :Smile:  kupiłam to samo u Womenek, ale za 1/3 waszej ceny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam Tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer data ważności do 2018

12 tabletek cytotec  450 zł 
Wysyłam poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

Marzena 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12tbl. - 180zł, całe opakowanie 20szt. - 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec 12 sztuk - ilosc potrzebna do kompletnego zabiegu. SkutecZniejszy od arthrotecu. Cena 200zl . kontakt kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## agatka200

Witam
Do odsprzedania mam orginalny zestaw ze strony women on web.Tabletki przyszły mi z Holandii 
Jeżeli sa zainteresowane dziewczyny moge wyslac zdjecia oryginalnego zestawu..agatka200@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciekawe. Womenki nie wysyłają tabletek z Holandii, gdyż prawo holenderskie tego zabrania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.

----------


## agatka200

> Ciekawe. Womenki nie wysyłają tabletek z Holandii, gdyż prawo holenderskie tego zabrania.


No to mało doinformowany jestes!!

----------


## agatka200

> Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.


Taki sam zestaw posiadam to jest prawdziwy orginalny,a nie te ktore wysyłają np ze strony girlneed.to sa oszuści zamiast ru dostałam tabletke apapu i cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer


12 szt Cytotec 450 zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Kontakt : Marzena 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, ja już jestem po. Dwa razy kupiłam od oszustów witaminki i za trzecim razem z polecenia odezwałam się do dr Arka. Miałam trudną sytuację i pomógł mi i poszedł na rękę w zamian za zareklamowanie go po wszystkim więc to robię. 
polecam dr Arkadiusza tel 576934462

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam P.Adama ze strony womenonwebgirlshelp.pl
ja już jestem po stosowaniu tabletek i jestem bardzo zadowolona polecam P.Adama telefon do pana 792-835-254

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszuści. Ru nie mają, bo skąd. A na tej pseudo stronie sami sobie piszą pozytywne komentarze. Sprawdźcie same. Spróbujcie napisać im negatywny komentarz. Zareczam że się nie pojawi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak tak bylo juz tu kilka dziewczyn oszukanych przez pana adama arka janusza itp. Sami oszuści i jeszcze sie reklamują zenada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na tych oszustów ogłaszają się na ogłaszamy 24 pl nie mają telefonu chcą wplate na konto 

ZAMÓWIENIA ORAZ PYTANIA PROSZE SKŁADAĆ POD NASZ ADRES EMAIL. ODPISZEMY KAŻDEMU NA 100%, TAK SZYBKO JAK TO MOŻLIWE:
ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec. Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszuści
Uwaga na tych oszustów ogłaszają się na ogłaszamy 24 pl nie mają telefonu chcą wplate na konto 

ZAMÓWIENIA ORAZ PYTANIA PROSZE SKŁADAĆ POD NASZ ADRES EMAIL. ODPISZEMY KAŻDEMU NA 100%, TAK SZYBKO JAK TO MOŻLIWE:
ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcjatabletki.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy mozna w teraz zamawiac zestaw z womenhelp? Przepraszam ale nie mam mozliwosci przeczytania wszystkich stron w tym momencie, a bardzo zalezy mi na szybkej odpowiedzi. Jesli mozna, to moze mi ktos powiedziec jak sie z nimi skontaktowac? Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz i czekam z niecierpliwoscia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy mozna w teraz zamawiac zestaw z womenhelp? Przepraszam ale nie mam mozliwosci przeczytania wszystkich stron w tym momencie, a bardzo zalezy mi na szybkej odpowiedzi. Jesli mozna, to moze mi ktos powiedziec jak sie z nimi skontaktowac? Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz i czekam z niecierpliwoscia.


Można zamawiać, czemu nie. Wypełniasz konsultacje na stronie 
womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aborcjatabletki.pl


Nie zamawiaj od nich wysyłają przesyłki bez sprawdzenia zawartości oszuści

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczerze polecam pania beate! Super kontakt doradzila i pomogla. Paczka ekspresem kurierem na nastepny dzień byla. I co najwazniejsze cena nie z kosmosu... Takze nikomu nie chce robic reklamy ale wiem ze nieraz wchodza tu - tak jak ja...kobiety majace grosze w portfelu i tez chca znalesc kogos uczciwego z normalna cena wiec przy okazji ostatni raz wchodzac na forum chcialam sie podzielic namiarami na kogos uczciwego :
 Pani beata :  beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jego ogloszenie ; 


.
.
Wpadłaś?
Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży?


Masz problem i nie wiesz jak go rozwiązać?
Zabiegi są drogie, nielegalne i kosztowne?
.
Pomagam kobietom podczas niechcianej ciąży tabletkami poronnymi !!!

Mam na imię JANUSZ, mam 33 lata i nie jestem emerytowanym lekarzem ginekologii jak to piszą inni pseudo lekarze. Mam dostęp do tabletek wczesnoporonnych używanych w krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie taki zabieg jest legalny.
Uważam, że aborcja farmakologiczna w naszym kraju do 12 tygodnia ciąży powinna być w pełni wyborem kobiety, a nie narzucona przez władze. W wielu krajach takie tabletki na poronienie stosowane są na porządku dziennym. Zdaję sobie sprawę jak łatwo jest wpaść w ciążę a jak trudno się z niej wydostać. Często sytuacje życiowe nie pozwalają nam na utrzymanie dziecka. Kobieta powinna mieć prawo wyboru.

Zachowuję 100% anonimowości i dyskrecji

Mam do zaoferowania leki poronne nowej generacji do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki te są najwyższej jakości, w czystej postaci, bez szkodliwych domieszek innych substancji. Mają długą datę ważności, są oryginalnie zablistrowane. W paczce znajduje się również dokładna instrukcja z przebiegiem kuracji i dawkowaniem. Moje leki stosowane są powszechnie przez lekarzy w wielu krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja jest legalna. Posiadam właśnie taki produkt.

Oferowane leki poronne:

1:ARTHROTEC 12SZT KOSZT180ZŁ

2:ZESTAW ARTHROTEC PLUS 1 TAB MIFEPRISTONE RU486 KOSZT 280ZŁ.

3: ZESTAW CYTOTEC 12 PLUS 1 TAB RU486 ZESTAW DAJĄCY 97% SKUTECZNOŚCI STOSOWANY DO 12 TYG KOSZT 350ZŁ


Zestaw, który daje 97% skuteczności składa się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec.


RU-486 poprzez zahamowanie wydzielania progesteronu (hormonu podtrzymującego ciąże) powoduje zahamowanie wzrostu zapłodnionej komórki, natomiast Misoprostol (Arthrotec, Cytotec)
Wywołuje silne skurcze, skutkujące ekstrakcję zawartości macicy na zewnątrz, następuje całkowite jej oczyszczenie. Interwencja chirurgiczna nie jest już wymagana.

Zamawiając u mnie masz pewność:

Natychmiastowej wysyłki!
100% dyskrecji!
Najlepsza jakość tabletek!
Możliwość otworzenia paczki!
Konsultacje telefoniczne!
Mnóstwo udanych kuracji!
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca!


Paczki są pobraniowe płatne przy odbiorze. Otrzymasz ją w ciągu 24h od chwili zamówienia. Poczta lub kurierem. Możliwa także wysyłka za granicę.

W celu zamówienia tabletek proszę o wysłanie dokładnych danych drogą smsową. Od razu wyślę potwierdzenie otrzymania adresu. W ciągu dwóch dni możesz spodziewać sie paczki.
Jeśli chcesz zadać pytanie również napisz sms lub zadzwoń. Otrzymasz fachowa i wyczerpująca odpowiedź

KONTAKT 726-645-671



.
.
Zadzwoniłam podajac sie za klientke. Powiedzial ze wow to oszustwo i nic takiego nie istnieje ! Powiedzial ze ru ma pod dostatkiem ! A jak poprosilam o zdjecia z data i moim imieniem PowiedZial cytuje : " moze jeszcze z moim kutasem spierdalaj krowo "...
Bezczelnie sie jeszcze oglasza tutaj i na oglaszamy 24!!! Uwazajcie Oszukal juz kilka osob !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za kutas... dziewczyny, wysyłajcie anonimy z jego numerem 
telefonu , albo z nagraniem rozmowy najlepiej , na adresy mailowe komend policji. Może ktoś się tym zajmie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej zglaszajcie oficjalnie - nic Wam nie grozi!!!
 Ja złożyłam doniesienie na tego bydlaka po tym jak mnie oszukał
a potem ublizal, straszył i próbował szantażować!!! 
Zażądał ode mnie 2000 zl. 
Sprawa jest w toku, są jego fotki z bankomatu jak wybiera NASZA KASE! 
Zgłoszenia ponoć są z całej Polski wiec z tymi,które odważnie stawia czoła oszustowi i zgłoszą sprawę spotkam się w sądzie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś zamawiał tabletki z skleptp.pl ? bardzo prosiłabym o pomoc czy wiarygodne źródło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś zamawiał tabletki z skleptp.pl ? bardzo prosiłabym o pomoc czy wiarygodne źródło


Oszusci...wysylaja podciete gazety. Prosze - 
575 823 497. Szczerze mogę polecic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszusci...wysylaja podciete gazety. Prosze - 
> 575 823 497. Szczerze mogę polecic.


Zadz mam cytotec 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszuści
Uwaga na tych oszustów ogłaszają się na ogłaszamy 24 pl nie mają telefonu chcą wplate na konto 

ZAMÓWIENIA ORAZ PYTANIA PROSZE SKŁADAĆ POD NASZ ADRES EMAIL. ODPISZEMY KAŻDEMU NA 100%, TAK SZYBKO JAK TO MOŻLIWE:
ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Odstapie zestaw z women on web, poniewaz dotarl za pozno i musialam skorzystac z innego zrodla. Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt patkamarcz@gmail.com

----------


## Beti1980

Posiadam oryginalne leki Mifepristone Linepharma, oraz  Mifegest,  Misoprostol w formie Cytotec 200 Pfizer oraz Misoclear 200 mcg.  a takze zestawy Combikit - w tej chwili pozostały mi zestawy Syn-Bort,  Mifegest i jeden Festone Combi-Kit.  
Leki pochodzą od różnych producentów dlatego moga różnic sie nazwa handlową i wygladem pudełeczka - kupuję to co w danym momencie oferuje mi moje źródło ale zawsze są to środki najwyższej jakości , z długą datą przydatności,  w oryginalnie zapakowanych listkach i pudełeczkach wraz z ulotką (po angielsku).
Nie są to zadne tabletki w woreczku czy w kopercie luzem ani wycinanki z listka,  na których nie widać wyraźnych oznaczeń jak ma to miejsce u 99% osob oferujących tego typu środki! 

Na zyczenie moge sprowadzić rowniez inne leki (ale proszę nie prosić mnie o ciężkie psychotropy czy innego rodzaju leki narkotyczne - nie jestem dilerem!). 

Preferuję odbiór osobisty , trochę boję się przesyłek.  
Nie żądam żadnych wpłat na konto,  żadnych przedpłat!  
Jestem uczciwą osobą prywatną mająca dostęp do trudno osiągalnych leków i dzięki temu staram się pomoc tym,  którzy takiego dostępu nie posiadają. 

Jesli jest tu ktos zainteresowany to proszę o wiadomość na moj adres e-mail: betijasiek1980@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam oryginalne leki Mifepristone Linepharma, oraz  Mifegest,  Misoprostol w formie Cytotec 200 Pfizer oraz Misoclear 200 mcg.  a takze zestawy Combikit - w tej chwili pozostały mi zestawy Syn-Bort,  Mifegest i jeden Festone Combi-Kit.  
> Leki pochodzą od różnych producentów dlatego moga różnic sie nazwa handlową i wygladem pudełeczka - kupuję to co w danym momencie oferuje mi moje źródło ale zawsze są to środki najwyższej jakości , z długą datą przydatności,  w oryginalnie zapakowanych listkach i pudełeczkach wraz z ulotką (po angielsku).
> Nie są to zadne tabletki w woreczku czy w kopercie luzem ani wycinanki z listka,  na których nie widać wyraźnych oznaczeń jak ma to miejsce u 99% osob oferujących tego typu środki! 
> 
> Na zyczenie moge sprowadzić rowniez inne leki (ale proszę nie prosić mnie o ciężkie psychotropy czy innego rodzaju leki narkotyczne - nie jestem dilerem!). 
> 
> Preferuję odbiór osobisty , trochę boję się przesyłek.  
> Nie żądam żadnych wpłat na konto,  żadnych przedpłat!  
> Jestem uczciwą osobą prywatną mająca dostęp do trudno osiągalnych leków i dzięki temu staram się pomoc tym,  którzy takiego dostępu nie posiadają. 
> ...


Oszustwo !! Leki sa zagraniczme i w krajach gdzie sa dostepne sa bardziej strzezone niz u nas arthrotec czy cytotec. Do tego np tabletki z firmy cipla kosztuja okolo 150 funtów w ang aptece. Wiec nasza droga oszustka musialaby byc milionerka zeby mieć ich taka hurtowa ilosc. Wiec skad taka ilosc bierze ?? Nie bierze bo to oszustwo!!! Ma jakad jedna paczke wystawi ja za pare stowek i wysle zdj do kilku osob oszuka je a potem zniknie. Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie nabrac!!! 
Oszustka #!!
Poprosilam o wyjasnienie sprawy o zdjecia itp i juz sie przestala fo mnie odzywac. Nie dajcie sie oszukac !!!!

----------


## Beti1980

> Oszustwo !! Leki sa zagraniczme i w krajach gdzie sa dostepne sa bardziej strzezone niz u nas arthrotec czy cytotec. Do tego np tabletki z firmy cipla kosztuja okolo 150 funtów w ang aptece. Wiec nasza droga oszustka musialaby byc milionerka zeby mieć ich taka hurtowa ilosc. Wiec skad taka ilosc bierze ?? Nie bierze bo to oszustwo!!! Ma jakad jedna paczke wystawi ja za pare stowek i wysle zdj do kilku osob oszuka je a potem zniknie. Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie nabrac!!! 
> Oszustka #!!
> Poprosilam o wyjasnienie sprawy o zdjecia itp i juz sie przestala fo mnie odzywac. Nie dajcie sie oszukac !!!!


Ale straszne bzdury wypisujesz!  
Ja przestałam sie odzywac!?  
To raczej Ty zamilklas gdy udalo mi sie wstawic zdjecie - zreszta z osobista dedykacja dla Ciebie!!!  
Tak jak juz pisalam NIE OFERUJE PRZESYLEK TYLKO ODBIOR OSOBISTY WIEC O ZADNYM OSZUSTWIE ANI TYM BARDZIEJ SPRZEDAWANIU JEDNEGO PUDELECZKA NIE MA MOWY!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuję zestawu tabletek, który zadziała koło 10tyg. Mój adres e-mail to: nakarameg.2@gmail.com. Proszę tylko poważne oferty, interesują mnie również zdjęcia... nie chciałabym kupować kota w worku. Odbiór najlepiej osobisty. Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 729264911
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
10 szt Cytotec 350 zł 

12 szt Cytotec 450 zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Kontakt : Marzena 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie potrzebuję zestawu tabletek, który zadziała koło 10tyg. Mój adres e-mail to: nakarameg.2@gmail.com. Proszę tylko poważne oferty, interesują mnie również zdjęcia... nie chciałabym kupować kota w worku. Odbiór najlepiej osobisty. Z góry dziękuję!


ja swój zestaw zamawiałam z tego numeru 576-340-913 byłam w 13tyg wszystko poszło ok teraz czekam tylko na usg kobitka wysyła za pobraniem i pozwala sprawdzić zawartość .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec i cytotec . Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie na meila albo MMS wysyłka za pobraniem a może być odbiór osobisty jestem z śląska lizak18@onet.pl 570 099 075

----------


## oszukany

575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
uwaga na tą oszustke przesyła niewiadomo co ostrzegam przed nią

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec i cytotec . Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja swój zestaw zamawiałam z tego numeru 576-340-913 byłam w 13tyg wszystko poszło ok teraz czekam tylko na usg kobitka wysyła za pobraniem i pozwala sprawdzić zawartość .


Dziewczyny właśnie wróciłam z USG po ciąży śladu nie ma jestem bardzo szczęśliwa trzymam za was kciuki .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec i cytotec . Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
uwaga na tą oszustke wyłudza kase ona tych leków nie ma i nigdy nie miała zdjecia przerobione uwazajcie nia nią nie jedną osobe oszukała

----------


## majczel

ja arthrotec uzywam na stawy lekarz mi przepisuje na recepte kupuje w polsce pisze na opakowaniu nie stosowac w ciazy

----------


## majczel

dobry wjeczor

----------


## majczel

ja stosuje arthrotek na stawy lekarz mi przepisuje na recepte,kupuje w aptece w polsce

----------


## majczel

ale to lek na stawy tylko nie wolno stosowac w ciazy bo dochodzi do skurczy

----------


## majczel

na opakowaniu pisze nie stosowac w ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na opakowaniu pisze nie stosowac w ciazy


Naprawdę? Co ty nie powiesz....A jak myślisz... dlaczego kobiety stosują go właśnie w ciąży ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Beti1234567890987654321

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Beti1234567890987654321

Złodziejka fałszywa!!!!





> Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
> Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przedszkole....wikus najeżdża na Beti, a Beti na wikus  :Smile:  szkoda ,że
 to tylko internet, bo by sobie oczy powydrapywaly dla kasy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przedszkole....wikus najeżdża na Beti, a Beti na wikus  szkoda ,że
>  to tylko internet, bo by sobie oczy powydrapywaly dla kasy


Co tu sie znowu dzieje to jest az zabawne  :Wink:  zapraszam niedowiarkow na maila lub pod nr tel . wysle zdj tabl z data godzina widelcem lyzka czym chcecie , lub otworze ktorys z blistrow i zrobie zdj tabletki  :Wink:  przerabialam juz nie raz wredne komentarze zazdrosnych handlarzy . 
Wiltoria .
Ps. Jesli ktos szuka normalnego sprzedającego a nie przekupki najeżdżającej na innych i oryginalnych tabl( co w kazdej chwili moge udowodnic) zapraszam 
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam nieuzyta paczke arthrotecu za 200 zl lub 12szt za 150 zl .chce tylko zeby mi sie pieniazki zwrocily .zdjecia moge na maila wyslac. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana1304

witam dziewczyny,
po dwóch próbach udało mi się trafić w końcu na realnie działający zestaw pod nr tel 883125454. Polecam z czystym sumieniem. Odbierałam osobiście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie potrzebuję zestawu tabletek, który zadziała koło 10tyg. Mój adres e-mail to: nakarameg.2@gmail.com. Proszę tylko poważne oferty, interesują mnie również zdjęcia... nie chciałabym kupować kota w worku. Odbiór najlepiej osobisty. Z góry dziękuję!


i co kupiłaś, od kogo daj namiary na sprawdzone żródło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszustwo !! Leki sa zagraniczme i w krajach gdzie sa dostepne sa bardziej strzezone niz u nas arthrotec czy cytotec. Do tego np tabletki z firmy cipla kosztuja okolo 150 funtów w ang aptece. Wiec nasza droga oszustka musialaby byc milionerka zeby mieć ich taka hurtowa ilosc. Wiec skad taka ilosc bierze ?? Nie bierze bo to oszustwo!!! Ma jakad jedna paczke wystawi ja za pare stowek i wysle zdj do kilku osob oszuka je a potem zniknie. Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie nabrac!!! 
> Oszustka #!!
> Poprosilam o wyjasnienie sprawy o zdjecia itp i juz sie przestala fo mnie odzywac. Nie dajcie sie oszukac !!!!


a ty od kogo zamówiłas, napisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamowilam od WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam .Potrzebuje pilnie zestawu na "juz"jestem w 9 tc .Bardzo prosze o poważne oferty ze 
Sprawdzonego źrodła .Prosze rownież o zdjęcia ponieważ raz zostałam oszukana mala20.20@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam .Potrzebuje pilnie zestawu na "juz"jestem w 9 tc .Bardzo prosze o poważne oferty ze 
> Sprawdzonego źrodła .Prosze rownież o zdjęcia ponieważ raz zostałam oszukana mala20.20@o2.pl


Przepraszam podaje adres aktualny iwa2712@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej Dziewczyny

Jestem właśnie niecałe 2 dni po poronieniu z zestawem z WOW
Mam delikatne bóle w podbrzuszu i dole pleców jak przy okresie, krwawienie jest normalne,nie nadmierne a gorączki nie mam. Czy któraś z Was po zabiegu też tak pobolewało? Jak tak, to długo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy moze ktos ma do sprzedania zestaw z WOW ktory okazal sie nie przydatny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej Dziewczyny
> 
> Jestem właśnie niecałe 2 dni po poronieniu z zestawem z WOW
> Mam delikatne bóle w podbrzuszu i dole pleców jak przy okresie, krwawienie jest normalne,nie nadmierne a gorączki nie mam. Czy któraś z Was po zabiegu też tak pobolewało? Jak tak, to długo?


tak. Do tygodnia czasu, macica się obkurcza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej Dziewczyny
> 
> Jestem właśnie niecałe 2 dni po poronieniu z zestawem z WOW
> Mam delikatne bóle w podbrzuszu i dole pleców jak przy okresie, krwawienie jest normalne,nie nadmierne a gorączki nie mam. Czy któraś z Was po zabiegu też tak pobolewało? Jak tak, to długo?


Mnie ponad tydzien bolal brzuch i to mocno i mialam temperature prawie przez dwa dni i ogolnie zle sie czulam i poszlam do ginekologa ale wszystko bylo w porzadku jeszcze z dwa razy wylecial skrzep po tygodniu a tez strasznie sie martwilam i balam sie i dlatego poszlam do lekarza bo ten bol byl nie znosni ale jak okazalo sie bylo wszystko dobrze poprostu macica moze sie obkurczac i stad ten bol albo jeszcze dobrze sie nie oczyscilo skoro to dwa dni to ma prawo bolec i oczyszczasc sie jak dalej bedzie ten bol cie nie pokoic to najlepiej zglosic sie do ginekologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie ponad tydzien bolal brzuch i to mocno i mialam temperature prawie przez dwa dni i ogolnie zle sie czulam i poszlam do ginekologa ale wszystko bylo w porzadku jeszcze z dwa razy wylecial skrzep po tygodniu a tez strasznie sie martwilam i balam sie i dlatego poszlam do lekarza bo ten bol byl nie znosni ale jak okazalo sie bylo wszystko dobrze poprostu macica moze sie obkurczac i stad ten bol albo jeszcze dobrze sie nie oczyscilo skoro to dwa dni to ma prawo bolec i oczyszczasc sie jak dalej bedzie ten bol cie nie pokoic to najlepiej zglosic sie do ginekologa


Tak myślałam że to może być obkurczanie macicy bo poza tym nic złego się nie dzieje.Byłam w 6 tygodniu wiec powinno szybko minąć. W tym tygodniu przejdę się i tak do ginekologa.
Dzięki za odpowiedz :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12szt. - 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) - 250zł, 1szt. - 15zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie ponad tydzien bolal brzuch i to mocno i mialam temperature prawie przez dwa dni i ogolnie zle sie czulam i poszlam do ginekologa ale wszystko bylo w porzadku jeszcze z dwa razy wylecial skrzep po tygodniu a tez strasznie sie martwilam i balam sie i dlatego poszlam do lekarza bo ten bol byl nie znosni ale jak okazalo sie bylo wszystko dobrze poprostu macica moze sie obkurczac i stad ten bol albo jeszcze dobrze sie nie oczyscilo skoro to dwa dni to ma prawo bolec i oczyszczasc sie jak dalej bedzie ten bol cie nie pokoic to najlepiej zglosic sie do ginekologa


Oj i jeszcze jedno małe pytanie mam. Czym się w tym czasie ratowałaś?
Biore 2 tabletki ibuprofenu jednorazowo ale nie działa to zbyt długo. Poza tym już chyba mam go dość. Nospa raczej odpada bo macica musi się oczyścić... Co w takim razie można brać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj i jeszcze jedno małe pytanie mam. Czym się w tym czasie ratowałaś?
> Biore 2 tabletki ibuprofenu jednorazowo ale nie działa to zbyt długo. Poza tym już chyba mam go dość. Nospa raczej odpada bo macica musi się oczyścić... Co w takim razie można brać?


ketonal ewentualnie,ale to aż tak bardzo Cię boli ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj i jeszcze jedno małe pytanie mam. Czym się w tym czasie ratowałaś?
> Biore 2 tabletki ibuprofenu jednorazowo ale nie działa to zbyt długo. Poza tym już chyba mam go dość. Nospa raczej odpada bo macica musi się oczyścić... Co w takim razie można brać?


Ja nic nie brałam ani lekarz nic mi nie dał raz wziełam panadol femina czasami przy okresie biore ja ogolnie nie lubie brać tabletek wiec ja nic nie brałam po paru dniach przeszlo razem z krwawieniem krwawienie przechodzilo i bol przechodzil a jak przestalam juz krwawic to i bolu juz nie było

----------


## Katarzyna WLKP

Witam
ja tez bralam z tego zrodla: 883125454 ale to juz miesiac temu. Wszystko ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ketonal ewentualnie,ale to aż tak bardzo Cię boli ?


Trochę boli. Taki irytujący ból.Porównywalny ból do miesiączkowego z tym że ja mam bardzo bolesne miesiączki. Jak macica się powiększała to tez podobnie bolało. Towarzyszy temu też takie delikatne kłucie z tej strony gdzie był zarodek ale to minimalnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nic nie brałam ani lekarz nic mi nie dał raz wziełam panadol femina czasami przy okresie biore ja ogolnie nie lubie brać tabletek wiec ja nic nie brałam po paru dniach przeszlo razem z krwawieniem krwawienie przechodzilo i bol przechodzil a jak przestalam juz krwawic to i bolu juz nie było


To mam nadzieję że i mi szybko przejdzie. Krwawienie jest takie jakie teraz powinno być czyli dość spore ale nie przesadnie.Liczę że szybko to będę miała za sobą :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To mam nadzieję że i mi szybko przejdzie. Krwawienie jest takie jakie teraz powinno być czyli dość spore ale nie przesadnie.Liczę że szybko to będę miała za sobą


Trzymam kciuki ze bedzie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy te zestawy z WoW dochodza? Ma ktos sprawdzone zrodlo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy te zestawy z WoW dochodza? Ma ktos sprawdzone zrodlo?


Z WOW dochodzą do bezpiecznych województw, a z whw do każdego

----------


## Ania Wwwwww!!!

> Z WOW dochodzą do bezpiecznych województw, a z whw do każdego


Dziewczyny odbierajcie tylko osobiście, wtedy zero śladów na pocztach, mailach, telefonach i gdziekolwiek.
Ja akurat kiedyś tam kupowałam przez neta właśnie w jednej z w/w powyżej w poście organizacji i po 4 miesiącach kryminalna do mnie wpadła z wyciągiem moich smsów do tej osoby itp. i teraz mam problemy! Więc jak coś to polecam tylko i wyłącznie odbiory osobiste!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny odbierajcie tylko osobiście, wtedy zero śladów na pocztach, mailach, telefonach i gdziekolwiek.
> Ja akurat kiedyś tam kupowałam przez neta właśnie w jednej z w/w powyżej w poście organizacji i po 4 miesiącach kryminalna do mnie wpadła z wyciągiem moich smsów do tej osoby itp. i teraz mam problemy! Więc jak coś to polecam tylko i wyłącznie odbiory osobiste!!!!


jakich smsów do organizacji... co ty bredzisz ? do womenek nie mozna wysłać SMSa. Poza tym kobieta za aborcje nie jest karana, a Womenki nie podlegają pod polskie prawo, więc za co niby mieli by cię ścigać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny właśnie wróciłam z USG po ciąży śladu nie ma jestem bardzo szczęśliwa trzymam za was kciuki .


Hej.Wlasnie zamówiłam z tego nr strasznie sie boje jestem w 9tc czekam za przesyłka .Napisz prosze czy sprawdzałas zawartość paczki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jednak sa ludzie ktorych los innych obchodzi. Paczke odebrałam wczoraj sprawdzilam zawartosc - tabletki orginalne z ulotka . dzis to zrobię. .. Ale chce szczerze polecic jesli ktos szuka uczciwej osoby to polecam 575823497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jednak sa ludzie ktorych los innych obchodzi. Paczke odebrałam wczoraj sprawdzilam zawartosc - tabletki orginalne z ulotka . dzis to zrobię. .. Ale chce szczerze polecic jesli ktos szuka uczciwej osoby to polecam 575823497


Trzymam kciuki odezwij sie juz po...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymam kciuki odezwij sie juz po...


O 12 biore pierwsza dawke... Kupilam 12 arthrotecu i 12 cytotecu ( od pani 575823497 )
Biore arthrotec ale pod jezyk . oby sie udalo...a jak nie to mam cytotec wezme dopochwowo. Wołałam sie zabezpieczyc. Z reszta pani tez mi doradzila .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 12 biore pierwsza dawke... Kupilam 12 arthrotecu i 12 cytotecu ( od pani 575823497 )
> Biore arthrotec ale pod jezyk . oby sie udalo...a jak nie to mam cytotec wezme dopochwowo. Wołałam sie zabezpieczyc. Z reszta pani tez mi doradzila .


Żadna różnica, Cytotec czy Arthrotek. Jeden i drugi ma 200mcg misoprostolu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wiem.  Ale cena byla Dobra wiec wolalam sie zabezpieczyc... W razie jakby arthrotec nie podzialal sprobuje z cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 12 biore pierwsza dawke... Kupilam 12 arthrotecu i 12 cytotecu ( od pani 575823497 )
> Biore arthrotec ale pod jezyk . oby sie udalo...a jak nie to mam cytotec wezme dopochwowo. Wołałam sie zabezpieczyc. Z reszta pani tez mi doradzila .


Oby wszystko przebiegło ok,jestem z Toba myślami ...odezwij sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec. Mialam 2 op . 1 cale 20 szt - 180 zl . z drugiego 12 szt - 150 zl . ( ja zuzylam 8 dopochw i wystarczylo ) zdjecia z data imieniem itp w kazdej chwili wysle na maila. Ola
Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie arthrotec. Mialam 2 op . 1 cale 20 szt - 180 zl . z drugiego 12 szt - 150 zl . ( ja zuzylam 8 dopochw i wystarczylo ) zdjecia z data imieniem itp w kazdej chwili wysle na maila. Ola
> Ola.miska25@interia.pl


A skąd miałaś ten Arthrotek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd miałaś ten Arthrotek?


Chłopak zalatwil recepte i kupil w aptece. A czemu pytasz ? W srodku jest ulotka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chłopak zalatwil recepte i kupil w aptece. A czemu pytasz ? W srodku jest ulotka.


A tak pytam, bo kupiłaś w aptece za 60 zł, a teraz chcesz zarobić na biednych dziewczynach 230 zł....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A tak pytam, bo kupiłaś w aptece za 60 zł, a teraz chcesz zarobić na biednych dziewczynach 230 zł....


Bo moja droga moj chłopak dal lekarzowi tez pieniążka zeby wypisal...ja to wykupilam tez mnie to kosztowalo... Wiec mnie nie oceniaj. Ktos chce kupic to kupi . ja nikogo nie zmuszam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamowilam od WHW


Czy przysłali normalnie? To znaczy nie było problemów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy przysłali normalnie? To znaczy nie było problemów?


Nie,nie było. Czekałam osiem dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanytomasz

> Czy przysłali normalnie? To znaczy nie było problemów?


a mi stamtąd od października do dnia dzisiejszego nie doszło. Oszuści sami sobie piszą pozytywne komentarze!!!!!!!
Dobrze,że partnerka znalazła dosyć szybko inne źródło z możliwością odbioru osobistego w naszym mieście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a mi stamtąd od października do dnia dzisiejszego nie doszło. Oszuści sami sobie piszą pozytywne komentarze!!!!!!!
> Dobrze,że partnerka znalazła dosyć szybko inne źródło z możliwością odbioru osobistego w naszym mieście.


Co za obrzydliwe oszczerstwo. Podaj numer nadania, chcę zobaczyć tą paczkę "która niby nie doszła"

----------


## katra luu

LIPSKI WALDEK i ADAM SYLWESTER SURAŁA  to OSZUŚCI z recepty@zaufani.com !!! Ostrzegam !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nic nie brałam ani lekarz nic mi nie dał raz wziełam panadol femina czasami przy okresie biore ja ogolnie nie lubie brać tabletek wiec ja nic nie brałam po paru dniach przeszlo razem z krwawieniem krwawienie przechodzilo i bol przechodzil a jak przestalam juz krwawic to i bolu juz nie było



Hej,pisalam tu ostatnio. Poszlam dzis do ginekologa potwierdzic poronienie a on stwierdzil ze macica jest czysta ale w szyjce macicy zostaly pozostalosci. To dopiero 4 dzien po poronieniu. Dał mi skierowanie na lyzeczkowanie na jutro ale Womenki napisaly dokładnie: Jeśli badanie ultrasonograficzne wykazało niewielkie pozostałości tkanek (wskazujące na niecałkowitą aborcję) lub jeśli po 3 tygodniach nadal występuje u ciebie niewielkie krwawienie, ALE nie masz innych objawów takich jak ból, gorączka lub silne krwawienie, zabieg łyżeczkowania nie musi być wykonywany.

Niewielkie pozostałości tkanek mogą być usunięte za pomocą kolejnej dawki Misoprostolu lub możesz też poczekać do kolejnej miesiączki (w wyniku skurczów podczas miesiączki resztki tkanek powinny zostać wydalone).

W większości przypadków macica jest w stanie oczyścić się sama. Regularna miesiączka powraca po 4-6 tygodniach od momentu aborcji medycznej.

Po wystąpieniu regularnej miesiączki w macicy nie powinny znajdować się pozostałości tkanki.

Wloz 2 ostatnie tabletki Misoprostolu pod jezyk.

Trzymaj je pod jezykiem przez 30 minut. Mozesz polykac sline. Po uplywie 30 minut - pozostalosci wypluj. To moze pomoc zapobiec koniecznosci zastosowania metod chirurgicznych.

Jezeli wystepuje u ciebie trwaly, silny bol, wydzielina pochwy o nieprzyjemnym zapachu lub nietypowym kolorze, przedluza sie obfite krwawienie - to moze oznaczac, ze wystapily u Ciebie komplikacje po zabiegu aborcji medycznej. Wowczas - powinnas jak najszybciej skontaktowac sie z lekarzem.


Teraz juz sama nie wiem. zabieg mi się nie usmiecha ale krawienie sie zmnniejsza i skurcze tez. Doradzcie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz, ale one tu piszą o resztkach w macicy, a ty masz w szyjce. A szyjka się nie kurczy. Pytanie, czy te resztki jakoś stamtąd wyleza, czy utkna i będą Ci gnic ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie!
Wziełam ostatnie 2 tabletki miso jak kazały wiec może coś ruszy.
Jak nie to dupa i idę jutro. Denerwuje się strasznie bo wiem że to interwencja w organizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie!
> Wziełam ostatnie 2 tabletki miso jak kazały wiec może coś ruszy.
> Jak nie to dupa i idę jutro. Denerwuje się strasznie bo wiem że to interwencja w organizm.


Ok, ale to prosty zabieg i będziesz miała z głowy. A łażenie z gnijacymi resztkami, to niezbyt dobry pomysł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok, ale to prosty zabieg i będziesz miała z głowy. A łażenie z gnijacymi resztkami, to niezbyt dobry pomysł.


Mam nadzieje że wszystko pójdzie dobrze  :Smile:  Chce mieć to za sobą już :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie dostałam paczkę z zestawem ale nie jest pewna czy ru jest autentyczne .Czy któraś z Was zamawiała  
moze z nr 576340913 ?do tego jest artc forte mam obawy przed zażyciem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie dostałam paczkę z zestawem ale nie jest pewna czy ru jest autentyczne .Czy któraś z Was zamawiała  
> moze z nr 576340913 ?do tego jest artc forte mam obawy przed zażyciem .


Ja bez zamawiania mogę Ci powiedzieć że nie jest autentyczne. Oryginalne dostaniesz tylko od Womenek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
Martyna 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje tabletek arthrotec. Skad kupilyscie? 
Szukam uczciwego źródła. Juz zostałam oszukana  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
> Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
> Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
> Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
> Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
> Martyna 577 214 933


Oszustwo. Oryginalny zestaw nie zawiera 12 tabletek Arthroteku, nawet nie potrzeba tylu do przeprowadzenia aborcji z RU. Tylko womenki mogą Wam wysłać oryginalny zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec. Mialam 2 op . 1 cale 20 szt - 180 zl . z drugiego 12 szt - 150 zl . ( ja zuzylam 8 dopochw i wystarczylo ) zdjecia z data imieniem itp w kazdej chwili wysle na maila. Ola
Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
> Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
> Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
> Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
> Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
> Martyna 577 214 933


Jestes Martyna czy Sylwia? jesli podajesz nr  niech Twoje ogłoszenia beda spójne .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam arthrotec Zwykly. Cena 150zl .
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POTRZEBUJE SAME 3SZT ORGINALNE TAB RU WIADOMO PO CO SA PAKOWANE W JEDEN BLISTER 3 SZT I TO CALE OPAKOWANIE PODAJE MEILA cayra@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POTRZEBUJE OPAKOWANIE JEDNO 3 SZT W OPAKOWANIU
cayra@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do poronienia wystarcza tylko 3 tab Mifepriston co 24 h tylko musza byc z wiadomego zrodla w blistrach i opakowaniu calosciowym nie cietym wycinanym czy cos takiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy ma któraś do odsprzedania zestawu od womenek ?niestety kupiłam z innego źrodła  
 I jestem pewna ze ru jest podróbka boje sie zażyć a to juz ostani moment jestem w 10tc.Pomóżcie.

----------


## Malwina GWE

Nie ma czegoś takiego, że tylko od womenek działają. To była moja druga ciąża, gdzie musiałam dokonać tego "zabiegu".
Podczas 1 ciąży w tamtym roku zamówiłam zestaw od womenek, długo szło , ale faktycznie podziałało.
Teraz zamówiłam z 883-125-454 i z tego numeru też działają a przesyłka już była u mnie na drugi dzień nie po 8 dniach.
Tydzień temu poroniłam za pomocą tych środków, byłam już na kontroli usg i wszystko zostało ładnie wyczyszczone. Bałam się, że może to być jakiś wałek, ale była płatność za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości i całodobowa pomoc telefoniczna. Także szczerze polecam w/w źródło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy ma któraś do odsprzedania zestawu od womenek ?niestety kupiłam z innego źrodła  
>  I jestem pewna ze ru jest podróbka boje sie zażyć a to juz ostani moment jestem w 10tc.Pomóżcie.


Ja kupilam zestaw od tej pani. I faktycznie wyżej pani ma racje.nie tylk od womenek zestawy dzialaja. Kupilam tabl od pani wiktorii ( 575 823 497) i szczerze polecam. Tabletki orginalne i super kontakt. Wiec publicznie bardzo dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Witam. Mam na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Kupiłam tam zestaw za 90 euro, lecz postanowiłam zachować ciąże i odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej


Z poważaniem
Anna Tuler.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arthrotec . zapakowany z ulotka . cena 160 zl za 12 szt 200 za 20.szt
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wlasnie wzięłam pierwsza dawkę Arthr minęło pol godziny a ja juz mam bóle o dreszcze ...
Czy to normalne ?strasznie sie boje ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KUPIĘ TYLKO ORYGINALNY zestaw tabletek (taki jak z WOW lub WHW) za rozsądną cenę. 
Preferuję odbiór osobisty w Warszawie lub przesyłkę z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.
Kontakt: annszwarc@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wyżej... KUPIĘ TYLKO ORYGINALNY zestaw (taki jak z WOW lub WHW).
Preferuję odbiór osobisty w Łodzi i okolicach lub przesyłkę z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.
Kontakt: cisek1987@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dokonaniu aborcji, mogą pojawić się problemy, które będą odczuwalne jedynie w głowie kobiety. W wielu przypadkach pojawia się na przykład napady smutku i straty, a także poczucie winy. Mogą one mieć różne nasilenie, od drobnych załamań nerwowych, złego nastroju, aż do poważnych stanów depresyjnych, w których niezbędna jest pomoc specjalisty. Niektóre kobiety po przerwaniu ciąży odczuwają zaburzenia snu oraz zaburzenia seksualne, polegające na oziębłym charakterze relacji z partnerem. Wystąpić może również obniżenie poczucia własnej wartości, a nawet autoagresja i samooskarżanie się. 

Co więcej, w niektórych przypadkach, kobiety posiadają zaburzone relacje z kolejnymi, ewentualnymi dziećmi. Rzadziej ich dotykają, częściej się denerwują, czują lęki, szybciej rezygnują z karmienia piersią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zjawisko, jakim jest aborcja nie zawsze kończy się w momencie usunięcia płodu. W przypadku niektórych kobiet, jej skutki mogą być odczuwalne przez kolejne miesiące, a nawet lata.

Jest to kwestia bardzo indywidualna i nie da się przewidzieć, w którą stronę potoczą się losy. Dobrze jednak zdawać sobie sprawę z możliwych skutków, występujących w niektórych przypadkach po przerwaniu ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W pierwszych dniach po zabiegu kobieta może odczuwać bóle w podbrzuszu, mdłości i zawroty głowy.Mogą pojawić się wymioty i biegunka. Leżenie w łóżku wskazane jest jednak najwyżej przez jeden dzień, do momentu ustąpienia efektów znieczulenia. W zasadzie już następnego dnia można powrócić do codziennych obowiązków. Nie należy natomiast podejmować wysiłku fizycznego, zwłaszcza dźwigania i biegania, przynajmniej przez 10-14 dni.

Do powikłań należą m.in.:

krwotoki
uszkodzenie szyjki macicy
przebicie ściany macicy
uszkodzenie innych narządów wewnętrznych
zakażenie

W skrajnych przypadkach może wystąpić wstrząs, prowadzący do śmierci kobiety.

Jeżeli aborcja dotyczyła pierwszej ciąży w życiu kobiety, istnieje większe ryzyko niemożności zajścia w następną. Wzrasta też możliwość samoistnego poronienia i porodu przedwczesnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec. Mialam 2 op . 1 cale 20 szt - 200 zl . z drugiego 12 szt - 160 zl . ( ja zuzylam 8 dopochw i wystarczylo ) zdjecia z data imieniem itp w kazdej chwili wysle na maila. Ola
Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Agnieszka Włod...

witam
polecam Wam sprawdzone źródło - haniahelp@wp.pl
wszystko w porządku.

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
Martyna 577 214 933
Cena 350zł

----------


## Karolina :)

eśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i  a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arth****c . tanio
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec .Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. - 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) - 250zł, 1szt. - 15zł. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arth***ec . zapakowany qlw oryginalne blistry z ulotka . cena 160 zl .
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina twoim imieniem na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tanio arthr***c. Oryginalnie zapakowany 20 sztuk w blistrach ulotka w opakowaniu. Mialam 2paczki . Zdjęcia moge wyslac mailem z data godzina itp .

marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 726-645-671Wczym ci pomógł  oszust i nic więcej ale już jest namieżony tylko chwile.726-645-671


Ghffcg
Fffffffffffff

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie tanio arthr***c. Oryginalnie zapakowany 20 sztuk w blistrach ulotka w opakowaniu. Mialam 2paczki . Zdjęcia moge wyslac mailem z data godzina itp .
> 
> marlena.biegun30@interia.pl


///
Odstapie 12 szt. Tanio 
Zapraszam na maila po zdjecia.
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie oryginalny arth****c w rozsadnej cenie. ( opakowanie ulotka - zdjecia )
Lub zestaw . 
575 823 497

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arth***ec . zapakowany qlw oryginalne blistry z ulotka . cena 160 zl .
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina twoim imieniem na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Mam na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
> 8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Kupiłam tam zestaw za 90 euro, lecz postanowiłam zachować ciąże i odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej
> 
> 
> Z poważaniem
> Anna Tuler.


jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Napisz ! Zadzwoń!
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec / zestaw. W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150zl.sprzedam.
marlena.biegun30@interia.p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150zl.sprzedam.oryginalnie zapakowany z ulotka . moge wyslac zdjecia z data twoim mailem imieniem.
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to możliwe że krwawienie po poronieniu znikło po jednej dobie.

----------


## Nikola1988a

witam
polecam nr 883125454. 
Wszystko przebiegło pomyślnie zgodnie z planem, szybka dostawa, stały kontakt.

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej



Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
uwaga na oszustkę młoda guwniara nie ma pojecia o niczym przesyła niby tabletki a to są dopalacze ostrzegam przed nią

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zgadzam sie z postem powyzej uwazajcie na nią wyciąga kasę i wysyła dopalacze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niby zdjecia i meile a tu oszustwo uwazajcie na nia dziewczyny straciłam przez nia pieniadze i zdrowie te tabletki to niewiadomo co czytajcie komentarze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tej strony wiktoria. Nie wiem kto ale ktoś jest poprostu bezczelny ! Wysylam zdjęcia spotykam sie z ludzmi osobiscie tabl sa oryginalnie zapakowane z ulotka ! Co za brednie ....dopalacze? Ktos byl chyba na tych dopalaczach jak to pisal! Widac komus interes nie idzie . nie udaje ci sie wciskac apapu mowiac ze to ru? I wylewasz jad na kogos? 
Zapraszam do kontaktu na maila ( Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl)
Lub telefon ( 575 823 497) wysle zdj z kartka data godzina lyzka widelcem itp . na terenie woj slaskiego mozna sie ze mna spotkac osobiscie.... Wiec logiczne ze ktos widzi co ma w rekach. 
Bardzo wredna prowokacja. Osmieszylas/les sie. Nie jedz po mnie bo dziewczyny czasem dzwonia pisza do mnie poprostu pogadac doradzic sie wyzalic.staram sie.pomoc a przez takie hieny jak ty trafiaja na janusza i innych oszustow.
Ps. Widac ze wszystkie 3 wpisy pisala jedna osoba .
Pozdrawiam i zycze wiecej dojrzalosci . Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tanio arthrotec. 
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie e-mail wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie e-mail.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? 
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio odsprzedam Arthrotec. 
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie zestaw!!  tanio
pilne, moj problem sam sie rozwiazał 
poradzę w razie potrzeby
zapraszam
aleks.andras@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam proszę pilnie Mi odpisać czy można zaufać nr 883125454

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam proszę pilnie Mi odpisać czy można zaufać nr 883125454


Jedna pani pisala ze dostala rutinoscorbin z tego numeru.odradzam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam proszę pilnie Mi odpisać czy można zaufać nr 883125454


Podaj num albo maila do siebie. Podam ci kontakt do zaufanej osoby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś może polecić nr sprawdzony na 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś może polecić nr sprawdzony na 100%


575 823 497. Polecam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A możesz tutaj podać ten nr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A możesz tutaj podać ten nr


575 823 497.  Ten nr sprawdzony.polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam pania m. marlena.biegun30@interia.pl
Bralam od niej arth.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

..Tanio odstapie Arthrotec. Lub zestaw z m.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ..Tanio odstapie Arthrotec. Lub zestaw z m.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl


Zestaw z czym ??? Co, Wiktoria zmieniła się w Beatke?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw z czym ??? Co, Wiktoria zmieniła się w Beatke?


Nie badz bezczelna . sprawdz sobie mojego maila oglaszam sie tu od pol roku. W nikogo sie nie zamieniam . juz sie nawet oglosic nie mozna ? 
Mam zestaw z metotreksatem . jeden. Metotreksat zapakowany w blistrze . male zolte tabletki . jeszcze cos chcesz wiedziec czy sie laskawie odczepisz i zaczniesz pilnowac swojego nosa ? To co masz z wiktoria czy jakas inna mnie proszę w to nie mieszac. Tyle osob sie oglasza a akurat do mnie sie przyczepilas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie badz bezczelna . sprawdz sobie mojego maila oglaszam sie tu od pol roku. W nikogo sie nie zamieniam . juz sie nawet oglosic nie mozna ? 
> Mam zestaw z metotreksatem . jeden. Metotreksat zapakowany w blistrze . male zolte tabletki . jeszcze cos chcesz wiedziec czy sie laskawie odczepisz i zaczniesz pilnowac swojego nosa ? To co masz z wiktoria czy jakas inna mnie proszę w to nie mieszac. Tyle osob sie oglasza a akurat do mnie sie przyczepilas.


Wrzuć proszę fotke swojego metotrexatu, szybciutko cię zdemaskujemy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wrzuć proszę fotke swojego metotrexatu, szybciutko cię zdemaskujemy


To powiedz mi tylko jak sie wrzuca zdjecia z telefonu ? Zaraz cie zatkam zmijo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś może polecić nr sprawdzony na 100%


Szczerze odsprzedam i wyśle na 100% Arthrotec miałam możliwość kupienia więcej numer tel 785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Całe opakowanie (20szt.) cena 250zł, 12szt. cena 180zł, 1szt. cena 15zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to koszt 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam w rozsadnej cenie Arthrotec. 
Wiecej info na mailu Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam w rozsadnej cenie Arthrotec. 
Wiecej info lub zdjecia na mailu Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam w rozsadnej cenie Arthrotec. 
> Wiecej info lub zdjecia na mailu Ola.miska25@interia.pl


Odsprzedam Arthrotec oryginalny z apteki firmy Pfizer. Wyśle na 100%miałam możliwość kupienia większej ilości. Tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pilnie potrzebuje tych leków ze SPRAWDZONEGO ŹRÓDŁA!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pilnie potrzebuje tych leków ze SPRAWDZONEGO ŹRÓDŁA!!!


polecem WHW - womenhelp.org ,nie miałam kasy, bo wczesniej mnie tu oszukano na jakiś metotraxat od wiktorii, i one obniżyły mi darowiznę do 30 euro, paczka przyszła w 10 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> polecem WHW - womenhelp.org ,nie miałam kasy, bo wczesniej mnie tu oszukano na jakiś metotraxat od wiktorii, i one obniżyły mi darowiznę do 30 euro, paczka przyszła w 10 dni


Czy mogłabyś mi wysłać swojego maila w celu zadania pytań?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mogłabyś mi wysłać swojego maila w celu zadania pytań?


anzalwa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pilnie potrzebuje tych leków ze SPRAWDZONEGO ŹRÓDŁA!!!


Polecam pania beate. beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 18 sztuk zostalo jeszcze. Oryginalny z apteki. kasik0110@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> anzalwa@wp.pl


Mogłabyś mi odpowiedzieć na maila bardzo prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam pania beate. beata.beti40@interia.pl


Ja odsprzedam bo mi zostały miałam 2 opakowania a dokładnie 12 szt starczyło. Wyśle na 100% także nie obawiać  się. Tel.785622605 zaznaczę że wiem jak to zostać oszukanym bo zaufalam a dostałam sama nie wiem co bo było w woreczku foliowym bez ulotki .Później  zdecydowałam załatwić receptę i nie płacić oszustą .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie nieuzyty arthrotec. Oryginalny z ulotka.tanio. Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię ORYGINALNE LEKI - jak w tytule - 

- Mifepristone 200 mg. "Mifegest". Każda tabletka zablistrowana oryginalnie, nienaruszona! Na lustrze widoczna nazwa leku, nazwa zawartej w nim substancji czynnej, numer serii, data produkcji oraz data ważności a także info dot. producenta. 
Posiadam także pudełeczka i ulotki (w pudeleczku są fabrycznie 3 tabletki).

- Misoprostol 200 mcg. "Cytotec". Tak jak Mifepristone jest to lek w oryginalnym opakowaniu, blistry po 10 tabletek, opisane - nazwa, logo producenta, daty produkcji i ważności, numery serii leku, itd.. W pudełku (z ulotką) znajduje się 5 blistrow. 

 Aby uprzedzić wszelkie złośliwości - mogę przesłać zdjęcia w DOWOLNEJ FORMIE - z dzisiejszą datą, Twoim imieniem, z kapciem,  5-cio złotówką, różowym misiem (nie wiem czy takowego posiadam ☺) lub na dowolnym tle, itd... 

 Preferuję odbiór osobisty! 

Kontakt przez aplikację WhatsUp: +48 573 494 634 
Lub e-mail:  mifemiso@keemail.me

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuję od kogoś sprawdzonego. laura.misia88@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z czystym sumieniem moge polecic 575 823 497 pania w.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka . pomoge , podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw tabl mifepristone i misoprostol firmy cipla. Zdjęcia moge wyslac na maila. Zestaw pewny- kupilam odbierajac osobiscie. Nie uzylam go i jednak nie uzyje...
Odsprzedam nawet taniej niz kupilam .
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;150736]Szczerze odsprzedam i wyśle na 100% Arthrotec miałam możliwość kupienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;150736]Szczerze odsprzedam i wyśle na 100% Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl albo tel 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny mam pytanie 8 dni temu czyli 6 było u mnie Poroninie 
Oczyściłam się sama obyło się bez łyżeczkowania
Krwawiłam 6dni i wszystko jest ok do tej pory 
Wczoraj współżyłam i pękła nam prezerwatywa czy jest 
Możliwość zajścia w ponowna ciąże jak od poronienia
Minęło tydzień czy ktoś się orientuje w tym temacie pozdrawiam 
Czekam za odpowiedzią

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny mam pytanie 8 dni temu czyli 6 było u mnie Poroninie 
> Oczyściłam się sama obyło się bez łyżeczkowania
> Krwawiłam 6dni i wszystko jest ok do tej pory 
> Wczoraj współżyłam i pękła nam prezerwatywa czy jest 
> Możliwość zajścia w ponowna ciąże jak od poronienia
> Minęło tydzień czy ktoś się orientuje w tym temacie pozdrawiam 
> Czekam za odpowiedzią


Tak , jest taka możliwość. Cykl wraca od razu po poronieniu, więc jest duża szansa że jestes w okolicy dni płodnych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak , jest taka możliwość. Cykl wraca od razu po poronieniu, więc jest duża szansa że jestes w okolicy dni płodnych.






Dziękuje za odpowiedz jedyny teraz ratunek to zażyć tabletkę po;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszusci tabletek poronnych to email aborcja@pewniak.org nastepny email dr.julia@protonmail.com

BANK NUMER KONTA IBAN (przy przelewie z Polski nie trzeba podawac przedrostka PL)

PL86124055271111001071246775

SWIFT:

PKOPPLPW

Odbiorca:

ADAM DZIEDZIC 

ul. Piastowska 10c/2 Krosno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> *sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie e-mail wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie e-mail.


kupie jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie.  Tabl.sprawdzone i w rozsadnej cenie B.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Nr tel podam przez maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szczerze odsprzedam i wyśle na 100% Arthrotec miałam możliwość kupienia więcej numer tel 785622605


Nie aktualne ogloszenie

----------


## Iwona2890

Polecam wszystkim pewnym dziewczyną które są zdecydowane na przerwanie ciąży kontakt z panem Robertem 577_840_828 Procesjonalnie mi pomógł jetem mu wdzięczna bo nie stać mnie na utrzymanie dziecka a tabletki od tego pana mi pomogły szybka wysyłka i stały kontakt telefoniczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny kobieta anioł pomogła mi nie oszukała udało mi się polecam 576-340-913 wszystko mi wytłumaczyła i zawsze odbierała jak dzwoniłam byłam w 14 tygodniu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam ORYGINALNE LEKI Mifepristone 200 mg. o nazwie handlowej 
"Mifegest" oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg. "Cytotec" a także oba powyższe leki
w formie "Clear Kit Combipack" (1×Mifepristone 200mg + 4× Misoprostol 200mcg).

 Nie są to jakieś śmieszne plastikowe buteleczki z etykietą ściagniętą z netu, wydrukowaną i naklejoną samodzielnie jak to mają w zwyczaju robić niektórzy handlarze.. 

 Wszystkie leki zapakowane są w blistry - nienaruszone, fabrycznie zgrzane, każdy blister opisany - nazwa leku, nazwa i zawartość substancji czynnej, producent, data produkcji oraz data ważności,  numer serii odpowiedni dla danej partii leku!
Posiadam również pudełka i ulotki, na których dla porównania można znaleźć te same numery serii i daty ważności co na blistrach.

 Nie wierzcie w brednie, że MIFEPRISTONE  (potocznie RU-486) pochodzi z jakiś "opakowań zbiorczych" i dlatego ktoś chce Wam go sprzedać luzem lub w jakimś żałosnym kawaleczku obcietego blisterka, na którym nie widać nawet co zawiera! 
Jak każdy "cywilizowany" lek ma wyglądać NORMALNIE! Masz widzieć co planujesz zazyc, mieć możliwość sprawdzenia daty ważności, etc.. 
Mifepristone jest pakowane POJEDYNCZO - każda jedna tabletka jest w osobnym, OPISANYM listku. 
Tzw.zestawy Mifepristone & Misoprostol KIT w formie Combipack'u zawierają jeden blister, w którym mieszczą się cztery tabletki Misoprostol i jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz ulotkę. Całość zamknięta jest w pudełku. 

 Jestem uczciwą osobą. Każdy z posiadanych przeze mnie leków został zakupiony z legalnego źródła. Posiadam stosowne deklaracje celne potwierdzające, że ich posiadanie jest na terenie całej U.E. w pełni legalne!

 Zapraszam do odbioru osobistego! 

Preferuję kontakt telefoniczny.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielę
pod numerem: 780-099-929.

P.S. Dla złośliwych - 
Jestem w ciągłym posiadaniu wszystkich w/w leków
i mogę uwiarygodnić ten fakt w dowolny sposób.

----------


## ratunek

mam do sprzedania tabletki poronne kupiłam dla własnego użytku ale okazało się że mam ciąże poza maciczną więc się nie przydały. Kupywane od sprawdzonego żrudła w orginalnych blistkach polecam cena za kuracje 1000

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam do sprzedania tabletki poronne kupiłam dla własnego użytku ale okazało się że mam ciąże poza maciczną więc się nie przydały. Kupywane od sprawdzonego żrudła w orginalnych blistkach polecam cena za kuracje 1000


Zwariowałas z tą ceną. Mogę za to mieć 3-4 zestawy z WOW..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

te tansze kuracje są mniej skuteczne moja ma 99 procent skutecznosci ja sama za nia zaplacilam 1300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> te tansze kuracje są mniej skuteczne moja ma 99 procent skutecznosci ja sama za nia zaplacilam 1300


Co za głupoty? Mój zestaw z WOW kosxtowal 300 i wszystko się udało. Ma on ponad 98% skuteczności. Myślisz że ktoś  się na takie brednie nabierze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdj z data godz na mailu .
Oryginalny arthrotec ulotka.
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisze do kobiet ktore stanely przed wyborem urodzic albo nie.Prosze mnie nie oceniac ze jestem nieodpowiedzialna matka,poniewaz swiadoma swojej sytuacji materialnej majac dwójkę dzieci w tym jedno chore od urodzenia zabezpieczalam sie bralam tabletki pilnowalam wizyt u ginekologa ,dodam ze mimo stosowania antykoncepcji nigdy nie kochalismy sie do konca ,niestety zaszlam w ciaze jakim cudem niewiem kiedy tak samo nie ,zaliczylam wpadke przy anty ktorych przestrzegalam jak.oka w głowie,nie pije alkoholu nie pale nie chorowalam aby cos moglo zahamować ich dzialanie stalo sie,nie moglam urodzic tego dziecka zdecydowalam sie na.zamowienie tabletek z Wow z wielka obawa czy dojda czy zadzialaja ,wymienilam kilka emaile z nimi pieniążki wysyla sie z przedplata wyszlo cos w przeliczeniu okolo350zl musialam prosic osobe z.poza wojewodztwa do odbioru paczki poniewaz na moje nie wysylali udalo sie kolo 2 ,tyg od decyzji paczka dotarla tabletki orginalne ,wzielam zgodnie z.instrukcja od nich ,kiedy wlozylam 4tabl pod jezyk po okolo 40min mialam drgawki biedunke bol brzucha.jak przy pordziepo okolo 4godzinach wylecialo cos co przypominalo kupke wwątróbki bylo widac pecherzyk wypelniony myslalm ze tam jest zarodek wykapalam sie i nagle poczulam ze cos leci doslownie w reke zlapalam dziecko....tak dziecko nie zarodek poniewaz.mialo raczki nozki paluszki widoczny nosek bylo widac żeberka ,nie bylam wstanie wyrzucić zostalo zlozone w pudełeczku u pochowane pod rodzinnym pomnikiem .widoku tego nie zapomne do konca.zycianie gdybym cofnela czas nigdy bym tego.nie zrobiła inaczej gdybym poronila wczensiej kiedy nie wygladalo by to tak jak dziewczyny pisza glut ....serce mi peka sumienie zyc.nie daje ....zaplace za.to najwieksza kare w zyciu bo nigdy nie zasne juz spokojnie .jestes za aborcja ale musi byc przemyslana i. Nie. W tym tygodniu ktorym ja do zrobilam a byl to 9tydz rozpocZęty za pozno ..dziewczyny decydujcie sie.szybko wczesnie ,,,dodam ze.wystarczyly mi 4tabletki po ktorych poronilam zostaly mi 2 szt gdyby ktos chcial w bardzo poczatkowej fazie.maz do 3tyg ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisze do kobiet ktore stanely przed wyborem urodzic albo nie.Prosze mnie nie oceniac ze jestem nieodpowiedzialna matka,poniewaz swiadoma swojej sytuacji materialnej majac dwójkę dzieci w tym jedno chore od urodzenia zabezpieczalam sie bralam tabletki pilnowalam wizyt u ginekologa ,dodam ze mimo stosowania antykoncepcji nigdy nie kochalismy sie do konca ,niestety zaszlam w ciaze jakim cudem niewiem kiedy tak samo nie ,zaliczylam wpadke przy anty ktorych przestrzegalam jak.oka w głowie,nie pije alkoholu nie pale nie chorowalam aby cos moglo zahamować ich dzialanie stalo sie,nie moglam urodzic tego dziecka zdecydowalam sie na.zamowienie tabletek z Wow z wielka obawa czy dojda czy zadzialaja ,wymienilam kilka emaile z nimi pieniążki wysyla sie z przedplata wyszlo cos w przeliczeniu okolo350zl musialam prosic osobe z.poza wojewodztwa do odbioru paczki poniewaz na moje nie wysylali udalo sie kolo 2 ,tyg od decyzji paczka dotarla tabletki orginalne ,wzielam zgodnie z.instrukcja od nich ,kiedy wlozylam 4tabl pod jezyk po okolo 40min mialam drgawki biedunke bol brzucha.jak przy pordziepo okolo 4godzinach wylecialo cos co przypominalo kupke wwątróbki bylo widac pecherzyk wypelniony myslalm ze tam jest zarodek wykapalam sie i nagle poczulam ze cos leci doslownie w reke zlapalam dziecko....tak dziecko nie zarodek poniewaz.mialo raczki nozki paluszki widoczny nosek bylo widac żeberka ,nie bylam wstanie wyrzucić zostalo zlozone w pudełeczku u pochowane pod rodzinnym pomnikiem .widoku tego nie zapomne do konca.zycianie gdybym cofnela czas nigdy bym tego.nie zrobiła inaczej gdybym poronila wczensiej kiedy nie wygladalo by to tak jak dziewczyny pisza glut ....serce mi peka sumienie zyc.nie daje ....zaplace za.to najwieksza kare w zyciu bo nigdy nie zasne juz spokojnie .jestes za aborcja ale musi byc przemyslana i. Nie. W tym tygodniu ktorym ja do zrobilam a byl to 9tydz rozpocZęty za pozno ..dziewczyny decydujcie sie.szybko wczesnie ,,,dodam ze.wystarczyly mi 4tabletki po ktorych poronilam zostaly mi 2 szt gdyby ktos chcial w bardzo poczatkowej fazie.maz do 3tyg ...


Ciążę liczymy od daty ostatniej miesiączki, nie da się zrobić aborcji w trzecim tygodniu, bo wtedy kobieta nie wie jeszcze o ciąży. Jeśli ty policzylas inaczej, to twoja ciąża była starsza i stąd wykształcony płód. Co do widoków, z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że one mijają z czasem, sama robiłam aborcję w jeszcze wyższym tygodniu niż ty, widziałam płód i nie mam żadnej traumy po trzech latach. Jednak ja byłam pewna w 100%, że chcę usunąć ciążę, i po zabiegu poczułam ulgę, że się udało. To od Ciebie zależy, jak pokierujesz swoimi myślami. Możesz siedzieć i  użalać się nad sobą, a możesz wykorzystać to doświadczenie jako moment rozpoczęcia nowego życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja ciaza trwala 9tyg ,i 4dni potwierdzona przez ginekologa ...
Natomiat druga ciaze (liczac oczywiscie od dnia ostatniej miesiaczki ,wykrylam w 3tyg poniewaz zrobilam test tydzien po wspolzyciu a przed miesiaczka kolejna ),

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisze do kobiet ktore stanely przed wyborem urodzic albo nie.Prosze mnie nie oceniac ze jestem nieodpowiedzialna matka,poniewaz swiadoma swojej sytuacji materialnej majac dwójkę dzieci w tym jedno chore od urodzenia zabezpieczalam sie bralam tabletki pilnowalam wizyt u ginekologa ,dodam ze mimo stosowania antykoncepcji nigdy nie kochalismy sie do konca ,niestety zaszlam w ciaze jakim cudem niewiem kiedy tak samo nie ,zaliczylam wpadke przy anty ktorych przestrzegalam jak.oka w głowie,nie pije alkoholu nie pale nie chorowalam aby cos moglo zahamować ich dzialanie stalo sie,nie moglam urodzic tego dziecka zdecydowalam sie na.zamowienie tabletek z Wow z wielka obawa czy dojda czy zadzialaja ,wymienilam kilka emaile z nimi pieniążki wysyla sie z przedplata wyszlo cos w przeliczeniu okolo350zl musialam prosic osobe z.poza wojewodztwa do odbioru paczki poniewaz na moje nie wysylali udalo sie kolo 2 ,tyg od decyzji paczka dotarla tabletki orginalne ,wzielam zgodnie z.instrukcja od nich ,kiedy wlozylam 4tabl pod jezyk po okolo 40min mialam drgawki biedunke bol brzucha.jak przy pordziepo okolo 4godzinach wylecialo cos co przypominalo kupke wwątróbki bylo widac pecherzyk wypelniony myslalm ze tam jest zarodek wykapalam sie i nagle poczulam ze cos leci doslownie w reke zlapalam dziecko....tak dziecko nie zarodek poniewaz.mialo raczki nozki paluszki widoczny nosek bylo widac żeberka ,nie bylam wstanie wyrzucić zostalo zlozone w pudełeczku u pochowane pod rodzinnym pomnikiem .widoku tego nie zapomne do konca.zycianie gdybym cofnela czas nigdy bym tego.nie zrobiła inaczej gdybym poronila wczensiej kiedy nie wygladalo by to tak jak dziewczyny pisza glut ....serce mi peka sumienie zyc.nie daje ....zaplace za.to najwieksza kare w zyciu bo nigdy nie zasne juz spokojnie .jestes za aborcja ale musi byc przemyslana i. Nie. W tym tygodniu ktorym ja do zrobilam a byl to 9tydz rozpocZęty za pozno ..dziewczyny decydujcie sie.szybko wczesnie ,,,dodam ze.wystarczyly mi 4tabletki po ktorych poronilam zostaly mi 2 szt gdyby ktos chcial w bardzo poczatkowej fazie.maz do 3tyg ...


Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.


Z czystym sumieniem moge polecic owa pania. Przeczytalam ogloszenie i poniewaz mialam do tej pani tylko 100 km pojechalam i odebralam osobiscie. Przemila osoba.  Pozniej mialysmy kontakt telefoniczny i we wszystkim mi pomogla. Pani godna polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos uzywal metroteksat z palaczeniem arthrotecu? Wiadomo w jakim celu. Czy może ktos napisac jak to stosował

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos uzywal metroteksat z palaczeniem arthrotecu? Wiadomo w jakim celu. Czy może ktos napisac jak to stosował


Ja tak bralam . od pani b. 
Bralam 2sztuki co 6 godzin . 3 dawki . czyli lacznie 6 sztuk.  Mialam 8 w razie wymiotow. A czemu pytasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I po 24 godzinach arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I po 24 godzinach arthrotec?


U mnie bylo po 24h od 1 dawki dokladnie. Idealnie mi wypadlo na rano

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie. Leki sprawdzone i oryginalne.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tak bralam . od pani b. 
> Bralam 2sztuki co 6 godzin . 3 dawki . czyli lacznie 6 sztuk.  Mialam 8 w razie wymiotow. A czemu pytasz?


Dokladnie tak samo stosowalam. Moglabys opisac wyglad metotreksatu? Bo szczeze do traz sie zastanawiam czy byl oryginalny. Bralam od innej kobiety niz Ty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokladnie tak samo stosowalam. Moglabys opisac wyglad metotreksatu? Bo szczeze do traz sie zastanawiam czy byl oryginalny. Bralam od innej kobiety niz Ty


Podaj maila . spiszemy sie i ci wszystko opowiem ok? ( male zolte tabl.)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila . spiszemy sie i ci wszystko opowiem ok? ( male zolte tabl.)


ma.na@interia.pl  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie bylo po 24h od 1 dawki dokladnie. Idealnie mi wypadlo na rano


Metotrexatu z Arthrotekiem tak się nie dawkuje. Poczytajcie sobie na womenonwaves jakie jest dawkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Metotrexatu z Arthrotekiem tak się nie dawkuje. Poczytajcie sobie na womenonwaves jakie jest dawkowanie


Nie wiesz nawet ile mg metotreksat. Babeczka wie co tam pisze. Na bazie swojego doswiadczenia podala skuteczne i bezpieczne dawkowanie. Ja tak bralam .

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie e-mail wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez ciebie! kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila . spiszemy sie i ci wszystko opowiem ok? ( male zolte tabl.)


Odpisałam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do odstąpienia zestaw z women on web oryginalny 
Niestety z niedotarcia przesyłki na czas musiałam skorzystać z innych metod
Dla zainteresowanych mogę podesłać więcej zdjęć i numer telefonu
Kontakt poprzez 

oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/1973211461/bytom-Odstapie-zestaw-women-on-web.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pilnie kupie tylko i wyłącznie zestaw od women on web. 
Wiem jak wyglada oryginalny wiec prosze tylko zdecydowane oferty. 
Kontakt na maila martita734@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile u Was trwało krwawienie? i czy komuś zdarzyło się że poprostu tabletki nie zadziałały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile u Was trwało krwawienie? i czy komuś zdarzyło się że poprostu tabletki nie zadziałały


U mnie trwalo 8 dni potem plamienie przez 5 dni i przez 2 dni znowu krwawienie. Sa czesto przypadki ze sie nie udaje w koncu arthrotec ma tylko 60-70% skutecznosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zazywalyscie arthrorec doustnie czy dopochwowo? Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, oryginalny z apteki firmy Pfizer.Wyśle na 100% (wiem co to znaczy zostać oszukaną )Również mogę się spotkać  osobiście. Zainteresowane osoby proszę o email:      monik_monik70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie trwalo 8 dni potem plamienie przez 5 dni i przez 2 dni znowu krwawienie. Sa czesto przypadki ze sie nie udaje w koncu arthrotec ma tylko 60-70% skutecznosci


Niby 60%  a udaje się wszystkim zrobić zabieg
 DZIWNE.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niby 60%  a udaje się wszystkim zrobić zabieg
>  DZIWNE.


Gdzie widzisz, że wszystkim udaje się z Arthrotekiem? Poczytaj dokładnie ile razy ktoś pisze, że powtarza, bo nic się nie działo. Ja brałam dwa razy, raz Arthrotek i raz Cytotec i kompletnie nic, trochę biegunki za drugim razem. Dopiero zestaw z WHW pomógł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niby 60%  a udaje się wszystkim zrobić zabieg
>  DZIWNE.


Dziwna to jestes ty skoro glupstwa wypisujesz. Na tej samej stronie tylko w innym poscie (z podobna nazwa z najwieksza iloscia odpowiedzi) sa opisane wlasnie takie historie ze dziewczyny nie wiedza co robic bo arthrotek nie pomogl. Ze ciaza potwierdzona przez lekarza jedynie z krwiakiem. Wiec wejdz tam poczytaj i zacznij sie udzielac z chociaz minimalna wiedzana ten temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw dajacy gwarancje do 12 tyg.
Moge wyslac zdj z data godz twoim mailem itp .
Wiecej informacji na mailu: 
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziwna to jestes ty skoro glupstwa wypisujesz. Na tej samej stronie tylko w innym poscie (z podobna nazwa z najwieksza iloscia odpowiedzi) sa opisane wlasnie takie historie ze dziewczyny nie wiedza co robic bo arthrotek nie pomogl. Ze ciaza potwierdzona przez lekarza jedynie z krwiakiem. Wiec wejdz tam poczytaj i zacznij sie udzielac z chociaz minimalna wiedzana ten temat


         Arthrotek nie pomoże jeśli ktoś w czasie przyjmowania go doustnie zwymiotuje ponieważ jest gorzki( jak się ukaże rdzeń w tabletce )A wielu kobietą pomógł tylko trzeba wziąść 12 sztuk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec z apteki mogę wysłać lub spotkać się osobiście.Kontakt na email: monik_monik70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotek nie pomoże jeśli ktoś w czasie przyjmowania go doustnie zwymiotuje ponieważ jest gorzki( jak się ukaże rdzeń w tabletce )A wielu kobietą pomógł tylko trzeba wziąść 12 sztuk.


Wymioty nie mają znaczenia. Dawka leku wchłania się przez śluzówkę przez 30 minut. Potem można wymiotować do woli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki oryginalny .Miałam możliwość  kupienia większej  ilości. Wyśle  na 100% oryginał lub mogę spotkać się  osobiście. Kontakt:  monik_monik70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KUPIĘ TYLKO ORYGINALNY zestaw tabletek (taki jak z WOW lub WHW) za rozsądną cenę lub zestaw z RU468
Preferuję odbiór osobisty w Warszawie lub przesyłkę z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.
kontakt: koszyk2003@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj odebrany oryginalny zestaw WOW. Oryginalnie zapakowany nie otwierany. Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty dolyśląsk. 
diagpro1978@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zamawiajcie od tabletki pomoc@hushmail bo to oszuści. Jak można w takich sytuacjach robić sobie jaja .No ale polak potrafi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
12 tabletek 450 zł
Marzena 579.277.993
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Lek kupiony w aptece.Wysylka lub odbiór osobisty.Kontakt monik_monik70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany arthrotec . A. 781 278 014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Women on web oryginalny zestaw poronny mifepristone misoprostol ru-486 cipla mtp szybka wysyłka24 sp
Ogłoszenia Medycyna
Kategoria:
Moda i zdrowie / Medycyna
Rodzaj: Sprzedam
Dodano: 25 Styczeń 2017 23:58
2 tygodnie temu
Posiadam w sprzedaży oryginalne zestawy z
WOMEN ON WEB
każdy zestaw jest zafoliowany, nigdy nie otwierany, zakupiony w legalnej aptece w kraju gdzie zestawy te są ogólnodostępne.

Paczka zawiera : 1 tabletke MIFEPRISTONE RU-486
8 tabletek MISOPROSTOL

Paczki wysyłam tego samego dnia w którym złożysz zamówienie.
Chcesz zamówić lek napisz adres do wysyłki , w 24h wysyłam paczkę priorytetową za pobraniem,opłata za przesyłkę około 20zł,płacisz przy odbiorze leku.
Cena:  350 zł

Zgłoś naruszenie
Kontakt:
WOMEN ON WEB
Email:
Ogłoszenia Women on web oryginalny zestaw poronny mifepristone misoprostol ru-486 cipla mtp szybka wysyłka24 sp

na kopercie dane:
LUCYNA KUŚ
UL.MIEJSKA 6
44-200 RYBNIK
KONTO BANKOWE: 89 105010251000002421669447

EMAIL: vitm...@protonmail.com

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej :Smile: 



Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny !!! Zamawiajcie ze strony Women on Web, naprawdę to wiarygodne źródło. Do mnie przesyłka szła 7 dni łącznie z weekendem. Miałam numer przesyłki i mogłam ją cały czas monitorować. Z Women on Web miałam cały czas kontakt. Odpowiadali na wszystkie moje pytania. Dostałam dokładną instrukcję co mam zrobić krok po kroku. Kosztowało mnie to 75 euro.Kontakt w języku Polskim. Zanim zamówiłam od nich , pokusiłam się na zakup "mi......lu" od poleconego człowieka. Piszę w cudzy słowiu bo tabletki nie były w blistrze tylko luzem,było ich 8 a powinno być 12 i kosztowały mnie 500 zł i nic nie dały. Dlatego postanowiłam napisać tutaj. Naprawdę nie mam w tym żadnego interesu żebyście kupowały od organizacji Women on Web. Ale skorzystajcie z mojego doświadczenia i oszczędźcie sobie rozczarowań. Ja mam to już za sobą, dzisiaj w nocy wszystko się odbyło zgodnie z planem. 
Trzymam za Was kciuki, mamy prawo decydować o swoim ciele,życiu i przyszłości. Trzymajcie się !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię zestaw potrzebującej dziewczynie . w rozsadnej cenie . wysylka 24h lub odbior osobisty.
781278014 
Anna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec Forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu),prześle zdjęcie na życzenie.Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne.Cena 200zl
Mogę wyslac za pobraniem.Możliwy również odbior osobisty.Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer.Wysle na 100% oryginał lub mogę spotkać się odobisci.Emeil monik_monik70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam nieuzyte tabletki .
kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś zamawiał tabletki z womenhelp.org?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś zamawiał tabletki z womenhelp.org?



Ja zamawialam i wiele dziewczyn na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdybym tylko mogła cofnąć czas ,to nigdy nie poddałabym się aborcji farmakologicznej i nie chodzi mi o jakiś ból fizyczny a wręcz o MOJĄ PSYCHIKĘ nie nawidze siebie że podjęłam taką decyzję wystraszyłam się że nie dam rady wychować maleństwa w wieku 41 lat mam już córkę 18 letnią , męża, pracujemy a mimo to sądziłam że nie damy rady bo jesteśmy za starzy chociaż gdzieś tam pragnęłam tego dziecka .Teraz został smutek,żal do całego świata liczenie tygodni ciazy i oglądanie małych dzieci.Jestem już inną osobą radość którą posiadałam uleciała razem z usunięciem maleństwa, żałuję że otrzymałam receptę na ten lek który przyczynił się do tego.Po stracie dziecka znów pragnę być w ciąży lecz nie jest to takie proste.Wiem że będę dobra kochająca matką na pewno nie tak wystraszona jak wcześniej. Jeśli ktoś jest przed wyborem urodzić czy usunąć niech się głęboko zastanowi ponieważ ciężko jest to znieść psychicznie ja już męczę się  4 miesiące i będę  długo jeszcze bo jest coraz gorzej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostalam dzis paczke,zaplacilam 440zl. Zamawialam u faceta pod onlineabortion@wp.pl
Leki oryginalne wiec polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostalam dzis paczke,zaplacilam 440zl. Zamawialam u faceta pod onlineabortion@wp.pl
> Leki oryginalne wiec polecam!


440 za sam misoprostol, bo nic innego nie mógł Ci wysłać...no może jakieś placebo udające RU...szaleństwo !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mylisz sie! Dostałam kompletny zestaw--dwa składniki. 1+12.
Myfegyne  coś tam600 dostałam jakieś i ten misoprostol 12 x 200. 
To chyba dobry zestaw???   Robisz mi mętlik teraz!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny zestaw masz tylko od women i tam jest 8+1 a nie 12 tabletek. Zadzwoń sobie do nich na infolinię albo napisz maila, to ci powiedzą czy to co masz jest oryginalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec oryginalny,  z apteki firmy Pfizer. Wysle lub spotkam się osobiscie kontakt:785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, 
czy WHW jest dobrym źródłem? Zamawiałam pare lat temu WOW i doszło, ale zatrzymano przez celników. Teraz zastanawiam się nad WHW, bo słyszałam, ze mają większą "doręczalność" paczek i jest szansa, że uniknę stresu jak ostatnio. Czy to dobre źródło, tabsy są oryginalne, nie jest to kolejna ściema?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, 
> czy WHW jest dobrym źródłem? Zamawiałam pare lat temu WOW i doszło, ale zatrzymano przez celników. Teraz zastanawiam się nad WHW, bo słyszałam, ze mają większą "doręczalność" paczek i jest szansa, że uniknę stresu jak ostatnio. Czy to dobre źródło, tabsy są oryginalne, nie jest to kolejna ściema?


Żadna ściema. Taka sama organizacja jak WOW. Zresztą poczytaj na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, 
> czy WHW jest dobrym źródłem? Zamawiałam pare lat temu WOW i doszło, ale zatrzymano przez celników. Teraz zastanawiam się nad WHW, bo słyszałam, ze mają większą "doręczalność" paczek i jest szansa, że uniknę stresu jak ostatnio. Czy to dobre źródło, tabsy są oryginalne, nie jest to kolejna ściema?


Do mnie paczka doszła po paru dniach. Jutro biorę pierwszą tabletkę..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po ilu dniach po poronieniu poszłyście do ginekologa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
12 tabletek 450 zł
Marzena 729.264.911
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kobietki. Pisalam kilka stron temu swoją historie. 42 lata 2dzieci i 3cie nagle. Wpadlam q panike i bezmyślnie chcialam kupic tabletki " juz" . Najpierw dalam sie nabrac niejakiej doktor agacie ze strony girlinneed . babka gadala jak robot jak nakrecona wydala mi sie kompetentna ... 380 zl wyrzuconych w bloto . Ostrzegam. girlinneed to oszusci !
Później znalazlam na oglaszamy24 nr do pani. Sylwii (nr. 577 214 933) ktora chciala mi sprzedać paczke arthroteku za 300 zl ale jak poprosilam o zdjecia to cisza ale bylam tak zdesperowana ze wzielam paczke za pobraniem... Kupilam paczke apapu za 300 l !. ! Uwaga bo to oszustka przedstawia sie jako sylwia lub martyna !Wzielam sie q garsc 2 noce siedziałam na forach czytałam porównywałam i dzwonilam zeby byc w koncu pewna na sprzedawcy i zdacydowalam sie na ta pania ( goraco polecam :507 652 075) bardzo mila osoba pomocna i godna zaufania. Bez problemu wysłała zdjecia . z przesyłka tez problemu nie bylo . wiec polecam szczerze. I ostrzegam przed oszustami . trzeba jednak do tematu podejac na spokojnie. Powodzenia dla was i obysmy juz na takie fora nie musialy zagladac. K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię orginalny, nieużyty zestaw od WOW. Dla pewności mogę wysłać zdjęcia zestawu z wybranym przedmiotem . 

pwaszk.pomoc@gmail.com

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający *Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8* kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wysle na 100%oryginał  tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, czy któraś z Was kupowała tabletki z girlinneed

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię orginalny, nieużyty zestaw od WOW. Dla pewności mogę wysłać zdjęcia zestawu z wybranym przedmiotem, dążą, godziną  .  
Zdjęcie i kontakt : 

https://zapodaj.net/9c694539f819a.jpg.html 

pwaszk.pomoc@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer

 wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek 450 zł

Marzena 729.264.911

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, czy któraś z Was kupowała tabletki z girlinneed


Oszusci. Nie kupuj tam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt 180zł lub całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon),prześle zdjęcie na życzenie.Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne.
Cena 200zl
Mogę wyslac za pobraniem.Możliwy również odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Wyszłam poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem  zawartości przed zapłata 

729.264.911
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania zestaw "a-kare", w 100% oryginalny, zamówiony z Indii na receptę od lekarza. Tabletki są używane przez lekarzy w krajach gdzie jest to legalne. W zestawie jest jedna tabletka mifepristonu i 10 tabletek misoprostolu. Nie jest mi już potrzebny, więc chciałabym przynajmniej odzyskać pieniążki, które na niego wydałam. Zestaw daje niemal 100% gwarancji na powodzenie zabiegu. Jestem w stanie pomóc z dokładnym dawkowaniem oraz wytłumaczyć cały przebieg zabiegu i jak powinno się postępować w trakcie. Jestem w stanie wysłać zdjęcia wcześniej. Odbiór osobisty w Lubelskim, mogę również wysłać. czapla524@gmail.com

----------


## Marzena1984

Posiadam tabletki poronne 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol   (WoW)

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

Zdjęcie przesyłam e-mailem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wysle lub spotkam się osobiscie tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli
nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się
jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
chciałabyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
chciałabyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon  Chat  Email  ZAUFANIA

 n e t p o r a d n i a . p  l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię orginalny zestaw A-kare (1+8) zalecany przez WHO. Najskuteczniejszy i bezpieczniejszy niz cytotec i artrotec . Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem. Na każde pytanie sprawnie odpowiem . 
PWASZK.POMOC@GMAIL.COM 
Zdjęcie zestawu : Grafika na iFotos.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA
tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wyżej - 
Odstąpię ORYGINALNE LEKI : 

- Mifepristone 200 mg. ("Mifegest" Zydus - RU-486) 
- Misoprostol 200 mcg. ("Misoprost 200" Cipla).

Leki w nienaruszonych listkach z pełnym 
opisem zawartości, w pudelkach, 
ulotki oryginalne w języku angielskim. 
Posiadam rownież "Cytotec 200" Pfizer - 
listki po 10 tabletek lub całe opakowanie
50 tabletek).
Preferuję odbiór osobisty. 
Kontakt email: 
mife.miso.tablets@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam do sprzedania zestaw "a-kare", w 100% oryginalny, zamówiony z Indii na receptę od lekarza. Tabletki są używane przez lekarzy w krajach gdzie jest to legalne. W zestawie jest jedna tabletka mifepristonu i 10 tabletek misoprostolu. Nie jest mi już potrzebny, więc chciałabym przynajmniej odzyskać pieniążki, które na niego wydałam. Zestaw daje niemal 100% gwarancji na powodzenie zabiegu. Jestem w stanie pomóc z dokładnym dawkowaniem oraz wytłumaczyć cały przebieg zabiegu i jak powinno się postępować w trakcie. Jestem w stanie wysłać zdjęcia wcześniej. Odbiór osobisty w Lubelskim, mogę również wysłać. czapla524@gmail.com


Zestaw A-KARE nie składa sie z jednej tabl Mifepristonu i 10 tabl Misoprostolu!!! 
W listku obok tabletki Mifepristone znajdują sie CZTERY tabletki Misoprostolu! 
I jest to dokładnie taki sam Misoprostol jak w Cytotecu (200 mcg) więc nie wmawiaj bzdur osobom, które poszukują tu RZETELNEJ wiedzy i pomocy! 
I jeszcze jedno - podziel sie z proszę z innymi dziewczynami informacja gdzie jest taka możliwość zamówienia takich leków z Indii na receptę od lekarza???
Jaki lekarz wypisał Ci takie cuda ? 
Jest tak wiele osób, które bardzo chętnie skorzystają z takiej możliwości!!! 
Poprosimy rownież o fotki tego A-Kare w którym jest 10 tabletek Misoprostolu - tu na forum na tle karteczki  dzisiejsza data i godzina. Wiele dziewczyn już tak robiło wiec jak sie faktycznie ma lek, który oferuje sie do sprzedaży to zamieszczenie zdjęcia nie jest żadnym problemem.

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

(kliknij w zdjęcie aby powiększyć)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Okazuje sie ze wow tylko liczy na pieniadze a gowno ich obchodzi pomoc ! Napisalam wiadomosc w 10 tyg i 1 dniu . wyslalam zdj usg i wplacilam darowizna 70 euro a one mi odpisalo ze jestem w za wysokim tygodniu i mi tabletek nie wysla ! Pisalam chyba z 10 wiadomosci ze zanim dojda( mieszkam w bezpiecznym woj) to bedzie 12 tydz - czyli tydzień dozwolony. Prosilam o pomoc. ... Odmowily . Poprosiłam o zwrot pieniedzy i cisza. Dopiero jak Napisalam kilka kolejnych wiadomości odpisaly ze to jest darowizna i niestety pieniędzy zwrocic nie moga i kontakt sie urwal!!! A ja zostalam bez pieniedzy i bez tabletek teraz juz w 12tym tygodniu !!! Wow to jedno wielkie cholerne oszustwo !!! 
Tabletki kupilam od dziewczyny na forum ( nie bede nikomu robic reklamy) . uwazajcie bo wszyscy tak chwala wow a mnie oskubali z kasy i musialam sie zapozyczyc zeby kupic tabletki . nikomu ich nie polece nigdy !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wysle lub spotkam się osobiscie tel 785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Okazuje sie ze wow tylko liczy na pieniadze a gowno ich obchodzi pomoc ! Napisalam wiadomosc w 10 tyg i 1 dniu . wyslalam zdj usg i wplacilam darowizna 70 euro a one mi odpisalo ze jestem w za wysokim tygodniu i mi tabletek nie wysla ! Pisalam chyba z 10 wiadomosci ze zanim dojda( mieszkam w bezpiecznym woj) to bedzie 12 tydz - czyli tydzień dozwolony. Prosilam o pomoc. ... Odmowily . Poprosiłam o zwrot pieniedzy i cisza. Dopiero jak Napisalam kilka kolejnych wiadomości odpisaly ze to jest darowizna i niestety pieniędzy zwrocic nie moga i kontakt sie urwal!!! A ja zostalam bez pieniedzy i bez tabletek teraz juz w 12tym tygodniu !!! Wow to jedno wielkie cholerne oszustwo !!! 
> Tabletki kupilam od dziewczyny na forum ( nie bede nikomu robic reklamy) . uwazajcie bo wszyscy tak chwala wow a mnie oskubali z kasy i musialam sie zapozyczyc zeby kupic tabletki . nikomu ich nie polece nigdy !!!


Na prawdę złe Cię potraktowały  :Frown:   moim zdaniem to przegięcie - powinny ostrzec Cię ze możesz stracić te pieniążki bo Twoja sytuacja z wiekiem ciazy nie jest jasna! 
Dla wielu osób 300 zł to kupa kasy i nie do zdobycia tak sobie z dnia na dzień w sytuacji gdzie liczy sie czas!!! 
To co napisałaś jest właśnie wyjaśnieniem dla wielu osób, które nie rozumieją, ze WOW nie bierze opłaty za leki! 
Leki jakby dostaje sie od nich za darmo a kasa to darowizna na rzecz tej ich całej fundacji. 
Tylko każda szanująca sie organizacja pobiera darowiznę "co łaska" czyli wpłacasz tyle ile możesz, ile uważasz za stosowne. Nie powinno być takiego narzucania kwoty bo to już przestaje podchodzić pod darowiznę tylko robi sie zwykła sprzedażą! Niby i tak 70 euro to jest o wiele taniej niz takie leki kosztują np. w zagranicznych aptekach internetowych ale mimo wszystko moim skromnym zdaniem to nie jest w porządku. 
Domyślam sie, ze zaraz mnie skrytykujecie ale WOW na prawdę pogorszyło sie na przestrzeni kilku ostatnich lat. 
To już nie jest pierwsza taka sytuacja o której słyszę na zasadzie "wpłać darowiznę a potem lekarz zadecyduje czy damy ci leki czy nie.."! 
Jak widać za późno wcale nie było bo dziewczyna kupiła leki z innego źrodła i jak napisała wszystko jej sie powiodło!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię orginalny zestaw A-kare (1+8) zalecany przez WHO. Najskuteczniejszy i bezpieczniejszy niz sam cytotec i artrotec . Wysyłam kurierem za pobraniem. Na każde pytanie sprawnie odpowiem . 
PWASZK.POMOC@GMAIL.COM 
Zdjęcie zestawu :
Grafika na iFotos.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Michalina86

Ja również byłam w podobnej sytuacji moje drogie i niestety nie mogłam usunąć legalnie ciąży :/ Próbowałam też na wow jednak celnicy przechwycili paczkę. Pamiętajcie. Każdy dzień się liczy!
Kupiłam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (z możliwością otwarcia paczki)
Wysyłka natychmiast, po otrzymaniu danych do wysyłki. Dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni roboczych lub odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu.
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności. Do paczki dołączę szczegółowy opis zabiegu.
Możliwe zdjęcia na priv.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail: michalina_1986@poczta .pl
Ściskam ciepło i pamiętajcie, że zawsze jest jakieś rozwiązanie :]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja również byłam w podobnej sytuacji moje drogie i niestety nie mogłam usunąć legalnie ciąży :/ Próbowałam też na wow jednak celnicy przechwycili paczkę. Pamiętajcie. Każdy dzień się liczy!
> Kupiłam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet.
> Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
> Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (z możliwością otwarcia paczki)
> Wysyłka natychmiast, po otrzymaniu danych do wysyłki. Dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni roboczych lub odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu.
> Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności. Do paczki dołączę szczegółowy opis zabiegu.
> Możliwe zdjęcia na priv.
> Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail: michalina_1986@poczta .pl
> Ściskam ciepło i pamiętajcie, że zawsze jest jakieś rozwiązanie :]


To kupiłas i sie chwalisz, czy handlujesz i się oglaszasz? Bo sie zgubiłam.. ? A sciema z wow tez nie wyszła, bo nie wysyłają do niebezpiecznych województw, a nawet gdyby ja zatrzymano, to od razu jest wysylana nastepna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania tabletki poronne kupiłam dla własnego użytku ale okazało się że mam ciąże poza maciczną więc się nie przydały. Kupywane od sprawdzonego żrudła w orginalnych blistkach polecam cena za kuracje 600

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam oddam swój zestaw z whw,,ja poronilam samoistnie. .. chce za niego tylko 250 zł,  najlepiej odbiór osobisty na terenie woj świętokrzyskiego lub podkarpackiego mag-ala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odstąpienia dwa zestawy. Oddam za zwrot kosztów, poronilam nat. Wiec nie aa mi potrzebne. Pilne ostrava.ciocia@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer.Wyśle lub spotkam się osobiscie. Tel:785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam oddam swój zestaw z whw,,ja poronilam samoistnie. .. chce za niego tylko 250 zł,  najlepiej odbiór osobisty na terenie woj świętokrzyskiego lub podkarpackiego mag-ala@o2.pl


Nieaktualne juz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, jestem w wielkiej potrzebie nabycia zestawu lub samego arth...zostałam oszukana dwa razy.
Proszę tylko o kontakt uczciwe osoby które zechciałyby mi pomóc. 
mail: party__poison@wp.pl

----------


## wero01

juz lepiej urodzic i oddac do adopcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec sprzedam
Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.

Tel 576.091.189

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł
12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie, jestem w wielkiej potrzebie nabycia zestawu lub samego arth...zostałam oszukana dwa razy.
> Proszę tylko o kontakt uczciwe osoby które zechciałyby mi pomóc. 
> mail: party__poison@wp.pl


Ja mam do odsprzedania emeil:monik_monik70wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wyśle  lub spotkam się osobiscie tel 785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wyśle  lub spotkam się osobiscie tel 785622605


Prawo
Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
> Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
> Wiktoria


 Czy nie interesuje  Ciebie i nie dotyczy  Prawo! 
Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy nie interesuje  Ciebie i nie dotyczy  Prawo! 
> Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
> Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.
> 
> Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.



 Jaki masz cel domorosły "prawniku", ze tak namiętnie wtrącasz się z treścią ustawy, która jak sadze każdy zajmujący sie sprzedażą tego typu leków zna na pamięć !!?!? 
A do tego te twoje interpretacje...  Co masz do zyskania próbując nastraszyć dziewczyny, które sie tym zajmują!?? 
Arthrotec sie nie sprzedaje!? Jeśli tak to gratuluje - na prawdę mega hipokryzja! 
A jeśli nie to znaczy, ze jesteś beznadziejnym przypadkiem społeczniaka!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomóżcie bo nie wiem co kupić gdzie i jak brać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pomóżcie bo nie wiem co kupić gdzie i jak brać


Wszystko masz na forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy nie interesuje  Ciebie i nie dotyczy  Prawo! 
> Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
> Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.
> 
> Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.



 Zinterpretuj bardzo proszę jak rozumiesz "przechowywanie produktu leczniczego celem wprowadzenia do obrotu" ?? 
Tylko własnymi słowami bo "opinię prawnika" to każdy może sobie przeczytać. Kopiuj - wklej to pierwsze czego uczy się każdy użytkownik komputera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy nie interesuje  Ciebie i nie dotyczy  Prawo! 
> Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
> Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.
> 
> Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.



 Zinterpretuj bardzo proszę jak rozumiesz "przechowywanie produktu leczniczego celem wprowadzenia do obrotu" ?? 
Tylko własnymi słowami bo "opinię prawnika" to każdy może sobie przeczytać. Kopiuj - wklej to pierwsze czego uczy się każdy użytkownik komputera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o kontakty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Atrhrotec. 12szt - 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje  tabletek proszę o sprawdzone tabletki namiary co kolwiek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potrzebuje  tabletek proszę o sprawdzone tabletki namiary co kolwiek


Odsprzedam oryginalne polskie tab'letki . Oryginalnie zapakowane. W rozsadnej cenie.mailem moge wyslac zdjecia z kartka z data godz i wybranym przedmiotem . po kontakcie mailowym mozliwy tel lub osob. 
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalne polskie tab'letki . Oryginalnie zapakowane. W rozsadnej cenie.mailem moge wyslac zdjecia z kartka z data godz i wybranym przedmiotem . po kontakcie mailowym mozliwy tel lub osob. 
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam oryginalne polskie tab'letki . Oryginalnie zapakowane. W rozsadnej cenie.mailem moge wyslac zdjecia z kartka z data godz i wybranym przedmiotem . po kontakcie mailowym mozliwy tel lub osob. 
> marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl


ooo Wiktoria zmienia się w martę.kowalczyk   :Smile:  jak miło   :Smile:  ( kilka postów wyżej , post prawie identyczny, tylko inny adres mailowy)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

Ps. Jestem na forum od roku. Nie zmieniam ani maila ani numeru . nie musze sie za nikogo podszywac ( nawet jesli ktos napisal podobne ogłoszenie do mojego ) wiec najpierw prosze sprawdzic a dopiero rzucac falszywe oskarzenia. Nie musze sie zmieniac ani w marte ani magde ani zadna inna . podpisuje swoim imieniem moje posty od roku - wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzony Kontakt. 
Najlepszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób na wywołanie poronienia to zastosowanie aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest to bardzo poważna sprawa i dlatego trzeba się skonsultować ze specjalistą. Podaję kontakt do osoby, która możne pomóc 883125454 .

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprawdzony Kontakt. 
> Najlepszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób na wywołanie poronienia to zastosowanie aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest to bardzo poważna sprawa i dlatego trzeba się skonsultować ze specjalistą. Podaję kontakt do osoby, która możne pomóc 883125454 .


Największy i najbardziej bezczelny oszust jaki moze byc !! Jeszcze sobie szujo pozytywne komentarze piszesz ?! Mialam doatac cytotec plus ru . za pobraniem zaplacilam 450 zl a dostalam garsc witaminy c ! Jestes bezczelnym zaklamanym czlowiekiem! Wynocha oszuacie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Największy i najbardziej bezczelny oszust jaki moze byc !! Jeszcze sobie szujo pozytywne komentarze piszesz ?! Mialam doatac cytotec plus ru . za pobraniem zaplacilam 450 zl a dostalam garsc witaminy c ! Jestes bezczelnym zaklamanym czlowiekiem! Wynocha oszuacie!


Zgłosiłas na policję, ze Cię oszukał!? Jeśli nie to zrób to jak najszybciej - nic Ci nie grozi a śmiecia zgarną prędzej czy pózniej!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania zestaw "a-kare", w 100% oryginalny, zamówiony z Indii na receptę od lekarza. Nie jest mi już potrzebny, więc chciałabym przynajmniej odzyskać pieniążki, które na niego wydałam. Jestem w stanie pomóc z dokładnym dawkowaniem oraz wytłumaczyć cały przebieg zabiegu i jak powinno się postępować w trakcie. Jestem w stanie wysłać zdjęcia wcześniej. czapla524@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
 n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Agata11111

Pani Wiktorio, jakie tabletki Pani oferuje?
Czy ktoś może korzystał z zamówień od Pani Wiktorii i może polecić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Wiktorio, jakie tabletki Pani oferuje?
> Czy ktoś może korzystał z zamówień od Pani Wiktorii i może polecić?


Bralam od p 2 razy w ciagu 2 lat . i odbieralam osobiscie . fajna babeczka . a co do t-abletek 2 razy zazywalam 2 razy pomogly .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

otec 579.277.993
Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty Misoprostol marki pfizer

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
579.277.993
Kontakt 7SMS cytotec oddzwonie max 10minut

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie bedzie potrzebne.
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty - woj lubelskie.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę nie kupować tabletek ze strony womenhelp.eu oszuści.strona założona do wyłudzania pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam . Rozsadna cena .
6'01_654*456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bralam od p 2 razy w ciagu 2 lat . i odbieralam osobiscie . fajna babeczka . a co do t-abletek 2 razy zazywalam 2 razy pomogly .


Pomogły po zażyciu pierwszego zestawu? Obyło się bez większych komplikacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.


12 szt Cytotec 450 zł

PROSZE O KONTAKT SMS CYTOTEC

729.279.449 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem z możliwością spr. zawartości koszt 19,56zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 .'823* .497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Miszoon

Dziewczyny błagam ratujcie pilnie kupię tabletki poronne kontakt mail - panna.miiszon@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Ta'bl,etki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kupię zestaw A-Kare. (mifepristone i mizoprostol). Płacę przy odbiorze (kurier). Ewentualnie odbiór osobisty. Jestem z okolic Poznania. kontakt myliczek@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić skontaktuj się z nami.

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ku przestrodze…
Piszę ten komentarz, ponieważ czuje potrzebę podzielenia się na forum, moją historią, związaną z aborcją farmakologiczną. Może kiedyś któraś kobieta przeczyta ten post i zastanowi się zanim podejmie jakąś decyzje. Dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży w 8 tygodniu. Wiedziałam, że nie mogę pozwolić na to, by ją otrzymać, powodów zbyt wiele, by je teraz wymieniać… udało mi się przez Internet zamówić tabletki poronne za 550 zł. Tabletka, którą miała być mifepristone, nie miała nawet oznaczenia na opakowaniu… wyglądała jak przypadkowa tabletka.pomimo tego przyjęłam ją, a po 12 h zaczęłam przyjmować cytotec, według zaleceń. Po 1 dawce wystąpiły bóle i wymioty. Po drugiej wymioty biegunka i ból nie do opisania.Ze względu na efekty uboczne, stwierdziłam że nie dam rady rady przyjąć trzeciej ostatniej dawki. Już po 1 dawce miało wystąpić krwawienie, ale nie wystąpiło nawet po drugiej. Jedynie okropny, nie do opisania ból, i ta świadomość, że dzieje się tam w środku coś bardzo niedobrego… do krwawienia po przyjęciu tabletek nie doszło w ogóle, mimo że miały one na celu własnie poronienie. Po tygodniu poszłam na badanie usg.Diagnoza? Zarodek martwy… zabiłam go tymi tabletkami. Tak, i tak chodziło o to, by pozbyć się ciąży… ale miałam nadzieje, że do poronienia dojdzie od razu po zażyciu tabletek. Niestety tak się nie stało, i jeszcze przez ponad 2 tygodnie musiałam nosić w sobie martwy płód. Jakie to uczucie? Ja już wiem, wy póki co możecie sobie tylko wyobrazić… nie życzę żadnej kobiecie takiej sytuacji przez którą ja przeszłam. Finalnie martwa ciąża została w końcu usunięta szpitalnie, w takich przypadkach jest to normalny zabieg â czyszczenia’ ale jak dalej będę z tym żyć? Nie wiem… uważajcie na tabletki które planujecie zakupić w sieci. Ich skutek może być różny…

Kiedy Twoje żyjące dzieci będą wystarczająco duże, opowiedz mu o ich nienarodzonym rodzeństwie. Nie trzymaj tego w tajemnicy przed nimi, aby nie obarczać kolejnego pokolenia tym problemem.
To, że Twoje dziecko się nie urodziło, nie oznacza, że nie możesz go kochać!
Przeczytaj książkę "Radykalne wybaczanie" i kup płytę "13 kroków Radykalnego Wybaczania" i pracuj z nią nad wybaczeniem sobie i innym osobom, związanym z tą sytuacją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 .'823* .497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: w w w.netporadnia.pl/

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## jamajka1234

odstąpię arthrotec

arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

----------


## Jaan

Sprzedam Atrhrotec. 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 200zł. Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty . śląsk-małopolska . Info:jaankowaalski2017@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com *odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej*.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Jaan

Pewność 100% .
Sprzedam Atrhrotec. 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 200zł. Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty . śląsk-małopolska . Info: jaankowaalski2017@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewność 100% .
> Sprzedam Atrhrotec. 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 200zł. Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty . śląsk-małopolska . Info: jaankowaalski2017@wp.pl


3Ci raz to pisze oszuscie...Arthrotec nie daje pewnosci!

----------


## jamajka12345

odstąpię arthrotec

arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

możliwy odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne.
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty - Ryki i okolice,woj lubelskie
Pozdrawiam Sylwia 577 214 933
Cena 200zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa
> 
> odbiór osobisty Warszawa 
> 
> Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl
> 
> (kliknij w zdjęcie aby powiększyć)


Czy ktoś korzystał ? Jakieś opinie? Warto zamówić, zadziała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po tym jak za pozno przeczytalam opinie o pani sylwii/martynie ktora mnie oszukala przed ktora ostrzegam !( wyslala mi za 200 zl biale tabl.luzem ;//) znalazlam ogloszenie tej pani - '' a. 781, 278.014 ) . i moge polecic. Nie chce robic nikomu reklamy ale chyba warto polecac sobie osoby godne zaufania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie . rozsadna cena 
Wiktoria. 57'5 8'23' 4'97

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl/
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,proszę o sprawdzone tabletki i osoby z podejściem pomocy. Martin.nowak88@wp.pl czekam na prawdziwe oferty oszustowarzyskie już poznałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,proszę o sprawdzone tabletki i osoby z podejściem pomocy. Martin.nowak88@wp.pl czekam na prawdziwe oferty oszustowarzyskie już poznałam.


Skontaktuj się z womenhelp.org. A wsparcie to na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie .
Sprawdzone
Bezpieczne
Skuteczne
. rozsadna cena 
Wiktoria. 57'5 8'23' 4'97

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,proszę o sprawdzone tabletki i osoby z podejściem pomocy. Martin.nowak88@wp.pl czekam na prawdziwe oferty oszustowarzyskie już poznałam.


Witam!!!
 Może warto rozważyć inne rozwiązanie. Zachęcam do zastanowienia się.


Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,proszę o sprawdzone tabletki i osoby z podejściem pomocy. Martin.nowak88@wp.pl czekam na prawdziwe oferty oszustowarzyskie już poznałam.


Proponuje zapoznaj sie co oferuje Organizacja Kobiet Women Help Women , to jest pewne źródło a jednoczesnie mozesz poprosić o zmniejszenie ceny za zestaw,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebneuje pilne zestaw tabletek cytotec +ru kontakt na meil: budexpert@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje zestaw poronny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam ! PEWNE ! Lena 603113465

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie
Sprawdzone

Napisz : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukuje tabletek tylko sprawdzone i uczciwe osoby prosze o kontakt ed88772@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poszukuje tabletek tylko sprawdzone i uczciwe osoby prosze o kontakt ed88772@gmail.com


Zadzwoń do Pani Ani - mnie uratowała życie, to jej nr. 781278014 może jeszcze coś ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
magda.madzia40@o2.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka . podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletki cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci marzena 
72.92.79.449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę potrzebującej dziewczynie. 
Odstąpie tabletki Arth. w dobrej cenie. 
Kontakt magda.madzia40@o2.p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 15zł/szt. Możliwość zakupu całego opakowania lub 12szt. Wysyłka pocztą polską lub kurierem. Koszt wysyłki kurierem 19,56zł, pocztą 22,65zł za za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki. arth lub zestaw. kontakt telefoniczny 603113465 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukuje sprawdzonych tabletek. Ktos cos

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletki cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci marzena 
72.92.79.449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos korzystał z pomocy od pani Marzeny72.92.79.449 bo juz nacielam sie na jednego oszusta i chciałabym sie upewnić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw wow aleksandra.wer6@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
 i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA
tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł, Pocztą Polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arht. 
Lena 603113465 kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam. anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam dziewczyny Panią Anie !  :Wink: ))))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem . NOWY NR TEL PODAJE NA MAILU./ Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arth. pewne, tanio 
kontakt e-mail : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam . skuteczne - w rozsadnej cenie.
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl
Moge wyslac zdjecia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 781278014 anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z WOW. Dla pewnosci, moge pokazac maile oraz dowod przebytej konsultacji online z lekarzem (zalaczona do lekow). Ja poronilam samoistnie.
carmen_m@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpie tabletki w dobrej cenie 
kontakt : anitaa_wu@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne.
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty - Ryki i okolice,woj lubelskie
Pozdrawiam Sylwia 577 214 933
Cena 200zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w .n e t p o r a dn i a.p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki arthr. 
Lena - 603113465

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś w okolicy Gniezna posiada na sprzedaż zestaw Mifepriston(RU-486) +Misoprosto. Zależy mi na odbiorze osobistym i na czasie. 
roman210275@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpię oryginalne tabletki w dobrej cenie. mogę wysłać zdjęcia. numer podaje na mailu. 
kontakt : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabeltki arthr.
wyślę zdjęcia, odpowiem na każde pytania 
kontakt telefoniczny lub sms : 603113465 Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki - anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Anastasia

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i  1 tabletke Misoprostol.
Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie.
Mam również kopertę oryginalną w której przyszły.
Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail :magda.gradowska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam: magda.gradowska@o2.pl
100% oryginał, 100% dyskrecji, dostępna cena- zwłaszcza że spotka się za ten zestaw ceny prawie dwukrotnie większe.
Dziękuję: magda.gradowska@o2.pl- wszystko się udało
roman

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki w dobrej cenie. 
kontakt telefoniczny 603113465 
odpowiadam rowniez na sms 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Karolinaaa222

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec potrzebujacej dziewczynie. Tabletki orginalne zakupione w aptece wazne do 2019 roku i bardzo skuteczne wiem z doswiadczenia. Kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie sa potrzebne...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Magda... 577 214 933

----------


## Karolcia25

Posiadam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec zakupione w aptece ważne do 2019r. posiadam jedno opakowanie i chetnie odsprzedam cena 150zł +wysylka. Mozliwosc sprawdzenia przy odbiorze. tel: 511 218 104

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości 19zł. Wszystko z dokładnymi informacjami jak zażywać. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

----------


## Kasia135

Witam potrzebuję na tabletki poronne wysyłane za pobraniem. Trafiłam już na oszusta. 
E-mail micjozwik@o2.pl

----------


## Karolcia2627

Odsprzedamy tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec zakupione osobiście przeze mnie w aptece wazne do 2019r. Tabletki orginalne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Cena 150zl+16zl przesylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia przy odbiorze. Kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Jarek33

Polecam ten kontakt parka2830bb@wp.pl.  osoba konkretna, uczciwa, po skontaktowaniu sie za 2 dni mialam tabletki u siebie. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomogę potrzebującej dziewczynie Anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Anastasia

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i 1 tabletke Misoprostol.
Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie.
Mam również kopertę oryginalną w której przyszły.
Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail :magda.gradowska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Kupię zestaw leków, Śląsk i tylko z odbiorem osobistym. Znajoma mnie prosi, która bardzo potrzebuje i boi się że zostanie oszukana tak jak dwa dni temu przez jedną z osób ogłaszających się na tym forum. Tylko poważne oferty, proszę na mejla: adam.mysza "@" poczta.fm

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19,56zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthr. 
kontakt telefoniczny lub sms 603113465
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomogę - wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Szczerze polecam . paczka w ciagu doby byla u mnie . zdjecia jak chcialam - dostalam ( z data godzina i szklanka- tak ja sobie zazyczylam ) do tego kontakt super- jak z kolezanka. Dziekuje tej osobie ktora ta pania polecila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam Anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Polecam przede wszystkim za swietny kontakt . szybka wysylka i ogromne wsparcie az sie nie spodziewalam a bylo mi to potrzebne. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,

czy miał ktoś do czynienia z aborcja@pewniak.org??

niestety wpłata na konto została dokonana a zero odezwu z ich strony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam,
> 
> czy miał ktoś do czynienia z aborcja@pewniak.org??
> 
> niestety wpłata na konto została dokonana a zero odezwu z ich strony


Niestety, zostałaś oszukana. Jedyne pewne źródła zestawów poronnych to organizacje pomocowe womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org. Szukasz więcej informacji o aborcji farmakologicznej? Poczytaj na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam,
> 
> czy miał ktoś do czynienia z aborcja@pewniak.org??
> 
> niestety wpłata na konto została dokonana a zero odezwu z ich strony


Wydaje mi się, że to Twoje dziecko ma być kimś wielkim i dlatego jest trudniej je zabić. Może to ma być nowy Kopernik. Serduszko tej istoty już bije. A Twoje ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wydaje mi się, że to Twoje dziecko ma być kimś wielkim i dlatego jest trudniej je zabić. Może to ma być nowy Kopernik. Serduszko tej istoty już bije. A Twoje ?


Chyba pora zwiększyć dawkę psychotropów, bo bredzisz koleżanko ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wydaje mi się, że to Twoje dziecko ma być kimś wielkim i dlatego jest trudniej je zabić. Może to ma być nowy Kopernik. Serduszko tej istoty już bije. A Twoje ?


Ja jednak czuję, że będzie to nowy Hitlerek. Co ty na to?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpię tabletki arthr. numer podam na mailu, Wiola 
kontakt : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny Arthr. kontakt telefoniczny lub sms - 781278014 Anna

----------


## katarzyna_szymon

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania jeden oryginalny zestaw Women on Web. Zamówiłam go spanikowana po miesiącu oczekiwania na okres, bez wykonania wcześnie testu ciążowego. Okres się pojawił, natomiast organizacja WOW nie przyjmuje zwrotów tabletek, zatem leży u mnie w szafie i "się kurzy".

Zainteresowanym osobom wyślę zdjęcia. Na potwierdzenie ich realności wykonam fotografię zestawu z jakimkolwiek napisem obok, po to, abyś miała pewność, że nie ukradłam zdjęć z internetu.

Możliwy jest tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena: 400zł. 
Proszę o kontakt mailowy: katarzyna_szymon@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 szt tabletek arthrotec. Zostało mi z opakowania 20 szt. Na mnie zadziałały dwie dawki po 4 tabl. dopochwowo. Za całość z przesyłką 150 zł. Jak któraś z was potrzebuje to napiszcie na maila. Możliwy tez odbiór osobisty. Mi mam nadzieję, że się już nie przydadzą. Mój mail asiabuziaczek@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości 19zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie 
100 % oryginalny, szybko i dyskretnie. nr tel. 603113465 Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthrotec, szybka wysylka lub odbior osobisty 
kontakt mailowy : wioletta080@o2.pl numer podaje na mailu Wiola

----------


## kalunia

Witam ja mam paczkę z wow dziś rano przyszła lecz okazała się zbędna na chwilę obecną chętnie odsprzedam , dla osoby która się zdecyduje jestem w stanie wysłać całą korespondencję z wow, dowód wpłaty zdjęcie paczki oraz zdjęcie z emonitoringu na którym śledziłam przesyłkę. proszę o informację zwrotną wtedy się odezwę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja mam paczkę z wow dziś rano przyszła lecz okazała się zbędna na chwilę obecną chętnie odsprzedam , dla osoby która się zdecyduje jestem w stanie wysłać całą korespondencję z wow, dowód wpłaty zdjęcie paczki oraz zdjęcie z emonitoringu na którym śledziłam przesyłkę. proszę o informację zwrotną wtedy się odezwę


Proszę dzwonić pod nr telefonu 602744424

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja mam paczkę z wow dziś rano przyszła lecz okazała się zbędna na chwilę obecną chętnie odsprzedam , dla osoby która się zdecyduje jestem w stanie wysłać całą korespondencję z wow, dowód wpłaty zdjęcie paczki oraz zdjęcie z emonitoringu na którym śledziłam przesyłkę. proszę o informację zwrotną wtedy się odezwę


Mógłbym prosić o kontakt na e-mail 516330737@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie odkupie od kogoś zestaw z WOW 
Kontakt 516330737@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartości przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co sądzicie o stronie poronne.pl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co sądzicie o stronie poronne.pl?


Oszuści, jedni z wielu. Oryginalny zestaw z Mifepristonem możesz zamówić na womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org. Poczytaj też na forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthrotec. Anna 781278014

----------


## PatrycjaP

Witam, sprzedam oryginalny zestaw od Women Help Women wraz kopertą i cała korespondencja. U nas niestety przyszedł za późno. tel 532-075-427

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osoby, które podaję nr do kontaktu, żeby nabyć takie tabletki, niby że doradzają biednym dziewczynom, które przeważnie są zdesperowane to są właśnie naciągacze, lepiej w takich sytuacjach korzystać z pewnych źródeł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6.

----------


## Ona24xxx

Co sadzicie o stronie girlinneed? ?? Zamowilam zestaw 12+1. Jak wyglada prawdziwa tabletka ru486? Jestem po jej zarzyciu z zestawu byla nie oznakowana nie mam pojecia czy nie zostala oszukana. Pozosale orginalne w blistrze. Prosze o wszystkie opinie o girlinneed

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co sadzicie o stronie girlinneed? ?? Zamowilam zestaw 12+1. Jak wyglada prawdziwa tabletka ru486? Jestem po jej zarzyciu z zestawu byla nie oznakowana nie mam pojecia czy nie zostala oszukana. Pozosale orginalne w blistrze. Prosze o wszystkie opinie o girlinneed


Oczywiście że oszuści. W oryginalnym zestawie jest jedno RU486 (mifepristone) i 8 misoprostoli.Taki zestaw otrzymasz tylko od dwóch organizacji : WHW i WOW. Przy kuracji z mife nie potrzeba aż tylu miso, do 9 tygodnia wystarczą cztery. Dlatego oszuści sprzedają takie pseudo zestawy 12+1 żeby niektórym udało się chociaż po samym misoprostolu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podaje dawk. . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .
601-654*456. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartości przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki Arthr. Anna - 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, sprzedam oryginalny zestaw od Women Help Women wraz kopertą i cała korespondencja. U nas niestety przyszedł za późno. tel 532-075-427


Czy to aktualne?

----------


## Edytkaaaa

Polecam panią Karoline. Kobieta uczciwa, merytoryczna. Tabletki dostałam juz po dwoch dniach w bardzo przystepnej cenie. gdyby ktos potrzebował to podaje namiary Karolina 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli ktoś nie wykorzystał zestawu WHW to chętnie odkupię, odbiór osobisty Warszawa i okolice, Ważne żeby osoba sprzedająca miała zachowaną korespondencję z WHW + oryginalne opakowanie. Wiadomość na maila: kasiamarcin@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli ktoś nie wykorzystał zestawu WHW to chętnie odkupię, odbiór osobisty Warszawa i okolice, Ważne żeby osoba sprzedająca miała zachowaną korespondencję z WHW + oryginalne opakowanie. Wiadomość na maila: kasiamarcin@wp.pl


poprawny mail: kasiamarcin1980@wp.pl

----------


## 1234qwer

w 50% oszukują - pierwsza tabletka ru to placebo, jakieś witaminy. Wysyłają za to 12 tabletek cytotecu (w rekomendowanych zestawach  wow lub whw jest 1+8 tabletek, nie 12, wysyłają więcej żeby zniwelować ryzyko nieudanej aborcji dodatkowymi 4)...

Ja byłam we wczesnej ciąży 5/6 tydzień. Można zażyć je do 13 tc, choć im później tym zapewne większe krwawienie/skrzepy. Niestety u mnie po tych w 50% prawdziwych tabletkach z girlinneed nie doszło do całkowitego poronienia. Po zażyciu cytotecu 3 dawek po 4 tabletki dostałam mocnych dreszczy, temperatury i skurczy jak przy okresie, ale nie doszło do krwawienia. Dopiero na drugi dzień wydaliłam jeden niewielki skrzep i to tyle... Po wizycie u lekarza okazało się, że zarodek sam się nie wydalił, ale przez to że miałam badanie ginekologiczne to naruszyło to błonę macicy i dostałam dopiero wtedy właściwego krwawienia. Także nie do końca polecam tamtą stronę girlinneed

----------


## 1234qwer

Mam do sprzedania zestaw 1+8 z WHW women help women. Moja paczka szła 5 tygodniu (po 4 tygodniu oczekiwania na przesyłkę rejestrowaną wysłali kolejną listem nierejestrowanym i doszła po 7 dniach). W tym czasie musiałam już zamówić z innego źródła, gdzie przesyłka idzie z Polski, które nie do końca polecam (girlinneed - fałszywa tabletka ru - 1, 12 tabl.cytot. - prawdziwe). Także teraz gdy zestaw doszedł mogę go odsprzedać komuś w potrzebie - zestaw tabletek do przeprowadzania aborcji farmakologicznej ze strony women help women 1+8. Mogę udostępnić formularze zamówień, korespondencję mailową z organizacją, potw.wpłaty darowizny. Kwota 350 zł. Proszę o kontakt mailowy kotul88@wp.pl, postaram się odpowiadać jak najszybciej. Lokalizacja: Łódź, odbiór os. lub możliwość wysyłki

----------


## Angela16358

Odkupię zestaw 12 + 8 + 1 tabl Arthrotec + Methotrexate + RU486. Ważne, żeby osoba sprzedająca, jeśli kupowała tabletki za pośrednictwem m.in. Women on Web lub Women Help Women posiadała całą korespondencję i oryginalne opakowania. Zależy mi na zestawie, który zadziała do 12 tyg. Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy. Proszę o kontakt: angela16358@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art.hro.tec - 200 zl
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartości przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab.letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka .. moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imiem 6.01645.456. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Halo ,halo moze akurat Pani to przeczyta ! Szukam Pani , z ktora spotkalam sie w supermarkecie w Czestochowie rok temu , bardzo prosilabym o numer ! :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Halo ,halo moze akurat Pani to przeczyta ! Szukam Pani , z ktora spotkalam sie w supermarkecie w Czestochowie rok temu , bardzo prosilabym o numer !


Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Pozdrawiam W.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletek cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci  795.907.144 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadka, niechciana ciaża? Zadzwon na pewno CI pomoge. Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, ginekolog z wieloletnim doświadczeniem. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie artroteku mogę odsprzedac .Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge. Wiktoria
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nilly

A co sądzicie o tej stronce
Aborcja@pewniak
.org
Naciagacze czy nie
Wysyłają paczKi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić skontaktuj się z nami.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*    Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.*
<img src="http://fotyok.aq.pl/iwamat.jpg" alt="" border="0">

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*    Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.*
*ZOBACZ TU*

----------


## AsikaiRomek

* Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.*
ZOBACZ JESZCZE RAZ TU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny, posiadam zestaw a-kare 8+1 tbl zamówiony z Women on web. Odstąpię zdecydowanej Pani która chce wykonać zabieg. Pytania kierujcie na mejla. Kto pierwszy ten lepszy pozdrawiam.  anettee00@wp.pl

----------


## bdvgh19

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Tabletki szły do mnie zbyt długo, dlatego kupiłam drugi zestaw z Women Help Women. Posiadam korespondencję i oryginalne opakowanie. Możliwy odbiór na terenie Warszawy. 
Kontakt: bdvgh19@gmail.com

----------


## bdvgh19

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Tabletki szły do mnie zbyt długo, dlatego kupiłam drugi zestaw z Women Help Women. Posiadam korespondencję i oryginalne opakowanie. Możliwy odbiór na terenie Warszawy. 
Kontakt: bdvgh19@gmail.com

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje tabletek. Która ma zamowione wcześniej na stronie wom an?
Jestem z łodzi
Email tetina131@gmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po co kupować z niezaufanych źródeł. Ja zakupiłam oryginalny zestaw pigułek wczesnoporonych na girlinneed.com Nie dość, ze przyszły już na drugi dzień, to jeszcze pod nr telefonu podanym na stronie dyżuruje cały czas lekarz, z którym można się w razie potrzeby skonsultować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co kupować z niezaufanych źródeł. Ja zakupiłam oryginalny zestaw pigułek wczesnoporonych na girlinneed.com Nie dość, ze przyszły już na drugi dzień, to jeszcze pod nr telefonu podanym na stronie dyżuruje cały czas lekarz, z którym można się w razie potrzeby skonsultować.


Jasne, "lekarz"...w internecie każdy może być lekarzem, politykiem, a ja to w  ogóle jestem Michelle Obama....Oszuści jakich pelno. Nie mają oryginalnego RU, a na tym "forum" opinie sami chyba sobie piszą. Spróbujcie napisać negatywny komentarz, nie zostanie opublikowany

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne tabletki poronne kupicie na stronie Girlinneed.com a tutaj opinie na temat kuracji girlinneed.com/forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skuteczne tabletki poronne kupicie na stronie Girlinneed.com a tutaj opinie na temat kuracji girlinneed.com/forum


Po co wrzucasz tą kryptoreklamę oszustwa dwa razy pod rząd? Interesik się nie kręci? Kobiety coraz bardziej świadome, wiedzą że oszukujecie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Skuteczne i bezpieczne leki, tanio. 
Śląsk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki kupione na forum . rozmyslilam sie - nie chce wchodzic w szczegoly.
Moge wysłać zdj.
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzenie zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki Arthrotec 
kontakt tel. 603113465 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga uwaga złodziej onlineabortion@wp.pl podał sie za Marcina Nowaka . Ul żołnierska 20 Olsztyn ! Uważające zapłaciłam i zero odzewu !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam panią Karoline. Kobieta uczciwa, merytoryczna. Tabletki dostałam juz po dwoch dniach w bardzo przystepnej cenie. gdyby ktos potrzebował pomocy to podaje namiary Karolina 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga uwag oszust !! 

Onlineabortion@wp.pl imię Marcin Nowak - żołnierska 20 Olsztyn !! Złodziej !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge. 
Sprawdzone tabl . polskie , zapakowane. 
Wysyłam zdjecie.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki WOW jeszcze nie rozpakowane.
emcopywriter3@gmail.com

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mifepristone,misoprostol,tabletki poronne,zpakowane oryginalnie.Wysyłka kurierem,paczka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem w obecności kuriera.Madzia1978@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od sprzedam 12 tabletek cytotek mogę przesłać zdjęcie date godzinę imię 531849383

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne zestawy tabletek dostaniecie na Girlinneed.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

myślisz o aborcji- chcę Ci pomóc
kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456 - 
Polecam . bardzo pomocna osoba i jako jedyna zgodzila sie na odbiur osobisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od sprzedam 12 oryginalnych tabletek cytotek za 450zł - rozmyśliłam się - mogę przesłać zdjęcie date godzinę imię 664001094

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Skuteczne i bezpieczne le'ki, tanio

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.
KLIKNIJ TU PODGLĄD ZESTAWU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoc w niechcianej ciąży
Witam od 12 lat zajmuje się farmakologią poronna . Wielu kobietą już pomogłam - mogę pomóc również i Tobie.
Leki poronne na których pracuję dobierane są indywidualnie dla każdej Pani z którą współpracuję. Farmaceutyki aplikowane są zarówno doustnie jak i dopochwowo, leki skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży, lecz powyżej 12 tygodnia możliwy w bezpiecznym zastosowaniu, dla Pań które już rodziły poprzez drogi natury. W czasie kuracji zapewniam stały kontakt telefoniczny. Paczka wysłana jest za pobraniem ze wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości. Leki w oryginalnych blistrach aptecznych , data ważności to rok 2019. Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego - udzielę wszelkich niezbędnych informacji. Pozdrawiam 
Krystyna 
796992521

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*  915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalne tabletki WOW jeszcze nie rozpakowane.
> emcopywriter3@gmail.com


 Mozna prosic o kontakt jestem zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamawiałam od pani 533141847 na forum kafeteria dużo o niej pisali i faktycznie jest ok. mi się udało . wszystko wyjasnila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesć wam ja tez zamawiałam od pani z 533 i także znalazłam ja na kafeterii. od pani Karoliny nie zamawiajcie ja tez zamowilam i co ? i nic później jeszcze mnie straszyla. pani z 533 dala mi trzy rodzaje tabletek i dwie dopochwowo . bylam w 10 tygodniu . wczoraj bylam u ginekologa i jestem czysta. polecam wam dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dokładam się do polecenia pani z 533141847 . bardzo dużo czytałam i to co mowi ma sens i się jakos trzyma. zamawiałam tez od pani Karoliny , niby oryginalne ale nic się po nich nie dzialo. bylam zalamana. dopiero wtedy dzwoniłam do pani z 533 kiedy przyszla paczka wzielam pierwsza dawke i już cos czułam . ponadto bardzo często tez dzwoni i pyta co się dzieje. jakby zwracala uwagę na etapy. bardzo mila wszystko wyjasni i wytłumaczy z nia nie ma co się bądź , tyle co mam przeszle bardzo ciężko jest spotkać kogos lojalnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

795 785 182  Karolina . nie polecam. 
dzwoniłam na 533141847 i faktycznie w rozmowie jest przekonujaca i paczuszka taka jaka powinna być. wczoraj odebrałam dzisiaj zaczelam kuracje. dzięki dziewczyny za namiary. trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Posiadam jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne. Mi sie juz nie przydadza a moze jest jakas dziewczyna ktora je potrzebuje wiec moge je sprzedac po kosztach czyli za cene 200zł to jest koszt tabletek plus wizyta lekarska. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## iwonaok

8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol Tabletki na wywołanie poronienia do 12 tyg
Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.
KLIKNIJ TU PODGLĄD ZESTAWU

----------


## Martyna 85Martyna

Witam mam do sprzedania zestaw za 350 lub sam arthotec za 150 zł 12 sztuk  więcej informacji mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc dziewczyny. Opowiem wam moja historie z numerem733 491 153. Bylam w 9 tygodniu ciazy pani kazala przyjac dwie tabletki
dopochwowo a reszte pod jezyk do rozpuszczenia. moimi obawamibylo to iz nie bede mogla isc do ginekologa.
po ustaniu krwawienia kiedy mialo byc po wszystkim i oczywiscie tak bylo pani kazala sama udac mi sie do ginekologa zobaczyc czy
na pewno wszystko jest w porzadku, balam sie bardzo sie balam ale dziekuje jej za troske i opieke.
kiedy napisalam ze wizyta skonczyla sie pozytywnie ona podziekowala i juz nie odpisywala. polecam takze ta pania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga Oszustka !!!
Iwona 773491 153. wczesniej miala numer 533 141 847
oraz meil niedzwiecka1@wp.pl to ta sama Oszustaka
Oszukała mnie na 550zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czesc dziewczyny. Opowiem wam moja historie z numerem733 491 153. Bylam w 9 tygodniu ciazy pani kazala przyjac dwie tabletki
> dopochwowo a reszte pod jezyk do rozpuszczenia. Moimi obawamibylo to iz nie bede mogla isc do ginekologa.
> Po ustaniu krwawienia kiedy mialo byc po wszystkim i oczywiscie tak bylo pani kazala sama udac mi sie do ginekologa zobaczyc czy
> na pewno wszystko jest w porzadku, balam sie bardzo sie balam ale dziekuje jej za troske i opieke.
> Kiedy napisalam ze wizyta skonczyla sie pozytywnie ona podziekowala i juz nie odpisywala. Polecam takze ta pania.


uwaga perfidna oszustka !!!! Sama sobie pisze te żąlosne opinie i naciaga ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Lek kupilam osobiscie w aptece ale juz jest mi nie potrzebny.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwyklego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
Cena 199zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Emilia
emilia3337@wp.pl
577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiesz co robić? Chcesz pogadać?
n e t p o r a d n i a  pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc chce kupic tabletki poronne jestem w okolicach 12-13 tydzien jak by ktos mi pomogl bardzo bylabym wdzieczna interesuje mnie tylko odbior osobisty warszawa i okolice moj email to opor555@onet.pl 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaz metotreksat + arthrotec+ antybiotyk. Został mi ponieważ kilka dni przed dostaniem przesyłki poroniłam. Odsprzedam potrzebującej dziewczynie i opowiem jak trzeba zażyć. Podaje e-mail wisniewskam935@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurde dziewczyny po co wy kupujecie takie świństwa!!?? Przecież prawdziwy zestaw poronne tak nie wygląda i ma zupelnie inny skład!  
Po pierwsze najbezpieczniejszy i najskuteczniejszy jest Mifepristone z Misoprostolem a nie trucie sie Metotreksatem plus jeszcze tona Diclofenacu z dziadowskiego Arthrotecu. 
Po drugie na cholerę komuś antybiotyk!? 
Przecież stosuje się go gdy wystąpi stan zapalny co akurat w przypadku zażycia takich wynalazkow faktycznie jest prawdopodobne ale wtedy leczyć się go powinno pod kontrolą lekarza a nie łykać pierwszy z brzegu antybiotyk od handlarza. 
Kto Ci sprzedał taki "zestaw" i ile taka przyjemność kosztuje? 





> Witam mam na sprzedaz metotreksat + arthrotec+ antybiotyk. Został mi ponieważ kilka dni przed dostaniem przesyłki poroniłam. Odsprzedam potrzebującej dziewczynie i opowiem jak trzeba zażyć. Podaje e-mail wisniewskam935@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja znalazłam bez problemu wpisując czego szukam plus odbiór osobisty Warszawa. 
Wcześniej dwa razy zostałam oszukana przez sprzedaż wysyłkowa bo raz dostałam witaminę C i węgiel w kapsułce od jakiegoś gnoja a potem zwykły arthrotec i jakaś nic nie wartą tabletkę zamiast oryginalnego zestawu tym razem od kobiety. 
Dlatego nie chciałam juz kategorycznie ryzykować żadnej przesyłki i w końcu znalazłam uczciwa osobę. 
Było to 3 tygodnie temu wiec myślę,  że Ty też znajdziesz bez problemu. 






> Czesc chce kupic tabletki poronne jestem w okolicach 12-13 tydzien jak by ktos mi pomogl bardzo bylabym wdzieczna interesuje mnie tylko odbior osobisty warszawa i okolice moj email to opor555@onet.pl 
> Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurde dziewczyny po co wy kupujecie takie świństwa!!?? Przecież prawdziwy zestaw poronne tak nie wygląda i ma zupelnie inny skład!  
> Po pierwsze najbezpieczniejszy i najskuteczniejszy jest Mifepristone z Misoprostolem a nie trucie sie Metotreksatem plus jeszcze tona Diclofenacu z dziadowskiego Arthrotecu. 
> Po drugie na cholerę komuś antybiotyk!? 
> Przecież stosuje się go gdy wystąpi stan zapalny co akurat w przypadku zażycia takich wynalazkow faktycznie jest prawdopodobne ale wtedy leczyć się go powinno pod kontrolą lekarza a nie łykać pierwszy z brzegu antybiotyk od handlarza. 
> Kto Ci sprzedał taki "zestaw" i ile taka przyjemność kosztuje?


Wypraszam sobie takie zbędne komentarze, jeśli nie jesteś osobą zainteresowaną i wiesz wszystko najlepiej to po co się tu udzielasz? Po drugie nie jestem żadnym handlarzem bo nie sprzedaje tego ciągle i chyba jest napisane że odsprzedam bo nie skorzystałam!! Naucz się czytać a później komentuj!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro ktoś twierdzi że ma inny skład to dlaczego strona WOW pisze że tabletki Arthrotec działa? 
Jesteś lekarzem aby cokolwiek stwierdzić? Wydaje mi się że nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz pytania? Wątpliwości?

w w w. netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane proszę pisać na email: david7-96@o2.pl
mam tabletki arthrotec we wszystkim pomogę i doradzę, tabletki 100% skuteczne, mi pomogły. W treści maila proszę wpisać swój numer tel, oddzwonię w ciągu max 30 min po wysłaniu maila. Na terenie Warszawy możliwy odbiór osobisty.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

531 819 965 tam zadzwońcie ja skorzystałam i jest ok. bioro 430 zł i sa w kontakcie przez cały czas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

531 819 965 to OSZUSTKA !!!

Oszukała mnie na 550zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny z women on web, zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8. Mi się już nie przyda 12345magda@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odsprzedam 12 tabletek cytotec orginalne opakowanie 300zl przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 

Mogę przesłać zdjęcie twoje imię data i godzina 531-849-383 zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456


Polecam goraco. Jako jedyna wyslala mi zdjecie...

----------


## Viola_Viola

Sprzedam 12 tabletek ARTHROTEC, cena 200 złotych plus ewentualne koszty przesyłki, również możliwy odbiór osobisty okolice Dąbrowy Górniczej. Sprzedaje ponieważ użyłam zestaw z WOW, a Arthrotec miał być rezerwą gdyby zestaw z WOW nie dotarł na czas. Proszę o kontakt 607868890.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie wysylka z sprawdzeniem zawartosci pobraniowa.Lek z data waznosci do 2019r. Anna99@interia.pl Taniooo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania? 
Doświadczyłaś aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec
Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Posiadam na sprzedaż Arthrotec, Cytotec i Mifepristone. Wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach (nie luzem), z aktualna datą ważności oraz numerem partii. Na życzenie mogę wysłać wam zdjęcia leku z jakimś dowolnym napisem obok w celu wiarygodności. Dodatkowo wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki ze sprawdzeniem towaru przed pobraniem. Rozpakowujesz oglądasz potem płacisz. Przesyłki nie zdradzają w żaden sposób zawartości. Mogę się pochwalić mnóstwem zadowolonych klientów. Uwielbiam jak dzwoni do mnie kobieta lub jej facet (po kuracji)  i dziękują żę istnieję  :Smile:  Tu jest link: oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Wiem że każda z was ma inna sytuację, wiem że jest wam ciężko. Nie ma prawa was nikt oceniać, a tym bardziej za was decydować!!! Moją misją jest dać wam ten wybór. 

Przeczytajcie całe ogłoszenie.

Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Posiadam na sprzedaż Arthrotec, Cytotec i Mifepristone. Wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach (nie luzem), z aktualna datą ważności oraz numerem partii. Na życzenie mogę wysłać Wam zdjęcia leku z jakimś dowolnym napisem obok w celu wiarygodności. Dodatkowo wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki ze sprawdzeniem towaru przed pobraniem. Rozpakowujesz oglądasz potem płacisz. Przesyłki nie zdradzają w żaden sposób zawartości. Mogę się pochwalić mnóstwem zadowolonych klientów. Uwielbiam jak dzwoni do mnie kobieta lub jej facet (po kuracji) i dziękują żę istnieję.

Tu jest link: oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Wiem że każda z Was ma inna sytuację, wiem że jest Wam ciężko. Nie ma prawa was nikt oceniać, a tym bardziej za was decydować!!! Moją misją jest dać Wam ten wybór.

Przeczytajcie całe ogłoszenie. Zamieściłam w nim zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Można też wysłać sms o treści: pomoc na numer: 794378063 oddzwonie do 15 minut. Wtedy porozmawiamy, na spokojnie wszystko wytłumaczę i doradzę.

Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję?

w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja skorzystałam z miłej i fachowej pomocy Pań z serwisu 9tygodni.pl
Lipy nie było i wszystko się powiodło w pełnym tego słowa znaczeniu.
Co prawda kuracja nie należy do najprzyjemniejszych (przede wszystkim dolegliwości bólowe), no ale nie było aż tak źle  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii.

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki.
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Spełniam się kiedy dzwoni do mnie dziewczyna lub jej facet i dziękują mi serdecznie. Zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o pomoc.. Czy ma ktos kontakt do pani wiktorii?? Chociaz meila.. Pomogla mi rok temu ale usunol mi sie jej numer

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem, że krąży po internecie wiele oszustów i sama w szale desperacji się nacięłam. Dla tego oddaje potrzebującej dziewczynie tabletki do 9-tego tygodnia ciąży wraz z dokładną instrukcją stosowania i własnym doświadczeniem. Odbiór w Szczecinie. bzdety@onet.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Dostajesz paczkę do ręki, otwierasz ją, sprawdzasz na końcu płacisz. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii, nic luzem w woreczku nie wysyłam.

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki.
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Zapraszam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwazajcie dziewczyny ta ten mumer to oszustka. zamowiłam u niej tabletki i RUTINOSKORBIN

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie masz z kim pogadać? Masz wątpliwości?
Zapraszamy do anonimowego telefonu Netporadni.
n e t p o r a d n i a  p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwazajcie dziewczyny ta ten mumer to oszustka. zamowiłam u niej tabletki i RUTINOSKORBIN


To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie? Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam??????????????????????????????
A tu zdjęcie nowego super Mifepristone  :Smile:  ze świerzutkiej partii:

zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html

trzeba ten link wkleić w okno przeglądarki
 no i zdjęcie które zadedykowałam pewnej Pani z innego forum i reszczie oczerniającej mnie:

zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html

A tu jest link do mojego ogłoszenia w którym znajdziecie zdjęcia już z nowej partii.  :Smile: 

gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
No i oczywiście zdjęcia moge wysłać na życzenie z każdym dowolnym tekstem, szlaczkiem, i inną charakterystycznym czymś specjalnie dla Ciebie  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Xxag

Zamawiała któraś z was ze strony 9tygodni.pl ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem, że krąży po internecie wiele oszustów i sama w szale desperacji się nacięłam. Dla tego oddaje potrzebującej dziewczynie tabletki do 9-tego tygodnia ciąży wraz z dokładną instrukcją stosowania i własnym doświadczeniem. Odbiór w Szczecinie. bzdety@onet.pl


 Czy aktualne ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?
w w w. netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw od organizacji Women Help Women. Sama go zamówiłam ale niespodziewanie poroniłam zanim tabletki przyszły. Zestaw 1 sztuka Mifepristone 200mg + 8 sztuk Misoprostol 200mg. Wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Cena 400zł.  Kontakt: marlena2018@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny ja moge Wam polecic dobrego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi tylko trzeba sie pofatygowac do Bielska Białej. Zabieg ksztuje ok 1600zł albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc wypisania recepty na odpowiedni lek . Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam serdecznie! Tabletki doszły, jestem z województwa opolskiego. Ból po zażyciu przez skurcze był straszny, jednak było warto. Dziś jestem szczęśliwa i nie muszę się martwić o przyszłość. Bardzo pomocna organizacja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html* _Polecam_  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec
Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty Misoprostol marki pfizer

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

729.279.449

Kontakt SMS cytotec oddzwonie max 10minut Marzena

----------


## Draka

Proszę bardzo tabletki poronne bez recepty zresztą 9tygodni to strona prowadzona przez organizacje zajmująca się prawem kobiet. Zarejestrowani są w Holandii więc bez żadnego zagrożenia mozna produkt u nich zamówić. Jestem zdania, że każdy powinien o sobie decydować, a nie powinno być to nam narzucane, niestety niektórzy mają inne zdanie i osoby chcące decydować same o sobie muszą kombinować właśnie w ten sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne w czystej postaci mifepristone i misoprostol najbardziej skuteczne zamawiane z polskiej organizacji "women ..." Niestety do mnie dotarły o trzy tygodnie za późno (podobno problemy na granicy ...) 

Możliwość podesłania zdj a także screenów smsów potwierdzających problemy z wysyłką.

Tabletki w blistkach 
8 sztuk czystego misoprostol i
1 tabletka czystego mifepristone RU-486

Tabletki wysłane do mnie  przez organizacje z  kraju w którym tego typu działania są dozwolone ( DO MNIE SZLY 4 TYGODNIE)

JA WYSYŁAM W CIAGU 1-2 DNI ROBOCZYCH

Dużo bardziej skuteczne od cytotecu czy arthrotecu !!!

W razie potrzeby udzielę informacji jak je stosować - sama przez to przeszłam stosując na szybko cytotec, faszerując się łącznie 50 tabletkami bo były za słabe, nie przynosiły żadnych rezultatów, nie byłam w stanie załatwić kluczowej tabletki  RU- 486, którą zawiera zestaw którego chce się pozbyć. Chce zakończyć raz na zawsze ten etap.

Kontakt : m.kubiak90@wp.pl
ODPOWIADAM W CIĄGU KILKU GODZIN

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny! Mam na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw tabletek ze strony WoW... Niestety czekałam na nie blisko 2 miesiące i nie są mi już do niczego potrzebne... Zapewniam pilną wysyłkę, cena do uzgodnienia. Dla zainteresowanych dziewczyn zostawiam mail: Blackberrys90210@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec odbiór osobisty całe kujawsko-pomorskim 12 Tab. Cena 450 zł tel 
 881.666.271

----------


## P24

Sprzedam zestaw z women on web.
Do mnie przyszedł za późno, po 12 tygodniu ciąży. 
Kontakt 514099125 

Pomogę potrzebującej dziewczynie.
100% oryginał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?
netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z WHW. Kompletny zablistrowany. Zamówiłam z dwóch źródeł dla pewności i jeden komplet mi niepotrzebny. E-mail : kontakt.tabletki@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Potrzebujesz sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych?* Wejdź tu:  koszalin.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/562620411/koszalin-tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-tabletki-wczesnoporonne-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 1 zestaw zamówiony z WHW zanim tabletki doszły nastąpiło samoistne poronienie. Odsprzedam 400zł, kontakt na maila odsprzedam1zestaw@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży a stało się, jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić- zapraszamy na stronę netporadnia.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SKUTECZNA I BEZPIECZNA ABORCJA FARMAKOLOGICZNA DO 20 TYGODNIA.
100% ANONIMOWOŚCI I DYSKRECJI

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, zadzwoń

575.893.965


Oryginalne leki z gwarancją 100%,
pakowane w blistrach, z aktualną datą ważności i numerem seryjnym.
Rekomendowane przez kliniki aborcyjne, oraz organizację Women on Web.

ORYGINALNE Ru486 (Mifepristone) – hamuje wydzielanie progesteronu który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży. 
Misoprostol - (Cytotec, Arthrotec)- powoduje skurcze macicy, co za tym idzie wydala tkankę ciążową z macicy.

NIE KUPUJ TABLETEK Z NIEPEWNEGO ŹRÓDŁA!
ZAOPATRUJ SIĘ TYLKO U PEWNYCH I POLECANYCH DOSTAWCÓW!



Wysyłka Poczta Polska
Do ceny zestawu należy doliczyć koszt przesyłki:


ODBIERAJ TYLKO PRZESYŁKI Z OPCJĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ – MASZ GWARANCJE, ŻE NIE ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA

Zamówienia składane do godz. 14:00 są realizowane w tym samym dniu.

Paczki do większych miast dostarczane są do 24 godzin, do mniejszych miejscowości do 48 godzin.
Przesyłka w dyskretnym opakowaniu, nie zdradzającym zawartości,
zabezpieczona przed uszkodzeniem.

Zapewniam uczciwość, pełną dyskrecję i pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Przystępna cena, przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych, sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą, możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem, otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce, stały kontakt podczas kuracji, stała wpowspółpraca z ginekologiem, tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty. Nie zawiedziesz się. Sprawdź tutaj* 



_P.S to zaszczyt że poprzedniczka skopiowała część treści z mojego ogłoszenia_

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli ktoś ma aktualne oferty odnośnie tabletek piszcie : kiniac5@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ma ktoś oryginalne tabletki to piszcie na Kamila.0696@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SKUTECZNA I BEZPIECZNA ABORCJA FARMAKOLOGICZNA DO 20 TYGODNIA.
100% ANONIMOWOŚCI I DYSKRECJI

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, zadzwoń

575.893.965


Oryginalne leki z gwarancją 100%,
pakowane w blistrach, z aktualną datą ważności i numerem seryjnym.
Rekomendowane przez kliniki aborcyjne, oraz organizację Women on Web.

ORYGINALNE Ru486 (Mifepristone) – hamuje wydzielanie progesteronu który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży. 
Misoprostol - (Cytotec, Arthrotec)- powoduje skurcze macicy, co za tym idzie wydala tkankę ciążową z macicy.

NIE KUPUJ TABLETEK Z NIEPEWNEGO ŹRÓDŁA!
ZAOPATRUJ SIĘ TYLKO U PEWNYCH I POLECANYCH DOSTAWCÓW!



Wysyłka Poczta Polska
Do ceny zestawu należy doliczyć koszt przesyłki:

Wysyłka kraj i zagranica

Szybko i dyskretnie


ODBIERAJ TYLKO PRZESYŁKI Z OPCJĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ – MASZ GWARANCJE, ŻE NIE ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA

Zamówienia składane do godz. 14:00 są realizowane w tym samym dniu.

Paczki do większych miast dostarczane są do 24 godzin, do mniejszych miejscowości do 48 godzin.
Przesyłka w dyskretnym opakowaniu, nie zdradzającym zawartości,
zabezpieczona przed uszkodzeniem.

Zapewniam uczciwość, pełną dyskrecję i pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 7 LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

//////// KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań /////////
TABLETKI PORONNE
KONTAKT
733.249.799

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena*
*- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych*
*- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą*
*- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem*
*- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce* 
*- stały kontakt podczas kuracji*
*- stała współpraca z ginekologiem*
*- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty*
* - nie zawiedziesz się* 

*.............................KLIKNIJ TUTAJ.............................* 


*KLIKNIJ TUTAJ info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*KLIKNIJ TUTAJ info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> SKUTECZNA I BEZPIECZNA ABORCJA FARMAKOLOGICZNA DO 20 TYGODNIA.
> 100% ANONIMOWOŚCI I DYSKRECJI
> 
> Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, zadzwoń
> 
> 575.893.965
> 
> 
> Oryginalne leki z gwarancją 100%,
> ...


Widziałam wasze ogłoszenie, macie napisane że posiadacie super ekstra leki do 20 tygodnia. Weźcie dajcie spokój sobie bo zrobicie komuś krzywde
oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/95583591/tarnow-Misoprostol-Ru486-Mifepristone-Tabletki-poronne-Wpadka.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie leku artrotek lub 12szt.Wysylka z sprawdzeniem lub odbiór osobisty.792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Karolinaaa

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

!!!!!!!UWAGA!!!!!!! Żelazne zasady które trzeba przestrzegać kupując tabletki poronne od nieznanego sprzedawcy. 1 Koniecznie upewnij się czy przesyłkę możesz otworzyć przed zapłaceniem za nią. Nigdy nie zamawiaj bez takiej możliwości. 2 Proś o zdjęcia tabletek pośród których leży karteczka ze swoim unikalnym napisem pisanym odręcznie . 3 Dodatkowo listki muszą być pokazane z dwóch stron, tak aby było na nich widać datę przydatności, numer partii, nazwę i dodatkowe informacje. Jeśli nie ma na listku tych napisów, to wiedz że to jest lipa! 4 Jeśli nie ma zdjęć to znaczy że nie ma towaru. 5Jeśli ktoś się ogłasza że jest ginekologiem to nim nie jest! Oni się nie wychylają! 6 No i oczywistym jest to że towar ze zdjęcia musi być identyczny z towarem którym odbierzecie. Pamiętajcie o tym wszystkim a unikniecie oszustwa. Róbcie wszystko z głową

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne służące do wykonania aborcji farmakologicznej. Leki marki Pfizer, produkcja włoska. 
Zestawy składają się z leku Cytotec (Arthrotec) - Misoprostol, oraz tabletki 
hamującej rozwój ciąży tzw. RU486 - Mifepristone. 

TABLETKI ZAPAKOWANE SĄ ORYGINALNIE W BLISTRACH PO 10 SZTUK. Data przydatności do 2020 r.


Cena podstawowego zestawu skutecznego do 12 tygodnia to 300zł

Wysyłka Pocztą Polską. 
(SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI + PŁATNOŚĆ PRZY ODBIORZE). Dochodzą od 1-2 dni roboczych.

Sposób zażywania tabletek i resztę informacji udzielam telefonicznie. Pozostaję też w stałym kontakcie z każdą klientką,
możliwy kontakt o każdej porze 24/h. Pełna dyskrecja i wsparcie.

EXPRESS WYSYŁKA KRAJ I ZAGRANICA

575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zostalam przez ta pania z 883081724
OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajciie bo to perfidna oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne .
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, podziele się z wami tym co zrobiłam  :Smile:  obdzwoniłam wszystkich z tego forum i innych. Moje spostrzeżenia są takie że oszusta bardzo łatwo wyłapać.  Naprawde wystarczy poprosić o zdjęcia tego z czym się ogłasza. Ze wszystkich obdzwonionych numerów tylko z jednego podesłano mi zdjęcia. Nie będe pisała z którego  :Smile:  Same się przekonajcie. Podzwońcie, lub wysyłajcie smsy od razu pierwsze co z pytaniem czy prześle zdjęcia. To przecież nic nie kosztuje. Dopiero jak dostaniecie te zdjęcia z towarem ( najlepiej ze swoim tekstem) dalsza rozmowa będzie miała sens  :Smile:  Do dzieła!!!! Ja już jestem po wszystkim  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam was

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec, Arthrotec, Mifepristone. Na życzenie zdjęcia. Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą. (883422330)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*  Kontakt 883-081-724* 
*- przystępna cena
- dyskretna przesyłka do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość dyskretnej wysyłki bezpośrednio na placówkę pocztową. 
    Nikt z domowników nie dowie się o tym
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pan, który odbiera telefon twierdzi, że jest lekarzem ginekologiem.  Ogłaszają się ,że posiadają zestawy Arthrotek + Ru486 .Po moim pytaniu  jak wygląda ta tabletka, jaka firma jest producentem, pan  zaczął się jąka, nie wiedział co powiedzieć. Potem coś wspomniał ,że producent z Indii. Poprosiłem o zdjęcia , ale pan znowu zaczął sie miotać i nie wiedział co powiedzieć, w końcu okazało się ,że nie ma żadnego zdjęcia. Potem powiedział mi,że dostaje towar od znajomego z Holandii i mam czekać , bo towar bedzie za kilka dni . Wieczorem dostałem smsa,że zadnego Ru486 nie będzie. Po prostu ludzie z nr 502-427-780 próbują sprzwedawać coś ,czego nie mają.
Ale najlepsze jest to ,że pan "ginekolog" powiedział , że u niego  kupują kobiety będące w 18 miesiącu ciąży.Jak się go zapytałem,czy wie, że moze zrobić takiej dziewczynie wielką krzywdę, odpowiedział,że biorą tabletki na własne ryzyko. Panie "ginekologu", nie  jest pan żadnym  ginekologiem, a  dobrze pan wie, a może jednak  nie,  że skuteczność tych tabletek ,to ostatecznie 12 tydzień , dlaczego  pan wciska dziewczynom kit i naraża ich zdrowie .
Sami widzicie jacy "ginekolodzy" sprzedaja tabletki na tym portalu.
Nie dajcie się zwariować, myślcie, zanim stracicie pieniadze a co najważniejsze również  zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam uczciwego sprzedawcę 883422330

----------


## tabletki poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Tabletki Poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie czy ktoś zamawiał tabletki ze strony women-rights.org?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty perfidny OSZUSCIE  888 081 724 jak mozesz byc tak bezczely i sie jeszczce wypierac przedstawilam ci dowod Twojego oszustwa i nie podaruje ci tych 550zl na ktore mnie oszukałeś i juz tu wiecej nikogo nie oszukasz. Na kazdej stronie na ktorej znajde twoje OSZUśCIE ogloszenie bede pisała ze jestes zlodziejem i nie podaruje Ci tych 550zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

883 081 724 do tępaków z konkurencji , smieję się z waszej tępoty

    Nie piszę do całej konkurencji , tylko do tych załamanych brakiem sprzedaży , którzy juz nie wiedzą co zrobić ,żeby mnie oczernić w oczach klientów . Czy myślicie ,że wypisywanie takich bzdur da wam wiekszą sprzedaż????
    Nie , bo nie macie oryginalnych tabletek
    Widze,że szlag was trafia i bzdury wypisujecie .
    Po pierwsze : wysyłam tylko za sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą . Nikt mi wczesniej nie przelewa pieniedzy , płatność po sprawdzeniu zawartości - wystarczy umieć czytać tekst ogłoszenia ze zrozumieniem.
    Po drugie : najdroższy zestaw łacznie z wysyłką kosztuje 355zł ., ale przeciez to trzeba również wyczytać z tekstu ze zrozumieniem .
    Podsumowanie : dziewczyny,chłopaki z konkurencji - cofnijcie się z edukacją do 1 klasy podstawówki , może nuczycie się czytać.
    Wasza tępota poraża....
    Co do tego konta , to imie i nazwisko - wymysl lepsze , bo to jest jakaś masakra.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktory jest potrzebny do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktory jest potrzebny do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## KiniaKiniaaaa

Zostałam oszukana
gdzie-kupie-kupic-pigulki-tabletki-poronne-wczesnoporonne-ru486.com są to osoby spod aborcja@pewniak.org
Szkoda, ze dopiero teraz przeczytałam tu na forum ostrzeżenia  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży? Chcesz pogadać? 
Zapraszam Cię na w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zna ktoś dobre źródło bez oszustów i naciagaczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zna ktoś dobre źródło bez oszustów i naciagaczy


Poproś o zdjęcia towaru. Szybko wyłonisz naciągaczy  :Smile:

----------


## olaolaola

sprzedam tabletki sprawdzone bo sama wzielam...i pomogły. prosze kontakt mailowy. wysylka dyskretna. mdsz222@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne pomogły mi wiec mysle ze pomoga rowniez i Tobie Justyna 510-653-012
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam receptę na Arthrotek wazna do 17.10.2018 i chetnie odsprzedam poniewaz nie jest juz mi potrzebna a komus moze sie przyda. Zainteresowanym moge wyslac zdjecie recepty. Cena 200zł kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wiem czy jeszcze potrzebne,  ale mam cały zestaw od Women Help Women, szczegóły 502561467/ marta.walczynska@interia.pl




> Zna ktoś dobre źródło bez oszustów i naciagaczy

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie zestaw z women org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam leki zagraniczne służące do przerwania ciąży.
Leki nie są przepakowywane.
Tylko wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przesyłki.
Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek oraz przed wpłat.
Posiadam różne zestawy od najtańszych po najdroższe.
Zdecydowane osoby proszę o kontakt 575-893-965
Natychmiastowa wysyłka zaraz po zamówieniu.
Dyskrecja !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz pomocy ??
BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE
Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!
Wsparcie w trakcie kuracji !!
KONTAKT: ☎ 577_405_474
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifepristone (RU486) WYSYŁKA
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą. 
(płacisz dopiero po otrzymaniu przesyłki)

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas trwania zabiegu jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie leku artrotec .Cale nie otwierane.Wysylka z sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub odbior osobisty 792904982

----------


## DOKTOR

> Nie dzwoncie na nr koniec 454 bo to oszusci wpadli na nasze forum tam was dziewczyny oszukaja!! A ja nadal prosze o pomoc to 7 tydzien prosze o sprawdzone zrodlo


TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## karin

Dziewczyny, na 9tygodni.pl możecie zamówić takie tabletki. To legalne źródło i nie ma mowy, żeby ktoś Was oszukał. Sprzedają bezpieczne i skuteczne pigułki. Zresztą wystarczy poczytać o nich w sieci. Dyskretnie i szybko. Na stronie jest też wytłumaczone co i jak, a jeśli potrzebujecie więcej wskazówek to jest też forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli...
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- tel: 586 915 915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie ma czegoś takiego jak skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne. Nie dajcie się okłamywać, bo możecie przepłacić to zdrowiem a nawet życiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474 
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne 
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474 
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Alicja_Bydgoszcz

Polecam Panią Ewelinę 577 405 474
rano zamówiłam i na drugi dzień był u mnie kurier z przesyłką.
Mogłam otworzyć i sprawdzić zawartość przed zapłaceniem. Wszystko było ok, jestem już po kuracji, Pani Ewelina pomogła mi też w trakcie kuracji 
Alicja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie , posiadam sprawdzone leki przywracające cykl miesiączkowy .
Środek który oferuje jest skuteczny nawet w wysokich tygodniach ciąży.
Leki są 2 -składnikowe :doustne i dopochwowe
Posiadam wszelkie kombinację leków methrotexate z misoprostol, misoprost z mipfepristone .
Wszystkie oryginalne i nieprzepakowywane!
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Podczas stosowania leków jesteśmy w kontakcie teefonicznym.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Płatne dopiero na miejscu podczas odbioru paczki od kuriera lub na poczcie.
Wysyłam także za granicę 

Posiadam duże doświadczenie pomogłam wielu kobietom
do 12 tygodnia cena podstawowego zestawu który pomoże to 300 zł
12 tab z misoprostol oraz 1 tab Ru 486 ORYGINAL
 ☎ 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny jesli szukacie sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam wam Eskulap Klinik i doktora Jakuba. Zadzwonilam do p,Jakuba powiedzialam o swojej trudnej sytuacji i o niechcianej ciaży. Po 3 dniach otrzymałam tabletki ktore bardzo mi pomogły w przystepnej cenie (250zł plus 30zł wysyłka) Leki orginalne bezpieczne a przede wszystkim bezpieczne. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane oraz dyskretna wysyłka. Jestem 3 tydodnie po udanym zabiegu i wszystko jest ok czuje wielka ulge ze mi sie udało. Jesli ktora z was jest w podobnej sytuacji to polecam dr,Jakuba ktory rozumie kobietew trudnej sytuacji na pewno wam pomoze. Dr.Jakub Żrebiec 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433
Ps. Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok bo jest tu wielu oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Ze względu na oszustów co notorycznie dodają mój numer telefonu do sex ogłoszeń by uniemożliwić sprzedaż leku nie odbieram tel wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC odrazu oddzwonie

576.324.300

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%


Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 430 zł 


Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży a stało się, boisz się i nie wiesz jak postąpić.
Wejdź na kobietawpigulce. pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy strona tabletkiporonne.pl wysyła orginalne tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiś czas temu zakupiłam tu opakowanie art forte. Tabletki okazały się być zbędne. Odsprzedam komuś kto ich potrzebuje. W opakowaniu jest 20 szt.
paulinakot666@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dbam o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniam jakość na poziomie światowych standardów

Profesjonalne leki poronne z zagranicznych aptek

Gwarantuję bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
Dostarczam oryginalne leki


TEL: 575.893.965
Tabletki poronne ; Misoprostol i Mifepristone

Niefortunne dwie kreski na teście ciążowym i co dalej?
Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz co1 większy niepokój. Kupujesz test ciążowy, wierząc, że potwierdzi on Twoich obaw. Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski. Wchodzisz w skórę cicho egzystującej przyszłej matki, która wcale nie chcą wejść w nową rolę. Widzisz przeszkodę w realizacji planów albo pamiątkę nieszczęścia. Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań co zrobić?


Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą ; Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.
Bezpieczeństwo zabiegu potwierdza światowa Organizacja Zdrowia (WHO) i polskie Towarzystwo Rozwoju Rodziny.

Tabletki poronne wykazują aktywność po podaniu doustnym. Kuracja jest prosta i bezpieczna. Możną ją wykonać samodzielnie w warunkach domowych bez udziału lekarza.

Skuteczność leków wynosi blisko 98%.

Pozostając z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.
Wysyłka również zagranicę!!

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Ze mną zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo, z pełnym wsparciem . Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, mam na sprzedaż zestaw tabletek od whw za 400 zł. Możliwy odbiór osobisty w Krakowie. Kontakt do mnie:*magdalena.biok@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowaj ciąży, wejdż na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl
Czekamy na Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej kliniki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Zestaw składa sie z 12 szt.tabletek z grupy mizoprostol, czyli substancji stosowanej z zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnych. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

img]https://images90.fotosik.pl/86/196494dc49d2be39gen.jpg[/img]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na dwie osoby ktore tu oszukuja .
Oszustem jest pan z rosyjskim akcentem oraz pani o imieniu Ewelina.
Dziewczyny tabletka RU846 jest w polsce nie do kupienia a osoba ktora ja oferuje to OSZUST !!!
Proście zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek a zwłaszcza zdjecie tabletki RU486

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie ! Posiadam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Sa to najskuteczniejsze i najbardziej bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne dostepne w naszym kraju. Zestaw to koszt 250zł. Wszystkich zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś a stało się. Jesteś przerażona i osamotniona. Nie masz z kim porozmawiać, nie wiesz co robić.
Skontaktuj się z nami kobietawpigulce.pl  Czekamy i chcemy Tobie pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam Arthrotec
dziewczyny ja robilam zabieg z Arthrotec 8 dn temu i wszystko sie udalo troche bolal brzuch i lekka temperatura. Lekie plamienie utrzymywalo sie przez 5 dni a tak poza tym zadnych komplikacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC lub TABLETKI odrazu oddzwonie 576.324.300

marzena

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol) Marki pfizer Skuteczność 98%

Wysyłam również za granice kurierem DPD Uwaga cytotec jest tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana 

12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 zł

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych oddzwonię do 5 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Minka33

Dziewczyny, kupujcie tylko od zaufanych sprzedawców. Niestety zamawiając z niepewnego źródła można otrzymać albo coś zupełnie innego, albo tabletki, które będą nieskuteczne. Dlatego jeśli tabletki poronne to tylko z zaufanych miejsc jak to 9tygodni.pl - gdzie w dyskretny sposób można zamówić przesyłkę, a do tego z opcją płatności przy odbiorze i możliwością sprawdzenia przed odbiorem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie chetnie odsprzedam arthrotec.Odbior osobisty podkarpacie 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl
Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc. Zadzwoń lub napisz, czekamy.

----------


## ryjka33

Dziewczyny. Od siebie mogę doradzić - nie kupujcie tabletek z niesprawdzonych źródeł. Ja zamawiałam na Medicenter24.pl. Dostałam to co zamówiłam. Płaciłam przy odbiorze. Mogłam rozpakować przy kurierze. No i przede wszystkim tabletki były skuteczne.

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

*Posiadamy* 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

*WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ*
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ *Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, mam na sprzedaż zestaw tabletek od whw za 400 zł. Możliwy odbiór w Krakowie. Kontakt do mnie: Aksamitka91@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy samymi tabletkami misoprostol mogę usunąć ciąże ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hak te tabletki działają czy usowaja wczesna ciaze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie mą Wszystkich działają na mnie niepodzialaly ale spróbuj każdy organizm jest inny większości usówaja ciaze musisz nie 12 szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiesz co robić? Niespodziewanie pojawiło się dziecko, a Ty nie czujesz się gotowa? Nie wiesz jak sobie poradzić?
w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, mam na sprzedaż zestaw tabletek od whw za 400 zł. Możliwy odbiór w Krakowie. Kontakt do mnie: Aksamitka91@interia.pl



Odpisz na mejla uma12@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane,
nie róbcie tego! Ja wiem, ze sytuacja wydaje się być bez wyjścia... ale posłuchajcie swojego serca... tam już jest miłość do tego dziecka... 
Dacie radę! Nie niszczcie swojego życia. Dajcie sobie szansę...
Po śmierci dziecka pojawia się ogromne cierpienie i żal. Czasem od razu (u niektórych dziewczyn nawet już w trakcie brania arthrotecu - i jadą do szpitala po pomoc), czasem po jakimś czasie... Kobiety wtedy zrobiłyby wszystko aby cofnąć czas... aby móc mieć przy sobie to dziecko, które straciły... aby móc je tulić...
Naprawdę jest dobre wyjście z tej trudnej sytuacji. Pozwólcie sobie przyjąć to dzieciątko.

Jeśli potrzebujecie pomocy, szukajcie jej! Jest wiele miejsc do których można się zwrócić i uzyskać pomoc - finansową, prawną, mieszkaniową, lekarską, psychologiczną... 

Dajcie sobie szansę! Jeszcze możecie ocalić swoje życie... i życie Waszego dziecka...

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Lek posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa ktory bardzo mi pomogł i co do ktorego mam zaufanie. Stosowałam ten lek w 7 tyg.i juz po drugiej dawce tego leku zarodek został wydalkony. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim mam wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. 
Zainteresowanej osobie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukac osobie ktora tu sprzedaje tabletke tzw RU486 ! Taka tabletka zawsze wystepuje w zestawie w raz z 8 innymi tabletkami i jest zapakowana w jednolite blistro. Ktoś kto ja sprzedaje pojedynczo to zwykly oszust i chche wam pocisnac witaminy za 550zł. Ogolnie taki zestaw jest w polsce nieosiagalny wiec jak macie mozliwosc zdobycia leku o nazwie Arthrotec to jest to odpowiednik wlasnie tej substancji. Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedm opakowanie skutecznych tabletek wczesnorpornnych moze sie przydadza potrzebujacej osobie. Cena 250zł Kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukac pseudo doktorow co tu sprzedaje tabletke tzw RU486 ! Taka tabletka zawsze wystepuje w zestawie w raz z 8 innymi tabletkami i jest zapakowana w jednolite blistro. Ktoś kto ja sprzedaje pojedynczo to zwykly oszust i chche wam pocisnac witamine za 500zł. Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok. Jesli macie dostep do Arthrotec to jest to najskuteczniejszy srodek poronny dostepny w polsce.

----------


## E_Ewelina

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne

Zestaw nr 1 12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)

Zestaw nr 2 12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)

Zestaw nr 3 12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%) (ru486 z Mołdawii)

Zestaw nr 4 12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu. Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą (najpierw otwierasz-sprawdzasz co zawiera przesyłka i dopiero płacisz)

Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim

GWARANTUJE NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ UCZCIWOŚĆ DYSKRECJE zapraszam do zakupu

Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474 Ewelina 

Na życzenie wysyłamy zdjęcie z imieniem lub dowolnym napisem  na tle zestawu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uważajcie na ogłoszenia z numerem 577-405-474 oraz 577-123-423 to jedna i ta sama osoba ktora mnie oszukała na 550zł. Osoba ktora ma w ogloszeniu tabletke RU 486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka nigdy nie wystepuje pojedynczo tylko jest zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro w raz z innymi 8 tabletkami. Ogolnie taki zestw jest w Polsce nie do zdobycia a osoba ktora go oferuje to oszust. Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tabletek z jakimis napisem wskazanym przez was w ten sposob weliminujecie naciagaczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam skuteczny lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na naszym rynku. Lek jest orginalny , bezpieczny a przede wszystkim skuteczny. Cena 250zł . Kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec jest to najskuteczniejszy i najbezpieczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na polskim rynku. Cena 250zł plus 30zł wysyłka lub tez odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w. kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## gmonika82

> Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
> 
> Zestaw nr 1 12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
> 
> Zestaw nr 2 12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
> 
> Zestaw nr 3 12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%) (ru486 z Mołdawii)
> 
> Zestaw nr 4 12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)
> ...


UWAGA


OSZUŚCI


ARTHROTEC sprzedają w dawce 50mg....a do usunięcia ciąży potrzebujecie dawkę 200mg !!!!!!

----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny uwazajcie na te numery to OSZUSCI.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec jest to najskuteczniejszy i najbezpieczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na polskim rynku. Cena 250zł plus 30zł wysyłka lub tez odbior osobisty.
Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uwaga oszust 577132423
Uwaga na pana ktory sie ogłasza jako "DOKTOR" to zwyky naciagacz i oszust. Zostałem przez tych ludzi oszukana na prawie 500zł . Taka tabletka jak RU 486 nie jest tabletka poronna i nie jest dostepna na naszym rybku i nigdy nie wystepuje osobno tylko w raz z innymi 8 tabletkami zapakowana w orginalne blistro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu oraz na zyczenie wysle zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz coraz większy niepokój? Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski? Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań – co zrobić?
Jestem w stanie ci pomóc do zaoferowania mam tabletki poronne , wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego zastosowania w domowym zaciszu bez ryzyka krwotoku 

Tabletki poronne – Misoprostol i Mifepristone

ZADZWOŃ:
TEL: 574.775.418

Dostarczam oryginalne leki

Zapraszam do kontaktu 

Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą – Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.


W skład oferowanego zestawu pozwalającego przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy wchodzą oryginalne, zablistrowane tabletki poronne — jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Dostarczane  leki pochodzą z legalnych źródeł, z krajów, w których stosowanie tabletek poronnych jest legalne i powszechnie stosowane. 

Pozostaje z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Z nami zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo. Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

Gwarantuję:
• 24-godzinną dostawę
• 98% skuteczność
• 100% bezpieczeństwo
• 100% anonimowość
• 100% oryginalność

Wysyłka również zagranicę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na osobe ktora sie ogłasza pod numerem 574-775-418 to OSZUSCI. Zostałam przez tych ludzi oszukana na prawie 500zł wiec uwazajcie na ten numer. Wczesniej ta osoba oglaszała sie tu jako "DOKTOR" a to zwykły oszust.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam szpitalny lek wczesnoporonny używany w szpitaku do wywołania poronienia we cześniejszej fazie ciazy. Lek jest najskuteczniejszym srodkiem wczesnoporonym dostepnym w Polsce. Skuteczność tego leku jest niemal 100% a przede wszystkim jest to lek w pełni bezpieczny dla kobiety. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł.Mozliwy odbior osobisty. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec to tylko około 70% powodzenia, zestaw z WHW daje 98% gwarancji powodzenia. Kluczowa jest tabletka RU, w Polsce jej nie da się kupić. Napisz do mnie, mam ten zestaw, nie był potrzebny, przyjechał z Holandii. Uma12@wp.pl. Odbiór osobisty Katowice, Kraków lub przesyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec to tylko około 70% powodzenia, zestaw z WHW daje 98% gwarancji powodzenia. Kluczowa jest tabletka RU, w Polsce jej nie da się kupić. Napisz do mnie, mam ten zestaw, nie był potrzebny, przyjechał z Holandii. Uma12@wp.pl. Odbiór osobisty Katowice, Kraków lub przesyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez srone women web (WHW) wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na 574-775-418 to oszust i manipulator. Dałam sie oszukac tym złodziejom na 450zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktory osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do zaoferowania dwa oryginalne zestawy leków poronnych.
Leki sa oryginalne , nie obiecuje jak inni sprzedawcy JA GWARANTUJE udaną kuracje oraz pelna dyskrecje.

Jestem pod stalym kontaktem telefonicznym, po odbiorze leku nie urywam kontaktu jak inni tylko do samego konca mam kontakt.

Zestaw 1. Arthrotec FORTE 12szt plus RU486 300zl 
Zestaw 2. Cytotec 12szt plus RU486 680zl

UWAGA!!!
ZESTAWY STOSOWANE MOGĄ BYĆ DO 18 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY

wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia więc na pewno nie zostaniesz oszukana 
mój numer 574..775..418 

Dyskrecja 
Expresowa wysyłka
Wysyłka również za granicę
Leki doustne i dopochwowe
Dobierane indywidualnie do wieki , masy ciała itp co jest ważne aby przyniosły pożądany skutek
Wieloletnie doświadczenie 
Pomogłam wielu kobietom

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według owej Justyny wszyscy sprzedający zestawy poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to oszuści tylko ona jest super.
Dziwnym trafem pod każdym opisanym rzekomo nieuczciwym sprzedawcą pojawia się jej ogłoszenie o sprzedaży jej leków . To najzwyklejsza handlara, której zapewne interes nie idzie i robi wszystko co może by pozbyć się uczciwej konkurencji.


Dlatego drogie Panie nieważne u kogo kupujecie przestrzegajcie tych kroków:
1 Przesyłka musi być z możliwością sprawdzenie przed opłatą
2 Leki muszą być w blistrach a nie luzem
3 Zadzwoń i sprawdź wiedze sprzedającego  na temat leków
4 Nie wysyłaj żadnych zaliczek 
5 Nie rób wpłat na konto
6 Sprawdź kilka razy czy numer telefonu jest aktywny ( handlarze zmieniają bardzo często )
7 Kupuj tylko za pobraniem

Przestrzegając tego drogie Panie nikt nigdy Was nie oszuka a takie Panie jak Justyna znikną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Justyna a gdzie masz tabletkę RU486 ???

Sam zwykły arthrotec to możesz sobie w dupę wsadzić on kosztuje ok 60 zł a ty sprzedajesz za 200 WOW 

Zgadzam się z poprzedniczką gratuluję  odkrycia  oszustki 

Justyna jesteś spalona .

Zapewne zmienisz numer po raz kolejny 

Uważajcie kobitki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 550 zł 
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na  chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI  czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można  zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez  daną osobę na stałe  , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić  szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się  uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam jeden z najskuteczniejszych srodkow wczesnoporonnych dostepny na polskim rynku stosowany rowniez w szpitaku do farmakologicznego wywołania poronienia. Lek jest calkowie bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane. Preferowany odbior osobity lub wysyłka. Cena 250zł. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez srone women web wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam jeden z najskuteczniejszych srodkow wczesnoporonnych dostepny na polskim rynku stosowany rowniez w szpitaku do farmakologicznego wywołania poronienia. Lek jest calkowie bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane. Preferowany odbior osobity lub wysyłka. Cena 250zł. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Justyna zmieniła numer i dalej oszukuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore sama stosowałam jakis czas temu i ktore mi bardzo pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciaży. Leki sa bardzo skuteczne a przede wszystki bezpieczne sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Jesli jest osoba w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zł oraz podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez daną osobę na stałe , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie uwazajcie na osobe ktora sie tu oglasza pod numerem telefonu 574775418 to zwykły kłamca ktory na wczesniejszych forach oglasza sie jako"DOKTOR" . Ja u pseudo doktorka zamowiłam tabletki i dostałam coś takiego moze ktos mi z forowiczow odpowie co to za tabletka ? Pseudo "doktor"twierdzi ze to RU486 a wy co o tym sadzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W srode brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W srode brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to podaje meila parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore jakis czas temu sama stosowałam i ktore bardz mi pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciazy. Stosowałam je bedac w 9 tyg.ciazy ale mozna je stosowac w pozniejszym okresie rownież bo lek jest naprawde skuteczny. Preferuje odbior osobisty jak rownież moge wyslac pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Cena 250zł Kontak 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Posiadam skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore jakis czas temu sama stosowałam i ktore bardz mi pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciazy. Stosowałam je bedac w 9 tyg.ciazy ale mozna je stosowac w pozniejszym okresie rownież bo lek jest naprawde skuteczny. Preferuje odbior osobisty jak rownież moge wyslac pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Cena 250zł Kontak 502-427-780


 bardzo dobry i skuteczny lek tez go stosowałam i bylo ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

Ekspresowa, dyskretna  wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

Wysyłka również za granicę
Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców by zepsuć opinie 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

Ekspresowa, dyskretna wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

Wysyłka również za granicę
Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki kupione na stronie women help women. Prosze pisac na Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam jeden z najskuteczniejszych srodkow wczesnoporonnych dostepny na polskim rynku stosowany rowniez w szpitaku do farmakologicznego wywołania poronienia. Lek jest calkowie bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane. Preferowany odbior osobity lub wysyłka. Cena 250zł. Kontakt 506-801-433


Witam czy tabletki ze zdjecia nadal aktualne? moja kolezanka je stosowała i wiem ze sa bardzo skuteczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez srone women web wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży, boisz się i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać. Czekamy na Ciebie.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce Tam dowiesz się jak można się z nami skontaktować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli potrzebujesz tabletek na już to pisz. Mam kompletny zestaw, zdjęcia i wiadomości o zakupie.
A jeśli chcesz pomocy w zamówieniu bezpośrednio od whw to chętnie pomogę.
Anusia2@interia.eu
Możliwy odbiór okolice Częstochowy/ Częstochowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore sama stosowałam jakis czas temu i ktore mi bardzo pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciaży. Leki sa bardzo skuteczne a przede wszystki bezpieczne sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Jesli jest osoba w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zł oraz podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Anusia458

Posiadam cały kompletny zestaw. 1 Mifepristine i 8 Misoprostol. Mam dowody zakupu, potwierdzenie przelewu itp, cała Rozpiske jak przyjąć itp. Wyśle także zdj tabletek.
Ja niestety nie mogłam czekać i kupiłam od Pani niedaleko mojej miejscowości. 
anna.ziemiewicz@interia.pl 723787497
Odbiór w Lublińcu (Slaskie) albo wysylka

----------


## Anusia458

Posiadam cały kompletny zestaw. 1 Mifepristine i 8 Misoprostol. Mam dowody zakupu, potwierdzenie przelewu itp, cała Rozpiske jak przyjąć itp. Wyśle także zdj tabletek.
Ja niestety nie mogłam czekać i kupiłam od Pani niedaleko mojej miejscowości. 
anna.ziemiewicz@interia.pl 723787497
Odbiór w Lublińcu (Slaskie) albo wysylka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kochane. Mam receptę na lek Arthrotec. Wypisana przez znajomego lekarza. Tylko jedna recepta.
Chętnie odstąpię. Wyśle zdjęcie recepty na meila.
Proszę pisać ola.ledwon@interia.pl
Mogę komuś wysyłać albo odbiór w Koninie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam 1 opakowanie leku arthrotec oraz 1 opakowanie arthrotec forte 75 mg
koszt 12 tabl arthrotec 200 zł plus wysyłka

arthrotec forte tylko całe opakowanie ( nie dzielę go ) 300 zł
jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana wyślij mail izabela.krol1@o2.pl lub sms 736 639 724

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to sprzedam tabletki za pół ceny od dziewczyn z women help women.
Ja nie mogłam czekać za długo i kupiłam tabletki od jednej z Pań wyżej. ( jest to ta jedna tabletka która się polyka i te 8 misoprostolu). Mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Tabletki mam jeszcze w ich kopercie.
Mogę jeszcze dodać że u mnie wszystko poszło ok. Chętnie powiem co i jak.
magdalena.os@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orgilanie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne leki poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

Ekspresowa, dyskretna wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

Wysyłka również za granicę
Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to sprzedam tabletki za pół ceny od dziewczyn z women help women.
> Ja nie mogłam czekać za długo i kupiłam tabletki od jednej z Pań wyżej. ( jest to ta jedna tabletka która się polyka i te 8 misoprostolu). Mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Tabletki mam jeszcze w ich kopercie.
> Mogę jeszcze dodać że u mnie wszystko poszło ok. Chętnie powiem co i jak.
> magdalena.os@interia.pl


Mam jeszcze te tabletki jak ktoś potrzebuje na już. Jeśli chcesz wiedzieć﻿﻿﻿ jak zamówić tabletki w 98% skuteczne to też chętnie podpowiem i opowiem jak to u mnie było. Pisz nie krępuj się﻿

magdalena.os@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
  zawsze  wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz 
  z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
  wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Pamietaj żePolska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie i jest legalny i bezpieczny
  nazywa sie Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W srode brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek


jak sie czuejsz wogole po zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
zawsze wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz 
z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Pamietaj żePolska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie i jest legalny i bezpieczny
nazywa sie Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
zawsze wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz 
z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Pamietaj żePolska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie i jest legalny i bezpieczny
nazywa sie Arthrotec !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. Brałam w niedziele Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to podaje meila parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy lek dostepny na polskim rynku. Lek wazny do 02/2021r. Dla zainteresowanych posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rowniez mozliwa wysyłka kurierska. Cena 250zl Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 

wysyłka poczta Polska lub kurierem 
Przesyłka dochodzi do 48 h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów 
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093 

https://images92.fotosik.pl/185/756e21c15a098763med.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla wiarygodności wysyłam zdjęcie zestawu 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim  czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda  w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby  z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tabletki od women help women.*Cały zestaw w 98% skuteczne. Jest to jedna tablerka Mifepristone i 8 Misoprostolu. A także jestem po aborcji. W razie potrzeby tabletek albo chcesz wiedzieć jak je zdobyć u nich to pisz.
Mam wszystkie dowody zakupu.

barbara.burzyk@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki poronne od 175 zł.
Płacisz po otwarciu przesyłki!!!!
Arthrotec - 175 zł (Misoprostol)
Cytotec - 215 zł (Misoprostol)
Arthrotec + Mifegest (Mifepristone) - 345 zł
Cytotec + Mifegest (Mifepristone) - 365 zł
RU486 to nazwa leku z Mifepristone tak jak m.in. Mifegest
A więc Mifegest = RU486 
I nie patrzcie na brednie że nie można dostać tego. To co dla jednych jest nieosiągalne, nie musi być dla innych.
Proszę przeczytać całe ogłoszenie, link poniżej

Sprawdź tutaj!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek zdowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
zawsze wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz 
z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow foliowych to typowe oszustwo
3) Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie i jest legalny i bezpieczny
nazywa sie Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy lek dostepny na polskim rynku. Lek wazny do 04/2021r. Dla zainteresowanych posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rowniez mozliwa wysyłka kurierska. Cena 250zl Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciąża
Nie planowałaś a stało się i nie wiesz co teraz zrobić, nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Czekamy na Ciebie.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.
Tam dowiesz się jak można się z nami skontaktować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę pisać jeśli ktoś potrzebuje tabletek albo pomocy gdzie kupić pewne tabletki. 
Ja mam zestaw 98% skuteczny. Wszystko jak przyjąć itp też wyśle.
Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta osoba mi pomogła za pierwszym razem uczciwie , szybko i profesjonalnie.
Wysyłka dyskretna ze sprawdzeniem zawartości była i kontakt do samego zakończenia czyli oczyszczania całkowitego.
oto numer 575550093
pozdrawiam Paulina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orgilanie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433 Dagmara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo  Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ja brałam Arthrotec w 7 tygodniu i wszystko sie udało. Lek zadzialał w 100% i w ten sam dzien doszło do wydalenia zaodka. Dzis jeszcze mam lekkie plemienie ale czuje sie szczcesliwa ze wszystko poszlo po mojej mysli. Stosowałam sam Artkrotec doustnie , genialny lek polecam !!! Julka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto ma Arthrotec bo probowałam zalatwic go u lekarza ale moja pani doktor wiedziala doskonale do czego słuzy ten lek i absolutnie powiedziala ze mi go nie wypisze wiec najadłam sie tylko wstydu. Wiec jak ktos ma to chetnie odkupie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać. Jesteśmy dla Ciebie. Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce e-mail, darmowy czat, telefon.
Czekamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów 
> Arthrotec Forte + RU486
> Cytotec + RU486
> Methrotexate + RU486
> 
> Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
> Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
> Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
> Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
> ...


Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
  Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915  915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: w w w  k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e  p l
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i chciałabyś porozmawiać 
o trudnościach z tym związanych, zapraszamy do kontaktu:

tel.: 586 915  915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: w w w  k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e  p l

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiś czas temu przyszły do mnie tabletki od women help women.
Mi się nie przydały. Zainteresowanane proszę pisać monika.darul@interia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób na wywołanie poronienia to zastosowanie aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest to bardzo poważna sprawa i dlatego trzeba się skonsultować ze specjalistą. Podaję kontakt do osoby, która możne pomóc 883125454 .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433 Dagmara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś a stało się. Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl  Darmowy czat, e-mail, telefon.
Czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestawy od women help women z instrukcją, asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Natychmiastowa wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed opłatą .
Leki oryginalne.
Płatne dopiero po dyskretnym rozpakowaniu i sprawdzeniu co jest w środku.
Wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Po odebraniu leków pozostajemy w kontakcie aby doprowadzić kuracje skutecznie do końca.
ZESTAWY 12 plus 1 do 12 tygodnia ciąży oraz powyżej 12 tygodnia dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod pacjenta.
Więcej informacji udzielę podczas kontaktu telefonicznego 575 550 093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w .kobietawpigulce.pl/user_upload/wojna-hormonow.jpg

----------


## Aldona.Priv

Potrzebuje kupić lek adipex na kuracje. Pilne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki dziewczyny za radę! 
Onlineabortion@wp.pl jest okej. Wysyła do PL na szczęście. 
Jest bardzo ostrożny i zadaje dużo pytań ale zestaw doszedł oryginalnie zapakowany i z instrukcją. 
Całe szczęście bo nie stać mnie na wydawanie kasy na oszustów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

We wtorek doszły do mnie tabletki od organizacji women help women- misoprostol mifepristone. Z racji że ponad 2 tyg to trwało kupiłam na miejscu także ten mogę odstąpić. Cały kompletny. Zainteresowanej wyśle zdjęcie z datą aktualna dla pewności.
dagmara.szulc@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Dyskrecja
Natychmiastowa wysyłka 
Skuteczność do 12 tygodnia
Płatność u kuriera po otwarciu przesyłki
Cena zestawu podstawowego to 300 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Onlineabortion@wp.pl jest okey! 
Dostałam leki w blistrach i z instrukcją. 
400 plus cargo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec nie polecam bo nie dał rady. Musiałam zaMawiac od tego onlineabortion @ wp co polecacie.  Ale on był upierdliwy i ostrożny. Nie chciał mi wysłać na początku. Jakiś dziwny jest ale w końcu wysłał mi za 420 zeta to był zestaw mifegyne i udało się!!!!!!   Koszmarnie się dziś czuje śle moje życie jest uratowane!! Dzięki dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamówiłam
Przyszło na drugi dzień 
oczywiście warunkiem było sprawdzenie przed opłatą
wszystko sie zgadzało 
bardzo mi pomogła 
była przy mnie w kontakcie telefonicznym podczas stosowania leków
byłam w 10 tygodniu 
za wszystko z przesyłką zapłaciłam 345zl
polecam polecam polecam
dziękuję Pani oby więcej takich otwartych i uczciwych ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj, piszesz, że źle się czujesz. Może chcesz porozmawiać.
Jesteśmy do Twojej dyspozycji pod numerem telefonu 58 6915915 codziennie od godziny 18.00-23.00
Znajdziesz nas też na stronie w w w.kobietawpigulce.pl 
Darmowy czat i e-mail
Czekamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol marki pfizer
Cena 12 tab 450 zł
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt e-mail
Asnagchena@gmail.com

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Netporadnia

Nie planowałaś a stało się i jesteś w ciąży. Jesteś zrozpaczona i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Czekamy na Ciebie pod numerem telefonu 58 6915915
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl i dowiedz się więcej.
Jesteśmy też na darmowym czacie lub możesz do nas wysłać e-maila.
Pamiętaj nie ma sytuacji bez wyjścia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. 
 Sprzedam  pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 139 zl,
12 tabletek -  159 zl, 20 tabletek 259zł
Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022. 
Paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości około 20 zł  
kontakt  tel sms 729685547
proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki
pozdrawiam

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam cytotec cena 200 zł tel 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 5 LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!


TABLETKI PORONNE
[ ] Kontakt przez portal top ogłoszenia 

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 14 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 150zł

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
97 procent skuteczności koszt 240zł


3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 
99 procent skuteczności koszt 340zł

w kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.
Tel. 666261818

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
> PONAD 5 LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
> OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!
> 
> 
> TABLETKI PORONNE
> [ ] Kontakt przez portal top ogłoszenia 
> 
> KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań
> ...


Uwaga oszust!!!!! Proście go o zdjęcia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Leki kupiłam osobiście w aptece na receptę, zostało mi jedno opakowanie i już jest mi nie potrzebne.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
Cena 140zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa. Zdjecia na maila
Pozdrawiam Kinga
kinga.buczek@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
> Dyskrecja
> Natychmiastowa wysyłka 
> Skuteczność do 12 tygodnia
> Płatność u kuriera po otwarciu przesyłki
> Cena zestawu podstawowego to 300 zł


ja zamawiałam z tego ogłoszenia wszystko było oryginalnie zapakowane i paczka ze sprawdzeniem polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To gdzie jest zdjęcie RU??? Oszuście piszący sam sobie pozytywny komentarz? Pokaż zdjęcie Ru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

totec
Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie  Arthrotec  forte czyli 20 tabletek. Leki kupiłam osobiście w aptece na receptę, zostało mi jedno opakowanie i już jest mi nie potrzebne.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
Cena 140zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.Zdjecia na maila
Pozdrawiam Kinga
kinga.buczek@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podejrzewasz, że jesteś w ciąży?
Masz pytania?
Czekamy na Ciebie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro trafili Państwo na stronę mojego ogłoszenia, to znaczy że pojawił się nieoczekiwany "problem".

W stałej ofercie posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne i bezpieczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Pomogę Państwu rozwiązać ten "problem".

Kuracja tabletkami jest obecnie najczęstszą formą aborcji na świecie. Całość trwa trochę ponad dobę i można to swobodnie wykonać samemu w domu. Szczegółowa instrukcja jest dołączona do każdego zestawu leków. Jestem także do Państwa dyspozycji telefonicznie przez całą dobę-służę radą i szczegółowymi informacjami w trakcie i po kuracji.[/]

--ZESTAWY LEKÓW--

Zestaw nr 1 

8 tabletek arthrotec Cena 150zł

ZESTAW NR 2 :

12 TABL ARTHROTEC + 1 TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone) skuteczny do 12 tygodnia-cena 230zł

ZESTAW NR 3:

16 TABL ARTHROTEC + 1 TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone)- cena 340zł

ZESTAW NR 4(holenderski):

12 TABL LEKU MISOPROST (misoprostol) + TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone)- JEST TO NAJSKUTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW DOSTĘPNY NA EUROPEJSKIM RYNKU FARMACEUTYCZNYM skuteczny nawet po 12 tygodniu !! Lepszego zestawu nie ma nigdzie. Leki sprowadzane z kliniki w Holandii -

cena 400 zł.

WSZYSTKIE ZESTAWY SĄ ORYGINALNIE PAKOWANE , MAJĄ DATĘ PRZYDATNOŚCI DO 2021 R.

--ODBIÓR,DOSTAWA,WYSYŁK*A--

Możliwa jest ekspresowa wysyłka pocztą, kurierem lub innymi środkami transportu.

PACZKI WYSYŁAM NATYCHMIAST PO ZAMÓWIENIU I ZAZWYCZAJ DOCHODZĄ W CIĄGU 4-5 dni

WYSYŁAM TAKŻE POZA GRANICE -UK, IRLANDIA,NIEMCY,HOLANDIA -SZCZEGÓŁY MAILEM

--KURACJA W SKRÓCIE--

Jako pierwszą przyjmują Panie tabletkę RU486. Należy ją połknąć i popić. Po tej tabletce konieczna jest przerwa 12-24 godzin podczas której nic zewnętrznego się nie dzieje. Można normalnie funkcjonować np iść do pracy.

Następnie należy przyjąć 4 szt misoprostolu, kolejne 4 godziny przerwy, druga dawka 4 szt misoprostolu, kolejna 4 godzinna przerwa i po niej ostatnie 4 szt tabletek. Wszystko jest dziecinnie proste, a przede wszystkim skuteczne i bezpieczne.

Pojawią się skurcze, ból brzucha i krwawienie trochę większe niż miesiączkowe. Wszystko potrwa 1-2 godziny.

NIE MA RYZYKA KRWOTOKU ANI TYM PODOBNYCH. WIELE OSÓB NA FORACH STRASZY TAKIMI SYTUACJAMI, ALE MAJĄ ONE NIEWIELE WSPÓLNEGO Z MEDYCYNĄ I NIGDY TEGO NIE ROBIŁY.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro trafili Państwo na stronę mojego ogłoszenia, to znaczy że pojawił się nieoczekiwany "problem".

W stałej ofercie posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne i bezpieczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Pomogę Państwu rozwiązać ten "problem".

Kuracja tabletkami jest obecnie najczęstszą formą aborcji na świecie. Całość trwa trochę ponad dobę i można to swobodnie wykonać samemu w domu. Szczegółowa instrukcja jest dołączona do każdego zestawu leków. Jestem także do Państwa dyspozycji telefonicznie przez całą dobę-służę radą i szczegółowymi informacjami w trakcie i po kuracji.[/]

--ZESTAWY LEKÓW--

Zestaw nr 1 

8 tabletek arthrotec Cena 150zł

ZESTAW NR 2 :

12 TABL ARTHROTEC + 1 TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone) skuteczny do 12 tygodnia-cena 230zł

ZESTAW NR 3:

16 TABL ARTHROTEC + 1 TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone)- cena 340zł

ZESTAW NR 4(holenderski):

12 TABL LEKU MISOPROST (misoprostol) + TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone)- JEST TO NAJSKUTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW DOSTĘPNY NA EUROPEJSKIM RYNKU FARMACEUTYCZNYM skuteczny nawet po 12 tygodniu !! Lepszego zestawu nie ma nigdzie. Leki sprowadzane z kliniki w Holandii -

cena 400 zł.

WSZYSTKIE ZESTAWY SĄ ORYGINALNIE PAKOWANE , MAJĄ DATĘ PRZYDATNOŚCI DO 2021 R.

--ODBIÓR,DOSTAWA,WYSYŁK*A--

Możliwa jest ekspresowa wysyłka pocztą, kurierem lub innymi środkami transportu.

PACZKI WYSYŁAM NATYCHMIAST PO ZAMÓWIENIU I ZAZWYCZAJ DOCHODZĄ W CIĄGU 4-5 dni

WYSYŁAM TAKŻE POZA GRANICE -UK, IRLANDIA,NIEMCY,HOLANDIA -SZCZEGÓŁY MAILEM

--KURACJA W SKRÓCIE--

Jako pierwszą przyjmują Panie tabletkę RU486. Należy ją połknąć i popić. Po tej tabletce konieczna jest przerwa 12-24 godzin podczas której nic zewnętrznego się nie dzieje. Można normalnie funkcjonować np iść do pracy.

Następnie należy przyjąć 4 szt misoprostolu, kolejne 4 godziny przerwy, druga dawka 4 szt misoprostolu, kolejna 4 godzinna przerwa i po niej ostatnie 4 szt tabletek. Wszystko jest dziecinnie proste, a przede wszystkim skuteczne i bezpieczne.

Pojawią się skurcze, ból brzucha i krwawienie trochę większe niż miesiączkowe. Wszystko potrwa 1-2 godziny.

NIE MA RYZYKA KRWOTOKU ANI TYM PODOBNYCH. WIELE OSÓB NA FORACH STRASZY TAKIMI SYTUACJAMI, ALE MAJĄ ONE NIEWIELE WSPÓLNEGO Z MEDYCYNĄ I NIGDY TEGO NIE ROBIŁY.
Tel. 666261818

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszust!!!! Nawer zdjęcia nie ma




> skoro trafili państwo na stronę mojego ogłoszenia, to znaczy że pojawił się nieoczekiwany "problem".
> 
> W stałej ofercie posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne i bezpieczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Pomogę państwu rozwiązać ten "problem".
> 
> Kuracja tabletkami jest obecnie najczęstszą formą aborcji na świecie. Całość trwa trochę ponad dobę i można to swobodnie wykonać samemu w domu. Szczegółowa instrukcja jest dołączona do każdego zestawu leków. Jestem także do państwa dyspozycji telefonicznie przez całą dobę-służę radą i szczegółowymi informacjami w trakcie i po kuracji.[/]
> 
> --zestawy leków--
> 
> zestaw nr 1 
> ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży? Nie wiesz co zrobić? 
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas w w w. kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka ważnych pytań. 
W którym tygodniu najlepiej wziąść artrotec? 
Jak dawkowac?

----------


## Magdalena11

Witam czy ma ktoś na sprzedaż tabletki poronne z wysyłką do UK?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna

Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro trafili Państwo na stronę mojego ogłoszenia, to znaczy że pojawił się nieoczekiwany "problem".
> 
> W stałej ofercie posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne i bezpieczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Pomogę Państwu rozwiązać ten "problem".
> 
> Kuracja tabletkami jest obecnie najczęstszą formą aborcji na świecie. Całość trwa trochę ponad dobę i można to swobodnie wykonać samemu w domu. Szczegółowa instrukcja jest dołączona do każdego zestawu leków. Jestem także do Państwa dyspozycji telefonicznie przez całą dobę-służę radą i szczegółowymi informacjami w trakcie i po kuracji.[/]
> 
> --ZESTAWY LEKÓW--
> 
> 
> ...


Aktualne???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Natychmiastowa wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed opłatą .
> Leki oryginalne.
> Płatne dopiero po dyskretnym rozpakowaniu i sprawdzeniu co jest w środku.
> Wieloletnie doświadczenie.
> Po odebraniu leków pozostajemy w kontakcie aby doprowadzić kuracje skutecznie do końca.
> ZESTAWY 12 plus 1 do 12 tygodnia ciąży oraz powyżej 12 tygodnia dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod pacjenta.
> Więcej informacji udzielę podczas kontaktu telefonicznego 575 550 093


Szukając tabletek trafiłam na to zdjęcie. Kierowałam się tym że data na nim jest z końca roku 2019 i doszłam do wniosku ze jak ktoś tak długo bedzie miał aktywny numer to będzie uczciwy.
Przeczucie mnie nie myliło paczkę dostałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i wszystko było oryginalne.
Lek dostałam od przemiłej Pani która wszystko mi wytłumaczyła i była przy mnie do samego końca stosowania polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jesli szukacie pomocy to polecam wam pania Justyne. Dziewczyna posiada dostep do sprawdzonych bezpecznych i skutecznych tabletek ktore mi pomogły pozbyc sie problemu. Mogłam u niej liczyc na fachowa porade szybka wysyłke no i dzis sie Cieze ze mam juz to za soba. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to podaje namiary. Justyna kontakt 514-280-097

----------


## karinaszulc9090@wp.pl

Odezwij się karinaszulc9090@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Natychmiastowa wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed opłatą .
> Leki oryginalne.
> Płatne dopiero po dyskretnym rozpakowaniu i sprawdzeniu co jest w środku.
> Wieloletnie doświadczenie.
> Po odebraniu leków pozostajemy w kontakcie aby doprowadzić kuracje skutecznie do końca.
> ZESTAWY 12 plus 1 do 12 tygodnia ciąży oraz powyżej 12 tygodnia dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod pacjenta.
> Więcej informacji udzielę podczas kontaktu telefonicznego 575 550 093


Nie sprzedaje oryginalnego Mifepristone Uwaga!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna
> 
> Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje


Oszust uwaga dziewczyny ta osoba oszukuje już od dłuższego czasu zmienia numery i imiona 
PRZESTRZEGAM  
Cena tabletek 400zł Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna OSZUSTKO PRZESTAŃ WYSYŁAĆ GÓWNO idź do normalnej pracy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna
> 
> Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje


Kartka ze zdjęciem z 8.05 a dodane 7.05 ciekawe ile jeszcze takich kartek narobiła z jednym opakowaniem?
Coś tu śmierdzi. Inteligencją nie grzeszysz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097


Uwaga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy.
Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych.
Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie
udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 400zł oraz podziele sie
dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Zainteresowanym wysle zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra
apteczne w raz z ulotka.
Kontakt 514280097

[/QUOTE]

Pani Justyno dziekuje za szubka wysylke wlasnie przed chwila odebrałam wysyłke . Dziekuje i przystepuje do zabiegu mam nadzieje ze wszystko sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy.
> Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych.
> Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie
> udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 400zł oraz podziele sie
> dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Zainteresowanym wysle zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra
> apteczne w raz z ulotka.
> Kontakt 514280097


Pani Justyno dziekuje za szubka wysylke wlasnie przed chwila odebrałam wysyłke . Dziekuje i przystepuje do zabiegu mam nadzieje ze wszystko sie uda.[/QUOTE]

OSZUSTKA SPRAWA ZGŁOSZONA NA POLICJE NIE PODARUJE CI JUSTYNA ZŁODZIEJKO

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097


Mi pomogła pani Justyna . Dziewczyny kupujcie od sprawdzonych osob i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje. NIgdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow i inych zawiniątek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi pomogła pani justyna . Dziewczyny kupujcie od sprawdzonych osob i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje. Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow i inych zawiniątek.


przebrzydła oszustka złodziejka naciągaczka dziewczyny nie dajcie się jej oszukać cały czas pisze sobie komentarze pozytywne a tak naprawdę wysyła coś co nieme nic wspólnego z tabletkami jakie oferuje za 400zł nie dajcie sie jej oszukać mam nadzieje ze policja cie znajdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097


perfidna oszustka złodziejka policja cie znajdzie oszustko jedna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podejrzewasz że jesteś w ciąży?
Masz pytania?
Chcesz porozmawiać, ale nie masz z kim?
Skontaktuj się z nami!
Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codzienni od 18:00-23:00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte.
12 tab. 200pln
20 tab. 350pln
Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy
lubiestworki@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania: 

Opcja nr 1: zestaw 12+1, 1 tabletka Mifepristone (RU-486) + 12 tabletek Mizoprostolu (Cytotec), zestaw oryginalny, zakupiony na stronie 9tygodni.pl, cena: 540 zł (+ koszt wysyłki)

Opcja nr 2: 12szt tabletek Arthrotec 50mg+0.2mg, znajdują się w oryginalnym opakowaniu, zawierają oryginalną ulotkę, cena: 240 zł (+ koszt wysyłki)

Zainteresowane osoby proszę o sms pod nr tel: + 420 704 839 644

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Witam bez oszustwa oryginał od womenweb otrzymasz dokładnie to co na zdjęciach pisz / pytaj iwonamatti@gmail.com PATRZ ZDJĘCIA 2szt. pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed opłatą! To co na zdjęciach będzie w paczce inaczej odmawiasz przyjęcia. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne

    ORYGINALNE ZESTAWY PORONNE WCZESNOPORONNE KOMBINACJA DWÓCH LEKÓW Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu.


    Osoby w niechcianych ciążach od zawsze samodzielnie przerywały własne ciąże, nie zawsze przy użyciu bezpiecznych metod. Skakanie ze schodów, chemikalia, ostre narzędzia wkładane do macicy to szczęśliwie historia. W dzisiejszych czasach wykonanie własnej aborcji wygląda zupełnie inaczej. Samodzielna aborcja jest równoznaczna z przyjmowaniem tabletek. Dostępne dziś metody aborcji – połączenie Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu – są nie tylko dużo bezpieczniejsze ale i w pełni skuteczne.

    Aborcja farmakologiczna przebiega jak spontaniczne poronienie a czasem jak mocniejszy cykl miesiączkowy

    ABY ABORCJA SIE UDAŁA

    otrzymujesz zestaw do aborcji składający się z dwóch środków. Poza Misoprostolem (substancją powodującą skurcze macicy, w Polsce dostępną w lekach o nazwie Cytotec i Arthrotec) otrzymasz również Mifepriston, czyli środek, który jest anty-hormonem dla progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży. Zażycie kombinacji Mifepristonu i Misoprostolu zgodnie z zaleceniami sprawia, że skuteczność tej metody wynosi około 98%. Leki do aborcji farmakologicznej nie powodują żadnych długotrwałych skutków dla zdrowia, każdy z tych środków znika z organizmu po kilkunastu (Mifepriston) lub kilku (Misoprostol) godzinach od zażycia. Zgodnie z wytycznymi WHO tą metodą można bezpiecznie samodzielnie przerwać ciążę do 18. tygodnia.

    jeśli mają państwo pytania dotyczące samodzielnego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego

    575-550-093

    ZAPEWNIAM SZYBKĄ DYSKRETNĄ WYSYŁKĘ ZA POBRANIEM ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli zaistniała taka potrzeba to pomogę kobietom którym spóźnia się okres.
Posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Leki pochodzą z europejskiej dystrybucji są oryginalne posiadają długą datę ważności.
Zapakowane w oryginalne blistry apteczne serię oraz numer partii.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie w dziedzinie farmakologii.
Pomogę w zastosowaniu i przeprowadzę przez cały proces aż do wykonania końcowego USG.

Nie pobieram zaliczek - jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każdą wysyłkę wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

Natychmiastowa wysyłka bez zbędnych pytań.

100% skuteczność
Dyskrecja

Możliwa pomoc w umówieniu zabiegu mechanicznego w gabinecie.

731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na nr 666261818 podaje się jako marek szafran. Jest oszustem. Dziewczyny sprawdzajcie najpierw nr,, sprzedawców,, tabletek na internecie. Najlepiej skopiujcie wiadomość i wklejacie gdzie sie da

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwaga na oszusta podaje się jako marek Szafrański są to zazwyczaj ogłoszenia w których pisze aby wysłać sms aborcja ma różne nr tel jedne z, nich to 519.796.536 oraz 666261818. Przekazujcie dalej.
Rada, za pobraniem wysyłki nie dają pewności w liście może być wszystko a sprawdzić mozna dopiero po wpłacie. Są legalne strony które wam wyślą tabletki w tej samej cenie co proponują ci oszuści a macie chociaż pewność np women help women. Nie kupujcie w ciemno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ktoś jest w potrzebie, kobietawpigulce pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i szukasz pomocy.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl Możesz do nas zadzwonić, napisać e-maila, lub spotkać się z nami na czacie.
Na blogu znajdziesz ciekawe artykuły i odpowiedzi na nurtujące Ciebie pytania.
Czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy ma ktoś na sprzedaż obecnie arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki poronne

    uczciwie za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko w opisanych oryginalnych opakowaniach 575-550-093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam opakowanie Arthrotec i chetnie odsprzedam za cene 350 zł. 
Jest to lek orginalny bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Mi pomogł wiec pomoże równiez i Tobie. 
Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustów bo jest ich tu sporo i zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z jakim dopiskiem obok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam opakowanie Arthrotec i chetnie odsprzedam za cene 350 zł. 
Jest to lek orginalny bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Mi pomogł wiec pomoże równiez i Tobie. 
Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustów bo jest ich tu sporo i zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z jakim dopiskiem obok. Kontakt 512-204-079 Monika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

h t t p: //w w w. k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e. p l/blog/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalne tabletki poronne
> 
>     uczciwie za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko w opisanych oryginalnych opakowaniach 575-550-093




Kupiłam i polecam wysyła była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## dustheko

Wow, Amazing...!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zobaczcie - super blog nt ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam opakowanie tabletek poronnych o nazwie Arthrotec ktore sama stosowałam bedac w 9tyg. ciaży i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Lek jest bezpieczny, orginalny i przede wszystkim bardzo skuteczny. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z moim udanym zabiegiem. Jesli ktos potrzebuje to odsprzedam za cene 350zł. Kontakt 512-204-097 Justyna
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustow i zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co ktoś wam oferuje z jakimkolwiek dopiskiem obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalne tabletki poronne
> 
>     uczciwie za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko w opisanych oryginalnych opakowaniach 575-550-093


Hej moja paczka tez była ok zgodna z opisem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam stronę kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam, czy ma ktoś na sprzedaż obecnie arthrotec?


Cześć,
Co tam słychać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam dostałam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach 574 775 418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki Arthrotec za 150 zl.to mniejsze opakowanie.Odbior osobisty.Malopolska i swietokrzyskie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> polecam dostałam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach 574 775 418


Zamówione a nadal nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec ktory sama stosowalam bedac w 7tyg ciazy. Zestaw sklada sie z 12tab w tym zawiera tabletke Ru 486 .Lek jest skuteczny bezpieczny i orginalnie zapakowany w apteczne blistro. 
Cena zestawu to 350zl. Kontakt 512-204-079
Ps.Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest bardzo wielu osxustow. Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec ktory sama stosowalam bedac w 7tyg ciazy. Zestaw sklada sie z 12tab w tym zawiera tabletke Ru 486 .Lek jest skuteczny bezpieczny i orginalnie zapakowany w apteczne blistro. 
> Cena zestawu to 350zl. Kontakt 512-204-079
> Ps.Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest bardzo wielu osxustow. Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje


Po zdjęciu widać że ru486 nie jest oryginalna.  
Tego nie da się wyciąć z blistra jest fabrycznie jedna tabl zapakowana. Dziewczyny w potrzebie, uważajcie i nie dajcie się oszukać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> polecam dostałam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach 574 775 418


 I co zadziałało? Bo ja zamówiłam i ru486 nie była napewno ta ru. Była jakaś tabl ale cholera wie co to było.  Ru jest fabrycznie pakowana po 1 szt a tutaj coś wycięte z blistra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po zdjęciu widać że ru486 nie jest oryginalna.  
> Tego nie da się wyciąć z blistra jest fabrycznie jedna tabl zapakowana. Dziewczyny w potrzebie, uważajcie i nie dajcie się oszukać.


Jest oryginalne ruchu ja też takie dostałam i mi zadziałało.  Dziś mam to już za sobą i czuje wielka ulgę.  Bez zdjęcia nie kupujcie dziewczyny bo wiadomo że jak ktoś nie daje zdjęcia to oszust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam zagraniczny Artrotec jest on troszeczkę mocniejszy niż ten nasz Polski więc jest bardziej skuteczny. Zostało mi się jedno opakowanie i gdyby jakaś dziewczyna potrzebowała to chętnie odsprzedam za cenę jaką za niego zapłaciłam czyli 200zl. Kontakt 502-246-775.
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie bo ja zostałam 2 razy oszukana i zawsze prościej o zdjęcie z aktualną data

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalne tabletki poronne
> 
>     uczciwie za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko w opisanych oryginalnych opakowaniach 575-550-093


dzisiaj odebrałam mogłam sprawdzić zawartość wszystko oryginalnie zapakowane polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje zamówienie dziś dotarło  Pani wysłała za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było oryginalnie zapakowane zanim zapłaciłam mogłam otworzyć i pooglądać czy się zgadza . wysyłka była pocztą czekałam 2 dni polecam 739-248-793

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukać !

Te ogłoszenia to lipa. Nie dostaniecie przesyłki albo dostaniecie jakieś nie wiadomo co w woreczkach foliowych.
Pewne tabletki można zamówić TYLKO z 2 źródeł z WOW i WHW.
Nie dajcie się nabierać.
Poczytajcie na niezależnym forum: maszwybor (kropka) net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę proszę pisać tyko

wchap app +393519860480

Cena zestawu 450 zł
Marzena

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. Do tego kontakt przez WhatsApp ha ha ha ...
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z *wow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja chciałam wam polecić

    Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> A ja chciałam wam polecić
> 
>     Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 ...


Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google  Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie  :Wink: 
Słabe to ...  :Frown: 

Przypominam tylko *wow* i *whw* - tam szukaj pomocy.

Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042

anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl,  ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> A ja chciałam wam polecić
> 
>     Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 ...


Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google  Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie  :Wink: 
Słabe to ...  :Frown: 

Przypominam tylko *wow* i *whw* - tam szukaj pomocy.

Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042

anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl,  ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google  Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie 
> Słabe to ... 
> 
> Przypominam tylko *wow* i *whw* - tam szukaj pomocy.
> 
> Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
> Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
> 13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042
> 
> anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl,  ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com



kobieta wysyła za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości leki w opisanych oryginalnych blistrach, nie chce zaliczek ani przelewów na konto z góry po co piszesz że jest oszustka udowodnij że cię oszukała a moze jest dla ciebie nie wygodną konkurencja właśnie dlatego że jest uczciwa . Mi pomogła i zapewne wielu innym osobom więc nie szargaj dobrego imienia kogoś kto jest ci nie wygodną konkurencją .Polecam z całego serca 575-550-093

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> kobieta wysyła za pobraniem ...


Oj Danka, Danka ... czy ja ci tam na prawdę na imię  :Wink: ) 
Pomogła Ci ? Te ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych z twoim numerem telefonu to tez pewnie konkurencja wstawia co ? 
megaogloszenia.net/ogloszenia/seks-i-antykoncepcja/pomoc-leki-poronne-bialystok
Na dodatek ten twój numer (575550093) wystarczy w google wpisać i już wszystko teraz wiadomo ;p

Weźcie się w garść ! Jak chcecie oszukiwać to trochę więcej weny twórczej ! Jak nie wymyślicie nowych "numerów" to o obecnych ludzie dowiedzą się w 3 tygodnie  :Smile:  Będziecie musieli zająć sie uczciwą pracą hi hi hi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga 

Na debila który twierdzi,że wszyscy oszukują tylko on ma oryginał. Wszystkich obraża wstawia wyssane z palca numery kont itp. 

Rada jest taka każdy ma swój rozum i zrobi jak uważa:

1 Paczka musi być za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. - to jest  podstawa NIGDY NIE PŁAĆCIE ZA TAKIE PRZESYŁKI Z GÓRY!!!!

Jeśli ktokolwiek oferuje wam wysyłkę ze sprawdzeniem to was nie oszuka!!
Bo najpierw zobaczycie dyskretnie co przyszło a potem odbieracie i płacicie lub oddajecie.

Dodatkowo każdy wie że paczki przechodzą odprawę graniczną i są skanowane.
Podczas skanu jak celnik ma stwierdzić że to nie są np extasy?? lub inne narkotyki???
Więc rekwiruje a wy macie problemy bo trzeba się tłumaczyć ( wezwania, stres, czas) 

Były już takie przypadki na forach, że po kilku tygodniach od zastosowania leków odezawała się policja lub straż graniczna/ celna w celu zamawianych środków z zagranicy.

Dlatego ja nic nie sugeruje ,nie namawiam a jedynie uświadamiam że nie jest tak pięknie jak pisze jakiś "dobry wujek" , który zjadł wszystkie rozumy i wciska swój towar.

Przypominam ze jakiś czas temu facet sprzedawał tabletki niby poronne a były to witaminy.

W dzisiejszych czasach przy zakupach przez internet SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ TO PODSTAWA

ZAMÓW--SPRAWDŹ CO PRZYSZŁO---ZAPŁAĆ

czujności i udanych zabiegów.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Re Poeta: Niestety ale nie masz racji...
> Zaznaczę , że z natury jestem bardzo ostrożna.
> Pod koniec zeszłego roku kupiłam tabletki z polskiego ogłoszenia. Kontakt email potem nawet zadzwoniłam żeby mieć pewność. Pan zapewniał, że tabletki są oryginalnie zapakowane, dostałam ich zdjęcie. Umówiłam się na przesyłkę kurierską za pobraniem. Taka też przyszła kurierem inpost. Okazało się, że kurier nie wyda mi paczki jeżeli nie zapłacę. Otworzyłam ją przy kurierze bo Pan był miły i poczekał. Było tam 9 tabletek bardziej przypominających aspirynę niż tabletki ze zdjęcia. Nie były to w każdym razie zamawiane tabletki w oryginalnym blistrze.
> Załamana zamówiłam zestaw w krytykowanego przez Ciebie wow. Przyszedł kurierem po 4 dniach. 
> Co do odpowiedzialności to tez nie masz racji. Jeżeli zamawiam tabletki sama to nie ponoszę żadnej odpowiedzialności prawnej (chyba, że robię to dla kogoś innego).
> Jestem już 4 mc. po zabiegu i tak naprawdę zapomniałam o sprawie. Żenujące jest tylko to, że kierowani chęcią zysku dla paru złotych żerujecie na ludzkim nieszczęściu.
> 
> PS. Cytat ze strony inpost:
> "Sprawdzenie zawartości paczki, a dostawa za pobraniem
> ...


Lepiej bym tego nie wyjaśnił. Brawo.
Beato napisz do mnie na prv. przygotowuję stronę w w w z informacjami o tych "biznesmenach" chciałbym poznać bliżej twoją historię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i chcesz o ty porozmawiać.
Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc.
Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl
Zadzwoń, napisz, wejdź na bloga, czekamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Informuję że są firmy na polskim rynku, które oferują sprawdzenie zawartości przed opłatą. 
NIE SĄ TO FIRMY KURIERSKIE TYPU DPD CZY DHL  bo one najpierw wymagają zapłaty a potem ewentualnie reklamacji.

TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE POCZTA POLSKA OFERUJE UCZCIWE SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZESYŁKI PRZED OPŁATĄ.

Jeśli ktokolwiek wyśle Wam tabletki przez Pocztę Polską z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości NIGDY NIE ZOSTANIECIE OSZUKANE/NI   

Ta usługa jest dodatkowo płatna więc nikt Wam nie zrobi problemu żeby zobaczyć czy  w środku nie ma np jabłka czy mydła jak kiedyś było już to opisywane na forum.

Nie dajcie sobie wciskać ciemnoty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wystarczy udać się na najbliższą placówkę POCZTY POLSKIEJ i wszystko się dowiecie że można zamówić przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą

ZAMAWIAJCIE TYLKO OD OSÓB CO WYSYŁAJĄ PRZEZ POCZTĘ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI A NIE STRACICIE PIENIĘDZY I OTRZYMACIE CO CHCECIE.

----------


## Krystyna_Loba

OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak najlepiej zażyć arthrotec lub cyctocec?  ważne by zaskutkowało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec 12szt.Cena 200zł kontakt jolapolandia@gmail.com

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie, pomimo trudnej sytuacji i konieczności szybkiego działania musicie być czujne.
Jak widać Janusze bizenasu robią wszystko żeby Nas oszukać
Korzystajcie z pomocy dziewczyn z *WHW* lub *WOW*. Jeżeli chcesz kupować w Polsce to przesyłka wyłącznie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości Poczta Polska i płatność za pobraniem. Jeżeli tylko coś wzbudzi Wasze wątpliwości nie odbieraj przesyłki - niech wraca do Janusza biznesu.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i potrzebujesz pomocy, skontaktuj się z nami. Znajdziesz nas na kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dzień dobry.
W końcu jakiś wzmożony ruch w ogłoszeniach  :Smile: 

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie o tym ,że internet "przyjmie" wszystko. Nawet najpiękniej przygotowanie ogłoszenie na portalu może być próbą oszustwa. Podobnie jest z przygotowanymi przez "sprzedawców" osobnymi stronami w w w. Wspaniała forma, dużo grafiki oraz treści skierowane na chęć niesienia pomocy maja najczęściej przykryć próby wyłudzenia.

Niektóre ze stron aby się uwiarygodnić posiadają w swojej treści formularz z możliwością dodawania opinii przez kupujących. To oczywiście ściema - sprawdź i dodaj opinię. Niestety nie pojawi się ona na stronie  :Frown: 

Jeżeli jednak zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz wyłącznie paczkę *Pocztą Polską* ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy nie rób przedpłaty ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w *oryginalne blistry* to nie odbieraj przesyłki - to *oszustwo* !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wie ktoś gdzie dostanę e-recepte na arthrotec?
wszedzie proszą o zaświadczenie lekarskie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę 794.068.660 Cena 450 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.


W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. 
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z *wow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka. 

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
" Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie. Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki Arthotec 
10 tab 200zl
20 tab 350zl
Posiadam paragon z apteki. Lek kupiony 21.05.2021 pozdrawiam.
pawel.kuczy@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. 
> Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z *wow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka. 
> 
> Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.
> 
> Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
> " Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie. Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".
> 
> Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
> ...


Pani "Basiu" pisząc takie rzeczy pod moim postem bardzo porszę o podanie kto jest tym naciągaczem, ponieważ wychodzi na to że mowa o mnie. A ja nie mam czyste sumienie. Podejrzewam że to cewlowy zabieg. 

Pomocna Kasia

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny,
Niestety mamy kolejne zgłoszenia. Tym razem strona tabletki-poronne.com . Zgłosiło się do nas już kilka dziewczyn oszukanych przez ten portal.
Uważajcie na siebie.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna karteczka* na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
" Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
*Nigdy* nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży? Masz pytania?
Strona w w w . k o b i e t a w  p i g u l c e . p l jest dla Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pamiętajcie, że *żadna karteczka* na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.
> 
> Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
> " Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".
> 
> Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
> Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
> *Nigdy* nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
> sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
> -Basia-


Dokładnie, dlatego wysyłąm tylko i wyłącznie z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przy odbiorze, inaczej nie odbieraj przesyłki. Mój zestaw działą do 12 tygodnia w 99%. Napisz, pomogę przez ten trudny czas przejść najłagodniej jak się da.

pomocnakasia@protonmail.com

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie:
Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to *oszustwo*. Sama padłam ofiarą takiego wyłudzenia. Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tego typu zakupami. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza.

Jeżeli padniesz ofiarą oszustwa nie pozostawaj bierna !!! Sprawę zgłaszaj na policję. Tylko tak ukrócimy ich proceder !!!
W paru przypadkach bank po zgłoszeniu sprawy blokował konto do wpłat - to najbardziej boli Januszy !!!

Numer z którym się kontaktowałaś opisz na portalach z identyfikacją numerów.
1. odebractelefon .pl
2. ktoto.info
3. nieznanynumer .pl

walcz.z.oszutem@ tlen.pl 
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem kontakt asnaghena@gmail.com
Cena 450 zł

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Cytotec
> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem kontakt 
> Cena 450 zł
> Dla wiarygodności mogę wysłać zdjęcie leku na email


Zdjęcie leku ? - fantastycznie ! nic tylko brać !  he he
Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, nie odbieraj przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI


w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.


Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu, Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabieegu . Jestesmy do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służymy fachowym wsparciem
Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Witam ...076 Justyna


Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustuw.Tak zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kaśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam tutaj 533141847 bardzo dużo pieniędzy straciłam zanim natrafiłam na ten kontakt . Udało się wiec zostawiam komentarz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I te zdjęcia tabletek to jakaś masakra każdy może ściągnąć z neta . Nikt normalny zdjęcia wam nie wyślę a tym bardziej pozostawi je tutaj na forum

----------


## Młody Cezar

Kontakt Laxty2@gmail.com

Otrzymasz 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu. Za pomocą owych tabletek można przerwać ciąże nawet do 15 tygodnia!!!

Nie zakupuj tabletek jeśli:

Ktoś zmusza cię do aborcji.

Jesteś w ciąży dłużej niż 15 tygodni.

Masz alergię na mifepristone lub misoprostol.

Masz założoną spiralę (wkładkę wewnątrzmaciczną) – powinna ona być usunięta zanim zaczniesz zażywać lekarstwa.

Chorujesz na przewlekłą niewydolność nadnerczy lub niewydolność wątroby, zaburzenia krwotoczne, porfirię.

Jesteś w ciąży pozamacicznej (ciąża rozwija się poza macicą).

Nie jesteś w stanie dotrzeć do szpitala lub do lekarza w ciągu 2 godzin.

Jesteś sama. Powinnaś poprosić partnera lub bliską ci osobę, aby byli przy tobie podczas zażywania tabletek.

2. Jak zażyć lekarstwa

Otrzymasz 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu.

Do przerwania ciąży używa się 1 tabletki mifepristonu i 4 tabletek misoprostolu.



- Połknij 1 tabletkę mifepristone.

- Po 24 godzinach umieść 4 tabletki Misoprostolu w jamie policzkowej, między policzkiem a dolnym dziąsłem, 2 po każdej stronie. Prawidłowe zażycie misoprostolu możesz zobaczyć na zdjęciu tutaj. Lepiej jest nie pić i nie jeść niczego w ciągu tych 30 minut, aby nie ryzykować przypadkowego połknięcia tabletek. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć pozostałości tabletek.



Po 24 godzinach, jeśli nie pojawiło się krwawienie lub było one znacznie słabsze niż normalna miesiączka, zaleca się użycie dodatkowej dawki 4 tabletek misoprostolu (w ten sam sposób jak porzednio – rozpuszczając je między dziąsłem a policzkiem). Gdyby gdyby stało się tak w twoim przypadku, prosimy bądź w kontakcie, pomożemy ci ocenić sytuację.


Kontakt Laxty2@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Dziwczyny posiadam dwa opakowania popularnych tabletek wczesnoo***ch o nazwie Aarthrotec. Tabletki zostały mi sie z mojego udanego zabiegu ktorego dokonałąm z sukcecem bedac  w 9 tygodniu. Tabletki sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistro apteczne wazne do 2024r.  Jesli jestes w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie Ci pomoge i podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości !!! Dyskretnie
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079  ​Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga!!! Wszystkie ogłoszenia na tej stronie to oszuści,  sprawdzone prze ze mnie , kopiują i wklejają te same teksty przy kontakcie z nimi z różnych numerów telefonów wstawiając ogłoszenia z różnych miast najczęściej,  Gdańsk,  Wrocław,  Gdynia , Śląsk,  są to zwykli oszuści myślący że zarobią na czyimś problemie , nawet się nie potrafią wysilić  amatorzy, myślą że ludzie nie czytają i się nie informują,  najlepszym sposobem jest kazanie im wysłać zestawu który chcecie zamówić wraz z waszym numerem telefonu obok lub mailem , jeśli nie chcą tego zrobić to wiadome że to zwykły chłystek chcacy szybko zarobić.  Przesyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia wcześniej niczego nie gwarantuje , często ludzie nie wiedzą że na odwrocie tabletek powinny się znajdować informacje takie jak , data ważności,  nazwa substancji , numer partii , informacja aby stosować lek w obecności lekarza , jeśli brakuje choć jednej z tych informacji to zwykle tanie podróbki.  Często też jak już wyślą to nagle się tłumacza że zapomnieli o opcji sprawdzenia przed odbiorem ale gwarantują że jest wszystko okej . Chcecie oryginałów to wejdźcie na stronę womensweb.org.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy któraś z dziewczyn kontaktowała się z podanymi ofertami wyżej i jaki był tego wynik proszę o informację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


Oszustka nie polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki mire

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mirela1590@o2.pl

----------


## Weronikasowa1986

Hej. Moge pomóc jednej kobiecie. Mam do odsprzedania prawdziwy zestaw tabletek poronnych z organizacji women help women. Nie interesuja mnie żadne przekręty. Tylko poważne osoby w ciężkiej sytuacji. Mogę pomóc w każdym temacie. Kontakt email weronika.sowa68@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Chciałaby sie podzielic doswiadczeniem kupowania tabletek wczesnoporonnych ogolnie przez internet. Zostałam dwa razy oszukana ale to tez jakby poczesci moja wina bo nie byłam na tyle dociekliwa aby zweryfikowac sprzedawce tylko slepo zaufałam i efekt był taki ze straciłam pieniażki i czas. Po pierwsze nigdy nie kupujcie czegos czego nie widzicie jesli potencjalny sprzedawca nie wystawia zdjecia tego co oferuje to znaczy ze tego nie posiada. Za trzecim razem trafiłam na osobe ktora oglasza sie pod numerem 502-427-780 i tam uzyskałam tabletki ktore mi pomogły i fachowe doradzwo w tym zakresie. Dzis jestem juz tydzien po zabiegu i moje zycie powoli wraca do normy zwlaszcza te psychiczne bo byłam w rozsypce. Nie tracie czasu i pieniedzy na oszustow i kontaktujcie sie z numerem 502-427-780 tam otrzymacie fachowa pomoc oraz skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


ja poleca tego sprzedawce uczciwa rzetelna osoba z duza wiedza medyczna . Przesylka szybka i dyskretna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


 polecam tu znalazłam pomoc

----------


## Weronikasowa1986

Sprzedam uczciwie bez żadnych oszustw tabletki poronne z organizacji women help women mifepristone i misoprostol ktoś szuka prawdziwej osoby do pomocy prosze o kontakt email weronika.sowa68@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki pochodza z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne . Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec) + 1 tabletka mifeprostine. Skutecznośc zestawu to 99%. Oferuje rowniez stały kontakt i porade medyczna podczas kuracji. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki pochodza z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne . Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec) + 1 tabletka mifeprostine. Skutecznośc zestawu to 99%. Oferuje rowniez stały kontakt i porade medyczna podczas kuracji. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


dziekuje bardzo za okazana pomoc tabletki okazały sie skuteczne. Marzena z Nowego Dworu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne zestawy wczesnoporonne sprowadzone z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Leki sa w 100% orginalne i mozna je stosowac bez nadzoru lekarza dyskretnie w domu. Orginalność jest gwarancja Twojego  bezpieczenstwa jak rownież powodzeniem zabiefu. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec 75mg) + jedna tabletka mifeprostyne. Preferujemy odbior osobisty jak rownież wysyłkę pobraniową. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie jeśli jest tutaj jakas kobieta potrzebująca pomocy napisz do mnie na email sarageisler@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry jeśli potrzebujesz środków do aborcji farmakologicznej napisz na email barbarafa40@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Email
sklepodchudzanie5@gmail.com
WhatsApp +447747363113

 Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych 
krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna, leki 
poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. 

W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy, 
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i 
Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec). Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być 
szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. 

Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej 
ciąży aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na 
usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie. Tylko u nas oryginalne 
zestawy!!!! 

STALY KONTAKT
 TELEFONICZNY POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI WYSYLKA 24H 100% dyskrecji! NAJWYŻSZA 
SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97% 1 

zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 
(mifepristone)
 koszt: 400zL

 2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16tabl Misoprost 200mg oraz tabletka 
Ru486 (mifepristone) 600zl kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak 
postepowac krok po kroku KONTAKT 

 Email
sklepodchudzanie5@gmail.com
WhatsApp +447747363113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny napiszcie do mnie jeśli macie problem naprawdę pomogę jak tylko będę mogła sama to przeszłam Sanderkaa110@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!! Polecam Panią Dorotkę jako jedna z nielicznych pomoże naprawdę szczerze pomogła mi już kilka lat temu i teraz również otrzymałam realną pomoc. Szczerze polecam każdej z was nie zastanawiajcie się bo stracicie tylko czas i pieniądze na oszustów tak jak ja kiedyś!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kontakt do Pani Doroty
Dorotawomen.women@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec  8szt 100zl.iwa2712@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam mifepristone i mizoprostol lara.g@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedam Arthrotec lub receptę kontakt do mnie karolina555666@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

anikq86@intmail.pl bardzo dziękujee za pomoc tabletki wczoraj dotarły dziś już jest po wszystkim jako jedyna mi Pani pomogła ❤️ naprawdę jestem wdzięczna! W poniedziałek jeszcze pojadę do ginekologa czy napewno wszystko ok ale czuję że się udało ???? Jest Pani wielka!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.


Nie polecam tej osoby . Oszukują !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedaje Arthrotec i mifepriston(Ru)
Kenta90kie@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na oszustke z nr 519 894 601 email karolina555666@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na oszustke nr 519 894 601 email karolina555666@op.pl nie dajcie się świni nabrać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedaje Arthrotec i mifepriston(Ru)
Kenta90kie@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedaje Arthrotec i mifepriston(Ru)
Kenta90kie@op.pl, dostawa do 2dni

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .........................

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny prawdziwa pomoc otrzymacie tylko od organizacji womenonweb@onet.pl reszta ludzi którzy się tu ogłaszają a przynajmniej większość to oszustwo wiem bo sama kiedyś przerabiałam temat pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny prawdziwa pomoc otrzymacie tylko od organizacji womenonweb@onet.pl reszta ludzi którzy się tu ogłaszają a przynajmniej większość to oszustwo wiem bo sama kiedyś przerabiałam temat pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pomoc.leki

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston i Mizoprostol


w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691



Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartośći czyli można otworzyć paczke przed 
zapłatą i wszystko dodładnie sprawdzić

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Pigułki wczesnoporonne gwarantują powodzenie w przerywaniu ciąży w 99% przypadków.
Tabletki na usunięcie ciąży, zarówno Misoprostol jak i Mifepristone



Oferujemy najskuteczniejszy zestaw leków do 12 TYG. ciazy w cenie 450zł



w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691

Tylko u nas kupisz oryginalne leki poronne i zestawy tabletek aborcyjnych. Pomożemy Ci bezpiecznie przeprowadzić aborcje w domu!

----------


## pomoc.leki

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston i Mizoprostol


w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691



Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartośći czyli można otworzyć paczke przed 
zapłatą i wszystko dodładnie sprawdzić

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Pigułki wczesnoporonne gwarantują powodzenie w przerywaniu ciąży w 99% przypadków.
Tabletki na usunięcie ciąży, zarówno Misoprostol jak i Mifepristone



Oferujemy najskuteczniejszy zestaw leków do 12 TYG. ciazy w cenie 450zł



w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691

Tylko u nas kupisz oryginalne leki poronne i zestawy tabletek aborcyjnych. Pomożemy Ci bezpiecznie przeprowadzić aborcje w domu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny prawdziwa pomoc otrzymacie tylko od organizacji womenonweb@onet.pl reszta ludzi którzy się tu ogłaszają a przynajmniej większość to oszustwo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wiem bo sama kiedyś przerabiałam temat jeśli mi nie wierzycie to sobie poczytajcie o womenonweb są same dobre opinie w internecie a cała reszta która się tu ogłasza to was tylko oskubie na pieniądze i wprowadzi w maliny bo tutaj liczy się czas a jak go nie ma to już jest problem uwierzcie że sama kiedyś byłam w beznadziejnej sytuacji i teraz wpadając przez przypadek na te forum ostrzegam was i życzę powodzenia! /!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalne tabletki za 200zł anikq86@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam z żoną na sprzedaż tabletki jeśli ktoś potrzebuje pomocy odezwij się na email magmag.11@interia.pl

----------


## RoyalPharma

Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston ( Mifeprex, RU486, French Pill )
Mizoprostol, Cytotec

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Kontakt tylko na naszą bezpieczną szyfrowaną skrzynkę e-mail:

WhatsApp +48 576 247 594
Enail: angelakowasky@gmail.com

Przestrzegamy przed zakupami gdzie trzeba dzwonić do sprzedawcy lub płacić za pobraniem
około 300zł czyli poniżej wartości rynkowej narażając się na zakup chińskich podróbek
lub wyciek danych personalnych.
Pamiętajcie służby nie śpią, a takie działania pozostawiają ślady.

Tylko u nas bezpieczny anonimowy zakup oraz 100% dyskrecji.

Nie zwlekaj, pisz teraz, Twój każdy dzień zwłoki obniża skuteczność farmakologicznego przerwania ciąży.
Gwarantowana dostawa w 24h.


aborcja, aborcja farmakologiczna, aborcja tabletki, aborcja tabletkami,ile kosztują tabletki poronne, tabletki wczesnoporonne cena, tabletki poronne cena, jak usunąć ciążę tabletkami,tabletka poronna nazwa, tabletki poronne cena apteka, tabletki wczesnoporonne cena w aptece, ile kosztuje tabletka poronna, mifepristone gdzie kupic, tabletki poronne bez recepty cena, sprzedam tabletki poronne, tabletki poronne gdzie kupić, mifepristone cena, tabletki poronne sprzedam, tabletki wczesnoporonne sprzedam, sprzedam tabletki poronne, leki poronne kupie, pigułka wczesnoporonna cena

WhatsApp +48 576 247 594
Enail: angelakowasky@gmail.com

----------


## Royal Pharma

Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston ( Mifeprex, RU486, French Pill )
Mizoprostol, Cytotec

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Kontakt tylko na naszą bezpieczną szyfrowaną skrzynkę e-mail:

WhatsApp +48 576 247 594
Enail: angelakowasky@gmail.com

Przestrzegamy przed zakupami gdzie trzeba dzwonić do sprzedawcy lub płacić za pobraniem
około 300zł czyli poniżej wartości rynkowej narażając się na zakup chińskich podróbek
lub wyciek danych personalnych.
Pamiętajcie służby nie śpią, a takie działania pozostawiają ślady.

Tylko u nas bezpieczny anonimowy zakup oraz 100% dyskrecji.

Nie zwlekaj, pisz teraz, Twój każdy dzień zwłoki obniża skuteczność farmakologicznego przerwania ciąży.
Gwarantowana dostawa w 24h.


aborcja, aborcja farmakologiczna, aborcja tabletki, aborcja tabletkami,ile kosztują tabletki poronne, tabletki wczesnoporonne cena, tabletki poronne cena, jak usunąć ciążę tabletkami,tabletka poronna nazwa, tabletki poronne cena apteka, tabletki wczesnoporonne cena w aptece, ile kosztuje tabletka poronna, mifepristone gdzie kupic, tabletki poronne bez recepty cena, sprzedam tabletki poronne, tabletki poronne gdzie kupić, mifepristone cena, tabletki poronne sprzedam, tabletki wczesnoporonne sprzedam, sprzedam tabletki poronne, leki poronne kupie, pigułka wczesnoporonna cena

WhatsApp +48 576 247 594
Enail: angelakowasky@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge magdalenaxyz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię z odbiorem osobistym 
Kostka1990@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam na sprzedaż jeden zestaw tab jeśli jest potrzeba napisz wera.gorkalewicz@interia.pl więcej informacji napisze w emailu bo nie chce tutaj za bardzo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne mizoprostol i mifepriston zamówione zza granicy mój adres e-mail zuzanna90@adres.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tab minesota@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.


Dziekuje za otrzymane dzis tabletki wszystko się zgadza i dziś zaczynam kuracje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tab więcej pod adresem sylvia.sylvia@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Majusia000@op.pl pomogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com Mów Tak Aborcji!

----------


## Promujący

Witam, przedstawiam Wam dwie wartościowe strony: Megahejt.pl i Chujnia.pl - na nich można pisać co Was denerwuje. Te strony nie promują patologii, tylko można na nich się wyżalać. Zapraszam na nie, admini tych stron będą zadowoleni jak więcej osób będzie je znało i się udzielało. Na koniec dodam jeszcze, że to nie ja jestem ich adminem. Oby Wam się spodobały. Ja je znam od kilku lat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam napisać do Pani Eryki
eryka.mnochyy@poczta.fm pomocna kobieta która wszystko wytłumaczy od a do z, szybko odpowiada stały kontakt do samego końca a przede wszystkim uczciwa osoba jako jedna z nielicznych ciężko w tych czasach na kimś polegać sama się o tym przekonałam Pani Eryka jest sumienna i napewno pomoże poleca z całego serca pozdrawiam kobiety które muszą to przejść i szukają wsparcia  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne nie za miliony monet Arthrotec 150zł
ar_ona@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 500 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni kontakt asnaghena@gmail.com Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc zarowno w postaci 50mg.
Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
 Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC 12SZTUK SPRZEDAM
justynadudzinska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej bez nadzoru lekarza. wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczbe posiadam paragon zakupu. Data waznosci tabletek 2023r  Kontakt 512204079

----------


## Promujący

Iłów - miejscowość znajdująca się w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, w powiecie sochaczewskim, w 
gminie Iłów. W tej miejscowości od wielu lat co roku odbywa się impreza o nazwie "Pożegnanie Lata w Iłowie". W Iłowie 
jest supermarket o nazwie "ABP Market" przy ulicy "Rynek Staromiejski 21" - bardzo fajny sklep. Róbcie w nim zakupy, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry mam oryginalne tabletki aborcyjne pisz ewakozub1988@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne do domowej kuracji bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalne w orginalnym opakowaniu co gwarantuje twoje bezpieczenstwo i daje gwarancje powodzenia zabiegu. Kontakt 512-204-079. Mozliwy odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfaizer cena za 12 sztuk 450 kontakt
asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC 12SZTUK SPRZEDAM
KONTAKT
rafalglo1988@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pomogę kobiecie gwarantuje dyskrecję napisz na priv zosiafranek@adres.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
>  Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.


Witam. Dziewczyny jesli szukacie pomocy to polecam ten numer 502-427-780 ja od tej pani odbierałam osobiscie tabletki na slasku.  Pani bardzo rzeczowa i merytoryczna udzieliła mi instrukcji stosowania tego leku i zabieg zakonczył sie sukcesem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore kiedys sama stosowałam beda w 9 tyg. ciąży i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam tabletki, podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu a jesli potrzebujesz wsparcia to przeprowadze Cie przez cała kuracje tak aby wszystko sie udało. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw tabletek wczesnoporonnych rafalglo1988@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam sluteczne i bezpieczne tabletki ktore sama sosowałam bedac w 9tyg ciazy i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Tabletki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych posiadam paragon zakupu. Udziele wszelkich informacji jak je prawidłowo stosowac oraz jestem w stałym kontakcie podczas kuracji i sluże pomoca oraz doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pomogę jednej kobiecie jeśli potrzebujesz wsparcia napisz izabimerr@interia.pl

----------

